# Nintendo Wii U Official Thread



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, so I checked the first two pages used "Ctrl + F" and typed Wii and no results, so I assume this is a first thread. >_> 

Anyways, my thoughts? I'm not sure if I am happy with this...=\


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Okay, so I checked the first two pages used "Ctrl + F" and typed Wii and no results, so I assume this is a first thread. >_>
> 
> Anyways, my thoughts? I'm not sure if I am happy with this...=\


The news is everywhere now.


Sources tell IGN that Nintendo will release a pre-announcement this month with a full reveal expected at E3. Sources say the console will be backwards compatible with current Wii software. 




RUMOR - Multiple sources confirm new Nintendo console, HD visuals with a late 2012 launch, devs already at work, E3 reveal 

Gonintendo still has the rumor tag.

The following information comes from Game Informer...

- new system is capable of running games at HD resolutions
- system may either fall short of or surpass 360/PS3 in graphics, but it will be competitive
- Nintendo is already showing publishers the system
- late 2012 launch
- no word on backwards compatibility
- no word on 'Wii' being in the name
- when Nintendo was approached with this information, they were told that Nintendo won't comment on their E3 plans, but "stay tuned"

"Nintendo is doing this one right. [It's] not a gimmick like the Wii." - anonymous source

We're also hearing the same sort of information from another source. The only major difference between the two articles is discussion of another new controller.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I know it is, but first thread here, lol. 

But okay, it's late 2012...that's better for me.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 14, 2011)

It'll be out November this year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Well, I know it is, but first thread here, lol.
> 
> But okay, it's late 2012...that's better for me.


Yeah I am just trying to find all the sources.. It seem IGN is getting inside info about it..hmm


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> - system may fall short of 360/PS3 in graphics



Ok we all know Nintendo doesn't give a crap about graphics, but lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Official E3 Expo Twitter account mentions new Nintendo console rumor*


Coming from the official E3 Expo Twitter account...

Could it be? Tune in June 7th and see.... 

The link tweeted by the E3 Expo account takes you right to the Game Informer story concerning a new Nintendo platform. Would the people behind the E3 Expo really tweet this just to disappoint Nintendo fans when the big show kicks off?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 14, 2011)

The graphics have to be better than or equal to 360 and PS3, or else I fail to see the point in a Wii 2.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 14, 2011)

It begins.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The graphics have to be better than or equal to 360 and PS3, or else I fail to see the point in a Wii 2.


there is not need for that at all but technology is cheap now, so yeah why not?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The graphics have to be better than or equal to 360 and PS3, or else I fail to see the point in a Wii 2.



Nintendo will do what Nintendo does. That  means they'll be launching this system as a price where they can turn a profit just by selling you the core system.

The Play station is being sold slightly above cost currently.

The price will give you a good idea if Nintedo tells us the price.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't like the timing of it, it almost feels too early/late. They need to release it in like 2013 or 14, with next gen capabilities. That way it puts pressure on MS and Sony.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I don't like the timing of it, it almost feels too early/late. They need to release it in like 2013 or 14, with next gen capabilities. That way it puts pressure on MS and Sony.



That flies in the face of Nintedo's Business Model though. Sony and Microsoft will come out with Better Hardware when the time comes, and when they do they will probably start out selling it at a loss.

Nintendo on the other hand MUST make a profit every time they sell a console because that is their only business.

So with prices being what they are, it will probably have similar capabilities to the 360 or the PS3.

"Next Generation" capabilities though don't fit Nintendo's business model. If they put in the latest and greatest hardware into their system, the price will be so high no one will pay for it.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 14, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I don't like the timing of it, it almost feels too early/late. They need to release it in like 2013 or 14, with next gen capabilities. That way it puts pressure on MS and Sony.



Not really, if they use the best possible hardware out currently then they'll have a 2-3 year head start being the first console "Next gen cosole" and will have an established library, in comparison to MS and Sony who will be starting from scratch. 

Having the best hardware and being released last doesn't equal the best sales. As shown with Obox 360 and PS3. They just need to have tech that blows anyway most current competition at a reasonable price, and release decent games in their 2-3 year head start.

Being uber expensive won't really be a flaw for the system, as being the only current next gen system it would be warranted. They can also drop the price when any competitors come along.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> That flies in the face of Nintedo's Business Model though. Sony and Microsoft will come out with Better Hardware when the time comes, and when they do they will probably start out selling it at a loss.
> 
> Nintendo on the other hand MUST make a profit every time they sell a console because that is their only business.
> 
> ...


Yeah! great points... now this news timing makes sense because of the rumor of Wii price cut to $150 this past weekend and a lot of places 'target and wallmart confirmed it" but still a rumor until Nintendo say otherwise.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> That flies in the face of Nintedo's Business Model though. Sony and Microsoft will come out with Better Hardware when the time comes, and when they do they will probably start out selling it at a loss.
> 
> Nintendo on the other hand MUST make a profit every time they sell a console because that is their only business.
> 
> ...



I guess you're right, that's what happened with the Gamecube. It was considered a failure profit wise.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 14, 2011)

I seen the news on go nintendo but didn't look into it because it said it was a rumour....

but this is interesting


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2011)

this will most likely reshape the console market, considering that Microsoft and Sony both are looking at 10 year cycles right?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> this will most likely reshape the console market, considering that Microsoft and Sony both are looking at 10 year cycles right?



2015 on Xbox god knows when for Ps3

"significantly more powerful than the PlayStation 3"

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Who speaks French? I want to confirm this translation from someone in gonintendo..


Quote: I speak French, and here's an interesting paragraph I translated myself from the French link -

*-- A "very original" controller --

Another leak: the loss of the Wiimote as we know it. The next Nintendo console might be equipped with a "very original" controller, insists the 01net source, without giving more details. This confirms the words of Nintendo, who affirmed a few months ago to be devoting themselves to the "obligation to surprise" once again. Basically, you don't have to expect either a classic style controller, or a Wiimote repeat, or even, on the face of it, a movement recognition system similar to those we've already seen, like that of Kinect.

Lastly, again, according to our source, he is basically positive that the machine will be unveiled during the next E3, which will take place in L.A. from June 7 - 9, 2011. Its release is strongly expected for next year, which Nintendo already seems to have foreseen (-->link to an article about Wii not needing a successor in 2011.<--) One could expect that whatever it is will be on the market before the end of March 2012, (which corresponds to the end of the fiscal year), making it 9 months after its unveiling, as was just the case for the 3DS. This revelation follows shortly after the mention of a possible price drop of the Wii sometime in May by our colleagues at Engadget. With the quick release of the 3DS, the acceleration of the announce-production-release cycle seems to prove itself with Nintendo.*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> this will most likely reshape the console market, considering that Microsoft and Sony both are looking at 10 year cycles right?



Indeed.

Sony in particular said they have no plans for a PS4 anytime soon, and Microsoft last I heard said that Kinect basically was the Xbox 720.

Both Sony and Microsoft are going to be caught flat footed by this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Sony in particular said they have no plans for a PS4 anytime soon, and Microsoft last I heard said that Kinect basically was the Xbox 720.
> 
> Both Sony and Microsoft are going to be caught flat footed by this.



Well we've been hearing about a Wii Sequel for a while now..i guess nobody took it serious because of the stigma of "Wii is a lightweight for kids".


But i just hope that Nintendo doesn't fall into their old rival's(Sega) trap, of releasing the Dreamcast in the middle of a console cycle because the Saturn's numbers started lagging pretty badly


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well we've been hearing about a Wii Sequel for a while now..i guess nobody took it serious because of the stigma of "Wii is a lightweight for kids".
> 
> 
> But i just hope that Nintendo doesn't fall into their old rival's(Sega) trap, of releasing the Dreamcast in the middle of a console cycle because the Saturn's numbers started lagging pretty badly


 Hmm, it is risky but I have more faith in Nintendo than Sega this time around if this is correct..


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just what we need.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah the "Wii HD" rumor is pretty old. I remember hearing that when it releases, you can trade it your Wii, lol.

Rumor is 2009 old.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

_The following information comes from inside sources at IGN...

- console is significantly more powerful than the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
- Nintendo is looking to recapture the hardcore market
- 1080p resolutions
- Nintendo will release a pre-announcement this month
- full reveal expected at E3
- backwards compatible with current Wii software_


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

A little theory crafting would suggest that the Wii-mote is likely compatable with the new system, but wont be the systems primary control devise.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 14, 2011)

It better have a good online this time otherwise i'll pass. It's a standard today after all. And by good i mean a online 500x better than on the wii. A new SSB(atleast as good as brawl) with a good online is all i need. I won't hope too much though were talking about Nintendo here.


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, this announcement honestly doesn't surprise me at all. I called it a couple of day ago when Unreal announced its new engine.



UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja said:


> Well, not any of the current generation consoles anyway. However if history is any indication, there should be 8th generation consoles coming out very, _very_ soon and they should have the horsepower required to run this engine.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

I've lost all interest in Nintendo.. I hope this will change that.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2011)

I really don't care, to be honest. If anything, this bothers me a little bit because it might push sony and microsoft to make new mainstream consoles earlier than they should.

I really don't want to see a PS4 by 2013.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2011)

Without this announcement, PS3 would have been the last to go for a new console, around late 2014, whereas Xbox 360 would have been the next in line in 2013.

This will probably move it up


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> *It better have a good online this time *otherwise i'll pass. It's a standard today after all. And by good i mean a online 500x better than on the wii. A new SSB(atleast as good as brawl) with a good online is all i need. I won't hope too much though were talking about Nintendo here.



If you are referring to the friend code thing, let me tell you that Iwata said that as long as he's president, that stupid feature will remain.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> If you are referring to the friend code thing, let me tell you that Iwata said that as long as he's president, that stupid feature will remain.



You've got to be kidding me.  Well, at least it's free right.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 14, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I don't like the timing of it, it almost feels too early/late. They need to release it in like 2013 or 14, with next gen capabilities. That way it puts pressure on MS and Sony.



It's the perfect time. Nintendo's systems are never out for more than five years. With Sony and Microsoft saying they're not releasing their next home consoles until 2016, Nintendo can release the Wii's successor this year and work on getting a new console ready to compete with whatever they come up with.

Plus Nintendo made a killing off of the DS and Wii, enough that they can spend more on their next home console than they ever could before. They only sold around 20 million Gamecubes, so there wasn't much profit to put into the Wii's development. But the Wii has sold almost five times that, so they've a lot more money to put into R&D and production.

Really, Nintendo are in a better position than they've ever been in regards to home console development. The Wii has outsold the NES and SNES combined, so there's no way in hell they're not pushing more money into the development of the Wii's successor than they've ever pushed into a console before.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You've got to be kidding me.  Well, at least it's free right.



Yeah, same as always.  

That's what he said in one interview about the 3DS.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh shit.

Wii is getting a new console? Compete with 360 and PS3 graphics?

Sony and Microsoft are probably putting their ass in high gear as we speak.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

this is fantastic news. fuckin awesome, hope it delivers


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh god.  This news has made my day.  And Nintendo seeking to recapture the hardcore market?   

Tries but fails to not get hyped.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn IGN page has the news in front page. They are sure confident about the sources...


----------



## FFLN (Apr 14, 2011)

New controllers? What are we supposed to do with the old ones? Sling 'em at things? Maybe if they released a PC interface so we could make practical use of them, rather than leaving all of that up to homebrew, it wouldn't be too bad to hear about the new control system. It would be nice if we could also use the Wii controllers for their next-gen system though. As of now, they're just taking up space. 

Maybe the new controllers are just tablets?

Anyway, better graphics? Yes please. Maybe we'll get Mass Effect on Wii2? Actually, that may be all we'll get for it... games ported from PC, 360, and PS3.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

This E3 is going to be amazing and probably like last year with the Sony and Microsoft conferences being bore-fests and the Nintendo conference being damn exciting.  

And Wii2 will be more powerful than the PS3?  DO WANT.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

nintendo is killin it


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> If you are referring to the friend code thing, let me tell you that Iwata said that as long as he's president, that stupid feature will remain.



I'm referring to everything and the friend code is one of them. I also hate in most games there isn't a single way communicate at all with the peuples you play with. And if you ever played a fighting game like Brawl or tatsunoko...the input lag can't get worse than that. 



The Boss said:


> You've got to be kidding me.  Well, at least it's free right.



Well no shit  Who the fuck would waste money on something like that seriously  And it's not really an excuse seeing as the online on PS3 is free as well yet it's so much better... like over 9000. Also i don't know about you but if i had the choice between paying a good quality online for 60$ each year kinda like Xbox live or having a free online as bad as the one on the wii i would take the good quality for 60$ anyday without a second thought.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 14, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> This E3 is going to be amazing and probably like last year with the Sony and Microsoft conferences being bore-fests and the Nintendo conference being damn exciting.
> 
> And Wii2 will be more powerful than the PS3?  DO WANT.


One big thing I want to know:

Will they have better games then they do now?

I did not buy a Wii simply because of the games. They get good games I'll actually probably get this one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Butcher said:


> One big thing I want to know:
> 
> Will they have better games then they do now?
> 
> I did not buy a Wii simply because of the games. They get good games I'll actually probably get this one.


 Nintendo still on top on making games. Best developer on the world...


----------



## FFLN (Apr 14, 2011)

If there's Pokemon, they will come.

That's the only reason I go Nintendo. I could really care less for Mario, Link, Samus, etc. If Link gets a full voice, I would probably be willing to finish his new games.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo still on top on making games. Best developer on the world...



They need more good third party games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

yeh but third party developers sucked dick on the wii unlike the gamecube


----------



## FFLN (Apr 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> yeh but third party developers sucked dick on the wii unlike the gamecube



Wasn't it the other way around? Or do you mean quality-wise overall? There were a lot of ports...


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> yeh but third party developers sucked dick on the wii unlike the gamecube



Which is why I said good games.  

If Sony and Microsoft really don't have an answer for the Wii2 anytime soon AND if it is significantly more powerful than PS3 developers will probably flock to it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> They need more good third party games.


 Yeah they do and according to the rumor, they are already showing new console to third party companies..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

This time this actually have a high chance to be for real.

If they announce a cut price for the Wii they will own tiranically the market with a cheap casual oriented console and a HD console with all your Marios, Links, Samus, etc.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

actually, this is really really smart.

if microsoft and sony dont release a console for another 2 years after wii 2 comes out, which is basically gonna happen, especially sony. Whats gonna happen is a better console has come out, new improved, just better, and nintendo like, has all its main 1st party developers backup and much better games/tech, and for 2+years, there will be no competition from another new console, 3rd party support will flock to it.

right?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, they better stop making gimmicks and focus more on hardcore games.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

That is pretty much what I'm expecting to happen.  We might get a new console announcement from both Sony and Microsoft in 2012 if the Wii2's capabilities are great enough but even that likely won't matter much especially if Wii2 sells like a free porn video.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Yeah, they better stop making gimmicks and focus more on hardcore games.



If this is true story they will have both.

Wii could have a 10 year life perfectly as the PS2 is having (with relative excellent sales) focusing on those Wii brand games and fitness programs that dont need cutting edge graphics and focusing the big weapons on the HD console and possibly recovering that % of the hardcore gamer they have lost this gen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Analysts comment on Wii successor rumors, say Nintendo has to launch in 2011*

*
"We are hearing the same thing [about a new Nintendo console] from our channel checks. I think Nintendo has to upgrade this Christmas, given how weak Wii sales have been. Launching this year means they will be able to protect their market share. Sony and Microsoft will probably still wait until 2013 to launch their next consoles." - Sterne Agee's Arvind Bhatia

"Nintendo originally announced the Wii at E3 in 2005, nearly 18 months before its official launch. It wouldn't be out of the question for Nintendo to announce some top-line specs on its new hardware. In terms of what does this mean for Nintendo? Unfortunately, not enough information exists to warrant any type of speculation, but rest assured Nintendo will continue to dedicate themselves to creating original hardware and software." - EEDAR's Jesse Divnich

"In our forecasts for the industry we have a new console system from Nintendo launching second half of 2012. However, when it will be announced is another question. E3 could be a possibility but you also have to consider Nintendo's home turf is Japan and they may be more comfortable at a venue like TGS. Our new forecasts come out next month...if Nintendo announces a Wii 2 launch for 2011 we will have to go back to the drawing board real quick. We think the Wii is on the downward cycle of its life and sales will naturally decline every year. However, we still see Wii as the number one selling system in 2011. It will not be until 2012 that DFC forecasts Xbox 360 and PS3 sales will exceed Wii. As for Wii 2 we see it being a fairly successful system as consumers are really craving new hardware and Microsoft and Sony show no signs of delivering. We think it will be a strong seller but not nearly as strong as the Wii." - DFC Intelligence's David Cole*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

3ds can hold down 2011


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

I would rather have an early 2012 launch for the Wii2 instead of a late 2011 launch.  Partly because I want developers to spend more time working on games for the Wii2.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I would rather have an early 2012 launch for the Wii2 instead of a late 2011 launch.  Partly because I want developers to spend more time working on games for the Wii2.



You can always imagine that Zelda Skyward Sword gets the treatment of Twilight Princess.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

I love you so much Nintendo. I hope they have good launch titles along with the new console.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> You can always imagine that Zelda Skyward Sword gets the treatment of Twilight Princess.



Should we imagine the same for Kid Icarus too?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> You can always imagine that Zelda Skyward Sword gets the treatment of Twilight Princess.



I'm not sure about what kind of treatment Twilight Princess received since I never played it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I'm not sure about what kind of treatment Twilight Princess received since I never played it.



I meant getting a double release on both Gamecube and Wii.

In fact it appeared almost a month earlier in Wii even being produced with Gamecube in mind.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I meant getting a double release on both Gamecube and Wii.
> 
> In fact it appeared almost a month earlier in Wii even being produced with Gamecube in mind.



Ah.  I wouldn't mind that happening.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 14, 2011)

I swear Nintendo already release enough hardcore games, and no-one cares about graphics anyway... 

Nintendo fans are utterly full of shite.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I've lost all interest in Nintendo.. I hope this will change that.


Did you not play Donkey Kong Country Returns, you sad excuse of a life?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2011)

Sweet! Next gen console for me is definitely Nintendo. I was gonna get a Wii sometime soon but I think I'll wait!


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Should we imagine the same for Kid Icarus too?



They should make it for the wii2 indeed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2011)

Again, Nintendo has to be careful with this..like Sega, they'll be releasing a more powerful console than current gen standards(like the Dreamcast) into a changing market. If Microsoft or Sony bring out a "PS2" of this era, it may not end good for Nintendo's hopes with them having to scramble.

If this happens its probably bound to be Microsoft to do it.

Microsoft is already gearing up for their next console, and Sony doesn't even have it in mind yet, assured that their overall power would be enough to squeeze 10 full years out of the generation. (they miscalculated by giving the PS3 a crappy CPU limit so that nobody could squeeze all of the power out of third party developed games)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

*The Blindingly Obvious Improvements We Want in Wii 2*  Article is interesting.

*G**ame Informer says the successor to the Wii—Wii 2, Nintendo HD, Super Wii, GameCube 3, whatever you want to call it—will be revealed at E3 2011 and launched next year. IGN says we'll hear official confirmation this month. We've heard from sources that it'll be more powerful than an Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.*






read the rest and also damn again the sources are that good?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

I want 2GBs of ram in it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Again, Nintendo has to be careful with this..like Sega, they'll be releasing a more powerful console than current gen standards(like the Dreamcast) into a changing market. If Microsoft or Sony bring out a "PS2" of this era, it may not end good for Nintendo's hopes with them having to scramble.
> 
> If this happens its probably bound to be Microsoft to do it.
> 
> Microsoft is already gearing up for their next console, and Sony doesn't even have it in mind yet, assured that their overall power would be enough to squeeze 10 full years out of the generation. (they miscalculated by giving the PS3 a crappy CPU limit so that nobody could squeeze all of the power out of third party developed games)



The situation of Nintendo is way different than Sega at that time. Sega only weapon was to release anticipatedly a new generation console cause the Saturn was inexistent. The point here is that Nintendo has to recover a part of the "average" hardcore gaming comunity.

The hardcore Nintendo community will buy this no matter what as well as the casuals if the price is affordable. I think it wont reach Wii's level of succes but I think they're actually on the best position right now out of the big 3 companies.

Depending on Nintendo's success Sony and Microsoft will have to do a forced and maybe unexpected next move.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> The situation of Nintendo is way different than Sega at that time. Sega only weapon was to release anticipatedly a new generation console cause the Saturn was inexistent. The point here is that Nintendo has to recover a part of the "average" hardcore gaming comunity.
> 
> The hardcore Nintendo community will buy this no matter what as well as the casuals if the price is affordable. I think it wont reach Wii's level of succes but I think they're actually on the best position right now out of the big 3 companies.
> 
> Depending on Nintendo's success Sony and Microsoft will have to do a forced and maybe unexpected next move.




 But the same general problem still lied bare. Wii has stagnated fairly early on in the cycle and Shigeru has said as much himself, a while ago infact.  Same thing happened with Saturn, you don't just pump out a next console if your not doing as well in your current gen, that's a recipe for disaster if not planned right.

Of course as you say, Nintendo has never had their "Sega 32X" or "Sega CD" moment, or even a "Sega Neptune" moment

But they still have to plan effectively, which is what i hope they can do.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> But the same general problem still lied bare. Wii has stagnated fairly early on in the cycle and Shigeru has said as much himself, a while ago infact.  Same thing happened with Saturn, you don't just pump out a next console if your not doing as well in your current gen, that's a recipe for disaster if not planned right.
> 
> Of course as you say, Nintendo has never had their "Sega 32X" or "Sega CD" moment, or even a "Sega Neptune" moment
> 
> But they still have to plan effectively, which is what i hope they can do.



The Wii is still doing fairly well, more so if we consider it havent receive any big title yet this year. Its still selling on par with PS3 and X360, except in Japan when PS3 is the absolute dominant.

Nintendo had the Virtual Boy and 64DD moment, its no fail proof.

I still think they have the upper hand currently if they bring something new and with an affordable price with this "Wii 2" console.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone wants nintendo to do this, has always wanted them to, and now that they are, doubters come out in flocks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> The Wii is still doing fairly well, more so if we consider it havent receive any big title yet this year. Its still selling on par with PS3 and X360, except in Japan when PS3 is the absolute dominant.
> 
> Nintendo had the Virtual Boy and 64DD moment, its no fail proof.
> 
> I still think they have the upper hand currently if they bring something new and with an affordable price with this "Wii 2" console.



Unlike the 3DS, which they already warned would get more price rises as time goes on 

I've never owned a wii, i've had my original purple gamecube for years and years.

I don't meant to put cold water on Nintendo's new duds, i just hope they are prepared


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are my sources for my stagnation claim


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well we've been hearing about a Wii Sequel for a while now..i guess nobody took it serious because of the stigma of "Wii is a lightweight for kids".
> 
> 
> But i just hope that Nintendo doesn't fall into their old rival's(Sega) trap, of releasing the Dreamcast in the middle of a console cycle because the Saturn's numbers started lagging pretty badly




You people realize that ever nintendo console has been released typically in a 5 year cycle period. Nintendo is not doing this because of sales... They have the best selling systems Wii /DS. 45 million for DS in the states and 35 million + for Wii in the states alone. Yes its time for a new console.

This is just your next generation of consoles after your 5 years with Wii. Same thing happened to GC and N64 and SNES.


EDIT 

Sega messed up bad because they released systems like every 3 years =/ Plus their net worth was no higher than 2 billion compared to Nintendo's 30 billion. People comparing Nintendo to Sega is really laughable when it comes to business practices.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> everyone wants nintendo to do this, has always wanted them to, and now that they are, doubters come out in flocks



Wii owners want to compete with the PS3/xbox

but they don't want to fork over several hundred dollars


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Here are my sources for my stagnation claim



According to Vgchartz, these are the numbers of Q1 2011.

PS3: 2.828.938
DS:  2.797.374
WII: 2.614.694
X360: 2.486.051
3DS: 2.060.141
PSP: 1.644.333
PS2: 772.434

What you are referring is probably that they see how the sales have dropped significantly but comparing it to the ones of previous years where they almost surpassed those of PS3 and X360 combined. Now they are "only" even with the competition, except for Japan, cause as I said it became PS3 territory in the home department.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Your next round of Wii successor rumors - Controller with HD screen, Blu-ray discs for software*



The rumors are going to be coming hard and fast over the next few months. Get ready gang, because it's going to be hard to keep track of all this!

- launch titles from third-party developers are in the works right now
- all-new controller
- controller features a built-in HD screen
- Blu-ray as the main optical drive

"Nintendo's plans sound unreal. Publishers are already planning launch titles and it's all very exciting. The hardware is even more powerful than current HD consoles and backwards compatible with Wii. The controller will be all-new and has a HD screen on it." - inside source


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> According to Vgchartz, these are the numbers of Q1 2011.
> 
> PS3: 2.828.938
> DS:  2.797.374
> ...




Wii is close to 12 million systems and PS3 is below 7 milion and not selling that well. Its really not PS3 land in Japan especially when you look at the software sales. 

VG charts is not very realiable compared to NPD data and Media create (japan). Here is a good site to get your sales info;


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

The next few months leading up to E3 will be fun.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii is close to 12 million systems and PS3 is below 7 milion and not selling that well. Its really not PS3 land in Japan especially when you look at the software sales.
> 
> VG charts is not very realiable compared to NPD data and Media create (japan). Here is a good site to get your sales info;



Point is that even when people says Nintendo is teh d00md they still selling equal to competitors at the very least.

Also that was only First quarter figures.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Point is that even when people says Nintendo is teh d00md they still selling equal to competitors at the very least.
> 
> Also that was only First quarter figures.





I agree


O i know that they were first quarter I was giving an overall perspective.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats how nintendo does 

If they arent doing massively better then the competition, and only just at the top barely, its considered to be a terrible, terrible thing


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> O i know that they were first quarter I was giving an overall perspective.



Ok.

Overall numbers are just stomping of Nintendo. PS3 is finally watching pretty decent sales since the price cut. Starting at 6fucking00 bucks was the stupidest idea they ever had.

Microsoft needs to find the magic way to enter succesfully the japanese market which seems impossible. Those guys seems to not like anything non japanese.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

I salivating at the thought of the new games we might be getting.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

man microsoft and sony need to get on their level, they come into this business with a 10-15 year business model for 1 console and nintendo's all like 5 year business model and they gon be shittin out 3 consoles while u shit out 1, and nintendo will be makin bbbbaaaaank


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Is anyone else thinking about the possibility of a new technology selling point for this new console (like motion control on Wii and glass free 3D for 3DS) and what it could be??

Except for maybe Gamecube all Nintendo consoles always had some sort of new gadget, gamepad or something that actually made a difference in the industry.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> man microsoft and sony need to get on their level, they come into this business with a 10-15 year business model for 1 console and nintendo's all like 5 year business model and they gon be shittin out 3 consoles while u shit out 1, and nintendo will be makin bbbbaaaaank



That and well Sony and Microsoft have to re coop the billions of dollars they lost on these consoles. Thats why they are talking about this 10 year life cycle. They simply cannot afford  to go into another console generation in the red.  Their both over 4 billion in debt with these consoles alone.

@spansih

Isn't  the rumors mentioning something about an HD screen in the controller?


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Is anyone else thinking about the possibility of a new technology selling point for this new console (like motion control on Wii and glass free 3D for 3DS) and what it could be??
> 
> Except for maybe Gamecube all Nintendo consoles always had some sort of new gadget, gamepad or something that actually made a difference in the industry.



Nintendo always innovates so yeah I basically expect it. If its not built into the console it will likely come up with something sometime during its lifespan like they did with the Wavebird for the Gamecube.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 14, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> It begins.



Run! Run while you still can! Fuck the children, just run!


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Is anyone else thinking about the possibility of a new technology selling point for this new console (like motion control on Wii and glass free 3D for 3DS) and what it could be??
> .



Perhaps a controller with an HD screen on it?





> What's most exciting about the Wii successor however is its all-new controller, which industry sources have indicated is not simply an upgraded Wii Remote, and will even feature a built-in HD screen.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 14, 2011)

Funny how they are going to release the next Gen Nintendo Console during the time before the PS4 and Xbox 720 come out


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Your next round of Wii successor rumors - Controller with HD screen, Blu-ray discs for software*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I thought they would use Bluray just as the rumors said.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Perhaps a controller with an HD screen on it?



Thats pretty interesting. 

It reminds me of the possibilities of games like Zelda: Four swords adventures or FF Crystal chronicles where some stuff happened in the GBA you had to attach to the console.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2011)

Shieeeet, if all of this is true...



Once again.  I love going to E3. :3


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Funny how they are going to release the next Gen Nintendo Console during the time before the PS4 and Xbox 720 come out



Its been mentioned before, but this is just clockwork for Nintendo. They have never had the super long console projections for their systems. Their timeline just happens to fall in line before Sony and Microsoft are ready to move on to their next consoles.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Shieeeet, if all of this is true...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again.  I love going to E3. :3



Last year was a small sample of what this year's E3 will be like.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 14, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Shieeeet, if all of this is true...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again.  I love going to E3. :3


I know the feeling brah 
What kind of affiliation you have to be eligible to go to E3?


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Nintendo will rule E3 two years in a row. 

I hope they hit as hard as last year if not harder.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I know the feeling brah
> What kind of affiliation you have to be eligible to go to E3?



I'm on Sony's bankroll.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 14, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm on Sony's bankroll.



Awesome 
My cousin's Soft Eng at Ubisoft Montreal 
Fun to have people in my family related to the gaming industry


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Nintendo will rule E3 two years in a row.
> 
> I hope they hit as hard as last year if not harder.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Apr 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo still on top on making games. Best developer on the world...


Once they get something at least as good as Army of Two: The 40th Day, come tell me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Once they get something at least as good as Army of Two: The 40th Day, come tell me.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn Nintendo... damn those rumors. Damn it all.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Once they get something at least as good as Army of Two: The 40th Day, come tell me.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't like Army of Two: The 40th day that much. It is the worst game in my library, I still think it is decent though.

The whole reason I buy consoles is for the games, not for higher graphics and shit. I would've got a 360, but RROD bombed that idea.Wii was just horrible in the gaming department of course, I would've just gotten SSBB if I got one. 

PS3 seemed the way to go just because of inFAMOUS and God of War 3.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

Then why use it as a example?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

Butcher said:


> PS3 seemed the way to go just because of inFAMOUS and God of War 3.


Not mentioning MGS4. Oh shit son, wtf are you doing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I didn't like Army of Two: The 40th day that much. It is the worst game in my library, I still think it is decent though.
> 
> The whole reason I buy consoles is for the games, not for higher graphics and shit. I would've got a 360, but RROD bombed that idea.Wii was just horrible in the gaming department of course, I would've just gotten SSBB if I got one.
> 
> PS3 seemed the way to go just because of inFAMOUS and God of War 3.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Not mentioning MGS4. Oh shit son, wtf are you doing.


...I'm a Splinter Cell fan....

^ Why mention it? I think saying something like AC: Brotherhood, Dead Space 2, Red Dead Redemption were setting the bar a little too high.


----------



## DanE (Apr 14, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Once they get something at least as good as Army of Two: The 40th Day, come tell me.



That game is kinda boring, stopped playing it the first hour I rented it.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

The first one is better. D:


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 14, 2011)

A bit premature to come out with a new console. The Wii hasn't even been out for 5 years. And no shit it'd be "more powerful than current-gen systems", it's a next gen. console. PS4, and 720 will probably shit on Wii2. 

Then again maybe it's just a second iteration of the Wii. More along the lines of the second 360 and PS3 slim. WiiHD maybe?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm listening to this podcast discussing the Wii2.  Some pretty interesting discussions.  





> A bit premature to come out with a new console.



How so?



> And no shit it'd "more powerful than current-gen systems", it's a next gen.



It might just be around PS3's capabilities.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 14, 2011)

My money....


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> My money....



I feel your pain.  I might revoke my vow about gaming only on the PC and get the Wii2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Game Informer Show 63: New Nintendo Console*


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Game Informer Show 63: New Nintendo Console*



Posted that on the last page.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Posted that on the last page.


 Ha lol didn't see it..


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> My money....



You and me both.  I tend to buy two of any console.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> You and me both.  I tend to buy two of any console.



What?


----------



## Corran (Apr 14, 2011)

This will be a tough sell for me because of region locking on Nintendo consoles. My Wii has been collecting lots of dust.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> This will be a tough sell for me because of region locking on Nintendo consoles. My Wii has been collecting lots of dust.



Same here i haven't touched my Wii in almost a year



Donkey Show said:


> I'm on Sony's bankroll.



Lucky bastard


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 14, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> How so?
> 
> * I figured with today's economy, the current gen. systems will at least be around until 2013. That's what Microsoft and Sony seemed to be hinting at, when Kinect and Move were released. I'm guessing Nintendo wants to come out as quickly as possible and gain a big (although not insurmountable) lead next gen.*
> 
> ...






Donkey Show said:


> You and me both.  I tend to buy two of any console.



I do this with handhelds, but never consoles.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Apr 14, 2011)

It looks kind of dumb...


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 14, 2011)

This is Nintendo answer to the NGP, make a console more powerful than the current ps3/xbox360 and try to cash in on the next gen first. personally i think the next version of the xbox will be the most powerful console on the market, since sony will not invest as much as they did for the ps3 on the ps4. 

E3 is going to be awesome. Also, it better come with modern day Formats, EX blu ray discs. or they can just eliminate the discs and put the games on flash cards.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

> I'm guessing Nintendo wants to come out as quickly as possible and gain a big (although not insurmountable) lead next gen.



I think that it is more of a necessity for Nintendo.  They probably want strong third party support and can't get that with the Wii's inferior, compared to the PS3/360, power.  If they can get the Wii2 to be at least as capable as the PS3 more developers will be open to the idea of developing multiplatform games on it.



> You're probably right. I wanted Nintendo to at least see what Sony and Microsoft will reveal about their plans before announcing their own.  That way they can gauge the competition's hardware and go from there.



Its best for Nintendo to make a move now.  At E3 they have the potential to basically shit over any momentum Kinect and Move might gain.  And depending on how powerful the new system will be...it might just shatter whatever momentum Microsoft/Sony might try to build at E3.

@Firehawk: 





> since sony will not invest as much as they did for the ps3 on the ps4.



Did Sony say that or is this just a guess on your part?


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 14, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I think that it is more of a necessity for Nintendo.  They probably want strong third party support and can't get that with the Wii's inferior, compared to the PS3/360, power.  If they can get the Wii2 to be at least as capable as the PS3 more developers will be open to the idea of developing multiplatform games on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats just me speculating, sony took big losses on developing the cell processor.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 14, 2011)

Dat Nintendo!  Since we're on an anime forum, I'd like to make a little comparison.

Nintendo = One Piece
SONY = Bleach
MS = Naruto

All joking aside though, damn this shit is exciting, can't wait for all the official announcements and e3, shit just got real son! By the way guys the New Nintendo Console isn't coming out till right around the 2012 holidays. So it'll give developers plenty of time to fiddle with the new hardware and have plenty of games ready or close to done by the launch window. 

I have a feeling that at e3 Nintendo and SquareEnix will show off Dragon Quest X on the next system. Let's call it, the Revolution! Yeah, BoI! Pikmin 3 most likely to be a launch title since Miyamoto has talked about it being in development and it just wouldn't make sense to release it on the Wii now. Damn, the Revolution is gonna be crazy, I'm so ready for it. :33


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> What?



You haven't seen? 



Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> It looks kind of dumb...



You've seen it already?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

ah, so this is the dreaded 2012 end of days creator.

everyone will buy nintendo Wii64 on december 21st 2012, and no one will go to work all around the world, 2 billion consoles sold day 1.

i see it now


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

Next Gen won't start for atleast 4 more years. Sony especially have too much to lose to ditch the PS3 anytime soon, the console is still barely making profit.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> You've seen it already?



He works for a game developer that has been approached by Nintendo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Next Gen won't start for atleast 4 more years. Sony especially have too much to lose to ditch the PS3 anytime soon, the console is still barely making profit.



Next gen doesnt start when microsoft and sony release it starts when the first new defining console is released.

nintendo is the king of games, been here the longest, and is the most successful.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn Wii gonna be obsolete in 1.5 years? Guess it is about that time for the new gen to start kicking in the next 2-3 years. Damn that time already? These years went by fast.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> A bit premature to come out with a new console. The Wii hasn't even been out for 5 years. And no shit it'd be "more powerful than current-gen systems", it's a next gen. console. PS4, and 720 will probably shit on Wii2.



By the time Wii 2 comes out the Wii 1 would be on selves for 5 years. This is the same console cycle we been going through since the SNES days. 

You think Microsoft and Sony are going to bleed billions next gen?  They will not make a significant jump like they did with PS2 to PS3. Why? Money.. This is why Microsoft and Sony keep playing this 10 year card crap. Will graphics improve? yes but it will not be this huge leap that we been used to for so long.



> Then again maybe it's just a second iteration of the Wii. More along the lines of the second 360 and PS3 slim. WiiHD maybe?



Its going to be a new console.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

> Speaking at a briefing at  over the weekend and originally   by the Guardian, Microsoft senior director of Xbox product management  David Hufford said that not only is Microsoft not rushing to get to the  next generation of consoles, but that the Xbox 360 has a lot more time  left.
> "I think it's important to say that the Xbox 360 is the console of  the long future for us," Hufford told those in attendance. "There is no  need to launch a new console because we're able to give this console new  life either with software upgrades or hardware upgrades like Project  Natal. The Xbox 360 was designed for a long life, and I don't even know  if we're at the midpoint yet."
> It's an interesting take. Prior to Hufford's comments, it was. Sony's team   that the PlayStation 3 is the only console that will stay relevant for  10 years. And although the PS3 is currently trailing the Xbox 360 and ,  Sony contends that when it's all said and done, the PlayStation 3,  thanks to its longevity, will win out during this generation.



We still have a wayssssss before 360 decides to give up. We bout half way. Although they will prob have to do something about the media that they are using, cuz dvd's are becoming obsolete with games getting bigger than 8.5gb. Even if they did find that new thing that is supposed increase the disc space by 1gb for the 360.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Game informer podcast was interesting...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 15, 2011)

Don't mind me, just adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 15, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Don't mind me, just adding fuel to the fire.



Games in a credit card form? I can dig it


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 15, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was a bit more elaborate on my second post in this thread. I was merely going by what microsoft and sony were spouting when they started pushing kinect and move. I figured thats what their plan was especially since we're all dealing with hard times. 

Certainly doesnt seem to be the case with Sony, especially by looking at the NGPs specs. They're also probably intent on making the PS4 as powerful as it can be. 

I know its a new console. Sorry if I wasnt being clear. I thought the "" emoticon was being clear enough.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2011)

Can see this going the route of the Dreamcast. System was too early and too late.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

But this is Nintendo. They don't F up like that.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2011)

The Gamecube and n64 says hello.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Was nothing wrong with N64.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> The Gamecube and n64 says hello.



 Just cause the N64 and Cube didn't dominate the market, doesn't mean they were failures, Nintendo still turned major profits on both consoles.

SEGA had lost so much money on so many failed experiments leading up to the Dreamcast. You can't even compare, don't even try.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 15, 2011)

lol, people are retarded, clearly dont have their facts straight, there is no reason to point to dreamcast at any time, there is no relevance at all.

fact is, after wii 2 is released, in 2017 another console will be released by nintendo and on and on because they have a 5 year cycle and they keep with it, and never broke from it, so how you can say this is premature is mind boggling, hell, there have been people speculating that 2010 was a good year and 2011 was a good year for new consoles, and people judge this shit way to quickly like fuckin morons always do, they ahvent even seen the console, seen the tech, seen anything, but apparently its just like the dreamcast

man gtfo, you dont know shit, point to one simililarity and i will concede to you, but there aint one.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Nova said:


> lol, people are retarded, clearly dont have their facts straight, there is no reason to point to dreamcast at any time, there is no relevance at all.
> 
> fact is, after wii 2 is released, in 2017 another console will be released by nintendo and on and on because they have a 5 year cycle and they keep with it, and never broke from it, so how you can say this is premature is mind boggling, hell, there have been people speculating that 2010 was a good year and 2011 was a good year for new consoles, and people judge this shit way to quickly like fuckin morons always do, they ahvent even seen the console, seen the tech, seen anything, but apparently its just like the dreamcast
> 
> man gtfo, you dont know shit, point to one simililarity and i will concede to you, but there aint one.



Lawls, funny read.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2011)

Calm down Jethro  i am the only one who ever said anything about the dreamcast in this thread, and i put it down as far as my hopes for Nintendo's strategy, if you think Nintendo will succeed more power to you


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*RUMOR - Wii successor's controller features a touch screen?*

 Earlier tonight we heard that the Wii successor's controller was going to have an HD screen, and now IGN's sources are taking things one step further by saying that it's a touch screen. 



IGN quote:*A report from CVG states the new Nintendo console will use an all-new controller - not an updated Wii controller - with sources saying it will have a built-in screen. Additional sources informed IGN the screen has touch capability. *


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2011)

Do no         want. 55 fucking Euro's is already a lot for a fucking controller, can you imagine how much a touch-screen one will run you?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

With all these crazy rumors I do believe a console is on place. hmm


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok so what we have so far:

*- More powerful than 360/PS3
- New controller with HD touch screen
- may use Blu-ray
- backwards compatible with Wii
- will support 1080p
- official announcement coming this month
- big reveal at E3 2011
- set to release late 2012
- already shown to publishers
- Nintendo is looking to recapture the core*


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I feel your pain.  I might revoke my vow about gaming only on the PC and get the Wii2.



Wii2 won't have counterstrike

ergo, you won't buy it 



Ennoea said:


> Next Gen won't start for atleast 4 more years. Sony especially have too much to lose to ditch the PS3 anytime soon, the console is still barely making profit.



I can see Sony having a hard time next gen if they wait 4 years. I severly doubt MS will wait that long to release a new console.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Alien said:


> Wii2 won't have counterstrike
> 
> ergo, you won't buy it



But it'll have Zelda.  

And a touch-screen controller?  That shit better not be as large as the original Xbox controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Who remember this?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

The touch screen controller rumours have been around since the DS, let's not fall for all the rumours.

Whatever the case the New Zelda better be a launch title for the new system, it'll be wasted on the Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Sources Confirm More Details On Wii Successor*

*Ubisoft studios have had development kits “for months”, motion-sensing “better than Move”; announcement at E3?*


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sources Confirm More Details On Wii Successor*
> 
> *Ubisoft studios have had development kits ?for months?, motion-sensing ?better than Move?; announcement at E3?*



Excellent.  We'll be getting some good previews at E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Excellent.  We'll be getting some good previews at E3.


so far the only rumor that it seem bogus is the HD screen on controller but we have to wait and see.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 15, 2011)

Doubt I'll be able to afford, I can just about afford to pay for bills/car etc.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

Wii 2 maybe better than 360 and PS3 but coming out around the same time as PS4?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Wii 2 maybe better than 360 and PS3 but coming out around the same time as PS4?



Wii2 will be coming out late next year.  PS4 likely won't even be released until 2014 at the earliest.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 15, 2011)

Think I'll get my snes back out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*The French site; *






Someone translated this and his quote:

*
They have a very reliable source that previously told them about the specs of the Sony NGP.
Here are the bullet points. Most of them have already been reported by other sites, but here goes :

-the console is codenamed Project Cafe
-will be introduced at E3 2011
-architecture is very similar to the Xbox 360; the Cafe is a bit more powerful than the 360
-porting current xbox 360 titles to the Cafe should be very easy
-should be retro-compatible with GameCube and Wii games, and support all Wii peripherals
-Specs : CPU is custom IBM PowerPC with three cores, GPU should be an ATI from the R700 family, with a shader unit at version 4.1. Ram should be at least 512 Mb.
-the controller is a touch tablet, with moderate graphic output (appears to be sub-HD, so nothing comparable to an Ipad, for example.)
-controller specs : 6-inch screen, single touch (so no multitouch, it seems), front camera, acts as a wii sensor bar, has a d-pad, two bumpers, two triggers, possibly more.
-should be released in June of 2012 (for Japan ?), and holiday season (in the West ?)
there is another big surprise they can't talk about just yet..
*

so hmm I dunno what to say. lol


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

Still, it is part of the next generation of consoles - they're trying to do what dreamcast did with the PS1, then naturally the PS2 came out soon afer. Make the console too late.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Still, it is part of the next generation of consoles - they're trying to do what dreamcast did with the PS1, then naturally the PS2 came out soon afer. Make the console too late.


 I think Nintendo is trying to do is to have two different products on the console market. Wii is going to stay and they are going to cut the price. New console is for the hardcore "players" who bitched about Nintendo and of course getting third party companies on board. Nintendo is a very smart company and it is not the first time they take a gamble on console...


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Mal:  I don't like the sound of that.  -_-

It shouldn't be too hard to exceed the graphical capabilities of the 360 with ease.  We have had several gpu generations since that time.  And 512 MBs of ram only?  

I'm really hoping that this is false.

Noi:  I sure do hope that Nintendo knows what it is doing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Mal:  I don't like the sound of that.  -_-
> 
> It shouldn't be too hard to exceed the graphical capabilities of the 360 with ease.  We have had several gpu generations since that time.  And 512 MBs of ram only?
> 
> ...


Yeah the French site made me lol. The whole info looks fake..


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

Nintendo has been around a while though I'm not sure if they can survive on hardcore players forever.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

In regards to the touch screen on the controller....I...am....OK with that.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The French site; *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't trust these guys, SONY has never been good at keeping secrets, their info always leaks. Nintendo on the other hand is the most secretive and even though some leaks do happen you never really get the complete scope of what they're doing.

Those specs, if true, make no sense at all. Why would they make it just powerful enough to make ports easier? That's just retarded, why would anyone buy a console just to be able to get ports, sure I'll buy it for Nintendo games but if I already have a PS3 or 360 what is going to make me want to buy a port? The 360 and PS3 are about 5 years old now, so tech wise it shouldn't be a problem to surpass them. 

I doubt that info but I'll wait for Nintendo's full release to make up my mind about if they're fucking up or not. I trust Nintendo though but man will it be disappointing if they don't kill it tech wise.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what to think about a touchscreen controller. I would have to try it first, but I'm not sure I'd like it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Cant read that. Not fluent in that language.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

New Smash Brothers bro


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Analysts comment on Wii successors, says 2012 is too late, system might have camera tech, and more*

*
"I think the right time for the console was in front of Kinect and Move, and think that Nintendo has forever lost one customer for each Kinect and Move unit sold. That means they should have launched the Wii 2 in Fall 2009, and at the latest in Fall 2010, so a launch in 2011 is late. With that said, it's never 'too' late, since they can retain the lion's share of the market by inducing current Wii owners to upgrade, and by capturing undecided consumers who have either not yet purchased a console or who have not yet bought Kinect or Move. It's highly likely that there is a Wii 2 reveal at E3. If they don't do it this year, then it might be too late next year." - Wedbush analyst Michael Pachter

"Nintendo needs to launch first in the next generation, as Wii is somewhat saturated and the console's low resolution graphics lag in the current generation. I expect the next Nintendo console in 2012 at the latest, so a 2011 E3 launch announcement is a strong possibility. There will be some risk for Nintendo in the next generation - Wii has a huge installed base and Nintendo should work to keep that base active as long as possible. Nintendo has successfully straddled handheld generations, but console succession is far trickier. 'Wii 2' will need to be backwards compatible, as Nintendo is likely to support Wii with software until the next console gains sufficient penetration. The next Nintendo console is likely to have improved motion control and to include video camera tech, but I'd be disappointed if it didn't have some off-the-wall innovation that pushes the medium forward in an unforeseen direction. With Wii and with handhelds, Nintendo doesn't compete with other vendors on hardware. In fact, Nintendo leads with hardware control and user interface. However, Nintendo must step up and compete in the online console marketplace and multiplayer experience, where Microsoft and Sony are performing strongly. Connected devices' online experience should lead, rather than follow, the hardware's capabilities." - M2 Research analyst Billy Pidgeon

"Unfortunately I cannot speculate on what a Wii 2 will have. I literally have no information on it, so anything I speculate will surely be wrong. But I can say this. Nintendo doesn't go with the flow, they never have, and gamers can expect Nintendo to continue to be original and offer up an experience that simply cannot be found or matched on other platforms. But if you want to use some historical information. Nintendo announced the Revolution, later renamed the Wii, at their 2005 E3 press conference, a full year and half from its official release. So a Wii 2 announcement certainly wouldn't be a shocker if they plan for a 2012 holiday release." - EEDAR VP Jesse Divnich

*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Originally Posted by Jim Reilly - IGN:*


There will be first and third party "Wii 2" games at E3. No clue if they'll be playable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Originally Posted by Jim Reilly - IGN:

*Dual analog sticks on the controller. Can stream game content from the console. Not sure if it'll be full games, mini-games, or apps.
*

Well the French site can go to hell. lol


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm guessing it might be mini-games or even menus that will be streamed.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2011)

...Is this how Nintendo intends to tackle the iPad and NGP at the same time? Create a home console with a touchscreen device as its controller, which can also be used separately as a tablet to play exclusive games, surf the net and even stream games from the main console?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*'Wii 2' Codenamed 'Project Cafe'*
New Nintendo console details surface.

*According to our sources, the new Nintendo controller will feature dual analog sticks in addition to standard d-pad and trigger buttons. It'll mirror a Gamecube controller in general function but not in specific form. 

French website 01.net has published additional details (via Develop), that say the touch capable screen on the controller is 6 inches in size, but we were unable to confirm the accuracy of the report. Additional details about the console's hardware specs could also not be confirmed. 

Players will actually be able to stream game content to the controller screen from the console. It's unclear at this time what type of content it will be, whether it's full games you can take with you on the go, mini-games or applications. 

At E3 in June, our sources also said Nintendo will show first and third party titles at the event, but it's unsure if they'll be playable or only in video form. *







IGN is all over this news. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 15, 2011)

This is way too much info at one time, something doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> This is way too much info at one time, something doesn't seem right to me.



Either its an elaborate troll or sites just don't want to be left out during this big news reveal and are rushing to gain an edge with it comes to the amount of information they are revealing.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with Gnome, but what eternal said makes sense....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 15, 2011)

so much insanity O.o


----------



## Gnome (Apr 15, 2011)

If it is all legit, then I suspect someone at Nintendo is getting fired.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Someone is getting paid some nice money to leak this info.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 15, 2011)

perhaps its a tactic used by nintendo to hype it up?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Nova said:


> perhaps its a tactic used by nintendo to hype it up?



It certainly is possible and I wouldn't put it past them to do that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

The prob is, you don't really need to hype up a game system, esp made from a well known company like Nintendo, and they only real competition they have, is the NGP since the others wont come out for years. It would be different if it was a game. Like Sims 3, purpose leak.


----------



## Mihael (Apr 15, 2011)

All this news seems pretty fucking crazy man  I ain't taking anything for granted until I see Iwata showing the console man


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

The news hits CNN. lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, all I demand from the new console is a more consistent lineup of good games. There were many "dry" periods on Wii, and as much as Nintendo tried to hold up interest (almost all by themselves no less) other companies abandoned it after some of their cash-ins failed to garner interest.

I also expect at least a dozen of shitty as hell Ubisoft games at launch.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

New Wii2 Sports?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Wii 2: We rate the likelihood of the current rumours*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds fucking horrible actually.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

That HD screen thingie... wat. I hope it's not ture.. but yet a part of me hopes it is. IDK man. This could be really good or really casualbad.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 15, 2011)

It says the console will include a custom IBM PowerPC CPU with three cores, a GPU from the ATI R700 family with a shader unit at version 4.1, and at least 512Mb of RAM.


LOL

That's like a slightly better ps3/360.

no way i would buy this thing with these specs.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 15, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> It says the console will include a custom IBM PowerPC CPU with three cores, a GPU from the ATI R700 family with a shader unit at version 4.1, and at least 512Mb of RAM.
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...




That's all wrong though and it's pure speculation. Wait for Nintendo for the true specs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 15, 2011)

yeh i had hopes but then i saw the specs and now im like, LOLNINTENDO


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Sotei said:


> That's all wrong though and it's pure speculation. Wait for Nintendo for the true specs.



IF they are, for sure, announcing their system at E3


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2011)

Nova said:


> lol, people are retarded, clearly dont have their facts straight, there is no reason to point to dreamcast at any time, there is no relevance at all.
> 
> fact is, after wii 2 is released, in 2017 another console will be released by nintendo and on and on because they have a 5 year cycle and they keep with it, and never broke from it, so how you can say this is premature is mind boggling, hell, there have been people speculating that 2010 was a good year and 2011 was a good year for new consoles, and people judge this shit way to quickly like fuckin morons always do, they ahvent even seen the console, seen the tech, seen anything, but apparently its just like the dreamcast
> 
> man gtfo, you dont know shit, point to one simililarity and i will concede to you, but there aint one.




Seriously, calm down. There's no need for you to throw a temper tantrum over something so trivial. Whenever people make business decision they will be questioned, I guarantee the people at Nintendo have been far more critical than me and have made similar comparisons. 

Thinking that their decision to release a new console in 2012 is premature isn't mind boggling, your justification for this belief is also flawed. Companies have to adapt with time, their competitors and the market, just because they have followed a 5 year release cycle for some decades does not mean that it is the right thing to do now. There's a possibility that it could work out by gaining a head start on their competitors, there's also the possibility that it could blow up in their face by showing their hand too soon. 

You ask me to point to one similarity between the Dreamcast and Wii 2? Both are systems that will be released between generations, I pointed this out earlier.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> You ask me to point to one similarity between the Dreamcast and Wii 2? Both are systems that will be released between generations, I pointed this out earlier.



That's a bad similarity though cause Nintendo's system is not in the middle of a hardware generation, Nintendo didn't really compete with the 360 and PS3 power wise. the Wii is at the end of it's life cycle, there's no way Nintendo can sit on the Wii till everybody else is ready to move to the next generation. 

SONY has said they want to sit on the PS3 for 10 years, not cause they want to but cause they need to. They spent way too much money on the tech and still have yet to turn a profit. Obviously SONY can eat the losses but if the system never turns a profit then it was a financial failure and that shit ain't gonna look good for stock holders, so they have to sit on the PS3 till they break even or profit.

The 360 just recently started posting profits and MS already started hiring people to work on their next console update.

So Nintendo isn't doing it like SEGA, Nintendo made tons of money on the Wii and now they know that they have to move on to the next console. SEGA was desperate, Nintendo isn't, they're doing things by the beat of their own drum.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's a quick comparison of the power difference between the "Nintendo Cafe" and the 360.

The R700 is the Radeon 4000 HD series. The Xbox 360's GPU is based on the R500 (an upgraded Radeon X1900 variant with some R600 features) for comparison.

If the next system uses a GPU on par with R700, the graphics power will be 4-5 times what's in xbox 360 and PS3. Just because the processor could be 3 cores, does not mean it's the same as xbox 360, with the same core count there could still be a very large increase in power.

The most powerful processors (that don't cost a fortune) right now are quad cores, which are significantly more powerful than the quad cores from a few years ago. With all the die shrinks since 2005, a triple core processor could be several times more powerful than what's in the xbox 360 or PS3.

Also the R700 they use for the console might be the top of the line one, modified specifically for Nintendo. These comparisons are for what's rumored to be used, not exactly what's going to be under the hood. Another thing is the use of "at least" 512 RAM, I doubt it'll only be 512, it has to be at least 1gig or 1.5gigs.

Either way 5x more powerful then the 360 and PS3 is pretty ridiculous and once the full specs are released, we could be looking at "Cafe" being more powerful then just 5x.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 15, 2011)

I know this is one part rumour and another part bullshit but just the mere thought of Nintendo going from the fucking Wii to something that could be 5x as powerful as a 360 just boggles the mind. 

bring on E3 so we can get some concrete facts instead of random numbers


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Lets do it! fast forward 2 months.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

*IGN Updated*


*Sources now confirm to IGN the new Nintendo controller allows players to stream entire games to the device from the console, saying it's like a miniature television. The screen size on the controller is also confirmed to be six inches in size. *


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *IGN Updated*
> 
> 
> *Sources now confirm to IGN the new Nintendo controller allows players to stream entire games to the device from the console, saying it's like a miniature television. The screen size on the controller is also confirmed to be six inches in size. *



What.  I don't even know what to think of this.  I could understand menus and minigames being streamed by why the full game?  Hell, why would people stream a game to a six inch screen unless their television is out of commission or someone else is using it.  :/


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 15, 2011)

The Dreamcast has something similar to this back in the day. But 6 inches is pretty big.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

more mobile gaming?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2011)

wth man.

some weird shit. mobile motion controller with 6 inch touch screen that plays full games. im guessin wii and gamecube games and not wii 2 games.

man it will be awesome though to go back and play those gamecube games


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Your latest rundown of Wii successor rumors*


Here's what cropped up while we were doing the podcast...

- controller screen is once again not HD, should be sub 720p
- Blu-ray support is looking less likely
- controller has some sort of similar tech to the Wii's motion sensing bar
- more talk indicates that the system's power may be more in line with the 360, if not a little bit over


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2011)

Not going to pay attention to any more rumors.  They'll keep going back and forth at this rate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Not going to pay attention to any more rumors.  They'll keep going back and forth at this rate.


Yeah, it is insane how big this got. I am going to keep track with IGN tho, they seem, the one getting the inside info.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, way too much info, lol. I will be doing the same, I guess.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

So how is that Conduit 2?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So how is that Conduit 2?


Yet to get it. I tried to get both C2 and MK9 today but didn't go my way...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

I got Portal 2 and MK9. MK9 only fun with other people, local vs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I got Portal 2 and MK9. MK9 only fun with other people, local vs.


 I see. I can't wait for MK9 and Portal 2 maybe in the summer...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2011)

I sort of figured they would be going this route, if the rumors are what we believe them to be.

As far as the console wars go and the "gamers" decided to label their factions as "Casual" and "Hardcore" Nintendo did get shafted by those that consider themselves to be the "Hardcore" market.

Personally, I still don't think Nintendo fully sees that their overall audience has divided themselves with these labels, as games like Mario and Zelda are any indication: casual enough for everyone but hardcore enough to be a challenge, so their venture to have a console where the self-titled "Hardcore" can feel at home is certainly a feat in itself, especially since they are still having games backwards compatible to the Wii, so the shovelware will still continue somewhat.

Here's to Nintendo trying to please the hardcore, if the so-called "hardcore" would figure out just what the hell it means to be the "hardcore" gamer.



Lee Min Jung said:


> more mobile gaming?



Society is on the go, get with it or get left behind. Everyone has an iPhone, iPad, Smart Phone...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Teh difference between hardcore and casual are the games, so Nintendo needs to get their shit together with the other companies. I wanna see a M rated Mario game.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2011)

> I wanna see a M rated Mario game.



Mature games =/= hardcore games.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Mature games =/= hardcore games.



Didn't say that game would make it, or become a 'hardcore' game.  I just thought that it would be something interest, a change of pace. Even though it would NEVER happen. Oh well.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't want Nintendo to change what they are doing with their first party titles.  More IP, and more M games, and more multiplatform games are needed though. That in addition to Nintendo's guaranteed quality with their Mario, Zelda and so on franchises. More great games are needed in comparison to the number of them found in the Wii. And I believe it will have them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2011)

An M rated Mario game is a terrible idea. It would basically fly in the face of the whole franchise.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Nintendo might do the same thing they did to Twilight Princess, and since it was close to the Wii launch, they made a copy for the Wii. Wonder if they are gonna put off the new Zelda to kinda coincide with the release of the new system to have 2 system copies.

Also, now that I think about it, not M, more like PG13. Yea, I have loved playing the same family oriented game from Mario for the past 15 years but maybe something that included him, in something a bit more mature instead of having to save the princess once again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2011)

Call of Mario: peach ops?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Mario and the Magic Mushrooms?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 16, 2011)

Mario may cry 5


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2011)

Mario Effect 3


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Mario Age 3?


----------



## Knight (Apr 16, 2011)

God of Mushrooms
Mushrooms of War


----------



## Kanali (Apr 16, 2011)

Mortal Mario 10


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 16, 2011)

Street Mario V.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2011)

*RUMOR - Pikmin project moved to Wii successor, Nintendo courting Rockstar*


- Pikmin 3 moved to Wii successor
- will be shown in video form at E3
- boost in graphical power seen as a benefit for the game
- Nintendo trying to get Rockstar support for Project Cafe

While both rumors make sense, they just leave a bad taste in my mouth. If anything, I could see Nintendo talking to Rockstar to try and get their support. I was just thinking about this yesterday. What better way is there to show your re-dedication to the 'core' gaming crowd than with backing from Rockstar right out of the gate? 



Interesting rumor..


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2011)

GTA 5 on Wii2?  I would love that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2011)

*French Site Updated!!* 


Here is what 01NET is saying :

- they had no confirmation of Retrocompatibality by their contact. But they say is possible.

- their contact didn't give any info on the Blu ray.

- their contact is saying that the console is only slightly more powerful than a 360. So contradiction with IGN.

- finally, they did not said - as reported by Neogaf - that the tablet controller was also a sensor bar. They said the tablet controller is using the same infrared tech as the sensor bar.





OK they are the second stronger source so far even over Gameinformer.. They even mentioned IGN on this new update..


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2011)

Not sure what to believe, I'm looking forward to this console but not believing shit till I hear it straight from Nintendo.


----------



## VioNi (Apr 16, 2011)

Another nintendo system.

MOTHA-F...  My money! I can see it being sucked away already. 

While this is bad news for my finances, this is good news for the possibility of a new Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2011)

On one hand, if Nintendo created a console far more powerful than the PS3 or 360, there would be a massive amount of hype and a lot of developers would go crazy for it. On the other, Nintendo _could_ get away with a console only a little more powerful than the two - they're going to release the successor to the "Café" around 2017, after all, and that'll only be a year (or even less) after Sony and Microsoft release the PS4 and Xbox 720.

Personally, I don't really care either way. Nintendo will always have a sale from me, so just give me Pikmin 3 and Paper Mario already.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 16, 2011)

Super Smash with more than basic online would be interesting.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

oh shit, that is right, another SSB. The possibilities.........


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> oh shit, that is right, another SSB. The possibilities.........



I want Super Smash Bros 3D.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Nah, my brain wouldn't be able to keep up with something like that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2011)

Super Smash Brothers on the new system would be awesome, HD and better looking, better physics, more characters, more stages, better first player mode, omg, i would jizz


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

A more customizable online experience.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, they can keep the shitty friend codes all the way but if they make something like PSN or XBL then that should be good.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2011)

SSBB had a sort of finality about it what with how it was hyped and how much work went into it. I fear SSB won't have another iteration, but oh how much I would cry manly tears of joy if Sakurai were to fire it up again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

if sakurai doesnt continue ssb work, then someone else can


----------



## Corran (Apr 18, 2011)

Nintendo like money and to sell systems so there will be another SSB even if Sakurai is done with it.

And should thread title be changed to take out the HD screen bit?


----------



## TheWon (Apr 18, 2011)

Fuck Wii2 Rumors you guys hear about the new Dragonball anime series rumor?
 Man these Anonymous sources are amazing the know everything!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3895AD0k9cA [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Fuck Wii2 Rumors you guys hear about the new Dragonball anime series rumor?
> Man these Anonymous sources are amazing the know everything!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2011)

Dragonball BS...sounds more like Dragonball BullShit to me. Super Saiyan 5? Another fusion? More of that horrible GT adventure experience? Enough already!

Anyway we're talking about something even more important! So what do you guys thinks? Should we expect to see some remakes of ALL the classic SNES games? I sure hope so!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2011)

Imo, SNES classics are fine where they are. I would rather see man power put into new games. Classics are classics for a reason, they're timeless and don't need a remake.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2011)

KILLER INSTINCT!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Imo, SNES classics are fine where they are. I would rather see man power put into new games. Classics are classics for a reason, they're timeless and don't need a remake.



That is very true. Maybe we'll see some new Nintendo franchises that can lead into iconic presences in the future, like Zelda and Mario has done for us for many years. They're still really awesome, but I think Nintendo should step into a different direction now. I guess they definitely will have to if they want recognition from more hardcore gamers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 18, 2011)

can it play COD?  like mw3 or whatever, if not it's already got problems imo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nintendo Life is teasing Wii HD details from ?a trusted source,? but are remaining tight-lipped on the specifics for the moment. They do offer some advice though:

*All we can say so far is: don?t believe everything you read online. Other than from us, of course. May hear solid details next week?*

Beyond that, there?s a few tweets that are difficult to distinguish whether or not they?re simply opinions or hints at what may be revealed in the coming weeks. For instance, one tweet seems to discredit the Project Caf? rumors:

*Nintendo is a Japanese company. Why would a secret project have a French name?*

They also claim a touchscreen on the controller ?doesn?t make sense,? explaining:

*Nintendo has sold more handheld consoles than anyone. Why have a controller with a screen in? Why not use DS?
*
Finally, they say the Wii HD ?should be very powerful,? which echoes previous rumors, although sounds the most speculative of the bunch. Let?s hope they let slip what they know before April 26th rolls around so we can indulge in a little extra speculation.

*Update: Nintendo Life has continued the teasing, saying the details they know about the Wii HD are ?significant enough that we can?t reveal what they are,? so we probably won?t end up getting any specifics from them.
*
*Update #2: Maybe I spoke too soon. A reader of this blog got Nintendo Life to share that the Wii HD will be ?a combination of everything you would expect from Nintendo and yet surprising at the same time,? implying in a later tweet that the system will have innovative hardware, innovative software and raw power.*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 18, 2011)

wasn't the DS supposed to connect to the wii anyway? did that ever happen?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2011)

Nope, never happened.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

personally, i think its just a bad idea to implement them together. its just stupid, be innovative instead of doing that


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2011)

Kinda like the PSP and PS3 connectivity?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Wii successor rumors - Rockstar already in possession of dev kit, GTA 5 on the way*


Oddly enough, the source for this rumor is 01net, which has a history of being very spot-on with their rumors. They had the NGP specs detailed before they were announced, and they also broke the next round of Wii successor rumors. Of course, we don't know if those are true, but we should find out at E3!

- Rockstar has a dev kit
- working on GTA V (which is sure to hit PS3/360 as well)
- hoping to have it available at launch
- system still looking at a late 2012 launch (June)
- expect tech demos and some games shown at E3






what an interesting rumor.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow... I can't believe a Nintendo system will finally have multiplatform releases again. It'll be like 2001 all over again!


----------



## TheWon (Apr 18, 2011)

Well for you have actually watched the Dragonball BS video. The video was made to make a point. Any anonymous source can get online , and make up shit. It's up to the public to use common sense, and decide what's true.

A new Nintendo console in 2012 with a controller with a screen on it. How much sense does that really makes. When the sources have use words like going after the hardcore ,and no gimmick. Hmm seems to me that gimmick is making the 360 money right now. The 84 million gimmick gamers is way more then the 50 the others have. So sorry about the link, but ya if you going to believe in a Wii 2 in 2012 go ahead and also believe in the tooth fairy, UFO, Ghosts, and Dragonball BS! The chances are about the same for both of them.

Nintendo may mention a new system coming this year at E3, but there will be no prototype or demos of games! Thinking otherwise is believing in magic!


----------



## AmigoOne (Apr 18, 2011)

I feel robbed on the wii when they were promising all sorts of bullshit to us but failed to deliver.

With this sort of news, and if the rumor that it will be released late 2011, I feel like its another half assed thing that they are trying to run up the hype that will drive the sales. 

I have a strong feeling that they will fail. But if they succeed they will dominate.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 18, 2011)

So DQX will be one of the final games on the Wii? Also does this mean, there'll be ridiculous development time for Wii2 games as well? Cause making a good great looking game on a next gen console takes a lot of time. One great thing about the upgraded Wii is that we'll prolly get more multi releases now. At least that's what I hope. There are some pretty good games on the Wii that were exclusive. Of course we're not getting Zelda or Metroid. But I wouldn't mind RPG's like Xenoblade, Last Story etc on the PS3.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Well for you have actually watched the Dragonball BS video. The video was made to make a point. Any anonymous source can get online , and make up shit. It's up to the public to use common sense, and decide what's true.
> 
> A new Nintendo console in 2012 with a controller with a screen on it. How much sense does that really makes. When the sources have use words like going after the hardcore ,and no gimmick. Hmm seems to me that gimmick is making the 360 money right now. The 84 million gimmick gamers is way more then the 50 the others have. So sorry about the link, but ya if you going to believe in a Wii 2 in 2012 go ahead and also believe in the tooth fairy, UFO, Ghosts, and Dragonball BS! The chances are about the same for both of them.
> 
> Nintendo may mention a new system coming this year at E3, but there will be no prototype or demos of games! Thinking otherwise is believing in magic!



That's sort of a ridiculous thing to say. Sites like IGN and Gameinformer have been pondering info about another Nintendo console for a few days straight, based off of possible sufficient reports, and they're widely recognized for bringing accurate reputable news of gaming to the public.

 :
_Sources now confirm to IGN the new Nintendo controller allows players to stream entire games to the device from the console, saying it's like a miniature television. The screen size on the controller is also confirmed to be six inches in size. _


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2011)

GTA5 on the Wii2?  

I hope its a launch title.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2011)

If GTA V is anything like 4 I won't buy it, if it is then I will get it for my PS3.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 19, 2011)

VioNi said:


> Another nintendo system.
> 
> MOTHA-F...  My money! I can see it being sucked away already.
> 
> While this is bad news for my finances, this is good news for the possibility of a new Super Smash Bros.




If the next Smash game actually decides to ditch the casual bullshit that was brawl and go back to being competitive like melee.... Well fuck my wallet >.>

It's a good thing Sakurai is done with the series. He was excellent when he was rushing the first 2 games, but the man clearly does not understand what a fighting game is all about. He doesn't like competitive games which are what fighting games are EXACTLY about >.>


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> On one hand, if Nintendo created a console far more powerful than the PS3 or 360, there would be a massive amount of hype and a lot of developers would go crazy for it. On the other, Nintendo _could_ get away with a console only a little more powerful than the two -* they're going to release the successor to the "Café" around 2017, after all, and that'll only be a year (or even less) after Sony and Microsoft release the PS4 and Xbox 720.*
> 
> Personally, I don't really care either way. Nintendo will always have a sale from me, so just give me Pikmin 3 and Paper Mario already.



 Er.. No chance... More like 2014, possibly earlier. So you are looking at two far more powerful consoles releasing about 18 months after the Café. 

The Café will have it all to do from the start. They want to attract the big third-parties but they are already catering to about 100 million dedicated gamers. They'll have two years at the most to do it in.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> - Nintendo considering launching Skyward Sword around the same time Wii's successor hits


----------



## Bender (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet a present for my birthday on Nov 5. 

"More powerful than the PS3 and Xbox360"

pek pek


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

now this makes me happy, third parties, better dlc system, and star fox.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> - Nintendo considering launching Skyward Sword around the around the same time Wii's successor hits




Twilight princess all over again


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

> StarFox for the Wii successor is in early development stages



This pleases me greatly.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see what the third parties come up with. Nintendo must have a lot of faith in them if they are considering withholding first party titles at launch to promote them.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 19, 2011)

Dammit I want a handheld and then nintendo shows up with this shit!

I'm mad and so is my incredibly starved wallet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

they just released a handheld


----------



## Sotei (Apr 19, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Er.. No chance... More like 2014, possibly earlier. *So you are looking at two far more powerful consoles releasing about 18 months after the Café.*
> 
> The Café will have it all to do from the start. They want to attract the big third-parties but they are already catering to about 100 million dedicated gamers. They'll have two years at the most to do it in.




Dude you really are overestimating and underestimating what SONY and MS are going to do against Nintendo. First of all the "Cafe" while we don't really know how powerful it'll be we can be pretty sure that it's going to be pretty damn powerful, according to the rumors, it's going to be considerably more powerful then the PS3.

From what I've read on NeoGAF, according to sources the specs that have been leaked were specs that were given to developers about 2 1/2 years ago and those specs have been updated considerably. 

Now let's talk about MS and SONY, what ever they release after the PS3 and 360 it won't be as powerful as you're making it out to be. SONY for one has lost way too much money on the PS3 to go balls out on technology on it's successor. Both MS and SONY will check out what Nintendo does and try and follow that lead with what ever improvements they think they can make. The graphics compared to the current generation won't be as noticeable, sure the PS4 and 720 might be slightly more powerful but the difference in visuals will be negligible.

Plus, you can't make the systems way too powerful cause it'll end up costing more then launch price of the PS3 and developing games for such systems will be too expensive. Next generation won't be a huge leap forward, well, not as huge as going from PS2 - PS3/360.


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Apr 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR motherload - Wii successor third and first party support, E3 show details, 3DS games on the way*
> 
> 
> ~snip
> ...



I think it's safe to say that the Metroid Prime Trilogy's heading over to the 3Ds.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 19, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> This pleases me greatly.



I just want a release date for Star Fox 64 3D.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

i want a new, star fox 64 type game that also allows you to integrate missions on ground planets into it as well(ie star fox adventures, star fox assault). be long and awesome too. withh good multiplayer


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I just want a release date for Star Fox 64 3D.



Well...Japan should get it on July 17.  Shouldn't be too long after that.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 19, 2011)

So... If those rumours are true...

Goldeneye is getting a 3DS port, Nintendo are doing the same thing they did with the 3DS and won't release the main reasons everyone wants the Caf? until two months after launch and Retro Studios are making another Donkey Kong game for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm just imagining a Super Mario game with PS3 graphics or higher, I'm sold.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

A new Donkey Kong game?  Might get it when the Wii 2 is out assuming that the backwards compatibility rumors are true.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

donkey kong is the shit


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Dude you really are overestimating and underestimating what SONY and MS are going to do against Nintendo. First of all the "Cafe" while we don't really know how powerful it'll be we can be pretty sure that it's going to be pretty damn powerful, according to the rumors, it's going to be considerably more powerful then the PS3.
> 
> From what I've read on NeoGAF, according to sources the specs that have been leaked were specs that were given to developers about 2 1/2 years ago and those specs have been updated considerably.



I've heard several completely different stories about the specs of this thing ... but common sense comes first. I don't see how something considerably more powerful than the PS3 is going to fit into the chic little box of the sort that Nintendo will want. [It doesn't matter if you're rolling in profits, high-end technology gets hot..] 

Although whatever it turns out to be, I'd expect it to outperform the PS/Xbox out at the moment. 



Sotei said:


> Now let's talk about MS and SONY, what ever they release after the PS3 and 360 it won't be as powerful as you're making it out to be. SONY for one has lost way too much money on the PS3 to go balls out on technology on it's successor. Both MS and SONY will check out what Nintendo does and try and follow that lead with what ever improvements they think they can make. The graphics compared to the current generation won't be as noticeable, sure the PS4 and 720 might be slightly more powerful but the difference in visuals will be negligible.
> 
> Plus, you can't make the systems way too powerful cause it'll end up costing more then launch price of the PS3 and developing games for such systems will be too expensive. Next generation won't be a huge leap forward, well, not as huge as going from PS2 - PS3/360.



Sony don't particularly need to make big moves in response to the shift that Nintendo will create with their new offering. The Cell BE is an animal that still holds it own against top-end Intel CPUs today. They'll have to sort out a GPU (and in this regard it is guaranteed they won't make the mistake they did with the PS3) and RAM .. this stuff can be done well inside a year, *and* it will be cheap (considering the Cell is a sunk cost). They, along with Microsoft (who IIRC aren't shy about spending money on technology), can and definitely will make systems that will be much more powerful than the Café, and I suspect will be sold with their accessories (Kinect/Move) as standard. What will the Café be able to differentiate itself with? Time will tell. Another challenge for Nintendo will lie in creating an online platform to match Xbox Live and PSN.

Also although it's true that graphical improvements are subject to diminishing returns from iteration to iteration, I think the improvement from the Café to the new PS/Xbox will be significant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2011)

*More evidence of Retro Studios working on Wii successor game, taking on project 'everyone wants'*


- Retro Studios working on Wii successor
- taking on a project everyone wants us to do
- information comes from two sources within Retro
- company was amongst the very first to receive a development ki
- have been working ever since on a new project for the Wii successor


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

> can and definitely will make systems that will be much more powerful than the Café, and I suspect will be sold with their accessories (Kinect/Move) as standard. What will the Café be able to differentiate itself with?



Funny how people change, before it was Nintendo who were gimmicky and now they need something to differentiate themselves. We have next to no actual info on the system, lets see what Nintendo reveals on E3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

lol. yes, much more powerful then the cafe, you also have the knowledge on its specs, and you also have the game plan for sony and microsoft already apparently ready to make something 20x more powerful then ps3, right? 

oh wait, you dont.

please, continue to brush off nintendo as if they are just gonna release a retarded, low powered, gimmicky shitconsole


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

People use the Dreamcast analogy but what about the PS2 analogy? Came out earlier than it's competitors and was as a system much weaker but it did well didn't it?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

> Came out earlier than it's competitors and was as a system much weaker but it did well didn't it?



It certainly did do exceptionally well and I hope that the Wii 2 goes on to become the PS2 of this new generation.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

dreamcast was bad. like 3 years after the last system, which was premature for the time and still would be.

this nintendo console is much better timing and has much better development and its completely different time, 1 time where a company messed up is not a reason to point and say this will mess up the exact same way


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Funny how people change, before it was Nintendo who were gimmicky and now they need something to differentiate themselves. We have next to no actual info on the system, lets see what Nintendo reveals on E3.



Well I said "time will tell"* immediately* after where you cut my words off, and your doing that doesn't frame the question properly. 

And every player in the market needs to differentiate themselves, that's not in the least bit controversial.



Nova said:


> lol. yes, much more powerful then the cafe, you also have the knowledge on its specs, and you also have the game plan for sony and microsoft already apparently ready to make something 20x more powerful then ps3, right?
> 
> oh wait, you dont.
> 
> please, continue to brush off nintendo as if they are just gonna release a retarded, low powered, gimmicky shitconsole



Wind your neck in, you fucking bollocks merchant.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

think nintendo has holographic data storage they did patent it for consoles atm


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

> Well I said "time will tell" immediately after where you cut my words off, and your doing that doesn't frame the question properly.



Lol sorry I know you did but I just don't think ninty have to worry about being different.



> And every player in the market needs to differentiate themselves, that's not in the least bit controversial.



I thought it was obvious that they will? The info about the controller alludes to it. If anything Sony need to worry, Move doesn't really differentiate since I assume most controllers will use motion control as standard from now on.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

well ive heard from some scientific websites such as newscientist.com that video games and the developers are putting in lots of work in order to input emotional response into video games as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol reminds me of emotion engine.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

the thing is they are trying to make games cater to your emotions. right now they are testing how to make L4D2 get easier as you get more stressed, and harder as you beat it and become more confident


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> the thing is they are trying to make games cater to your emotions. right now they are testing how to make L4D2 get easier as you get more stressed, and harder as you beat it and become more confident



Vitality sensor


----------



## DedValve (Apr 19, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Vitality sensor



wtf ever happened to that?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 19, 2011)

The controller is interesting, but Sony will do a similar thing with NGP/PS3 'Remote Play'. I think Nintendo will have something else up their sleeve. As for what will make the "PS4" stand out vs. the Caf?, I'd assume Sony are banking on sheer power.

Re: future stuff... nothing comes close to mind-controlled gaming.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

sony will release thier next console in 2016 or 17. nothing to worry about for nintendo


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> the thing is they are trying to make games *cater to your emotions*. right now they are testing how to make L4D2 get easier as you get more stressed, and *harder as you beat it* and become *more confident*






Ok...I when I read this I thought of something completely different and I busted out laughing.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 19, 2011)

Just in case.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Just in case.



It was already posted but thanks anyways.

I'm really hoping that Rockstar shows us what they have been working on at E3 if the rumor is true.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 20, 2011)

There's a lot of rumors out there and one of them is the fact that "Project Cafe" might have technology for head tracking. Now, if you don't know why you would want head tracking or just have no idea what it would be useful for, well, I suggest you watch this helpful little video.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw[/YOUTUBE]


Nintendo has continually said that they think wearing glasses for 3D is something they don't like and that they wouldn't pursue 3D TVs... well, with this they can have 3D, without the consumer having to invest in a brand new, expensive TV.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 20, 2011)

wow and thats was 4 years ago, shit


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy tap-dancing fish sticks in a makeshift canoe! That right there is some awesome technology, and the concept is so old! If that rumor holds weight, it would be an impressive feat; I imagine it would be more difficult to implement that in a constantly moving scene than a still image. (Then again, I don't know diddly about the tech)


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 20, 2011)

Project Café 



Oh Nintendo...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Description of Duties

Manages the development of applications, products, services, and technologies on Nintendo platforms
Works with Project Development, Nintendo Co., Ltd., and external partners to develop and localize online products and services for Nintendo platforms. Investigates and recommends technology with a focus on network technologies and digital distribution
Acts as a liaison regarding technical matters related to online technology
Manages execution of a variety of network projects
Investigating, evaluating, and recommending online technologies for use with consumer products
Approximately 20% domestic and international travel

Summary of Requirements
Exceptional software/hardware engineering skills, with 8+ years of experience
In-depth knowledge of video game industry
Experience with or in-depth knowledge of eCommerce, internet, and telecommunications technologies
Strong understanding of and extensive experience with product development processes
Excellent project management skills
Strong communication skills
Experience with managing a team of developers
Solid understanding of online technologies, business principles, and practices
Ability to work in a fast-paced, highly confidential environment with fluctuating priorities and deadlines
Acute attention to detail

Education
Undergraduate degree in software engineering, computer science, or electrical engineering*

We don't 100% know what this job is in relation to. It's either going to be 3DS or the next Nintendo console. Either or, it looks like Nintendo is hoping to up their game in the digital realm.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh shit, so much info, so much info. We shall see what holds true in 2 months. GOGO fast forward time, plzkthx.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to know now wth is going on with this new console. lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*IGN Nintendo Voice Chat Podcast discusses Wii successor rumors, reiterates what we've already heard*


Here's what the IGN Nintendo Voice Chat Podcast crew had to say in this week's show...

- should be significantly more powerful than the Xbox 360 and PS3
- “surprisingly” powerful rumor was originally out there two months ago, but it was dismissed early on
- information is coming directly from people who are developing games for the system
- they say the system does exist, and the information is not rumor but unverified
- real controller is comparable to “an iPad stuck in the middle of a Dreamcast controller.”
- six-inch touchscreen in-between the dual analog sticks and triggers
- capacitative screen that is unlikely to support multi-touch
- system will supposedly be “announced in some manner before E3”
- upcoming shareholder meeting on April 26th is the most logical date
- not sure they believe the Rockstar/GTAV rumor
- may see release in first or second quarter of 2012, but late 2012 still seems more likely
- "…developers with kits are saying the controller looks like a standard controller but with an LCD and touch screen fused in the middle"
- "…this would be ideal for co-op types of games where the experienced player could be playing on the big screen, while your Dad or little brother who suck, can play co-op with some smaller type of role being played on a separate controller on the little screen."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Supposed leaked picture from the Controller thread





*RUMOR - Wii successor controller/system mock-up art pops up on 4chan, most likely fan-made*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 20, 2011)

All I know is I'm ignoring these rumors until some factual and confirmed information emerges.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 20, 2011)

So much leaked info..

Fuck it, I'm waiting for E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*RUMOR - Is Retro Studios working on a new Eternal Darkness for Project Cafe?*


Here's a wild rumor for you, but one that has just enough plausibility to it. How many years now have people been clamoring for a new Eternal Darkness? While the game wasn't a huge commercial success, it was no doubt influential in the game industry, as well as favorably received by the gaming press. If a sequel were to come along, why in the world would Retro be working on it instead of Silicon Knights?

Well, if you'll remember, Nintendo does own either part of or the entire brand of Eternal Darkness. We've even seen them re-up the trademark in the past. Much like Donkey Kong Country Returns, Nintendo could have Retro jump over to the game idea and take it full-steam ahead to a new entry. Again, just a rumor here, but quite a juicy one.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 20, 2011)

so much...info


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 20, 2011)

Agreed once more, I really smell baked bullshit with all of this shit, gways.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 21, 2011)

Uploaded with 

bumping with awesome





Uploaded with


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i dont like the controllers at all

its like the worst thing since wiimote


----------



## Wade (Apr 21, 2011)

Great. A screen in the controller. That way you will look at the screen controller more than the TV screen.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i hate the xbox layout, prefer ps3 layout


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

the controller basically is like a mini tv, except wireless. just can stream the game, but cant save or do anything signifgant in nature, like a movable tiny hd tv that doesnt require a plug to get a signal.


----------



## Wade (Apr 21, 2011)

Why would you have a screen in the controller exactly ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i dont know, all i know is.....


IM GOING TO FUCKIN BREAK THE SCREEN CUZ I THROW MY CONTROLLERS AROUND AND IM NOT STOPPIN


----------



## Wade (Apr 21, 2011)

I mean, the screen is supposed to be the TV. This has no point.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i completely agree, why do we need a screen on a controller O.o


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Nintendo's investor meeting may be live-streamed*

This is a bit odd, as I can't remember the last time Nintendo did a live stream for an investors meeting. It just doesn't make much sense, but we're hearing that a live stream for the April 26th event may happen. Here are the rumored stream times, and of course, expect it to be in Japanese.

*4PM Japan Standard Time
3AM Eastern Standard time
Midnight in Pacific Time
*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

Wade said:


> Why would you have a screen in the controller exactly ?



They were experimenting with that back on the Gamecube, if you recall, with Four Swords Adventures and the Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles games. It has plenty of applications and developers are extremely clever at using a second screen (just look at the DS for proof of that), so it'll be well-received and well-used.

Really, aside from the obvious increase in battery drain, I'm just surprised nobody thought of this sooner.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

^^^^ Because it is pointless and a waste of money. I feel pissed off when I have to spend £40 on a controller, lord knows how much that shit will cost. 

Never in my life have I wished to have a screen in my hand when playing a video game, not when I have a decent sized TV in front of me.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 21, 2011)

at all these people that don't know why they have a screen on the controller.

It all reminds me of when the DS was first announced, "Why do I need two screens... deeeeeerp".

There's a reason why some of you guys aren't in the videogame industry, cause you wouldn't know how to make great interesting games with new innovative ideas and technology.

Also let's not believe those screens, Nintendo has yet to release any images to the press and usually Nintendo has much better designs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 21, 2011)

interesting. according to a dutch gamesite, miyamoto said in a interview about the Wii HD that "if there is a smoke there is fire".


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> ^^^^ Because it is pointless and a waste of money. I feel pissed off when I have to spend ?40 on a controller, lord knows how much that shit will cost.
> 
> Never in my life have I wished to have a screen in my hand when playing a video game, not when I have a decent sized TV in front of me.



Pointless? How is it _pointless?_ Here's a few examples for you, ironically taken from games that have already used these sort of things on the DS and 3DS.

In large scale action games like Dynasty Warriors, the screen on the controller can show the map - allowing you to quickly poke an icon on the screen to switch to that specific character, or allowing you to draw a path for that character to follow without breaking the actual action you're in the middle of. Or with dungeon crawlers, the screen could show a blank canvas that you need to draw the actual map on and add little notes or whatever. Or with FPS games the HUD could be on the screen, freeing up space on the TV. Or in RPGs, the controller's screen could be used for anything from showing you detailed stats of the highlighted unit to being used entirely for the menu system. Then there's the like of multiplayer games, where the controller's screen would allow you to check your stats and items without taking up room on the main screen.

There are many, many possible uses. It's far from pointless, the Gamecube and the DS both prove that many times over.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Ugh, I have 7 siblings. Time to whip out 100$ for 3 more controllers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Miyamoto: Cafe rumors "where there's smoke there's fire"*


About the "project cafe" rumors, he said they are always working on new hardware. He also added "where there's smoke there's fire", but that "you shouldn't believe everything you read [on the internet]".






Wait Miyamoto is playing MK9? XD


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

> Pointless? How is it pointless? Here's a few examples for you, ironically taken from games that have already used these sort of things on the DS and 3DS.
> 
> In large scale action games like Dynasty Warriors, the screen on the controller can show the map - allowing you to quickly poke an icon on the screen to switch to that specific character, or allowing you to draw a path for that character to follow without breaking the actual action you're in the middle of. Or with dungeon crawlers, the screen could show a blank canvas that you need to draw the actual map on and add little notes or whatever. Or with FPS games the HUD could be on the screen, freeing up space on the TV. Or in RPGs, the controller's screen could be used for anything from showing you detailed stats of the highlighted unit to being used entirely for the menu system. Then there's the like of multiplayer games, where the controller's screen would allow you to check your stats and items without taking up room on the main screen.
> 
> There are many, many possible uses. It's far from pointless, the Gamecube and the DS both prove that many times over.


Looking into the corner of a screen requires eye movement, looking at a screen on the controller requires head movements. 2 screens works well with handhelds the entire thing is in viewing range. 

The stuff you listed about RPGs, FPS and what not is trivial. I guess it is a step up from pointless but nothing to get excited about, not worth me spending more than usual on a controller either.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2011)

I could see it working on RPGs like for looking at stats, or gear or items as a second screen so you wont have to pause or whatnot and you could switch out gear in real time or w/e


----------



## Wade (Apr 21, 2011)

They're obviously going to use the screen in a way that is currently beyond our knowledge. They know what they do, that's for sure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fresh Details About Wii 2’s Unusual Controller (And Why It Won’t Kill The Wii Remote)*


quote:
That new controller's screen will measure 6.2 inches and the controller will also include eight buttons. It won't necessarily be, however, the controller that every Wii 2 gamer uses. It isn't even being positioned as a replacement for the famous Wii Remote.

wut? lolol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumors - 6.2 inch screen on an 8-button controller, Wiimote/Nunchuk supported, camera and more*

- more sources confirm a touchscreen, two analog sticks and a camera for the controller
- screen will measure 6.2 inches
- controller will also include eight buttons
- controller is being positioned as a replacement for the Wiimote
- console will support Wiimote/Nunchuk
- new games may be built around Wiimote/Nunchuk, or the Project Cafe controller, or both
- two players may be able to use different control options, one on Wiimote/Nunchuk and one on Project Cafe controller
- controller will receive data wirelessly from the console
- uses for the screen/streaming could be putting the player's inventory or map on the controller screen, and allow gamers to combine it with the controller's camera to snap photos that could be imported into a game
- controller screen may be used for a separate experience altogether


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Looking into the corner of a screen requires eye movement, looking at a screen on the controller requires head movements. 2 screens works well with handhelds the entire thing is in viewing range.
> 
> The stuff you listed about RPGs, FPS and what not is trivial. I guess it is a step up from pointless but nothing to get excited about, not worth me spending more than usual on a controller either.



Meh, say what you want. Every time Nintendo brings out a console, people go on and on about how "trivial", "gimmicky" or "stupid" it is - and every time, Nintendo proves them wrong. This time is even worse, though, since everything you're saying is a negative for the concept was never a problem for anyone hooking up their GBA to their Gamecube.

When will people ever learn that Nintendo hasn't ever created something without a damn good reason or six for letting it out of R&D? They _know_ what they're doing.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 21, 2011)

The only problem I see with the controller is it's massive size. I mean 6 inches? They'll have to come up with some pretty clever designs for the controller other than jamming it in the middle of the controller (like the PSN/Xbox button in the middle of the controller) or else it'll be to long and wide.


Either way very interesting, it's always fun seeing what Nintendo comes up with next. I just hope the console is cheap for their sakes, of course looking at the 3DS, I doubt it


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

> I mean 6 inches?



I've been told that six inches is not big enough by several females. 

And yes, it is always fun to see what Nintendo will do next.


----------



## VioNi (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like it's gonna be pretty fun to use but at the same time, confusing.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2011)

I am ready for Nintendo to steal all my money, once again.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Looking into the corner of a screen requires eye movement, looking at a screen on the controller requires head movements. 2 screens works well with handhelds the entire thing is in viewing range.
> 
> The stuff you listed about RPGs, FPS and what not is trivial. I guess it is a step up from pointless but nothing to get excited about, not worth me spending more than usual on a controller either.




No imagination on this guy, none whatsoever.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2011)

New info on IGN!



A $350-400 price tag
An SNES-like design
Nintendo wants to call it the "Stream"

"Additionally, IGN has learned that the system will be based on a revamped version of AMD's R700 GPU architecture, not AMD's Fusion technology as previously believed, which will, as previously reported, out perform the PlayStation 3's NVIDIA 7800GTX-based processor. Like the Xbox 360, the system's CPU will be a custom-built triple-core IBM PowerPC chipset, but the clocking speeds will be faster. The system will support 1080p output with the potential for stereoscopic 3D as well, though it has not been determined whether that will be a staple feature. "


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Falcon said:


> New info on IGN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Ign is like. We are damn sure about our sources. lol


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope so! Now I really wanna see what this thing looks like if its supposedly gonna be like the SNES.

They should just call it the Ultra Nintendo Entertainment System or HDNES, lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

-stream sounds kinda dumb and kind of inflexible as a name. i cant imagine someone i know or someone really going, "nah man, just bought a Stream, gonna go play it"

-350$ is fine when you consider all the hub bub it will get from everybody and how its next gen. they're considering lower profit margins which im guessing would be 300$, i think 400$ is fine, im not gonna buy it, but everyone else will just like they bought a 360 at that price tag, and when 720 and ps4 come out, they can drop their price a lot to compete even better


----------



## Sotei (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, Nintendo Stream... I like it! I still don't buy it coming out later this year though, that's just too soon in my opinion. 349.99 for a console that kicks the PS3s ass is a damn bargain and with a next gen controller to boot! What! Fucking Nintendo got me all hyped now!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

why cant they call it the Super Nintendo 65


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 21, 2011)

Nintendo HD


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

Sotei said:


> No imagination on this guy, none whatsoever.



Get Nintendo's dick out your mouth.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i always wanted them to do this.

i wanted them to package everything together. so instead of buying the system and 1 controller for 350$, you spend 500$ for the system, 4 controllers, and a packaged game


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

lolololol.

first was the Wii, a penis pun, and now its the Stream, a piss pun


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

but thats probably their secret to selling so much


----------



## Corruption (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll most likely get this, but won't get it at launch like I did with the Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Get Nintendo's dick out your mouth.


Umad? lol anyway I wonder who is leaking the info? which company? I bet is on Ubisoft.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 21, 2011)

Nova said:


> lolololol.
> 
> first was the Wii, a penis pun, and now its the Stream, a piss pun



first u pull out the wii, then the stream comes out 

actually they are both pissing euphemisms


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not gonna get it unless there's a game I really wanna play on release day.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

A GPU based off of the R700?  I can live with that since it will be two generations ahead of the Xbox 360's gpu.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2011)

I want E3 to come, with some confirmation and names of developers who are going to support it. 

And Nintendo Stream to me sounds like they have plans for streaming games or something.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2011)

Has this "source" been named? It's Reggie isn't it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

friend codes is such a shit idea


----------



## Sotei (Apr 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Get Nintendo's dick out your mouth.






I call it like I see it man. If you can't imagine how anyone could use a screen on a controller in a videogame then you lack imagination. So yeah, like I said, you have no imagination.

I already have tons of ideas of how this new controller could be used for pretty much any genre. I ain't even talking about some simple shit like inventory and what not, real gameplay ideas! This is going to be awesome and if you can't see it I feel bad for you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

but really if its for basic usage then it shouldnt be 6 inches, so i guess they have better ideas


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I call it like I see it man. If you can't imagine how anyone could use a screen on a controller in a videogame then you lack imagination. So yeah, like I said, you have no imagination.
> 
> I already have tons of ideas of how this new controller could be used for pretty much any genre. I ain't even talking about some simple shit like inventory and what not, real gameplay ideas! This is going to be awesome and if you can't see it I feel bad for you.



The inventory thing would be awesome actually, I hate waiting on load pauses to bring up stupid micromanaging menu's.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

People need to stop with the Brand loyalty shit, we're not fucking 12. In the last 5 years gaming has pushed boundaries with motion controls, depth in 3DS, and Kinect. The controller will most likely be a continuation of this, we should welcome it. Competition is driving innovation forward and well I'm all up for it. The price of the controller could be scary, though I'll only need two so it shouldn't be too bad.

Okay im oblivious with Graphics cards since I stopped playing PC games around 2004 so is the AMD R700 good?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

> Okay im oblivious with Graphics cards since I stopped playing PC games around 2004 so is the AMD R700 good?



It is a wonderful graphics card family.  Far superior to what the PS3 and Xbox 360 have.  It isn't top of the line though even these days.  Two generations of cards have come out since then.  The R700 is the HD4000 series.  We are currently at Northern Islands which is the HD6000 series.  The good thing with the R700 is that Nintendo will be able to get it cheaply which will keep costs down.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i have no idea either


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

why dont they just use HD6000 ?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Probably to keep costs down.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not too worried about graphics, look at the Wii specs and what they did with SMG. As long as they're improving on the highest end of HD4000 series I'll be happy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah but how much more money does it cost for one compared to the other.

and why not hd5000


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 21, 2011)

Didn't Dreamcast had a screen in its controller?

And I believe it went to good use. 

EDIT: Lol, late post.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

by the time xbox720 and ps4 come out, they will be using HD 7000 series


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2011)

Nintendo usually has some out of this world idea's but they pay off, so don't be so quick to say they are going to fail.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

> and why not hd5000



Probably for the same reason, to keep costs down.  Remember that Ati will be making modifications to the R700 which will cost Nintendo money.  Its possible that with the HD5000 series the costs, for the whole system, would have gotten higher than what Nintendo hoped to keep it under.



> by the time xbox720 and ps4 come out, they will be using HD 7000 series



Certainly a possibility.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

is there a big difference between each generation?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

> By the time xbox720 and ps4 come out, they will be using HD 7000 series



Yes or higher but if it's just graphics then Nintendo would be no 3 again just like GC, so they'll be doing something alot different.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Nova said:


> is there a big difference between each generation?



There is.  Take a look at these two charts to see the fps for Crysis Warhead.


*Spoiler*: __ 










CF means two or more graphics cards, Ati/AMD, working together in a single computer.  SLI is Nvidia counterpart to CF.  X2 means two gpu cores on the same card.

As you can see on the second chart the 4890 manages a mere 18 fps while later AMD cards manage higher numbers.  Do notes that the second chart is old and new drivers have been released since then which should increase performance a bit.  But generally the performance difference is huge.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

How good is an ATI radeon HD 4200?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

It depends on what game you are trying to run.  If you want it to run Crysis on maximum graphics...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

hmm, so it seems my computer graphics card is not completely utter shit.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

It is good for old games such as Starcraft and Battlfield 2.  Forget about newer games with demanding graphics.  It is meant to be a low-end graphics card that can run games on low settings adequately.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

I see, how much are new graphics cards? like one that could play D3?

-21 questions -


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i think i seen the console, the modern day snes looks fuckin badass and raw


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2011)

Nova said:


> I see, how much are new graphics cards? like one that could play D3?
> 
> -21 questions -



It's a Blizzard game, thus, won't be over-demanding.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know. I had a shitty Geforce 7600GT and I could run Mass Effect on high settings without much lag. I'm not so worried about games too much, I do wish it was a higher series but It would jack up the prices too much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Miyamoto says HD is a logical step with Nintendo's next console, system will provide something totally different*


Coming from a Google translated interview with Shigeru Miyamoto...

..*.to us it is of course a logical step to doing something with HD. The number of households with a 3D television is now big enough to make an HD game console. And of course we are always busy anyway with the development of new consoles. We focus not only on HD and the next game will features something totally different than usual.
*

Now remember, this is a Google translation, so don't take it word-for-word, but I think we get the gist.


----------



## Wade (Apr 22, 2011)

...私たちには、HDで何かをして論理的なステップコースです。立体テレビと世帯数は、現在十分なHDゲームコンソールをするために大きいです。そしてもちろん、我々は新しいコンソールの開発と、とにかく常に忙しくしています。我々だけでなく、される機能は何か全くいつもと違うHDと次のゲームに焦点を当てる。


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know. I had a shitty Geforce 7600GT and I could run Mass Effect on high settings without much lag. I'm not so worried about games too much, I do wish it was a higher series but *It would jack up the prices too much.*



Exactly.

I think Microsoft and Sony will wait until current PC hardware is cheap to manufacture before they attempt a new console. But then that would lead to consoles even being further behind from PC. Thats a risk I willing for them to take though.

I just now bought a Wii with my income tax money.  I wont be getting Wii 2 anytime soon after its release anywho. I'll probably wait a few years like I did with the Wii.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

A lesson I learnt from the Wii is to not buy till atleast a year later if not more.

Interesting rumour coming out is that the Wii 2 will be a Hub sort of console. Multiple users being able to do different things simultaneously with the controllers.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2011)

ooh that could have some nic possibiltiies all though nowadays with how everyone uses online and not as many convene in one location that may not be the best this gen


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 22, 2011)

Project Cafe rumors - More screen details, and the closest-to-real mock-up yet?

Here's some more Project Cafe rumors for you guys, once again coming from 01net...

- screen falls into the 800 x 500 range
- for comparison, this is a common screen size for GPS devices
- the mock-up below (fan-made) is the closest to the actual controller design


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Project Cafe rumors - More screen details, and the closest-to-real mock-up yet?
> 
> Here's some more Project Cafe rumors for you guys, once again coming from 01net...
> 
> ...



I don't like where those sticks are placed at.

shitty mockup.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2011)

luckily that is fan made


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol.. Shitty design is shitty.

xD


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Project Cafe rumors - More screen details, and the closest-to-real mock-up yet?
> 
> Here's some more Project Cafe rumors for you guys, once again coming from 01net...
> 
> ...



I don't think it's too bad of a design, just switch the placement between the buttons and joystick on the right side of the controller.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2011)

no, like i said, fuck xbox layout, it is shit compared to ps3, microsoft wanted to do playstations layout but was afraid of being sued so they made a shittier layout


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2011)

Nah, Xbox controller layout is awesome. The Playstation one is uncomfortable for my hand size.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 23, 2011)

Nova said:


> no, like i said, fuck xbox layout, it is shit compared to ps3, *microsoft wanted to do playstations layout but was afraid of being sued so they made a shittier layout*



They are both great controllers really..and no..I'm pretty sure that wasn't their reason..


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 23, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Nah, Xbox controller layout is awesome. The Playstation one is uncomfortable for my hand size.



This.

the Xbox 360 Gamepad is one of the best designs ever made, with the exception of the D-pad which they addressed the problem last year.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2011)

im talking about layout not the individual quality of the sticks and buttons


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 23, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> This.
> 
> the Xbox 360 Gamepad is one of the best designs ever made, with the exception of the D-pad which they addressed the problem last year.



Yeah, but still shitty for fighting games. 

The PS3 controller sucks for shooters though. Counting out the obvious(PC), the Xbox controller is pretty good for shooters.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 23, 2011)

Nova said:


> im talking about layout not the individual quality of the sticks and buttons


As are we..

I've always like the dualshock more but I find the xbox360 controller usable with any kind of game. It's certainly a step up from the original xbox controller. 

I still don't know about a touchscreen controller though..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Event Time Announcer: Times around the world
Nintendo Investors Meeting


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2011)

It'll be at 3 AM where I live.  I could watch the live stream assuming that I can find one.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> This.
> 
> the Xbox 360 Gamepad is one of the best designs ever made, with the exception of the D-pad which they addressed the problem last year.



They didn't change anything with the D-pad. It still sucks just as bad. Other than that the 360 controller is great huge step up from the horrid original controller.

Let's just hope the cafe controller is comfortable, with some actual triggers.


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Apr 23, 2011)

Falcon said:


> I still don't know about a touchscreen controller though..



I'm actually pretty excited about that particular aspect. I'm not very enthused about the prospect of streaming content from the console to the controller, but a modular input device that can be programmed by developers for extra keys is definitely the way to go. I can see devs using the space for hotkeys and if they're adventurous, game menus. 

Even if devs don't go that route, at the very least the touchscreen should be used as a QWERTY keypad like so for web-browsing and online chat:


----------



## Wade (Apr 23, 2011)

^ This must horrible to use.


----------



## Wade (Apr 23, 2011)

Touchscreen keypad looks legit. None of us thought of it until now.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2011)

DedValve said:


> They didn't change anything with the D-pad. It still sucks just as bad. Other than that the 360 controller is great huge step up from the horrid original controller.
> 
> Let's just hope the cafe controller is comfortable, with some actual triggers.



The D-Pad is mostly negligible anymore. A touchscreen on a controller could render it obsolete for all we know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Is Nintendo teasing us with the Project Cafe rumors?*


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Nintendo sure is teasing us.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2011)

Nintendo has been taking notes from Ono.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 25, 2011)

From the official page.  Basically it says it'll be shown and playable at E3 this year and slated for a 2012 launch.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 25, 2011)

Its over, Sony/Microsoft are finished.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 25, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Its over, Sony/Microsoft are finished.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

GG                                                 .


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Its over, Sony/Microsoft are finished.



Um...lol, no.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Xbox live shut down in the next few days, all production of ps3 and 360 was stopped, all support to online was stopped, and sony and microsoft conceded to nintendo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Xbox live shut down in the next few days, all production of ps3 and 360 was stopped, all support to online was stopped, and sony and microsoft conceded to nintendo.



Hell, Sony's already called it quits on PSN. I mean, nobody can get online anymore!


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 25, 2011)

Uploaded with 


It's over, It's all over.

I wonder what disc format it uses. though i think what i posted is the version is the SDK.

Software Development Kit, FYI.

Unless they're fakes,and i got trolled.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2011)

this intrigues me.. always wanted 2 main consoles.. and the xbox and wii never attracted me that much..

now, it all depends on the games, if they're gonna continue with their milked out outdated franchises that brought nothing new in ages, than i won't even bother..

guess, we'll have to wait..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

GG, its all over, ill say it again


----------



## Godot (Apr 25, 2011)

That console... is it going to be made out of Nintendium again??? 

The Wii was made out of some crappy plastic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nintendo officially announces new console for 2012




Also in Japan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Uploaded with
> 
> 
> It's over, It's all over.
> ...



these designs suck.. i like the touchscreen controller idea.. but i'd hate it, if it looks anything like this..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

that controller is almost a foot wide, and the system is as big as an xbox 360, just in case u didnt know cuz they look a lot smaller in the pictures


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 25, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing looks like a wireless router. 

That controller looks like the bottom half of a DSi and 3DS mashed together. Slide pads instead of a real analog stick? Fuck that; It works well for a handheld but not for a controller. The concept controller at IGN's a shit load better than that.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Playable demos at E3?  

As expected the Nintendo conference will be a blast.


----------



## Kensei (Apr 25, 2011)

Those sdk pics are fake unless nintendo figured out wireless electricity (the led for the console itself is on with no power cord plugged in) also no controller pics have leaked. We only have mockups of varying degrees of closeness to the actual controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Iwata Discusses Wii 2 at Earnings Briefing

3D not a focus for the system, says CEO. System being released because developers having hard time delivering surprises on Wii.*

In a past newspaper interview, Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata said that Nintendo would only consider a successor to the Wii once developers could no longer offer surprises with the Wii.

It looks like that has happened! Following today's announcement of Wii's successor, Nintendo held a press conference in Osaka. Kyodo News reports that as reason for the followup system's release, Iwata said "It became difficult for developers to surprise customers with the current Wii."

Covering the same press conference, Bloomberg reports that Iwata insisted "We will offer something new for home game systems."

Whatever surprises Nintendo has in store for the system, 3D may not be one of them. Iwata also said that considering that 3D televisions have yet to spread widely, making 3D into a central point of the system would be difficult.

In its announcement earlier today, Nintendo stated that it had not included sales of the Wii successor in its earnings forecasts for the current fiscal year, which ends on March 31, 2012. You might have guessed that this means a release for the system after that date. This is the case, Iwata confirmed during the press conference. The Wii 2 will not arrive until after April 2012.

Outside of Wii 2, Iwata addressed additional sales opportunities for the 3DS, saying that Nintendo would be releasing the system in China and developing countries as soon as preparations are made, possibly this year. Nintendo set a sales target of 16 million units for the 3DS this year. During the previous fiscal year, the system sold 3.61 million units, just shy of its original target of 4 million.

Nintendo usually holds a Tokyo earnings briefing and press conference the day after its Osaka press conference. It's possible that we'll get a few additional bits and pieces about Wii's successor tomorrow.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2011)

Controller looks terrible/uncomfortable.

Putting aside my opinion on the console does this mean the new Zelda will get the old Zelda treatment and act as a launch title for the Wii 2? Meaning the Wii does not have an exclusive Zelda title ridding my reason to get one in the first place.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's amazing how nintendo kept this shit under wraps for so long. But if that console will be more powerful than the ps3 and it's THAT small? Then shit I'm excited.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

canute its as big as an xbox 360 it looks small because theres nothing to measure its size against in the picture. see if you look closely its disc drive looks like a gamecube disc size, but its a normal disc drive size


----------



## Corruption (Apr 25, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Putting aside my opinion on the console does this mean the new Zelda will get the old Zelda treatment and act as a launch title for the Wii 2? Meaning the Wii does not have an exclusive Zelda title ridding my reason to get one in the first place.



I really hope not, even though Zelda in HD would be nice.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

Reason to get Wii should be Mario and I'd rather them move Zelda, what's the point of it on the Wii with Wii2 coming out so soon?

I hope the console doesn't look like that, looks like some Military equipment. As for the controller, Nintendo has from day one tried to make controllers as comfortable as possible so not really worried.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't really care much for what the console looks like. I won't be looking on the console when I'm playing games.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)

Something is off, If the console is black, the controllers should be too.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

Could just be the dev kit.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Something is off, If the console is black, the controllers should be too.



Probably a fake.  But if they are real then it can be explained away by two different color schemes.  If you look at the desk that the controller and console are sitting on you will notice that they are different.  It is likely that there were two different sources for the images and that each received a differently colored system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Gotta be fake. That thing is ugly. And the controller looks like a piles of rotten asses taped together with pig entrails.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Could just be the dev kit.





eternal fail said:


> Probably a fake.  But if they are real then it can be explained away by two different color schemes.  If you look at the desk that the controller and console are sitting on you will notice that they are different.  It is likely that there were two different sources for the images and that each received a differently colored system.



This could be.

I don't like the look of the controller, too big. I also don't see a hint of a disc tray on their, I'd like for it to not use discs at all.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

The main problem I have with the controller is where the joystick is placed.  For the PS3 and Xbox 360 the right controller is always to the bottom and to the side.  It makes it easy to move the thumb from the joystick to the buttons.  This controller, if it isn't a fake, has the joystick played directly under the buttons.  It might make it awkward to switch back and forth between the two.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)

It'll probably feel like a handheld, and I hate handhelds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I hate handheld controls, usually. Too small, too hard on my poor thumbs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

You're a baby


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> You're a baby





I dislike handheld controls as well.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate handheld controls, usually. Too small, too hard on my poor thumbs.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DtbPOXFk00#t=00m02s[/YOUTUBE]

**


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Apr 25, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're fakes/mockups and have been busted as such by NeoGaf for several days now.

The slidepads on the controllers have the exact same lighting. As someone said earlier, the box isn't plugged in yet it's "powered on". Moreover, it looks like the prop used in the fake teasers posted earlier this week. 

I remember seeing this mockup's rear and it did not have a fan or heatsink fins in the exhaust port. .

*Spoiler*: _Fake Teasers_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> You're a baby


 On the contrary. It would take a fucking baby or a man with women's hands to play with those little fucking things without getting carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

You tell em CMX.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjF93E4LjlA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn right. 


Wait, I'm not 40.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

The one major thing Nintendo needs to do is fix those damn Friend Codes and maybe up their online gaming component to try and rival xbox live.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The one major thing Nintendo needs to do is fix those damn Friend Codes and maybe up their online gaming component to try and rival xbox live.



I dont know why they cant learn from their own console. Monster hunter 3 online is just perfect.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2011)

*More leaks about Project Cafe:
*
- Nintendo are planning a full reveal of the console, controller and 1st/2nd party games at E3.

- The console is confirmed to be backwards compatible with all Wii/Gamecube titles, and all your VC games will be transferred over once you link your credit card to the system.

- Many 3rd party developers have development kits who are supposedly hard at work to have something to show (and play) at E3.

- 3rd Parties were involved with the development of the console, with requests for what specifications they'd like to see. As of now (which could change) the system runs of a custom built IBM triple-core CPU and has 2gb RAM. The graphics chip is a custom built Radeon R700 chip.

- There is an internal SSD. Size is unknown at this point.

- It will run natively at 1080p.

- The new controller slightly resembles a Gamecube controller with a large LCD screen in the middle of it. The controller is light for its size and looks like a tablet with Gamecube-like prongs to the side. It has dual analogue sticks, face buttons, d-pad and shoulder buttons. No triggers were on the device.

- The screen on the controller is indeed a 6" LCD high resolution (reported 640 x 960 pixels) display. However, Nintendo said in order to keep battery life manageable, the controller doesn't have any hardware to produce graphics itself. The image is simply a video stream directly from the console.

- The controller uses rechargeable lithium ion batteries. Size of the battery is unknown.

- The Wiimote can be used and a new model of Wiimote will be released with the console. This new controller will have overhauled internals allowing for much more precise movement tracking than even the Wiimote Plus had.

- The Project Cafe system development kit is not representative of the final console design. The console is smaller and resembles the Japanese/European SNES models.

- Nintendo have told developers that their online system will be 'the best online experience' that's available on consoles. The whole idea of the machine is to be connected to the internet 24/7. It's being targeted as an online/social console. Friend codes are gone, but no word on whether the online service will be subscription based.

- The Pokemon RPG is the title Nintendo will be showing off their online experience with. 

- As reported by other sources, Nintendo is targeting this console to the hardcore gamers once again.

- Nintendo is planning on some sophisticated inter-game communication between the 3DS and the console. Nintendo didn't explain what they're planning on.

To be shown at E3:

Nintendo:
- Pikmin 3 (playable, launch title)
- Pokemon RPG (video, launch or near launch title)
- Super Mario Bros title (playable)
- Star Fox (playable)
- Smash Bros 4 (playable)
- Mario Kart (video)
- Zelda (tech demo)
- Metroid (tech demo)
- New IP (video)

Rockstar Games:
- Red Dead Redemption 2 (video)
- Grand Theft Auto "New Title" (video)

Ubisoft:
- Rayman Legends (playable)
- Red Steel 3 (playable)
- New IP (video)

SquareEnix:
- Final Fantasy XV

Capcom:
- Resident Evil (video)
- Megaman (video)
- Monster Hunter (video)

EA:
- NBA '13 (video)
- NFL '13 (video)
- NHL '13 (video)

Activision:
- Modern Warfare 3 (video)

Konami:
- Metal Gear title (video)
- Winning Eleven (video)

Namco:
- Tekken Tag Tournament 2 (playable)
- Soul Calibur 5 (video)
- Pacman Rebirth (video)


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 25, 2011)

The last page...that better not be the Wii 2, it looks like shit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 25, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> The last page...that better not be the Wii 2, it looks like shit.



Been fake for the longest.  And Pokemon RPG on Project Cafe would kill, god forbid it be an MMO.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Project Cafe/3DS rumors - Rareware talk, Retro Studios work, Metroid brand and much more*


- Retro Studios is not working on Eternal darkness 2 or Zelda
- Rareware and Nintendo have have had discussions of working on the 3DS
- the idea of working on a revamp of StarFox Adventures was discussed, but seems to have been shelved
- Banjo-Kazooie on 3DS is not out of the question
- much like Viva Pinata on DS, Microsoft thinks that brand extensions on DS could help them sell games on 360
- multiple third parties are working on ports of 360/PS3 games for Project Cafe, with one third party in particular porting a bunch of content
- Nintendo may consider letting the Metroid series cool for awhile after support for the franchise seems to be waning
- Nintendo thinks the Earthbound series makes more sense on portables, but that doesn't confirm anything in the works
- system is once again, more powerful than 360/PS3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

lulz, that list is fake


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Apr 25, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *More leaks about Project Cafe:
> *
> 
> - The new controller slightly resembles a Gamecube controller with a large LCD screen in the middle of it. The controller is light for its size and looks like a tablet with Gamecube-like prongs to the side. It has dual analogue sticks, face buttons, d-pad and shoulder buttons. No triggers were on the device.
> ...



Earlier today I thought that a flight yoke with a screen in it was one of the ways to hold a 6 inch screen and made a quick mockup with it. Here it is after a quick vertical flip. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









With some button placement and severe modification, it could work. It _sort of_ looks like a GC controller, I guess.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> lulz, that list is fake



It's the ultimate wish list.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

ssb4 would be a dream come true for me, so its obviously fake


----------



## Gallant (Apr 25, 2011)

I could only hope that list is true. Its like every Nintendo fans wet dream.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Been fake for the longest.  And Pokemon RPG on Project Cafe would kill, god forbid it be an MMO.



Holy fucking shit, I have been dreaming about that for the past 8 years. Don't tease me or get me worked up, please.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Sony: “We’re not afraid of a little coffee stain.”*


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy fucking shit, I have been dreaming about that for the past 8 years. Don't tease me or get me worked up, please.



It could happen.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

If that happened, good bye other games, good bye life.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

lulz sony is so fucking stupid 

they gonna show off overpirced NGP, and expect there show to be the best even thought it never is good


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> To be shown at E3:
> 
> SquareEnix:
> - *Final Fantasy XV*



Fucking disappoint to an extreme degree......seriously, on Wii 2? At least be multi-fucking-platform for PS3 (and 360 too).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Main FF games going back to Nintendo? Lol?


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm getting Wii 2 (a few years later...unless I get hella money at the time of release) though, so I'm not worried about not being able to play it. But still...I hope FFXV isn't being designed with Wii 2 as main focus and is just being ported.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

why? you'd rather have it designed for an inferior system and ported to the wii 2 and look like shit?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

I see what you did thur!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> why? you'd rather have it designed for an inferior system



But it's already designed for the Wii II.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

which will have better online, better graphics and better fps then ps3 or xbox. 

dont worry, once it comes out and all your friends dick ride it, you'll do the same


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> dont worry, once it comes out and all your friends dick ride it, you'll do the same



Funny, a lot of my friends bought the Wii, yet I never gave it a second glance. 

The Wii II will probably suffer the same fate.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Funny, a lot of my friends bought the Wii, yet I never gave it a second glance.
> 
> The Wii II will probably suffer the same fate.



doubters gonna doubt


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> *which will have better online*, better graphics and better fps then ps3 or xbox.
> 
> dont worry, once it comes out and all your friends dick ride it, you'll do the same



Remains to be seen. I hope for Nintendo's sake they do though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

I swear to God, if I see friend codes appear on the new system, Imma....


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If that happened, good bye other games, good bye life.



For what.
MMORPG's are currently the most static boring uncreative genre on the god damn planet. A pokemon MMORPG would only be worth a sane persons time if they avoided trying to be just anothre clone on the market. It would still print money since it's Pokemon but it would be terrible if it was just another MMORPG with 151 or more different pets .

Nintendo needs to make a pokemon ARPG first.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

MMO's are fucked. I wasted too much of my life on WoW, i wont play another again.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> which will have better online, better graphics and better fps then ps3 or xbox.
> 
> dont worry, once it comes out and all your friends dick ride it, you'll do the same



The thing is, in 2+ years after the Wii 2's release, we'll be hearing word of the next generation Playstation and Xbox, and by then it'll be obsolete compared to them.

The Wii's graphics and capabilities were never at the level of PS3 or 360, so if they're trying to top that, then good for them but they'll be in a hole again by the time the newer crop of consoles release.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> For what.
> MMORPG's are currently the most static boring uncreative genre on the god damn planet. A pokemon MMORPG would only be worth a sane persons time if they avoided trying to be just anothre clone on the market. It would still print money since it's Pokemon but it would be terrible if it was just another MMORPG with 151 or more different pets .
> 
> Nintendo needs to make a pokemon ARPG first.



I actually did a paper on that, on what I thought a Pokemon MMO would be like. And the battle system, that I would want, would be a dynamic battle. Say you physically control each pokemon that you throw out. But either way, I get what you are saying, but too bad that will never happen.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fucking disappoint to an extreme degree......seriously, on Wii 2? At least be multi-fucking-platform for PS3 (and 360 too).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

Proxy said:


> The thing is, in 2+ years after the Wii 2's release, we'll be hearing word of the next generation Playstation and Xbox, and by then it'll be obsolete compared to them.
> 
> The Wii's graphics and capabilities were never at the level of PS3 or 360, so if they're trying to top that, then good for them but they'll be in a hole again by the time the newer crop of consoles release.



Did you see what the Xbox 360 did? It got massive 3rd party support with just 1 year of being alone as the next gen, can you imagine what 2 years will do when nintendo is making this console FOR third party releases?

People are already going to be used to the Wii 2 design, they arent going to want to change and increase their work load on a 720 or ps4 if they're selling so well on the Wii 2, they're gonna come up with bad ports, more support for Wii 2, and by the 4th or 5th year in, is when 720 and ps4 will finally get some momentum. It happened this gen, its gonna happen again.

And let me tell you, HD is HD, 1080p is 1080p, Wii 2, no matter how powerful the ps4 and 720 are, they still arent going to make the masses or anyone really buy one just because it has better shadows and better lighting, most people dont even care about hardcore graphics, people are satisfied with current gen graphics, they're gonna be satisfied with wii 2 graphics and buy that console and those games because they're cheaper, its got more support, more friends use it, and it has good online.

If ps4 and 720 only bring better graphics to the table, then sorry, but they arent gonna sell shit, because better graphics means its gonna cost 100-200 more dollars then the wii 2 after its been out 2 years, less support, harder to make games on, more  development costs, millions will already have wii 2 in their homes, and you think the Wii 2 will just drop off the fucking earth despite everything saying it wont?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Graphics arent going to be the only highlights for the new systems. There will be gimmicks and new techs that come with the new gen systems.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

And wtf is up with people thinking that FF15 should remain on last gen then move onto next gen?

You're aware that GTA5 is gonna be epic on Wii2, and suck ass on current gen as well?

Do people not get the picture here? 

anyways, i think people are too attached to their fanboy console or company and dont want to buy a wii 2 as they dislike nintendo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Graphics arent going to be the only highlights for the new systems. There will be gimmicks and new techs that come with the new gen systems.



Lol ps4 will have Move tech and 3d. I cant imagine sony actually doing anything more then that for gimmick or unique tech, can you?

xbox might improve on kinect tech, im not sure what its gonna do to its hardcore base if the whole thing is centered around kinect. Theres a lot of money in kinect and microsoft might want to become the next gen "Wii", its def possible.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol when Twilight Princess came out for both systems, I still bought the GC version even though I had a Wii.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> If ps4 and 720 only bring better graphics to the table, then sorry, but they arent gonna sell shit, because better graphics means its gonna cost 100-200 more dollars then the wii 2 after its been out 2 years, less support, harder to make games on, more  development costs, millions will already have wii 2 in their homes, and you think the Wii 2 will just drop off the fucking earth despite everything saying it wont?



I am not hating on the Wii2 or anything because I am most likely gonna dish out the green for it, but one of the main reasons why I have a 360 is because of the online community and what xbox live has to offer me. I love xbox live to be honest, and if microsoft outdoes themselves again, I will most likely pick it up because of it. Not saying that wii2 won't have a great online system...but still.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeh but this is GTA. the graphics will suck ass still since its such a huge sandbox, and there can be a lot more imporvements made to it on wii 2.

I mean really, would you rather have gta SA graphics on ps2 or GTA4 graphics  on xbox360


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I am not hating on the Wii2 or anything because I am most likely gonna dish out the green for it, but one of the main reasons why I have a 360 is because of the online community and what xbox live has to offer me. I love xbox live to be honest, and if microsoft outdoes themselves again, I will most likely pick it up because of it. Not saying that wii2 won't have a great online system...but still.



It seems(or lets hope) that Wii 2 will have a huge focus on online play. it will obviously outdo xbox live as its 6 years later and its a focus. doesnt mean it will outdo 720 or ps4, but i doubt it will be that much of a difference, i mean good online is good online, if i get 1/20 games on COD to be laggy and the other 19 not laggy, but 720 has 1/40, i mean, im not one to go and dish out 500 bucks and pay for it just for that


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Man, there are many different factors that I consider, to a question like the one you just asked. And here we go about the 'graphics' thing. Graphics aren't all that much to me. Sure, it makes it look shiny, but everyone I talk to are like OMG NEXT GEN, BETTER GFX.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

And again, that question you just asked can be forwarded to my other post regarding Twilight Princess and can help answer the question to it. I got it on the GC because I wanted it on there. I still had feelings for the GC, and I didnt really want to do the motion control thing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2011)

So i dun herd from some reliable sources that Cafe will be using an AMD R700 GPU...

That's a wide range of graphics availability there.

If that AMD drive source is legit, we could be seeing anything from similar to atleast 20% more graphics capability compared to the 360  that along with the rumor of higher clocking speeds and 1GB ram means perfect console ports for third party titles.

As in the graphics department it would be at max about 20% more powerful than 360, and have a much higher ram and processing capability than 360 or PS3. (PS3 has 256 ram split into two and 360 has a full 512 MB not split which makes it much more stable for third party releases compared to PS3) 

That means, Cafe is a system with virtually no drawbacks for Nintendo and third party software going forward..atleast until the next generation hits the other two consoles, and that could be 3 to 4 years down the line


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

actually i hear 2gb ram actually.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

> If that AMD drive source is legit, we could be seeing anything from similar to atleast 20% more graphics capability compared to the 360  that along with the rumor of higher clocking speeds and 1GB ram means perfect console ports for third party titles.



Just 20% you say.  I'm expecting a much bigger leap with the custom R700.  It will likely be based off of a 4870 or dare I hope an 4870x2.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> anyways, i think people are too attached to their fanboy console or company and dont want to buy a wii 2 as they dislike nintendo.



Funny thing is...I just bought the Wii, and I will buy the Wii 2 a few years down the line after release. I personally don't hate Nintendo, but the lack of fucking Square love on current main consoles is quite sickening. The only console game that they made (that they MADE, not just only published...Nier and Star Ocean 4 don't count) that they released on current consoles is FFXIII, a game released to mixed (fan ) reception (I loved it personally). Versus XIII wont probably release til the PS3 dead and I'm making a wild guess that KH3 will be made on 3DS.

Now after all these years with these fucking consoles and they are going to make a new FF, for a new fucking system. They have only released ONE...FUCKING...FF...MAIN...GAME...THIS...GEN! Released three (four if you count X-2) last gen, three before then...and you get the picture.

I'm so fucking tired of Japanese developers right now....they are pissing me off so much, like so fucking much. Maybe I need to start drinking that FPS Kool-Aid now or something...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Just 20% you say.  I'm expecting a much bigger leap with the custom R700.  It will likely be based off of a 4870 or dare I hope an 4870x2.



Let's not get ahead of ourselves, remember that Ninty is one for relatively cheap existing hardware, they're not going to be pushing any limits here. You can get a 7200/4870 for about 40 to 50 bucks easy these days, its pretty conventional PC tech as you know 

It'll be pretty hard for them to try and make a truly "next generation" experience in terms of graphical fidelity, when the most they'll be looking for is to surpass the limitations brought on by PS3 and 360s weaknesses, those being the issue of limited Ram and slow processing speeds(not much of a problem for 360 but a major one for ps3, all that installing is crap) , although you would expect somewhat of an increase in graphics when we're talking about 5 to 6 year old tech, which is where my 20% figure came out, it could even be 50% if they really felt they had nothing to lose 

1 GB or 2 GB ram, it just makes the difference more stark, although i personally do feel that they'll be as minimalist as possible and go for just enough to outclass the strongest competitor on the field, being 360, that's why i'm placing a bet on the 1GB leak


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

if its 400 bucks and 6 years later i think it will be better then 20%


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Dunno why they would use a 55nm chip in this day and age. Get with the program. 40nm chips ftw. Unless they decide to rework it for 40nm. But then again, no real control facts or details yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2011)

Nova said:


> if its 400 bucks and 6 years later i think it will be better then 20%



What i've heard in conflicting reports is "at or above the level of ps3 and xbox360", which says to me that Nintendo is going for the current generation as a baseline with improvements

But ninty isnt a hardware savvy company at heart, nor a software one, they go with what gets the job done, and we saw that with the Wii. If your looking for a next gen experience, although i haven't seen what the console can do yet(they're letting people play it in June), i'd say that we have a while yet


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

ooOOO Imagine 1080p Mario Galaxy.......Most colorful thing to grace my tv.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

> What i've heard in conflicting reports is "at or above the level of ps3 and xbox360", which says to me that Nintendo is going for the current generation as a baseline



It is a case of conflicting information from different sources.  Some might be purposely lying or be giving vague replies to questions about the Wii 2.  I'm really hoping for a true next-gen system.

Honestly if the Wii 2 isn't next gen then many people won't feel the need to get it.  If it doesn't offer anything different from the current generation why should people get it when they can just stick with PS3/Xbox 360.  Why get a Wii 2 to play MW3 when you can get almost the same experience on Xbox 360 or the PS3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

^ Cause its ninty  That Enhanced Definition 'screen in controller" thing seems pretty intuitive..as well as backwards compatibility...

But we can't forget that they're going to keep their player base from the Wii. They're still going to be making their nintendo games paramount...they just want to have a slice of the current hardcore gaming market, that is what i think this release is all about. To not have to own up to the fact that 80% of all of the games on the Nintendo platform are platform exclusive, and you MUST like everything Nintendo if you intend to buy a Nintendo console. Its about expanding 3rd party support primarily.


Well if its backwards compatible like they say and supports 1080p, i'd say we have a good case for 1080p Galaxy in the near future


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

i want a Super Mario Universe 

instead of spanning planets in Galaxy you span Galaxies across the universe.

and and then have the same game make use of the small, big worlds like 64. atomic level and universe level


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds very Tengen Toppa upgradish to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds Spore to me


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 26, 2011)

I want more third party games, I stopped playing mario 14 years ago.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> they just want to have a slice of the current hardcore gaming market



Bwahaha. Good luck with that Nintendo.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Yaaa kinda hard seeing Mario and Zelda (even though I love them), for 15 years, then all of a sudden GTAV. lol, seems so unreal, should be interesting to see the state of mind all these familys have had over the years with the family nintendo console.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

> They're still going to be making their nintendo games paramount...they just want to have a slice of the current hardcore gaming market, that is what i think this release is all about.



Which will have little incentive to get a Wii 2.  There will certainly be Nintendo fans that will get the system but how many non-Nintendo fans will get it?  If they are seeking for to attract hardcore gamers then a gimmick won't be enough for them.  They need to give a serious reason for people to get a Wii 2.  

Nintendo also needs to attract developers to the system.  How many developers will immediately jump on-board if it is just around the Xbox 360's capabilities?  Wouldn't it be smarter of them to wait and see if it sells well enough that there will be a solid chance of covering the expenses of porting games to the Wii 2?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

So many unknowns right now, time needs to speed up so we can hear from Nintendo themselves just what the hell they have up their sleeves.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Which will have little incentive to get a Wii 2.  There will certainly be Nintendo fans that will get the system but how many non-Nintendo fans will get it?  If they are seeking for to attract hardcore gamers then a gimmick won't be enough for them.  They need to give a serious reason for people to get a Wii 2.
> 
> Nintendo also needs to attract developers to the system.  How many developers will immediately jump on-board if it is just around the Xbox 360's capabilities?  Wouldn't it be smarter of them to wait and see if it sells well enough that there will be a solid chance of covering the expenses of porting games to the Wii 2?



Well of course it'll sell for a while, its the Nintendo successor after all  I think what we should be thinking about now is if they are going to be upgrading the Wii element in addition to trying to woo hardcore gamers(which was their stated intent let us be clear).

People who bought the wii were more or less casual gamers..so Nintendo's main challenge isnt really graphics capability or any of that stuff as much as it is balancing their creativity behind rallying their support for growing their third party division while also trying to keep their casual market on board and engaged at the same time. It'll be a challenge, but hopefully they can pull it off.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol, I wonder what "hardcore" means to Nintendo.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 26, 2011)

Nintendo needs to push out some bloody new IP's.

Im done with the LoZ series Im not buying Sacred swords or w/e it's called.
Twilight princess was trash, Phantom hourglass was trash...fun multiplayer though, I couldn't even finish spirit tracks, it was so boring on that god forsaken train.
Wind Waker wasnt a big enough step for me either. The pacing of combat has been slow and boring.

Then they have something like Kid Icarus for 3DS which actually looks bomb and fast paced but whats coming for Wii2 from 1st party that isn't a snooze fest? Mario? I prefer Sonic tbh, heres hoping for Sonic Colours 2.

What happened to that project H.A.M.M.E.R Miyamoto was working on? Oh yeah it's dead because they got lazy or something wtf.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, I wonder what "hardcore" means to Nintendo.



Heh, in the 90s it was "anything made by Sega" 

I think now its "anything we can get our hands on that is popular and not made by us"


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Wtb another Zone of the Enders, damn Nomura hurry up and finish FF versus. I wouldnt mind if it was kicked over to Nintendo since there is some FF love coming on the wii2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

Knowing nomura he'd just port a useless sidestory over to nintendo while going straight for PS3, he's a Sony fanboy that one


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Nintendo needs to push out some bloody new IP's.
> 
> Im done with the LoZ series Im not buying Sacred swords or w/e it's called.
> Twilight princess was trash, Phantom hourglass was trash...fun multiplayer though, I couldn't even finish spirit tracks, it was so boring on that god forsaken train.
> ...




you're in the minority


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

Nintendo's numbers from this gen suggest that their first party games as well as the other elements of their casual market are a success even after so many years


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

> I think what we should be thinking about now is if they are going to be upgrading the Wii element in addition to trying to woo hardcore gamers(which was their stated intent let us be clear).



It would almost be foolish to not try to improve motion sensing but I believe that their bigger focus will be on the screen on the controller for a while.



> People who bought the wii were more or less casual gamers..so Nintendo's main challenge isnt really graphics capability as much as it is balancing their creativity behind rallying their support for growing their third party division with also trying to keep their casual market on board. It'll be a challange, but hopefully they can pull it off.



Why didn't hardcore gamers embrace the Wii?  It is because of a lack of third-party games.  Why was there a lack of third party games?  It was because the system wasn't even in the Xbox 360's league.  Will developers openly embrace the Wii 2 with enthusiasm if it is merely at the level of Xbox 360?  They might just go "oh look we can port some games over the Wii 2 and attempt to sell more."  On the other hand if it is is far superior to the current generation of consoles then developers will shit themselves and really want to develop on the system.  I doubt that is any developer that wouldn't love not being constrained by current console limitations.  Nintendo should know this.  

Also if the Wii 2 is around $300-$350, while being having the same power as Xbox 360, then Nintendo can go fuck themselves.  I won't even think of getting it and will stick to PC gaming.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 26, 2011)

Perhaps but Twilight Princess was still a trash game.
Spirit Tracks had you wait forever and a half on a slow ass train before you got to anywhere relevant and in situations where you had to go back and forth between areas it meant staying on that slow ass soul train even longer, the thing needed rocket fuel or something.
PH suffered from boring barely activate play on a boat as well "Im on a Boat" might as well been the theme song for the game.

Nintendo puts in something like the hidden skills in TP and half asses it, they should've gone all out on that crap which would've helped if the enemies weren't jokes and you didn't lose half a heart from Ganon's attacks.

The games may sell, but that doesn't mean their phenomenal. Fortunately Nintendo always puts in some good music with their games for the most part and can create atmosphere to some extent.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> you're in the minority



As disagreeable as all that babble was, I will agree that Ninty needs to get some new IPs for themselves. I personally don't mind the use of the All-Star cast, but there are plenty that are getting tired of them. They can't rely on 'em forever.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> As disagreeable as all that babble was, I will agree that Ninty needs to get some new IPs for themselves. I personally don't mind the use of the All-Star cast, but there are plenty that are getting tired of them.



Whats to disagree
Twilight princess was trash - disagree if want.
Phantom hourglass was trash - your going to disagree on this?
The train was boring - Oh come on! The train was the slowest part of the game.
Project H.A.M.M.E.R - You heard something about it?

if they removed the train or something I could've played Spirit tracks but that train takes up way too much time for what it's worth.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hypothetical Question...

How awesome would a Legend of Zelda Deathmatch game be?

Like a moded Ocarina of Time where all the players got full access to all of Link's Inventory but had limited Keybinds for quick access to certain items. The Matches could take place in slightly altered versions of different temples, like a Water complete with changing water elevations.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> It would almost be foolish to not try to improve motion sensing but I believe that their bigger focus will be on the screen on the controller for a while.



Well hopefully they have their solutions figured out, because PSP and PS3 remote play was hardly even a blip on the radar 

But if they can find a way to "take your console games on the go", it could be big.




> Why didn't hardcore gamers embrace the Wii?  It is because of a lack of third-party games.  Why was there a lack of third party games?  It was because the system wasn't even in the Xbox 360's league.  Will developers openly embrace the Wii 2 with enthusiasm if it is merely at the level of Xbox 360?  They might just go "oh look we can port some games over the Wii 2 and attempt to sell more."  On the other hand if it is is far superior to the current generation of consoles then developers will shit themselves and really want to develop on the system.  I doubt that is any developer that wouldn't love not being constrained by current console limitations.  Nintendo should know this.
> 
> Also if the Wii 2 is around $300-$350, while being having the same power as Xbox 360, then Nintendo can go fuck themselves.  I won't even think of getting it and will stick to PC gaming.



Well, that's just Nintendo though, even without the leaked specs, its just in their nature to do things by not pushing the bar in that kind of way.

From what we know though, this system has the capability to exceed 360 and PS3's weaknesses in terms of perfect ports on PC and otherwise, that alone should be a cause for celebration. 

Nobody likes dumbed down experiences like Crysis 2 was for PS3 and 360 with the horrible frame rates and almost constant blur filter, if Wii HD was on the market that would never have been an issue for the system.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 26, 2011)

Not very awesome.
Think of the pacing of the actual combat in LoZ, I mean speedwise for the frames of attacks and what not.
A modded Orcarina of time would have you dodging most attacks that are not AOE, and if I can recall you have what Spin attack and Dins Fire if I'm not forgetting anything. As a result of the speed of combat, you'll casually dodge everything. Obviously with the better combat system Twilight Princess would give a better feeling for that Deathmatch scenario but even then with the shield, parry, sidestep, roll and backflip your probably never getting hurt in a 1 on 1 situation so it's kind of dry. Maybe I'm just being uptight about it but I don't see it working.


Im tempted to say it would be like 358/2 days if you try to fight against a friend by using friendly fire. That had plenty of issues and because of the way combat in LoZ works 1 on 1's would be horrible.
A death match could work simply because it would be chaotic with attacks coming in from everywhere overwhelming the defensive options you have.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

We can just go around and around in circles.  

E3 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 26, 2011)

Complaining about Nintendo making Mario and Zelda games is like complaining about DC Comics making Superman and Batman comics. As long as there is Nintendo, there will be Mario and Zelda.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> We can just go around and around in circles.
> 
> E3 can't come soon enough.



agreed, next month?


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 26, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Complaining about Nintendo making Mario and Zelda games is like complaining about DC Comics making Superman and Batman comics. As long as there is Nintendo, there will be Mario and Zelda.



I wasn't complaning about them making em. It's clear the series are going in a certain direction and I'm tired of where they're going. It would be stupid to remove a cash cow, but adding new IP's so you can get new gameplay that you wouldn't get in Mario or Zelda, or Metroid, etc...it's about time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

TP was awesome idk how you think otherwise


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> TP was awesome idk how you think otherwise



Same old Zelda game, and the motion controls were a minus.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I wasn't complaning about them making em. It's clear the series are going in a certain direction and I'm tired of where they're going. It would be stupid to remove a cash cow, but adding new IP's so you can get new gameplay that you wouldn't get in Mario or Zelda, or Metroid, etc...it's about time.



You weren't the only one that mentioned them which is why I posted what I did.

Nintendo really could create some new ones but considering how many they actually have, it wouldn't be hard for them to bring a few of them back either if they are opposed to developing something new right away. After all the money they made with the DS and Wii they should be able to afford doing so. Maybe Miyamoto will get to it after dealing with Skyward Sword.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> agreed, next month?



E3 starts on June 7th.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Same old Zelda game, and the motion controls were a minus.



i like zelda, apparently none of you critics do


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> i like zelda, apparently none of you critics do



It's good, but the console ones have had little innovation outside of a few gimmicks. Most the time it just feels like I've done it all before, and there isn't much story in Zelda games to make them feel distinguishable.

I'm just telling you how other people can not like it, since you seem to think it not possible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> E3 starts on June 7th.



D: why does may have to stand in my way


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> i like zelda, apparently none of you critics do



I wouldn't of played the series for so long if I hated or disliked it, but I'm bored of it now, I appreciate faster combat now and LoZ keeps the pacing very slow. I appreciate story, and LoZ does not put effort in it's stories. I appreciate music to an extent and LoZ puts effort in it's music. I appreciate figuring out to get through the dungeon, but I don't appreciate having to spend 5 minutes practically afk just looking at the screen as you sit on a train. I don't enjoy being on a boat just looking at water and the ocassionally jellyfish monster that you quickly dispatch and then sit around on your boat again until you reach the destination.

Past 2 Zelda handhelds have had far too much vast area with nothing to do in it, and in Spirit tracks it makes even less sense since they give you linear paths for the train to be able to move on so they have all the ability in the world to give interesting content on routes or if nothing else at least faster travel. There was faster movement in PH (I just can't recall what the faster travel was) but getting to that point took forever.

Not to mention that Twilight Princess was easy beyond belief even when you put in challenges.

~Too easy
~ Too slow, combat and travel wise. By slow I don't mean killing skulltella's in 1 jump attack.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> It's good, but the console ones have had little innovation outside of a few gimmicks. Most the time it just feels like I've done it all before, and there isn't much story in Zelda games to make them feel distinguishable.
> 
> I'm just telling you how other people can not like it, since you seem to think it not possible.



I never felt that way. It always feels new and intriguing to me


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Now after all these years with these fucking consoles and they are going to make a new FF, for a new fucking system.* They have only released ONE...FUCKING...FF...MAIN...GAME...THIS...GEN! Released three (four if you count X-2) last gen, three before then...and you get the picture.





You still believe that list is real?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2011)

Obvious wish list was obvious.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't beaten a FF game since FF7.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I haven't beaten a FF game since FF7.



shiiiii....go get X.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

i havent beaten an FF since FF12


----------



## Falcon (Apr 26, 2011)

Man you guys are making me scared of getting Twilight Princess when I get the Wii.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

FF12, is so damn LONG, I am playing that now.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> shiiiii....go get X.



Played it and found it to be horrendously boring.

That said I hoping for a new unannounced Zelda title for the Wii 2 even though that isn't likely.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

FF12 is still the best FF gameplay wise imo


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Fuck man, just bring back F-Zero.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> FF12 is still the best FF gameplay wise imo



I like the kinda real time thing ff12 has. Also, holy shit, this game is long. Lotta side quests and marks and shit. Too much political bullshit though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

Its main cast was weak except Balthier and Fran imo, but so much content and hidden things to find, thats what made it so good imo compared to other boxed in FF's


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

i liked X  i much preferred the old school turn based system to this new age 'real time' strategy fusion final fantasy 


keep dat shit in Star Ocean plz


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

F-Zero on the Wii 2?  Would be a dream come true.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> Its main cast was weak except Balthier and Fran imo, but so much content and hidden things to find, thats what made it so good imo compared to other boxed in FF's



While this isn't the Final Fantasy topic, it is worth mentioning that the Final Fantasy XII had some serious problems leading up to it's release.

The story actually changed directions three times during it's development. Originally Balthier actually was the protagonist. But then as they fleshed out the story involving the downfall of Dalmasca Balthier became the main character. Then, after the game had already been in development for a few years Vaan became the lead.

Not only that, but the game restarted almost from scratch twice, and the project director actually left the company a year prior to the game's debut. So after all that development the game was finished under new development.

We honestly didn't came close to not even getting Final Fantasy XII at all.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> While this isn't the Final Fantasy topic, it is worth mentioning that the Final Fantasy XII had some serious problems leading up to it's release.
> 
> The story actually changed directions three times during it's development. Originally Balthier actually was the protagonist. But then as they fleshed out the story involving the downfall of Dalmasca Balthier became the main character. Then, after the game had already been in development for a few years Vaan became the lead.
> 
> ...



Oh well, we would have had a FFXII eventually either way. But the game is pretty sick, not as many sick moments as FFX did but, I am enjoying the hidden / sidequests / farming for gold and doing the License Board.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

When you think about it though, nintendo is really in competition with itself.  Most people here are more of the "hardcore" people, but thing is, your opinions, your analysis doesn't matter, in the end Nintendo has done the best out of everyone in the gaming market, now they just got to go out and do it again and try and up themselves.

Its like Nintendo just won the Championship, and now they gotta try and repeat. Yeah theirs gonna be doubters, and despite what many people say about how Nintendo wont change, they wont buy a wii 2, just wait for a 720 or ps4, well, you're in the vast minority then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2011)

nintendo printed money this gen, but the GC and 64 were behind the pack, things can always change for them  

Don't get complacent


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 26, 2011)

Meh. Final Fantasy 4 will always be the best Final Fantasy.  Rubicante.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

Nintendo pulled the Project Cafe pictures on Warioworld implying they were somwhat legit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 26, 2011)

so when is the press conference thing again?

wasnt it today?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

it was an hour ago but i forget where the links were so yeah


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL it was yesterday.

as in Yesterday on the other side of the world yesterday. 

its April 27th in Japan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyway, here's the potentially Cafe related points:
- Made decision on Wii successor announcement because of logistics for getting people to E3
- Nintendo still wants a surprise at E3 with their new console
- Iwata admitted that Nintendo has relied to much on its own, won't do everything on their own from here on out
- Iwata talked about tablets; Nintendo feels that gaming is better with buttons, so you won't see a machine without them
- Nintendo will accommodate social networking services in games, but won't see Nintendo games on non-Nintendo hardware


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

thats a link to 2010


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> thats a link to 2010


sorry wrong link.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> You still believe that list is real?



Well....I _did_. 



Falcon said:


> Man you guys are making me scared of getting Twilight Princess when I get the Wii.



You didn't get it yet? 

Its actually...not bad. I take back all the grief I gave Nintendo over Wii. Playing No More Heroes 2 was *fun*, despite the shit graphics. Only problem is...Nintendo games stay fucking expensive...other than Other M. So I mostly been getting third party games right now. I had Twilight Princess from Gamestop on the cheapness but the disc was scratched up to all hell so I got my money back.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> You didn't get it yet?


I think I'll get the Wii tomorrow. For games I already have SSBB and Other M, and I'm already gettin ready to purchase some accessories and controllers. TP was a major reason why I wanted the Wii and when I'm hearing a lot of bad things about it it's kinda turning me off lol.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

It is all opinion. You get it, and play it yourself, and then tell us your opinion about it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 26, 2011)

so conference happened....and no news other than rumors

the fuck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Nintendo is trolling on godlike levels right now. :33


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 26, 2011)

Nova said:


> When you think about it though, nintendo is really in competition with itself.  Most people here are more of the "hardcore" people, but thing is, your opinions, your analysis doesn't matter, in the end Nintendo has done the best out of everyone in the gaming market, now they just got to go out and do it again and try and up themselves.
> 
> Its like Nintendo just won the Championship, and now they gotta try and repeat. Yeah theirs gonna be doubters, and despite what many people say about how Nintendo wont change, they wont buy a wii 2, just wait for a 720 or ps4, well, you're in the vast minority then.



So are you saying Iwata is like Phil Jackson?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumors - Strong online presence, streaming video of your friends playing games and more*


The following comes from 1up's Sam Kennedy, and his article consists of some rumblings he's heard concerning Project Cafe

- once again, no more friend codes,
- console will be designed around the concept of connecting, sharing, and gaming with others
- big online presence
- stream video of games being played to other peoples' machines
- could lead to joining up with that person's game for online play


----------



## Laxus (Apr 26, 2011)

Still just rumors?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 26, 2011)

No, it's been confirmed has it not?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)

The list of games in the previous pages is a big bag of poop.
Man..So we really have to wait for E3?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

> - stream video of games being played to other peoples' machines



I do like the sound of that.  

Kuroba:  Seems like it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

im coming to the realization i may not give two shits about this console except for its imporvement in graphics.

ive been hearing that Cafe is going to be centralized with internet and social gaming experience as its focal point. 

I dont social game, none of my friends game, and being able to join other peoples games quicker is something that frankly doesnt mean shit. ooooh i can join your game 2 minutes faster this is amazing!...no. I wont even have friends on the damn thing unless they make SSB 4, and ill probably get friends from allisbrawl again since nintendo doesnt know how to have good online.

fuckin bet ima be so disappointed, nintendo and online doesnt work, especially if its gonna use these retarded gimmick things like Mii's no one cares about


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 27, 2011)

We haven't even seen anything from the console yet. Save your doubts until after E3, at least.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Has EA been working on Project Cafe since August 2010?*


An unannounced Nintendo platform back in August of 2010. Well one thing's for sure, the 3DS was definitely announced by that time. What else could this listing be for, if not Project Cafe?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2011)

The strange thing is, for all the grief I give some people about how labeling themselves as "Casual" and "Hardcore" I'm actually looking forward to this.

Let me make this one thing straight: Nintendo, for all the years I've played their games, I've never seen them be interested in the labels that gamers placed on themselves. To Nintendo, it's mainly only been just "gamers" not "Casual/Hardcore" -  to them the distinction isn't there.

So when I saw all these site like IGN and etc. talking about how Project Cafe adhere's to the motions of the "Hardcore" gamer, I simply wrote it off as a bunch of "hardcore" gamers trying to make themselves feel like their label was worth justifying.

Of course I love Nintendo, though I have to be honest, while I liked my Wii, I always felt it relied too much on the waggle.

And this was one thing that shut a lot of people away from the Wii, excluding of course, the labels that gamers placed on themselves.

I admit, I am not a big fan of the waggle. Sure, getting Mario to spin in Galaxy, spin mid-air for extra length in his jump on NSMBW, and use Link's sword in Twilight Princess is all well and good, but button input is just as good, right?

Unfortunately, nearly everything developed for the Wii implemented waggle in some way, shape or form, even in the most ludicrous situations.

This was why my Wii library consisted of games where if there was an option to not use the nunchuck, I took that opportunity in an instant.

So I'm glad Project Cafe will, I hope, stick to a more traditional controller.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure what Nintendo's plan is but I trust their paying close attention to the Sony clusterfuck going on right now and don't make any similar mistakes.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Not sure what Nintendo's plan is but I trust their paying close attention to the Sony clusterfuck going on right now and don't make any similar mistakes.



Did you just put "Nintendo" and "mistakes" in a sentence that wasn't "Nintendo sure know how to avoid making mistakes "?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

the only thing nintendo makes mistakes on is what their console brings to the table. they usually under achieve with it. everything else is fine like 1st party titles. i guess friend codes to but they're getting rid of them


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Has EA been working on Project Cafe since August 2010?*
> 
> 
> An unannounced Nintendo platform back in August of 2010. Well one thing's for sure, the 3DS was definitely announced by that time. What else could this listing be for, if not Project Cafe?



And this is what we all call bullshit, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> And this is what we all call bullshit, ladies and gentlemen.





from an EA presentation so i dont think its bullshit


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, I didn't see that, lawls.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not liking the fact that we still have to go thru another month of speculation and rumors before we most likely get concrete details at E3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2011)

Winny said:


> Did you just put "Nintendo" and "mistakes" in a sentence that wasn't "Nintendo sure know how to avoid making mistakes "?



Just trying to stay objective.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I'm not liking the fact that we still have to go thru another month of speculation and rumors before we most likely get concrete details at E3.



Just don't read any speculation.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Just don't read any speculation.


 It is impossible for him. I am going to spam him on any source of communication that we have.


----------



## podsandgods (Apr 28, 2011)

i just hope they make a real console that "hardcore gamers" wont call a gimmick


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted or not lol.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Whaaaa? SSD in the system?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds really good at this point but at the same you gotta take everything with a gain of salt, E3 can't come fast enough.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)

I seriously doubt that there will be an SSD.  Too expensive and not enough storage for the price.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Exactly, the system will cost way too much this way.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

a lot of these rumors are in line with each other


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)

Because they are looking at what everyone else is saying and having their rumors be similar to them.  :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

i am the true source :ho


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> i am the true source :ho





Sorry, can't take you seriously


----------



## Corran (Apr 28, 2011)

Whenever I see a Boku No Pico set I think someone lost a bet...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Sorry, can't take you seriously



Lol.
/10char


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

i lost a bet


----------



## Corran (Apr 29, 2011)

What was the bet?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

I bet the lakers would lose


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> I bet the lakers would lose



....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 29, 2011)

I remember how Spiderman made topics and posts talking about that due to a number of certain things that Nintendo wouldn't release a new console... (Lack of new IPs, etc.)

And here we are now, the successor is confirmed...


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

*Nintendo Project Cafe is going to...*

Kick ass. Discuss.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't see any mention of the word Kick-ass in that thread, therefore it is off topic. Now, discuss.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 29, 2011)

Godku said:


> Kick ass. Discuss.




That was such proper pwnage that I had to revive the word "pwnage" to convey it. Nice work, Gnome. 

Mods, attend.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> That was such proper pwnage that I had to revive the word "pwnage" to convey it. Nice work, Gnome.
> 
> Mods, attend.



Consider it attended.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't want a finished discussion. I want people to discuss how and why Nintendo PC is going to kick ass now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 29, 2011)

If it doesn't have any stupid gimmicks and a good library, I'll consider buying it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Nintendo PC?


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> Nintendo PC?



Project Cafe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

*RUMOR - List of publishers with Project Cafe dev kits*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

*DUE TO OVERWHELMING INTEREST*


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

Valve? I'm skeptical.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Bandai Namco better bring us a fucking Dragon Ball Z RPG/adventure.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

I see Disney and Square. Ama go dream now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

The IGN leaked list is making sense now to me.

- Nintendo are planning a full reveal of the console, controller and 1st/2nd party games at E3.

- The console is confirmed to be backwards compatible with all Wii/Gamecube titles, and all your VC games will be transferred over once you link your credit card to the system.

- Many 3rd party developers have development kits who are supposedly hard at work to have something to show (and play) at E3.

- 3rd Parties were involved with the development of the console, with requests for what specifications they'd like to see. As of now (which could change) the system runs of a custom built IBM triple-core CPU and has 2gb RAM. The graphics chip is a custom built Radeon R700 chip.

- There is an internal SSD. Size is unknown at this point.

- It will run natively at 1080p.

- The new controller slightly resembles a Gamecube controller with a large LCD screen in the middle of it. The controller is light for its size and looks like a tablet with Gamecube-like prongs to the side. It has dual analogue sticks, face buttons, d-pad and shoulder buttons. No triggers were on the device.

- The screen on the controller is indeed a 6" LCD high resolution (reported 640 x 960 pixels) display. However, Nintendo said in order to keep battery life manageable, the controller doesn't have any hardware to produce graphics itself. The image is simply a video stream directly from the console.

- The controller uses rechargeable lithium ion batteries. Size of the battery is unknown.

- The Wiimote can be used and a new model of Wiimote will be released with the console. This new controller will have overhauled internals allowing for much more precise movement tracking than even the Wiimote Plus had.

- The Project Cafe system development kit is not representative of the final console design. The console is smaller and resembles the Japanese/European SNES models.

- Nintendo have told developers that their online system will be 'the best online experience' that's available on consoles. The whole idea of the machine is to be connected to the internet 24/7. It's being targeted as an online/social console. Friend codes are gone, but no word on whether the online service will be subscription based.

- The Pokemon RPG is the title Nintendo will be showing off their online experience with. 

- As reported by other sources, Nintendo is targeting this console to the hardcore gamers once again.

- Nintendo is planning on some sophisticated inter-game communication between the 3DS and the console. Nintendo didn't explain what they're planning on.

To be shown at E3:

Nintendo:
- Pikmin 3 (playable, launch title)
- Pokemon RPG (video, launch or near launch title)
- Super Mario Bros title (playable)
- Star Fox (playable)
- Smash Bros 4 (playable)
- Mario Kart (video)
- Zelda (tech demo)
- Metroid (tech demo)
- New IP (video)

Rockstar Games:
- Red Dead Redemption 2 (video)
- Grand Theft Auto "New Title" (video)

Ubisoft:
- Rayman Legends (playable)
- Red Steel 3 (playable)
- New IP (video)

SquareEnix:
- Final Fantasy XV

Capcom:
- Resident Evil (video)
- Megaman (video)
- Monster Hunter (video)

EA:
- NBA '13 (video)
- NFL '13 (video)
- NHL '13 (video)

Activision:
- Modern Warfare 3 (video)

Konami:
- Metal Gear title (video)
- Winning Eleven (video)

Namco:
- Tekken Tag Tournament 2 (playable)
- Soul Calibur 5 (video)
- Pacman Rebirth (video)



Also


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

atlus?

dark souls ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> The IGN leaked list is making sense now to me.
> 
> - Nintendo are planning a full reveal of the console, controller and 1st/2nd party games at E3.
> 
> ...




this has been posted 3 times already


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

@Nova, I know lol. I am just trying to put everything together.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> To be shown at E3:
> 
> Nintendo:
> - Pikmin 3 (playable, launch title)
> ...



Pikmin 3! 



> Rockstar Games:
> - Red Dead Redemption 2 (video)
> - Grand Theft Auto "New Title" (video)



If they reveal even one of those, I'll be impressed.



> SquareEnix:
> - Final Fantasy XV



Now that _ain't_ happening. FFXIII only came out last year.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

If all of that list comes true then Nintendo have just raped the entire gaming industry. 2GB RAM!? Overkill!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

thats not overkill if you seen what these new engines are capable of


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Omg guys. The one who just put the list just said:

Emily Rogers
Posted April 29, 2011 at 4:15 pm
I’ll be posting some screenshots of a game soon.


O_O


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> - Nintendo have told developers that their online system will be 'the best online experience' that's available on consoles. The whole idea of the machine is to be connected to the internet 24/7. It's being targeted as an online/social console. Friend codes are gone, but no word on whether the online service will be subscription based.
> 
> - The Pokemon RPG is the title Nintendo will be showing off their online experience with.
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit. I see a Pokemon RPG on there. WTF.
Star Fox, better be like N64 or GTFO, no dinosaurs or shit.
SSB4? Already? Seriously?
I spy with my eye another MH game.

Best online experience? Pft. gtfo Nintendo with that bullshit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy fucking shit. I see a Pokemon RPG on there. WTF.
> Star Fox, better be like N64 or GTFO, no dinosaurs or shit.
> SSB4? Already? Seriously?
> I spy with my eye another MH game.
> ...



Star fox adventures was the fucking shit yo 

yes already  better be 

No, they want to put MH on hold atm

Yes, U mad? like xbox live is gonna be better then a next gen online service wtf u dumb?


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg guys. The one who just put the list just said:
> 
> Emily Rogers
> Posted April 29, 2011 at 4:15 pm
> ...



Who, what, when!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Godku said:


> Who, what, when!?


 Well she said it in here.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

All I am saying is that they better go back to the N64 Star Fox roots, that is what we want. Damn, what, we gonna have 60 characters now?

Better keep my Kirby in, and I will be happy.

Well atleast there is talks of a MH on that system. I am still fooling around with MH Tri.

Nintendo on their online game? Although, when they get rid of the friend code, I might actually be interested in it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

yeh but this whole system is focused around online man its gonna be good.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL, the source posted 



> I don’t know where this list of Project Cafe publishers originated from,  but my sources tell me it’s a list being sent around to build up hype  to get more studios and developers to jump on board with this new  Nintendo system.



That kinda stuff has to be done to get more studios to put a game on your system? LOL.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> LOL, the source posted
> 
> 
> 
> That kinda stuff has to be done to get more studios to put a game on your system? LOL.


 Well she is defending herself..




1) Saying I modified a typo on a document doesn?t automatically mean I created the document. That?s called making assumptions. If I was going to hide something, I wouldn?t have said I modified it 1 minute after modifying it.
2) Every developer on that list has made a game for Nintendo except for Valve. So that list isn?t exactly bogus.
3) I said like 50 times in the article that I don?t trust the document and neither should anyone else. I?m posting it up for entertainment value since its a slow news day.
4) I get nothing and lose nothing if people believe my rumors or not. It?s up to the websites to decide if my stuff is worth posting about. I don?t tell websites and forums to post my rumors and stuff. Websites should have the integrity not to post something if they think it is false. So if you think I?m after hits, that is definately not the case. I blog for my own amusement.
5) No, I did not make this document up.
I said the system wouldn?t launch until 2012. Then Nintendo confirmed it. I said Pikmin 3 was coming to Project Cafe. Two weeks later, Miyamoto starts talking about Pikmin 3. I said Rockstar was coming, other sites reported Rockstar after me. I said Retrostudios was working on a game that wasn?t Metroid. Then everyone started writing their own articles about whether their working on Star Fox or Eternal Darkness.
Point blank, majority of the stuff I post ends up getting posted by other sites like 01.net.
Basically every other site is playing follow the leader with rumors and I?m the leader. Everyone else just takes my rumors and builds on them to make them sexier.
Every article I?ve written has told you to take everything with a pinch of salt. Never have I thrown stuff out there and claimed it as true. I?ve always labeled stuff as rumors that you should take with a pinch of salt. But I don?t post just any rumors unless I feel there is some validity to them.


Read more:


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea, it was just funny to think about, if that was actually true.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

We can only wait and see.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2011)

Hopefully it is like their saying and Nintendo's online blows away the competition, and hopefully they never fuck up half as bad as Sony did with PSN's security breach.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, your avatar is almost as good as mine.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

but your avatar is terrible


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Your Piccolo wannabe is gay.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 29, 2011)

^lmao......


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 29, 2011)

Godku said:


> If all of that list comes true then Nintendo have just raped the entire gaming industry. 2GB RAM!? Overkill!



Wow, overreaction much? 

Crytek, the makers of Crysis 1 and 2, who publish their games under EA, have asked for at least 8 gigs of ram for the next generation of consoles.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Wow, overreaction much?
> 
> Crytek, the makers of Crysis 1 and 2, who publish their games under EA, have asked for at least 8 gigs of ram for the next generation of consoles.



Considering what 360 can do at 512mb RAM, 2GB is enough imo. Crysis 2 runs on 512mb RAM and it looks very good and plays well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Wow, overreaction much?
> 
> Crytek, the makers of Crysis 1 and 2, who publish their games under EA, have asked for at least 8 gigs of ram for the next generation of consoles.



And Crytek, no offense to their efforts in the gaming field, are a bunch of twats who have no idea how to make a game without running their hardware dry. Have you seen how bad the Xbox and PS3 ports are? 15 frames per second at some points, almost constant framerate issues and that's with pared back effects compared to the PC version

They simply have no clue how to work with what is given to them. 8 GB's is completely ludicrous and would never happen, even in the next generation of consoles. A gaming console is not a PC, no matter how much they want it to be. The only reason that is, is so they don't have to actually work at making an optimized game for the console they decide to release their game on.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Wow, overreaction much?
> 
> Crytek, the makers of Crysis 1 and 2, who publish their games under EA, have asked for at least 8 gigs of ram for the next generation of consoles.



Which is obscene. Most PCs don't have 8GB of RAM and they can run anything Crytek makes, so why would a dedicated device need anywhere near as much?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

lulz yeah 8 gb ram maybe on the next-next generation. crytek wishes


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2011)

Crytek throwing requests, they really should shut up. At this point they need the consoles more than the consoles needing Crytek.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Winny said:


> Which is obscene. Most PCs don't have 8GB of RAM and they can run anything Crytek makes, so why would a dedicated device need anywhere near as much?



And yet there hasn't even been a game which uses 8GB. Also, do you know how long it would take to develop games for consoles that big? Never mind the costs. We'd get like a game every month if we're lucky.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

crytek is bad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2011)

Crytek requesting 8GB of Ram is just hilarious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2011)

But based on those general specs, i guess my initial outlook was right. Nintendo's new console will power past both 360 and PS3's weaknesses, and focus priority on their casual first party market as well as the third party market.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> But based on those general specs, i guess my initial outlook was right. Nintendo's new console will power past both 360 and PS3's weaknesses, and focus priority on their casual first party market as well as the third party market.



Casual first party? I just want a full on HD Zelda, Zelda is far from casual. Metroid and Pokemon are considered hardcore too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2011)

Godku said:


> Casual first party? I just want a full on HD Zelda, Zelda is far from casual. Metroid and Pokemon are considered hardcore too.



80% of Nintendo's first party titles(especially during the wii generation) are casual titles  i just use blanket statements like that to prove a point but if you'd like, i'll simply refer to it as "first party support" and "third party support"


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> 80% of Nintendo's first party titles(especially during the wii generation) are casual titles  i just use blanket statements like that to prove a point but if you'd like, i'll simply refer to it as "first party support" and "third party support"



The Wii was a one off and you'll find that many Ninty fans hate it but loved the GCN. They went that route on purpose to grab all the casuals for the upcoming gen. Next you're going to tell me PS1 had more hardcore games than N64 right?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Godku said:


> Next you're going to tell me PS1 had more hardcore games than N64 right?



Here we go.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Here we go.



Goldeneye!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

N64>ps1                        .


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> N64>ps1                        .



True story.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> N64>ps1                        .



No question.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

MOther F'ing Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> MOther F'ing Pokemon Stadium.



They still haven't made that available for the fucking Wii! They better release it for the 3DS via the virtual console, I want Stadium 2 moreso.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Ahh, the memories of the Pichu Minigame in PS2. So many messed up buttons on a controller.


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ahh, the memories of the Pichu Minigame in PS2. So many messed up buttons on a controller.



Lmao, I swear the N64 gamepad had like 50 buttons! It was a mess yet I still loved it.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SOkVNs-UXRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

That > Sex. Fact.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

*What We Know About Wii 2/Project Café... So Far*


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> N64>ps1                        .



You must be trollin' son...you must be. PS1 shits on N64 so fucking hard that its not even funny...like at all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> You must be trollin' son...you must be. PS1 shits on N64 so fucking hard that its not even funny...like at all.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you get negged


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> You must be trollin' son...you must be. PS1 shits on N64 so fucking hard that its not even funny...like at all.



Zelda + Super Smash Brothers + Orge Battle 64 + Mario Kart + Super Mario 64 + Goldeneye + Perfect Dark > PS1.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2011)

My favorite RPG was Legend of Dragoon for PS1


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> My favorite RPG was Legend of Dragoon for PS1



Great game, doesn't make PS1>N64 though. Close, but nope.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2011)

Best game on the PS1:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxzJFt-SW_8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Best game on the PS1:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxzJFt-SW_8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Best game on the PS1:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This effin' game pek


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

wtf yo, Ocarina of Time, Paper Mario, 007, SSB, Star Fox, Donkey Kong, Pokemon Stadium, Jet Force Gemini, Conkers > PS1.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 30, 2011)

Conkers solo's PS1.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2011)

super mario 64, banjo and kazooie, turok, F-zero, mario kart, mario party, bomberman, donkey kong, diddy kong racing, perfect dark, powerpuff girls(), rampage, etc


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

Nova said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you get negged



You friend. You fucked up my perfect rep.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

No more positive rep virgin eh? He popped your cherry?


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No more positive rep virgin eh? He popped your cherry?





I know its meaningless, but when I be changing sigs and messing with shit in User CP, I like seeing all my fucking green bars and funny comments next to them. I fucking liked my green bars. 

Anyways fuck the N64. PS1 makes N64 look like old coffee.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

When I think of PS1 the game that comes to mind is Spyro, which I liked.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

When I think PS1 I think Parappa the Rapper, Crash Bandicoot, oh...and um..Final Fantasy VII.
 /end


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Final Fantasy VII.
> /end



They really got that high? Final Fantasy 7? How long they gonna keep going with that? Guess it really isn't a FINAL fantasy.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

No Grand Theft Auto = Forgettaboutit tim.jpg


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2011)

Well really, that game didn't get good until 3.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Well really, that game didn't get good until 3.



Pretty much.

GTA1, 2, and London are essentially forgotten by many, like the equivalent to Street Fighter I (its all about II man). GTA3 is what started the movement.


----------



## Godku (Apr 30, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No more positive rep virgin eh? He popped your cherry?



Rofl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2011)

SNES makes every single console ever made it's bitch, case closed.


----------



## Godku (Apr 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> SNES makes every single console ever made it's bitch, case closed.



Sorry but I prefer N64. It started 3D gaming!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Godku said:


> Sorry but I prefer N64. It started 3D gaming!


 but the Snes had the golden era of RPG's...


----------



## Godku (Apr 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> but the Snes had the golden era of RPG's...



Meh, I was to young for the SNES anyway, I only owned it for about half a year. I got my N64 in 99, I was only 8 at the time. I didn't fully enjoy the N64 until I aged and the Gamecube was out. Ah memories.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Godku said:


> Meh, I was to young for the SNES anyway, I only owned it for about half a year. I got my N64 in 99, I was only 8 at the time. I didn't fully enjoy the N64 until I aged and the Gamecube was out. Ah memories.


Oh ok. Well I am old and I did enjoy Snes and N64 era.


----------



## Godku (Apr 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh ok. Well I am old and I did enjoy Snes and N64 era.



Lol, you shouldn't have said that. It won't go down too well with the ladies lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Godku said:


> Lol, you shouldn't have said that. It won't go down too well with the ladies lol.


Lmao!!! oh well what is done is done.. >.<


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm old school so while when the N64 came and introduced 3D gaming to the masses, I'll still take games like these anytime:


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ81oTdI01I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mA2SmCCeCA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HikgCicQV0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls5uo4xidwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Godku (Apr 30, 2011)

Just jizzed, you reminded me about ALttP, damn you.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 30, 2011)

I am old school, and I always will be. After all, I grew up on a Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis, Nintendo 64, and a PlayStation 1.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm old school too.

Its all about NES, Sega Genesis, Sega Saturn, PS1, Sega Dreamcast and stuff. NES and Wii are the only Nintendo consoles I personally owned. I played many of the classics that was on SNES, N64, and Gamecube on emulators or re releases or over a friend's house.

Sega was my baby. In Sonic vs Mario fights I have with my cousin when we were younger, I would always go Sonic. Sega (and Squaresoft on PS1) made me the hardcore gamer I am today...and its sad how fucking pathetic Sega is now. Making games for other consoles....bah humbug.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn, SQUARESOFT. That is where it was at.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, SQUARESOFT. That is where it was at.



I like Square Enix too personally. 

Only pet peeve I have against them is long development time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Square Enix too personally.
> 
> Only pet peeve I have against them is long development time.



I don't really mind it, cuz there are always other games that come out. And it is usually worth the wait anyways.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

Square Enix make games look good. They hype it to all living hell...then take a decade on releasing it. Its like some chick putting her big tits in your face but you can't touch on them or suck em.

Square Enix is a tease, and they need to stop that shit. I want Versus XIII to release so I can take a week vacation off from work so I can play it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

They is how they make their money. They need to hype it up for years. Tease people everyone now and then with a trailer to make sure they keep their interest, then take their sweet time getting it out, cuz they know people will buy it, even though it toook them 7 ys to make it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2011)

SE hasn't made a good game in ages, back when they were Square that's all they'd put out 

The debacle that are 13 and 14 pains me


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 30, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> SE hasn't made a good game in ages, back when they were Square that's all they'd put out
> 
> The debacle that are 13 and 14 pains me



The World Ends with You 2 should be coming soon, so I still have hope.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2011)

-sigh- It woulden't be right to throw them under the bus after only 2 gigantic failures with so many other hits.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2011)

10, 12, a lot of other games like FFTA2 and whatnot, SE is awesome except past 2 years


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> -sigh- It woulden't be right to throw them under the bus after only 2 gigantic failures with so many other hits.



What two gigantic failures you speak of? Only one I know of is FFXIV. FFXIII is not a failure at all despite the mixed (fan) reception. It has been a financial and critical success.

Or maybe you mean Spirits Within...cause _that_ was a failure.


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2011)

Nova said:


> 10, 12, a lot of other games like FFTA2 and whatnot, SE is awesome except past 2 years



For every X, there's a X-2. For every XII, there's a XIII (for some folks), For every FFTA2, there's a XIV.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2011)

Am I the only FF fan that considers FFXII one of the weakest FF games besides FFII and III?


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2011)

Maybe the only one who simultaneously loves FFXIII.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I the only FF fan that considers FFXII one of the weakest FF games besides FFII and III?



For the story, some of the weak characters and political bullshit, it is the weakest. But the amount of things, and content in that 1 DVD, is amazing.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2011)

FFXII feels so bland. From the battle system to the story, to the fucking random chests, to the shitty License Grid...its just....meh. And it is so grind heavy...

I did like Fran and Basch though. They are the only characters in the game I liked.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Balthier was my man. Loved his humor.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

Gonna haft to say, Tales outclasses them. but it gets no hype or love to be given to america


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Tales is amazing. Love me some Abyss and Vesperia. There is a new one on the PS3 coming out, that looks pretty as usual.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

Tales of Xillia, and my god do so many people want it. the game in itself looks amazing. there ditching the "your character is bigger than the world" for the real size stuff with life-like interactions, so we can climb vines on the world map, jump little cliffs, etc etc. The game looks absolutely astonishing. The best looking tales yet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2011)

tales of symphonia was awesome


Ff12 was basicaly my favorite gameplay wise


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

What is the theme for this entry? I remember Versperia's was Enforcing Justice. And Abyss was the meaning of life. Wonder what this one is.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

There, it has pretty much all of what Tales of Xillia is gonna be about from what we've gotten. we haven't even gotten a smigeon of the real juicy story.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Meh TL;DR.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2011)

who cares what xilla is gonna be about, obviously namco is just gonna screw the western markets out of it just like they have been doing, we won't even get to play it


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

Don't say that, theres a chance!


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 1, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Don't say that, theres a chance!



I think so too. Namco's releasing Graces F and Abyss 3DS here in the states. There's still a chance for Xillia to come stateside.


----------



## ensoriki (May 1, 2011)

1. FFXII (12) was trash. Story was bland. Vaan is crap, Penelo is whatever, Balthier is acceptable, Fran is slightly above whatever cus she got dat small ass. Asche is slightly above whatever, Bash is slightly above whatever. Essentially the cast is mediocre.
Battle system sucked red donkey balls. There was some beautiful maps but come on now.

2. Tales of the abyss 3ds should've been Tales of Innocence & the Abyss, two in one. Though I've played both already, I'd get that.

3. Tales is boss, I better get some project cafe Tales.

4. Please for the love of God new IP's. Give me something with fast fluid combat pacing like God of War/ Tales of/ Kingdom hearts. Kid Icarus 3ds looks fluid so maybe drop Kid Icarus on Project cafe.

5. Hoping for an action rpg pokemon game. Start small maybe with the first 151 pokemon and then build in the others later.


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> 5. Hoping for an action rpg pokemon game. Start small maybe with the first 151 pokemon and then build in the others later.



This so fucking much.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

> 5. Hoping for an action rpg pokemon game. Start small maybe with the first 151 pokemon and then build in the others later



Please this.

And give me an F Zero aswell Nintendo.


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2011)

Pokemon MMO starting with Kanto, where each expansion is a new region :33


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

F you guys, teasing me.


----------



## Godku (May 2, 2011)

Even if it's just Kanto with no expansion it would still be overkill. Sony & Microsoft would just commit suicide.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

gen 1  or 2 action rpg, i would love that.

i would hate gen 3, 4 or 5 though as they arent nearly as iconic imo


----------



## Godku (May 2, 2011)

I don't hate any gen, each gen has good Pokemon. My least favourite would have to be gen 5 though easily.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

I would actually turn into Nintendo "fanboy" if that happened and I would have to choose sides in teh console war.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

Godku said:


> I don't hate any gen, each gen has good Pokemon. My least favourite would have to be gen 5 though easily.


 really? yet to hate any gen.. hmm off topic Cyckness closed thread to avoid a tie.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? yet to hate any gen.. hmm off topic Cyckness closed thread to avoid a tie.



Actually, I closed it since the poll itself had timed out. As much as I would've liked Nintendo to own Bioware, there's no point in leaving a thread open that nobody can vote in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> Actually, I closed it since the poll itself had timed out. As much as I would've liked Nintendo to own Bioware, there's no point in leaving a thread open that nobody can vote in.


 Interesting.btw Winny any though about what game is Retro behind it "Cafe?


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Interesting.btw Winny any though about what game is Retro behind it "Cafe?



It's either a Metroid or a Donkey Kong game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> It's either a Metroid or a Donkey Kong game.


 lol you went with the safe route. I am going with Star Fox.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

*New console Nintendo Feel?*



Exclusively for Loading.se, A source close to Nintendo has all the information regarding the company's next home console.

June 7th is the date that everyone has been waiting for. Nintendo unveils their next home console at E3 in Los Angeles. But Loading can already now reveal some of the hottest (and most trustworthy) rumors about the machine. This is all we got to know about Nintendo Feel.

Our source, who has a close connection to the company, speaks about the console in a conversation with us. We choose to deliver the information unedited and untranslated [from Eng to Swe]:

- Nintendo wants to change the way we play - again. The success of Wii was essentially proof that the controller is every bit as important as graphical technology. When Nintendo unveils its next piece of hardware on June 7th, the presentation will be as much about the feel, as the look, of its new games. The revolutionary aspect will once again be found in the controller itself.

After Touch comes Feel
We already know Nintendo is developing a controller with a built-in screen. Since that info got leaked there have been paralels between Apple's iPad and how Nintendo used the GBA as a controller for a few Gamecube-games. But this new "Screen-controller" brings another dimension - Feel. Our source uses the name "Nintendo Feel"

- Haptic technology is a form of tactile feedback used to simulate the experience of touching different objects shown on screen. The player can move their fingertips across a surface and clearly feel the difference between soft, smooth or rugged textures. Electronic companies across the world have been conducting research in this field for years. It's been rumored that Apple is close to patenting a similar technology, and we've seen the Toshiba demonstration of 'New Sensation UI Solution', that applies a thin film over a screen in order to achieve a haptic effect. In Nintendo's case, this is a natural progression of both the Nintendo DS touch screen and the Wii technology.

Hardcore meats Casual
After having recieved the information on Nintendo Feel from our source we have gotten confirmation that the technology exists. Toshiba seems to have shown it to the public and we have had a Novint Falcon in the office for a long time. Novint was one of the first companies to introduce haptic feedback to the gaming world.

According to our source the work for the new console has been going on for a few years, and throughout this whole time the goal has been to create an as direct and easy-to-understand concept as the Wii.

- You have to try Nintendo Feel to really understand. But the idea itself is very easy to sell, no matter if you are aiming for hardcore players or the wider audience that was first introduced to games through DS, Wii or Kinect.

And sure, anyone can suddenly realize the feeling of fur agains the fingertips would do for Nintendogs. You don't have to be unfamiliar to The Legend of Zelda to understand the epicness in drawing patterns in a desert, feeling the breeze from a lake, the burning sensation from lava or realizing the structure of a very old tree.

At the same time, Nintendo Feel is an experience that doesn't want to explain itself in words, but rather tell the player through his hands. Which is probably why Nintendo will bring playable demos to E3, even tho the finished console won't be available until 2012.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2011)

Sounds somewhat interesting I suppose.  Not sure how useless such a thing would be.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 2, 2011)

That is one of the more believable rumors for me, mostly due to it sounding too original to be just a rumor and because it fits Nintendo. As it said, to really understand I'd need to actually play it myself but the concept is intriguing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That is one of the more believable rumors for me, mostly due to it sounding too original to be just a rumor and because it fits Nintendo. As it said, to really understand I'd need to actually play it myself but the concept is intriguing.


 I agree, sounds Nintendo. We have to wait and see on E3.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

If they're really calling it the Feel, then it's obvious where Nintendo is going with this...

Nintendo Wii
Nintendo Feel
Nintendo U
Nintendo Need
Nintendo 2
Nintendo Bye
Nintendo Our
Nintendo Stuff


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

This feel thing sounds retarded.


----------



## Godku (May 2, 2011)

^ I assume you're still a virgin then eh?


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This feel thing sounds retarded.



After the Wii, it's an improvement.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> If they're really calling it the Feel, then it's obvious where Nintendo is going with this...
> 
> Nintendo Wii
> Nintendo Feel
> ...


 lol I like what you did there.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> After the Wii, it's an improvement.



Agreed, although I hope its not going to have another stupid name like Wii, and I hope "Feel" isn't its main name.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Nintendo Evolution?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

i dont really get it


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Nintendo.....I have no clue wtf to call this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

we need a Ice climbers FPS


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Nova said:


> we need a Ice climbers FPS



or not. Although haven't thought bout Ice Climbers in a while.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

So, it will feel good? but......why is that important?


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Nova said:


> So, it will feel good? but......why is that important?



Nintendo Feel does stuff to you. Makes you feel stuff that only happened to you in your dreams. The pleasure...the ecstasy....it makes you feel...good. 

Nintendo Feel only does everything including handjobs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

so its like the playstation commercial logo except a million times better?


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

The question is can I put the controller in my pants?


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

Really IGN? Calling 3DS a failure? You have to be fucking kidding me you tools. And if I hear the hardcore shit once more I'm gonna scream. Not hardcore but each generation it still produces the best games around.

Ahh I love how Nintendo is always told it will go the way of Sega each generation but bitches it remains stronger than ever. In fact it's the only of the three actually making a fucking profit. I'm hardly a hardcore Ninty fanboy but IGN get your act together. Hype busters? You guys are the ones that posting ever stupid Wii 2 rumour article on the net constantly, how about fucking stop it yourselves and wait for proper news, busting the hype they created themselves, fucking idiots


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

IGN is ran by fox news. not kidding


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

> Nintendo's relationship with publishers has always been tumultuous over the years, stemming from issues over licensing fees, too much control over direction* (in the case of studios like Rare and Factor 5)*



And while they did both released quality games. Look at Rare now. Idiot article.


----------



## AmigoOne (May 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> And while they did both released quality games. Look at Rare now. Idiot article.



Rage harder dude. IGN posted legitimate points that nintendo has to overcome. The 3DS was not a failure in itself, but nintendo failed to meet expected sales when it released.

You are shitting fanboy rage right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> Rage harder dude. IGN posted legitimate points that nintendo has to overcome. The 3DS was not a failure in itself, but nintendo failed to meet expected sales when it released.
> 
> You are shitting fanboy rage right now.


 Nintento gave third party an opportunity with 3DS launch. They failed to do so 'quality wise". I can't wait for June 16, I am getting my 3DS that day with Oot3DS.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> Rage harder dude. IGN posted legitimate points that nintendo has to overcome. The 3DS was not a failure in itself, but nintendo failed to meet expected sales when it released.
> 
> You are shitting fanboy rage right now.



They were 400'000 short of four million. That's not a failure, especially when Nintendo purposefully held back their own games so that third party developers could get their games out. 3.6 million sales for a console without any real killer games? That's a significant success.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

> The 3DS was not a failure in itself, but nintendo failed to meet expected sales when it released.



Still the most successful launch of a Nintendo handheld, what does that say?

IGN are simply annoying. I don't see another article about NGP for instance?


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Still the most successful launch of a Nintendo handheld, what does that say?
> 
> IGN are simply annoying. I don't see another article about NGP for instance?



No new info on it. Otherwise there would be.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

NGP is gonna be shit.

oooh graphics and 2 touch screens and a camera. no thanks, sorry, i would rather spend the same amount for a next gen console


----------



## Falcon (May 2, 2011)

Nova said:


> NGP is gonna be shit.
> 
> oooh graphics and *2 touch screens* and a camera. no thanks, sorry, i would rather spend the same amount for a next gen console



Touch screen and a touch _pad_ 

And the 3DS isn't selling as well because of the games that are out now. Wait until this summer when the good stuff starts hittin the shelves and it'll kick ass again.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Touch screen and a touch _pad_



On the back of the screen. Which is retarded.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

and very uncomfortable


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

So Nintendo gonna stick with the Dual Layer 8.5gb Dvds?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

i think they would use blu ray logically


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Was there some rumors about a blu ray drive?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

a little bit


----------



## Godku (May 2, 2011)

They have to use blue-ray...seriously. The only reason the PS2 was very successful is because it had a DVD player, it was by far the weakest of the 3 in terms of graphics. The PS3 is still alive because it has a blue-ray player. Nintendo need to put in a blue-ray player into this thing because I can guarantee you Sony will and all the casuals/movie watchers will buy that instead.


----------



## Sesha (May 2, 2011)

Godku said:


> They have to use blue-ray...seriously. The only reason the PS2 was very successful is because it had a DVD player





> The only reason



You have no idea how wrong you are.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

Godku said:


> They have to use blue-ray...seriously. The only reason the PS2 was very successful is because it had a DVD player, it was by far the weakest of the 3 in terms of graphics. The PS3 is still alive because it has a blue-ray player. Nintendo need to put in a blue-ray player into this thing because I can guarantee you Sony will and all the casuals/movie watchers will buy that instead.



You have no idea how wrong you are.


----------



## Godku (May 2, 2011)

Sesha said:


> You have no idea how wrong you are.



I'll elaborate.

- PS1 was successful which helped the PS2
- DVD player
- Cheaper than Xbox


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

The reason the PS2 was so successful was because many developers were greatly impressed by the PSOne... I mean, it not only sold more than any console had ever sold before - but it also kicked friggin' SEGA out of the hardware business. Sony's entrance into the video game market is secondly only to Nintendo's thanks to that. So by the time the PS2 was ready to come out, the Playstation brand was already incredibly popular.

As for the PS2's launch price - it was the same price as the Xbox at $300, but still $100 more than the Gamecube.


----------



## Godku (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> The reason the PS2 was so successful was because many developers were greatly impressed by the PSOne... I mean, it not only sold more than any console had ever sold before - but it also kicked friggin' SEGA out of the hardware business. Sony's entrance into the video game market is secondly only to Nintendo's thanks to that. So by the time the PS2 was ready to come out, the Playstation brand was already incredibly popular.
> 
> As for the PS2's launch price - it was the same price as the Xbox at $300, but still $100 more than the Gamecube.



They were? Here in the UK the Xbox was a tad more expensive...And yes the PS1 GREATLY helped the PS2. If people had a clue about hardware they'd have gone for Gamecube or Xbox.

Also, it was only more expensive than the Gamecube because it had a DVD player which was the new thing back then. DVD players were £100+ back in the day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

The blue ray rumors went by fast so I wonder...


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> The blue ray rumors went by fast so I wonder...



That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Canute87 (May 2, 2011)

I wonder what's going which concept is going to win the next console race.


----------



## Godku (May 2, 2011)

If the rumours are true:

- 2GB RAM GPU
- Blue ray
- Heavy third party support
- Wii games upscaled when played
- Pokemon RPG on launch day

Then this console will win the next war, if not at least challenge for the throne imo.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Godku said:


> - Pokemon RPG on launch day



The only thing that i saw when I read your post.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

how will it challenge its own throne ?


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

By succeeding it.


----------



## Godku (May 2, 2011)

Nova said:


> how will it challenge its own throne ?



I presume Microsoft will have a console out not too long after Nintendo's.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Nova said:


> how will it challenge its own throne ?



Oh you.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

A Pokemon RPG? Seriously Nintendo make a Pokemon MMORPG already. That shit will sell units.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> A Pokemon RPG? Seriously Nintendo make a Pokemon MMORPG already. That shit will sell units.



Quoted for the mother F'ing truth.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

Ill pick a squirtle and rape when i become Blastoise


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> A Pokemon RPG? Seriously Nintendo make a Pokemon MMORPG already. That shit will sell units.



I would gladly get behind a Pokemon MMORPG. I would pay $70 for it straight up.


----------



## DedValve (May 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I would gladly get behind a Pokemon MMORPG. I would pay $70 for it straight up.




+ the $5 monthly. 

Imagine a full 3d MMORPG in the style of the handhelds, no stupid gimmicks or anything just straight up pokemon with more people.

ALL OF MY MONEY NINTENDO.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

DedValve said:


> + the $5 monthly.
> 
> Imagine a full 3d MMORPG in the style of the handhelds, no stupid gimmicks or anything just straight up pokemon with more people.
> 
> ALL OF MY MONEY NINTENDO.



We can dream can we....

But a console Pokemon RPG is nice too. Its about damn time actually as well. I wonder is Game Freak developing it. Doubt it considering they have only developed two console games I believe back in the day, and don't have much experience in consoles.

I bet $20 that Retro Studios is working on it. Remember the rumours of Retro Studios working on something that would shock the fans?


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2011)

DedValve said:


> + the $5 monthly.
> 
> Imagine a full 3d MMORPG in the style of the handhelds, no stupid gimmicks or anything just straight up pokemon with more people.
> 
> ALL OF MY MONEY NINTENDO.



 if you want a good MMO, at least $15 a month.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2011)

I dont get it, they could print money with console RPG or another Pokemon Stadium. Just don't understand why they haven't done much. Maybe it is too much work for hundreds of pokemon to translate to 3d and all that jazz.


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2011)

Nah, Nintendo just figures they can make plenty of money off the handheld games, and they're probably relatively cheap to produce.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 3, 2011)

lol, fuckin so fail


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 3, 2011)

If that "feel" controller thing is right.


then we definitely need a porn game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

I dunno what to say, I don't like kotaku that much.... About the disc size 25gb? hmm.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 3, 2011)

i was expecting more. apparently it only has 360 level graphics. no ones gonna buy that shit without  a harddrive, without great graphics, at 400 bucks


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

Nova said:


> i was expecting more. apparently it only has 360 level graphics. no ones gonna buy that shit without  a harddrive, without great graphics, at 400 bucks


 I agree. I dunno about Kotaku sources but like everybody else I have to wait and see. lol


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

The more I read these 'rumors" the more discouraged i get. Although, if it still has a pokemon rpg on it, launch day.....


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2011)

The news is just conflicting. Apparently Nintendo went to dev to ask for specs and now it's 360 graphics? I swear at this point anyone could just creat crap rumours and the press will report on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

*Nintendo's E3 2011 press conference date/time/location set*


*Date - June 7th
Time - 9:00 A.M. PDT
Place - Nokia Theater*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

This thing is sounding like more and more of a failure.

Especially that controller. Why does Nintendo feel the need to "innovate" by creating shitty gimmicks? Can't they just make a good console with good support and good hardware?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo's E3 2011 press conference date/time/location set*
> 
> 
> *Date - June 7th
> ...



Excellent.  Don't have work that day.



CrazyMoronX said:


> This thing is sounding like more and more of a failure.
> 
> Especially that controller. Why does Nintendo feel the need to "innovate" by creating shitty gimmicks? Can't they just make a good console with good support and good hardware?



Rumors are far too conflicting to be taken with a grain of salt.

I feel the same way.  Good games and good hardware is the best.  But Nintendo seems set on providing an experience that others can't offer.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2011)

What exactly do you mean by good console CMX? Are they supposed to try and do battle in graphics and power with Sony and Microsoft?

I don't even know why I'm asking. As long as it has good RPGS CMX will be pleased


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> What exactly do you mean by good console CMX? Are they supposed to try and do battle in graphics and power with Sony and Microsoft?
> 
> I don't even know why I'm asking. As long as it has good RPGS CMX will be pleased



And here we go!


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

> What exactly do you mean by good console CMX? Are they supposed to try and do battle in graphics and power with Sony and Microsoft?



Yes.  As long as they surpass the current generation, in power, by a good amount they will have a good console.  Developers then will want to develop games for it.  And along the shit that we will get there will be a few good third party games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Excellent. Don't have work that day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I suppose. I don't really buy into rumors, I  just expect everything Nintendo to produce console-wise to suck. 

It hasn't been good since SNES. N64 had a couple hits, but I wouldn't call that thing _good_.


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> What exactly do you mean by good console CMX? Are they supposed to try and do battle in graphics and power with Sony and Microsoft?
> 
> I don't even know why I'm asking. As long as it has good RPGS CMX will be pleased


 I couldn't care less about graphics, of course, I mean that it should just be a good console with regular controls. No shitty motion control. No glorified iPhone for a controller. No idiotic haptic sensory "feel" technology. If I want to feel vibrations under my fingers I'd fuck a woman with cerebral palsy.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

> It hasn't been good since SNES. N64 had a couple hits, but I wouldn't call that thing good.



Nintendo really fucked up by sticking to the cartridge format.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I couldn't care less about graphics, of course, I mean that it should just be a good console with regular controls. No shitty motion control. No glorified iPhone for a controller. No idiotic haptic sensory "feel" technology. *If I want to feel vibrations under my fingers I'd fuck a woman with cerebral palsy.*




And this is why you are my favorite poster here.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2011)

@CMX: So basically you want them to make a console that is not much different than PS3 or 360 except it has the Nintendo label on it?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 3, 2011)

Also, by do battle, I meant try and have graphics that are way better than 360 or PS3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

Jim Reilly Ign Crew..

@ubermatik The 8GB storage thing seems legit. I don't know about the other stuff.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Also, by do battle, I meant try and have graphics that are way better than 360 or PS3.



You do know that this isn't hard to accomplish, right?



Malvingt2 said:


> Jim Reilly Ign Crew..
> 
> @ubermatik The 8GB storage thing seems legit. I don't know about the other stuff.



Meh.  More speculation.


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Nintendo really fucked up by sticking to the cartridge format.



Hell no. Even Sony learned flash memory is better than discs. Bigger capacity, less loading times, smaller form factor. Really, I don't get why home consoles don't move to flash memory as well. They'd benefit a lot from it.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

Flash memory is indeed better than discs but the cartridges for N64 could only have a maximun of 64 MBs compared to hundreds of megabytes held by PS1 CDs.  This limited the amount of textures that were available to use.  Games were forced to stretch low quality textures which led to blurry graphics.

Though I did like the fact that there wasn't any loading.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumor - E3 promos filmed, hand models needed*

Coming from the Twitter account of Supererogatory...

*Told Nintendo filmed Cafe E3 promotional videos last week in Orange County with a bunch of seeming hand models cast "based on their hands."*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @CMX: So basically you want them to make a console that is not much different than PS3 or 360 except it has the Nintendo label on it?


 Why not? Why does everything have to have some gimmick? Nintendo has different games, too. In the end it's all about the games, not about how you play them with a fancy touchscreen vibrating dildo.


Winny said:


> Hell no. Even Sony learned flash memory is better than discs. Bigger capacity, less loading times, smaller form factor. Really, I don't get why home consoles don't move to flash memory as well. They'd benefit a lot from it.


 True, I hate loading times associated with discs and everything. It will all come full-circle.


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

June 7th can't come soon enough. All these "rumours" are doing my head in.


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2011)

Its looking more and more like I won't buy this thing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 3, 2011)

Meh, as long as I can play something, I'm getting it.

What I really hope though is that all this gimmick shit is optional or at least doesn't get in the way in my gaming experience.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 3, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumor - New original touch device required

*Coming from the Twitter account of Supererogatory...


*Told Nintendo filmed Cafe E3 promotional videos last week in  Orange County where you need to cut off your dick if you want to play. "Risky requirement."*


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

Don't believe all these rumours unless Nintendo confirm something themselves, also don't believe the hyped rumours either because you may be let down in the end.


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

Nova said:


> *Project Cafe rumor - New original touch device required
> 
> *Coming from the Twitter account of Supererogatory...
> 
> ...



Which game? And is it worth it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

*THQ excited to work on Project Cafe*


"We are excited about the prospect of new hardware next year and look forward to working on that system."

THQ wouldn't comment on specs of Project Cafe, stating that they're "going to respect Nintendo's request to disclose the details about their system as they see fit."


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

A developer excited to work on Project Cafe?  Clearly it shits on the current generation of consoles.  :ho


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2011)

I hate loading screens so fucking much. MGS4 made me wanna fling my PS3 out the window.


----------



## Corran (May 3, 2011)

If this thing has 8GB flash memory then I'll wait to buy it. I know its only a rumour but it sounds like something Nintendo would do.


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (May 3, 2011)

Truth be told, the 8GB storage doesn't surprise me either. For the more casual (I hate using this word, but it fits) gamer, dozens of gigs of storage aren't really that much of an issue.

However, I can see Nintendo releasing propriety hard-drives for the more dedicated gamer to purchase. The Big N really likes selling peripherals. Time will tell.


----------



## ensoriki (May 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Pokemon MMO starting with Kanto, where each expansion is a new region :33



If it's a wow clow with just pokemon it would suck.

A Pokemon MMORPG should be truly be a multiplayer experience but either a turn based MMORPG or a action MMORPG.
By action I don't mean press skills on your skillbar that shit is stupid.

How would a pokemon MMORPG play?

IMO
A) Turn based.
Triggering a battle would put two players in an instance where they would take turns. Essentially it's the core pokemon experience just dragged into an MMO.

B) Action oriented.
Instead of pressing keys on a skillbar and grinding which would be a terrible way to go since the market is already litterally filled to capacity with those games, it be better off to come up with a feel that is less prominent in MMORPG's. Take systems like LoZ, Shooters, KH, GoW, MW, etc action games where dodging, cover and blocking matter to create an enganging pokemon MMORPG. 

I'd love a pokemon action rpg...like kingdom hearts but with all the pokemon (but that's a lot of data for every pokemon so 151 is a good starting place).


Something like you catch a charmander.
To dodge, double tap the d-pad in a direction and you'll dodge, A button is standard attack, B button or W/E is your special moves like Flamethrower, Cut, scratch, leer.
Change your 4 moves as you level up and find TM's have good enganging PvP, a pokemon league and everything.
If they could expand that into an actual MMORPG so that it wasn't boring WoW like press skillbar and spam potions...I'd be down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

No HDD = lame. 

I don't even use my PS3's 350gb drive though. I have a bunch of demos saved on there but that's only because I have so much space I don't use.  Even if I copied a movie to it I would delete it after I watched it anyway.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> If it's a wow clow with just pokemon it would suck.
> 
> A Pokemon MMORPG should be truly be a multiplayer experience but either a turn based MMORPG or a action MMORPG.
> By action I don't mean press skills on your skillbar that shit is stupid.
> ...



Agree completely, MMO's are all just skillbar pressing. They're all the same at the heart of the gameplay. If pokemon came in and changed that, it would be great.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Seems like a shitload of work with 150 pokemon. But what we want, nonetheless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

Pokemon MMO. 

I might play that if it was actually fun unlike most MMORPGs. And it didn't cost moneys.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2011)

everything costs moneys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

I mean per month kinda moneys. That's the worst kind. I don't mind buying a game, but I do mind paying to play it.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2011)

Pokemon MMORPG would be interesting. Though, if they made it have a required monthly payment I'd pass.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 4, 2011)

Judging by Nintendo's views on DLC I can't imagine any MMO they produce being P2P.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Judging by Nintendo's views on DLC I can't imagine any MMO they produce being P2P.


 Instead they'll just release a new add-on every month.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

Yep DLC every month. Then Expansions every year. Sounds bout right.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2011)

Monster Hunter Frontier should come to the Wii 2.


----------



## Velocity (May 4, 2011)

A Pok?mon MMO... If they did that, it would have to be very different from your normal MMO. But all I'd really want is an online version of the normal Pok?mon RPG with a customisable avatar and a variety of missions that extend beyond participating in the Gym Challenge (no, I don't mean "kill fifteen Chanseys to gather their eggs").


----------



## Spirit King (May 4, 2011)

A gw2 style mmo would work pretty well for a Pokemon mmo. B2P with regular exapansions, no traditional quests but simple events etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumor - A bit more on Nintendo's rumored E3 promo video, and more GTA rumors*


Gonintendo quote:

Yesterday we told you a rumor concerning filming of a Nintendo E3 promo for Project Cafe. The promo supposedly involved some high quality hand models. Just what qualities did people need to be a part of the promo video? The superannuation Twitter account had this to say...

*The hands "had to be flawless" and "couldn't have blemishes, wrinkles or a lot of hair."*

Moving on from that, here's yet another rumor concerning the Grand Theft Auto franchise.

*It is my understanding that the new GTA will be unveiled at E3 in some capacity.*

We've all heard the rumor of Rockstar showing off GTA 5 for Project Cafe at E3. While I still think that's too good to be true, at least this bit of information gives us a little more hope. Of course, the Tweet doesn't mention any Nintendo connection, but we can speculate!


----------



## Sotei (May 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No HDD = lame.
> 
> I don't even use my PS3's 350gb drive though. I have a bunch of demos saved on there but that's only because I have so much space I don't use.  Even if I copied a movie to it I would delete it after I watched it anyway.




While I agree that no HDD is a little lame, it's totally understandable why they would go with onboard flash. A lot of the times when 360s Red Ring or when PS3s die, it's usually cause the HDDs went to shit. I just had my computers HDD die on me just a couple of weeks ago, HDDs die, they could last years or they could last a couple of months.

I rather have the internal flash that Nintendo is supposedly going to have then an HDD that could die at any moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

That's a bit overdramatic. Hard drives don't just randomly die all the time. They're very stable and dependable. I've had 4 consecutive HDDs last for more than 5 years and never had a problem.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2011)

The 360 red ring never harmed the HDD and wasn't caused by the HDD, the PS3 failures I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2011)

Hard Drives get a bad reputation cuz they're dependable, yet fragile. They hold a crap ton of info and can last for years, but you have to treat them with the care that you would give your own child. And while this should be status quo for anyone owning a piece of tech they paid out the ass for, most just can't be bothered to do that.

I have an external Hard Drive that's lasted me a couple years so far, but I just use it for storage, so I rarely move it or turn it on.


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2011)

I had 3 HDD die on me within a 2 year period.


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (May 4, 2011)

Hard drive quality can vary wildly. The only two hard drives that failed on me where made by Maxtor. I have a Seagate disk (purchased before the Seagate acquisition of Maxtor) that has been chugging along flawlessly for the past 7 or so years without so much as a hiccup.

In so long as Nintendo picks a good HD maker, they should have very little problem with implementing the option on their new console.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 4, 2011)

I thought the rumor was Nintendo is using flash not a HDD. Flash seems more likely because of cost.

plus I do not want a HDD because I am tired of installing game data on my HDD for 360 / Ps3. 8 gig of data is more than enough for digital games (not full blown retail games but I can careless about that).  I just hope they put in at least a gig of ram.


----------



## Godku (May 5, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I thought the rumor was Nintendo is using flash not a HDD. Flash seems more likely because of cost.
> 
> plus I do not want a HDD because I am tired of installing game data on my HDD for 360 / Ps3. 8 gig of data is more than enough for digital games (not full blown retail games but I can careless about that).  *I just hope they put in at least a gig of ram*.



Apparently it will have 2GB GPU of RAM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2011)

*Wii2 to be built by Hon Hai*

*Will start taking delivery in October*

We have been hearing this rumor for about two weeks now, but we had difficultly verifying it until now. The Taiwan Economic News has confirmed that Hon Hai Precision Industry Co reportedly has an exclusive contract to build the Wii2 for Nintendo. 

Our sources are also saying that Hon Hai will be able to start delivering the first units to Nintendo in October, but it is unclear what the run rate will be once the building is on the way. Whispers suggest that Nintendo will start ramping up production for an expected launch in North America slated for next year. Despite some suggesting a holiday launch for Nintendo yet this year, we just don’t hear it that way. 

With the news from Taiwan comes word that the MSRP of the Wii2 will be an estimated $350 to $450.This number is a bit shocking for Nintendo, but actually not unexpected given the hardware that the Wii2 will be using. While others continue to report that the Wii2 will not be HD, the information we have still indicates that the console will use a modified GPU from the ATI R700 family and it will support 1080 HD.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> With the news from Taiwan comes word that the MSRP of the Wii2 will be an estimated *$350 to $450*.



Eh, I can wait a few years.

OG Wii it is.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

> With the news from Taiwan comes word that the MSRP of the Wii2 will be an estimated $350 to $450.This number is a bit shocking for Nintendo, but actually not unexpected given the hardware that the Wii2 will be using. While others continue to report that the Wii2 will not be HD, the information we have still indicates that the console will use a modified GPU from the ATI R700 family and it will support 1080 HD.



Oh hell yes.  $350 to $450 price tag only means that it will be very powerful.  An Ati R700 is an excellent choice for a gpu.  

Hopefully this is true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, I can wait a few years.
> 
> OG Wii it is.


 Man so many rumors and I still can't believe that Nintendo is going over $300 dollars. I have to see it to believe it.



eternal fail said:


> Oh hell yes.  $350 to $450 price tag only means that it will be very powerful.  An Ati R700 is an excellent choice for a gpu.
> 
> Hopefully this is true.


 lol It seem it is really powerful, according to rumors.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

The rumors are all over the place.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Wonder what the most unrealistic rumor there is, so far.


----------



## Spirit King (May 5, 2011)

On the whole HDD Hard drive or not, there is a very clear advantage to not using one, in comparison to an SSD (flash drive). SSD is a lot faster than normal hard drives up to around 3 times as fast. This means reduced loading and the like for anything using the hard drive which seems like a very nintendo thing to do.

Time will tell if the increased speed is worth it.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> On the whole HDD Hard drive or not, there is a very clear advantage to not using one, in comparison to an SSD (flash drive). SSD is a lot faster than normal hard drives up to around 3 times as fast. This means reduced loading and the like for anything using the hard drive which seems like a very nintendo thing to do.
> 
> Time will tell if the increased speed is worth it.



One thing that will always attract me is short loading times. if they could cut that down to minimum with a SSD (unlikely that they would have one in there), then that is all the more reason for me to get one.


----------



## Spirit King (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> One thing that will always attract me is short loading times. if they could cut that down to minimum with a SSD (unlikely that they would have one in there), then that is all the more reason for me to get one.



If it's 8 gb it's seems there's a good chance it'll be an SSD. SSD justs mean Solid state drive. Flash drives are essentially cheap portable SSD's. SSD's are only ridiculously expensive win you get to say 60 or 80 gb. For 8 gb it'd be fairly cheap.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> If it's 8 gb it's seems there's a good chance it'll be an SSD. SSD justs mean Solid state drive. Flash drives are essentially cheap portable SSD's. SSD's are only ridiculously expensive win you get to say 60 or 80 gb. For 8 gb it'd be fairly cheap.



Yes, I know what SSD means, and I know what it is.


----------



## Spirit King (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yes, I know what SSD means, and I know what it is.



Meh a fair number of people don't so I decided to state it anyway. Plus you should know an 8gb SSD ain't expensive.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2011)

How bad Nintendo would look if they go with 8Gb?


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Yea, I know a 8gig one isn't expensive, but only 8 is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I just care about the games. And the controls of said games.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2011)

Well they'll probably have external hardrives for that reason, and I think there are still plenty of people around who would rather have physical copies of their games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

The Wii2 External HDD with touch-screen controls only 299.99 for 50GB.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Wii2 External HDD with touch-screen controls only 299.99 for 50GB.



Quoted for the motherfucking truth.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Wii2 External HDD with touch-screen controls only 299.99 for 50GB.



You mean that I'll be able to manage my HDD and play games at the same time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> You mean that I'll be able to manage my HDD and play games at the same time?


 Totally!

You can even detach the 5lb unit and use it as a MP3 player.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

Fabulous.  How about a video player?


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2011)

you people are conspicuous


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

Is that a crime?


----------



## Godku (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Totally!
> 
> You can even detach the 5lb unit and use it as a MP3 player.



You best not be trolling because I just came.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2011)

Miyamoto on Wii successor talk:


*"Please be patient! Even when the Wii launched, we were developing new hardware. The creation of devices is quite speedy nowadays, and we're always working on new ideas. There’s definitely space for uniqueness in a home console. As you know the Wii is family orientated, played in the living room of the household. We’re hoping to evolve that, there’s a variety of options we can think of. With the more advanced devices, game design is currently at a high level. Nowadays I think it’s really important that designers are really unique and individual. It’s costly if you are focussing on similar ideas, so that uniqueness is important. You can get more budget for games, but your energy must be focussed, otherwise it won’t last. Don't focus on how many stages it's got. Tell me if you’ve seen it before. That’s the challenge for me."*


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

> As you know the Wii is family orientated, played in the living room of the household. We’re hoping to evolve that, there’s a variety of options we can think of.



Don't ruin my dreams, Miyamoto.  ;_;


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2011)

*Survey shows gamers picking better motion controls as their most-requested feature for Project Cafe*

The following information comes from an IndustryGamers survey including 1,678 readers, which pertained to Project Cafe...

- nearly a third want improved motion control as the most wanted feature
- robust graphics and online functionality received fewer votes
- augmented reality was the second most selected response with 20.14% of the total vote
- desire for better graphics gained 20.08% of the vote
- online gained close to 16% of the vote
- 8% want the touchscreen aspect and other rumored details
- the other category (less than 3%) consisted of write-ins
- write-ins were for a hard drive, cloud storage, more support for indies, trophies/achievements, and backwards compatibility


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

> Survey shows gamers picking better motion controls as their most-requested feature for Project Cafe


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 5, 2011)

all those casuall gamers


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 5, 2011)

Has Anyone posted Rumors about Nintendo Feel? if so i shall do it


----------



## ensoriki (May 5, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> A gw2 style mmo would work pretty well for a Pokemon mmo. B2P with regular exapansions, no traditional quests but simple events etc.



GW2 is a step in the right direction.
Thing is...it's Nintendo. Servers are not going to be kept up for an mmorpg, they would make it a peer to peer experience. 

As far as Nintendo and MMORPG the farthest I see them currently willing to go is B2P peer to peer, with DLC.
---
In terms of memory space, I don't think it would be hard for them to make pokemon, give them 20+ movesets on average and then let them only carry 4 moves at any given time.

Controlling a pokemon mmorpg...on a console though? Sounds quite difficult?
You want the player able to switch pokemon on the fly, so he has to be able to quickly access any of his 6 pokemon...without pausing the game since you cant pause an mmorpg. So what would you use for that, D-pad left and right to select a pokemon d-pad up send it out, d-pad down to pull it back?
Then you need a jump button and your attack options at least 4 of them, movement (analog stick) and probably a button to activate your pokemons ability.
I'd say more but I'm brobably getting over realistic.

How would you have all the stuff needed fitted into the controller without being overwhelmed?
(Assuming you have like 7 buttons)

A button - attack?
b button -Jump?
C button - Moves?
Z button - Moves?
R shoulder button - moves?
L shoulder button - moves?
Select button - Ability?
start button - Inventory?
D-pad - Pokeball select?
Analog - Movement?

B+ analog to side step/backflip?


which ultimately brings me to this.
Project Cafe's controller better have some good buttons. The Wii controller didn't have enough IMo, you could get around that with directional waggle, but that crap never went flawlessly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 5, 2011)

post em and get negged


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 5, 2011)

Nova said:


> post em and get negged



 why? even though i dont care about rep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Survey shows gamers picking better motion controls as their most-requested feature for Project Cafe*
> 
> The following information comes from an IndustryGamers survey including 1,678 readers, which pertained to Project Cafe...
> 
> ...



Failure poll.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Speaking of which, they gonna add trophy/achievement systems in?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of which, they gonna add trophy/achievement systems in?



I never get the point of those.

I mean, I like some sort of challenge, like defeating the games in the higher difficulties or finding all subquests sort of thing but whats the point of achieving 147 headshots in 43 minutes with a hand tied to my back??

But i guess a lot of people really dig into this.


----------



## ensoriki (May 5, 2011)

Trophies allow you to pretend that your good at a game.
...jk.
It depends on the game really, some will give actual achievements some will give retarded crap like kill 100 rabbits.

What megaman 9 had an achievement of completing it all without dying which granted the game it was, meant basically be flawless at the game. So it was an alright achievement.
I don't understand systems to show off your trophies though like who really gives a damn wtf u did?


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

I usually just use it for my brother, we have fun with em, like a challenge against each other to do X or Y. But then again, what I would like Xbox to do with their achievement points, is allow you to spend them on avatar items or something.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Trophies allow you to pretend that your good at a game.
> ...jk.
> It depends on the game really, some will give actual achievements some will give retarded crap like kill 100 rabbits.
> 
> ...



Megaman 9 & 10 had one for compelting the game without being hit.

ahahahhahahahhahahahhaah


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2011)

*IGN talks Project Cafe power claims, still believe it's significantly more powerful than 360/PS3*


Coming from the IGN mailbag section...

*..exactly how much the power of the "Wii 2" increases over the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 is subject to debate. We've heard "significantly," but we don't know exactly what that means. That word isn't a number. You and I probably have very different ideas of what that word represents.*


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

IGN need to shut up and let E3 come.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> IGN need to shut up and let E3 come.



I wish they would but sites to need to attract visitors and there is no better way than to comment on the hottest topic at the moment.  Best to just ignore the rumors.


----------



## ichigeau (May 5, 2011)

wii 2 more powerfull than the 360/ps3 ?
well if its true its not surprising at all for a nex-gen console.

its like if you compare the n64 and playstation with a gamecube


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2011)

*RUMOR - Microsoft sends out dev kits for 360 successor, rushing to announce at E3 to steal Nintendo's thunder*

Well, if this rumor is to be believed, Nintendo could be in for a rough battle come E3. According to an inside source, Microsoft has already sent out a very early dev kit for the 360 successor to EA. Obviously, EA and Microsoft aren't confirming this. This same source believes that a launch by 2012's end is possible, with initial details revealed at this year's E3. Why the sudden rumors of Microsoft's next-gene system?

*“Why let Nintendo steal the thunder in June [At E3]? It doesn’t want to lose momentum. That’s why I think Microsoft is rushing to make an announcement at E3.” inside source*




Cafe vs Microsoft new console? XD


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

Yeah sure their gonna steal thunder with some questionable trailers or spec info. "Inside Source" be trolling.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

I know Nintendo Conference is last, is Sony's first or second?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2011)

lol, just be some basic shit tellin people its in production, anything more would probably be a joke and get boo'ed compared to project cafe fare in developement


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

*Update 3*: Electronic Arts' director of corporate communications  Jeff Brown said in a statement to IGN, "This story is a total  fabrication – 100 percent not true." 

*Update 2*: A trusted development source tells IGN, "To the best of  my knowledge no one here knows what [the new Xbox] will be. Only that  it will probably drop in 2013." 

*Update 1*: An unnamed source tells  an E3 2011 reveal for Microsoft's next Xbox is "highly unlikely," putting Develop's E3 rumor to rest for now. 

*Original Story*: Citing an unnamed source, UK-based video game  industry magazine Develop is reporting that Microsoft has provided  Electronic Arts with development hardware that will become the next Xbox  as early as 2012.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2011)

yeh i expected it to be false. cant make a system and push it out in less then 2 months


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Nova said:


> yeh i expected it to be false. cant make a system and push it out in less then 2 months



lol 2months.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Update 3*: Electronic Arts' director of corporate communications  Jeff Brown said in a statement to IGN, "This story is a total  fabrication ? 100 percent not true."
> 
> *Update 2*: A trusted development source tells IGN, "To the best of  my knowledge no one here knows what [the new Xbox] will be. Only that  it will probably drop in 2013."
> 
> ...


 That rumor got hammer fast.. XD


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I know Nintendo Conference is last, is Sony's first or second?



Sony's is second. Their's is on the afternoon of June 6th.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2011)

*Project Cafe: Your Wii 2 Designs*
We asked and you submitted. See what you created for Nintendo's next console.


----------



## Gnome (May 6, 2011)

This plz.


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

^Looks like an 80s printer...


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 6, 2011)

Yessssssssssss


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Don't forget the handle.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yessssssssssss



I dislike this one.  Wouldn't mind the design Gnome posted.


----------



## ensoriki (May 6, 2011)

Nintendo's project Cafe is going to be a sphere, so that when you get bored with it you can use it as a soccer ball.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

> Nintendo's project Cafe is going to be a sphere, so that when you get bored with it you can use it as a soccer ball.



Or you could just get a soccer ball, it'd be cheaper


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Nintendo's project Cafe is going to be a sphere, so that when you get bored with it you can use it as a soccer ball.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2011)

O_O South Park right? they called it?


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Look like a design from another show a long time ago, calling a system the gamesphere. I can't remember what it was though.


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2011)

Its the "Okama Gamesphere" from South Park back in 2001 
Looking back on it I can't believed they called it "Okama"


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Looks like an 80s printer...



Don't be mean to the 80s printers.


----------



## Gnome (May 7, 2011)

It reminds me of the SNES


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2011)

SNES are so fucking ugly though....


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 7, 2011)

no they are awesome


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2011)

Not as awesome as...ze Genesis.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

Blast Processing!!!!!!1111onee11111


----------



## Gnome (May 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> SNES are so fucking ugly though....



Your face is ugly.

/no retort


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 7, 2011)

i was thinkin

project cafe would sell like hot cakes if it had 16 bit graphics, thats a bigger step up from current gens 8 bit, hopefully comes true


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2011)

*So, at this point our semi-reliable rumor list is:*

R700 based GPU
25 Gig Discs
8 Gig Flash
3-Core PowerPC processor
Traditional layout controller with a 6" screen.
Compatible with Wiimote

*Speculation:*

Name
Hard Drive/SD Card compatibility
Specifics on CPU/GPU
RAM (type and capacity)
Motion Control (new variation?)

*Confirmed Things:*

Partnering with an outside company for online. Source*
Spending more time fostering 3rd party relationships.

*Common Sense:*

Should support all HD resolutions
HDMI support and component/composite


*


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

Yayyyy more speculation.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Emily Rogers, Cafe game screen is today. Let see what happen with that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

I bet it's gonna give me a boner.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

*Rumor Consolidation 2011*

September 2010:
-Itagaki of Team Ninja hints at game Devil's Third being made for Wii2

October 2010:
-Marvell QuadCore processors for new console - *This might have had something to do with Kinect, But I don't remember.
-IBM implies that Wii2 uses Cell based PPC

November 2010:
-Marvell Quad cores gets a large order: From large console manufacturer - *once again might be Kinect related.
-House of the Dead: Overkill 2 in the works  
-EA reviving NFL Blitz

December 2010:

January 2011:
-UltraViolet Media Cloud service coming to a console - Most Likely Sony since Sony is a partner.
-New Pokemon game for Wii

February 2011:
-Wii2 announcement coming soon according to THQ

March 2011:
-Wii2 announcement coming soon according to EA
-AMD working on CPU/GPU combined chip for console due for release @ end of 2012; Told to bring schedule in for earlier release

April 2011:
-Monster Hunter 3DS to be announced soon
-SSFIV3D connects to home console - Hint @ Wii2 from Capcom and 3DS -> Wii2 connectivity
-Wii price drop to $150 on May 15th *Confirmed*
-Wii2 announcement @ E3: 1080p HD, More powerful than PS360, BC with Wii, release late 2012 *Partially Confirmed*
-New Wii2 controller has HD screen built in
-Wii2 to use Bluray technology
-Wii2 actually aimed at early 2012 release (1st half 2012) *IGN backs this up in their mailbag*
-Controller Screen is actually a Touch Screen
-Project Cafe: Wii2 Controller is a Tablet: 6" touch Screen on Controller, front facing camera & doubles as sensor bar for BC *Codename Confirmed*
-Dual Analogs, Streaming & Games Wii2 controller to rival 3DS, NGP, iPhone & iPad apparently
-1st & 3rd Party games @ E3 EA, Ubisoft & Capcom all but confirmed
-Wii2 = TriCore PPC & R700 class GPU w/ 512+MB Ram Another surprise to be shown @ E3
-3rd Parties have had Wii2 Dev Kits for Months, Has better Motion Tracking than Move
-Pikmin 3 moved to Project Cafe to be shown @ E3; Nintendo also in talks with R* for solid AAA support.
-Wii2 launch June 2012; Rockstar delivering game (?GTA V?) during launch window
-Wii2, 3DS & E3!? Oh Yes!!; 3rd Parties taking a front seat this time around.
-Retro working on Wii2 game; and it's "a project everyone wants us to do" (Starfox? Zelda? New Original FPS?)
-Retro's new game is actually Eternal Darkness 2?
-"Where there's smoke, there's fire" - Miyamoto's comment on Project Cafe - He also said not to believe everything you hear though.
-Wii2 controller has a 6.2" screen and 8 buttons
-IGN: The N Stream (Wii2) Details "confirmed"?
-1up says: No Friend Codes for Wii2
-Retro making DKCR sequel for Wii2?
-Project Cafe Codename Confirmed; 01net rumors now have even more credibility
-4Chan Cafe "Leak"?; Sounds like a wishlist to me.
-Rareware to make 3DS games?; not sure how likely this one is, but Rare did release DS games
-Nintendo Select = $19.99 Players Choice line? *Confirmed*
-Project Cafe E3 Publishers List?; More than likely fake, but the real thing will probably still be close

May 2011
-Haptic Feedback & Vitality Sensor Built In?
-Project Cafe: 8GB onboard Flash, 25GB disc & 1080p
-Track Pad in the Cafe Pad?; Just because I don't believe it don't mean it's not possible...
-GTAV to be revealed @ E3?
-$350+ Wii2 starts production in October
-MS to steal Nintendo's thunder @ E3? rumor killed.


Love how this guy put everything together as a file.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Rumors.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

> -AMD working on CPU/GPU combined chip for console due for release @ end of 2012; Told to bring schedule in for earlier release



Interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

*Majesco Entertainment Announces Zumba Fitness 2...and possibly hints at Wii successor release date*


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

^ Booo   .


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 10, 2011)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaame


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Majesco Entertainment Announces Zumba Fitness 2...and possibly hints at Wii successor release date*



Doubt it since all rumors point to Wii 2 being released in late 2012.  Majesco is probably releasing on another system such as Xbox 360.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^ Booo   .


 I know



Nova said:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaaame


 lol I know Nova but hey a probably hint is a hint.



eternal fail said:


> Doubt it since all rumors point to Wii 2 being released in late 2012.  Majesco is probably releasing on another system such as Xbox 360.


 Yeah, all depend it is a probably hint so, reason why I posted it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 10, 2011)

Dont understimate dancing-fitness games.

Those things sell like theres no tomorrow...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Emily Rogers
Posted May 10, 2011 at 4:08 pm
Hey guys. My sources are a bit slow, but I guarantee I have the goods. Should be able to post screenshots by the end of the week. What I have will blow your minds, and I swear it?s worth the wait. You won?t believe how good this particular game looks in HD. Let me just say it?s a Nintendo classic that everyone has been waiting for. I can?t say anything more until I have the pics, but you will all just have to trust me on this one.
And I also want to thank Kyle for coming to my defense. A lot of people on the internet are assholes, and like I always say, if you don?t believe my information and rumors (which I clearly say they are) don?t come to my site. I have never let you guys down in the past, so there is no reason for all of the hostility and sexist comments. Kyle, if you are ever in the Redmond area, send me a note and we can get together. I enjoy reading your comments and have felt a strong connection to you from the beginning. Maybe we can even grab a couple drinks and head back to my place. I will even let you lube up a wiimote and stick in in my ass. Or we can do yours if you prefer.
Anyways, stay tuned readers. Look forward to hearing from me soon.


Read more: 


Smh Emily


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

> Should be able to post screenshots by the end of the week.



I'll believe that when I see that.



> Kyle, if you are ever in the Redmond area, send me a note and we can get together. I enjoy reading your comments and have felt a strong connection to you from the beginning. Maybe we can even grab a couple drinks and head back to my place. I will even let you lube up a wiimote and stick in in my ass. Or we can do yours if you prefer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I'll believe that when I see that.


 Lmao. I just copied and pasted that without cutting that last part of the messages. lol


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Kyle, if you are ever in the Redmond area, send me a note and we can get together. I enjoy reading your comments and have felt a strong connection to you from the beginning. Maybe we can even grab a couple drinks and head back to my place. *I will even let you lube up a wiimote and stick in in my ass.* Or we can do yours if you prefer.
> Anyways, stay tuned readers. Look forward to hearing from me soon.



The fuck? Who is this chick again?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? Who is this chick again?


 The one who gave us the developers list for Cafe.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

Why the fuck is she talking about sticking wii motes up her ass....and what she looks like?


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why the fuck is she talking about sticking wii motes up her ass....and what she looks like?



I'm guessing that's her on the picture she's using. Or maybe it's boxxy.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I'm guessing that's her on the picture she's using. Or maybe it's boxxy.



Oh, I didn't click the link, I just read what Malvy posted.

@ pic....damn, I wouldn't mind letting _her_ handle my wii remote...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

lol  Nvm, someone took her avatar.. what a jerk lol sorry for that guys.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 10, 2011)

ITT 

People cannot tell the difference between the real emily and the fake emily.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> ITT
> 
> People cannot tell the difference between the real emily and the fake emily.



I don't even know who the fuck Emily was until he posted that paragraph.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

*Could these be screenshots of Project Cafe games?*

So I have been seeing a lot of people taking shots at me or whatever.  In all honesty, I really don’t care.  I post anything I receive on here for your amusement/entertainment and my amusement and entertainment.  You have the choice to believe or not to believe.  It doesn’t matter.  E3 will be here before you know it. 
As promised, here is a little snack to make the wait a little less brutal.
As always, take anything below as rumor until confirmation from an official source.  I do not claim these screenshots to be official.  But my sources gave me the scoop on a million things about the new Nintendo console before other sources caught wind of them (Pikmin, Rockstar, Retrostudios).  And through these sources, they have supplied me with some screenshots for two games.
Enjoy.
Warning: Please understand that everything below is rumored.  Every thing below is from reliable sources, but please consider everything below as rumor for now.









Read more:


----------



## Raging Bird (May 10, 2011)

there's a lot of detail in the endless ocean 3 screen. E3 is just a few weeks away.... Why do people want to spoil the surprise right now?


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

I want a bigger screenshot. Little images can be deceiving because we don't know what it will look like up-scaled.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I want a bigger screenshot. Little images can be deceiving because we don't know what it will look like up-scaled.


 oh about that she said:




Oh and let me make something clear.
I won?t resize these pics because people will make false claims of me changing pixels or other bullshit. So I?m leaving the pics as they are. I may post the enlarged pics in a FUTURE article though and leave the pic in here untouched to avoid controversy.
People will try to find any reason to bury me so I won?t take any chances for right now. But yeah for a future article ill post the enlarged pics.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 10, 2011)

Any pricing speculation?

$300?$200?


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

$350, I just take their latest handhelds release cost and add $100.


----------



## Corran (May 10, 2011)

Graphics need to be a huge step up from PS3/360 for me to pay over $300.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)

*Emily Rogers
Posted May 10, 2011 at 11:45 pm
Video is coming.*


Read more: 


Should I follow that too?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

I'll just wait until e3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I'll just wait until e3.


 sorry about the pictures tho. If she released a video, I am going to put spoiler tag on it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2011)

Pikmin 3 looks fake as hell.


----------



## Ziko (May 11, 2011)

Please let Pikmin 3 be real.. It's about DAMN TIME!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumors - A big list of supposed games*

Probably 100% fake but  why not see what it has? lol here guys.

--First Party--

::Launch Games::

Extreme Sports Cafe ("New" IP, Combines 1080 and Wave Race + Other Sports)
Pikmin Cafe (Interfaces with Pikmin 3DS)
Endless Ocean Cafe
Nintendogs Cafe Kennel (Interfaces with Nintendogs + Cats)
Mii Explore (New IP, Multiplayer Adventure Game)

::Launch Window::

Kirby's Epic Yarn 2 (Launch Window, Multiplayer)
Wario Ware Cafe (Launch - Launch Window?) 

::Future Games::

Super Mario Cafe (Late 2012/Early 2013, Paradigm Shift ala SM64)
Legend of Paper Zelda (Mid 2012, Paper Mario version of SNES Zelda)
Fire Emblem Cafe (Late 2012)
Retro Studios IP (Late 2012, New IP)
Project Sora IP (New IP)
Monolith Soft RPG (New IP)
Miyamoto Game (New IP)

--Third Party--

::Launch Games::

Battlefield 3 (Extra Content)
Street Fighter X Tekken (Timed Exclusive)
SSX
Super Monkey Ball Cafe
Tony Hawk Cafe
Ridge Racer Cafe
Mass Effect 3 (Possibly with ME 1 + 2?)
InVersion
Dragons Dogma
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
Metal Gear Solid: Rising (Extra Content)
Silent Hill: Downpour (Extra Content)
PES 2013 Cafe (Timed Exclusive)
Trauma Center Cafe

::Launch Window::

Modern Warfare 3
Grand Theft Auto V (Launch?, Timed Exclusive)
Dead Space Spin Off
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Cafe
Soul Caliber V (Extra Content)

::Future Games::

Sonic Cafe (Sonic Generations?)
Platinum Games IP (Bayonetta 2?)
Phantasty Star Online 2 (Late 2012?)
SEGA Game (???)
The Amazing Spider-Man: The Game
Rockstar Game (New IP?)
BioShock Infinite (Timed Exclusive)
Red Steel III
Beyond Good & Evil 2
Doom 4
Madden 2013 (Timed Exclusive)
Tiger Woods 13
Fight Night Cafe
Need for Speed Cafe
Level-5 Game (New IP)
Kingdom Hearts Cafe (Possibly KH3)
Square Enix Game (New IP)
Square Enix Game (???)
Grasshopper Game (New IP or No More Heroes 3)
Valve Game (Possibly a collection set + new game?)
Epic Games (New IP, Bulletstorm 2 or New Gears of War Trilogy exclusive to Cafe)


----------



## dream (May 12, 2011)

Battlefield 3 as a possible launch title?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2011)

Man If they give me Soul Caliber V with Link Playable. Oh boy...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Any pricing speculation?
> 
> $300?$200?



900 dollars. 


The peripherals are 75 dollars extra each.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2011)

lol mass effect 3 on wii2 would be...weird


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

You could point and shoot with your magic wand though. 


Or touch your little pad controller.

Or shake your ass and it senses your ass jiggles and translates that into movement--who knows what Nintendo will innovate next!


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The peripherals are 75 dollars extra each.



This actually doesn't sound ridiculous, as in they might actually be that much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This actually doesn't sound ridiculous, as in they might actually be that much.



Well an extra touch-screen gamepad would probably be in the hundreds. I mean, it has a touch screen.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2011)

Damnit Nintendo just give me a new Wave Race game already, not some extreme sports add on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Damnit Nintendo just give me a new Wave Race game already, not some extreme sports add on.


 I would love to see that series back...


----------



## KLoWn (May 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol mass effect 3 on wii2 would be...weird


I'd buy both the system and game at launch


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2011)

Ubisoft calls Project Cafe 'fantastic', plays nice with 360/PS3 development process


*"The platform Nintendo is coming with is really a fantastic platform. We think it will be extremely successful. What we see is that we will be able to leverage a lot of the work we do for Xbox 360 and PS3 while we create games for the platform. So we will not have to redo completely the games that we create. We'll be able to use all the capacity the console is giving but also use all the work we do for the other platforms." - Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot*


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2011)

Give me a new Starfox Adventure and I will be one happy little bitch.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2011)

> Ubisoft calls Project Cafe 'fantastic', plays nice with 360/PS3 development process



The big question is if it'll still be the same with PS4 and the next Xbox.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2011)

Give me F-Zero and I'll be happy.



> Legend of Paper Zelda



I came.


----------



## ensoriki (May 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers
> And I also want to thank Kyle for coming to my defense. A lot of people on the internet are assholes, and like I always say, if you don’t believe my information and rumors (which I clearly say they are) don’t come to my site. I have never let you guys down in the past, so there is no reason for all of the hostility and sexist comments. Kyle, if you are ever in the Redmond area, send me a note and we can get together. *I enjoy reading your comments and have felt a strong connection to you from the beginning. Maybe we can even grab a couple drinks and head back to my place. I will even let you lube up a wiimote and stick in in my ass. Or we can do yours if you prefer.*
> Anyways, stay tuned readers. Look forward to hearing from me soon.



:rofl

....Laughed...so hard.

Moving on.

3D Legend of Zelda....now with bosses that aren't easier than a barbie game and more engaging combat!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2011)

Cafe improves on the weaknesses of PS3 and 360, that makes it more viable than both


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2011)

*Speculation - Is Fatal Frame's producer working on Project Cafe?*


Here's what Fatal Frame producer Keisuke Kikuchi had to say back in March of this year..

*"I can't discuss exact details yet, but we are working hard on something right now. I think we'll be able to make an announcement soon, so I hope people look forward to it."*

Fast-forward to today, where Tecmo Koei has said that they'd like to have launch titles for the Wii successor. Could these two things be related to one another?





*Tecmo Koei reveals fiscal year results, wants to have Wii successor games ready for launch, more support for 3DS*

The following information comes from Tecmo Koei's fiscal report...

- sales fell 7% this past year to 32,081 million yen
- operating profit surged 415.5% to 3,305 million yen
- Samurai Warriors Chronicle on 3DS sold 260,000 units.
- 5.76 million pieces of software sold this year, split 3.35 million for Japan, 1.395 million for North America, 860,000 for Europe and 155,000 for Asia
- expects sales to rise to 35,000 million yen, and operating income to rise to 5,000 million yen
- hopes to increase total software sales to 5.85 million, with Japanese sales accounting for 4 million of that
- would like to have launch titles for Wii's successor at launch
- NGP and 3DS will be bringing about growth for the package game market in 2011
- plans to actively pursue new platforms, 3DS included


----------



## smashbroforlife (May 13, 2011)

Nintendo should call it the revolution.(isn't that what they wanna start ,what name more is  fitting name)

*goes into I want mode*

I want 

-F-zero
-Snowboard kids (ability to change them to n64/ds forms)
-Hyper zone (a new one that is updated and with all its flashiness be having seizures in a good way)
-Kirby air ride (game was fun but could use more to it with a sequel with online)
-Mario party (even if people hated them , enjoyed them all and one with a theme like the past n64 one)
-Pokemon Stadium
-Regular kirby game/would also like sequel to n64 one
-Super smash bros 4 (anything is good as long is there is no tripping)

Could go on forever but i ask for too much.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2011)

> According to a national survey of gamers, 27 percent plan on purchasing the Wii 2 (aka Stream or Project Cafe) based on the information currently available, while 28 percent said they would not buy and 45 percent were undecided. The purchase intent for women was 8 percent higher than it was for men.
> 
> IGN readers were more interested in purchasing that Wii 2, with 39 percent saying they would buy the system, 22 percent saying no and 39 percent undecided.
> 
> ...



Lol. "One hour per week = Gamer." Stacked poll is stacked.

Also, those holding out for Star Fox, I hope for your sake that Kamiya doesn't get his way.


----------



## LMJ (May 14, 2011)

/unsubscribe from thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> /unsubscribe from thread.


..... why?


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

PC games are barely ever optimized.  Games on the Wii 2 on the other hand will make the best use of whatever power it has and look considerably better than the PS3 and Xbox 360 if it has the specs that Ign based their test system on.



> ..... why?



Because there is no point in reading every useless bit of rumor that is posted.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> PC games are barely ever optimized.  Games on the Wii 2 on the other hand will make the best use of whatever power it has and look considerably better than the PS3 and Xbox 360 if it has the specs that Ign based their test system on.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is no point in reading every useless bit of rumor that is posted.


 ahh I see but I did find interesting " The Article"


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2011)

IGN is amateurish at specs, you should go to Digital foundry for analysis 

The fact that the ram will be about 2 GB makes all the difference, as that games tailored for the console as multiplats will have none of the drawbacks of porting to PS3 with its split 256 meg ram folder, and while having much higher clocking speeds than 360 or ps3. While at the same time working on a relatively newer graphics processor(a drive from 2008 from what i hear), it fits with their third party strategy 

Many multiplat third party games tend to suffer on 360 or PS3 as the hardware weaknesses of both consoles don't allow for smooth transition of porting.

The Cafe will fix up those problems, which is what Ubisoft director said


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> IGN is amateurish at specs, you should go to Digital foundry for analysis
> 
> The fact that the ram will be about 2 GB makes all the difference, as that games tailored for the console as multiplats will have none of the drawbacks of porting to PS3 with its split 256 meg ram folder, and while having much higher clocking speeds than 360 or ps3. While at the same time working on a relatively newer graphics processor(a drive from 2008 from what i hear), it fits with their third party strategy
> 
> ...


 really? "Ign comment" and Now I have an idea why a couple of rumors said slightly better graphics.


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Because there is no point in reading every useless bit of rumor that is posted.





Malvingt2 said:


> ahh I see but I did find interesting " The Article"



At this point it's best to just sit and wait for E3.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 14, 2011)

Anyone expecting to see a new SSB game announced for the "cafe", or whatever its going to be called, at E3?


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2011)

Well, it's inevitable that they'll announce a new one eventually.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

^If they launched it with a SSB game then its pretty much assured we will buy it


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

I just hope the launch line up isn't dreadfully bad like the 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2011)

Dear Nintendo,



Love, 

Jason


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

23 DAYS Until the Reveal.




MY BODY IS READY. 

Also IGN built a Wii2 with the rumored specs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aADc6GWf494[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 15, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> 23 DAYS Until the Reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh fuck man, now making me count down the days now i know the number bastard


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBOxecE_Z4o[/YOUTUBE]


Your body will never be ready for e3.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

^Its nice to narrow down features which won't be in the controller


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Its nice to narrow down features which won't be in the controller



why not? Nintendo has always focused on how the game is played rather than the graphical potential of its games. 


Wii2 will only be a tad more powerful than the current ps3/xbox360


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

I don't see how that feature would be implemented in a controller. It would require one hand behind the screen at all times and from the rumours and reports we have seen so far the screen is positioned in the middle of the controller.


----------



## ensoriki (May 15, 2011)

I stopped buying Nintendo shit because it's Nintendo or because it has Nintendo games.
I buy the shit cus it's cheap. Only Nintendo game I'm interested in right now is Kid Icarus, hope that comes to Wii 2.

Nintendo needs to get those Tales of games from Namco because theirs a market for that stuff here...fuck that just buy Namco, and then Nintendo will have Soul Calibur and Tekken.


Wii 2 with all Namco exclusives .
Also

Sonic Colors was more fun than any Mario game I've ever played...with the Mario rpg's following very close.


----------



## Saren (May 15, 2011)

Oh the irony, i re-bought a Wii last year with hope that the games would improve.. and now they bring out a new console! *sigh* ;__;


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

> Sonic Colors was more fun than any Mario game I've ever played...with the Mario rpg's following very close.



Really? No offense to Sonic because Colours was okay but SMG shits all over it.


----------



## Twinsen (May 16, 2011)

Possible leaked launch and future game list



EDIT: Ah already posted to pages back 

Anyways looks almost too good to be true, although the launch list isn't _that_ great. 3rd party support on the other hand is amazing if there is any credibility to that list.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 16, 2011)

■PES 2013 Cafe (Timed Exclusive)
■Madden 2013 (Timed Exclusive)


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

Time to break your piggybank SH.


----------



## ensoriki (May 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Really? No offense to Sonic because Colours was okay but SMG shits all over it.



Had issues with SMG, it felt very easy and while Colours was also incredibly easy in it's boss selection for example, at least I got hit in Colours.
As a platformer SMG is clearly better but Colours gave me a better overall experience, and I did prefer it's Colour scheme to SMG's, the colours were always delicious.

Certain sections were definitely fun in Colours even though they weren't very intensive. Since the speed in SMG and Colours are different I feel a more constant stream of optical information from Colours and that stimulus feels good to say the least.

Oh and the ball section thing on galaxy where you control the ball by keeping the Wiimote pointed up? Ugh...

Then again I played Colours with the GC controller so I dunno if it's Wiimote controls were bad or good.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Time to break your piggybank SH.



Specially for Madden.

P.S: I had to search wtf piggybank meant.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Possible leaked launch and future game list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Timed exclusives gives that list away as fake. I can't remember the last game that was a timed exclusive except for DLC.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

I doubt anything is a timed exclusive, unless Nintendo has been throwing money and ho's at them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2011)

_*Is this leaked Project Cafe video real?
*_


A video of a "Private Presentation of 'Project Cafe' by a Video Games Editor" has appeared.

The footage shows a on-screen diagrams of a controller with a screen. The controller has a similar shape and layout to an Xbox 360 pad. It's reminiscent of a Dreamcast pad, too.

Another diagram notes the central screen diagonal measurement of six inches. Add to that measurement the surrounding analogue stick, d-pad and face button areas and we're looking at a beefy controller indeed.

The Project Cafe console can also be seen. It looks like an elongated Wii and appears to be black and white in the flesh.

The dialogue accompanying the presentation slides can't be made out.

There's no sound.

Is the footage real? Could be, but take with a generous pinch of salt.

Project Cafe is the codename for Nintendo's successor to Wii. The company has confirmed the console's existence and prepared the world for a reveal at E3 early next month.

Rumour has it that the Project Cafe controllers feature a touch-screen that can stream and play games. The effect of this could be a split-screen (quartered) game like Mario Kart being easier to view on individual controllers. You may also be able to carry on playing a game if parents want to commandeer the telly to watch a film.

Project Cafe itself is rumoured to have at least as much grunt as an Xbox 360 and PS3 which, finally, means HD resolution support. The machine apparently uses a 25GB disc format, which may or may not be Blu-ray, and has 8GB on-board storage.





*Video*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

I don't know... Looks kinda fake to me. I can tell by the asian hostess.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2011)

Looks fake to me.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 18, 2011)

Nintendo dont tolerates leakings


----------



## AmigoOne (May 18, 2011)

yea if it wasn't such shaky evidence everyone would be all over this shizz. And nintendo would scoop that video right up...

All hands point to that the video is no good.... until nintendo forces it down... if it does.


----------



## smashbroforlife (May 20, 2011)

At e3 we must all band together and boycott and be on developers on lack of wii stuff and wii2/cafe better be rolling in it.

Wear ya Nintendo shirts and get signs and whatever else ya need.

We aren't gonna stand the oppression any longer.

Set your calenders cause the war is about to beginning... now who is with me.

Don't think we just getting on developers , we gotta give Nintendo a little push too but this is war.


----------



## Kaitou (May 20, 2011)

What is this, lolwut? A camara..on my controller? What in the blue fuck?


----------



## ensoriki (May 20, 2011)

Built in eye toy.

My problem with all this shit is I drop controllers, I throw them at my bed/at the couch, when I'm done with a game at times.

If it has the 6 inch screen and a camera, that shit is gonna god damn break.
Unless it's durably like the god damn HTC snap/maple phone.
I've thrown that shit at walls and it's good.


----------



## Kaitou (May 20, 2011)

"Will the Wii 2's controller be watching players?"

So this shit is gonna be like Kinect? So I can't game and fap at the same time anymore?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 20, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> What is this, lolwut? A camara..on my controller? What in the blue fuck?



*It seems nintendo is trying to put everything they can into this controller. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a dildo version of it.*


----------



## ensoriki (May 20, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> "Will the Wii 2's controller be watching players?"
> 
> So this shit is gonna be like Kinect?* So I can't game and fap at the same time anymore? *



You aint serious then.
If you were serious you would find a way.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 21, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *It seems nintendo is trying to put everything they can into this controller. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a dildo version of it.*



Better put a sandwich maker in it also. I get hungry when I play games.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Better put a sandwich maker in it also. I get hungry when I play games.


I heard a rumor that that only comes with the Cooking Mama special edition controller.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (May 21, 2011)

Shouldn't the controller making coffee be a priority over sandwich making?


----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Shouldn't the controller making coffee be a priority over sandwich making?



Making tea is more important than anythin' else.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2011)

Winny said:


> Making tea is more important than anythin' else.



Only if it's tea like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxtRGEVsSOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zC6KV80SocE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2011)

*RUMOR: Next Super Smash Bros. Game to be Shown at E3 2011*

Although our sources within the industry are few and far between, we do have them and what they are telling us is that Nintendo will be showing off the next Super Smash Bros. game at this year’s E3. On top of that, it’s said that it will be shown for the Wii’s successor.

We don’t yet know how true this is, so for now we’ll keep this as a rumor. We also would like to know if the game will be shown in video or playable form. Knowing that Kid Icarus: Uprising for the Nintendo 3DS is almost done, it’s quite possible that Masahiro Sakurai has been working on the next Super Smash Bros. title.

Here’s lookin’ at you E3 2011. I’m sure if this turns out to be true, there will be many a happy gamer at this year’s expo.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR: Next Super Smash Bros. Game to be Shown at E3 2011*
> 
> Although our sources within the industry are few and far between, we do have them and what they are telling us is that Nintendo will be showing off the next Super Smash Bros. game at this year?s E3. On top of that, it?s said that it will be shown for the Wii?s successor.
> 
> ...



Can't say that I'm excited after what happened to smash after Brawl...

There was so much hype during the website reveals (omg! zss plays like sheik!!!), some of the pros referring to the tripping mechanic as a new wave dash ("ink dropping") during the demo booths, and then everything came to stop when it was released.

*Wait...did Sheik just trip?* 



> The game I worked on, Smash Bros., is a fighting game, but keeping in mind such reasoning, I set out to make sure the game did not over-emphasize the notions of victory and defeat.
> 
> I won't go into too much detail, but the game was built so that
> if a player is strong in combat, just doing the same thing over and
> ...



After Saurai stated that he specifically went out of his way to discourage competitive play, I was done with it. Melee was one of my favorite fighting games and it turned out that everything I enjoyed from it was a mistake on his end.  ):


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2011)

@Rumor: Don't mess with my emotions....


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 23, 2011)

Not a fan of a camera on a controller. I wouldn't be surprised if it's not just a front-facing one, Nintendo could probably be incorporating AR on the Wii2 as well; I hope not. It was fun at first, but that shit got boring after 10 minutes. 



Shirker said:


> @Rumor: Don't mess with my emotions....


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR: Next Super Smash Bros. Game to be Shown at E3 2011*



We shall see.


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 23, 2011)

I don't understand the hate against Brawl...ok the tripping suck but other than that the game isn't so bad. There are characters that imo has nice gameplay like Toonlink and Diddy(my mains), you also keep learning new stuff with them. Most peuple that hate it is because it's not like melee. I mean seriously? if you want to play melee its still there. Dead but still there.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2011)

new ssb needs great online, HD, and good controller and controls with more emphasis on competitive play


----------



## Corran (May 23, 2011)

Nova said:


> new ssb needs great online, HD, and good controller and controls with more emphasis on competitive play



I like how you had to mention HD just in case they release an SD game on a HD console 

Nothing was wrong with Brawls controls if you had classic or gamecube controller. 
I don't get the competitive thing, SSB has never been a competitive game to me. Its a fun game to play with friends, but yeah to play with more friends the online needs to be better.


----------



## Kaitou (May 23, 2011)

Melee has more depth and was more balanced than Brawl in my opinion. Brawl is fun, but it's just fun, sure, you can still dedicate yourself to get better at the game but it feels like child's play. Melee felt like a game that you really need to get good at it if you want to win, hence why is more competitive.


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR: Next Super Smash Bros. Game to be Shown at E3 2011*
> 
> Although our sources within the industry are few and far between, we do have them and what they are telling us is that Nintendo will be showing off the next Super Smash Bros. game at this year’s E3. On top of that, it’s said that it will be shown for the Wii’s successor.
> 
> ...



I really hope this turns out to be true.
Another smash game would be awesome, imo.



Dokiz1 said:


> I don't understand the hate against Brawl...ok the tripping suck but other than that the game isn't so bad. There are characters that imo has nice gameplay like Toonlink and Diddy(my mains), you also keep learning new stuff with them. Most peuple that hate it is because it's not like melee. I mean seriously? if you want to play melee its still there. Dead but still there.



The top tiers dominate. Aside from when you're Ally or another select few, the middle tier (and lower) characters aren't tourny viable.

Plus tripping and the decrease in hitstun in comparison to melee (and offcourse, smash 64)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

The next Smash definitely won't be a true competitive game no matter how hard their community tries. Melee came close but it still had a ton of flaws.


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> The next Smash definitely won't be a true competitive game no matter how hard their community tries. Melee came close but it still had a ton of flaws.



Not saying/implying you're wrong, but what exactly were said flaws in melee?
(I'm just curious about your view on this ^^)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Not saying/implying you're wrong, but what exactly were said flaws in melee?
> (I'm just curious about your view on this ^^)




There were a lot of glitches and exploits that for the most part became banned in tournaments some of which added depth to the game. The community for some reason especially in Melee was very immature and made the community lose overall respect. There were too many disputes on what should be the proper/only viable rule set, same goes for stage selection. Either way Melee is still the best of the series competitively wise and has the most depth. There was certain sponsored tournaments that permitted items and the community lost their mind over that not being what Melee should be. I remember a few people who worked on the game saying they didn't mean for Melee to turn out the way it did, but was glad it became competitive but want to go very casual friendly with the smash series because making it competitive isn't what they're interested in.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> There were a lot of glitches and exploits that for the most part became banned in tournaments some of which added depth to the game. The community for some reason especially in Melee was very immature and made the community lose overall respect. There were too many disputes on what should be the proper/only viable rule set, same goes for stage selection. Either way Melee is still the best of the series competitively wise and has the most depth. There was certain sponsored tournaments that permitted items and the community lost their mind over that not being what Melee should be. I remember a few people who worked on the game saying they didn't mean for Melee to turn out the way it did, but was glad it became competitive but want to go very casual friendly with the smash series because making it competitive isn't what they're interested in.



uuhh what, The only glitch that's banned is the IC's freezing glitch that lets them freeze the other player infinetely, and the yo-yo glitch which was not even banned all the time.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 23, 2011)

Corran said:


> I don't get the competitive thing, SSB has never been a competitive game to me. Its a fun game to play with friends, but yeah to play with more friends the online needs to be better.



A competitive scene gives a wider audience, more exposure, and a longer game 'life' outside casual play.



Violent-nin said:


> There were too many disputes on what should be the proper/only viable rule set, same goes for stage selection.



Wasn't that difficult. No items, fox only, final destination! O:


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> There were a lot of glitches and exploits that for the most part became banned in tournaments some of which added depth to the game. The community for some reason especially in Melee was very immature and made the community lose overall respect. There were too many disputes on what should be the proper/only viable rule set, same goes for stage selection. Either way Melee is still the best of the series competitively wise and has the most depth. There was certain sponsored tournaments that permitted items and the community lost their mind over that not being what Melee should be. I remember a few people who worked on the game saying they didn't mean for Melee to turn out the way it did, but was glad it became competitive but want to go very casual friendly with the smash series because making it competitive isn't what they're interested in.



Thanks for explaining your view.

But the Melee community is more sophisticated than you give them credit for, as I see it; there are quite some big tournaments, even today, with widely acknowledged rulesets.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> Wasn't that difficult. No items, fox only, final destination! O:



This man knows his Melee. 

But yeah, I'm not gonna say Melee wasn't more fun than Brawl; it was; but simply because of stuff like the hit-stun, speed and gravity physics.

As for everything else that's wrong with Brawl, I don't know if I should find it more funny or depressing that the SSB "competetive" fanbase are such purely because Melee was a gigantic rush job. Had more bugs than a marsh and balance issues (though I guess that's not uncommon for fighting games). Brawl was never, ever competitive, but became so because of Melee being pretty incomplete.


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Brawl was never, ever competitive, but became so because of Melee being pretty incomplete.



I dissagree.

There were people who 'returned' to melee and there were those who geniunely liked brawl and it's potential. The latter kept playing brawl competitively and tried to seperate brawl from melee, by acknowleding the differences, making it two individual competitive games. And one can't really say they failed; Brawl tournaments are held, tier lists are made and the community is still going strong.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> uuhh what, The only glitch that's banned is the IC's freezing glitch that lets them freeze the other player infinetely, and the yo-yo glitch which was not even banned all the time.



Wobbling?



Ice Cream said:


> Wasn't that difficult. No items, fox only, final destination! O:



Funny because it's 100% the truth.



Scizor said:


> Thanks for explaining your view.
> 
> But the Melee community is more sophisticated than you give them credit for, as I see it; there are quite some big tournaments, even today, with widely acknowledged rulesets.



I followed/participated in the Melee/Brawl tournament scene but not anymore, last time I checked the scene was in a steady decline at least in the Toronto scene. :sweat

How much people are they averaging at a major these days? Melee and Brawl don't have a strong enough following to appear at EVO anymore, perhaps in a side tournament but doubtul. :33

--

Shirker made a good point about Melee being an incomplete game, which it was. When you rush for a deadline you get a incomplete product aka the COD franchise.


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I followed/participated in the Melee/Brawl tournament scene but not anymore, last time I checked the scene was in a steady decline. :sweat
> 
> In their own right their big tournaments. Compared to others their rather small. Melee and Brawl don't have a strong enough following to appear at EVO anymore, perhaps in a side tournament but doubtul.



I agree the popularity of the games has decreased, but that's only logical.
And, as far as I know, both the melee and brawl communities are still going strong: With tournaments, updates on the tier lists (this one mainly for brawl) and new discoveries/strats./metagame enhancements beeing made. (The last one, also, mainly for Brawl.)


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I dissagree.
> 
> There were people who 'returned' to melee and there were those who geniunely liked brawl and it's potential. The latter kept playing brawl competitively and tried to seperate brawl from melee, by acknowleding the differences, making it two individual competitive games. And one can't really say they failed; Brawl tournaments are held, tier lists are made and the community is still going strong.



More power to those people. It's nice there are some people out there willing to give the game respect I feel it deserves.

Gots egg on my face though. That was a mis-type on my part. It was supposed to say "*SSB* was never, ever competitive, but became so because of Melee being pretty incomplete." Sorry for the confusion. .

Still, my point of the franchise still stands, etc, etc.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I agree the popularity of the games has decreased, but that's only logical.
> And, as far as I know, both the melee and brawl communities are still going strong: With tournaments, updates on the tier lists (this one mainly for brawl) and new discoveries/strats./metagame enhancements beeing made. (The last one, also, mainly for Brawl.)



I'm curious, how many people are they pulling in at majors these days?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (May 23, 2011)

Cloud confirmed for Super Smash


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2011)

Funny looking for this new smash Brother image source and nothing. Just got leaked all of the sudden. Fake as hell imo. lol


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2011)

Strife what a crap name.

Super Smash brother Double Dash is obviously the best name ever.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Riot


----------



## LMJ (May 23, 2011)

WHY DID I CLICK ON THIS THREAD AGAIN? Damnit SSB. Don't troll me.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, looks alot like a touched up Brawl logo, and considering they hyped the s--t outta Brawl before even releasing something as big as a title screen, I'm gonna call BS.

I like the name though. Melee, Brawl... What else could they come up with, "Dispute"?


----------



## AmigoOne (May 23, 2011)

Super Smash Bros.
Donnybrook


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Looks pretty fake, and Strife sounds retarded. Somebody with a hard-on for Cloud Strife made that.


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2011)

Super Smash Brothers Coffee, exclusive to Nintendo Cafe.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

Though I really want to believe it, I'm not convinced about that 'strife' title screen beeing real.

Also, they should call the next installment Super Smash Bros. Tussle :ho


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2011)

Super Smash Brothers Rumble


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> More power to those people. It's nice there are some people out there willing to give the game respect I feel it deserves.
> 
> Gots egg on my face though. That was a mis-type on my part. It was supposed to say "*SSB* was never, ever competitive, but became so because of Melee being pretty incomplete." Sorry for the confusion. .
> 
> Still, my point of the franchise still stands, etc, etc.



I understand. =)



Violent-nin said:


> I'm curious, how many people are they pulling in at majors these days?



I'm not sure of the exact number, but it's often quite a busy happening, as far as I know.

Sorry for the late respondse, guys


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2011)

Super Smash Bros Fisticuffs?


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Ravage


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2011)

Assault, Feud, Bout, Clash, Strife, Riot, Rumble. Take your pick.


----------



## Shirker (May 24, 2011)

Civil Debate


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2011)

They need Phoenix Wright in the next Super Smash.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

Give me Mega Man and I'll be a happy camper. Especially since I was robbed of him in MvC3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2011)

hmm



Fake.....imo.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They need Phoenix Wright in the next Super Smash.





Violent-nin said:


> Give me Mega Man and I'll be a happy camper. Especially since I was robbed of him in MvC3.



I agree with both of you. 

They also need to bring back mewtwo. 
With an original moveset, if needed.



Malvingt2 said:


> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.....imo.





Where did/do you find these images?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I agree with both of you.
> 
> They also need to bring back mewtwo.
> With an original moveset, if needed.
> ...


 Well someone posted both images in another forum I go to without sources. The brawl and the Sheik Image claiming those are Cafe games screens...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

Mewtwo > Lucario IMO. Then again after the first 151, Pokemon started getting weird for me.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well someone posted both images in another forum I go to without sources. The brawl and the Sheik Image claiming those are Cafe games screens...





Interesting, to say the least. But I'm sceptical, too.



Violent-nin said:


> Mewtwo > Lucario IMO. Then again after the first 151, Pokemon started getting weird for me.



I agree about mewtwo>lucario. Though I still like Pok?mon and I've liked every generation so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Any new fake news about the Wii2?


----------



## DedValve (May 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.....imo.




It's clearly fan art.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> They also need to bring back mewtwo.
> With an original moveset, if needed.




Bring back mewtwo, delete Lucario (serious), have three pokemon trainers, Red, Green and Blue. Ganondorf without the Falcon moveset, Ganon with trident. Each pokemon trainer should get 4 pokemon, not 3. Give Red Pikachu and Blue Jigglypuff.  Green would have a scyther/Scizor like a boss.
Dead serious there should be 3 pokemon trainers + 1 pokemon (mewtwo).


Marvel vs Capcom should get ported to Cafe but with Megaman. Exe and Protoman. Exe playable.


Still this thing should be called Super Smash brothers Competition/Tournament/Engagement/Scrimage/XxX/69



> Mewtwo > Lucario IMO. Then again after the first 151, Pokemon started getting weird for me.


You didn't like Johto pokemon?
R u mad?
I never understood how things end for some people after the first 151, when GSC is phenomenal and has some great gems like Cyndaquil line, larvitar line, Politoed, Lugia, Ho-oh, the legendary dogs,celebi and Kingdra.

Drowzee...should've been when pokemon got wierd.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2011)

The Sheik image is too amazing to be true.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Bring back mewtwo, delete Lucario (serious), have three pokemon trainers, Red, Green and Blue. Ganondorf without the Falcon moveset, Ganon with trident. Each pokemon trainer should get 4 pokemon, not 3. Give Red Pikachu and Blue Jigglypuff.  Green would have a scyther/Scizor like a boss.
> Dead serious there should be 3 pokemon trainers + 1 pokemon (mewtwo).



I like the idea. 

But the Pok?mon franchise getting that much representation is unlikely, unfortunately.


----------



## KLoWn (May 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.....imo.


Fake or not, looks awesome.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

On the character selection screen it would only be 4 reps though  

Pokemon roster:

Red: Venusaur/ivysaur, Snorlax (he's too big), Poliwrath, Pikachu
Green: Charizard, Pidgeot, Rhydon (he's too big!), Scizor
Blue: Blastoise/squirtle, Nidoqueen (Shes too big!), Granbull, Jigglypuff.
Mewtwo

Metroid:
Samus
Ridley (he's too big!)
Zero suit samus 

3rd party.
Megaman (some version...X or exe  imo)
Pacman.

Zelda:
Zelda
Link
Shiek
Ganondorf 
Ganon with Trident

Do it, nintendo.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> On the character selection screen it would only be 4 reps though
> 
> Pokemon roster:
> 
> ...



It would be 6, as there's no way they are taking out Pikachu and Jigglypuff


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Pikachu and Jigglypuff are in there though, with their respective trainers .

People would be like "OMFG Wheres PIkachu!!!! Oh wait there is his".

Pikachu with Red, who those not in the know would assume is Ash, so they wouldn't complain regardless.

Blue has Jiggles and the casuals would think shes just a Lass.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Pikachu and Jigglypuff are in there though, with their respective trainers .
> 
> People would be like "OMFG Wheres PIkachu!!!! Oh wait there is his".
> 
> ...





That's an option..

But I highly doubt them making former individual characters into a 'team' character. 

But time'll answer all our questions about this


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

It would be beast though.

Start comboing someone with Pikachu, and when they try to recover here comes Snorlax fat ass with Mega punch.

Snorlax vs Ridley vs Ganon, vs Bowser.


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It would be beast though.
> 
> Start comboing someone with Pikachu, and when they try to recover here comes Snorlax fat ass with Mega punch.
> 
> Snorlax vs Ridley vs Ganon, vs Bowser.



lol. Epic indeed.

Throw in King K. Rool, too, and it'd be perfect


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You didn't like Johto pokemon?
> *R u mad?*
> I never understood how things end for some people after the first 151, when GSC is phenomenal and has some great gems like Cyndaquil line, larvitar line, Politoed, Lugia, Ho-oh, the legendary dogs,celebi and Kingdra.
> 
> Drowzee...should've been when pokemon got wierd.



LOL, ummm no? Not sure what gave you that indication. 

People have different tastes obviously. The next 150 was fine but not as amazing as your making it out to be.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> LOL, ummm no? Not sure what gave you that indication.
> 
> People have different tastes obviously. The next 150 was fine but not as amazing as your making it out to be.



Are you saying Venonat > Cyndaquil ? 

Gen 1 had some crap pokemon too...
like Venonat. People only remember the good stuff in Gen 1 and forget it had Venonat.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Are you saying Venonat > Cyndaquil ?
> 
> Gen 1 had some crap pokemon too...
> like Venonat. People only remember the good stuff in Gen 1 and forget it had Venonat.



Like I said it's all based on opinion and taste. Hell some people say cucumbers taste better pickled.The defense rests.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 24, 2011)

I think a good name for the next SSB game would be: Super Smash Bros. Fray.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Like I said it's all based on opinion and taste. Hell some people say cucumbers taste better pickled.The defense rests.



Yeh yeah yeah opinions and all that crap.
But back to the question.
Venonant or cyndaquil


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Yeh yeah yeah opinions and all that crap.
> But back to the question.
> Venonant or cyndaquil



Psh, like that's a fair question. Cyndaquil is too cute to resist, unlike his ugly as fuck evolved forms.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Are you sure Quilava is ugly?

Quilava vs venonat vs Fearow vs Metapod vs Kakuna

Quilava looks worst then them?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Are you sure Quilava is ugly?
> 
> Quilava vs venonat vs Fearow vs Metapod vs Kakuna
> 
> Quilava looks worst then them?



Of course you bring up the ugliest Pokemon from generation one.



Game over.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Of course you bring up the ugliest Pokemon from generation one.
> 
> 
> 
> Game over.



I have the baby pokemon.








Oh let's not forget chikorita's adorable ass, especially in the Pokemon Adventures manga.

Oh and Swinub also does cuteness big




If it's a battle of cuteness Johto can go toe to toe with Kanto.
251 not 151 .

I think I've defended cuteness enough.
Cool, Tough, Beauty, Smart... pick your category


----------



## DragonTiger (May 24, 2011)

If/when there is a new Smash Bros, they will undoubtedly have representation of the 5th gen of Pokemon in there.  That's why Lucario took Mewtwo's spot, and I could see the same thing happening to Lucario this time around.

Zoroark would work.  They could even be lazy and rip Mewtwo's/Lucario's moveset and plaster it on again.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Oh please not Zoroark.
Escavalier should be doing it big.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

Jigglypuff sings with a marker and writes and people if the fall asleep aka god tier, those pokemon you showed are gutter-trash in comparison.


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2011)

Genesect for the next Smash Bros. game.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Jigglypuff sings with a marker and writes and people if the fall asleep aka god tier, those pokemon you showed are gutter-trash in comparison.



Smeargle has a better marker.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Smeargle has a better marker.



Yeah but his goofy ass isn't worthy of being in every Smash game to date.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Fuck Smeargle...a waste of a fucking Pokemon slot.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck Smeargle...a waste of a fucking Pokemon slot.



I agree with this. 

He/she don't got shit on Jigglypuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Any new fake news about the Wii2?





Emily Rogers to the rescue. 

*Rumor: Project Cafe Virtual Console*

Today I received some info from an insider source about whether people will be able to transfer their virtual console games to the new Nintendo console.  I don?t know anything about whether people will be able to transfer WiiWare games.  I do know that a new service was created similar to WiiWare.

* A ?select group? Virtual Console games will be made available in HD (High Definition) for Project Cafe. 

*Not all VC games will be made available in high definition.  This is due to the money, time, and effort that would be required to convert each game to high definition.  Also, not all classic games convert to high definition perfectly. 

*Some SNES/Genesis games won?t ever get a high definition widescreen treatment because they turn into a blurry or pixilated mess when converted to widescreen high definition. This is because they weren?t originally designed with widescreen high definition television?s in mind.

*  Nintendo has found a sneaky way to get you to rebuy games that you already bought on virtual console. 

*Virtual console games are transferrable to Project Caf?.  But if you want the high definition (HD) version of a Wii 1 virtual console game instead of the standard version you own now, you will have to pay full price for the high definition version. 

*You will NOT receive a free upgrade from standard definition virtual console game that you bought on Wii 1 to a HD version of the same game.  If you want HD version, you have to rebuy the game.

*Sega is getting ready to port some of their ?Xbox Live Arcade? Genesis HD games (like Sonic) on Project Cafe?s virtual console service.





Read more:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

I actually can believe that.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 25, 2011)

Don't get it, what exactly would the difference between a HD and non-HD VC games be? I mean, they're not gonna go through the trouble of updating sprites, so what is it?


----------



## Shirker (May 25, 2011)

I'm guessing higher resolution and (in some cases) framerate.

The Sonic Adventure port that came out for the PS3/360 had a high enough resolution where it wasn't blurry on my TV screen and its framerate put the DC/GC versions to shame. Too bad the controls were so wonky or I would've actually bought the full game.


----------



## Kaitou (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, Sonic Adventure looked good but it wasn't fully HD as it had those sidebars. Why can't they go full out?


----------



## KLoWn (May 25, 2011)

I'd so buy this shit if it were true


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

Is that Link to the Past? Stupid fanart making me excited.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

I was just wondering, why doesn't Nintendo just create a game like Kingdom hearts with it's own history? That would sell like gold dust.


----------



## Kaitou (May 25, 2011)

Well, there was an old rumor about Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 coming out for the Wii. It was a joke I heard, and a bad one indeed,


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> I'd so buy this shit if it were true


ALLTP remake? It's about time they remake the best LoZ instead of giving me half-ass shit like OOT 3D. Even then I probably wouldn't buy it, I'm so tired of half-ass remakes that are just graphics, if you lack the care to actually expand the game past what it was years ago...why should I buy it?



Ennoea said:


> I was just wondering, why doesn't Nintendo just create a game like Kingdom hearts with it's own history? That would sell like gold dust.



Super Smash brothers.
I know what you mean though and the answer is because Nintendo doesn't want real money. They want baby money.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

Was playing Thousand Year Door the other day, fuck you Nintendo give me another Paper Mario RPG (no super shit) already.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Was playing Thousand Year Door the other day, fuck you Nintendo give me another Paper Mario RPG (no super shit) already.



Are you not aware of the new Paper Mario coming out on the 3DS?

Because if not you really should be.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 29, 2011)

That's just another port of the N64 I think.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> That's just another port of the N64 I think.



Nope, it's completely new.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVMW3TlCPGw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tReMyA3_OHQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Check out that Chain Chomp partner.


----------



## Twinsen (May 29, 2011)

Looks pretty great but needs some serious AA.


----------



## ensoriki (May 29, 2011)

I wouldn't mind some 2 or 3 megacollections being released at launch as long as they are 3D megacollections.

I could use a DMC, KH and Tales of megacollection 

Is it bad if I never played the n64 paper mario 

If it's on VC I could get it but eh...is it easy?


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

I should really try out a Paper Mario game one of these days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2011)

*Rumor: Possible Project Cafe  Specs Revealed!*

*GamertagRadio said:* An internal document from Nintendo has surfaced on the Internet highlighting the hardware specs of the new Nintendo "Project Cafe" device otherwise known as the Wii HD or Wii 2.

If this document is correct, we're looking at something very comparable or better than current generation laptops on the market today.

Props to Neogaf & @MrOrangeFace

CPU - Custom IBM Power 6 Chip (Codename Fox), Quad Core 3.5Ghz

Graphics - Custom AMD RV770 (Codename Wolf) 766Mhz

RAM - 512MB XDR2 DRAM (Main), 1024 GDDR5 VRAM (Video), 16MB eDRAM

Storage - 2.5″ 250/320GB SATA & Expandable storage via SD/SDHC card up to 64GB

Media - Custom Bluray & compatible with Nintendo GameCube Game Discs & Wii Disc

Display - Composite - 480i, S-Video - 480i, Component - 480/720/1080, HDMI - 480/720/1080

From the looks of things, Nintendo is gearing up properly. The only things that remains to be seen is if this is legit.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2011)

Hmm interesting as far as specs go. E3 needs to speed up and get here so we can know what to truly expect.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2011)

Assuming that the specs are true then we'll be in for an interesting E3.  I expected a bit more ram but a bit over 1.5 GBs combined is good.  The HDD is perfect.


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2011)

They wont release the full specs at E3...they didn't for 3DS if I recall maybe I am mistaken.
After E3 devs will be allowed to start telling us some more crap and we'll probably have full specs some small time following E3?
Does that sound about right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2011)

An AMD RV770 is pretty good for an old processor considering that PS3 and 360 both have tech that's years older than even that 

wii will do well for conversions, probably getting the best ports of every major release until the next generation


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2011)

This better not be another abortion of a console like the Wii was. I can't bare the Mario withdrawals much longer.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Da hell you talking bout Mario Withdrawals?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

i am tired of checking my e-mail everyday to see if ps site isn't under maintenance anymore.. nintendo better deliver.. oh who the fuck am i kidding, i know they will..


----------



## Raging Bird (May 31, 2011)

Ha! 512 MB RAM. 

step your game up Nintendo.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (May 31, 2011)

As long as they make a great zelda worthy to Ocarina of time and a link to the past, Without Midi files and with a voice over cut scenes...I'll sure buy it


----------



## Spirit King (May 31, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Ha! 512 MB RAM.
> 
> step your game up Nintendo.



Technically you don't need as much ram as a computer counterpart, if your primarily just running games.

Also the speed of the ram is pretty important also.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2011)

*The Last Rumors of Emily Rogers*

Emily Rogers has shared many “rumors” that are all pretty much confirmed to be fake. And now she’s given it one last go. Don’t believe anything though.

So, here’s what her “sources” tell her about E3…

*There will be over twenty playable Project Café titles on the show floor.
Pikmin 3 is guaranteed to be there and playable on the new home console.
Soul Calibur 5 is a launch title.
Ubisoft is planning three launch titles.
Nintendo wants to launch with a big first person shooter title.
Smash Bros. is in development, but by a different team of people.
Rockstar is working on something for the system, but it might not be at E3.
There will not be a hard drive.
Nintendo has improved their online system significantly.*



but the problem is, these rumors are all over the place. Some of them are based on other, more reliable sources. Some are super obvious. And then others (like there being over 20 playable titles on the show floor) seem ridiculously optimistic.

Still, judgment day is arriving soon. And we’ll be fully aware of how legitimate any of this information from Emily Rogers truly is. Or at least how good of a guesser she is.

It is worth mentioning though that she promises to “never write an article again” if any of her predictions are wrong. But if her predictions are wrong I’m not sure people will take her seriously as a writer anyways, so I’m not sure it’s that big of statement.




oh shit Emily putting her career on the line?


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Wait, WTF? Smash is being made by different grp? GTFO


----------



## ensoriki (May 31, 2011)

Square Enix is now developing Smash Bros.
The lead director in charge of development is Nomura.

Hahaha


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Music from Uematsu?


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

> Ubisoft is planning three launch titles.



Shovelware as usual probably.

Square enix? Yeah right. Retro, Capcom or Sega. I'll say Sega for lulz.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

Sakurai can be such a fool at times anyways, I'm curious about who's developing Smash now.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Sakurai can be such a fool at times anyways, I'm curious about who's developing Smash now.



Perhaps its Retro?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, if if someone new is doing it, they need to add some serious fighting to it, but keep some of the fun in it.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2011)

It's obviously Arc System Works. Or Ganbarion.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2011)

Mmmmmm Pikmin 3.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm wanting Pikmin 3 more than the next SSB to be honest.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah. I love me some SSB, but Pikmin is probably _the_ best game I've ever played on the Gamecube.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Smash Bros. is in development, but by a different team of people.*



If it's true, this _could_ be a good thing..

Unless they change/tweak the gameplay or something else rediculous..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Leak from ESRB mentions possible Project Cafe games from pro*


"One of the more popular Project Cafe rumors going around right now comes from someone who claims to work for the ESRB, an agency which is tasked to rate the appropriateness of everything vidoegame related, even the trailers. This ESRB employee claims to have seen the video that Nintendo will be showing at E3 to promote Project Cafe --or, as they call it, "Current" --and the list of games they've named from the video is pretty astounding. 

This list includes: 

*a new mini-game collection*

*Mario Kart *

*Super Smash Bros. 4

Endless Ocean

Pikmin

Kirby

a new Zelda collection

Animal Crossing

Kid Icarus

Donkey Kong Country

Super Mario.

Dead Rising 2

Street Fighter 4

Resident Evil 5 "or something that looked like it,"

Silent Hill Downpour

a new Suda51 game that is "not No More Heroes" but is about "something hunting demons,"

"some mech game," 

Trauma Center: Current Crisis

Soul Calibur

Tekken

GTA V

Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles

"some Metal Gear Solid game where you play as a girl,"

"some cyber punk game" that looks like Snatcher

Gradius

Contra

Castlevania

"Fallout 3 or 4.""
*


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> "some cyber punk game" that looks like Snatcher


I wouldn't say no to that.


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2011)

Why would ERSB have info on games that are no where near finished?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

List sounds nice, but skeptical about it as well. Please Monday hurry up and get here. :33


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2011)

"Some #### game"

Those in particular made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 1, 2011)

i'll laugh so hard if the rumors are all proved false in E3. Peuple are so expecting it to be true


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 1, 2011)

Pretty much all rumours are proven fake when it comes to speculation about consoles before they get an official unveil, especially Nintendos.
Like all of the Wii rumours that were floating around, they were nowhere near close to what we got.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

Mario Kart
Super Smash Bros. 4
Pikmin
Kirby
a new Zelda collection
Kid Icarus
Donkey Kong Country
Super Mario.
Resident Evil 5 "or something that looked like it,"
Soul Calibur
Tekken
GTA V
Contra
Castlevania


games that caught my eye.. i really hope its something different with castlevania.. if its 2.5d than its a sure buy for me..


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2011)

It honestly sounds like some fans wish list


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds way too good to be true. After the games Nintendo released on the Wii I'm gonna take this with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> Mario Kart
> Super Smash Bros. 4
> Pikmin
> Kirby
> ...



Underlined what is very likely to not happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2011)

There are alot of rumours surrounding Soul Calibur, the rest however doubtful.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Super Smash Bros. 4
> Kirby
> a new Zelda collection
> *



These are what I hope are true.
Especially Super Smash Bros. 4


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 2, 2011)

GTA V?

I'll BUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVETTTTTTTTTTTTTT 

when i see it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Underlined what is very likely to not happen.



yeah.. though i have my hopes for a grand castlevania-come back.. except i've had that for 6 years now


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2011)

Just a few more days for this surge of rumors to die down.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Just a few more days for this surge of rumors to die down.



Let's just hope nintendo doesn't dissapoint


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumor - More rumblings of Super Mario Project Cafe*

CVG has returned with the second part of their E3 2011 rumors round-up, and this time around they have information from their own sources concerning everyone's favorite mustached plumber.

*Rumour: Nintendo has a new console... and a new Mario.

...we've also heard another little whisper from our Ninty sources - that Super Mario 3DS won't be the only new Mario title to be shown off in Los Angeles. Could we be looking at a Super Mario Galaxy for the next, next generation?*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Nikkei supposedly confirms Project Cafe rumors - touch screen, camera, built-in battery and more*

The following details come from Nikkei...

- Includes a touch screen
- allows for tablet-like controls for games
- tap the touch screen to control the characters on your television
- can also be used as a portable game machine
- six inch screen
- built in rechargeable battery
- includes a camera
- camera can be used for a variety of play opportunities, for example, a player making an avatar of himself for use in a game
- due out in the later have of 2012




*This is a strong source.. They don't make mistakes..*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 3, 2011)

Mario Galaxy 3 would be awesome, imo.

But I want Super smash bros. 4 above all else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumor - System won't be 'another Dreamcast' in terms of power*

This information supposedly comes from a close 3rd party contact...

*?Nintendo?s new machine is powerful and though I hate to bash, it won?t be another Dreamcast. This will be the PS2 of its generation.?*



*Project Cafe rumor - Major third party announcements at Nintendo's press conference*

The following comment comes from Shane Satterfield...

*?I have kind of heard some things through the grapevine... there are going to be some big third-party announcements for Nintendo?s new console at the show, there?s no doubt about that.?*



*Project Cafe rumor - Your latest controller mock-up*


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2011)

HAHAHA Playing your Games on a handheld rather than a tv.


I seriously hope you guys don't do this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

ohh HELL no...


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope we get a Mario Kart game with snaking on this console. I used to be a competetive MK player (as dumb as that sounds) but Mario Kart Wii ruined it.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 5, 2011)

If the console turns into a handheld.... well then I would lose faith in Nintendo.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2011)

That's just an idiotic controller concept. Almost as bad as the Wii controller concepts back in its, "Revolution," days efore the controller was revealed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2011)

This made my day. lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Project Cafe rumor - The motherload of speculation*

*The System:*
Uses a custom IBM triple-core CPU running at 3.6GHz per core
The development kit contains 1gb RAM, but Nintendo have hinted that the console will actually have 1.5gb
Nintendo will be releasing games that will run 1080p natively. Sources say that with Nintendo’s art style and the power the system has, the games look ‘stunning’.
The system does run on AMD R700 card, but the architecture is slightly different and the clock speeds are much higher.
The System resembles JPN/EU SNES machines in color only and not in shape
The development kit is about the size of a 360, not the console
Close sources say it’s as if Nintendo is in “damage control” with 3rd party developers. 
Nintendo is trying really hard to get 3rd parties on board to develop games and have offered incentives such as not releasing big-title Nintendo games in holiday seasons to compete against 3rd party titles.
Nintendo went to many 3rd party developers on guidance on what they were after with the new console in terms of system specs, controller and online system.

*The Controller:*
Nintendo have been keeping this really quiet and have only given developers controller prototypes to start designing games. However, the final controller build with all the features have only been given to Nintendo 1st and 2nd party developers for now.
Nintendo had planned on inserting a screen on the controller back when the Gamecube was in development, but opted out due to technology not being advanced enough to be functional
The controller that’s been given to developers has a large 5.7inch hd (960x640pixel) screen, 2 analogue sticks, 4 face buttons, 3 middle buttons (select/home/start in that order), 2 shoulder buttons and 2 triggers.
The triggers aren’t as deep as the 360’s triggers, but have plenty of push
The big thing about the screen is that it’s a multi-touch screen, contains it’s own battery and is detachable from the controller unit
The screen when detached contains its own memory so developers can store data on it, so gamers can play whatever the developer designs for the screen-only use
When the screen is attached to the controller it works by streaming content directly from the console
Nintendo are giving developers ideas other than just having it function as a quick menu screen for games while attached, or as a simple tamagochi-like mini-game when detached
The controller contains a gyroscope, but motion controls isn’t the focus of the controller like it was for the Wii

*Games:*
Nintendo will release a Mario platformer as a launch title which hasn’t been done since the N64.
The Mario platformer looks to be the spiritual successor to Mario 64.
Gamefreak and EAD are hard at work developing a Pokemon online RPG.
The Pokemon RPG is not an MMO, but does have a large online emphasis and will be Nintendo’s flagship title when showing off the online capabilities of the console.
There will be at least one new IP Nintendo will reveal at E3.
Nintendo is working on a new Zelda, but didn’t reveal anything to developers.
*Other:*
Some developers have had the Wii 2 dev kit for going on 2 years now. When the Wii 2 is released in late, that’s 3 years to develop games on.
Because of such generous development time, Nintendo have pushed 3rd parties to develop high quality games to be released at or near launch.
Nintendo have sourced an external company to develop their online network, which the developer has commented, surpasses both the PS3 and 360 in terms of speed and functionality.
Nintendo is pushing for the console to be online 24/7 and have seamless online integration with many of their games
Friend codes are confirmed to be gone
Nintendo has been toying with the idea of a game where the main character is your Mii
Nintendo will be pushing their Pokemon RPG to showcase their online network
Rockstar are supposedly hard at work in bringing on of their “most popular” titles to the console.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol "we wont release during holidays".
Is Nintendo that good that 3rd devs are just too pussy?
I thought it was because Nintendo just wasn't giving them what they want to do their shit.
Minidiscs and inferior technology that cannot allow the potentials of motion control to be properly utilized.

What do I know though.

It sounds pretty believable tbh and considering how close we are to the release the rumors would naturally become less ridiculous.
Still dunno about that online thing and if you ask me if they do that they're asking to get hacked.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2011)

What's with all this crap being posted?


Oh Nintendo...


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Malvingt2 said:


> *Project Cafe rumor - The motherload of speculation*
> 
> *The System:*
> Uses a custom IBM triple-core CPU running at 3.6GHz per core
> ...





Plz be be true, as long as it gets good 3rd party support it sounds too good to be true, although the controller is gonna be expensive as hell.

The online thing does seem a bit suspect but at least hopefully they should well aware of it's possible dangers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> What's with all this crap being posted?
> 
> 
> Oh Nintendo...


 Yeah My bad but it was part of the Cafe rumors from yesterday. Someone has to do it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 5, 2011)

I think I should stay out of this thread until their press conference.

Just two more days, just two more days.

The latest batch of rumors look rather believable to me.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 5, 2011)

Gamefreak themselves working on a console Pokemon game?  How fucking awesome would that be?  Depending on how close of an experience it would be to the handheld games, I could actually see myself considering buying this.

/Obligatorybutofcourseit'sonlyarumor


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I think I should stay out of this thread until their press conference.
> 
> Just two more days, just two more days.
> 
> The latest batch of rumors look rather believable to me.


 Yeah the latest rumors are looking solid..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I hope we get a Mario Kart game with snaking on this console. I used to be a competetive MK player (as dumb as that sounds) but Mario Kart Wii ruined it.



same       here, maybe we can play on the new console chubz


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Gamefreak themselves working on a console Pokemon game?  How fucking awesome would that be?  Depending on how close of an experience it would be to the handheld games, I could actually see myself considering buying this.
> 
> /Obligatorybutofcourseit'sonlyarumor



That would so be GOTY...Nah, it will be good though. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah My bad but it was part of the Cafe rumors from yesterday. Someone has to do it.



It wasn't directed at you, more like your source. 

But thank you for posting stuff.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2011)

Nova said:


> same       here, maybe we can play on the new console chubz



Oh yeah, me and Nova tearing shit up on the Mario Kart track.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 5, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Gamefreak themselves working on a console Pokemon game?  How fucking awesome would that be?  Depending on how close of an experience it would be to the handheld games, I could actually see myself considering buying this.


I don't feel the hype.

Sounds like it would just be a handheld game with full 3d graphics. 
So instead of Pokemon XD and games like that they turn it into the full gym leader smashing pokemon league challenging shit in 3d and let you fight people online.

Now see...if they were making a Pokemon A-RPG with online with the first 250 pokemon (cus I need my Typhlosion).That would be boss as fuck on toast.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I don't feel the hype.
> 
> Sounds like it would just be a handheld game with full 3d graphics.
> So instead of Pokemon XD and games like that they turn it into the full gym leader smashing pokemon league challenging shit in 3d and let you fight people online.
> ...



Mannnnnnnn if they make something like this, goodbye life, goodbye gf, shit is bout to get real.


----------



## Vai (Jun 5, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> What's with all this crap being posted?
> 
> 
> Oh Nintendo...



althought this is a only a concept rumour of course, the locations of the right analog and the d-pad make this design almost impossible to use in a precise way, since your thumbs would have to move miles between the locations.... or at least thats what it looks like.

We'll see in a couple of days.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I don't feel the hype.
> 
> Sounds like it would just be a handheld game with full 3d graphics.
> So instead of Pokemon XD and games like that they turn it into the full gym leader smashing pokemon league challenging shit in 3d and let you fight people online.



I really hope that's what it is.  I'm just wondering how they'd do it.  I doubt they'd go and start a whole new generation for this, so maybe the games would take place in an already known region.  Maybe direct sequels to past games, like how GSC was a direct sequel to RBY?  I wouldn't mind a sequel to Ruby and Sapphire....

I personally wouldn't be all that excited for the action RPG thing myself, but I guess it would be interesting to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2011)

That latest rumor list just made me......


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 5, 2011)

So I read at Gaf they might be naming the console simply as, "Nintendo."

"So do you guys have the Nintendo in-stock?"
"What Nintendo?"
"The Nintendo Nintendo."


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2011)

A Pokémon RPG would be awesome, imo, but I really want smash bros. 4. 

Pleasegetannounced


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 5, 2011)

wait... so nintendo was planing to make a controller with a screen on it for the gamecube, but the technology was not advanced enough ?

isin't he dreamcast had this no ? 




Rhythmic- said:


> So I read at Gaf they might be naming the console simply as, "Nintendo."
> 
> "So do you guys have the Nintendo in-stock?"
> "What Nintendo?"
> "The Nintendo Nintendo."



but the first nintendo was *nintendo entertainement system* or NES for short, and not *nintendo* 




MrChubz said:


> That's just an idiotic controller concept. Almost as bad as the Wii controller concepts back in its, "Revolution," days efore the controller was revealed.



the wii revolutionary ? 
fuck that that's not true, the power glove was the shit, motion sensor controller back in 1980's that's something.... even if it was crap 


and i remember playing a fishing game when i was young and you were swinging the fishing rod controller with the real movement to play and with a fishing reel... was it on the dreamcast or playstation ?

anyway... i always been playing on nintendo console exept until now... (but i buyed an used gamecube for 60 $ only to play twiligh princess cause im a big zelda fan ) but i really dont like the wii.... but im interested to see how this new console will be


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2011)

THIRD PARTY SUPPORT! 

No more downgrading from PC specs!  Even this new console which is running on early 2008 PC architecture can still outclass both PS3 and Xbox 360 in pure horse power. The disadvantages of being a 10 year cycle machine comes full circle for both Microsoft and Sony


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> the wii revolutionary ?
> fuck that that's not true, the power glove was the shit, motion sensor controller back in 1980's that's something.... even if it was crap
> 
> 
> ...



Revolution was Wii's official codename before it was named Wii. Just like Project Cafe' is this console's codename, or Project Dolphin was Gamecube's codename.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> So I read at Gaf they might be naming the console simply as, "Nintendo."
> 
> "So do you guys have the Nintendo in-stock?"
> "What Nintendo?"
> "The Nintendo Nintendo."


 I just read the rumor about the name. hmm I dunno what to say..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

Honestly I really couldn't give a shit about the name.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 5, 2011)

Cant people wait a couple of days


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 5, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Cant people wait a couple of days


The anticipation is killing some. 


It'll all be revealed in due time, my fellow NF'ers.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> wait... so nintendo was planing to make a controller with a screen on it for the gamecube, but the technology was not advanced enough ?
> 
> isin't he dreamcast had this no ?
> 
> ...



Considering I had it when I was little, I think it's PS.

AND LOL, Nintendo Nintendo.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 5, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Considering I had it when I was little, I think it's PS.
> 
> AND LOL, Nintendo Nintendo.



ya i think it was on playstation.

anyway they say that the new nintendo is more powerfull than the 360/ps3 and that make me think....

zelda on next gen graphics...



no im not a graphic w****e, but just think about it 
the new gen console is comming soon and not just for nintendo..... (sadly... i hope the current gen stay and continue to produce game for a really long time)


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 5, 2011)

Never really gave a shit about the consoles' names either, but simply naming it 'Nintendo' is pretty lazy, and just isn't Nintendo-like. I doubt they'll go this route anyway. 

Although they did go from "Revolution", to "Wii".


----------



## LMJ (Jun 5, 2011)

Watch they wont even reveal a system this year. I was all a prank played on the internet. Rumors ftw!


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

Nintendo's Nintendo


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

WTF Nintendo's server has been hacked!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

This new console will either be really great or terrible shit. 


If it's good I might actually own my first Nintendo console since fucking SNES. I have played N64 and Gamecube games, but I just stole those from my nephews


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

> This new console will either be really great or terrible shit.



I'm hoping for the best while expecting the worst.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'm hoping for the best while expecting the worst.



Same here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Vai said:


> Nintendo's Nintendo


 lol



Lee Min Jung said:


> WTF Nintendo's server has been hacked!


 yeah I found out about that yesterday.



Eternal Fail said:


> I'm hoping for the best while expecting the worst.


 I may be in the same boat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I think we're all on that train.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Edit: Wrong thread, sorry guys.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I may be in the same boat.



More like the "Nintendo Forever" boat, if you ask me.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn! Now I'm hyped


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Damn! Now I'm hyped



Shit...how can I resist now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

> Michel Ancel has confirmed that the much-anticipated sequel to Beyond Good & Evil will not be released on the current generation of home consoles.





Dohohohoho


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

SO WHERE IS THIS SO CALLED NEW SYSTEM?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> SO WHERE IS THIS SO CALLED NEW SYSTEM?



It's floating around somewhere in the ether.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> SO WHERE IS THIS SO CALLED NEW SYSTEM?



(Less than) 24 HOURS REMAIN.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Ahhh shit, Nintendo better step the fuck up with their presentation. They have some competition with the 249 Playstation Vita.

So GTAV must be a Wii2 exclusive since nothing else from the other people.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

tomorrow.... Shigeru Miyamoto will happear with a shield and the master sword...
and rape all the competition in the conference domain


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> tomorrow.... Shigeru Miyamoto will happear with a shield and the master sword...
> and rape all the competition in the conference domain



That's a rather frightening mental image.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Jun 6, 2011)

I still can't get excited for Skyward Sword  Something about it just seems not quite right. Change my mind Nintendo, I need you to get me excited for it and not just some controller gimmicks.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2011)

Im tired of Zelda games in general, not a blink for Skyward sword.
Nintendo seems to lazy to improve their battle system. Making small nudges but scared to take a leap.
There if it aint broke don't fix it mentality, it's not broke but it's gotten boring as hell.
If Skyward sword has double the amount of secret skills that TP did, difficulty (modes?) that aren't just boosting the enemies health up and a real attempt at a plot I'd be interested.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

Problem is they haven't shown anything of interesting in Skyward Sword yet. I don't understand why they're still sticking to the Ocarina formula, WW was a step in the right direction, TP was two steps back.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

They should stop going with the OoT formula and start going with the formula of the best Zelda.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Or you know, a nearly entirely new formula  I love OOT and had lots of fun with Twilight Princess. That wolf form was lots of fun for me because it was something different. 
My memories of Wind Waker were that it was so slow because it took forever to go anywhere and that last quarter of the game really stumbled. Triforce fetch quest and repeat boss fights were kinda "What the hell".

And all the gimmicks for items in Skyward Sword has me worried. None of the items look fun :/


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

The concept behing WW was to lave Hyrule behind and it was a great game, it faltered because of their attempts to increase the playtime. I do think they need to really change the formula, hopefully with Cafe they'll finally do it.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

I lol'd at the Miyamoto picture. xDDD


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2011)

That name...


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

lawl, from what i seen it still has wii graphics

except that zelda game.......still some hope


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

never mind the graphics are ok for a early ps3/xbox game.

so basically its a lower-res. less portable psvita


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

i could have sworn the specs were above PS3 and 360, jesus where do i have to go to get decent reveal footage


----------



## DedValve (Jun 7, 2011)

Dat hd zelda


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i could have sworn the specs were above PS3 and 360, jesus where do i have to go to get decent reveal footage



that bird demo was def below current ps3/360.

but that zelda did look nice


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

There was even more news coming out of Nintendo's press conference after it was already over. A number of logos were displayed on the screen at the end. Here's a list of what we saw: 

Mario Party 9
Super Fossil Fighters
Dragon Quest Monsters 2
Kirby's Mass Attack


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> that bird demo was def below current ps3/360.
> 
> but that zelda did look nice



Huh it was on par with them, not below.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> that bird demo was def below current ps3/360.
> 
> but that zelda did look nice



the SPECS, not the particularly game at the time


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Huh it was on par with them, not below.


i could see hella jaggies on that bird demo, that was like some infamous 1 type graphics


Inuhanyou said:


> the SPECS, not the particularly game at the time


sorry read your comment wrong


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i could see hella jaggies on that bird demo, that was like some infamous 1 type graphics
> 
> sorry read your comment wrong


Were you watching it in HD? I don't know a single PS3 or Xbox360 game that surpasses it.

Edit: And still these are early games, it should look much better in the long run.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Were you watching it in HD? I don't know a single PS3 or Xbox360 game that surpasses it.
> 
> Edit: And still these are early games, it should look much better in the long run.


yea i did. and by the time it gets to current graphics the ps4/xbox720 lol would be out


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

I dislike the name.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie confirmed 1080p for the Wii U.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> yea i did. and by the time it gets to current graphics the ps4/xbox720 lol would be out



To me it seems like the graphics were on par with Xbox360/PS3. Ninja Gaiden 3, The Zelda demo and that bird video had no reason to envy any current PS3/Xbox 360 game, they looked pretty damn great. It will probably surpass the PS3 graphics by the time it comes out.


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

I will just throw my money at nintendo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie said 1080p


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

Now that I think about it, that zelda bit with the new controller actually looked awesome and well thought out.

So, all the lame game possibilities aside, maybe the wiiU'll actually be good


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

i finally found out the video, it 1000000000 time better than the actual ng3 trailer, so bad@$$

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn_y_e7BYhk[/YOUTUBE]

I JUST CAME 

ps: oh wait... *razor edge* ? so would it be diferent.....?


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, if the hardware of the console is just a bit above PS3, it likely means the price tag won't be that high because developing the hardware won't be as expensive considering it's not high-end technology. My guess is that it'll come out at around 299-329$.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Now that I think about it, that zelda bit with the new controller actually looked awesome and well thought out.
> 
> So, all the lame game possibilities aside, maybe the wiiU'll actually be good



that was CG


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, circle pads instead of analogue sticks and flash drive instead of hard drive. I'm sad to say the least.


----------



## lacey (Jun 7, 2011)

The controller looks so..._clunky._

Overall, I am not impressed at all. =/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

How are you supposed to play hardcore games on something that looks like it'll break your thumbs playing on it 

Either Ninty comes out with a no screen controller that's a bit more wieldly, or this might turn out like Sony's infamous "boomerang" design on a worse scale


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah the controller is kind of strange. Wonder how it'll play out. Will they do like everybody thought before the Wii game out? Using the screen to load virtual images of different controllers I mean.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2011)

Casuals will love this thing! Nintendo fans will love this thing! And now, even HD gamers may love this thing


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

HAHAH WHERE'S GTA 5 NOW BITCHES?


----------



## Vai (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> To me it seems like the graphics were on par with Xbox360/PS3. Ninja Gaiden 3, The Zelda demo and that bird video had no reason to envy any current PS3/Xbox 360 game, they looked pretty damn great. It will probably surpass the PS3 graphics by the time it comes out.



The ninja gaiden 3 footage was from the 360/ps3 version, just like all the others multiplatform games showed.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> source>?


Picked it up in some thread at NeoGaf, so im not saying it's official.

Something else i found:

_The announcement of Nintendo’s new console certainly sounds like a boon for gamers, but what do developers think of Nintendo’s new Wii U? Vigil Games, the developer behind Darksiders II, is certainly looking forward to bringing its series over to the system.

"I think it’s cool, and the nice thing for us is that it’s compatible with what we’re doing," said Vigil general manager David Adams, when I asked him about the new system during my visit to the Austin studio for our cover story on the game in the July issue of Game Informer.

"For me personally, I love Nintendo," continued Adams. "I love Zelda. I love Mario, and I’ve never actually made a game that’s gone on a Nintendo platform, so for me that’s just awesome. I think that if you look at the Darksiders franchise, it’s a little more mature, but it has that similar aesthetic to a Nintendo game. I feel like it’s a natural fit from a gameplay and platform perspective."

Vigil also told us that they have several ideas on how to utilize Nintendo’s new controller – such as allowing players to manage inventory on the controller screen – but that many of these concepts were still in flux. "We’re not interested in any gimmicky stuff like with the Wii launch games, where it was basically like, this is exactly like a normal game except every once in a while you jab your controller at the screen to jump or something," said Vigil technical director Colin Bonstead. "I think the new system is better than the Wii controller in that it has a couple features that core games like ours can leverage and make use of."

At the very least, Vigil believes that gamers can look forward to ports to Nintendo’s new console that are not inferior to every other version of the game. When we asked Bonstead if he thought it was possible that *the Wii U version of Darksiders II would be the best version of the game, he said, "Yeah, just because the hardware is more powerful and it will have some extra features that I think will actually be useful to people playing the game.* With it’s controller, [the Wii U version of Darksiders II] might be the best version of the game."

We hope to get more specifics on the features that Vigil will work around Nintendo’s new controller. In the meantime, Nintendo fans can take heart that Wii U will have at least one mature action title in its roster around the time of launch._


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> How are you supposed to play hardcore games on something that looks like it'll break your thumbs playing on it
> 
> Either Ninty comes out with a no screen controller that's a bit more wieldly, or this might turn out like Sony's infamous "boomerang" design on a worse scale



The controller looks pretty comfortable. It looks like it's the same dimensions as some e-readers and those are fine. 

PS3 boomerang controller looked like it would be better to hold than a dualshock, a more ergonomic design.



cnorwood said:


> never mind the graphics are ok for a early ps3/xbox game.
> 
> so basically its a lower-res. less portable psvita


No, it's more powerful than a ps3 or 360. What developers do and what a console is capable of are very different things. Zelda Wii U blows almost anything on the PS3 and 360 out of the water.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 7, 2011)

I might buy this


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo has always been the master when it comes to their controllers so they'll be fine in that regard. Guess there'll be no backwards compatibility for the gamecube games. So I'll hold on to the wii for that.


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

I am still wondering what the flipping console itself will look like. They haven't shown us that yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Hey guys, circle pads instead of analogue sticks and flash drive instead of hard drive. I'm sad to say the least.



Circle pads are fine..


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> that was CG



If it was CG it's not important. WW and TP blew out that, now horrible ugly, Space World Demo. FFX blew up that FFVIII on PS2 demo. Etc. Tech demos always look like garbage 1-2 years into a consoles life.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 7, 2011)

Psych said:


> I am still wondering what the flipping console itself will look like. They haven't shown us that yet.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 7, 2011)

Psych said:


> I am still wondering what the flipping console itself will look like. They haven't shown us that yet.



THIS

Where's the console

EDIT:It's pretty homely.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Who cares what the console looks like? It's a box.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Rannic said:


> THIS
> 
> Where's the console



Lol nintendo is trolling. You can see a little white box in their video whether that is the actual console is a different story. As long as they keep it small and is easy to place on a shelf I'm not complaining. We'll see that later. Since the emphasis was on the controller.


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

I couldn't tell with the bird demo. Everything had the jaggies, the but the stream itself had jaggies as well. I'm going to wait until I can find a 1080p version on youtube that isn't upscaled.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 7, 2011)

Rannic said:


> THIS
> 
> Where's the console
> 
> EDIT:It's pretty homely.



It's a nice looking box. 


Taken from Neogaf


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 7, 2011)

Godot said:


> I couldn't tell with the bird demo. Everything had the jaggies, the but the stream itself had jaggies as well. I'm going to wait until I can find a 1080p version on youtube that isn't upscaled.



To be fair most 360 and PS3 games, even first parties, are just as bad.


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah it's like I said before, I'm waiting for a 3rd party dev to make an exclusive for the WiiU (multiplat = all the ports look essentially identical, bar minor differences), and take its hardware to the limits.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> It's a nice looking box.
> 
> 
> Taken from Neogaf



If that is it for real it looks very sexy. And easy to store.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like my Wii and PVR had sex and this is their offspring.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU hands on:

_In short, Nintendo's gamble works. The controller is the best of both worlds, mixing traditional button inputs with the advantage of having an interface unlike anything we've seen from a home console.
-------
One of the more interesting alterations to conventional design is the system features two analog sliders at the top of the controller rather than traditional sticks. Don't make the mistake of thinking these sliders are like the 3DS "circle pad." The texture and top shape of the sliders are much more akin to Wii's nunchuk, meaning the grip and precision of movement are much better.
-------
The tablet itself appears large, but is actually quite comfortable to grip. The two sliders both being located at the top of the tablet make holding it considerably easier. A staggered configuration would only have worked with a much smaller design. Nintendo was also smart in making the new controller extremely light for its size, resulting in something that might look strange but is not as burdensome as it would seem.
-------
Nintendo played an interactive cinematic that put all my fears to rest. The difference in quality between that sequence and this was light years apart, making me wonder why I watched the hawk video in the first place.

The second major tech demonstration featured live footage of Japan, with a camera moving down a crowded street, hovering above vehicles. Like the hawk demo, the tablet was also featuring the footage shown on the television. But as I moved the new controller, I was able to see more of the city around me, without altering what was being shown on the larger screen. I could move the tablet upward to see the sky, or downward to see the street moving under me. Even more impressive, I could start to rotate the controller or "aim" it behind me to see where I had been. Pressing a button would also flip the portable display behind me, allowing me to see backwards similar to a rearview mirror. The potential for racing games with this sort of technology is truly impressive.
---------
I played two Mii mini-games on the new console. In a word, they are both fantastic. In concept, execution, scope and entertainment, they are leaps and bounds beyond what you experienced on Wii.
---------
I wasn't able to control Link, but the battle between him and Gohma that I saw was breathtaking nonetheless. Between changing the lighting, camera controls and even the tablet's display, this (Zelda) demo above all the others proved how Nintendo franchises might benefit from increased power. This was gorgeous stuff. _

Entire IGN impressions


----------



## Psych (Jun 7, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> It's a nice looking box.
> 
> 
> Taken from Neogaf



Thanks man.

It looks quite sexy.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder why they didn't have on stage to show off like they did with the Wii


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Looks like my Wii and PVR had sex and this is their offspring.



It's looking good so far. They better take full advantage of that controller though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh and Jax had sex with Sonya.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 7, 2011)

Vigil Games(Darksiders 1 and 2) say U is more powerful than PS3 and 360.



> At the very least, Vigil believes that gamers can look forward to ports to Nintendo’s new console that are not inferior to every other version of the game. When we asked Bonstead if he thought it was possible that the Wii U version of Darksiders II would be the best version of the game, he said, "Yeah, just because the hardware is more powerful and it will have some extra features that I think will actually be useful to people playing the game. With it’s controller, [the Wii U version of Darksiders II] might be the best version of the game."





Edit: Also its processor, Watson, blows the Cell ad 360's out of the water.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> It's looking good so far. They better take full advantage of that controller though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Jax stole Johnny's hoe.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 7, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Vigil Games(Darksiders 1 and 2) say U is more powerful than PS3 and 360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are big words, hopefully it live up to all the hype.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Jax stole Johnny's hoe.



She was always Jax's hoe. Remember how she owned Johnny in MK 9?

Speaking of which, I'd love to see that game on the Wii U.

Edit: I think its processor indeed kills the one of the 360, not sold on it beating the Cell though. That thing's one hell of a technological jewelry.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> She was always Jax's hoe. Remember how she owned Johnny in MK 9?
> 
> Speaking of which, I'd love to see that game in the Wii U.
> 
> Edit: I think its processor indeed kills the one of the 360, not sold on it beating the Cell though. That thing's one hell of a technological jewelry.



Look up the specs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> She was always Jax's hoe. Remember how she owned Johnny in MK 9?
> 
> Speaking of which, I'd love to see that game in the Wii U.
> 
> Edit: I think its processor indeed kills the one of the 360, not sold on it beating the Cell though. That thing's one hell of a technological jewelry.



But this is who Johnny Cage really is:




How can Sonya resist, or any woman.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't know if this was posted or not



Zelda HD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Tecmo Koei America reveals Exclusive Wii U Ninja Gaiden*

TECMO KOEI AMERICA UNVEILS HIGHLY ANTICIPATED NINJA GAIDEN 3 FOR PLAYSTATION 3 AND XBOX 360

ALONG WITH ADDITIONAL NEW GAMES AT THE 2011 ELECTRONIC ENTERTAINMENT EXPO

Team NINJA in Development of Two New NINJA GAIDEN Games ?

Ninja Gaiden 3 and New Ninja Gaiden* Title Exclusively Being Created for Nintendo?s New Console, Wii U

BURLINGAME, Calif., June 7, 2011 ? TECMO KOEI America, a leading developer of interactive games, today announced its Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) 2011 lineup of titles. The upcoming featured titles represent a bold new direction of TECMO KOEI America Corp. Under TECMO KOEI America, the company will have new reach amongst the latest in innovative technologies and design as well as continue to redefine the action genre. E3 2011 will mark a new era for the company as it reveals four unique titles ranging from ninja action to motion censored horse racing. TECMO KOEI booth is located in the South Hall, Booth #2447.

TECMO KOEI America also announces today its plans to develop game software for Nintendo?s new console ? Wii U?. For the new console, Wii U, TECMO KOEI America and Team NINJA will deliver a new title from the famed NINJA GAIDEN franchise, NINJA GAIDEN 3 Razor?s Edge (*working title).

?TECMO KOEI America continues to evolve and reach new heights in the gaming world? said Tak Yamamoto, Executive Vice President of TECMO KOEI America. ?Our E3 lineup reflects a strong, fun and amazing new portfolio of titles that encompasses both high quality console action and explosive social engagement, all of which defines the essence of TECMO KOEI America and its direction in the future.?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

Sooo...what can developers actually do with this system? 

They can clear off a hub, and when the parents kick the kids off the tv, they can play it for a bit longer as long as the battery doesn't die 

I can see games like okami and puzzles benefiting from this, but can an fps, a fighter or other genres really be worthwhile on the wiiu with a control scheme like..that?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Vigil Games(Darksiders 1 and 2) say U is more powerful than PS3 and 360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not shocking, now give me some of that sexy looking hd Zelda nintendo.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't been paying any attention to this because of the lack of info but now...



KLoWn said:


> Some info:
> The rechargeable controller includes a Power button, Home
> button, +Control Pad, A/B/X/Y buttons, L/R buttons and ZL/ZR buttons. It includes a
> built-in accelerometer and gyroscope, rumble feature, camera, a microphone, stereo
> speakers, a sensor strip and a stylus.



Oh my god the controllers are going to be so fucking expensive. 
Lol, my mom is going to hate this controller.  She hates the Wii controller, too, and I laughed so hard the first time I held it in front of her and turned it sideways.  Her eyes got all big.




> Other Controls: Up to four Wii Remote? (or Wii Remote Plus) controllers can be connected at once.
> The new console supports all Wii? controllers and input devices, including the
> Nunchuk? controller, Classic Controller?, Classic Controller Pro? and Wii Balance Board?.



No gamecube compatibility? Well, you can't have everything.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2011)

dilbot said:


> I can see games like okami and puzzles benefiting from this, but can an fps, a fighter or other genres really be worthwhile on the wiiu with a control scheme like..that?


They showed how you can draw on the face of your character in Tekken 

But yeah, strategy games should be great with that controller! But every game can profit from it in some way or another! In a game like Battlefield 3 for example you could touch on the screen to mark the enemies or show teammates were to go, select weapons and stuff like that, and save the buttons for other stuff.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 7, 2011)

I already have a bigscreen TV. Why do I need a small screen on my controller? 

Will 3rd parties even bother supporting this? 

Ninty


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

I want skyrim on Wii U, the whole 3d inventory they're going for should work well with the nintendopad


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> They showed how you can draw on the face of your character in Tekken
> 
> But yeah, strategy games should be great with that controller! But every game can profit from it in some way or another! In a game like Battlefield 3 for example you could touch on the screen to mark the enemies or show teammates were to go, select weapons and stuff like that, and save the buttons for other stuff.



a strategy game on the WII U ?
sound like a good idea


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

This doesn't look too bad, I guess, but that controller looks awkward to use. And I hate to think of them combining the Wii and the DS controls as I hate both touchscreen and motion controls.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

buying a wii U on release date.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

I wouldn't buy that thing on release if someone gave me the money to do it.


I'll wait to see if it ever has any good games and then wait for the price drop.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

BTW, that Watson rumor is old and debunked  Also, its unfeasible and frankly impossible

The AMD Lowspec R700 series is probably the best bet for processing power, with speeds overclocked


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

I can already see how games like fire emblem and other RTSes could work with the controller.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

It could be good for RPGs.



Too bad they won't have any.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It could be good for RPGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they won't have any.




GOLDEN SUN HD ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Golden Sun is a boring old gimmick.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> GOLDEN SUN HD ?



Lol probably for the 3DS but if it were to ever happen...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It could be good for RPGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they won't have any.



If you build it, they will cum come.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 7, 2011)

My God. WIll be getting this console most definately.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Seamless gameplay.
That is all.
No more need for menu screens to pause the game when you can go through your menu on the controller while the action stays unpaused on the television screen.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Soon we'll here the wonderful things you can do with NGP and PS3


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Seamless gameplay.
> That is all.
> No more need for menu screens to pause the game when you can go through your menu on the controller while the action stays unpaused on the television screen.



That's what came to my mind, too, after seeing that Zelda wii U bit.

This certainly has potential; possibly for both casual and competitive gaming. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Like a cop car. Wiiu Wiiu Wiiu Wiiu


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 7, 2011)

RPG's 's will shine on this console. The best place to start is with ff7 remake.

FF6 wasthe last to appear on a nintendo home console. How cool would t be to start over with with ff7 again.

If that console gets ff7 and a new chrono trigger rpg developers can know where there games will sell.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Like a cop car. Wiiu Wiiu Wiiu Wiiu



Lol.  I don't know what they were smoking when they came up with that name but I want some.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

Screen in controller so I can call plays in Madden without the other person knowing...finally xD


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

We can finally have friends over and play mario kart and shit without the screen splitting .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

this might be the console that will bring me back to nintendo fanboying.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> We can finally have friends over and play mario kart and shit without the screen splitting .



Now THAT would be cool.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

I see it now.
Bring some friends, some beer, some chips with the dip and play some multiplayer.

Multiplayer is better when people are actually in the room.
Everybody spread out somewhere in my living room 

Oh and because of how the controller works, we can do it all while having the TV on some other channel.

...oh shit..

You can now play madden and watch the super bowl at the same time.
With all your friends in the same room doing the same shit.

GG.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I see it now.
> Bring some friends, some beer, some chips with the dip and play some multiplayer.
> 
> Multiplayer is better when people are actually in the room.
> ...



I can see some drunken morons throwing their controller in anger and end up cracking the screen when they lose.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems like Nintendo was several steps ahead. Wii U seems like a definite choice next christman.


----------



## TSC (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I can see some drunken morons throwing their controller in anger and end up cracking the screen when they lose.



Thats why you make sure they bring their own controllers 

Actually time out.

The Wiimote + nunchuck cost an arm and a fucking leg.

How much is this beautiful controller that will make all my dreams come true cost?


----------



## Judas (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still stuck on the title of the console. They couldn't use a different letter without making it sound queer?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

The more I learn about the features the more I'm falling in love with it.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU looks good. 

But so did wii.

Imma wait for this one.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 7, 2011)

Me too, and this is coming from someone who hated the idea of a touchscreen.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> I'm still stuck on the title of the console. They couldn't use a different letter without making it sound queer?



They should've called it Wii Zeta.


As it is now, Im just going to call it the U. As long as I use you instead of U in conversation it'll be fine.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

my tough about the WII U

good thing
- WII U controller > wii controller 
- zelda 
- more titles less for casual

bad thing
- WHAT ABOUT THE FREACKING BATTERRY LENGHT ? 



its like 
yay im playing zelda with the touch screen controller  wait.... baterry is off ? FUUkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> The more I learn about the features the more I'm falling in love with it.



I know right.


I want it so badly.

I just love how waggle is pretty much gone.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

The fuck is a WII-U?

Is it this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JElywbkSbY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 7, 2011)

that hd bird and fish with a cherry blossom should have ended up with a white wolf with a burning wheel on its back.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, looks like Nintendo will be getting even more love from my bank account next year. Definitely want.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

- ninja gaiden 3 razor's edge 
- for wii U 

wii u -> weeu -> reeu -> ryu ?
wii u = ryu ? 

wiiu hayabusa


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

Parents would shit their pants if they saw Ryu in the Wii!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Kid Icarus gets a game on Wii U too from the 3DS features this IP could be a lot of fun for the home console.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I see it now.
> Bring some friends, some beer, some chips with the dip and play some multiplayer.
> 
> Multiplayer is better when people are actually in the room.
> ...



Awesome

Play Mario Kart no one knows who has what now, hell yes.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

My Nintendo nerdness just exploded


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 7, 2011)

My body wasn't ready


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you guys see the Mii games? It showed even more gameplay possibilities

Mii gamess are the second video.

Chase Mii is a nice one because it shows how you can get exclusivity in local multiplayer while still having split screen gameplay.
The guys worked as a team using the split screen while the person being chased had that exclusive map to use.

Could definitely see this put in some games multiplayer for extra diversions.
Such as a Sonic game.

This could also make some interesting stuff for local stealth game multiplayer.
Metal Gear Solid multiplayer stealth?
Four people running around on split screen with one person with the Wii U controller trying to kill em all?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

god this controller might be better than I thought.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

If its less than 400 bucks Im getting the shit day 1.

If its more it will depend of the extra payment.

Fuck it, I will stole a drugstore if necessary.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

day one purchase.

month of locked up at home.

you know what I love the most?

no more fucking sensor bar as far as I could see.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> If its less than 400 bucks Im getting the shit day 1.
> 
> If its more it will depend of the extra payment.
> 
> Fuck it, I will stole a drugstore if necessary.



Same here 

Now i just need to find a job


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> day one purchase.
> 
> month of locked up at home.
> 
> ...



mmm, I guess you will still need it for the wiimotes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2011)

damnit.


my consoles are like on one side of the room while the projector screen is on the other side.

no way the sensor bar can go that far.

guess I would need to buy a third party wireless one.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my consoles are like on one side of the room while the projector screen is on the other side.



NINTENDO THINKS IN U


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

Been said before, will say it again. 

Link To The Past Wii U



Make it happen Ninty


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Would want A Link to the past Wii U.
Best Legend of Zelda.
Though legit please don't fuck up an ALLTP remake like 3DS OoT remake.
Add new Dialogue legit and more boss moves.

actually to hell with 3DS ooT it's just stupid.
All this new stuff in zeldas and you cannot add even Twilight princess little bitch ass skills?
R u srs?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

^ There's little point in remaking a game if you don't add content.


----------



## TItroops (Jun 7, 2011)

This console will be a beast


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

TItroops said:


> This console will be a beast



The CPU certainly shits on the cpus from PS3 and Xbox 360.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> day one purchase.
> 
> month of locked up at home.
> 
> ...


After some quality titles show up, oh yeah.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Where are you guys watching the round table? The IGN feed isn't working for me.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Where are you guys watching the round table? The IGN feed isn't working for me.



It hasn't started yet.  It starts in twenty or so minutes I believe.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It hasn't started yet.  It starts in twenty or so minutes I believe.


I was lied to about the time then


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

It was probably just delayed or something.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ There's little point in remaking a game if you don't add content.



Im tired of these "remakes" that are just graphic upgrades.
If I was a Dev and was remaking one of my old games I would actually remake the game to include things I would've if I had the time and technology I do now back then.

Not even optional bosses were added to OoT 3DS. Just a boss rush mode and what...upgrade polygons. What an insult.
Well I suppose OoT's terrible aiming controls were improved to.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo's developer roundtable about to start. Liveblogged at IGN.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

I got in at one point but then I pulled out and it shut me out


----------



## DanE (Jun 7, 2011)

where do I watch this


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## "Shion" (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony and Microsoft are going to cry. 

I'm loving the Wii U. 

Hopefully they make a "Fuck" game so I can fuck it.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Link for the roundtable stuff? Is it available on gametrailers? Thanks.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> Link for the roundtable stuff? Is it available on gametrailers? Thanks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

The racist shit against Miyamoto made me feel ashamed of fellow gamers, the fact that there's a generation of idiots who have no respect for him just makes me sad.

Anyway I don't care whatever WiiU turns out to be, give me a Zelda that looks like that HD demo and I'm fucking sold.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

apparently in a kotaku interview they confirmed 25gig disc sizes. fuck yeah...?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> My body wasn't ready



Holy shit. Neither is mine. 

It's using the tech that powered Watson?! O_O


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway I don't care whatever WiiU turns out to be, give me a Zelda that looks like that HD demo and I'm fucking sold.



Yes, yes, a million times yes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

If Nintendo could do wonders with the Wii hardware then imagine how they'll harness the power of this machine.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If Nintendo could do wonders with the Wii hardware then imagine how they'll harness the power of this machine.



I...I........just can't handle the thought!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If Nintendo could do wonders with the Wii hardware then imagine how they'll harness the power of this machine.



We need that Zelda Orchestra to get the feeling of epicness right.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

according to gamespot they just allowed the press to walk in, will start shortly I presume...


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

stream is going down!!!


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The racist shit against Miyamoto made me feel ashamed of fellow gamers, the fact that there's a generation of idiots who have no respect for him just makes me sad.
> 
> Anyway I don't care whatever WiiU turns out to be, give me a Zelda that looks like that HD demo and I'm fucking sold.



there is racist against him ? what's wrong ? the dudes is funny and make awesome games that never lost the quality over the years, some people are just retarded.



dilbot said:


> apparently in a kotaku interview they confirmed 25gig disc sizes. fuck yeah...?



what ? 25 gig ???????????????????
fuck me and my 360.......... fuck you nintendo for making me wanting to buy your console again  (that's a good thing actually )

(well i will still wait until prices go down, and i'll wait until ps4 and xbox (?) come out )


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

liveblog started 10 minutes ago, first up: Ocarina 3d


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

my poor juvenile eyes... my dream have finally come true.... 


(still not getting in the commercial trap and waiting minimum 2 or more before buying anything )


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

>No Gamecube support

Well, this can fuck right off. Great job Nintendo.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 7, 2011)

You know what'd be cool? A game that you play on the controller but plays out like a movie on the tv.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> >No Gamecube support
> 
> Well, this can fuck right off. Great job Nintendo.



That's nothing.  Check this article I just found out:



> The Nintendo Wii U tablet-style controller will not be sold separately from it new HD console, Nintendo has told CVG.
> 
> We asked a company spokesperson at the firm's VIP stand at E3 2011 in Los Angeles today about the price of each item. He told us that there would only be one bundled RRP, adding: "Both the controller and the console will be sold as one unit.* You won't be able to buy the controller alone.*"
> 
> The rep also told us that multiplayer games being created for the system are only being designed to accomodate one tablet-style controller, whilst *other players will need to use a Wiimote.* It is currently unknown whether it is possible to sync more than one of the new controllers to a single Wii U.



So WHAT THE FUCK do you do if your controller breaks?!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

Retro working on Mario Kart

Bye money


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> So WHAT THE FUCK do you do if your controller breaks?!



The rep must be on pot, no fucking way.
One controller?
Bro...no...I want to have 4 of these bitches up in my fucking room bro.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That's nothing.  Check this article I just found out:
> 
> 
> 
> So WHAT THE FUCK do you do if your controller breaks?!



seriously ? this must be a joke....
i can already see people selling wii u controllers for 500 $ on ebay...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Controllers not sold separately, that's a bit odd.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2011)

I doubt that's true.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

The rep is going off what he knows, most likely shit all.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

> Retro working on Mario Kart
> 
> Bye money



I was hoping for F-Zero but hell yes.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 7, 2011)

The system and its requirements seem expensive as is, especially if you did not buy Wii and thus not have Wiimotes. 

I'm assuming if you break your controller you'll have to call them and request a new one, perhaps paying for it too. That would be too stupid and they better sell it separately too. They're already penalizing those that did not buy a Wii.

Hopefully their online service gets a massive improvement while being free. Plus, I'm really hoping this controller feels comfortable. I hate the Wiimote. Call me old-fashioned but I'm not a huge fan of all this motion controls, especially when I suck at them.

I can't wait for Smash Bros. Plus just imagine Fire Emblem and hell any game that is a RPG or requires item organization. So much easier. This system also could reinstate same-system co-op games. I hate how some games have Co-Op but only if it's through system link or online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

If it's true, then what the fuck Nintendo. I'm sick of using the Wii-mote I never use it to begin with.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

Just remember not to throw the controller, cuz it's gonna hurt your pocket.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Just remember not to throw the controller, cuz it's gonna hurt your pocket.



if you get angry easly, then dont buy ninja gaiden 3  well, if the dificulty is not tone down, they said it wont, but the gameplay footage proove me wrong...


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Was the gameplay on easy mode?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Was the gameplay on easy mode?



its possible, we dont know. (but still, he didin't even moved and the rocket didin't even touched him, in ng2 even on the easiest dificulty there was rocket spam that if you dont dodge them you get fucked up pretty fast.)

they said the game is at 30 % ? well, i'll wait and see...


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 7, 2011)

Types of games that would definitely benefit from this controller:
-Sports (plays and substitutions done on the controller for example)
-RPG (item categorization and preferences)
-Puzzle and platformers (2nd screen could introduce new elements)
-Party (again, introduce new gameplay elements for mini games)

Though I see too many gimmicky games to be initially released first, or at least games not really using the potential of this system as they should be at first.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Man. Things can never be simple can they?

Controller broke? Oh well, we don't sell individual controllers, just give us your Wii U and we'll take care of it eventually.

Also, I guess we can enjoy buying our favorite classics AGAIN in the virtual store for $10 each.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Man. Things can never be simple can they?
> 
> Controller broke? Oh well, we don't sell individual controllers, just give us your Wii U and we'll take care of it eventually.
> 
> Also, I guess we can enjoy buying our favorite classics AGAIN in the virtual store for $10 each.



I'd imagine you can us a flash drive to transfer your purchases to Wii U.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

I just realised something. Did Nintendo ever say that more than one tablet controller could be used at one time with the console? Because all the stuff we saw in the demo reel only had one tablet controller and then paired with wiimotes....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

There is no way in hell the controller isn't being sold separately that makes no sense. I love Mario Kart but can we also get F-Zero?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

When did things start to go downhill guys?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> There is no way in hell the controller isn't being sold separately that makes no sense. I love Mario Kart but can we also get F-Zero?



I know right? What if you broke the controller? You're screwed.

Furthermore, doesn't this limit split screen applications for the WiiU? Meaning how would you use two of these controllers on the same system? It's kind of silly that they draw themselves into that spot.

I think the rep is just an idiot.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

I still think it's stupid for TWO screens.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

So yeah playing Tekken for example one person is forced onto the Wii-mote? That would be the dumbest fucking thing ever. Not even the classic controller is acceptable IMO.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, you should play it with a Gamecube controller


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh wait...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol, that d-pad.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay I'm watching todays Gamespot stuff and the WiiU demo stations only have one WiiU controller per station and for multiplayer games the other controllers are just Wiimotes.... the fuck.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2011)

One Wii U controller per unit man.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2011)

I gotta admit: That's quite stupid. They probably figured that one paired with the system would be expensive enough as it is, but that's just... unfitting. Maybe it has something to do with tech limitations too.

BTW, I can deal with no Gamecube support. That's what my Gamecube is for.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> I just realised something. Did Nintendo ever say that more than one tablet controller could be used at one time with the console? Because all the stuff we saw in the demo reel only had one tablet controller and then paired with wiimotes....



And yet I'm pretty sure the multiiplayer tech demos are using more than one of those controllers at a time. Like I said, I doubt it will not being sold separately would make no sense. So pretty safe bet it will come separately, unless coming from Reggie or Iwata I'll take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> And yet I'm pretty sure there are lots of multiiplayer tech demos using more than one of those controllers at a time. Like I said, I doubt it will not being sold separately would make no sense. So pretty safe bet it will come separately, unless coming from Reggie or Iwata I'll take it with a grain of salt.



There aren't any yet. Thats what I was talking about. Its all WiiU controller + Wiimote multiplayer games on the show floor and what they showed in the conference 

I'm sure people are working on two WiiU controllers but I get the feeling the tech is holding them back.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Nintendo E3 2011 - Developer roundtable*


6:14
Just about to start
6:22
Going through the intros
6:23
Don't expect much wii u talk
6:27
I'm going to keep this live blog related to new info only. We'll see how it goes.
6:35
Miyamoto is talking a lot about the dispute between inverse and non inverse controls. He wants to bring both gamers together through gyro usage
6:35
Super Mario 3d is a working title
6:37
Retro is helping design Mario kart 3d tracks
6:48
In skyward sword, use your sword to find all sorts of items
6:48
New race in the game tentatively called mogmas
6:50
The character tied to your sword can help guide you
6:54
Metal gauntlets allow you to dig
6:55
The tentatively named siren world has a hidden entrance in the forest setting from last years do
6:57
Gather tear shaped items to leave this world. You cannot take your sword here. It is guarded by enemies that kill in one hit
6:58
Picking up tear shaped items starts a timer. You have to get the other bits to keep the guardians away
7:01
Revisit environments multiple times to experience and unlock new paths and activities
7:01
Improved map system
7:04
Super Mario 3ds' name is still being figured out
7:07
Aiming to create the most Mario like 3d Mario title yet
7:09
Tanooki Mario has a slower fall rate
7:11
Secret warp hidden in e3 demo
7:13
Features a Zelda style scrolling dungeon level
7:16
Luigis mansion 2 should release early next year
7:17
Discussion of pikmin is prohibited today
7:18
Next level games is Working on luigis mansion 2
7:21
Professor e. Gadd returns
7:22
Toad follows you around at some point
7:23
The flashlight now has a strobe feature
7:29
Miyamoto's focus is on making more traditional gaming experiences for 3ds. There are expanded audience titles coming though. They will be announced later.
7:34
There will be more wii titles from Nintendo after skyward sword. Some aren't announced yet
7:40
Wii vitality sensor development continues but the device has a hard time keeping an accurate performance. They will continue research
7:43
Super Mario 3d doesn't seem to feature tanooki flying ability
7:47
Pikmin is being moved from wii to wii u
7:49
The end!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> There aren't any yet. Thats what I was talking about. Its all WiiU controller + Wiimote multiplayer games on the show floor and what they showed in the conference
> 
> I'm sure people are working on two WiiU controllers but I get the feeling the tech is holding them back.


The cost, maybe, hell that is a sexy controller but the question is how much will cost separately all of the console controllers are becoming more expensive both in sale and production. I'm expecting it to compatible with at most four of those. And since we're seeing tech demos and not games it safe to say we just have an idea of the finished product and will get more details on it later as it becomes more refined.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

I spent about an hour and a half with the Wii U today.  I'm uploading some vids and I'll give a couple impressions in a bit when they're all uploaded. =)

The controller is really light and comfortable as well; lighter than my iPad2.  The buttons are Wii remote size and the d-pad felt better than a CC Pro.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

> The controller is really light and comfortable as well



Is it easy to reach all the buttons?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate you 

Yes i jelly


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Is it easy to reach all the buttons?



Like any other controller.  Fits perfect in my hand.



Darth Sidious said:


> I hate you





Fuck your edit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> I spent about an hour and a half with the Wii U today.  I'm uploading some vids and I'll give a couple impressions in a bit when they're all uploaded. =)
> 
> The controller is really light and comfortable as well; lighter than my iPad2.  The buttons are Wii remote size and the d-pad felt better than a CC Pro.


Cool. 

What's the console look like in reality? Like that pic of a sleeker sexier wii?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck your edit.





I'm jelly too.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Like any other controller.  Fits perfect in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I just hate you. Yes, I'm jealous, sue me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh fuck you DShow. 

--

Need some real confirmation on these controller rooms, don't you dare fuck us Nintendo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Cool.
> 
> What's the console look like in reality? Like that pic of a sleeker sexier wii?



It actually looks like a smaller 360.

And here's the Battle Mii tech demo gameplay vid.  Great little game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3S3ruB2RO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

One more vid of Chase Mii gameplay.  Awesome little mini-game where four people chase the guy with the tablet controller.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJU4UQ4hl4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> It actually looks like a smaller 360.
> 
> And here's the Battle Mii tech demo gameplay vid.  Great little game.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3S3ruB2RO4[/YOUTUBE]


So bigger than the wii but smaller than the 360. Cool.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh kiss my arse


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Oh kiss my arse


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> So bigger than the wii but smaller than the 360. Cool.



That certainly is awesome =D


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Is Mark Rein confirming Wii U support?*

RT @Michael_French @MarkRein So that means you're supporting Wii U?  < --No announcement to make today but let's just way "Water meet fish"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Official PR - TEKKEN Under Development for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS
*


TOKYO, JAPAN – June 7th, 2011 – Leading video game publisher and developer NAMCO BANDAI Games Inc. today announced that two new TEKKEN™ titles are under development on two Nintendo platforms; Wii U™, which Nintendo Co., Ltd. is expected to launch in 2012, and Nintendo 3DS™.

Selling more than 40 million units globally, the TEKKEN™ franchise is one of the most popular fighting game series of all time, featuring unique characters, fastaction, and original storylines for each of the title’s iconic characters. The TEKKEN™ franchise has a rich history with Nintendo, having first appeared on the company’s platforms 11 years ago with ‘TEKKEN ADVANCE™’, which released in December 2001 for GAME BOY ADVANCE™.

Wii U™ and Nintendo 3DS™ will bring TEKKEN™ into the next generation, and the third dimension, for Nintendo players – who can expect more dynamic and thrilling fighting experiences than ever before.

‘TEKKEN™ (working title)’ for Wii U™ will bring the ‘TEKKEN™’ franchise to a Nintendo home video game console for the first time, making full use of the new platform’s cutting-edge performance to deliver a new fighting sensation for TEKKEN games™.

‘TEKKEN™ (working title)’ for Nintendo 3DS™ will see the famous King of Iron Fist Tournament fought in the third-dimension for the first time, with Nintendo 3DS™ delivering a more realistic and dynamic TEKKEN™.

Release dates and prices for the new TEKKEN™ titles are to be confirmed. For more information, please visit:


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

hmmm looks good but I don't think is more powerful than the ps3 or Xbox 360, we will see. Ninja Gaiden and Tekken I like alot tho.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hmmm looks good but I don't think is more powerful than the ps3 or Xbox 360, we will see. Ninja Gaiden and Tekken I like alot tho.




They have yet to show any real games for the system for you to conclude that it isn't as powerful as a 360/PS3. Let's wait till they actually show games running on the final hardware.


So guys, I don't like the name "Wii U" so I propose two shortened versions that sound a bit better. We'll call it which ever you guys decide on.

The Nintendo U "The U" for short 
or
The Nintendo WU "Wu" for short


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hmmm looks good but *I don't think is more powerful than the ps3 or Xbox 360*, we will see. Ninja Gaiden and Tekken I like alot tho.



You sound like an expert.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll just ignore the name they gave it and call it Nintendo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hmmm looks good but I don't think is more powerful than the ps3 or Xbox 360, we will see. Ninja Gaiden and Tekken I like alot tho.



Developers of darksiders II said that the console is more powerfull than PS3 and 360


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

Sotei said:


> or
> The Nintendo WU "Wu" for short


Nintendo Wu aint nuthin' to fuck wit! Nintendo Wu aint nuthin' to fuck wit!


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't believe we have to debate if a new console would be more powerful than 5-6 year old consoles


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 8, 2011)

My response to this news:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> I can't believe we have to debate if a new console would be more powerful than 5-6 year old consoles



Armchair analysts will always fight to the death about shit like that. 

Anyway, here's some facts about the architecture of the Wii U.





> Nintendo's new console, the Wii U, was finally unveiled to the world today at E3 2011, and we got a glimpse of its graphical prowess at the company's keynote. Details were scarce about the IBM silicon Nintendo's new HD powerhouse was packing, but we did some digging to get a little more info. I*BM tells us that within the Wii U there's a 45nm custom chip with "a lot" of embedded DRAM* (shown above). *It's a silicon on insulator design and packs the same processor technology found in Watson, the supercomputer that bested a couple of meatbags on Jeopardy awhile back.* Unfortunately, IBM wouldn't give us the chip's clock speeds, but if it's good enough to smoke Ken Jennings on national TV, we imagine it'll do alright against its competition from Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> I can't believe we have to debate if a new console would be more powerful than 5-6 year old consoles


Just ignore them, they're irrational Nintendo haters.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I'm sure the graphics will be good, I'm not worried about that stuff. I'm more worried about other aspects and decisions Nintendo are making.

Oh Donkey Show, I have a huge favour to ask. If you can find out if PSVita and WiiU will be region free? Region free is a huge breaking point for me with Nintendo.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nintendo Wu aint nuthin' to fuck wit! Nintendo Wu aint nuthin' to fuck wit!




YEEEEAAAAH Booooooiiii! Protect ya neck!

And all of us Nintendo Wu fans will be known as the Wu Clan!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> Well I'm sure the graphics will be good, I'm not worried about that stuff. I'm more worried about other aspects and decisions Nintendo are making.
> 
> Oh Donkey Show, I have a huge favour to ask. If you can find out if PSVita and WiiU will be region free? Region free is a huge breaking point for me with Nintendo.



pretty sure the Wii U wont be region free. Wii wasn't why would the wii u?

I am curious about the vita too.

Actually what does it use for game storage. I missed the sony press conference.



Donkey Show said:


> Armchair analysts will always fight to the death about shit like that.
> 
> Anyway, here's some facts about the architecture of the Wii U.


Wasn't the watson CPU debunked? I read some posts of people saying that it was debunked.

IF its true

PS4 running on sherlock CPU.


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

Sotei said:


> YEEEEAAAAH Booooooiiii! Protect ya neck!
> 
> And all of us Nintendo Wu fans will be known as the Wu Clan!



Word. We got to diversify our bonds!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

I just want blazblue: CSII on wii U :gi


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 8, 2011)

lawl




> When Nintendo showed off a reel of major third-party games currently in development for its newly announced console, the Wii U, the footage wasn't actually playing on Wii U hardware. Nintendo of America prez Reggie Fils-Aime casually admitted as much in a post-presser interview with GameTrailers, excusing it by saying, "We're talking a year away from when the system's gonna launch" -- a hard to argue point, considering developers probably need some time to, ya know, actually make games for it.
> 
> We're hoping to see some actual third-party game footage soon, but aren't exactly expecting it in the upcoming weeks. Nintendo's Wii U is expected to launch at some point in 2012, with Nikkei predicting the latter half of the year.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2011)

Sotei said:


> YEEEEAAAAH Booooooiiii! Protect ya neck!
> 
> And all of us Nintendo Wu fans will be known as the Wu Clan!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M9C4BHBwGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pretty sure the Wii U wont be region free. Wii wasn't why would the wii u?
> 
> I am curious about the vita too.
> 
> Actually what does it use for game storage. I missed the sony press conference.



Because the PS3 and Xbox360 are region free and I was hoping they may copy it :/ I'm not one to pay twice the price for a console and games.

I hope Sony will keep their stuff region free, I love importing great games. Region locks mean no Japanese stuff for me.

I just saw a pic floating around with some tiny memory sticks that come in 2gig 8gig 16gig and 32gig so lots of options at least.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 8, 2011)

Nerds: SO I GOING TO INTERVIEW YOU NAO, NINTENDO! 
Nintendo: Sure. I am happy to answe- 

Nerds: I WADDA KNOW EVERYTHING TODAY!!! 
Nintendo: E-excuse me?

Nerds: WHERE DA HDTV?! 
Nintendo:... y-yes, Wii U will support up to 108- 

Nerds: I SAW'D IT DIDN'T MAKE ME SOIL MYSWELF GRAPHICS ARE EVERYTHING YOU KNOWS. 
Nintendo: Well, we don't necessarily feel lik- 

Nerds: WUD ABOUT THIRD-PARTY SUPPORT!??! 
Nintendo: Ah yes. We have heard our fans complaints and have a full roster of third-party support this time around! 

Nerds: WAIT!!! OTHA SYSTEMS HAVE THEM TOO??? 
Nintendo: well yes you see that's the thing about third-party development. They tend to do a lot of porting. Its really no different then th- 

Nerds: NAW GUD ENOUGH!!! 
Nintendo: .... I'm confused... you were the one who wanted thir- 

Nerds: CASUAL GET IT OUT FROM ME!
Nintendo: That's not a questio- 

Nerds: RABABABABABABA!!! 

------------

I kinda like the Wii U.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

If it uses SDXC, it can go up to 2TB.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

I just hope vita gets cracked quickly :ho

also I want new hatsune miku diva game on the vita :ho


----------



## Sotei (Jun 8, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Actually what does it use for game storage. I missed the sony press conference.
> 
> 
> Wasn't the watson CPU debunked? I read some posts of people saying that it was debunked.
> ...




What do you mean debunked? Like beaten? All you need to know is that Watson was a powerful ass computer.

Sony is using carts/cards like the 3DS/DS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

biggest beef i had was about the controller.. with that out of the way, am ready for awesome titles..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

Sotei said:


> What do you mean debunked? Like beaten? All you need to know is that Watson was a powerful ass computer.
> 
> Sony is using carts/cards like the 3DS/DS.



debunked as in its fake.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

It's hard to believe the hardware just doesn't exist.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

you guys trolling or something?


fake as in the Wii U not using it.


god I am tired.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

You probably should have been more specific instead of saying, "Wasn't the Watson CPU debunked?"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

If you thought about it more you would of realised I meant the wii U not having it.

why would I debunk the actual CPU.

but sorry for the misunderstanding.

I have just been awake for over 30 hours thanks to a fucking tooth abscess keeping me up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> debunked as in its fake.



What? IBM said it themselves.  It's not the same exact Watson since that took up an entire room, but it uses the same processor technology found in Watson.

And here's more info from AMD:



> Today at E3, AMD (NYSE: AMD) announced its support for Nintendo’s newly-announced Wii U™ system, as a new way to enjoy HD console gaming entertainment. *The custom AMD Radeon™ HD GPU reflects the best characteristics of AMD’s graphics technology solutions: high-definition graphics support; rich multimedia acceleration and playback; and multiple display support.* As an industry leader, AMD has supplied the game console market with graphics expertise and ongoing support for more than 10 years.
> 
> “We greatly value our synergistic relationship with the AMD design team. The AMD custom graphics processor delivers the best of AMD’s world-class graphics expertise. AMD will support our vision of innovating play through unique entertainment experiences," said Genyo Takeda, senior managing director, Integrated Research & Development of Nintendo Co. Ltd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

Wii-U is basically what I wanted from the Wii.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wii-U is basically what I wanted from the Wii.



But 6 years late


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

This is relevant:


----------



## Sotei (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> But 6 years late




Hey!  The Wii did what it needed to, introduce new people to gaming and make Nintendo ass loads of money. The Wii might not rank high on my list of favorite consoles of all time but it has some great games that I enjoyed thoroughly. 


The Wu on the other hand... is gonna be sick! :


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

Zelda is looking sexy.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 8, 2011)

It's not fair. I want to know more about this console that I won't be able to afford until a price drop.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> This is relevant:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU4lYcN6zEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


>


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

^  I laughed so hard


----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2011)

any clear pics of the controller from the back to see the shoulder/trigger buttons ?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2011)

ah thanks, they look good, im a bit surprised the analogs/circle pads are so high but it seems to work


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2011)

gonna laugh my ass off when they create a sex game that has you humping the controller.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn thing has so many inputs and outputs. Plus I wonder what the battery life on that thing is like. Lols if if they troll us and tell us that you need 4xAA batteries to run the controller.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn thing has so many inputs and outputs. Plus I wonder what the battery life on that thing is like. Lols if if they troll us and tell us that you need 4xAA batteries to run the controller.



It's a rechargeable proprietary battery.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> BTW, that Watson rumor is old and debunked  Also, its unfeasible and frankly impossible



Actually, it has been confirmed that it's processor is part of the series. 


read the press release.

Also, I don't know how a rumor can be "old" when the information was released after the press conference.

Edit: Why is it hard for peoplr to believe the Wii U would be using tech that blows the ancient 360 and PS3 out of the water?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> It's a rechargeable proprietary battery.



Yea, kinda figured that in this day and age.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2011)

So the only question remaining is..

How much will it cost?


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I wonder how comfortable this will be after playing for a couple of hours since it looks like your fingers will be flat on the back.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully this thing isn't uncomfortable. I remember when the first DS came out. God damn that thing was uncomfortable.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> Hopefully this thing isn't uncomfortable. I remember when the first DS came out. God damn that thing was uncomfortable.



I'll be honest, the 3DS is uncomfortable for me after 30mins if I'm trying to use the shoulder buttons. Its just so awkward and not ergonomic at all


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'll be honest, the 3DS is uncomfortable for me after 30mins if I'm trying to use the shoulder buttons. Its just so awkward and not ergonomic at all



Never held one.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2011)

Just thinking...

The World Ends With 'U'


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 8, 2011)

So things are getting cooler by the minute, huh??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Actually, it has been confirmed that it's processor is part of the series.
> 
> 
> read the press release.
> ...


 yesh confirmed indeed.

*IBM Microprocessors to Power the New Wii U System from Nintendo, same tech as Watson*
ARMONK, N.Y., June 7, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- IBM (NYSE: IBM) today announced that it will provide the microprocessors that will serve as the heart of the new Wii U? system from Nintendo. Unveiled today at the E3 trade show, Nintendo plans for its new console to hit store shelves in 2012.

The all-new, Power-based microprocessor will pack some of IBM's most advanced technology into an energy-saving silicon package that will power Nintendo's brand new entertainment experience for consumers worldwide. IBM's unique embedded DRAM, for example, is capable of feeding the multi-core processor large chunks of data to make for a smooth entertainment experience.

IBM plans to produce millions of chips for Nintendo featuring IBM Silicon on Insulator (SOI) technology at 45 nanometers (45 billionths of a meter). The custom-designed chips will be made at IBM's state-of-the-art 300mm semiconductor development and manufacturing facility in East Fishkill, N.Y.

The relationship between IBM and Nintendo dates to May 1999, when IBM was selected to design and manufacture the central microprocessor for the Nintendo GameCube? system. Since 2006, IBM has shipped more than 90 million chips for Nintendo Wii systems.

"IBM has been a terrific partner for many years. We truly value IBM's commitment to support Nintendo in delivering an entirely new kind of gaming and entertainment experience for consumers around the world," said Genyo Takeda, Senior Managing Director, Integrated Research and Development, at Nintendo Co., Ltd.

"We're very proud to have delivered to Nintendo consistent technology advancements for three generations of entertainment consoles," said Elmer Corbin, director, IBM's custom chip business. "Our relationship with Nintendo underscores our unique position in the industry -- how we work together with clients to help them leverage IBM technology, intellectual property and research to drive innovation into their own core products."

Built on the open, scalable Power Architecture base, IBM custom processors exploit the performance and power advantages of proven silicon-on-insulator (SOI) technology. The inherent advantages of the technology make it a superior choice for performance-driven applications that demand exceptional, power-efficient processing capability ? from entertainment consoles to supercomputers.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2011)

Why are the analog sticks on top of the buttons? 

I can only imagine how FPS's will play on that thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Ubisoft to reveal Assassin's Creed Wii U news Tomorrow*

*“During our live interview, Ubisoft CEO teased Assassins Wii-U news tomorrow night at third party roundtable.”*


Remember, there's another roundtable event tomorrow, but this one is third party related. I'm hoping it's filled with Wii U news!



I think Gonintendo means today. anyway looking forward to the round table.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Wii U discs to be 25 GB, supports USB drives, Nintendo aware of high price being an obstacle*

The following information comes from Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi...

- 25 GB of storage
- wouldn't discuss internal memory
- will support external USB drives

- "We're considering our options with maybe two screens. (I consider multiple controller games to be) an interesting idea."
- "I do understand that if the price is too high that would be an obstacle."


----------



## DedValve (Jun 8, 2011)

Will nintendo sell the console at a loss? or will they breakeven with the console barely selling it a profit?

Can't be more than $350 that's my limit anyways.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 8, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Will nintendo sell the console at a loss? or will they breakeven with the console barely selling it a profit?
> 
> Can't be more than $350 that's my limit anyways.



Nintendo never ever sells at loss.

They make profit even with things like GC who sold 21 million units.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Online - more footage*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Why are the analog sticks on top of the buttons?
> 
> I can only imagine how FPS's will play on that thing.



anti-FPS console.. a certain group of people will like this


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

I read somewhere that the wii U will sell for a considerably low price (no exact pricing yet though). =)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

?Right now, Nintendo?s only ready to speak about high-level concepts, about the ?experience? and possibilities of the system and its unique controller. Based just on that, it?s difficult for me not to be impressed. Yet I?m not entirely sold on wanting to use this controller, with its bulk and smaller analog sticks, versus a more traditional controller. But if third parties can find ways to utilize the screen in interesting ways, it may be hard to resist.?

*Destructoid*



It is an experience that incorporates the social appeal of the Wii while also delivering a high-definition visual experience and control interface that video gamers may be more comfortable with. Nintendo says its Wii U is designed to appeal to ?the most experienced players? as well as those whose first interaction with video gaming was with the original Wii.

*Kotaku*



In short, Nintendo?s gamble works. The controller is the best of both worlds, mixing traditional button inputs with the advantage of having an interface unlike anything we?ve seen from a home console.

*IGN*



Nintendo came in and delivered a tight hour of content, and once again set the world of gaming on its ear. The ability to play any of these games on the controller while your wife watches television will be amazing, and playing with multiple new controllers also offers a ton of possibilities. By mixing in backwards compabtility with all Wii games and accessories, Nintendo has upped the value in another way.

We?re calling Nintendo the ?winner? of the big E3 press conferences. Everything else was interesting, but Nintendo has truly offered something new? once again.

*Ars Technica*



We haven?t even seen the beginning of what this thing is capable of, but one thing?s clear today: It works, and it?s a hell of a lot of fun.

*GizModo*


Despite the size of the controller, which feels just slightly smaller than an iPad, it's remarkably light and easy to hold. The back of the controller is curved for your hands, so your fingers naturally rest on the triggers. Unlike the Wii controllers, it's easy to see that the Wii U controller was designed for couch play.

*MTV*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Why are the analog sticks on top of the buttons?
> 
> I can only imagine how FPS's will play on that thing.



I dont think they'll play bad, you have the triggers behind, I dont think they're higher than the analogs, and you dont use face buttons when you use the analogs anyway on current controllers. Unless im misunderstanding what you're saying.



Khris said:


> anti-FPS console.. a certain group of people will like this



How come ? half of the games announced for it are shooters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2011)

Vai said:


> How come ? half of the games announced for it are shooters.



true.. but nobody played it yet to confirm how well it will play with such a controller.. those who have played with it, said it was fine.. but for FPS? remain to be seen..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> Hopefully this thing isn't uncomfortable. I remember when the first DS came out. God damn that thing was uncomfortable.



It's not.  It's rather thick and rounded on the edges so the hands rest and hold pretty comfortably.  I had about an hour hands on time with the actual controller and had no cramping issues or anything of the sort.  Feels good man.  Remember this thing is really light.



Khris said:


> true.. but nobody played it yet to confirm how well it will play with such a controller.. those who have played with it, said it was fine.. but for FPS? remain to be seen..



I had no issues jumping into the Ghost Recon demo with the controller.  Had no issues using the slide pads as well, but that might be because I'm used to the 3DS. The remote camera on the touch screen that showed you a rover's POV of the battlefield was slick on top of it being used to give squad commands.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll take DS' word over all the over people saying that there's no way it can be comfortable or that it's awkward, considering DS actually held and played with the controller lol and says that it's great.


----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> It's not.  It's rather thick and rounded on the edges so the hands rest and hold pretty comfortably.  I had about an hour hands on time with the actual controller and had no cramping issues or anything of the sort.  Feels good man.  Remember this thing is really light.



^ How light in comparison to a controller we know ?



Khris said:


> true.. but nobody played it yet to confirm how well it will play with such a controller.. those who have played with it, said it was fine.. but for FPS? remain to be seen..



I think they'll be fine for it, I like the triggers.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 8, 2011)

All I'm wondering is how much the controller is gonna cost. That thing is at least worth 100 bucks. I mean if the ps3 pad sells for 50.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2011)

Not too excited about having an ipad as controller..but still looking forward to see where all this is gonna take us..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Vai said:


> ^ How light in comparison to a controller we know ?



Around a 360 controller with a battery pack.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Wii U talk - In development for 3 years, where the idea came from, Mario/Zelda Wii U, and more*


*Spoiler*: __ 



How Nintendo got the idea for the Wii U...

*Miyamoto: *We started from the notion of, "It would be nice if there was a small monitor of sorts other than the TV, where we could always see the status of the Wii console".

Nintendo has been talking internally about Wii U for 3 years...

Iwata: It's been just about three years since we started having meetings about [Wii U]. There was a lot of back and forth before reaching where we are now.

*Miyamoto: *Right, we did. We started from scratch many times.

Iwata: When we were first talking about this, tablet devices weren't very common. It's a classic controller with a screen.

But because people outside the company do not have an insight into our development process, when people see this for the first time in 2011 when this is revealed, they might think, "Oh, Nintendo is going to add a tablet to their console". I think that's how people may see it.

Miyamoto's heart gets pounding when thinking about Mario/Zelda on Wii U...

*Miyamoto:* Um... I can't really talk about [Mario and Zelda Wii U] a whole lot yet, but Nintendo is finally entering a level of HD graphics, where we're now using shaders and such. In that way, it's more... How should I put it, I think people can expect to play more immersive game experiences than before.

And with Mario... Let's see. It's actually a little heart pounding for me when I test the landings after Mario makes a jump, because the graphics are finer than ever before.

I haven't really figured out the direction for this yet, in terms of whether it should be combined with the new controller, or using it as a sub-screen like in Ocarina of Time 3D, or whether it should be playable just with the new controller. With a Mario game, there are both possibilities.

Wii U makes viewing game content a bit easier on your eyes...

*Miyamoto:* What I noticed as we were making it was that when I was watching something like the website on a larger screen, I couldn't see it very well with my eyesight!

*Iwata:* You end up getting closer to the screen anyways because you can't see! TVs in recent years usually have a programming guide display on the screen, but with my eyesight even that's pretty hard to see.

*Miyamoto:* I call it the magnifying glass feature: you're able to see it in any size you like on the screen of the new controller in your hands so you can easily read what it says, while everyone's enjoying the bigger picture on the big screen.

Text input through Wii U is much simpler than on Wii...

*Iwata:* There were things [with the original Wii] that weren't suited to do [on a console]. Like when trying to enter text on Wii, even though we placed a lot of effort into it, I do not think we ever reached a point where we could proudly say that it was a stress-free experience. But this time, I feel that will change greatly.

*Miyamoto:* Yeah. It's more convenient to have things like a software keyboard at your fingertips. 




*EA ponders Wii U's game-changing abilities, confirms FIFA for the platform*

"FIFA has the great fortune of being invited to all the VIP parties. This concept of cleaning up everything you see on the big screen and putting all that here [on the controller screen], is an interesting proposition. We don't have that problem solved, but the opportunity to change the way you interact with a game based on moving everything from the HUD to here, is interesting. The radar can go there. You could trigger wing play. You could play an offside trap here. There are a whole bunch of things you could do here that before, you had to remember a two-button combination or a d-pad combination, or you had to see it represented up on a screen, which meant if anyone else was watching they saw it. Between now and when that launches, we'll be working diligently to make sure it adds value, that it's not a gimmick, but it truly adds value. As a FIFA gamer, if I could have touch-screen controls that said wing play, offside trap, push forward, pull back ? all these things that no longer were assigned to a d-pad ? I would feel pretty good about it. I'm sure we're going to do more than that, but as the lowest common denominator, that would be pretty cool. That would change the way I play."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Wii U - A list of confirmed/probable/possible/demo titles*

*Confirmed:*

Pikmin 3
Smash Bros.
Lego City Stories
Darksiders II
Ninja Gaiden: Razor's Edge
Batman: Arkham City
New Ubisoft FPS IP
New Ubisoft multi-sports family IP
Ghost Recon Online
Assassin's Creed
Rabbids
FIFA
*Probables*

Aliens: Colonial Marines (showreel - prototyped, considered)
Dirt (showreel)
Metro Last Light (showreel)
Tekken (showreel)
Battlefield
Madden NFL

*Possibles:*

BioShock
Zelda HD
New Super Mario Bros. Mii

*Demos*

Chase Mii
Shield Pose
Zelda HD
New Super Mario Bros. Mii
Battle Mii


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Around a 360 controller with a battery pack.



That is light. O_o

Anyway price for the controller, at least 60 bucks but no more than 70.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Nintendo never ever sells at loss.
> 
> They make profit even with things like GC who sold 21 million units.



The GC was sold for a $20 loss early on.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder what Nintendo plans to do to online wise for this thing. The Wii had crap online.


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

The controller is missing one useful thing (although minor) from what I can tell. A headphone jack.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The controller is missing one useful thing (although minor) from what I can tell. A headphone jack.



It's there. I've seen it on youtube videos.


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 8, 2011)

They show you the headphone jack on the zelda HD gameplay video, its on youtube.

I just want to know about the online

No friend codes plz


----------



## Higawa (Jun 8, 2011)

I still dont really know what to think of it

It looks really interesting tho, just with that you cant exactly be that physical anymore....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

AeroNin said:


> They show you the headphone jack on the zelda HD gameplay video, its on youtube.
> 
> I just want to know about the online
> 
> No friend codes plz



I think they said a while ago that friend codes would be a thing of the past. Not exactly sure, though. But I doubt they'll still have friend codes.



Higawa said:


> I still dont really know what to think of it
> 
> It looks really interesting tho, just with that you cant exactly be that physical anymore....



What is this, gym class? I want to play a videogame, not become world's strongest person. 

We can still use Wiimotes, though. Not sure if for the new WiiU games or not, but we can still use them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The controller is missing one useful thing (although minor) from what I can tell. A headphone jack.



They also forgot to mention the HDMI port on the bottom of the controller.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 8, 2011)

Excellent Nintendo!


----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Around a 360 controller with a battery pack.



The perfect weight. *drools*

I mean, great.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The controller is missing one useful thing (although minor) from what I can tell. A headphone jack.



Headphone jack and AC plug are located on the top left of the controller.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> They also forgot to mention the HDMI port on the bottom of the controller.



Wait so you can pretty much have a game running on two different tv's from different perspectives?

Damn....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Japanese garden tech demo extended. Offscreen.
*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm giving my Wii away, I don't even want to think about using the Wiimote with the Wii-U.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 8, 2011)

This looks SO. DAMN. AWESOME! If normal Wii-games can be played on it too, then I'll sell my old Wii and buy this!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Although I'm not big on the AC series anymore I'm intrigued to hear about the AC title their touting. And since Irrational Games is on board, that can only mean a Bioshock title (Bioshock Infinite?) will be appearing there. Overall I think this can really change things - as stupid as people think it is, that new controller could create seamless gameplay without the need of constantly pausing to go into menus, use items, change weapons, cast spells, look at maps. Thinking about uses for extra things like Assassin's Creed "Eagle Vision" or how the dual screens can be used to fuck with you in a survival horror game, as well as the zooming capabilities they've demonstrated.

Although I usually just find Nintendo's gimmicks "interesting" and entertaining I'm in full support of this and if they get enough third-party support I'd be fully willing to get rid of my 360 and go with the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Btw guys Tekken Wii U has some interesting stuff going on"video I posted".  I am not a fan of the series tho.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 8, 2011)

Interesting..This New Wii COntroller can Really Change the gameplay differently than the oither home consoles...I like it


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Although I'm not big on the AC series anymore I'm intrigued to hear about the AC title their touting. And since Irrational Games is on board, that can only mean a Bioshock title (Bioshock Infinite?) will be appearing there. Overall I think this can really change things - as stupid as people think it is, that new controller could create seamless gameplay without the need of constantly pausing to go into menus, use items, change weapons, cast spells, look at maps. Thinking about uses for extra things like Assassin's Creed "Eagle Vision" or how the dual screens can be used to fuck with you in a survival horror game, as well as the zooming capabilities they've demonstrated.
> 
> Although I usually just find Nintendo's gimmicks "interesting" and entertaining I'm in full support of this and if they get enough third-party support I'd be fully willing to get rid of my 360 and go with the Wii U.



I think this one of few "useful" gimmicks in the last decade, I mean seamless gameplay and streams different perspectives of the same game simultaneously. A lot of new useful and worthwhile additions to hardcore games could actually come from this. I can instantly think of the large improvements to RPG's and racing games this brings (e.g simultaneous front and rear view mirror, cleared up UI and seamless inventory etc).

Rofl you know this could actually make several generally PC exclusive games playable on a console, e.g strategy, mmo's (lol WoW) etc. They really did out do themselves with this, in regards to a tangile benefits to several genre's.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2011)

T-T-That big? There's no way it'll fit


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

Do we have any info on how it feels to use the controller? Is it comfortable and are the buttons easy to access and such?
And switching between looking at the controller screen and the television?  Is that awkward?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Do we have any info on how it feels to use the controller? Is it comfortable and are the buttons easy to access and such?
> And switching between looking at the controller screen and the television?  Is that awkward?



these hands on is what we have so far

?Right now, Nintendo?s only ready to speak about high-level concepts, about the ?experience? and possibilities of the system and its unique controller. Based just on that, it?s difficult for me not to be impressed. Yet I?m not entirely sold on wanting to use this controller, with its bulk and smaller analog sticks, versus a more traditional controller. But if third parties can find ways to utilize the screen in interesting ways, it may be hard to resist.?

*Destructoid*



It is an experience that incorporates the social appeal of the Wii while also delivering a high-definition visual experience and control interface that video gamers may be more comfortable with. Nintendo says its Wii U is designed to appeal to ?the most experienced players? as well as those whose first interaction with video gaming was with the original Wii.

*Kotaku*



In short, Nintendo?s gamble works. The controller is the best of both worlds, mixing traditional button inputs with the advantage of having an interface unlike anything we?ve seen from a home console.

*IGN*



Nintendo came in and delivered a tight hour of content, and once again set the world of gaming on its ear. The ability to play any of these games on the controller while your wife watches television will be amazing, and playing with multiple new controllers also offers a ton of possibilities. By mixing in backwards compabtility with all Wii games and accessories, Nintendo has upped the value in another way.

We?re calling Nintendo the ?winner? of the big E3 press conferences. Everything else was interesting, but Nintendo has truly offered something new? once again.

*Ars Technica*



We haven?t even seen the beginning of what this thing is capable of, but one thing?s clear today: It works, and it?s a hell of a lot of fun.

*GizModo*


Despite the size of the controller, which feels just slightly smaller than an iPad, it's remarkably light and easy to hold. The back of the controller is curved for your hands, so your fingers naturally rest on the triggers. Unlike the Wii controllers, it's easy to see that the Wii U controller was designed for couch play.

*MTV*


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I think this one of few "useful" gimmicks in he last decade, I mean seamless gameplay and streams different perspectives of the same game simulataeously. A lot of new useful and worthwhile additions to hardcore games could actually come from this. I can instantly think of the large improvements to RPG's and racing games this brings (e.g simultaneous front and rear view mirror, cleared up UI and seamless inventory etc).
> 
> Rofl you know this could actually make several generally PC exclusive games playable on a console, e.g startagy, mmo's (lol WoW) etc. They really did out do themselves with this, in regards to a tangile benefits to several genre's.



That's exactly what my brother and I were discussing last night. Like think about the differences in the PC and console versions of, say, Dragon Age. You get a max of six skills to map out in console but in PC you can just line them all out. With this, that limitation would be completely obsolete. Resident Evil games where you need to pause to check your health can be displayed on that screen. No more menus, no more HUDS or UI to clutter the screen.

There's a LOT that can feasibly done with this and a lot of third party developers are already seeing the uses and as long as it's a powerful machine (and it sounds like it just might be) then there's no telling how huge this will be.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2011)

Controller looks like horse shit as far as I'm concerned. The shape and size is awkward and I'm not sold on the idea of having a screen on a controller. I'm guessing the controller will be pricey as well.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> these hands on is what we have so far...
> ...



Wow, thanks! :33




> The ability to play any of these games on the controller while your wife watches television will be amazing...



Sexiiiiiist! 




> Despite the size of the controller, which feels just slightly smaller than an iPad, it's remarkably light and easy to hold. The back of the controller is curved for your hands, so your fingers naturally rest on the triggers. Unlike the Wii controllers, it's easy to see that the Wii U controller was designed for couch play.



So the only remaining problem is the horrible risk of dropping it. >_>


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 8, 2011)

If anything, the control seems fantastic for an RPG....But it will be shit for Fighting games and shooters...I mean, just look at it.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> If anything, the control seems fantastic for an RPG....But it will be shit for Fighting games and shooters...I mean, just look at it.


Thank god you can still use the WiiMote and Classic-Controller for the WiiU!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Controller looks like horse shit as far as I'm concerned. The shape and size is awkward and I'm not sold on the idea of having a screen on a controller. I'm guessing the controller will be pricey as well.



Controllers aren't being sold separately.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

The controller is bigger than the console


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The controller is bigger than the console



no it's not, length and thickness the console beats it by a fair bit. Though the controller is large.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The controller is bigger than the console


There are consoles that are inside the controller, they are called "Handhelds". The console part of those is also smaller than the actual "Controller" 

So no big deal...


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 8, 2011)

Man could you Imagine sth like beyond good and evil 2 or pok?mon snap or fatal frame on this thing? The taking photo sections would be so cool


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Controller looks like horse shit as far as I'm concerned. The shape and size is awkward and I'm not sold on the idea of having a screen on a controller. I'm guessing the controller will be pricey as well.



I never knew horses shit out lcd's.

Anyway i think they need to adjust the size of that controller. somewhat to help with the pricing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I never knew horses shit out lcd's.
> 
> Anyway i think they need to adjust the size of that controller. somewhat to help with the pricing.


They will if you feed them enough LCDs.


----------



## Psych (Jun 8, 2011)

How will the controller help for games like Street Fighter 4 and Marvel VS Capcom 3 etc. I mean there's only 3 things on the screen.

Health Bar
Time Left
Power Bar

And its these type of things you want on the screen for those games. I mean you can't be bending your head looking out of the action just to check your HP/power meter.

Edit: I know for RPG's/Adventure games this controller can be great, just do not see it having any use for fighting type games apart from playing the game on the controller itself.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> no it's not, length and thickness the console beats it by a fair bit. Though the controller is large.



I guess you do have somewhat of a point, but the surface of the controller looks larger than the console on that image. Which was my initial point (though, arguably, awfully worded)



Raidoton said:


> There are consoles that are inside the controller, they are called "Handhelds". The console part of those is also smaller than the actual "Controller"
> 
> So no big deal...



Yeah I'm not buying that; comparing consoles to handhelds like that. =/


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2011)

Psych said:


> How will the controller help for games like Street Fighter 4 and Marvel VS Capcom 3 etc. I mean there's only 3 things on the screen.
> 
> Health Bar
> Time Left
> ...


Well that's why we aren't the innovators. People will make it work. AT the very least nintendo should.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I guess you do have somewhat of a point, but the surface of the controller looks larger than the console on that image. Which was my initial point (though, arguably, awfully worded)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not buying that; comparing consoles to handhelds like that. =/



Yeah but you can plug this controller into another TV and play games on it without connecting the console to that TV. In fact you can have both running.



Psych said:


> How will the controller help for games like Street Fighter 4 and Marvel VS Capcom 3 etc. I mean there's only 3 things on the screen.
> 
> Health Bar
> Time Left
> ...


Actually I think the guy in the tekken video mentioned you can play a totally different match game while someone uses the TV. Well at leasts that's what i think he meant.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Yeah but you can plug this controller into another TV and play games on it without connecting the console to that TV. In fact you can have both running.



That is true, but it is still the controller (too)


----------



## Psych (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Yeah but you can plug this controller into another TV and play games on it without connecting the console to that TV. In fact you can have both running.
> 
> 
> Actually I think the guy in the tekken video mentioned you can play a totally different match game while someone uses the TV. Well at leasts that's what i think he meant.



If this is true then I do wonder how far the range will be. I mean if it has some decent distance then my brother could play in the next room while I play in my room.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

This will probably end up costing as much as the PS3.

Hope you guys are willing to go a few months without your gas.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> This will probably end up costing as much as the PS3.
> 
> Hope you guys are willing to go a few months without your gas.



I'd gladly pay 300$ for this system. That'd be a good deal to me for what I'm getting.

I also really doubt Nintendo would ever sell a console at a huge loss.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I'd gladly pay 300$ for this system. That'd be a good deal to me for what I'm getting.
> 
> I also really doubt Nintendo would ever sell a console at a huge loss.


 i think he means when it just came out which was $600 but i doubt it, i'd say $400 at most or maybe $450.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

For something supposedly more powerful than the PS3, over twice the ram, and the numerous capabilities? That's a system that would actually be WORTH the price. Unlike the PS3 which was like a paperweight at that point.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

So I guess what I read about nintendo putting it on the market for a considerably low price was bs..?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Not necessarily. There's no price yet, but people are assuming it'll be expensive just because of how impressive the hardware is so far.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

$300 tops. A tablet without its own processor doesn't cost as much to manufacture as you think.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

They probably cut down on the price a bit through no HDD.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I'd gladly pay 300$ for this system. That'd be a good deal to me for what I'm getting.
> 
> I also really doubt Nintendo would ever sell a console at a huge loss.



I meant the PS3 launch price which was 600 dollars.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

There's no reason to think that Wii U would even come close to $600.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Developers of darksiders II said that the console is more powerfull than PS3 and 360



yes I know they said that but im just judging over this video tell me what you guys think



the games look good but its somewhat similar to the ps3 and xbox, just my opinion tho. When my cousin buys this console ill test it out my self.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah Nintendo ain't that dumb. Very few are going to buy a $600 console no matter how awesome it is.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yes I know they said that but im just judging over this video tell me what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> the games look good but its somewhat similar to the ps3 and xbox, just my opinion tho. When my cousin buys this console ill test it out my self.



Because as it was stated numerous times, those clips aren't of actual gameplay on the Wii-U. That IS 360 and PS3 gameplay.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Because as it was stated numerous times, those clips aren't of actual gameplay on the Wii-U. That IS 360 and PS3 gameplay.



oh I see, well waiting for the wii u gameplay then.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

If that's the trailer from the conference, then the footage in that trailer is from a PS3, Xbox, or PC. Reggie admitted it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's some actual Wii U gameplay(actually a tech demo) 


Also this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J1kFiGpfzg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Even though I'm not an AC fan anymore (I really miss what Patrice was doing with the series... it's a damn shame they chased him off but he's going to THQ now, who is also supporting the Wii U, so that'll be good), I'd like to see what they tease tomorrow regarding AC Wii U.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

The game looks very good, it is smoother than the ps3 and xbox 360 cant wait to play it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

The Zelda tech demo made me want to be a Zelda fan again.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The Zelda tech demo made me want to be a Zelda fan again.



The best thing about the graphics is there's very little UI to get in the way.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't get why people think the WiiU won't be stronger than ancient techs that were released 5, 6 years ago. The main thing I'm concerned about is if the difference in power is huge enough to count it as a generation leap, or simply more like a generation gap, a la Dreamcast. 

Once we see actual gameplay, we can then properly gauge the WiiU's capabilities. If the first batch of games that come out for the WiiU looks as good or is on par with games these days, it's safe to think it's a generation leap. Just like it was for the PS3/360, I doubt we'll see games that'll take full advantage of the console's power for the first couple of years.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

The thing that I didn't like is that it was a giant spider, im tired of fighting giant spiders it could be something like a giant Hydra or Mantis something Link hasn't fight before.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I don't get why people think the WiiU won't be stronger than ancient techs that were released 5, 6 years ago. The main thing I'm concerned about is if the difference in power is huge enough to count it as a generation leap, or simply more like a generation gap, a la Dreamcast.
> 
> Once we see actual gameplay, we can then properly gauge the WiiU's capabilities. If the first batch of games that come out for the WiiU looks as good or is on par with games these days, it's safe to think it's a generation leap. Just like it was for the PS3/360, I doubt we'll see games that'll take full advantage of the console's power for the first couple of years.


If the games look half as good as that tech-demo there's nothing to worry about.




Spiderman said:


> The thing that I didn't like is that it was a giant spider, im tired of fighting giant spiders it could be something like a giant Hydra or Mantis something Link hasn't fight before.


A giant enemy crab perhaps?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 8, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> If the games look half as good as that tech-demo there's nothing to worry about.



You're right. I'd breathe I little easier once we see actual game-play though.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 8, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> A giant enemy crab perhaps?



a crab ? bring back the scorpion from ATTP
use the hammer link 


anyway, is there some stuff with the interaction with the 3ds and the WII U ?

like with the gamecube and the bga while playing wind waker (but with the new controller its useles because it would do all the job....)


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> The best thing about the graphics is there's very little UI to get in the way.



That's the biggest thing I'm looking forward to.




Spiderman said:


> The thing that I didn't like is that it was a giant spider, im tired of fighting giant spiders it could be something like a giant Hydra or Mantis something Link hasn't fight before.



Don't be hating on Gohma.




MrChubz said:


> A giant enemy crab perhaps?



I see what you did there.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

So who is the bad guy this time, I hope its Zelda that would be a great plot twist lol


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 8, 2011)

most games dont look like their tech demos


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> So who is the bad guy this time, I hope its Zelda that would be a great plot twist lol



I hope it's vaati


----------



## Alien (Jun 8, 2011)

The more i read about it the more interested i get. I'm still a bit skeptical about some things but meh

My biggest gripe with the N64 and GC back in the day was the long wait between quality titles. This getting more third party support would alleviate that problem.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Wrex said:


> The more i read about it the more interested i get. I'm still a bit skeptical about some things but meh
> 
> My biggest gripe with the N64 and GC back in the day was the long wait between quality titles. This getting more third party support would alleviate that problem.



It already has an impressive list of people (Irrational, Namco Bandai, Ubisoft, Rocksteady, hopefully Epic, and partnership with EA) and it's still probably over a year before the thing even comes out. So things are looking up from previous installments, I think.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 8, 2011)

Namco doesn't mean shit.
Namco is a retarded company and Nintendo needs to buy out the fucking company and make dey money off the IP's they would of acquired.


----------



## Alien (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah definitely 

This is making it a lot harder for me to pick an 8th gen console though. I was planning to buy only one 8th gen since i just can't justify spending so much money on consoles + games anymore. And i was planning to go for the new MS because of Halo, Gears and the multiplat but Nintendo also has the multiplat now and Zelda, Metroid etc....

Decisions decisions


----------



## TItroops (Jun 8, 2011)

Will it be possible play this console with a normal controller like the classic one on the Wii? The screen is cool and all but the controller overall is so fucking ugly.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

TItroops said:


> Will it be possible play this console with a normal controller like the classic one on the Wii? The screen is cool and all but the controller overall is so fucking ugly.



>Tablets
>Ugly

But anyways, it'll function with all Wii controllers (Wii-Mote, Wii-Mote Plus, and the two regular controllers for the Wii).


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

I havent played with the controller but I know I wont like it, when im playing a game that is difficult I tend to press buttons very hard and fast I just hope I don't break it.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2011)

TItroops said:


> Will it be possible play this console with a normal controller like the classic one on the Wii? The screen is cool and all but the controller overall is so fucking ugly.



All Wii controllers, accessories, etc. will work with Wii U, so yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

Hoping WiiU gets a true Windwaker successor, not like the DS games. The DS games were great, but I want Toon Link back with a vast overworld, on adventures with Tetra and the rest of the pirate gang. 

Actually, a true Windwaker successor could work on the 3DS now, taking into account all the enhancements.



Scizor said:


> I hope it's vaati



It looks like Vaati in Skyward Sword, but his name is different.


----------



## TItroops (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Tablets
> >Ugly
> 
> But anyways, it'll function with all Wii controllers (Wii-Mote, Wii-Mote Plus, and the two regular controllers for the Wii).



That's cool i suppose but i'm hoping they remake the classic controller so you can use thumb sticks as buttons like ps3 and 360 or simply make another regular controller. They a must for today's games.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 8, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> The thing that I didn't like is that it was a giant spider, im tired of fighting giant spiders it could be something like a giant Hydra or Mantis something Link hasn't fight before.



It was a tech demo from TP that was bumped up using WiiU


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 8, 2011)

I guarantee you that the WiiU Zelda will not be cell shaded. They will make that thing in the vein of TP to show off the systems power. Granted that won't be for another 5 years.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 8, 2011)

Twilight princess is cell shaded.
Cell shaded doesn't mean anime/WW graphics.

If I recall theres that 360 Prince of persia that is cell shaded and looks amazing.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2011)

third party developer roundtable live now @


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 8, 2011)

It seems that Ubisoft's logo is on the stage. Most likely discussing AC


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> It seems that Ubisoft's logo is on the stage. Most likely discussing AC



No surprise, already said AC will be on Wii U.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

6:19

Rich-IGN: 
Assassin's Creed, Raving Rabbids, Ghost Recon Online are also on the way.
6:19

Audrey Drake: 
Ghost Recon Online.
6:19

Audrey Drake: 
Raving Rabbids.
6:19

Rich-IGN: 
Killer Freaks is one title that will be introduced today.
6:18

Audrey Drake: 
Social gaming is the next step in gaming, and the Wii U controller's screen should help facilitate this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

>No headsets needed

Aww hell yeah.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2011)

HRNGGG tablet coordinated air strikes!


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

dilbot said:


> HRNGGG tablet coordinated air strikes!



6:26

Rich-IGN: 
Use the controller for intel gathering and action commands, similar to a real-life device called the "crosscome 2.0"
6:26

Audrey Drake: 
New controller being used for intel gathering and action commands. 

On top of that shit, that sounds SO fucking cool.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Audrey Drake: 
Choose a position on the map for all the other players to see, you can all choose to coordinate to attack or defend that location.

Rich-IGN: 
showing a tactical map. showing you real-time information that you can interact with. see enemies, see friendlies, click on positions, share strategies. someone tapped a location on the map and then on the game screen, a marker popped into the middle of the field for players to see

Rich-IGN: 
new example - missle strike perk - aim using the controller, steer it with the tablet. 

Rich-IGN: 
tablet could become a drone view so you can see the world. 

--------

Fffff...


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how long this roundtable is supposed to be?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2011)

1 developer in and my dick is hard as a rock


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

dilbot said:


> 1 developer in and my dick is hard as a rock



I want to hear them say AC using the tablet as your Eagle Vision instead of needing to constantly switch views, and shit like that.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2011)

^ that's the climax


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 8, 2011)

I am somewhat interested in Killer Freaks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

You know MGS could work very well this, I always had issues with the camera but with the controller you could very easily look around corners and shit. Not to mention no more horrible tank gameplay, just aim the thing at the screen and fire without having to change perspectives constantly.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 8, 2011)

The ghost recon stuff sounds very cool and so does this freak games lol @ aliens spanking aliens S&M.

Though dunno im not into FPS's at all, but suppose I'll try again.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Around a 360 controller with a battery pack.


This makes me think about something. An article I read said the PSVitas were running on cords alone with no battery pack so it felt light. 
So my question is, do we know if the WiiU controllers had real batteries in them or were running directly off power so they felt lighter than the final model 


ShadowReij said:


> That is light. O_o
> 
> Anyway price for the controller, at least 60 bucks but no more than 70.


 It will cost $100 if they ever decide to sell the seperately. They need to make money on their accessories. You really think it costs Nintendo $15-$20 to make a nunchuck? 


Damon Baird said:


> Not necessarily. There's no price yet, but people are assuming it'll be expensive just because of how impressive the hardware is so far.


I'm seeing it be expensive since Nintendo's philosophy these past 7-8 years is to make money on their hardware.


Spiderman said:


> The thing that I didn't like is that it was a giant spider, im tired of fighting giant spiders it could be something like a giant Hydra or Mantis something Link hasn't fight before.


Guess what, you won't be fighting the giant spider because it was a tech demo 


Damon Baird said:


> >No headsets needed
> 
> Aww hell yeah.



I would like the choice for a headset because I cannot stand the quality of nintendo microphones and speakers. It has blu-tooth, let me use it this time.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> It will cost $100 if they ever decide to sell the seperately. They need to make money on their accessories. You really think it costs Nintendo $15-$20 to make a nunchuck?



How much do you think it costs to produce a tablet without a processor?


----------



## Mihael (Jun 8, 2011)

Assassins Creed:

Rich-IGN: Persistent on-screen Map, Interactive database, fast weapon selection, alt puzzle, eagle vision or sense are all options for the controller itself.

That seems pretty awesome


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> How much do you think it costs to produce a tablet without a processor?



Does it matter? They will make a profit no matter what and will never be priced around Dualshock or Xbox Controller prices. 
It costs $70 for the wiimote alone in my country so yes I expect over $100 even for the american price.


----------



## Mihael (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn man they don't answer anything from these questions


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

Mihael said:


> Assassins Creed:
> 
> Rich-IGN: Persistent on-screen Map, Interactive database, fast weapon selection, alt puzzle, eagle vision or sense are all options for the controller itself.
> 
> That seems pretty awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> No surprise, already said AC will be on Wii U.



At first I thought you meant Animal Crossing, then I realized you meant Assassin's Creed.

/headintheclouds


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> Does it matter? They will make a profit no matter what and will never be priced around Dualshock or Xbox Controller prices.
> It costs $70 for the wiimote alone in my country so yes I expect over $100 even for the american price.



$70? A quick google search revealed that one costs $30 in America. And yes it does matter if it only costs $50 to manufacture (which I suspect that's about the cost considering it's only a 6" screen and it doesn't have a CPU, RAM, or any sort of storage) Nintendo won't charge $100.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> $70? A quick google search revealed that one costs $30 in America. And yes it does matter if it only costs $50 to manufacture (which I suspect that's about the cost considering it's only a 6" screen and it doesn't have a CPU, RAM, or any sort of storage) Nintendo won't charge $100.



Did I say my country was America? It still costs $70 in my country and our exchange rate is better than the US so it costs $70US in my country for a wiimote.
And a quick google search shows the nunchuck costs $16 in the US. Do you think a couple buttons, stick and a cord costs them $15?
My opinion hasn't changed, they will charge what they want because they are nintendo and they like to make profit.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2011)

very intriguing roundtable. The folks on IGN were saying the the graphics were pretty solid/great for most of the games that were in very early development.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> Did I say my country was America? It still costs $70 in my country and our exchange rate is better than the US so it costs $70US in my country for a wiimote.
> And a quick google search shows the nunchuck costs $16 in the US. Do you think a couple buttons, stick and a cord costs them $15?
> My opinion hasn't changed, they will charge what they want because they are nintendo and they like to make profit.



What country do you live in?

It probably costs them about $5 and they're making a ten dollar profit. What's your pofit?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

>$70.00
>Wii Mote

Communist China/Russia?


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> What country do you live in?
> 
> It probably costs them about $5 and they're making a ten dollar profit. What's your pofit?



Australia.

So if they make $10 on a tiny accessory how much do you think they would want to make their biggest component?
And also from what we know so far the maximun tablet controllers for one system could be 2 so they will not sell huge amounts like the wiimotes and nunchucks so they will want to make profit somewhere. They know they can sell it for a premium because it is an expensive looking bit of technology just like they did with the 3DS.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >$70.00
> >Wii Mote
> 
> Communist China/Russia?



$30 nunchuck too. The mark up in my country is ridiculous. Games cost $100.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> Australia.
> 
> So if they make $10 on a tiny accessory how much do you think they would want to make their biggest component?
> And also from what we know so far the maximun tablet controllers for one system could be 2 so they will not sell huge amounts like the wiimotes and nunchucks so they will want to make profit somewhere. They know they can sell it for a premium because it is an expensive looking bit of technology just like they did with the 3DS.



Certainly not $50.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to see this new Ubisoft IP trailer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

New IP Trailer..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like a violent ver of Raving Rabbids.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

That looked entertaining as shit.

If that buzz-saw weapon is in it, I will so get that.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 9, 2011)

That looked splendid. The Wii U has a lot of power, hopefully these game developers can go all out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2011)

first "good" 3rd party exclusive it seems.. they're going in the right direction


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> New IP Trailer..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

That Killer Freaks game looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay, that looks fucking AWESOME.

And to think it's at least a year away.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

That last scene shot has an incredibly spooky atmosphere.  Can't wait to play it.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 9, 2011)

Interesting....


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 9, 2011)

ps3 level graphics? lawl


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 9, 2011)

That looks cool. Also it's good to see it's good looking for a game that won't see the light of day for a year.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> ps3 level graphics? lawl



Early version and it is possible that developers aren't using new engines or have recently received the developer kits and haven't been able to play with it as much as they would have liked.


----------



## Helix (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Early version and it is possible that developers aren't using new engines or have recently received the developer kits and haven't been able to play with it as much as they would have liked.



Yeah, it's more powerful. Now, it's up to the developers to make use of it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

At least THQ already sounds intent on using that with extra Darksiders II content.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Yeah, it's more powerful. Now, it's up to the developers to make use of it.



Do we have specs on the gpu and the amount of ram it has?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Do we have specs on the gpu and the amount of ram it has?



Only rumors and hearsay. Supposedly they want the final kit to have 1.5 gigs for RAM.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

1.5 GBs is a pretty good amount for a next generation console.  Still hoping that the RV700 rumor pans out.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

I doubt we will ever know the true specs until the console is out and is dismantled by gaming websites.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 9, 2011)

That trailer was badass 

It did have a rabbids feel, and then it started eating the guys arm and face. lol. I can see this being very tongue in cheek like house of the dead overkill, which will be awesome.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> ps3 level graphics? lawl



No, above PS3 graphics. The PS3 is a 6, or is it 5, year old piece of technology. It's a piece of shit, graphically, compared to most mid-range graphics cards out now.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2011)

Now that is awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Analyst offers extremely high praise for Wii U, disagrees with investor reaction*

“Nintendo has done it again!” wrote Divnich. “Staying with their core strategy of being original, Nintendo has announced a truly revolutionary product.”

“I know Nintendo's stock was down 6 percent yesterday, but I truly believe that (once again) investors will get this one wrong. I've seen it and played it and I must say I was blown away by the Wii U's capabilities. The Wii U is truly the best of both core and casual interactive entertainment. I have ABSOLUTELY no doubt the Wii U will be a commercial success. I have only one concern, the ports.

Unfortunately, now Nintendo is offering a console that would allow the content developed for the PS3 and Xbox 360 to be ported over to the Wii U. While Nintendo announced core content such as Darksiders II and Batman, I highly doubt either will be successful on the platform. They'll be profitable, no doubt, due to the minimal costs to port content between systems, but I doubt any ported content will ever break the top 5 on the Wii U.

What made the Wii successful was its original content, not the ported content. Anyone looking to realize strong commercial success on the Wii U must create original content,” he continued. “Just ask yourself, what platform will you buy Assassin's Creed on? Xbox 360/PS3 or the Wii U? Even if the Wii U version offers up some unique features native to the Wii U's design, I fail to see the core gamer breaking habit.” - EEDAR's Jesse Divnich


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Will Wii U be without friend codes, allows individual accounts?*

Here's a really confusing bit of news for you. At the Nintendo/Ubisoft third party roundtable, Ubisoft was unwilling to discuss details about online friend lists and friend codes. They said it wasn't their place to talk about that, as it's Nintendo's console. Case closed, or so I thought.

Oddly enough, another Ubisoft employee seemed to be a little more forthcoming on the Wii U online implementation. This information comes from Ubisoft producer, Adrian Blunt.

*The first is the ability for individuals to make accounts. Rather than a machine having an account, each individual user has an account."

So I asked him, "Equivilent to a gamertag on Xbox Live?" "Yeah, exactly," he said.

He continued, saying that friend codes are no longer required for adding friends:

"Also the ability to easily find friends. Rather than using friend codes, which we've had in the past, we're able to connect players in a much easier way, which allows us to have a community that's playing together in the game."*

As you can see, Ubisoft has both declined to say online details about the Wii U...and also revealed them. Don't try to make sense of it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think this has been posted yet.

Here's the full length Dev impressions of the Wii U.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Co-op?  

That sounds interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Wait so is this unique to the Wii U or not since it's a slightly different version?
> 
> Edit: just read the Siliconera article, it's not Wii u specific.


 yeah is not but we know or it is giving us that online is in the right direction with Wii U.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

you know what I love about that killer freaks game?

No fucking wii-mote aiming

thank god


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Aonuma discusses creating Zelda in HD*


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*EA not confirmed Mass Effect on Wii U, but admits the controller would be perfect for the game's universe*

"I can't say we are going to do it on the Wii U, but you can imagine what we could do with that controller in the Mass Effect universe. It feels like a really nice fit, but we'll announce that when the time is right." - EA Games chief Frank Gibeau


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 9, 2011)

Imagine the message wheel, sniping, the power and weapon wheel. It would be amazing.

I am excited that for the first time, games can essentially get rid of the HUD.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Activision reconfirms Wii U support, says never bet against Nintendo*

"We will be supporting the Wii U. You bet against Nintendo at your peril." - Activision Publishing CEO Eric Hirshberg


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 9, 2011)

Disappointed by yet another nintendo gimmick. I was really hoping for a true competitor to ps3 and 360 but they only care about crazy controllers. Call me when they release a true successor to the gamecube. It would be nice to see nintendo drop the gimmick and just give us a badass gaming machine. You know it's a gimmick if all they do is show you the controller for 30 minutes and not the console.....


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Disappointed by yet another nintendo gimmick. I was really hoping for a true competitor to ps3 and 360 but they only care about crazy controllers. Call me when they release a true successor to the gamecube. It would be nice to see nintendo drop the gimmick and just give us a badass gaming machine. You know it's a gimmick if all they do is show you the controller for 30 minutes and not the console.....



It goes both ways, consoles are very limited in regards to interactions . Compare a PC to a console, there are many genres current controllers simply can't do e.g play RTS's properly, complex RPG's, etc. This controller actually makes these things possible. Looking at it from where you could take this things, it's about as far from a gimmick as better textures on games. 

Gameplay is just as important as graphics.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Again EA discusses how the Wii U controller brings all sorts of new ideas to Battlefield 3*

"What's really going to make it [Wii U] stand out for core gamers is the new controller. It's touchscreen, it's elegant and it works seamlessly with the experience. We've just had a little bit of time with it and we've uncovered new ways of playing Battlefield that I'm really excited about. You can imagine that there are new ways of playing the game from a commander mode or for being able to drive from a different position inside of a vehicle. What I really liked about it was how good it felt in your hands. In addition to that it's super powerful. It allows you to do a lot of things that no other controller can do." - EA's President Frank Gibeau



EA stop teasing us...


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Again EA discusses how the Wii U controller brings all sorts of new ideas to Battlefield 3*
> 
> "What's really going to make it [Wii U] stand out for core gamers is the new controller. It's touchscreen, it's elegant and it works seamlessly with the experience. We've just had a little bit of time with it and we've uncovered new ways of playing Battlefield that I'm really excited about. You can imagine that there are new ways of playing the game from a commander mode or for being able to drive from a different position inside of a vehicle. What I really liked about it was how good it felt in your hands. In addition to that it's super powerful. It allows you to do a lot of things that no other controller can do." - EA's President Frank Gibeau
> 
> ...



All this stuff is pretty much on the full dev impressions I've posted. It is quite long though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> All this stuff is pretty much on the full dev impressions I've posted. It is quite long though.


 oh ok. got it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Disappointed by yet another nintendo gimmick. I was really hoping for a true competitor to ps3 and 360 but they only care about crazy controllers. Call me when they release a true successor to the gamecube. It would be nice to see nintendo drop the gimmick and just give us a badass gaming machine. You know it's a gimmick if all they do is show you the controller for 30 minutes and not the console.....



lol, this doesn't even warrant a proper response.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Disappointed by yet another nintendo gimmick. I was really hoping for a true competitor to ps3 and 360 but they only care about crazy controllers. Call me when they release a true successor to the gamecube. It would be nice to see nintendo drop the gimmick and just give us a badass gaming machine. You know it's a gimmick if all they do is show you the controller for 30 minutes and not the console.....





I'm guessing this guy missed the entire thread.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Aonuma discusses creating Zelda in HD*


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyways... ME3 and Battlefield 3 would be perfect on this and I think it's all too obvious that we'll be seeing them, or future titles, on there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I'm guessing this guy missed the entire thread.



More like he missed the entire Nintendo conference.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*BioShock creator Ken Levine has told CVG he's excited by the prospect of the Wii U as a gamer, but hasn't decided whether or not developing for the new Nintendo console makes sense for Irrational Games.*



watch the video guys.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

So Ken Levine is only a certain KIND of sell-out? Playstation Move is PERFECT for Bioshock, but Wii U isn't good for the developer at all?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

They'll eventually come running to the big N once they see the other awesome games on it. Imagine SC2 on the WiiU


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not. I'm sure they're in Sony's back-pocket now.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Da hell is my Pokemon game for the WiiU?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 9, 2011)

Question guys, is there an E3 livestream again on ign?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I'm sure they're in Sony's back-pocket now.



True but that's the beauty of this gen, back pockets don't mean that much anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Higawa said:


> Question guys, is there an E3 livestream again on ign?





> 11:00 AMStar Wars: The Old Republic
> 11:20 AMDark Souls
> 11:40 AMInversion
> 12:00 PMWarhammer 40k: Space Marine
> ...



There's the schedule. All times are PST time zone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*id cautious over Wii U development*

While Nintendo seems to have persuaded a number of third party developers to bring their titles over to the Wii U next year, it seems FPS veterans id Software won't be among them.

Speaking to Eurogamer backstage at E3 today, the Rage studio's creative director Tim Willits expressed doubt that they'll be a big enough audience for a core shooter on Nintendo's new system.

"The Nintendo market is a tough market for us to get into," he explained. "A lot of first party games, a lot of licensed games – those are the ones that have done the best on that platform. I'd love it if we can get a hardcore FPS community going and build on it, but it's tough.

"I think we should keep our toes where we know best," he added.

Willits also stated that he was in no desperate hurry for Microsoft and Sony to bring their own new systems to market.

"Stability in the consoles is good," he said.

"If they want to stack another year or two on this generation I'd be more than happy. I know somebody is working on it somewhere but I don't want to hear about it.

He explained that now developers had finally got to grips with the two HD platforms, they've been freed up to concentrate on the most important part of the development process: game design. A new generation of consoles would only be disruptive, he argued.

"It allows us to focus on the game. You get a technology locked down then you can focus on the design. If you spend too long working on the tech it's so much more difficult. When you know what the platform does you can focus on what is fun."

He added that the studio's current id Tech 5 set-up is flexible enough carry over into the next generation, whenever it might begin.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Thankfully, id hasn't done anything extraordinary in like twenty years.


----------



## Juub (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Thankfully, id hasn't done anything extraordinary in like twenty years.



Rage seems kinda nice though. I'm definitely getting it for my 360.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Juub said:


> Rage seems kinda nice though. I'm definitely getting it for my 360.



I'll reserve judgments until it actually comes out, especially with the horrendously disappointing-sounding multiplayer mode.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know if you guys read my post about Ubisoft probably charging $10 dollars for Ghost Recon: Online ...  DL game


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Disappointed by yet another nintendo gimmick. I was really hoping for a true competitor to ps3 and 360 but they only care about crazy controllers. Call me when they release a true successor to the gamecube. It would be nice to see nintendo drop the gimmick and just give us a badass gaming machine. You know it's a gimmick if all they do is show you the controller for 30 minutes and not the console.....



You do realize there's nothing inherently wrong with gimmicks right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da hell is my Pokemon game for the WiiU?



Nintendo has never shown a Pokemon game at E3.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> You do realize there's nothing inherently wrong with gimmicks right?



They have the ability to miss big time, and developers avoid it like the plague, and you won't have any games to play. I don't see that happening with this though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

The thing with Nintendo is that it's very good at doing gimmicks right. Gimmicks fail much of the time, but Nintendo is very good at making them succeed, which makes Nintendo feel very original and fresh compared to other gaming companies.


----------



## Juub (Jun 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The thing with Nintendo is that it's very good at doing gimmicks right. Gimmicks fail much of the time, but Nintendo is very good at making them succeed, which makes Nintendo feel very original and fresh compared to other gaming companies.


Frankly, aside from the Wii, Nintendo hasn't really done any gimmick. I lol'd at the gameboy pocket being just a colored gameboy rather than a gameboy with colored games though.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The thing with Nintendo is that it's very good at doing gimmicks right. Gimmicks fail much of the time, but Nintendo is very good at making them succeed, which makes Nintendo feel very original and fresh compared to other gaming companies.



It's not so much Nintendo are are great a getting them right, it's more like they have more experience than damn near every other console developer right now, since they've been doing it pretty much since the begining. They've had a lot of failures, but they're successes have generally become a permanent fixture in all later consoles.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 9, 2011)

The joystick and rumble pack were gimmicks, Nintendo sucks.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 9, 2011)

Juub said:


> Frankly, aside from the Wii, Nintendo hasn't really done any gimmick. I lol'd at the gameboy pocket being just a colored gameboy rather than a gameboy with colored games though.



Have you seen how much extra shit the SNES has? Nintendo's been doing this for decades.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

Why is something new or different automatically considered a gimmick? I could easily say that the gimmicks of the PS3 and 360 were HD graphics.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

It's only gimmicky when Nintendo does it, when Sony or M$ do it then it's the future.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's only gimmicky when Nintendo does it, when Sony or M$ do it then it's the future.



Not really. I don't think people are too fond of Kinect and the reason PSMove gets more praise is because it works more accurately and how games are getting HD ports. 

All in all, no one is fan of motion controllers no matter who provides it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> All in all, no one is fan of motion controllers no matter who provides it.



Except Ken Levine.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Not really. I don't think people are too fond of Kinect and the reason PSMove gets more praise is because it works more accurately and how games are getting HD ports.
> 
> All in all, no one is fan of motion controllers no matter who provides it.



People love Kinect, it's one of the best selling peripherals out right now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

As much as people want to bash it, it did sell surprisingly well.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

I bet a large amount of that had to do with dance games... urgh....


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it's useful as a future TV controller and to play some mini games but that's about it really.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Watch Rocksteady squirm when asked about Batman: Arkham City on Wii U*
It's clear that there's some exciting things going on with the Wii U version. This guy's non-answer speaks volumes! Question comes in around the 3:00 mark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> The joystick and rumble pack were gimmicks, Nintendo sucks.



Piss-poor example. The Rumble Pack is a garbage gimmick. I don't want my fucking controller to fucking vibrate. I always turn that shit off. It's shit. Fuck rumble, fuck vibration. 

If I wanted a vibrator I'd buy one and stick it up my ass. 


Wait, I didn't mean that literally. :amazed


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Piss-poor example. The Rumble Pack is a garbage gimmick. I don't want my fucking controller to fucking vibrate. I always turn that shit off. It's shit. Fuck rumble, fuck vibration.
> 
> If I wanted a vibrator I'd buy one and stick it up my ass.
> 
> ...



Lol, I'll never forget the first time I played with a Rumble Pack.  I'd set the controller in my lap during a cut-scene... I jumped like three feet in the air when it started going off. XD


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 9, 2011)

some more fail 



> Investing in a new console is never cheap, but considering the main input method for the Wii U is a controller with a screen in it, we were understandably daunted by the idea of having to buy multiple WiiPads. According to Shigeru Miyamoto (probably known best as the senior producer on Chibi Robo) we needn't have worried.
> 
> Miyamoto told GamePro that the Wii U will only support one WiiPad, explaining that if the company had wanted to do multiple touchscreens it would have found a way to let players use 3DS systems with the new console.
> 
> Miyamoto didn't rule out the possibility of letting you take your WiiPad to a friends house and linking up play somehow, but it doesn't seem to be actively in the works at the moment.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

god damnit nintendo.


WHY ARE YOU FAILING ALL OF A SUDDEN.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 9, 2011)

It Currently Supports One,Meaning that could change.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope so. last thing I want is me having to setup a sensor bar and shit for multiplayer fighting game.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

Wait didn't it he say before that they were already looking into two pads being supported. it just wasn't supported currently.



Q: Will players use two touchscreen controllers or will they use just one new controller and the original Wii controls with the new console?

Our basic premise is that you can use one with a system. If we got to an idea of having multiple (controllers) it might be just more convenient for people to use their Nintendo 3DS and have a way to connect that.

That being said, we are doing research about if someone brings their controller to their friends house and they want to play together on Wii U to whether or not something like that would be possible.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 9, 2011)

shouldnt it just have 4 to begin with


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> shouldnt it just have 4 to begin with



It's likely they can't run 4, and two would most likely be stretching it hence why they originally went with 1.

Obviously they'll need at least two though one way or another, since they'll be majorly gimping themselves otherwise.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 9, 2011)

so practically for most games this is going to be an hd wii.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so practically for most games this is going to be an hd wii.



Most non casual games don't even use 4 player split screen, heck most non casual games don't even use two. It's sad but split screen is a thing of the past. Hopefully if they have two pad controllers it'll become relevant again.

Either way it's not a wii HD how did you even come up with that idea?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Wait didn't it he say before that they were already looking into two pads being supported. it just wasn't supported currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need to get at least two to be able to simultaneously, so here's hoping this changes with the final product. But then again, games like Assassins and Ghost Recon support 1 player and the multiplayer is online. Same goes for games like Zelda and Mario. But yeah, please Nintendo make it work for four.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Most non casual games don't even use 4 player split screen, heck most non casual games don't even use two. It's sad but split screen is a thing of the past. *Hopefully if they have two pad controllers it'll become relevant again.
> *
> Either way it's not a wii HD how did you even come up with that idea?



Yeah, I'm getting sick and tired of this. Putting split screen in games, at least for two people, should not be so damn difficult to pull off. It's something so simple and logical that the feature's existence shouldn't be up for discussion, yet look where here are now. Ridiculous. 

I mean honestly, as awesome as online play is, not everyone can do it, whether it be due to not having internet, having crappy connections, or they do not have the accessories to go online. My friend cant go online with the Wii at college because the university's internet system pretty much does not allow online wifi gaming.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2011)

*WAIT! Earthbound HD?! Did I read it correctly? When did they talk about it?*


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *WAIT! Earthbound HD?! Did I read it correctly? When did they talk about it?*



It's a gif made before E3 with games people would like to be anounced.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2011)

*Oh... OK...*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> Yeah, I'm getting sick and tired of this. Putting split screen in games, at least for two people, should not be so damn difficult to pull off. It's something so simple and logical that the feature's existence shouldn't be up for discussion, yet look where here are now. Ridiculous.
> 
> I mean honestly, as awesome as online play is, not everyone can do it, whether it be due to not having internet, having crappy connections, or they do not have the accessories to go online. My friend cant go online with the Wii at college because the university's internet system pretty much does not allow online wifi gaming.



Same, that's why I'm always happy when games such gears and mario kart feature split screen multiplayer. Online is fine, great invention, but playing online mario kart and brawl feel entirely different than playing with people that are actually there. There is a level of fun that isn't there anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol at Kotaku claiming Ipad has beaten WiiU to the punch, dumbasses it's about content and well Apple sucks there.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm probably gonna get flamed to hell when I say this, but I gotta get it off my chest.

Fuck split-screen. It's overrated and I don't miss its heavy use.

Now, I'm not saying screw local multi-player. I love local multi-player and would have it over online any day. I enjoy playing Marvel Alliance with my dad, enjoy fighting games with my friends, playing Epic Yarn with my sister is some of the most fun I've had playing a video game, and I basically _*need*_ someone to play with me when I'm playing Scott Pilgrim. Thing is though, save for maybe
 Mario Kart or Sonic 2/3, it actually ruins the multi-player experience for me. It limits my view of the screen and what I'm doing, it bogs down the framerate horribly, and it enables screen-watching, an annoying and practically unavoidable aspect of split-screen gameplay. On almost every occasion where I've split-screen'd with a friend or family member, the fun factor felt diluted.

I honestly don't get what people see in it.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Most non casual games don't even use 4 player split screen, heck most non casual games don't even use two. It's sad but split screen is a thing of the past. Hopefully if they have two pad controllers it'll become relevant again.
> 
> Either way it's not a wii HD how did you even come up with that idea?



Its Wii HD because you can use Wiimotes for multiplayer. I think that's what he meant.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

So you can use PS2 pad for the PS3 does that mean it's PS2 HD?


----------



## Sotei (Jun 9, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> shouldnt it just have 4 to begin with




Why? I understand most people want online now, only online multiplayer, so why ask for 4 tablet controls? Nintendo is giving the hardcore what they want, you only need 1 control for online multi so stop asking for more all of a sudden.

Actually I just think that it would put too much stress on the console to have it stream more then one feed. It's just too taxing. I think it'll be possible if the game wasn't so graphically intensive. I can see it running play books for Madden on multiple controls but not something too graphical.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So you can use PS2 pad for the PS3 does that mean it's PS2 HD?



Actually, yes 
360 is arguably XBox HD too if he's putting it that way.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## ensoriki (Jun 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So you can use PS2 pad for the PS3 does that mean it's PS2 HD?



Kind of.
Sony was just upgrading the power of their consoles, so was Microsoft, hell before the Wii so was Nintendo. Though Six-axis does exist but yeah Ps3 is like PS2 HD.
Which is fine.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Kind of.
> Sony was just upgrading the power of their consoles, so was Microsoft, hell before the Wii so was Nintendo. Though Six-axis does exist but yeah Ps3 is like PS2 HD.
> Which is fine.



True but if you think about it what major advantage would next gen bring if things remained like that. I mean it's not like online can be vastly improved like the jump between the previous to this one. All there really is, is some better graphics and that's about it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> True but if you think about it what major advantage would next gen bring if things remained like that. I mean it's not like online can be vastly improved like the jump between the previous to this one. All there really is, is some better graphics and that's about it.



It's not just better graphics.
The more powerful your system is the more content you can fit on screen and the more content you can fit in the game.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's not just better graphics.
> The more powerful your system is the more content you can fit on screen and the more content you can fit in the game.



hey, remember back in the days ? they were making amazing games without anny mega powerfull system from death, and whitout having 999 gigs like today.
some of them were also in 2d, in *2D* can you beleive it ? 


it seem like some people these days have forgot what video games are all about...


nintendo over the years prooved manny times to their competitors that graphics dosen't mather, new system was comming out and was like *CHECK it out, my system have 32 bits, 32 FUCKING BITS*

nintendo was like: ok ? what games you have on it, good games ?
the competition: well...... i have games like doom and...
nintendo: then why your version of doom suck if the graphis are better 


then *HEY CHECK IT OUT my new system have CD !!!!! in the face nintendo with your cartridge*

nintendo: ok, then why your flying game on cd look worst than star fox on snes ? why your games take forever to load ? and where are your games ? why your game suck if you have more power and space ?

im obviously refering to the sega cd and 32x 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvR_3OTxs8A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

(oh lol its the long into, skip at 2:59)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2eH3vYbdGo[/YOUTUBE]




nintendo always prooved that graphics dont mather, *the games does*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> hey, remember back in the days ? they were making amazing games without anny mega powerfull system from death, and whitout having 999 gigs like today.
> some of them were also in 2d, in *2D* can you beleive it ?
> 
> 
> ...



That's been nintendo's mo since forever, if a game looks pretty but isn't fun it's just pretty crap.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

oh, doom was on the 32x, not on cd  i edited it my mistake. 

edit2: oh the flying game was the atari jaguar... dosent mather its the same thing


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry but when the controller is more important than the console its nothing but a gimmick. I'm not saying it doesn't look interesting or fun (hell I own a wii) I'm just really disappointed that once again nintendo cares more about making a crazy new style controller than a straight up beast of a console. I didn't want the wii 2 or the wii u I wanted a true successor to nintendo's last great console the game cube. Back then they focused on what mattered. Oh and for the record I watched every second of the nintendo conference and yeah I'm disappointed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

So what shortcomings do you feel the console has exactly? 

And well you see while I love the GC more, the Wii was infinitely more successful so you can't blame them for carrying on the brand that actually saved them.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 9, 2011)

What console? All I see is a controller.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

>Console picture and links posted twenty times in thread

wut?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm talking about e3. nintendo only deemed necessary to show us the controller throughout their entire conference. They neglected what should be the most important part of a new console *cough* the actual console *cough*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> What console? All I see is a controller.


That controller hooks up to a console you know. There are videos and images of the console that can be easily found. 

You do know that there is still at least a year before it releases right? They don't need to show off the systems graphics and power right now, they can do that in the future, like at the TGS. They wanted to focus on the controller at E3 and anyone who can't see how that wasn't a great choice isn't very smart.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

> nintendo only deemed necessary to show us the controller throughout their entire conference. They neglected what should be the most important part of a new console *cough* the actual console *cough*



Well Nintendo deemed the controller the most important part of the system. Expect full detail later on in the year, the conference was mainly to unveil the controller and show that they were keen to get back third party suppourt.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

responce to post up there, at least its a controller, its a controller with a touch screen that even play the game on it.

at least its not an other motion controller.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

Ugh, guys, stop replying to Desu.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 9, 2011)

Look there's no need for insults. I just had my hopes dashed. For me the new consoller (see what I did there lol) just let me down. I was hyped for something non wii after five years. I'm not trying to insult you guys for liking it, it just disappointed me. I'll probably buy it anyways because I love nintendo. I just was hoping for something else.


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm disappointed because they showed everything we already knew so none of it was surprising at all.
But it was a very confusing press conference since all they showed was a controller. A lot of regular people were confused to if it was a new controller for the Wii, so much so that Iwata had to go post on twitter a picture of the console.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Still boggles my mind how many people didn't get it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah c'mon man, ya gotta admit it was a _little_ confusing. One could've probably inferred that that WiiU was a new console given some of the footage, but they _did_ pretty much run the audience in circles just showing off the controller and going into excruciating detail how well it worked with past Wii periphs. I was pretty much lost 'til they showed that clip of HD Link.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

The fact the idiots thought Wii could run stuff like Assasins Creed really just baffles me.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The fact the idiots thought Wii could run stuff like Assasins Creed really just baffles me.



I'm talking about the conference. Regular people do not read every single piece of news for E3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah but the Wii can't handle those graphics, it's like it needs to spelt out for them.

Were gamers always this stupid or is it recent? The idiotic filth spewed by MW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just really irks me though.


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah but the Wii can't handle those graphics, it's like it needs to spelt out for them.
> 
> Were gamers always this stupid or is it recent? The idiotic filth spewed by MW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just really irks me though.



These were most likely casual Wii buyers, and do you think casual Wii players know much about graphics? 
Like if you showed your mum for example, would she really pay attention to the difference?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah but the Wii can't handle those graphics, it's like it needs to spelt out for them.
> 
> Were gamers always this stupid or is it recent? The idiotic filth spewed by MW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just really irks me though.


Its not just gamers, its the majority of people everywhere. I like to refer to it as the death of intelligence.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

> Like if you showed your mum for example, would she really pay attention to the difference?



Were mums streaming E3? Why do we need to be spoonfed everything? Everyone already knew it was a new console. Yes it was strange they didn't paste the pic of the WiiU on the screen, but the name it self alludes to it not being the Wii. Anyway I imagine everyone knows now so no point in arguing anymore.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So you can use PS2 pad for the PS3 does that mean it's PS2 HD?



well let me power on my ps2 and web surfing, use my six axis controlls, get some dlc from the ps store, watch some netflix, play some music from the console while gaming, and do all that on my first party wireless controller.















oh wait
.
.
.
.
.
. ps2 cant do that


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Look there's no need for insults. I just had my hopes dashed. For me the new consoller (see what I did there lol) just let me down. I was hyped for something non wii after five years. I'm not trying to insult you guys for liking it, it just disappointed me. I'll probably buy it anyways because I love nintendo. I just was hoping for something else.



You do know there has to be more to actually consider buying a specific console (for those that can't afford all three) besides it producing prettier games. It needs something different to stand out with the wii it was controller, and as much as some hardcore despise it, that is what allowed the wii to sell as much as it did. Online and graphics will eventually reach their limit in terms of selling points. What'll sell the consoles are the exclusive games and the way you play them. And nintendo has got this down to the point that their competitors are trying do the same thing.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

I could care less about graphics. They are just an added treat to enjoy. 
Give me a console with consistently good and different experiences and I'll buy it. Nintendo hardly disappoints with their first party material. They practically guarantee good experiences to be had on their console. Though I wish there was more 3rd pvrty support for their consoles.

I like some of the Wii's games but the controller is unbearable to me, thus making almost all of those experiences terrible. I hope this isn't the case for the WiiU.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

> You do know there has to be more to actually consider buying a specific console (for those that can't afford all three) besides it producing prettier games.



Good exclusive games.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 10, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> I'm sorry but when the controller is more important than the console its nothing but a gimmick. I'm not saying it doesn't look interesting or fun (hell I own a wii) I'm just really disappointed that once again nintendo cares more about making a crazy new style controller than a straight up beast of a console. I didn't want the wii 2 or the wii u I wanted a true successor to nintendo's last great console the game cube. Back then they focused on what mattered. Oh and for the record I watched every second of the nintendo conference and yeah I'm disappointed.





The controller is more important then the console. All you do with a console is press the power button and insert a game. Why do you care about what the console looks like? What you hold in your hand is the most important part of the console aside from what games you are playing. The console could look like a straight up pile of horse shit for all I care and have worms inside it powering it but if the controller is better than any other controller out there then that's the console I'm buying.

Nintendo has constantly innovated controllers throughout their history, the PS2 and 360 controllers are just the SNES controllers with added extras that Nintendo introduced. Nintendo has never put all importance on the console, they put all their effort on making games fun and making sure controlling the games is fun and intuitive. 

So to reiterate... Controller >>>>> Console


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Were mums streaming E3? Why do we need to be spoonfed everything? Everyone already knew it was a new console. Yes it was strange they didn't paste the pic of the WiiU on the screen, but the name it self alludes to it not being the Wii. Anyway I imagine everyone knows now so no point in arguing anymore.



I was only trying to make an example. The fact remains that people were confused and it wasn't really isolated so Nintendo could of been clearer.
If they had of removed "Wii" from the name there probably wouldn't of been as much confusion.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

> So to reiterate... Controller >>>>> Console



I would say that a console is more important that the controller, at least if we are talking about the power of a console.  While the Wii-U's controller can make things more convenient for us, it won't be something that isn't possible to be achieved with current controllers.  A more powerful system will be capable of supporting higher quality textures, larger game sizes, more enemies on screen at once and so on.  The Titans in GOW3 couldn't have been possible on the PS2, it's a perfect example of how good a new console can be useful.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well let me power on my ps2 and web surfing, use my six axis controlls, get some dlc from the ps store, watch some netflix, play some music from the console while gaming, and do all that on my first party wireless controller.
> 
> oh wait
> .
> ...



Yeah, I guess you're right. I mean I wish this new console had more stuff to offer than just graphics and did things the Wii doesn't, like give a plethora of competent 3rd party support, a feature used to stream your game on your controller and improved internet service...

But since it doesn't, and it's just a Wii with an HD overhaul, I'm sure I'm not alone in saying that I concede, good sir.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> I could care less about graphics. They are just an added treat to enjoy.
> Give me a console with consistently good and different experiences and I'll buy it. Nintendo hardly disappoints with their first party material. They practically guarantee good experiences to be had on their console. Though I wish there was more 3rd pvrty support for their consoles.
> 
> I like some of the Wii's games but the controller is unbearable to me, thus making almost all of those experiences terrible. I hope this isn't the case for the WiiU.


I just alternate between controllers if I can. Nintendo seems to be expanding their product for a choice of play style which is smart. Games like zelda and fps are ideal for wiimote and nunchuk combo one involves sword fighting and as for the fps, well there is a reason why hackers play halo with it, it's ideal, though some disagree and this nintendo's answer. You don't like it, that's fine. Though this needs to be done well, part of the problem is that nintendo has a habit of being the only ones in knowing how max their system and never tell 3rd parties everything. If nintendo is truly aiming for 3rd party support they need to let them in a little.


Eternal Fail said:


> Good exclusive games.



And how you play them.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I just alternate between controllers if I can. Nintendo seems to be expanding their product for a choice of play style which is smart. Games like zelda and fps are ideal for wiimote and nunchuk combo one involves sword fighting and as for the fps, well there is a reason why hackers play halo with it, it's ideal, though some disagree and this nintendo's answer. You don't like it, that's fine. Though this needs to be done well, part of the problem is that nintendo has a habit of being the only ones in knowing how max their system and never tell 3rd parties everything. If nintendo is truly aiming for 3rd party support they need to let them in a little.
> 
> 
> And how you play them.


So is it possible for me to play the best Wii games without the motion sensor? Because Metroid Prime 3, Fire Emblem, Metroid other M, and others- I want to play with a controller like gamecube's, not through motion sensor, etc. I understand these add new elements of gameplay, but I don't want to be forced to use those elements when I'm, admittedly, too old-fashioned in classic controls. I'm not against innovation, but I don't want the control scheme to be too awkward or uncomfortable. Hence why the Wii turned me off.

I think I might like the Wii-U's controller more because I think it isnt designed for the sole purpose of the motion gimmick like the Wiimote is. I would love for sub-menus on that extra screen or other possibilities as well.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

> And how you play them.



The PS3/Xbox 360 controller is perfectly suitable for gaming except some games like RTS.  No real need to fix or improve it.  While the Wii-U's controller seems like it'll be very useful I actually wouldn't mind if the console had a controller that was more like the 360's controller.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I would say that a console is more important that the controller, at least if we are talking about the power of a console.  While the Wii-U's controller can make things more convenient for us, it won't be something that isn't possible to be achieved with current controllers.  A more powerful system will be capable of supporting higher quality textures, larger game sizes, more enemies on screen at once and so on.  The Titans in GOW3 couldn't have been possible on the PS2, it's a perfect example of how good a new console can be useful.




And what happens if you have a powerful console with a shit controller?

My point is, consoles will always carry the guts... after that it's up to the games and the control to give consumers or the gamers the fun they crave. Consoles are always going to improve but how fun would these games be if we still had Atari controls or NES controls?

Like I said, technology, what's inside the consoles is constantly going to improve but if you don't improve the control then who gives a shit what's inside the console.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

> Like I said, technology, what's inside the consoles is constantly going to improve but if you don't improve the control then who gives a shit what's inside the console.



Would the Wii-U's games be any less fun if it had a more traditional controller?


----------



## Sotei (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Would the Wii-U's games be any less fun if it had a more traditional controller?




Why would anyone buy it? I have a 360 and a PS3, why would I buy the Wii U if all I'm getting is the same experience as the other two consoles?

The new controller gives me a reason to try something new out, something that might change the way we play certain games from here on out. Why would I not want something new and fresh?

Why wouldn't you? Why would you rather have the same thing as two other consoles?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

> Why would anyone buy it?



Because of exclusive games like Zelda and that it might attract more third party exclusive games if it ends up being more powerful than the other consoles.  I'm not saying that the new controller isn't important, just saying that the actual hardware of the consoles is more important at the moment.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Because of exclusive games like Zelda and that it might attract more third party exclusive games if it ends up being more powerful than the other consoles.  I'm not saying that the new controller isn't important, just saying that the actual hardware of the consoles is more important at the moment.



Specs of a console are a one time thing. Once you know them, you dissect them and then ask... "What games does this consoles have?" Look I'm going to buy the console, regardless of input device, like you said, I'm getting it for Nintendo games. The controller is very important though cause I don't want to have a third console which is essentially the same as the other two. If SONY and MS had no exclusives, what would be the point of owning both of them?

The Wii U has a different controller that could change the way we game... for the better. Would you forgo change for the comfort of familiarity even if change was better?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Would the Wii-U's games be any less fun if it had a more traditional controller?


Your "traditional controller" wouldn't be the "traditional controller" that you love so much if Nintendo hadn't put a joystick, and invented the rumble pack, on their N64 controller when no one else had it, innovation is necessary.

If the internet had existed as it is today back when Nintendo first showcased the N64 it would've sounded like this:

"Joystick?! Pffff fuck is that shit! The D-pad is where it's at!"

"Yeah Nintendo is trippin LOL.  Im gona go play with my original PS controller with no joystick now, it's the best"


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

Like I said before, there is nothing wrong in adding new stuff as long as it isnt awkward or too uncomfortable. I felt that way with the Wiimote but this controller seems more comfortable and less awkward, and even add game-play elements I could enjoy.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

> Specs of a console are a one time thing.



Those specs are pretty important though, they place limitations on games that affect almost everything.



> The controller is very important though cause I don't want to have a third console which is essentially the same as the other two.



I'm not denying that it isn't very important.



> The Wii U has a different controller that could change the way we game... for the better.



It might, though all I see at the moment is just convenience.  I am interested in where it might lead us though.



> Your "traditional controller" wouldn't be the "traditional controller" that you love so much if Nintendo hadn't put a joystick, and invented the rumble pack, on their N64 controller when no one else had it, innovation is necessary.



The joystick was an innovation that was needed for better movement, the traditional d pad wouldn't have sufficed for a fps game when it came to looking around, the N64's controller was horrendous in that regard.  

And the rumble pack and all things are worthless.  The Wii-U's controller is far more useful though it isn't really necessary.  We have screen shots of menus being shown on the screen in the controller, those very same menus can easily have been accessed by picking whatever button would bring up a menu on your televsion screen.  Convenient?  Yes.  Necessary?  Not  as much as the joysticks when it came to movement.  Sure it might be a bit of a hassle to press start/whatever button brings up the menu but it doesn't exactly hinder you.  Playing Goldeneye on N64's controllers is actually painful when having experienced the wonders of joysticks, those damn c-buttons just don't compare.


----------



## Mihael (Jun 10, 2011)

You honestly can't bitch about a controller since they are giving you a lot of options, you want a 360 controller like? 



buy that and play with a ''traditional controller''


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 10, 2011)

The controller is nice but it lack L3 and R3 .


----------



## Vai (Jun 10, 2011)

Mihael said:


> You honestly can't bitch about a controller since they are giving you a lot of options, you want a 360 controller like?
> 
> 
> 
> buy that and play with a ''traditional controller''



thats more of a ps2 like controller.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

I kinda like the new controller, mainly because of what it can do for games like Zelda.


----------



## Mihael (Jun 10, 2011)

Vai said:


> thats more of a ps2 like controller.



Well you get my point


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

Mihael said:


> You honestly can't bitch about a controller since they are giving you a lot of options, you want a 360 controller like?
> 
> 
> 
> buy that and play with a ''traditional controller''



Is this directed at me? The main question I'm posing is that do the best wii games give you this option to switch the control scheme to another, more traditional controller? I wanna play Metroid and Fire emblem in a traditional scheme. Videos of the game show me motion control, which is uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Mihael (Jun 10, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> Is this directed at me? The main question I'm posing is that do the best wii games give you this option to switch the control scheme to another, more traditional controller? I wanna play Metroid and Fire emblem in a traditional scheme. Videos of the game show me motion control, which is uncomfortable for me.



Well Fire Emblem does give you an option to play with a classic controller, Metroid doesn't, but the point is a lot of games do give you the option to play with both, don't really know if WiiU will support it more than the Wii.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2011)

So i've been hearing investors have been jumping ship.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2011)

SOmetimes i wonder if Nintendo should make the size of the controller around the same size as the vita.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> So i've been hearing investors have been jumping ship.



Stupid of them.  Nintendo knows what they're doing.  I may be uneasy about the controller but that's only because I haven't tried it out myself.  Other people have and they seem to think it is fine.  If that is the case, then...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Stupid of them.  Nintendo knows what they're doing.  I may be uneasy about the controller but that's only because I haven't tried it out myself.  Other people have and they seem to think it is fine.  If that is the case, then...



But money is serious buisness; I wouldnt take _such_ a risk at such an early stage, either, I guess.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, read this on the Escapist.

It's understandable. Ninty's taking a risk focusing more on the hardcore gamer crowd  seeing as how doing the exact opposite of that is what got them so much bank with the Wii. That paired with the fact that plenty of people were obviously confused as to what WiiU even _was_ and it ain't surprising some of them got scared. The investors'll be back when the holidays come and the major 3DS titles drop. Sales are pretty much guaranteed to pick up.


----------



## DanE (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope they make a Star Fox game for this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Square-Enix considering bringing Final Fantasy to Wii U*

"Three or four years ago we joked around about developing a Final Fantasy game on the Wii Fit balance board. But after seeing Wii U revealed at Nintendo's conference, we are now considering the possibilities of bringing the Final Fantasy series to the format." - Square producer Yoshinori Kitase



*Ninja Gaiden 3 - Wii U details, including touch-screen controls*

- features controls like Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword
- also includes more traditional controls for those that want them
- no release date yet, but 360/PS3 versions due early 2012

"It was almost like fate that we're making making Ninja Gaiden 3 and then we have the option to bring in Dragon Sword controls, that kind of gameplay, to a high spec console version, We feel we'll be able to give players a new kind of gameplay, a new feel with the new controller."



*Nintendo/Ubisoft Wii U roundtable - full video (including Ghost Recon: Online trailer)
*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Square-Enix considering bringing Final Fantasy to Wii U*
> 
> "Three or four years ago we joked around about developing a Final Fantasy game on the Wii Fit balance board. But after seeing Wii U revealed at Nintendo's conference, we are now considering the possibilities of bringing the Final Fantasy series to the format." - Square producer Yoshinori Kitase



Yes, damn it FF go back where you belong!  With Nintendo!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yes, damn it FF go back where you belong!  With Nintendo!


Maybe then they'll start making great games again. More like IV and VI and less like VII, VIII and X.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 10, 2011)

Investors don't know shit. Stock dropped when the Wii was announced as well.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't know if it's been posted already but...


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Don't know if it's been posted already but...





I love playing games over at my friend's house.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I love playing games over at my friend's house.



Then use a wii mote


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2011)

Same. A lot of gamers do. I hope they research this more so it can be implemented when it drops. To achieve something like that would be mind bogglingly awesome IMO.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Then use a wii mote



I would rather wipe my ass with a knife than do that.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Square-Enix considering bringing Final Fantasy to Wii U*
> 
> "Three or four years ago we joked around about developing a Final Fantasy game on the Wii Fit balance board. But after seeing Wii U revealed at Nintendo's conference, we are now considering the possibilities of bringing the Final Fantasy series to the format." - Square producer Yoshinori Kitase



Awesome news is awesome


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have to say, after watching Ghost Recon Online on the round table that, I am going to get it. Interesting ideas behind it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Don't know if it's been posted already but...



Major fail by Nintendo if that's the case.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Scribblenauts, Bioshock creative minds discuss Wii U excitement and ideas*

Jonathan Slaczka, creative director...

*"What's really excited excited me as a developer with the new controller is the plethora of new options you have. You have the touchscreen and the controller all in one. One thing that's really cool about this new tablet controller is that you have the ability to have asymmetrical gameplay. So one player can be doing one thing while another player can be doing something else on the TV. One player can be a doctor and he's sitting there operating on the controller while there's a EMT (emergency medical technician) in an ambulance having to pick up patients to the doctor. I want to see what other developers make so I can enjoy it."*

Ken Levine, Irrational Games...

*"I was surprised quite frankly because it seemed that there were a lot of gamers and a lot of creative directors who were saying: 'this is what we want'. It seems like Nintendo heard the voices of the hardcore gamer. What I was most surprised about the Nintendo controller was the ability for it to stream content from wirelessly to the controller. When any new tech comes along you have a period of experimentation. I'm certainly excited about it as a gamer and seeing what's going to come out."*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Major fail by Nintendo if that's the case.


It's great, since you won't be forced to buy multiply WiiU Controllers to play Multiplayer games!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> It's great, since you won't be forced to buy multiply WiiU Controllers to play Multiplayer games!



Not really, this kind of limits their options now. With multiple Wii U controllers the sky was the limit, now with just the Wii-mote peripherals the limit is the sky.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2011)

^Lol. Yeah, not being able to play mp with 2 U-motes is a deal breaker for me. Just imagine chilling on the couch playing against a sibling/friend whatever, without having to fixate on a big screen. Shit I don't even have to get out of my bed the whole day. No life to the max.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Lol. Yeah, not being able to play mp with 2 U-motes is a deal breaker for me. Just imagine chilling on the couch playing against a sibling/friend whatever, without having to fixate on a big screen. Shit I don't even have to get out of my bed the whole day. No life to the max.



Sounds like healthy/good living to me. 

If people want exercise they should get the fuck out side, not rely on their Wii.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Not really, this kind of limits their options now. With multiple Wii U controllers the sky was the limit, now with just the Wii-mote peripherals the limit is the sky.


I think the WiiU contoller is more expensive than a "normal" controller, and I don't want to buy another one, just so I can play a game in MP mode with my brother. 
It also means that developers have a reason to make the WiiMote and Classic controller an option in single player. They could build their games exclusively for the WiiU controller, but since a MP mode would require at least 1 other option, the SP has a bigger chance to get multiply controller options too. 

Of course it would be nice to play with 4 players and everbody has his own screen, but at least 2 player can still have their own screen.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> I think the WiiU contoller is more expensive than a "normal" controller, and I don't want to buy another one, just so I can play a game in MP mode with my brother.
> It also means that developers have a reason to make the WiiMote and Classic controller an option in single player. They could build their games exclusively for the WiiU controller, but since a MP mode would require at least 1 other option, the SP has a bigger chance to get multiply controller options too.
> 
> Of course it would be nice to play with 4 players and everbody has his own screen, but at least 2 player can still have their own screen.



For me money isn't that much of a issue. Yeah the controller would be more expensive than your average controller, but it would be worth it with the potential it has. Majority of people are sick of using the Wii-mote, as for the classic controller it's fine but it also depends what game I would be playing with it.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> For me money isn't that much of a issue. Yeah the controller would be more expensive than your average controller, but it would be worth it with the potential it has. Majority of people are sick of using the Wii-mote, as for the classic controller it's fine but it also depends what game I would be playing with it.


I could also afford it, but I'm just too stingy xP
Well, I like the WiiMote, especially in FPS and how it's used in Skyword Sword! But now I see why you don't like this news. But I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

I doubt Nintendo will keep it one controller per system, they've already said they're working on a solution for multiplayer, and if they do then they're pretty stupid. It's still in early development, stupid shit will be passed around the internet for quite a while. 

As for stockholders running, it's pretty much business as usual, they'll come running back during holiday season.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

They could probably put in a graphic chip from 2001 into the controller for like a dollar, and just make it so that in multiplayer you only get very simple visuals on the wii u controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Nintendo approached Kojima Productions to have them work on Wii U, options currently being considered*

The following information comes from Creative producer Yoshikazu Matsuhana...

- Nintendo approached Kojima Productions to have them work on Wii U
- Kojima Productions was shown the Wii U well in advance of the press conference

*"Obviously we did have talks with Nintendo early on – they approached us with the Wii U. We can't say exactly when this happened or what kind of talks we've had but we were aware of the hardware and we've been looking at it. We are very much thinking about possibilities with the Wii U and it looks like a very fun system. As for whether we'll have something at launch for the Wii – we can't say that. Probably not, but we definitely have things in mind. We're also looking at the public reaction. If there are enough people who say they want us to bring something to the Wii U that also factors into things."*

Could Kojima Productions bring Metal Gear Solid 5 over to Wii U?

*"We anticipated we would get questions about this today and unfortunately our answer is, we can't answer that. We can't say anything right now. Top secret."*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Nintendo gives a few more details on Wii U online - no centralized service*

- more flexible with online
- no centralized, one size fits all online gaming approach
- publishers figure out what they want, and then Nintendo works with them to support their idea



watch the video guys on link.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

Nintendo continuing to fear evolving and taking their online services to the next step will only hinder the Wii U.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> I could also afford it, but I'm just too stingy xP
> Well, I like the WiiMote, especially in FPS and how it's used in Skyword Sword! But now I see why you don't like this news. But I'm pretty happy.



Thing is if you have three friends over, the person using the tablet is getting a different experience and the other players can almost feel robbed by it. Yeah you could pass it around and take turns, but that's lame, I also don't let other people use my controller because most people are idiots. 

---

Nintendo's online has to be solid or they'll be in trouble.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Major fail by Nintendo if that's the case.





S.A.F said:


> Nintendo continuing to fear evolving and taking their online services to the next step will only hinder the Wii U.



I agree. I mean they should be more like Sony .


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

It's still early, details are still being ironed out. It's abit early to judge their online network.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Thing is if you have three friends over, the person using the tablet is getting a different experience and the other players can almost feel robbed by it. Yeah you could pass it around and take turns, but that's lame, I also don't let other people use my controller because most people are idiots.
> 
> ---
> 
> Nintendo's online has to be solid or they'll be in trouble.



Still think they should make the controller smaller.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's still early, details are still being ironed out. It's abit early to judge their online network.



True enough. I'm not judging them, just giving notice since their history online was isn't the greatest.



Canute87 said:


> Still think they should make the controller smaller.



It seemed huge at first, but people say it's really comfortable. I think it's one of those things you have to get your hands on and see for your self.

Like I can use the wii-mote, but playing almost any game with it isn't that enjoyable, but that's just me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

> True enough. I'm not judging them, just giving notice since their history online was isn't the greatest.



It's bad, but the seem to be trying this time.

Wiimote was okay for some games, I only remember it working perfectly for SMG.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wiimote was okay for some games, I only remember it working perfectly for SMG.



I actually liked the wiimote for Metroid Prime 3, against my own expactations.

And for mario galaxy 1 and 2 the wiimote didnt bother me, either.

But other than that; I really dislike the wii(mote).
I hope the wii U'll be awesome and more to my liking. 

Edit: Darn; 4700 posts already.  My posts went up fast ever since I started posting in this section, too. =P


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I actually liked the wiimote for Metroid Prime 3, against my own expactations.
> 
> And for mario galaxy 1 and 2 the wiimote didnt bother me, either.
> 
> ...



i played the wii only once, played wii sport (meh...) and metroid prime 3, i was actually surprised and really liked it.

then i buyed the first metroid on gamecube and wtf.... you can't even aim while moving, dude even fps games on n64 could aim while moving :sanji it break the gameplay... at least it got target locking...


and ye i never liked the wii because of the controller, at least the wii u is more of a normal controller. (im not sold but i like it better than the wii)


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> i played the wii only once, played wii sport (meh...) and metroid prime 3, i was actually surprised and really liked it.
> 
> then i buyed the first metroid on gamecube and wtf.... you can't even aim while moving, dude even fps games on n64 could aim while moving :sanji it break the gameplay... at least it got target locking...
> 
> ...



I agree entirely. Though I wasnt as bothered by the lack of beeing able to aim while moving.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Someone answer this, why on earth are the analogs so high up above the buttons.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> Someone answer this, why on earth are the analogs so high up above the buttons.



Well, I heard from some who've tried it, that it actually feels quite comfortable.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well, I heard from some who've tried it, that it actually feels quite comfortable.



Maybe for simple wii games, but when it comes to multi-platform games such as fps's it's gonna feel down right awkward.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> Someone answer this, why on earth are the analogs so high up above the buttons.



I asked the same question at first too, but rumor has it, it's quite comfortable. But everyone just needs to get their hands on it to get a real feel of it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Single controller thing still feeling off to me.
If you play online or alone this doesn't matter. However the minute you bring anyone over or have someone living with you it becomes a problem.

Taking turns with the Wii U controller doesn't even seem practical as if it breaks when switching possession between people or someone is more irresponsible than the other, there goes the sole controller in the household.

They might need to go back to IBM and tell em they need more processing power.

If developers don't use the screen for local multiplayer then it's not as big a deal but even then the Wii motes tracking is different so there is always some kind of difference between Wii mote and U controller.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> Maybe for simple wii games, but when it comes to multi-platform games such as fps's it's gonna feel down right awkward.



Well.. have you tried it? 

Though you _might_ have a point; it's kinda useless to theorycraft about this at this point, I guess..


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

but you can play the game directly on the controller's screen itself, some people hate that controller but imagine.

- you play the game
- you have to do a number 2
- you take the WII U controller and play on the screen.
- you go in the toilet, while still playing.


genious move ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Itagaki - Wii U can handle Devil's Third, game seeing Wii U version is a possibility*

"There's always a possibility. If Nintendo's fan base increases, especially in terms of hardcore games, then yes. Machine performance-wise, it can handle it." - Itagaki


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo gives a few more details on Wii U online - no centralized service*
> 
> - more flexible with online
> - no centralized, one size fits all online gaming approach
> ...



I don't understand.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> but you can play the game directly on the controller's screen itself, some people hate that controller but imagine.
> 
> - you play the game
> - you have to do a number 2
> ...



Nintendo really seemed to be obsessed by people wanting to watch a tv program in their valuable gaming time; hence this solution. 

So I guess 'bathroom visits' was next on their list.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> but you can play the game directly on the controller's screen itself, some people hate that controller but imagine.
> 
> - you play the game
> - you have to do a number 2
> ...



This for instance. Interms of multiplayer and everything don't think of it as a controller (even though it is). Think of it as a smaller ipad with buttons on it. From what it looks like I doubt it gives anyone an edge while playing games, just a new perspective.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Wii U Controller won IGN's "Coolest Tech of E3" award (over Playstation Vita, the Sony 3D TV, the PS3/Vita crossplay, Kinect Fun Labs, Chase Mii, and Nyko Zoom Kinect).


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> I don't understand.



Pretty much means each third party developer runs their own servers. Think of it like a PC with a steam account with the Wii u accounts being Steam. It appears that third parties developers were annoyed by Xbox live's and PSN infactructures because, they have strict guidlines about what you can update onto a console. E.g microsoft blocking TF2 regular updates which were on PC updates but weren't allowed on Xbox and  similar problems with PSN to a less extent etc. It's the reason FF14 did not go onto Xbox 360. It's also why you see no mmo's on Xbox.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Itagaki - Wii U can handle Devil's Third, game seeing Wii U version is a possibility*
> 
> "There's always a possibility. If Nintendo's fan base increases, especially in terms of hardcore games, then yes. Machine performance-wise, it can handle it." - Itagaki




i would not be surprised if itagaki release a game for the wii u. him and his team was making ninja gaiden 1 and 2 for xbox exclusive (the ps3 sigma port was not his work, and he didin't liked it.) the port was made by Hayashi (the guy that is making ninja gaiden 3 right now, and it look like it will be ruined with QTE.....)

but he was also praising the wii (how ironic because the wii is more of a casual console)


> Furthermore, he admires the Nintendo Wii's dedication to innovation, which he holds in high regard for the spirit of gaming.



so he obviously dont hate nintendo


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Pretty much mean each third party runs their own servers. Think of it like a PC. It appears that third parties developers were annoyed by Xbox live and PSN infactructure because, they have strict guidlines about what you can update onto a console. E.g microsoft blocking TF2 regular updates PC updates but weren't allowed to do many of them on Xbox, and PS3 etc and FF14 not going onto the Xbox 360.



So no friend's list or messaging system?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> So no friend's list or messaging system?



The friend's list and messaging are there according to the staements I read it's just the servers aren't centralised like with PSN and Xbox 360. Basically each game/company will have it's own servers with their own features and whatever the hell they want.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys I read a couple of pages of this thread and the rumors, the French site was correct. Ubisoft was leaking the info. That is my bet.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

"Nintendo says that with the launch of the Wii U the company plans to offer an enhanced online service that will offer online friends tracking, friends lists, achievements, achievement tracking, and perhaps the most interesting offering is online match scheduling via the Wii U touch screen controller.

Nintendo claims that once released, the Wii U will offer an online experience that rivals what is currently being offered by Xbox Live and PSN."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> "Nintendo says that with the launch of the Wii U the company plans to offer an enhanced online service that will offer online friends tracking, friends lists, achievements, achievement tracking, and perhaps the most interesting offering is online match scheduling via the Wii U touch screen controller.
> 
> Nintendo claims that once released, the Wii U will offer an online experience that rivals what is currently being offered by Xbox Live and PSN."


 Great News.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

>Achievements
>Achievement Tracking

Nintendo won.

GAME OVER, MAN. GAME OVER!


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

I wonder how these servers will be accessed. Like if you need to buy one of Ubisoft's games in order to be granted access, or there will be just a list of servers on the WiiU menu. i'm a noob.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

do the online on wii u will be free ? 
like on 360 i dont want to pay 50 $ a year to play online... that's a fucking joke  ******* monney w***s


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> will the online on wii u be free ?
> cause i have a 360 and i dont want to pay 50 $ a year to play online... that's a fucking joke



Most likely free. Nintendo doesn't even run the servers. It does mean sever stability game patches and a bunch of other stuff is third party dependent.

This system is actually pretty intellgient, it'll attract a lot of third party developers who want the ability to do prettty much whatever they want with their games and it's unlikely microsoft would do something similar next gen. No idea with Sony considering the PSN debacle.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Great News.



Sure is =D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> wow... i dont know if its the game, the controlls/gameplay, or the guy that suck, but that game look terrible...
> 
> they should make a perfect dark 2



I know right.

people were fapping about this game while this video just shows that it looks like shit and that the controller sucks for FPS.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

They're are gonna have to have their own servers if they want to run friends lists etc otherwise it's just not possible. Unless they come up with a completely different of internet connectivity or end up using each wii u as it's own core server, which could lead to problems with internet providers.

Plus I wonder how nintendo are gonna tackle wifi connectivity since the wii u doesn't have an ethernet port and nintendo still seem to be using outdated methods of wifi cinnectivity.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> They're are gonna have to have their own servers if they want to run friends lists etc otherwise it's just not possible. Unless they come up with a completely different of internet connectivity or end up using each wii u as it's own core server, which could lead to problems with internet providers.
> 
> Plus I wonder how nintendo are gonna tackle wifi connectivity since the wii u doesn't have an ethernet port and nintendo still seem to be using outdated methods of wifi cinnectivity.



Think of it like Steam.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

how can you know what the wii u is going to use for their wifi?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Your "traditional controller" wouldn't be the "traditional controller" that you love so much if Nintendo hadn't put a joystick, and invented the rumble pack, on their N64 controller when no one else had it, innovation is necessary.
> 
> If the internet had existed as it is today back when Nintendo first showcased the N64 it would've sounded like this:
> 
> ...



You're really uninformed if you think Nintendo invented either of those features.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Achievements
> >Achievement Tracking
> 
> Nintendo won.
> ...


yea they are making a current console to match with 5-6 year old consoles. yep they "won" alrite


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

>Super computer
>Possibly thrice the RAM
>Several developers claiming superior graphical capabilities over Sony
>Unique large-format discs self-designed

omfgsooutdatedSonywins!


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> You're really uninformed if you think Nintendo invented either of those features.



Of course they didn't invent those things. They were the first to put those things into mainstream consoles. Much like they do withmost things. Did you think he was implying the Nintendo invented those tech?


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Think of it like Steam.


That's what I was thinking, but steam does have it's own servers.


Vegitto-kun said:


> how can you know what the wii u is going to use for their wifi?


Well in the past nintendo has use WEP type connections which most western routers do not use by default, in which case they use WPA which psps' and other wifi connected devices tend to use.


Btw thats a wii not the wii u.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> That's what I was thinking, but steam does have it's own servers.



Obviously they'll have their own severs. Decentrailised doesn't mean Nintendo doesn't have any servers. It means the servers people play on are owned by third parties.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Of course they didn't invent those things. They were the first to put those things into mainstream consoles. Much like they do withmost things. Did you think he was implying the Nintendo invented those tech?



Well, yes because he did indeed imply that. 

The entire "introducing to mainstream" concept makes little sense. I don't understand how people can insult other gaming companies for not being original, when Nintendo itself is not necessarily original - it improved upon other features that smaller companies couldn't nail right (like touch screen). Yet, only Nintendo will get credit because they tried things like that years after? How does that make them any different from Sony or Microsoft, who will also take old models and just improve them with modern day set ups? 

But even then if we take the statement as you did, you've got to be kidding if you actually think the analogue stick became popular because of Nintendo.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Super computer
> >Possibly thrice the RAM
> >Several developers claiming superior graphical capabilities over Sony
> >Unique large-format discs self-designed
> ...



There's also the fact Sony uses the slowest reading speed Blue-ray players whereas Nintendo disks are likely much faster, thanks to overall newer tech, meaning less loading times. (Blu-ray currently I think has the fastest read speeds).



Violent By Design said:


> Well, yes because he did indeed imply that.
> 
> The entire "introducing to mainstream" concept makes little sense. I don't understand how people can insult other gaming companies for not being original, when Nintendo itself is not necessarily original - it improved upon other features that smaller companies couldn't nail right (like touch screen). Yet, only Nintendo will get credit because they tried things like that years after? How does that make them any different from Sony or Microsoft, who will also take old models and just improve them with modern day set ups?
> 
> But even then, you've got to be kidding if you actually think the analogue stick became popular because of Nintendo.



Your completely missing the point. Nintendo constantly looks into the latest tech to improve game and has done so since the Snes days. Sony and Microsoft just plain don't, hence why they aren't accredited jack. Technology always works by improving what soe else has done or making something viable that previously wasn't. Most don't talk about companies like Sega being innovative because they no longer produce consoles.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> That's what I was thinking, but steam does have it's own servers.
> 
> Well in the past nintendo has use WEP type connections which most western routers do not use by default, in which case they use WPA which psps' and other wifi connected devices tend to use.
> 
> ...



I've been lied to.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Super computer
> >Possibly thrice the RAM
> >Several developers claiming superior graphical capabilities over Sony
> >Unique large-format discs self-designed
> ...



ya, while the hype will go down, here comes the ps4 and xbox(?) 
it will be like the last gen with the wii/ps3/360


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Your completely missing the point. Nintendo constantly looks into the latest tech to improve game and has done so since the Snes days. Sony and Microsoft just plain don't, hence why they aren't accredited jack. Technology always works by improving what soe else has done or making something viable that previously wasn't. Most don't talk about companies like Sega being innovative because they no longer produce consoles.


Yes Nintendo are the great innovaters of the industry, I'm not gonna go into a disscussion on that since it just leads to trolling and angry fans, but don't forget sony is credited with the invention of blu ray which nintendo are now going to be using a modified version, so don't say they aren't accredited jack. Microsoft on the other hand... meh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Your completely missing the point. Nintendo constantly looks into the latest tech to improve game and has done so since the Snes days. Sony and Microsoft just plain don't, hence why they aren't accredited jack. Technology always works by improving what soe else has done or making something viable that previously wasn't.


 But using your last sentence, couldn't you use that in a way that is pro-microsoft or pro-sony. The Playstation move is technically superior to the Wii-mote (both are just gun-coms except Sony has some type of camera or some shit I've never read up on the Move), and the Kinect in itself isn't even of the same technology as the other two. So why is Microsoft not credited with anything? What about Sony switching to duel analog sticks, that isn't a big improvement? Or them switching to DVD and Blu-Rays? Nintendo is doing the same thing.

I don't really understand the merit of calling another company "unoriginal" in a medium that is based around technology.

 It is more important that a product is not obsolete than it is original, so I don't understand the merit of insulting other companies for trying to improve upon past models. Every company, including Nintendo does that. 




> Most don't talk about companies like Sega being innovative because they no longer produce consoles.



Which makes them seem uncultured and uninformed to me.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> Yes Nintendo are the great innovaters of the industry, I'm not gonna go into a disscussion on that since it just leads to trolling and angry fans, but don't forget sony is credited with the invention of blu ray which nintendo are now going to be using a modified version, so don't say they aren't accredited jack. Microsoft on the other hand... meh.



Blu-ray isn't much of an innovation(personally wouldn't even consider it one apart from playing Blu-ray moves). It's about as much of innovation as better graphics are. It simply means games can store more, which brings a load of advantages, much like better processing, better graphics card etc.



Violent By Design said:


> But using your last sentence, couldn't you use that in a way that is pro-microsoft or pro-sony. The Playstation move is technically superior to the Wii-mote (both are just gun-coms except Sony has some type of camera or some shit I've never read up on the Move), and the Kinect in itself isn't even of the same technology as the other two. So why is Microsoft not credited with anything? What about Sony switching to duel analog sticks, that isn't a big improvement? Or them switching to DVD and Blu-Rays? Nintendo is doing the same thing.
> 
> I don't really understand the merit of calling another company "unoriginal" in a medium that is based around technology.
> 
> ...



The difference is microsoft and Sony blatanly ripped off the Wii, because it was popular not because it brought new gameplay advantages as they wouldn't have even gone near it if Nintendo hadn't done so. Nintendo did it because they saw the potenial hence why they're seen as innovators.

It being uncultured has nothing to do with anything, I doubt you know all of the great innovators of the past two century as well as precises what they did. While it's good to know these thinsg you have no right to look down on other people when they don't because likely you don't know everything about that particular subject.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It being uncultured has nothing to do with anything, I doubt you know all of the great innovators of the past two century as well as precises what they did. While it's good to know these thinsg you have no right to look down on other people when they don't because likely you don't know everything about that particular subject.



When they are looking down on other people for essentially the same reasons? I'll gladly make someone look dumb and uninformed if they're trying to crap on someone else parade.

As your statement about innovators of the past 200 years or something. I see no relevance to that statement. I would only say things utilizing my knowledge. In other words, I do not talk out of my ass so I have little reason to know every detail.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> When they are looking down on other people for essentially the same reasons? I'll gladly make someone look dumb and uninformed if they're trying to crap on someone else parade.
> 
> As your statement about innovators of the past 200 years or something. I see no relevance to that statement. I would only say things utilizing my knowledge. In other words, I do not talk out of my ass so I have little reason to know every detail.




Whose looking down on who exactly?

It has nothing to do with you talking out of your ass, it's about the general douchebaggery nature of looking down on someone for knowing something they don't.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Whose looking down on who exactly?



I don't understand this question. Could you rephrase?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't understand this question. Could you rephrase?



"When they are looking down on other people for essentially the same reasons? I'll gladly make someone look dumb and uninformed if they're trying to crap on someone else parade."

I'm asking who "they" are.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> "When they are looking down on other people for essentially the same reasons? I'll gladly make someone look dumb and uninformed if they're trying to crap on someone else parade."
> 
> I'm asking who "they" are.




An example. If someone says "Gee wiz, I really like the Kinect" and someone comes up and says "You fucking noob, Nintendo did that shit first etc" then I would challenge the second person. He or she is trying to make someone else look "stupid", when he probably does not even know what he is really talking about.

If you're talking about in this thread, then the person I replied to made that statement in a very condescending tone. I wouldn't care (people say the same shit all the time, and I often just ignore it), but it was a semi-rude post combined with information that was false (Nintendo making analog popular or innovating or what ever was implied in gaming, which is total malarkey). So I took offense, and replied.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Blu-ray isn't much of an innovation(personally wouldn't even consider it one apart from playing Blu-ray moves). It's about as much of innovation as better graphics are. It simply means games can store more, which brings a load of advantages, much like better processing, better graphics card etc.


 So your saying something like DICE's frosbite 2.0 engine is nothing to brag about since it would have benn eventaually reached? No, what nintendo does is good as there innovation makes the rest of the industry step up there game to improve and stuff like the kinnect the version that wasn't toned down as was not released can be created. 





Spirit King said:


> The difference is microsoft and Sony blatanly ripped off the Wii, because it was popular not because it brought new gameplay advantages as they wouldn't have even gone near it if Nintendo hadn't done so. Nintendo did it because they saw the potenial hence why they're seen as innovators.


So just like sony and 3d technology?

You're acting like nintendo has invented everything, when as said before most of the stuff they've done is just bring certain technology to the forefront of publicity.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 10, 2011)

hmm...so is nintendo leaving the 'casual' market in the wind? thats the only thing keeping nintendo alive besides its IP.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Achievements
> >Achievement Tracking
> 
> Nintendo won.
> ...



Achievements are fucking shit.

Game won for who?
Back in my day we did our low level no item no license board no penis, runs and the game didn't have to give us 400 points for us to do it.
We just did it.
Like a boss.

E-peen because you killed 20 foot soldiers in single-player, oooh you a big man.

Achievements is something to give casuals a carrot stick infront of their face.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Achievements are fucking shit.


 I've never understood the appeal of Achievements either, the entire thing seems rather arbitrary. But then again, I've never cared about 100% completion. 



Wu Fei said:


> hmm...so is nintendo leaving the 'casual' market in the wind? thats the only thing keeping nintendo alive besides its IP.



Isn't that just a rumor? I don't think they'll leave their casual market behind at all.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I've never understood the appeal of Achievements either, the entire thing seems rather arbitrary. But then again, I've never cared about 100% completion.



Should've known you were a boss.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> So your saying something like DICE's frosbite 2.0 engine is nothing to brag about since it would have benn eventaually reached? No, what nintendo does is good as there innovation makes the rest of the industry step up there game to improve and stuff like the kinnect the version that wasn't toned down as was not released can be created.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course they don't, think things through, barely any tech companies do, everything influences everything so of course you'll be able to find somebody who did it before for damn near everything. The difference between Nintendo and Sony/microsoft is that Nintendo is a fad starter whereas they are fad followers. e.g move kinect, 3d (fad started by Avatar). They don't generally start fads. How likely do you think Microsoft or Sony would have put motions contros in their console had Nintendo not done it?



Violent By Design said:


> I've never understood the appeal of Achievements either, the entire thing seems rather arbitrary. But then again, I've never cared about 100% completion.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that just a rumor? I don't think they'll leave their casual market behind at all.



The casual market is overstaurated, there's not much you can really do that could produce the same effect the wii had. The wii removed the stigma of video games being unhealthy since you could now do exercise with it. What else are you going to replicate that effect with? Hence why nintendo went more hardcore with a bit of casual.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> You're really uninformed if you think Nintendo invented either of those features.





Spirit King said:


> Of course they didn't invent those things. They were the first to put those things into mainstream consoles. Much like they do withmost things. Did you think he was implying the Nintendo invented those tech?


^This. 

Im kinda surprised no one came out shouting about the Atari having joysticks and shit before Nintendo, like they always do when this subject is being discussed, tbh, but i guess people are starting to learn.

Also, the whole point of my post was that people need to stop being so fuckin pessimistic everytime something new is introduced, and before they've even tried it out.
I couldn't give a rats ass who invented what, but when it comes to exploring new ways we play our games Nintendo is always in the lead, you can't deny that.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Of course they don't think things, barely any tech companies do, everything influences everything so of course you'll be able to find somebody who did it before for damn near everything. The difference between Nintendo and Sony/microsoft is that Nintendo is a fad starter whereas they are fad followers. e.g move kinect, *3d (fad started by Avatar)*. They don't generally start fads. How likely do you think Microsoft or Sony would have put motions contros in their console had Nintendo not done it?


Avatar was filmed using sony 3d technology, so in your case sony started that fad, they didn't copy nintendo. Additionally sony had 3d games made and on the market before nintendo. Yes give credit to nintendo where it's due for motion controls, not that most "gamers" on 360/Ps3 or even pc care for motion controls whether they have them or don't.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> ^This.
> 
> Im kinda surprised no one came out shouting about the Atari having joysticks and shit before Nintendo, like they always do when this subject is being discussed, tbh, but i guess people are starting to learn.
> 
> ...



yep pretty much because they're always looking and have been done so for decades with various failures and successes etc. I think Sony and Microsoft are too risk averse which while logical in various regards mostly financial, it leads to stagnatation. To truly progress you need to risk failure.



D2sharp said:


> Avatar was filmed using sony 3d technology, so in your case sony started that fad, they didn't copy nintendo. Additionally sony had 3d games made and on the market before nintendo. Yes give credit to nintendo where it's due for motion controls, not that most "gamers" on 360/Ps3 or even pc care for motion controls whether they have them or don't.



Sony didn't start that fad who develops that current generation of technology is irrelevant. They did not invent 3D. Had Avatar not looked as amazing as it did in 3D thanks to to the various people that made the film and it's massive budget it would not have made 3D popular. It's not the technolgy that makes things popular it's how you use it.

Had Avatar looked like crap noone would have cared about 3D.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

What did the gamecube innovate again?
Im trying to recall.
Thinking hard.
Nothing coming to me.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> What did the gamecube innovate again?
> Im trying to recall.
> Thinking hard.
> Nothing coming to me.



It had 3D, streaming to gameboy and some other crap.
You'll notice Nintendo tend to incorporate their failed innovations into later innovations once the tech became viable.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> Avatar was filmed using sony 3d technology, so in your case sony started that fad, they didn't copy nintendo. Additionally sony had 3d games made and on the market before nintendo. Yes give credit to nintendo where it's due for motion controls, not that most "gamers" on 360/Ps3 or even pc care for motion controls whether they have them or don't.




1) Using non-video game example. 

2)





Of course it was shit and hurt eyes.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> What did the gamecube innovate again?
> Im trying to recall.
> Thinking hard.
> Nothing coming to me.


Are you implying that Nintendo has to try something new with every system they make, or what's your point?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> What did the gamecube innovate again?
> Im trying to recall.
> Thinking hard.
> Nothing coming to me.



Just off the top of my head it had handheld to console connectivity features. That's about it. But no one is really obligated to make something innovative.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

what ? people say that they dont like the wii, they dont likw the wii u, but then when a console was exactly like the others with a powerfull system and normal controller (gamecube) they say there was no inovation ?

what do you need to be pleased ? :sanji




Violent By Design said:


> I've never understood the appeal of Achievements either, the entire thing seems rather arbitrary. But then again, I've never cared about 100% completion.



same thing with me, its like you press a button then *achievement unlocked, you just killed a guy with a car, 50 points*

like... ok ? what does it do ? what's the point ?



Sacrifice said:


> 1) Using non-video game example.
> 
> 2)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

They would be awesome if you could get extra features in an online store or something. Other than that, I don't see the point of achievements besides killing time.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It had 3D, streaming to gameboy and some other crap.



wut 3d are u talking about.

Link cables to the GBA? That was terrible, terrible...wait time out let me say something.
Terrible was it and it was Terrible.
Poetry.

Perhaps we can count that as innovative but in that case then Wii U isn't cus the GBA pulled it of first .
Then the DS 

Using a controller with a screen in tandem with the console?
Gba definitely did that.
So I guess WII U just is not innovative at all, other then slapping all the shit they already had together.

Not that it matters.



> No one will admit that GameCube started doing the more in-depth details first. Biggest example of this is Resident Evil 4 on GameCube and it's poor PS2 port. Smoother shapes, as well as the most obvious thing was GameCube games utilizing realistic reflections in glass and bodies of water (as well as improved water-effects overall which had been a huge issue overall). They also started realistic shading effects for character models.


Not that it matters since graphics get pushed every generation.



> same thing with me, its like you press a button then *achievement unlocked, you just killed a guy with a car, 50 points*



Another Boss 



> Are you implying that Nintendo has to try something new with every system they make, or what's your point?


No questioning that Nintendo has always innovated with every system they put out.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

No one will admit that GameCube started doing the more in-depth details first. Biggest example of this is Resident Evil 4 on GameCube and it's poor PS2 port. Smoother shapes, as well as the most obvious thing was GameCube games utilizing realistic reflections in glass and bodies of water (as well as improved water-effects overall which had been a huge issue overall). They also started realistic shading effects for character models.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> same thing with me, its like you press a button then *achievement unlocked, you just killed a guy with a car, 50 points*
> 
> like... ok ? what does it do ? what's the point ?



Epeen is the most appropiate response. People like to brag. Why do you think people even play mmo's aside from the fact it's massively multiplayer.



ensoriki said:


> wut 3d are u talking about.
> 
> Link cables to the GBA? That was terrible, terrible...wait time out let me say something.
> Terrible was it and it was Terrible.
> ...



Gamecube did have 3d. It was pretty crappy and only one game used it but it was there.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Epeen is the most appropiate response. People like to brag. Why do you think people even play mmo's aside from the fact it's masively multiplayer.



When I got into MMO's it was under the assumption that I would have this huge enjoyable experience with other people.
Of course my dreams were shattered 



> Gamecube did have 3d. It was pretty crappy and only one game used it but it was there.



Did u need glasses for it or something, what game was this?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Epeen is the most appropiate response. People like to brag. Why do you think people even play mmo's aside from the fact it's massively multiplayer.



i can already see 
*achievement unlocked, you have been addicted to achivement*
player: :sanji


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> When I got into MMO's it was under the assumption that I would have this huge enjoyable experience with other people.
> Of course my dreams were shattered
> 
> 
> ...



Luigi's mansion ironically.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Trust Luigi to do some new shit.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> yep pretty much because they're always looking and have been done so for decades with various failures and successes etc. I think Sony and Microsoft are too risk averse which while logical in various regards mostly financial, it leads to stagnatation. To truly progress you need to risk failure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Avatar didn't flop, therefore a fad was created forefronted by sony.


Spirit King said:


> It had 3D, streaming to gameboy and some other crap.
> You'll notice Nintendo tend to incorporate their failed innovations into later innovations once the tech became viable.


I'm pretty sure N64 had 3d models along with other consoles before Gamecube.


Sacrifice said:


> 1) Using non-video game example.
> 
> 2)
> 
> ...


LOOOL I didn't even think of that. But I wasn't trying to say sony were th to incorporate 3d, but in recent times they were the first to bring it to the forefront and into mainstream market.t


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> I'm pretty sure N64 had 3d models along with other consoles before Gamecube.



I'm talking about the glasses kind.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

Pfft, PC trumps all.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> Pfft, PC trumps all.



It's sad the only thing developers are actually eager to develop for the PC are mmo's. I mean the entire concept is to produce the grindy and riduclously slow content, so the suckers end up paying the monthly fee. It's like taking 1 hour of decent content, watering it down with a 100 hours of crap and then charging a monthly fee for it. The PC can do some much more.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's sad the only thing developers are actually eager to develop for the PC are mmo's. I mean the entire concept is to produce the grindy and riduclously slow content, so the suckers end up paying the monthly fee. It's like taking 1 hour of decent content, watering it down with a 100 hours of crap and then charging a monthly fee for it. The PC can do some much more.


If only PC gaming was better. 

Unfortunately most people can't afford/are too lazy to/don't know how to keep their PCs adequate for gaming. Consoles offering guaranteed play-ability, ease of use, and different handheld controllers took the market away. :'(

Untapped potential, eh?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

MMORPG's could be so much more but the developers got no balls.
Those who do aren't able to put the proper polish on it or something and just can't attract the masses so they stay in obscurity.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

PCs are also expensive. :/


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> MMORPG's could be so much more but the developers got no balls.
> Those who do aren't able to put the proper polish on it or something and just can't attract the masses so they stay in obscurity.



True, at least gw2 looks promising (persistent mmo buy-2-play so no monthly fee, as well as none of that f2p crap) as does swtor although that does seem kinda like a interactive story with a monthly fee. 

Still mmo's would be so much more awesome if they adopted gw2's method of selling you only content which you can complete at your leisure, rather than time where their leasing you a game that you own.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

Cookies said:


> If only PC gaming was better.
> 
> Unfortunately most people can't afford/are too lazy to/don't know how to keep their PCs adequate for gaming. Consoles offering guaranteed play-ability, ease of use, and different handheld controllers took the market away. :'(
> 
> Untapped potential, eh?




I don't really get this. A console is even more limited in terms of keeping up. A console (which is just a very limited computer), can only play a small library of games that are relevant for about 5 years. Most consoles cannot even play older products. A PC (such as mine, which has to around 7-8 years old) can play any games stemming from Commodore 64 to games that are run on the PS3 and X-box 360. 

There are tons of games at my disposal from basically any genre and a ton more if we include piracy. PC gaming is only expensive, if a person wants it to be expensive.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't really get this. A console is even more limited in terms of keeping up. A console (which is just a very limited computer), can only play a small library of games that are relevant for about 5 years. Most consoles cannot even play older products. A PC (such as mine, which has to around 7-8 years old) can play any games stemming from Commodore 64 to games that are run on the PS3 and X-box 360.
> 
> There are tons of games at my disposal from basically any genre and a ton more if we include piracy. PC gaming is only expensive, if a person wants it to be expensive.


Consoles are made entirely for gaming and are easy to manage and have been suitable for entertaining more than one person easily for years. Hence the popularity and hence why people opt for consoles over PC. People don't buy the newest console to play games from 10 years ago, they want something that can play all the new games in the market with ease and little configuration.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2011)

People don't like buying cards.
People don't like cleaning fans.
People don't like building PCs
People don't like their games looking terrible on their old pre-made ones
People don't like the "rolling of the dice" that comes with even playing a game.

PC gaming's fun, but it involves a lot more time than most people are willing to put in. The fact that a console is just a tiny computer that only plays games works to its *benefit*. Plus there's local multi-player.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> Consoles are made entirely for gaming and are easy to manage and have been suitable for entertaining more than one person easily for years. Hence the popularity and hence why people opt for consoles over PC. People don't buy the newest console to play games from 10 years ago, they want something that can play all the new games in the market with ease and little configuration.



Consoles are no where near as popular as PC's. 

As for your last sentence, that doesn't negate anything that I've said. I said I could play anything from Commadore 64 to games that run on PS3/X-box 360. If anything, buying games on PC is often easier and cheaper since most of it is done online. So I don't understand the convenience issue. I have a really hard time trying to grasp my head around that PC gaming takes "work", when I have nearly a 10 year old computer and have more PC games than I know what to do with. Not to mention the fact, I am a very cheap person.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2011)

When people say PC gaming is expensive I'd like to ask how much the computer you're using to access the forums cost? (If you're using one).

I could probably re-build my current gaming PC for about $750.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> When people say PC gaming is expensive I'd like to ask how much the computer you're using to access the forums cost? (If you're using one).
> 
> I could probably re-build my current gaming PC for about $750.



My current comp is around $1000.

I mainly use consoles for gaming, and I say that the cost in combination of all the games, accessories and games (I have a lot) cost slightly more than a PC-but then you have to consider that consoles have the exclusives I want with easier controls for pretty much the games I like. To add, my current PC is not that powerful for games, and I refuse to attempt to mod it for gaming, especially when the library feels less varied and the controls being less restrictive. Not to mention that hosting local multiplayer is a blast for me.

Overall consoles are simpler than PCs and not much more expensive, plus they have the advantage of local multiplayer and some cool exclusives that fit their console's control scheme. I don't wanna rebuild my comp to be more gaming oriented, especially when that would require me learning to do so. I prefer ease of access and minimized risk in addition to the factors I just mentioned. Not saying PC is bad, but I prefer consoles for the majority of my gaming needs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

To finish up my statement toward PC Gaming being "hard". 

I would say that the primary reason why people would look at getting into PC Gaming as difficult is simply because they have never tried to get into PC gaming, thus they have no idea where to start. In other words, some people have been raised to simply play video games on a video game system - thus they have hard times fathoming playing video games on a platform that is not just meant for gaming. I bought my computer for 100 dollars, and most of the games I've bought are for 10 dollars or cheaper which I didn't even have to go to a store to get. There is nothing difficult or complex about what I do, and yet I've obtained tons of great games, many from this generation. If a person actually gave PC gaming a decent test drive, I don't see how they could find much struggle in their ability to sought out their gaming urges.

As for not being able to play the newest game or it "looking crappy". That statement in itself does not exclude 360 or PS3 (and especially the Wii), which there are games that are not ported to those systems simply because they cannot run them. And rest assured, that even new games like Battlefield 3 do indeed look "bad" when compared to computers that are about 6 years newer (really closer to 8-9 years). So you would still be playing on a gimped product none the less.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Consoles are no where near as popular as PC's.
> 
> As for your last sentence, that doesn't negate anything that I've said. I said I could play anything from Commadore 64 to games that run on PS3/X-box 360. If anything, buying games on PC is often easier and cheaper since most of it is done online. So I don't understand the *convenience issue*. I have a really hard time trying to grasp my head around that PC gaming takes "work", when I have nearly a 10 year old computer and have more PC games than I know what to do with.


All Pc gamers do this, why is it they can't grasp that they are not the average consumer when it comes to PC vs Consoles. My lecturer who is a married woman has a PS3 and a wii. The wii is for her kid and the PS3 is for herself and her husband since they like films so much and her husband occasionaly will play a game. If you give an average person who played nintendo like 15 years ago(which a vast majority of peoples first interactions with video games are on a console or at an arcade), who wants to find out what all the craze is about this Modern warfare is, which do you believe they will go for?? Get a custom built PC made for them so they can run it on above average settings or get an xbox360 or ps3 where all they have to do is put the disk in. Furthermore if a Parent is being pestered by there child for a console(Most children prefer consoles) so they can play the lastest mario game, it's simple for the parent to buy a wii instead of trying to persuade there child that a gaming pc will allow them to play old games which they don't want to play.

Additionally, would you describe your knowledge on PC's to be the same as the average consumer or above average or even to a level only a PC Gamer would understand (mention compatability mode to someone who is not a PC gamer they have no clue what you're talking about).

And then there is the thing of pirating on the PC and whether or not it is affecting the industry as much as developers would like people to believe and ot's pushing them away from making PC games. I'm not gonna discuss that now since it's so complicated and way too long.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah the 100s of millions of consoles sold is somehow trumped by PC Gaming. I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> My current comp is around $1000.
> 
> I mainly use consoles for gaming, and I say that the cost in combination of all the games, accessories and games (I have a lot) cost slightly more than a PC-but then you have to consider that consoles have the exclusives I want with easier controls for pretty much the games I like. To add, my current PC is not that powerful for games, and I refuse to attempt to mod it for gaming, especially when the library feels less varied and the controls being less restrictive. Not to mention that hosting local multiplayer is a blast for me.
> 
> Overall consoles are simpler than PCs and not much more expensive, plus they have the advantage of local multiplayer and some cool exclusives that fit their console's control scheme. I don't wanna rebuild my comp to be more gaming oriented, especially when that would require me learning to do so. I prefer ease of access and minimized risk in addition to the factors I just mentioned. Not saying PC is bad, but I prefer consoles for the majority of my gaming needs.



That's all fine, I have all 3 current gen consoles because of the games I can't play on PC. I just don't like when people complain it's too expensive when it's really not. Although, it can be if you want all of the latest tech.

On the issue of simplicity the only thing I can see the downside for PC is building one. Not the average person would be willing to build one themselves, even if it's extremely easy to do.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> All Pc gamers do this, why is it they can't grasp that they are not the average consumer when it comes to PC vs Consoles. My lecturer who is a married woman has a PS3 and a wii. The wii is for her kid and the PS3 is for herself and her husband since they like films so much and her husband occasionaly will play a game. If you give an average person who played nintendo like 15 years ago(which a vast majority of peoples first interactions with video games are on a console or at an arcade), who wants to find out what all the craze is about this Modern warfare is, which do you believe they will go for?? Get a custom built PC made for them so they can run it on above average settings or get an xbox360 or ps3 where all they have to do is put the disk in. Furthermore if a Parent is being pestered by there child for a console(Most children prefer consoles) so they can play the lastest mario game, it's simple for the parent to buy a wii instead of trying to persuade there child that a gaming pc will allow them to play old games which they don't want to play.


 You'll have to make this smaller and a bit more precise. You mentioned many examples, which in turn made the focus of your paragraph hard to follow.  My statements might be off because I've kinda lost track of what you're saying. 

For one, the average person does not build their computer - nor would they need to in order to play most PC games. Second, this statement was made in a thread in a video game section, which indicates that the audience is of at least competent in terms of video game knowledge (and I'm assuming to a certain degree technology). Why would one have to use an extreme example as citing naive children and house wives? (For what it is worth, a couple who have no interest in video games would not care or even know what to buy. So yes, they would buy what their child wants but that says little about convenience, and more about marketing (in which PC gaming has little of, you do not see commercials of Microsoft or Mac advertising games in such fashions). 

If you're asking what is more convenient, to a person with zero grasp of what a video game is more or less, then Cell Phones would probably be the most convenient grasp of gaming. But yes, obviously a person would be more incline to buy a product that is called a video game then buying a product that is just called a computer - if they wanted to play games. But as I said, I believe this is a stretch from my original point - and we're talking about a totally different audience and demograph. Also, the chances are if that family can afford a PS3 and a Wii, they likely already have a PC. If they were to tell their kid to play it on PC, the child would likely enjoy it (I have no idea how young this child is), if they chose not to then it is their decision. I don't see the point into going into such details for an analysis of this nature. 



> Additionally, would you describe your knowledge on PC's to be the same as the average consumer or above average or even to a level only a PC Gamer would understand (mention compatability mode to someone who is not a PC gamer they have no clue what you're talking about).


 That statement is rather broad, I don't know knowledge the average consumer has on their computer. If we're talking globally, then it's likely that just about every person who regularly post on this site has more knowledge on their PC or Mac than the average consumer just by the factor of being young.  I would say that my knowledge on a computer is not in-depth or advance in the slightest which I find to be more appropriate toward my statement of convenience.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

A repost just in case you did not see my edit.

"That statement is rather broad, I don't know knowledge the average consumer has on their computer. If we're talking globally, then it's likely that just about every person who regularly post on this site has more knowledge on their PC or Mac than the average consumer just by the factor of being young. I would say that my knowledge on a computer is not in-depth or advance in the slightest."


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 10, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> That's all fine, I have all 3 current gen consoles because of the games I can't play on PC. I just don't like when people complain it's too expensive when it's really not. Although, it can be if you want all of the latest tech.
> 
> On the issue of simplicity the only thing I can see the downside for PC is building one. Not the average person would be willing to build one themselves, even if it's extremely easy to do.



When I mention simplicity I refer to controls and pretty much making sure the specs of the PC are on par for the games you wanna play-not really an issue for playing older games but the newer games tend to hit issues for me at least. The last game I bought for a pc was Left 4 Dead and my video card was barely able to play it. I don't have to worry about these type of issues on consoles. It's just easier access for more consumers.  I know enough about computers to amend most issues that I may encounter with games; however, to me it's a hassle I hate having to go through.


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> For one, the average person does not build their computer - nor would they need to in order to play most PC games. Second, this statement was made in a thread in a video game section, which indicates that the audience is of at least competent in terms of video game knowledge (and I'm assuming to a certain degree technology).


 I'm not talking about console popularity in the gaming section on a forum, I'm talking about console poularity as a whole. Everybody in this section should very well know that gaming PCs will be able to run all multiplatform games at higher rates, fps etc than consoles yet many do have consoles and you wonder why?



Violent By Design said:


> Why would one have to use an extreme example as citing naive children and house wives? (For what it is worth, a couple who have no interest in video games would not care or even know what to buy. So yes, they would buy what their child wants but that says little about convenience, and more about marketing (in which PC gaming has little of, you do not see commercials of Microsoft or Mac advertising games in such fashions).
> 
> If you're asking what is more convenient, to a person with zero grasp of what a video game is more or less, then Cell Phones would probably be the most convenient grasp of gaming. But yes, obviously a person would be more incline to buy a product that is called a video game then buying a product that is just called a computer - if they wanted to play games. But as I said, I believe this is a stretch from my original point - and we're talking about a totally different audience and demograph.


If someone asked you do you play video games, what would you say? Yes I play video games. If someone asked you what type of games do you play? You may say all types of games on my PC. The fact is that people who are serious about games and want to get the best experience out of games tend to be PC gamers. 

I'll say it again, the large majority of people who play video games grew up on playing consoles or in arcades, it's a fact. Playing a game on a console has always been more than just playing video games, most peopel would have grown up playing the console "with another person". This is a major factor I see in the popularity of consoles. Who ever heard of playing streetfighter with your friend who is in the room with you on a PC. Or playing a sports game with a friend on the same PC. It doesn't happen, all PCs offer is a single player experience, or playing over the internet. It's more or less an indirect social medium when playing games.





Violent By Design said:


> That statement is rather broad, I don't know knowledge the average consumer has on their computer.  I would say that my knowledge on a computer is not in-depth or advance in the slightest.


Come one really? You most ahve a friend or family member who is not as computer literate as you but enjoys playing video games from time to time.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> I'm not talking about console popularity in the gaming section on a forum, I'm talking about console poularity as a whole.


My statement was toward another member on this board, so what relevance would "console popularity" as a whole have (I'm not even sure what you mean by that).



> Everybody in this section should very well know that gaming PCs will be able to run all multiplatform games at higher rates, fps etc than consoles yet many do have consoles and you wonder why?


Probably for the reasons that I've stated (ignorance, not sure where to start, habit of buying a console) plus exclusives and local gaming. I never claimed that video game consoles are obsolete (though they soon will be). 




> If someone asked you do you play video games, what would you say? Yes I play video games. If someone asked you what type of games do you play? You may say all types of games on my PC. The fact is that people who are serious about games and want to get the best experience out of games tend to be PC gamers.


This isn't true. It is preference. A person can be "serious" about games and not play on the PC. I believe the PC is very convenient for gaming, but I don't believe it is any where near the end all to be all. A Person could only own an Atari 2600 and be very serious about gaming. That is something that is totally personified and it is merely preference. 



> I'll say it again, the large majority of people who play video games grew up on playing consoles or in arcades, it's a fact.


For sure, but this says little about convience and more about culture and advertisement.



> Playing a game on a console has always been more than just playing video games, most peopel would have grown up playing the console "with another person". This is a major factor I see in the popularity of consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't really get this. A console is  even more limited in terms of keeping up. A console (which is just a  very limited computer), can only play a small library of games that are  relevant for about 5 years. Most consoles cannot even play older  products. A PC (such as mine, which has to around 7-8 years old) can  play any games stemming from Commodore 64 to games that are run on the  PS3 and X-box 360.
> 
> There are tons of games at my disposal from basically any genre and a  ton more if we include piracy. PC gaming is only expensive, if a person  wants it to be expensive.


Original question


Violent By Design said:


> My statement was toward another member on this board, so what relevance would "console popularity" as a whole have (I'm not even sure what you mean by that).
> 
> Probably for the reasons that I've stated (ignorance, not sure where to start, habit of buying a console) plus exclusives and local gaming. I never claimed that video game consoles are obsolete (though they soon will be).
> 
> ...



There you just answered your own question, it'sall about preference. Me saying stuff about what people grew up with etc are examples and reasons as to why people prefer console to PC. Additionally as someone else has said and even yourself, the reason why peopel don't even give PC gaming a chance is because they are too lazy, don't know how or were to even start or are ignorant.

You say consoles are more limited, I agree. But they can't even keep up? I don't agree. They do what they are supposed to do, play the latest games and some can play games from previous generations within there own brand. They don't need to do anymore than that to appeal to people who already have a preference for consoles in the first place.




Violent By Design said:


> As I said before, I never even so much as implied that console gaming had no merit. Playing games with your friend is much convenient with consoles - there is no denying that.
> 
> Though to pick at some of your points. I, being an avid fan of Fighting games can tell you first hand that while playing fighting games with a friend is very fun, fighting games were relatively dead in till you were able to play them online on good servers. I would wager that most people who play fighting games today, often play it with no one else in the room due to online connectivity. I find it funny that people will say that PC's are inconvenient, when in fact consoles are becoming more and more like PC's every year.


Fighting games were dead for who exactly? I've been playing fighting games with my friends for over for over 10 years and didn't need anymore than playing them with my friends. Yes with online gaming now playing online is seen to be where it is at, but nothing beats a little bit of rivalry with my friends who are in the same room as me than playing some dude over the internet who's just gonna get angry and send rude messages when loses (although that is fun).




Violent By Design said:


> I don't understand what the second question is asking. Is this a literal or rhetorical question, the grammar kind of took me off guard. Are you asking me if I have a friend who doesn't know as much about computers, who likes to play video games? Then the answer would be yes, but I've never claimed anything to the contrary which makes the "Come one really" seem rather out of place.


You answered it fine. You claimed that buying games over the internet is little hassle. Maybe for someone who is knows there way around a computer the difficulty and hassle would be minimum, but for others who can't use computers so easily would see simply putting a disk in and playing alot easier with less hassle.



Violent By Design said:


> By the way, I'm not trying to be rude when I say I don't understand what you're saying sometimes. When I say that and elaborate, it often means I am being serious and not trying to be condescending.


Didn't think you were, and I wasn't trying to be rude when I said "come on really". It's very late and I'm tired.

Just out of curiosity do you live in North America? Only because PC gaming is a hell of a lot easier and cheaper there than most of the world.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

Can we please not have this debate/discussion in this thread?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Can we please not have this debate/discussion in this thread?



Agreed, too much to read. Keep it simple, yet classy boys.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2011)

Heh, it's why I left. Is it over?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2011)

So...who thinks Nintendo is trolling us with that Zelda tech demo?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> So...who thinks Nintendo is trolling us with that Zelda tech demo?



What do you mean by that?


----------



## D2sharp (Jun 11, 2011)

Whether they've actually made the game let alone made it to look like that considering what they did with the multiplatform games fiasco.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> What do you mean by that?



Because its similar to the Gamecube Zelda tech demo I think. Meaning we won't ever get that game


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if we did fight a giant spider in the Wii-U's first new Zelda game.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 11, 2011)

Nintendo may throw that fight in as an easter egg in the next Zelda game. If not, then we'll never have the fight with the giant enemy spider.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2011)

Wii U is defiantly getting my gaming blood boiling again. The possibilities with that controller and HD graphics all wrapped into one.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> ya, while the hype will go down, here comes the ps4 and xbox(?)
> it will be like the last gen with the wii/ps3/360



The real question to ask is how much more powerful does a console need to be than the ps3 to even matter anymore to gamers.

Fact is it matters not what sony and microsoft comes out with cause they will always be copying nintendo.

Provided the when the ps4 and the 720(lol) comes out do you think it automatically means that Wii U support would just die? Ps2 survived so did the 360. The difference is that neither of these companies can really compare to nintendo. Nintendo will always be the innovators of this industry and i hope the third party developers will realize that and stop the foolishness.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> The real question to ask is how much more powerful does a console need to be than the ps3 to even matter anymore to gamers.
> 
> Fact is it matters not what sony and microsoft comes out with cause they will always be copying nintendo.
> 
> Provided the when the ps4 and the 720(lol) comes out do you think it automatically means that Wii U support would just die? Ps2 survived so did the 360. The difference is that neither of these companies can really compare to nintendo. Nintendo will always be the innovators of this industry and i hope the third party developers will realize that and stop the foolishness.



Always be copying Nintendo? Always be the innovators? So you are saying Microsoft and Sony have contributed nothing to current gaming standards?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 11, 2011)

Corran said:


> Always be copying Nintendo? Always be the innovators? So you are saying Microsoft and Sony have contributed nothing to current gaming standards?



Pretty much.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Pretty much.



Aside from better online.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't say that anyone is copying Nintendo at this point. Definitely from the standpoint of motion controls, but not from the idea of cross-convergence between mobile and console platforms.

Nintendo has tried to combine it's console and handheld platforms, but has never successfully made it a popular feature that consumers have taken notice of. MS is trying to do XBL through the 360 and it's smartphone OS, and Sony is trying to do it through the PSV and PS3 with shared gameplay/multiplayer/saves. All of the console makers are tying to create a shared experience in different ways.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2011)

*SEGA - Wii U due out in Spring/Summer 2012, Aliens: Colonial Marines running on Wii U dev kit, Wii still important*

A portion of a GameSpot interview with SEGA's Alan Pritchard...

*GS:* Aliens: Colonial Marines was shown during the Wii U sizzle reel at Nintendo's briefing on Tuesday. Is this game actually coming to the Wii U or was it just a prototype?

*AP:* Aliens: Colonial Marines for the Wii U was part of Nintendo's briefing, so that was great. And Sega and Gearbox have been fortunate enough to be involved with Nintendo from the start. It was a prototype, but we do have it playing on the [Wii U] dev kit. We need to know more about the exact launch timing [of the Wii U] and if it is something that will work for our Aliens franchise. Is it something that is going to be simultaneous? To be up there with the other first- and third-party tech demos...it's good that we're part of that thinking for the platform.

It was interesting that Nintendo didn't really talk about the Wii [during its briefing], which is obviously a platform that is still important for most third-party publishers.

We have some big titles [for the Wii]. Mario & Sonic is a semi-first-party game so that's going to be important for us this year. We do have some Wii games left in development, and we do have some Wii product in our product road map. We do have some future stuff. How the Wii lands compared to PS2...I don't think we know though about that yet. They have potential future price drops up their sleeve. But it does need new content, as well as a catalog to drive the new hardware through. Obviously, it's going to be big for this Christmas, and I think the Wii will be a very viable platform through next Christmas.

*GS:* Will Sonic Generations be released for the Wii U?

*AP:* The timing just doesn't work. Generations releases this November, and the Wii U is coming out next spring/summer. I think one of the things we don't have to do, or reduce where possible, is we don't want to port games. I think if there's going to be a Sonic game for the Wii U, it needs to be built from the ground up. It's more likely that it would be a separate stand-alone installment or in conjunction with a multiplatform release in the future. But to bring out Generations on a platform six or eight months after we release PS3, 360, and 3DS probably won't be the best strategy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Computer game developers gear up for Wii U*


*A Warwickshire-based games developer has signed a contract to be one of the first companies to make games for the Wii U, Nintendo's latest home console unveiled at the E3 video game conference in Los Angeles.*
Blitz, a developer that caters for the mass family market, said it had already signed a deal with a publisher to make one game for the Wii U.

Due to commercial sensitivity, Blitz was not prepared to reveal any details of the game it is planning.

The firm, which is based in Leamington Spa, said it was also on the cusp of signing a deal with a publisher to develop two more games for the Wii U.

The additional contracts would secure the employment of its 200 or so staff and put it in a strong position to recruit in the future, as it hopes to ride on the coat-tails of the Wii U's success.

Nintendo hopes the Wii U, which will not be available to buy before next year, will help it regain the initiative from its rival Sony, which this week announced that its hand-held console, PlayStation Vita, is to go on sale later this year.

Wii sales have been slowing for two years, with overall Nintendo profits falling by 10% between April and December 2009.

In January the company revised its Wii sales forecast down by 1.5m and said it expected to sell about 16m Wii consoles in 2011-12.

Nintendo's latest offering boasts a 6.2in (16cm) touchscreen and front-facing camera, it can also broadcast high-definition video and be used to make video-calls and browse the web. The firm hopes it will help to claw back sales from Microsoft and Apple's iPhone and iPod Touch.

West Midlands-based games developer Codemasters also hopes to benefit from any success the Wii U might have.

The firm, which has a studio at Five Ways in Birmingham and a head office in Southam, Warwickshire, had its rallying game Dirt featured in the official demonstration of the Wii-U's capabilities at the E3 conference.

Nintendo said the footage for the launch demonstration was taken from existing Xbox and PlayStation 3 Codemaster games but the footage showed off the abilities of its new console well.

Codemasters, which employs about 500 staff, has been in talks with Nintendo about the Wii U since Christmas.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-13728288

*Telltale not promising anything, but they're excited by Wii U*

“We’ll always look at any new platform, and this is no different. iOS has been fantastic for us on iPad with the touch screen and we’ll seriously consider anything in that vein. We’re not making any promises, but we’re excited by anything like that.” - TellTale’s Kevin Boyle


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 11, 2011)

Corran said:


> Always be copying Nintendo? Always be the innovators? So you are saying Microsoft and Sony have contributed nothing to current gaming standards?


Provide a list of these innovations for us curious.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Nintendo has always focused on bringing the player and the game closer, to find newer ways to interact with the characters and game world, basically create what Miyamoto said a controller that is seamless between the gamer and the game etc. Let's be honest it's not exactly Sony or M$ first priority is it? I can't say Sony has been leading much innovation on that front, I do like that Nintendo is forcing them to innovate to keep up. Seriously it's a good thing, sticking to what you know isn't going to bring newer experiences other than newer graphics and well that will lead to the death of games.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 11, 2011)

I think Sony has done quite a bit of innovation in the past (eyetoy, eye of judgement) but they are never utilized properly because they aren't part of the core component of their consoles. They are just peripherals that aren't used much.

I do say, the 3D tv with non split screen play is pretty innovative, though not necessarily Playstation exclusive.

And this is coming from a Nintendo/Microsoft fan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Thing is 3D detracts from the fact that you can play multiplayer without splitscreen. Noone wants a 3D tv.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted but..


What is this shit?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Don't know if this has been posted but..
> 
> 
> What is this shit?



It's one Controller per console shit is what it is. They figure if you can only use one, then why sell them in stores. It's probably a way for them to avoid angry parents who would inevitably buy more controllers then bitch at Nintendo for them not working. Basically, if Nintendo doesn't want this to flop they're going to need to find a way to get more controllers per console or people will avoid buying it, like myself.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

I really hope the next Zelda game is a true successor to the Zelda series and not another OoT inspired remake.

The really need to make atleast two controllers work on the system.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## D2sharp (Jun 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really hope the next Zelda game is a true successor to the Zelda series and not another OoT inspired remake.
> 
> The really need to make atleast two controllers work on the system.



I can't see it happening, it's one per system for a reason. It's the same as to why you can only use one kinnect per xbox, th wii u controller is more of a peripheral than a controller. You can play the games on the "peripheral" rather than the screen. To stream a game on to two of the "controllers" would be quite a feat especially to get no lag.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2011)

D2sharp said:


> I can't see it happening, it's one per system for a reason. It's the same as to why you can only use one kinnect per xbox, th wii u controller is more of a peripheral than a controller. You can play the games on the "peripheral" rather than the screen. To stream a game on to two of the "controllers" would be quite a feat especially to get no lag.



It's more because they're marketing is all going towards the controller. I was disappointed about hearing the 1 controller per console thing. However, I don't really do local multiplayer anymore so it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2011)

*E3 2011: Rare Wii U Pictures*



you can see the rest here.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2011)

Hopefully they add an ethernet port on this thing. It'd be bad if they don't considering they're adding focus to online gaming this time around.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> True, at least gw2 looks promising (persistent mmo buy-2-play so no monthly fee, as well as none of that f2p crap) as does swtor although that does seem kinda like a interactive story with a monthly fee.
> 
> Still mmo's would be so much more awesome if they adopted gw2's method of selling you only content which you can complete at your leisure, rather than time where their leasing you a game that you own.



GW2 is already pissing me off with their decisions to focus on adding a whole bunch of RNG to shit because apparently if they don't put RNG in shit the game will be boring 

Anyone want to remind me how much RNG mario needs for it to be fun for you? Or Zelda? Or FF, or DX etc.

They putting RNG in like it's pokemon.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> GW2 is already pissing me off with their decisions to focus on adding a whole bunch of RNG to shit because apparently if they don't put RNG in shit the game will be boring
> 
> Anyone want to remind me how much RNG mario needs for it to be fun for you? Or Zelda? Or FF, or DX etc.
> 
> They putting RNG in like it's pokemon.



What does RNG stand for?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> What does RNG stand for?



Random Number generator.
Basically they made it so a bunch of stuff are just random.
Thief's skill Twisting fangs for instance.
When you hit with it, it may deal one of Bleeding, vulnerability or this other condition I cannot recall.
If you trait it instead it having deal 1 of 3 conditions it can deal 1 of 4 conditions the fourth possibility becoming critical or you give it a 50% chance of dishing out 2 conditions.

Basically they built it so a lot of things are just luck oriented, determined by some RNG in the background.

So you hit someone with TF, 33% chance you give them the bleed condition, 33% condition it's vulnerability 33% condition it's the other one. I think it was weakness.

Guardians sword skill when traited has a 50% chance of dealing a critical hit.

There are weapons in the game that have inherit conditions they will inflict on the enemy if you critical hit. Critical hits are random. So then they have a stat entirely dedicated to crit rate, and crit rate alone.

A stat entirely dedicated to luck. Some may like it but it leaves the same taste in my mouth as Pokemon's amount of luck or Brawl's random tripping.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Don't know if this has been posted but..
> 
> 
> What is this shit?



No one wants to see that $129.99 for a basic controller in stores.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Random Number generator.
> Basically they made it so a bunch of stuff are just random.
> Thief's skill Twisting fangs for instance.
> When you hit with it, it may deal one of Bleeding, vulnerability or this other condition I cannot recall.
> ...



TBF that crap was always there in gw1, people either just ignored those skills or manipulated it so there was a high enough percentage for it to be useful most of the time. Since dodging, missing, blocking and I think blinding also are no longer RNG, i'm guess A-net decieded to move that RNG else where. 

It's not inherently bad or even really have much to do with luck if it has a high enough chance of happening. Generally it's for crap that would be too overpowered if it would work everytime. Twisting fangs is a bad skill but i'm sure any decent player would ignore it like a plague.



Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Don't know if this has been posted but..
> 
> 
> What is this shit?



I doubt this will actually go through. They will end up selling it one way or another. If someone breaks the controller and it isn't covered by the warranty they'll have to buy a new one, otherwise they'll end up with a  console that's very incomplete, and they'll be unlikely to buy a new entire console. Considering how likely the controllers will break and how unlikely Nintendo will fix or replace all breakages, they'll end up with a PR nightmare.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was looking around in different forums and I can't believe the amount of people bashing Zelda Tech demo. Key words. "not in real time" "what a bad looking tech demo" " "Fake footages".....


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2011)

Nintendo is known for multiplayer party games, and games that appeal to all ages. Imagine the fighting that will take place because somebody wants the good controller.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I doubt this will actually go through. They will end up selling it one way or another. If someone breaks the controller and it isn't covered by the warranty they'll have to buy a new one, otherwise they'll end up with a  console that's very incomplete, and they'll be unlikely to buy a new entire console. Considering how likely the controllers will break and how unlikely Nintendo will fix or replace all breakages, they'll end up with a PR nightmare.





Nintendo's always made very durable things and their customer service is pretty good.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nintendo has an entire year for this thing to decrease. 

I would assume they want to avoid making the same mistake with the wii and the motion plus arriving too late in the game.Therefore introduce the technology now and find was and means to decrease the price. Which is why i'm constantly saying they need to decrease the size. That controller shouldn't be more than 70 dollars.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Nintendo's always made very durable things and their customer service is pretty good.



It's a large touch screen if you drop the thing from any reasonable distance there's a very good chance it'll break. Nintendo's not going repair or replace the controller for free every time someone does it, since they'll likely lose a large amount of money. Either they refuse to fix it under circumstances like acidental damage and recieve backlash from a large amount of consumers or they'll sell it. The easier of the two is selling it, even if it has a ridiculous price tag.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 11, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I was looking around in different forums and I can't believe the amount of people bashing Zelda Tech demo. Key words. "not in real time" "what a bad looking tech demo" " "Fake footages".....



[YOUTUBE]F4jKxqRbklA[/YOUTUBE]

They're idiots.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]F4jKxqRbklA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> They're idiots.



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Now on my iPod.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Now on my iPod.



So awesome.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Now on my iPod.


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I was looking around in different forums and I can't believe the amount of people bashing Zelda Tech demo. Key words. "not in real time" "what a bad looking tech demo" " "Fake footages".....



I call BS on your claims. I refuse to believe people that stupid mastered breathing long enough to even post such crap.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 11, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF that crap was always there in gw1, people either just ignored those skills or manipulated it so there was a high enough percentage for it to be useful most of the time. Since dodging, missing, blocking and I think blinding also are no longer RNG, i'm guess A-net decieded to move that RNG else where.
> 
> It's not inherently bad or even really have much to do with luck if it has a high enough chance of happening. Generally it's for crap that would be too overpowered if it would work everytime. Twisting fangs is a bad skill but i'm sure any decent player would ignore it like a plague.



You can completely lose your ability to dodge if you are under the Fear,Chilled,Immobilize or Crippled conditions. You also cannot dodge if you are knocked down, or launched or stunned. Yeah somethings have moved.

Oh and TF is the 1st skill on the Thief's skillbar if they take daggers. No thief wielding daggers can avoid using Twisting Fangs, it's the main skill.
Hence they've made it mandatory for some builds to be luck based in their efficiency  It's going to suck when you want to cripple a foe with TF but you only have a 25% chance to do so, and you get something else .





Gnome said:


> Nintendo is known for multiplayer party games, and games that appeal to all ages. Imagine the fighting that will take place because somebody wants the good controller.



Heh well it is called Wii U isn't it? As in the controller is just for U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I call BS on your claims. I refuse to believe people that stupid mastered breathing long enough to even post such crap.


 Yeah believe me. it is sad. Gonintendo, Gametrailers,gamefaqs and neogaf...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

I can believe it. Internet really needs a child lock.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Now on my iPod.



Awesomeness.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys, what's everything we know about the WiiU so far?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 12, 2011)

Whens the next time the 3DS price is suppose to drop?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Whens the next time the 3DS price is suppose to drop?



The price hasn't even dropped once, it only came out on March 26th.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Whens the next time the 3DS price is suppose to drop?


Probably holiday season.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't expect a price drop for a while yet. 

Next year maybe, if it isn't during the holiday season.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Probably holiday season.



I'd expect some kind of bundle but no price drop, to be honest.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Heh well it is called Wii U isn't it? As in the controller is just for U.



"Wii U, play with yourself." not feeling it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> "Wii U, play with yourself." not feeling it.



Hmm it's simple.
There is a controller designed just for U.
Then there is the Wii mote, which is for your friends 

Obviously not perfect because if everyone could have Wii U controller it would be boss.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 12, 2011)

I think they should at least find a way to bring it up to 2 controllers for co-op.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Nintendo would probably do co-op like they did in Mario Galaxy lol.

I hope the story mode changes, don't want to see Tabuu's ass again.
Ganon for final boss.
No.

Ganon, Bowser,Ridley, Fusion for final boss .


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd at least be satisfied if it allowed up to 2 controllers. Then you'd at least get _some _options and less arguments since there won't be one person who feels superior because they have the Wii U controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2011)

*John Carmack - Nintendo put together Wii U presentation for ZeniMax, bringing Rage tech to Wii U*

They made a big presentation to the ZeniMax companies and I said, "Do I want to fly up there?" This was just last month or something. But I said, "No, I really need to stay here and just work on Rage right now." But you know the technology level on there brings it up to parity with the other consoles, which is nice for us.Previously, the Wii was not a target. Id Tech 5 was just not suitable for the Wii at all. We seriously talked about possibly using the iOS Rage technology that I built for that for a Wii game. It would fit perfectly from a technology standpoint, and I think would have been really pretty cool as a Wii game, but we decided that it wasn't the right time to jump into the Wii market.

But now that we're looking at another platform that is eminently suitable for the technology, I'm sure we're going to try and bring it up on there. But it will become a market question of do we think that there will be people there that won't be served by one of the other SKUs? If you're going to have a serious hardcore game on there, the Wii is usually the hardcore gamer's second or third console. Even if we could have shipped Rage in full glory on the Wii, it probably wouldn't have made a whole lot of sense because people that want Rage probably also have a PC, 360, or PS3 that could do the game better justice.

So we'll be seeing how the market plays out on there. I'm kind of excited about the touch-screen aspect on there. I think that probably has broader general utility for games than most of the motion control stuff, where you really have to design a game around motion control and you can't just tack it onto a finely crafted FPS. But I think the DS has really shown what the extra little touch screen can do--almost any game can do something useful with that. - John Carmack


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 12, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I'd at least be satisfied if it allowed up to 2 controllers. Then you'd at least get _some _options and less arguments since there won't be one person who feels superior because they have the Wii U controller.



E3 2013: Wii U_s_


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Reggie - Wii U is not a tablet, form factor near final, third party support, Wii U demos staying demos and more*

A portion of a VentureBeat interview with Reggie Fils-Aime...

*VB:* Were there some developments in the air that also influenced the design, such as the popularity of the iPad?

*RFA:* We were well in development before the the birth of tablets and, again, to be clear, this is not a tablet. It is a connected experience to the base console. It talks with the base console. It interacts with other Wii accessories whether that is a Wii Remote Plus or a Wii Balance Board. So it has very different functionality compared to a tablet.

*VB:* And how far along is this prototype toward the final hardware or the box itself?

*RF-A: *In terms of the form factor of the console, it is quite near final. Similarly the form factor of the controller is quite near final.

*VB:* It looks like you are able to put development platforms in their hands earlier than ever before. In the past, the third parties got the platforms much later than Nintendo?s own game developers. I don?t know if that means a deliberate strategy change?
*
RF-A:* It?s a kind of deliberate strategy change. Our goal is always to try to encourage third-party development, get development tools to them as quickly as possible. As you know, the more conversations you have externally, the higher potential you have for leaks, the higher potential for information to get out. So we felt now is the right time to share information broadly, to set ourselves up for having more developers with that equipment in their hands. That will ideally lead to a stronger launch line-up and also a stronger grouping of games in that three months after launch, six months after launch. Those windows are just critically important to a system?s effectiveness.

*VB:* You showed those Wii U game concepts. Can we expect those to become games?

*RF-A:* You shouldn?t expect them to turn into games. What I mean by that is we?ve been very clear that these are interactive experiences. We use E3 as a way to gauge our feedback. So certainly there may be some experiences that turn into games, but others have been purely experimental.

One of the things I would be clear about is that if you look at the history of the original DS, or you look at the history of the Wii, one of the things that is clear is that in order to truly drive a hardware platform, there needs to be a series of compelling experiences that generates strong momentum. For DS, it was the combined screens for games like Brain Age. For Wii it was Super Smash Bros. and Wii Fit.

As we look at Nintendo 3DS, we think the sequence is going to be the eShop, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and then the drum beat of five new titles with Star Fox, Kid Icarus, Mario Kart, Super Mario 3D, and Luigi?s Mansion 2. Those will drive significant momentum for the 3DS.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 12, 2011)

Am I the only one feeling a sense of the impending doom of the wii u? Am I the only one seeing a vision of the sky falling?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 12, 2011)

dilbot said:


> Am I the only one feeling a sense of the impending doom of the wii u? Am I the only one seeing a vision of the sky falling?



i dont know, you know the wii was like a gamecube 1.2 with new controllers, people was making fun of the wii while the others was mega powerfull and all.

and look who dominated the sales.... nintendo....


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 12, 2011)

All I see is a machine that prints money and people with bad business sense.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 12, 2011)

But what a giant clusterfuck the wii turned out to be, it's basically a door wedge for most people nowadays. People are gonna be cautious now when approaching this console and there is a possibility this thing could bomb


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Wii can play gba games it's not a door wedge


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wii can play gba games it's not a door wedge




I put my wii under one of my table legs so it stops wobbling


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2011)

All they need to do is make good games that aren't all for weak sauce gamers or little kids. Just something that overall appeals to all ages just like their main series have. Make something with some substance, attitude and style. Something that makes the marketing and game library of the SNES or N64 look like a joke.

But they're still using the Wii name so its just more of the same bullshit from Nintendo.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

The Wii U's starting lineup is gonna be the huge thing I'll be looking at in deciding on whether or not I want it right away, as well as promised games that would be released within a year of the console release. 

Nintendo imo is doing better with their 3DS lineup, enough that I can bother buying it, but it was that weak-ass opening lineup that kept me away. Let's hope they don't repeat that.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

The first batch of consoles/handhelds is always the easiest to mod.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 12, 2011)

Problem is that if they plan on calling a strong lineup a bunch of multi-plat games and 3 or so console exclusives we can officially say nintendo has gone full retard


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2011)

Agreed, especially a bunch of multi-plat that I couldn't give a f--k about (Except maybe Tekken, the Tekken bitch that I am).


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 12, 2011)

So like Microsoft and Sony?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 12, 2011)

Nintendo needs to lure those people with games only on their console. Who the fuck is gonna be enticed to pay an extra 400 dollars to play darksiders II?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 12, 2011)

dilbot said:


> Nintendo needs to lure those people with games only on their console. Who the fuck is gonna be enticed to pay an extra 400 dollars to play darksiders II?



why your saying this ? its not like mario and zelda'n stuff are gone just because publisher now can work on the 3 consoles.

and every console is expansive and lack game when they came out, remember the ps3 when it was 600 $ ? ya people still buyed it....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmm. Tokyo Game Show is going to reveal some interesting exclusive games for Wii U. Wii U believe or not needs port games also. All depend of the timing that the console is coming. If third party companies decided to add extra content in a Wii U port that might do the trick but all depend of how they do it and that it is not vague.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2011)

> Hmm. Tokyo Game Show is going to reveal some interesting exclusive games for Wii U.



I'm hoping for GTA5 as a timed exclusive.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 12, 2011)

nintendo already has it stacked against them, a new console that will share the same games as current gen consoles. It was different between the ps3 and xbox360 cause it was completely new and drastically improved hardware. 

WiiU has graphics so far, comparable to current gen graphics, an ugly looking controller and a bunch of heart-broken wii owners not wanting to be hurt again. 

It's weird times bro, it's like the ps2 being released while the dreamcast ps1 and snes are still running, and the ps2 sporting a release lineup with PORTS of games that many people can already buy and enjoy with their current systems.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> The Wii U's starting lineup is gonna be the huge thing I'll be looking at in deciding on whether or not I want it right away, as well as promised games that would be released within a year of the console release.
> 
> Nintendo imo is doing better with their 3DS lineup, enough that I can bother buying it, but it was that weak-ass opening lineup that kept me away. Let's hope they don't repeat that.



Kid Icarus Uprising looks so perfect that it hurts and how it didn't get best of E3 for 3DS boggles my mind.

Oh wait, Mario fanboys.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'm hoping for GTA5 as a timed exclusive.


 I am expecting Capcom, Square Enix & Konami to reveal there support to the console.. Also Nintendo loves to do their own show before or after TGS. We can see third party stuff there.


----------



## Corran (Jun 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Kid Icarus Uprising looks so perfect that it hurts and how it didn't get best of E3 for 3DS boggles my mind.
> 
> Oh wait, Mario fanboys.



It may look "perfect" but from reports this year and last year its control scheme is weird and doesn't control quite right.
Nobody likes to use the touch screen as a second analogue


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2011)

dilbot said:


> nintendo already has it stacked against them, a new console that will share the same games as current gen consoles. It was different between the ps3 and xbox360 cause it was completely new and drastically improved hardware.
> 
> WiiU has graphics so far, comparable to current gen graphics, an ugly looking controller and a bunch of heart-broken wii owners not wanting to be hurt again.
> 
> It's weird times bro, it's like the ps2 being released while the dreamcast ps1 and snes are still running, and the ps2 sporting a release lineup with PORTS of games that many people can already buy and enjoy with their current systems.



Thing is ninendo is a weird case. They need to focus on third party cause that's the reason why people haven't been buying their consoles in the first place. I can make a safe assumption that many people don't buy the ps3 mainly for games like god of war or unchartered. It's the fact that you get those exclusives PLUS all the third party software why the ps3 is preferred. That was what has been working against nintendo since the 64 era. And personally i think it's ridiculous that 3rd party software is the motivating factor behind the purchasing of a console but sadly that's how it goes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am expecting Capcom, Square Enix & Konami to reveal there support to the console.. Also Nintendo loves to do their own show before or after TGS. We can see third party stuff there.


Same. Now that Nintendo has some upgraded hardware and things that the developers can mess with, I expect more third parties to produce higher quality games and throw in their support for Nintendo.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 13, 2011)

dilbot said:


> Problem is that if they plan on calling a strong lineup a bunch of multi-plat games and 3 or so console exclusives we can officially say nintendo has gone full retard



Isn't that Sony's strategy?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Tekken Wii U - more details*

- based off of Tekken 6
- multiple new features
- draw on your opponents face if you beat them in a match
- whatever you draw there may stay on their character for up to a year
- stage editor
- upload your stages to the internet



One of the huge bombshells of E3 2011 was the announcement that Tekken was coming to the 3DS and the Wii U. This is the first time that the series has made it to Nintendo consoles, and it looks like they're both off to a great start.

The tentatively titled Tekken Wii U looks to be based off of Tekken 6, but with a multitude of new features that take advantage of the Wii U's unique controller. For instance, you can draw on your opponents face if you beat them in a match, and whatever you draw there may stay on their character for up to a year. In the video above, someone draws a goatee and rosy cheeks on Kazuya. I'm betting that in real life, we'll be seeing a lot fewer goatees, and a lot more cartoon genitalia.

Also of note is the game's stage editor, which looks incredibly robust. Someone here made a badass Pac-Man stage, though it's not clear if it was built from preset objects, or assets created from scratch with the Wii U controller. Either way, you'll be able to upload your stages to the internet so anyone can use them.

It's amazing to me how much more quickly 3rd parties are taking to the Wii U. I just hope that hardcore Nintendo loyalists, who probably aren't used to having all these options, are up for giving these 3rd party offerings a chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> - draw on your opponents face if you beat them in a match
> - whatever you draw there may stay on their character for up to a year



SOLD  

10char


----------



## Adonis (Jun 13, 2011)

Since everyone's getting on the WiiU bandwagon now, can we finally admit that Wii sort of sucked?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*E3 2011: The Wii U Controller Needs Analog Sticks and Triggers*

Ditch the circle pads, Nintendo.

The Wii U controller is, in some ways, more of a traditional controller than the Wii Remote. Its button layout is similar to the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 controllers, and Nintendo's own GameCube controller. The biggest difference from other contemporary controllers, besides the giant touch screen, is that the Wii U controller replaces dual analog sticks with dual circle pads, and analog triggers with regular buttons. 

If you want to feel what Nintendo's Wii U controller is using instead of analog sticks (like the stick found on the Wii Nunchuk), you don't have to wait for the Wii U to hit stores. Just pick up any old 3DS right now and check out the circle pad on the upper left side. This slider functions on a basic level as an analog input -- the further you push it in a direction, the stronger the effect is. 




The thing is, analog sticks work much better than circle pads. There's less friction and they are more sensitive to slight tilting movements that are so essential for tracking and popping tiny heads in the distance. Most people have been using analog sticks since the Nintendo 64, and so far the Wii Remote's pointer functionality is the only thing that's been an acceptable replacement for a stick on consoles (PC gamers have the all-powerful mouse). 

This lack of analog sticks on the Wii U controller is especially unusual since Nintendo popularized the analog stick themselves, deeming it the only way to control Mario in 3D space. The purpose of the circle pad on the 3DS is, ostensibly, to save space. It's unclear why the sticks fell out of style on the Wii U controller, since there's plenty of space for sticks -- the thing is massive. 


The rear triggers on the Wii U controller are simplified buttons, unlike the sensitive analog triggers you would use to gradually accelerate in any modern driving game on Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3. Again, the 3DS shares similarly lacks analog triggers if you want to check it out. This seems like less of a big deal, but the loss of the standard analog controls altogether may dissuade gamers from playing multiplatform games on the Wii U. It's hard to imagine the various advantages of the controller outweighing basic loss of functionality that even the GameCube controller had a decade ago. 

The Wii U controller is still a prototype, and if Nintendo is truly serious about wooing the biggest third party developers, you can count on those porting existing games like Aliens: Colonial Marines to make a fuss about the lack of analog controls. But that might not be enough -- so we'll lay on the pressure too -- and you should let us, and Nintendo, know about your concerns in the comments below.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Nintendo Boss Admits to Wii U Reveal Mistakes*

Speaking to the London Evening Standard, President and CEO of Nintendo Satoru Iwata admitted that things should have been done differently for the Wii U's big unveiling at E3 last week. 

He said: "Because we put so much emphasis on the controller, there appeared to be some misunderstanding." 

All eyes have certainly been on the Wii U's new controller, which has its own 6.2-inch touch-screen, with many assuming that it was Nintendo's new console – a portable device akin to a tablet. 




"We should have made more effort to explain how it works," Iwata said in retrospect. 

He remained confident that Nintendo did not botch the reveal, but conceded that they "should have shown a single picture of the new console, then started talking about the controller." 

"The console is not drastically different, and Wii U is about the controller. The console itself will be almost invisible."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

as far as people get it now.. i don't see the problem


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

This Wii U thing seems like it'll be really weird. Playing games on a giant tablet controller while having to touch shit and move and fuck bears. I mean I like games but not enough to fuck a bear.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Tekken Wii U - more details*
> 
> 
> 
> One of the huge bombshells of E3 2011 was the announcement that Tekken was coming to the 3DS and the Wii U. This is the first time that the series has made it to Nintendo consoles


tekken was on the gba........


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Wii U Is Actually 50% More Powerful Than PS3 - Report*

Wii U will be HD, supporting up to 1080p resolution just like Xbox 360 and PS3, but beyond that it's unclear how powerful the hardware will ultimately be when it ships sometime next year. Nintendo never provides a full breakdown, although the company did say that the form factor is "near final." While many assumed Wii U would be on par with the current HD consoles, word is coming in from developers that it's quite a bit more powerful.

Sterne Agee analyst Arvind Bhatia commented today, "Some of the developers we spoke to indicated to us that the console will have 50% more processing power compared to the PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360. This is yet to be confirmed by Nintendo."

At E3 last week, Nintendo did little to prove this point. During the press conference, footage of Xbox 360 and PS3 titles was used, although the company did show off an impressive tech demo of a bird flying around some trees, and Nintendo also created a very pretty tech demo to represent what a new Zelda might look like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Only 50%? I want like 500% better.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2011)

> Some of the developers we spoke to indicated to us that the console will have 50% more processing power compared to the PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360.



Depending on the exact specs of their cpu, especially if it is one of the lower clocked Power7 cpus then this should be in the right ballpark.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> tekken was on the gba........



GBA is a handheld, not a console.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd say 50% more powerful is better than exactly "on par" with PS3 and 360. 

Though they really should upgrade the hardware to support 2 of the new controllers. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only 50%? I want like 500% better.


And I want to be able to purchase this thing...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Iwata on Wii U range, streaming various content, lack of 3D, Wii U controller costs more than Wiimote/Nunchuk*

A portion of a Time interview with Satoru Iwata...

*T:* It'll have a range that it works within, then?

*SI: *Yes. A certain range. Also, it is possible for you to be in a separate room from the living room where the console of the Wii U will be located. However, dependent upon the thickness, for example, of the wall, we cannot tell if you will be able to smoothly play on that.

*T:* Yeah, obviously, that's going to vary. The other thing that struck me when looking at the device yesterday and the controller, was streaming possibilities from the unit to the controller. Is that something you guys would be willing to explore, like not just games but other kinds of entertainment?

*SI:* Yeah, of course. [With current technology,] there are a number of opportunities for us to be able to see the videos and images while they stream but in most cases today they are not utilizing that with interactivity. In other words, most people often utilize that kind of technology in order to view photos and videos, et cetera.

*T:* Another question is why isn't the controller screen 3D? Since you guys have already successfully implemented it glasses-free, in a smaller format, what was the thinking of keeping it off of the Wii U?

*SI: *We have a separate mission with Wii U and Nintendo 3DS. Of course, there are some TV sets with the capability to show the 3D available today but it's not dominating yet. Of course, you may want to say now that you have the second screen and you have the 3D technology with Nintendo 3DS, however after all, that kind of experience we can explore over the existing Nintendo 3DS machine. As I said, we are trying to make a new structure of home entertainment and because we are trying to make something unprecedented, we just wanted to focus on something different.

*T:* Don't overcomplicate it. I know you guys aren't talking about retail offerings yet, but will the controller be available a la carte if you want to add a separate one into your home experience? Is it going to be an additive proposition or will it just be one bound per unit?

*SI:* First of all, for the SKU, we believe that one controller, the new controller, has got to be included in the package whenever we are going to sell the Wii U console. And as you can guess, this new controller for Wii U is going to cost more than the other controller does, and that's why, most often, our focus on the software shall be the ones that can be enjoyed with the one Wii U controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Amazon lists Wii U games with a $50 price tag*

Amazon, Wii-U games available for pre-order (free S&H): Ninja Gaiden 3: The Razor's Edge ($49.99), Aliens: Colonial Marines ($49.99), Battlefield 3 ($49.99), Batman: Arkham City ($49.99), Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Online ($49.99), Tekken ($49.99)


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2011)

Battlefield 3 has been confirmed?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Battlefield 3 has been confirmed?


 oh boy... O_o I just saw it.. I wonder tho but I can see EA doing a port for the Launch of Wii U...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 13, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Iwata on Wii U range, streaming various content, lack of 3D, Wii U controller costs more than Wiimote/Nunchuk*
> 
> A portion of a Time interview with Satoru Iwata...
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like some sort of retail purchase will eventually be available for the new controller.

It also still leaves a glimmer of hope for another controller's support.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Wii U to have refined friend codes, third party exclusives talk, and 3DS third party support*

The following comments come from Nintendo UK marketing manager Rob Lowe...

Concerning Wii U online...

*"I think that in a similar way that we waited until HD technology was almost ubiquitous before we went in there with an HD console, it's similar with the penetration of wi-fi. I think now almost every home has wi-fi or broadband. It's a universal truth that everybody is connected online and that wasn't the case when the Wii came out five years ago. If you look at 3DS and the online of that you'll get an understanding of where we're going with Wii U and we're taking that even further. We can't talk about the details yet as Mr Iwata will announce those slightly later. But with the online of 3DS it's obviously a massive leap on from where we were with DSi and DSi XL. It's smooth, robust, it doesn't drop in and out. The friend code system has also been refined. It still exists but in the same way that you'd need to pair up with friends on PSN or Xbox live. Now it's much closer to that kind of online gaming experience than what it was before. We always try and strike a balance. Because we do have more younger consumers than any other hardware manufacturer or games brand we need to protect them while also making it as accessible as possible for the more active and hardcore consumers to go online. With Wii U I think that we've already hinted that we're looking at getting people in that know and understand online gaming as it's something that perhaps we've struggled with in the past."*

On third party support and exclusives...

*"It's absolutely fundamental to the success of Wii U to have better third party support than we've had in the past for our previous consoles. I think Mr Iwata totally recognises that. That's why we had a Ubisoft round table session [during E3], that's why John Ricitiello was on stage at our conference. And even at a local level we're doing everything we can to support third parties much more than we have done in the past. It goes all the way through the company, from Nintendo Japan, to Nintendo Europe, to Nintendo UK. It's very different for us to act like that because traditionally we would invest our time and money more into first party. We have a sightly different business model to Microsoft and Sony, who will obviously invest more money or marketing support in third party titles. It's almost the opposite for us but I think we realise now we have to invest in a much bigger way in third party partners because there are certain types of games that we're just not specialists at. If we want to create a console that will appeal across boundaries to all different types of gamers we're going to need their support more than ever before. We're hoping we'll get a lot of exclusives as well because of the unique way the console is made. It is much easier for third parties to move their products across from Xbox 360 and PS3 to Wii U. However, the way that the controller has to make you think and make the developers think will hopefully mean that titles that are ported over will hopefully have individual features that aren't on the other systems."*

On Eastern Vs. Western 3DS development...

*"I think because we're a Japanese company we automatically have those connections with companies like Konami and Capcom built up over many, many years, so it makes it easier for us to get those franchises off the ground first. But I think with EA in particular we recognise that we've had a very rocky relationship in terms of products and quality of their products on our systems. Sometimes its been great, sometimes they've done bespoke stuff for us and sometimes they've very much focused on the other consoles. I think with this brave new dawn with EA its great for us and it was fantastic to see a few slides [during our E3 conference] with all of their key properties coming out, and I think that will be across both 3DS and Wii U as well."*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

A $10 price difference is okay and all, but it isn't the proverbial carrot that is going to lead this donkey off a cliff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Suda51 says 'of course' No More Heroes 3 is coming to Wii U, but there may be a new lead*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*CryEngine-built software heading to Wii U, Crytek support 'definitely going to happen'*

“Crytek’s support for Wii U is definitely going to happen. We aren't showing it but we are pretty much running it already.” - CEO Cevat Yerli


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

Ahhahha.
Suda and Crytek.
Fuck crytek though.
FPS's are boring. 

I should finish NMH1.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> GBA is a handheld, not a console.



is the 3ds a console because it was mentioned in the article if it was one.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 13, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Ahhahha.
> Suda and Crytek.
> Fuck crytek though.
> FPS's are boring.
> ...



What about Ryse.  
I can't really tell if that game requires kinect or not. Probably does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A $10 price difference is okay and all, but it isn't the proverbial carrot that is going to lead this donkey off a cliff.



true, but nintendo are trying hard enough to pull us from the PS360 expect more stunning developments within a year's span..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> is the 3ds a console because it was mentioned in the article if it was one.


 I am guessing they made a mistake.



Spirit King said:


> What about Ryse.
> I can't really tell if that game requires kinect or not. Probably does.


Ryse? hmm



ensoriki said:


> Ahhahha.
> Suda and Crytek.
> Fuck crytek though.
> FPS's are boring.
> ...


 A lot of third party companies are going to look or support the console which is really great news.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Since everyone's getting on the WiiU bandwagon now, can we finally admit that Wii sort of sucked?



Whaddya mean?
Everywhere you looked people bashed the Wii like it was Dane Cook......or am I mistaking this place for the Escapist...? 

eh, either way, yes Adonis, the Wii did suck.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 13, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> What about Ryse.
> I can't really tell if that game requires kinect or not. Probably does.


It's not the best source but..:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Whaddya mean?
> Everywhere you looked people bashed the Wii like it was Dane Cook......or am I mistaking this place for the Escapist...?
> 
> eh, either way, yes Adonis, the Wii did suck.



still had some fine games, i wish i could play though..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Nintendo on Wii U - screen transfer use, controller range, no controller name yet, Wiimotes can interact with controller*

*GB:* Are developers required to implement the screen transfer feature into every game?

*Franklin:* We're not making any prerequisites to any of the developers to say "you have to do this, you have to do that." What we're showing at this year's show is just the possibilities. That's just an example. Certainly, that's a possibility.

*GB:* What's the range of the Wii U controller? Can you take it out of the room?

*Franklin:* We're not talking about range, but the vision is that the controller resides in the living room. That's where the central entertainment is going to be anyway. You've got your TV and you've got your new controller. And just imagine the Chase Mii experience, where you've got four buddies on your Wii remotes and one guy on your new controller, but you're all gathered in the same room having that experience--two different experiences but sharing in the experience. That's the vision.

*GB:* Does the Wii U controller have its own specific name?

Franklin: Right now, we're just calling it the new controller. Don't have another name for it yet.

*GB:* Could you theoretically control the Wii U interface with just a Wii Remote?

*Franklin:* It's so early in the process right now that, again, the thing that we're showing right now is having the new controller, the wireless new controller interface with the system, and having the Wii Remote interface with the sensor bar. There's also a sensor bar on the new controller, so your Wii remotes could read off of that.



too many Wii U news today. >_<


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 13, 2011)

*I'm definitely interested in this console.*


With a good amount of developers already in line for a good deal of third-party support, Wii U is already catering to the hardcore crowd. The controller seems extremely convenient than one would expect - lightweight, portable, can play console games right on the touch screen.

However, I *don't* exactly support the idea of one controller on a system. And also, I want to see more first-party software from Nintendo themselves, because honestly, their games are just on another tier from most.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't really see the problem other than ssb offline multiplayer really sucking if there's no gc controller support. The only one who would really use this console is me, in my situation at least so one new controller is fine. I got friends and all but the only party games we really play is ssb and mariokart, and everything can be rectified with a competent online service or the classic controller.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 13, 2011)

^^Ouch I just realized that!

Didn't they say no GCN support for this system?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> ^^Ouch I just realized that!
> 
> Didn't they say no GCN support for this system?



I think all they've said is no Gamecube games, though that could also imply no GC controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I think all they've said is no Gamecube games, though that could also imply no GC controller.


 yeah they confirmed that. CC Pro is the future...

Edit: the news is here.

*Wii U says 'no' to GameCube support*

We know that you're not going to be able to plug in GameCube controllers to the Wii U, but is there any chance that we can play our GameCube games on there? According to Reggie Fils-Aime, the Cube support is going to end with the Wii. If you want to keep playing those Cube games you own, plan on holding onto your Wii or Cube.



so yeah bye bye to the Game Cube support.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I want my console to have 50 controllers. Just because.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want my console to have 50 controllers. Just because.



Wii U = 1
Wii motes = 4+ 1 = 5
Balance board = 5+1 = 6
Classic Controller = 4 + 6 = 10
If we count Nunchuku's = 10 + 4 = 14.

Hey we aren't too far off.
Oh and let's not forget peripherals like the Wii zapper  Also except a retarded Wii U wheel and then theres the existing Wiimote Wheel.

We'll reach 50 pieces of plastic in no time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Dreams coming true. Thank you, Nintendo. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

I have two GC's some I'm good with them dropping off suppourt for it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2011)

Eh, my interest for the new Smash bros has went way down hill due to no GC support. It was only natural that the GC would be phased out, but it really hurts the Smash Bros series - at least for people who want to play a bit more competitively. 

I'm looking forward to the 3DS version though (well, not that I'll have a 3DS but I think it'll be pretty cool).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Eh, my interest for the new Smash bros has went way down hill due to no GC support. It was only natural that the GC would be phased out, but it really hurts the Smash Bros series - at least for people who want to play a bit more competitively.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 3DS version though (well, not that I'll have a 3DS but I think it'll be pretty cool).



 That is the solution. I can't wait for the new Smash..


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn classic controllers cost money though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Damn classic controllers cost money though.


 I got mine in a bundle with MH3.. Great deal...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 13, 2011)

Classic controllers are relatively cheap compared to other controllers out there I believe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Classic controllers are relatively cheap compared to other controllers out there I believe.


 you are correct..





$19.99 for that sweet controller.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Damn classic controllers cost money though.



I know. You have any idea how hard 15 dollars is to come across?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> That is the solution. I can't wait for the new Smash..



It's doable, not going to be the same though.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

20 bucks for a piece of plastic that you plug into a piece of plastic?

Hell no.

Damn thing better come lemon scented and with a prostitute for that kind of money.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 13, 2011)

inb4 Nintendo announces wireless Classic Controllers for Wii U. 

I use it every chance I get, have always used it in Smash. It's a damn good controller.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ that wouldn't be a bad idea..


----------



## Corran (Jun 14, 2011)

Rumble is last gen feature so its not in classic controller


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> 20 bucks for a piece of plastic that you plug into a piece of plastic?
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> Damn thing better come lemon scented and with a prostitute for that kind of money.



$20 for a Nunchuk with 2 buttons and an analog stick, which you can't use for a game by itself.

Or

$20 for a spiffy, cool-looking controller that you can play games with by itself.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 14, 2011)

don't know if it is true or not, by few developers it is


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> don't know if it is true or not, by few developers it is



It's probably true.

I don't know why people keep thinking that Nintendo would make their new console weaker than the PS3 or 360, which are 5-6 year old consoles.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It's probably true.
> 
> I don't know why people keep thinking that Nintendo would make their new console weaker than the PS3 or 360, which are 5-6 year old consoles.



OMG  deathy Kun been AGES  how is you


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> OMG  deathy Kun been AGES  how is you



Kyuuuuu-chaaaaaan <3

I am fiiiiine, how about you? :3 You've been gone forever. D:

/off-topic posting


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Kyuuuuu-chaaaaaan <3
> 
> I am fiiiiine, how about you? :3 You've been gone forever. D:
> 
> /off-topic posting



Yeah been afk for like more than a year...been back just a week or so  much to catch up  now that I know where your posting 

Back to topic - If they can pull me off a Zelda game, this console is mine


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Yeah been afk for like more than a year...been back just a week or so  much to catch up  now that I know where your posting
> 
> Back to topic - If they can pull me off a Zelda game, this console is mine



What were you doing for so long? Weren't you going to a university or something? It's hard to remember when it was so long ago.  And yush, I mostly post in the Gaming Department nowadays. 

Well, Skyward Sword is supposed to be for the normal Wii, so I guess we'll have to wait a while for the WiiU Zelda game.  Unless they already have something in development that we don't know about.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> What were you doing for so long? Weren't you going to a university or something? It's hard to remember when it was so long ago.  And yush, I mostly post in the Gaming Department nowadays.
> 
> Well, Skyward Sword is supposed to be for the normal Wii, so I guess we'll have to wait a while for the WiiU Zelda game.  Unless they already have something in development that we don't know about.



Yes I am deathy kun  I see I should be more in this area of the forum to chat with ya 

Some don't like Skyward Sword's coloring, but if it goes deep into Zelda and Links past along with Master Sword role, than I would not mind a trip down the line  it's still a zelda game


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Yes I am deathy kun  I see I should be more in this area of the forum to chat with ya
> 
> Some don't like Skyward Sword's coloring, but if it goes deep into Zelda and Links past along with Master Sword role, than I would not mind a trip down the line  it's still a zelda game



What did you go to uni for? Are you all done?  And yes, you should. 

I think Skyward Sword looks awesome so far, especially Lord Ghirahim, the new villain. He looks like a more evil Vaati (from Minish Cap). Part of me hopes they leave Ganondorf out of SS though and save him for the WiiU Zelda.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> What did you go to uni for? Are you all done?  And yes, you should.



No still did not finish  but I found a part time work at a label compeny.




Death-kun said:


> I think Skyward Sword looks awesome so far, especially Lord Ghirahim, the new villain. He looks like a more evil Vaati (from Minish Cap). Part of me hopes they leave Ganondorf out of SS though and save him for the WiiU Zelda.


Me to  If it was up to me I would take the Link to the past story arc and levels and just bring it all back to the Wii U 3D HD blast


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> No still did not finish  but I found a part time work at a label compeny.
> 
> 
> Me to  If it was up to me I would take the Link to the past story arc and levels and just bring it all back to the Wii U 3D HD blast



Oh, but that's fine.  Does that mean you are on summer holidays now, and will go back in the fall? :3 And yay, I found part-time work too. 

Link to the Past would look awesome if it was remade for the WiiU.  I can already imagine it in my head.  That means we'd get to see Aghanim again too.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, but that's fine.  Does that mean you are on summer holidays now, and will go back in the fall? :3 And yay, I found part-time work too.
> 
> Link to the Past would look awesome if it was remade for the WiiU.  I can already imagine it in my head.  That means we'd get to see Aghanim again too.



Yeah, also means more free time now  congratz on the Job Deathy Kun 

Yes, if nintendo would bring a link to the past back, I'd go  for months.


----------



## Psych (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Yeah, also means more free time now  congratz on the Job Deathy Kun
> 
> Yes, if nintendo would bring a link to the past back, I'd go  for months.



This is what I like about Nintendo. They are reviving old games in a new game (3D, playable on hand helds now etc) but in the process are still making new games (Skyward Sword).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Itagaki offers up more hope for Devil's Third on Wii U, feels Wii U is made for Japan*

The following information comes from Tomonobu Itagaki...

- Itagaki and THQ are actively looking into making Devil's Third for Wii U
- Itagaki is very excited about this prospect
- Itagaki feels that the Wii U's screen controller is made specifically for Japan
- the idea of dropping a game down to the controller takes small Japanese living spaces into consideration, since there's not room for multiple TV sets
- this controller screen is one way to help combat the shift to portable platforms that Japan has been undertaking


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Itagaki offers up more hope for Devil's Third on Wii U, feels Wii U is made for Japan*
> 
> The following information comes from Tomonobu Itagaki...
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzLaWbLZl24[/YOUTUBE]

Looks nice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Mark Rein once again confirms Unreal Engine 3 on Wii U, seem excited for the platform*

"I can tell you that I got to see it at E3 and it was what I expected of course. We were very excited to play some of their demos, see how good the feel of the hardware was -- it's a very impressive system and I think it's gonna do quite well. If Nintendo made a system that could run our engine, we'd be on it like water on fish.' And so when someone asked me what I thought about the Wii U, I said, 'Water, meet fish.'" - Mark Rein


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Nintendo's top brass explain why Wii U was needed now, providing an always-on platform, and how HD graphics can hurt some games*

*"The way we approach hardware development is that when there are experiences that our internal development teams bring to bear that can't be executed with the current systems, that's a signal to us that it's time for exploration of new systems. And, Stephen, specifically in this case, our development teams were bringing forward two-screen ideas, two-separate-screen ideas. Ideas that leveraged the big 10-feet-away interface and the one-foot-away smaller-screen interface. That was the signal for not only a new system but one that took advantage of two separate screens." *- Reggie Fils-Aime

If you're looking for a more juicy, detailed answer, Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi has that for you.

*"More and more people have access to high definition televisions, so the timing is right for a next-generation Wii that takes advantage of that technology and the access to it. The Wii only supported SD and at that time HD was not as common and readily available. But now, as more people have access to HD, we think the time is right to release an HD version of the Wii. With the Wii U, while we certainly will have that ability (to create a more detailed Mario game). Whether or not we take advantage of it or whether we see the sweat on Mario's brow, that's kind of [Mario creator] Mr. Miyamoto's call. The bottom line is that it's always our goal to make the best experience for the player... The New Super Mario Bros. Mii [Wii U prototype], that takes advantage of HD and detailed graphics in that, when you're playing, you'll know exactly which Mii is you. Because of the detail that's presented. There are many possibilities with the HD that we can take advantage of."

"Now that we have a Wii in HD—the Wii U—there are games like Zelda or Metroid or Star Fox, that definitely will benefit from the ability to display those detailed graphics. But there is games like Mario and even Animal Crossing where those details might take away from that experience. We have to explore our options."*

*"When we first came out with the Wii, our goal was to have the Wii on all the time. The goal was to have users interacting with the hardware all the time. But the reality is most people only have one TV in their living room. Because of that, we had to share time. People might be watching a DVD or watching TV and when that was happening they couldn't interact with the game. So we needed a solution. We needed an idea that would alleviate that problem. And that solution was including a screen that was a part of the console and allowing people to interact not just with the TV screen but also on the screen that comes with the console. The idea of having people interact with [the console] all the time came from [the fact] that people buy the game and they play it. Once they're done with the game, they tend to put it aside and set the Wii aside. In order to prevent that from happening, the goal was to make sure people always had something fun to do on their console...so that that the feeling associated with that hardware was that, 'if i turn this on and interact with it I'm going to experience something good.'"*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Link to the Past would look awesome if it was remade for the WiiU.  I can already imagine it in my head.  That means we'd get to see Aghanim again too.



I would love to see it remade as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Wii U tech specs reveal power beyond 360/PS3, but not cutting-edge components*

- custom Radeon GPU
- chip similar to the R770 found in AMD's last-gen cards like the 4890
- supports Direct X 10.1
- Eyefinity-like multi-display tech for up to four SD video streams

*Slowly, but surely, we're starting to piece together what's going on inside that mysterious white box known as the Wii U. IBM was a little coy about the multi-core CPU it was providing, but did tantalize us by mentioning the name "Watson" in describing some of its underlying tech. Now details about the custom Radeon GPU are starting to surface and, while certainly capable, it's not exactly cutting edge. At its heart is a chip similar to the R770 found in AMD's last-gen cards like the 4890 and, before you dismiss the it, remember the PS3 and Xbox 360 are still capable of pumping out impressive visuals while packing five-year-old silicon (The 360 is essentially running a souped up ATI X1900). The custom core also supports Direct X 10.1 (Microsoft runs out of steam with Direct X 9) and Eyefinity-like multi-display tech for up to four SD video streams -- though it'll be up to Nintendo and developers to put that to good use. In case you're still not convinced of the Wii U's graphical prowess, Crytek has said its advanced CryEngine is "pretty much" up and running on Nintendo's upcoming console -- and, if it's good enough for Crysis, it should be good enough for you.*





We still need Nintendo confirmation....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Activision very excited about Wii U, already coming up with ideas, says the platform is better suited to core games*

The following comments come from Activision Publishing head Eric Hirshberg...

*"I think Nintendo’s an incredible company and it looks like this is a platform that’s going to be even more relevant to the kinds of games we make. They’re committing to HD, greater processing power, digital infrastructure, connected universe at the back end...Those are all the things we need to make a state of the art experience for a lot of games. So we were thrilled to hear their plans and I think that anyone that bets against Nintendo does so at their peril. They’re a pretty great company. Anytime one of the first parties gives us new technology to play with and new toys in the toy box it’s great for our developers. Now, choosing which ones we’re going to use and choosing which ones we’re going to get on board with, it all has to do with what we think is going to make the best game. There are some first person shooters out there that are using motion control and Kinect and we’re not and that's a conscious choice. Call of Duty runs at 60 fps. It’s an incredibly precise game. It’s an incredibly smooth game. We still think the DualShock controller is the best way to deliver that game. But there are other games where new innovations make all the sense in the world. I was very excited about some of the things that I saw in the Wii U because I thought it was an innovative take on the next gen controller and the next gen console. I was really excited to see Nintendo taking their console into something that I think is going to be friendlier to core games. Trying to make a Call of Duty experience on the Wii, you’ve got to make real sacrifices in the game just based on processing power and some of the other limitations of that console. This one seems like it’s going to be a lot friendlier to the kind of games that we generally make."*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Eguchi 'sure' there will be a Metroid Wii U*

"I can't give you any details now, but I'm sure there will be a new Metroid release making use of the new controller, not just to control Samus and her ship but also to give the player a new source of information. Maybe the player is looking at the screen but has the information that they need to defeat the enemy in their hands. You could look through the screen and scan your enemy and find where it's weakspot is." - Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi

This is good news. I was a little bit sad when Nintendo said a couple of weeks ago that Metroid was in Hiatus.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Eguchi 'sure' there will be a Metroid Wii U*
> 
> "I can't give you any details now, but I'm sure there will be a new Metroid release making use of the new controller, not just to control Samus and her ship but also to give the player a new source of information. Maybe the player is looking at the screen but has the information that they need to defeat the enemy in their hands. You could look through the screen and scan your enemy and find where it's weakspot is." - Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi
> 
> This is good news. I was a little bit sad when Nintendo said a couple of weeks ago that Metroid was in Hiatus.



Glad to hear about an upcoming metroid, crossing fingers for a certain someone to not be too involved in it's development though


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Eguchi 'sure' there will be a Metroid Wii U*
> 
> "I can't give you any details now, but I'm sure there will be a new Metroid release making use of the new controller, not just to control Samus and her ship but also to give the player a new source of information. Maybe the player is looking at the screen but has the information that they need to defeat the enemy in their hands. You could look through the screen and scan your enemy and find where it's weakspot is." - Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi
> 
> This is good news. I was a little bit sad when Nintendo said a couple of weeks ago that Metroid was in Hiatus.



If it's going to end up even remotely close to what Metroid: Other M is, I'm staying away from it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

Seems there's a bit of confusion on the whole controller business. Supposedly Reggie said there'd be at least two whereas Miyamoto said no.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 14, 2011)

I imagined there would be, as nothing is concrete yet seemingly. 

I seriously hope it would support 2, having one I think kills the console for me.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

The whole stuff on 50% more than PS3 seems a bit bullshit if it actually ends up as a R770. That's a good 4-5 generation gap and is at least a magnitude better. Something's gotta give.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

Spirit King:  That article was likely just talking about the cpu.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Spirit King:  That article was likely just talking about the cpu.



It guessed that it's still misleading considering a lot of people took it as overall power.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

That's gaming journalism for you.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> That's gaming journalism for you.



That's journalism for you.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 14, 2011)

50% more in every aspect just sounds appealing.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> 50% more in every aspect just sounds appealing.



Yeah but it should be a good few hundred percent better graphics card wise, at the very least in regards to the xbox 360.

CPU wise it makes perfect sense. All in all it sounds like a pretty decent system if this information is correct. Should last out the next 5 years.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Yeah, also means more free time now  congratz on the Job Deathy Kun
> 
> Yes, if nintendo would bring a link to the past back, I'd go  for months.



Thanks, congrats on your job too.  Too bad we must go back to college. >:I

At least we're getting OoT for the 3DS.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Eguchi 'sure' there will be a Metroid Wii U*
> 
> "I can't give you any details now, but I'm sure there will be a new Metroid release making use of the new controller, not just to control Samus and her ship but also to give the player a new source of information. Maybe the player is looking at the screen but has the information that they need to defeat the enemy in their hands. You could look through the screen and scan your enemy and find where it's weakspot is." - Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi
> 
> This is good news. I was a little bit sad when Nintendo said a couple of weeks ago that Metroid was in Hiatus.



Shooters seem to work decent on the WiiU and well it could perfectly work on the WiiU if done right.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I imagined there would be, as nothing is concrete yet seemingly.
> 
> I seriously hope it would support 2, having one I think kills the console for me.



The R770 supports up to four streams. There's going to be four uPads.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Wii U GPU Capable of Graphics for More Than One Controller*

*Japanese website Game Watch also speculates that the GPU will support Shader Model 4.1 and has a lot in common with the Radeon HD 4000 line of graphic cards. *

The Wii U graphics processing unit (GPU), provided by AMD, includes two different output modes, one of which can support generating graphics for the screens on two or more Wii U controllers, according to Game Watch.

Nintendo showed off the Wii U displaying HD graphics on a television screen while wirelessly streaming "SD output" to the screen on the new wireless Wii U controller. But Game Watch's sources report that AMD's GPU design supports a second output mode for the console's GPU which supports not just the HD console output but four "SD images". This undemonstrated functionality could potentially generate graphics for more than one Wii U controller. However, Game Watch states that this second unrevealed output mode is not currently being utilized due to cost concerns.

AMD previously claimed "multiple display support" as a feature of the Wii U GPU. In fact, the "Eyefinity" technology AMD already has in some of their PC graphics cards supports graphical output to anywhere from three to six wired monitors. However, the wireless Wii U controller won't be physically connected to the graphics card, making support for multiple Wii U controllers a larger issue than just the GPU's capabilities.

Game Watch also reports that the Wii U's GPU is based on the AMD Radeon HD 4000 family line of products, which are designed around the RV770 foundation chip. This family of AMD processors saw commercial release in the PC market in 2008 and 2009. The GPU that AMD supplied for the XBox 360 has similarities to the Radeon HD 2000 line of computer graphics cards.

Assuming that none of the Radeon HD 4000 functionality was removed from the custom Wii U chip, the Wii U GPU may support Shader Model 4.1. In comparison, the XBox 360 and PS3 capabilities are at the Shader Model 3.0 level. AMD currently manufactures the Radeon HD 6000 line, featuring Shader Model 5.0.

The Wii U GPU could feature integrated Hardware tessellation that will help it smooth out rough edges on 3D models. Game Watch noted the sharp polygon edges in Nintendo's "Japanese Garden Demo" and therefore doubted the use of a tessellation stage in the tech demo.

While there is plenty of speculation on the features that the Wii U graphics chip might have, AMD has not yet released information on the GPU's clock speed, number of shader units, memory bandwidth, and other specs. These details, and other as-of-yet unknown customizations to the Wii U GPU, are also important factors in the GPU's overall performance.



*The Wii U Will Not Play DVDs or Blu-ray Discs*

 The Wii U plays games that run on a proprietary 25 GB format. As Kotaku previously reported, that's the same size as Blu-ray discs. But don't think that means the Wii U will run Blu-ray discs. Heck, it won't even run DVDs.

Speaking with investors and analysts, Nintendo president Satoru Iwata confirmed that the Wii U will not play DVDs nor will it play Blu-ray dics.

"Wii U does not have DVD or Blu-ray playback capabilities," said Iwata.

According to the Nintendo honcho, "The reason for that is that we feel that enough people already have devices that are capable of playing DVDs and Blu-ray, such that it didn't warrant the cost involved to build that functionality into the Wii U console because of the patents related to those technologies."

Nintendo's current console, the Wii, does not permit DVD movie playback.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2011)

Just pull my dick off, why don't you? ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Monolith Soft website features mysterious artwork*

Something is going on over at Monolith Soft, but the details remain a secret for now. The artwork above is from the company's website, and it has many people speculating that the Baten Kaitos series is returning. The artwork does seem to fit in with that franchise, but we have no concrete details at this time.



Baten Kaitos 3?  Wii U hint for the sequel?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope so! But I rather believe and hope it's Baten Kaitos 3DS ^^


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the whole controller confusion stems from not that the console can't support more than one at a time, but nintendo being worried about the cost  of getting 1-3 extra controllers.

Either way, supporting two is absolute minimum, and should to big of an issue if you can get a second friend who also owns a wii u to bring his own controller


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 15, 2011)

IIRC blu rays can hold 50gb


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Iwata on Wii U experience, Wii sales, 3rd party support, online approach, lack of Blu-ray/DVD playback, manufacturing process, enticing the core gamer, use of two Wii U controllers, poor 3DS sales, threat of mobile gaming*


Full interview Links.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> IIRC blu rays can hold 50gb



Single-layer: 25gb
Dual-layer: 50gb

Lack of Blu-Ray or anything normal is fail. Ask PSP. Should have just used solid state for faster load times.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2011)

still no DVD playing

lol nintendo wut.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Nintendo what will you do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

You can buy Wii U movies!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> still no DVD playing
> 
> lol nintendo wut.



Nintendo only wants to  make a gaming console, I respect that.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2011)

Meh, lack of DVD support ain't a loss. Like Iwata said, people already have those devices in their homes, and jamming that in for no other reason than a sense of principle is a waste of time and space. My family's got 1 blu-ray player and about 5 DVD players in the house.

The rest of the interview seemed pretty pretentious, but there were some interesting nuggets, like them not being ignorant on why the 3DS didn't meet expectations or the concern over the cost of the controllers effecting local multiplayer.

Also, Iwata basically saying "ain't no thang" to mobile gaming was funny


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2011)

If people don't already own a DVD player or something that can play Blu-Ray, they're still living in the dark ages lol.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 15, 2011)

If no dvd or blu-ray means a slightly cheaper console, then yes please


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2011)

Why the hell do I want my* gaming console* to play blue-ray or dvd movies? That's why I have a blue-ray or dvd player for that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2011)

Why would you buy a blu ray when you have a gaming console?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 15, 2011)

Why buy Blu-ray


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> still no DVD playing
> 
> lol nintendo wut.



You don't own a DVD by now?
The hells the purpose of adding in a DVD player into a game system in 2012.

The sole purpose is so that you can throw out your other ones, for what, I have a laptop, not going to throw that out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Wii U manufacturing process will not cause launch delay*

The following information comes from Satoru Iwata...

- no significant manufacturing issues
- confident in launch numbers and timeframe
- LCD screen production shouldn't cause an issue


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Third parties worked on underclocked Wii U dev kits to debut titles at E3, but that didn't happen*


Developers have underclocked development kits, and worked hard to deliver titles running on that hardware to demonstrate live at E3. However, due to titles not looking much better than what is currently available on Xbox 360 and the PS3, Nintendo decided late in the game to not show those titles and focus instead on tech demos. In particular, THQ stated that Darksiders II was running on development hardware and could have been shown. Also, Epic vice president Mark Rein tweeted during E3 that Gearbox's Aliens: Colonial Marines was being made for Wii U with Unreal Engine 3, showing that Epic is bringing its tech to Wii U. - Consulting Company Hit Detection


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ubisoft/EA/SEGA pledge early Wii U support, Take-Two not sure, Ubisoft has 'new type of game' for launch, SEGA bringing Sonic*

Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot...

*"We will announce one game that we want to launch day one that is a new type of game, which should be interesting. It is still very important, just because you can test a market and also see through the eyes of the first consumers. They are the people that actually have the word of mouth factor. The trendsetters. It doesn't increase [costs] very much because the advantage is in being close to the other machines, you can do the game for all the formats at the same time."*

EA Games label president Frank Gibeau...

*"It served us well on PlayStation 2 and PlayStation 3. Getting in early is partly about being a successful transition company and figuring out where the hardware is going to go. With the Wii U it's important for us to get there on day one so we can get in and build as big an audience as possible. We've been doing this for 25 years and trying to pick platforms and more often than not we get it right. I hope we have this one right. That's the gamble."
*
Sega West president Mike Hayes...

*"At some point we were the biggest, certainly top three third-party publisher on Wii, so for us it was a great platform... we've got absolutely no qualms about [Wii U]. I just think we're all a bit premature in being a bit glass half full on 3DS. Everyone was clamouring 'oh please bring it out in March, you must bring it out' and then it's like you get to June and it's all 'sales aren't very good...' Well, they haven't got the software yet. That controller is absolutely brilliant and we have to think of innovative ways to use it. We're doing high definition Sonics, we're doing obviously Aliens: Colonial Marines, so you can bring them across, and that's relatively low cost, which is good news. Then you spend your money on how do you use that controller effectively to make it unique and differentiate it."*

Karl Slatoff, chief operating officer at Take-Two...

*"For us it's really about understanding what the hardware capabilities are and understand how it's going to fit into what our goals are from a franchise creation perspective. Really understanding what that platform can deliver and developing for that platform. So that's our philosophy, not just with the new Nintendo console but across the board. Whether we're looking at the 3DS or the PlayStation Vita or any of the new formats that are coming out. We can't look at them all the same way. We're not just going to port over."*


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 16, 2011)

Nintendo definitely has a relatively strong amount of supporters as far as third parties go. It seems to me more and more that the console is gaining faith with developers from all-over. Makes it seem more legitimate as a console.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 16, 2011)

What games have take two done?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 16, 2011)

_BioShock, Civilization, Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption,_ etc.

They own 2K Games and Rockstar Games.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2011)

This is impossible, Nintendo consoles can't possibly have good graphics and 3rd party support! Nintendo will forever repeat the same mistakes of the Wii! Burn the liars!! Make examples of all of them!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> This is impossible, Nintendo consoles can't possibly have good graphics and 3rd party support! Nintendo will forever repeat the same mistakes of the Wii! Burn the liars!! Make examples of all of them!



I know it's almost unthinkable to have good 1st party and 3rd party support on an "HD" nintendo console. Not possible.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 16, 2011)

Nintendo's making me proud.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I know it's almost unthinkable to have good 1st party and 3rd party support on an "HD" nintendo console. Not possible.



Too good indeed. 
Do iiiiiiit 



Kyousuke said:


> Nintendo's making me proud.



Me, too.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Too good indeed.
> Do iiiiiiit
> 
> 
> ...



Casual market? Check.
Hardcore market? Check

Nintendo is prepared to rule the world.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata told Japanese business website Diamond Online “there’s a cost” problem in requiring consumers to buy an extra controller. That’s why the console and its games will only support the one of new flashy pieces of technology.





Damn.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Damn.



Yeah, I've heard, and while most hardcore games are one player while the muliplayer is online I'm hoping this changes come the final product if not oh well.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 16, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Damn.



I don't see why cost is even a issue. It's not like their the ones paying the cost. If the controllers are too expensive for consumers to buy then consumers won't buy them it's as simple as that. You shouldn't remove a feature because of that, especially when it's not even a base feature that could be easily ignored by most consumers if deemed too expensive. I'd rather have the ability to buy expensive crap than have someone forcibly take it away from because it's too expensive. It's my personal right to determine whether something is too expensive or not.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Casual market? Check.
> Hardcore market? Check
> 
> Nintendo is prepared to rule the world.



I hope they do


----------



## DedValve (Jun 16, 2011)

So? Just release the damn thing! People who can't afford it has the wii-mote and classic controller pro, people who can will have more fun with 2 or even more wii-u controllers.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 16, 2011)

Well at least the good news is the systems seems to support at be able to do it. Nintendo just needs to realise the blatant flaw in their reasoning.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Well at least the good news is the systems seems to support at be able to do it. Nintendo just needs to realise the blatant flaw in their reasoning.



They're not expecting people to pay the extra cash for more WiiU controllers, and since those things are probably expensive to make Nintendo doesn't want to lose profit in making more than need unlike Sony that expected people to pay 600 on their console initially. Makes sense from a business standpoint but still....


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2011)

Make the controllers smaller. And I am not going to stop saying it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 16, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> They're not expecting people to pay the extra cash for more WiiU controllers, and since those things are probably expensive to make Nintendo doesn't want to lose profit in making more than need unlike Sony that expected people to pay 600 on their console initially. Makes sense from a business standpoint but still....



That's not the problem. In order to get a PS3 you need to shell out $600. That's simply the PS3, you couldn't get any cheaper versions. Another screen controller for the Wii U is an _optional_ add on. Meaning the controllers price has zero impact on anyone that just wants the console aside from missing out a few local multiplayer features. 

Nintendo has nothing to lose by releasing a second controller (if it's expensive to make sell at a slight profit and produce only a limited amount, if they sell out or don't sell much then alter amount sold accordingly), they in fact have more to lose by not, since even if most wouldn't even use a second controller it still counts as a likely downside for many should they wish to.

If the demand is there then Nintendo's whole point means crap, and Nintendo doesn't even know pricelessly how much demand there is a yet it's removing optional stuff that should be standard regardless of the price. 

You also have to consider that these things may break due to consumer maltreatment, what then? It's unlikely Nintendo will cover all possible breakages in the warranty, so the consumer is essentially left with a console that has a large amount of it's features unaccessible due to a broken controller. They're not going to buy a new console, so Nintendo will have to end up selling these things anyway if they don't want to deal with the backlash. So it's total crap that the machine won't support a second controller.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 16, 2011)

What!? They're not even gonna support another wii u owner bringing his own effin controller, i.e. no need to buy that second one?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jon Carmack on Wii U, possibilities of Rage, faith in Nintendo*

A portion of a Eurogamer interview with John Carmack...

Eurogamer: One of the more exciting announcements at E3 this year was the Wii U. As one of the pioneers of video game graphics, does it interest you?

John Carmack: It's a perfectly valid target for our id Tech 5 development platform. When we started off we looked at this and said, well, we can clearly do 360, PS3 and PC. This is obvious and it works really well. But the Wii was far enough down that none of the technologies we did, like the virtualised pages, were appropriate for it. It didn't have the memory or the processing power for transcoding. You couldn't use that technology base.

We actually talked about using something akin to the technology I did for the iOS Rage game for the Wii. That would have worked perfect. It would have played to the optical disc. It would have gone really well. But we had decided as a publishing house that getting into the Wii market with an action, hardcore shooter game was probably not the right thing. It didn't look like people were making money there. Generally, the customers who want that game, they may have a Wii, but they've also got something better they can play it on. So we probably made the right call there.

It's going to be very interesting to see what the marketing uptake of the Wii U is. If they're able to convert a lot of their existing Wii customers that are not hardcore gamers, that don't have the other consoles, then yeah, I'd certainly be interested in moving our technology over there.

John Carmack: That's a pretty good direction. In many ways that has much more general applicability than the motion controls Microsoft and Sony are pushing. The motion control stuff is technically really cool, and I'd love to do an Xbox Live title or something like that to play with it.

New iOS devices are really more important than a lot of the next-generation graphics stuff. That's going to make more of a difference. It's cool people are still trying these risky high dollar bets. But we talk about it with Rage. It's not at all obvious how you take a game you're expected to be doing these fine movements in a dual thumbstick mode, and somehow do some wavy motion control thing with it. The gun type approach with Move makes some clear sense on there.

The bottom line is, motion control can't be tacked on to a lot of different types of games. You need a game designed for motion control. While local touch-screen is something practically any game could derive some value out of.

Eurogamer: How would you do that with a game like Rage?

John Carmack: Well if you have a split-screen multiplayer game and local set-ups, just having in many cases more status information. Games have trended towards less and less on-screen for good visual aesthetic reasons. But there's a lot of additional information.

In Rage, being able to glance down and check your load-outs without having to pop up and look at the scrolls there is actually a faster thing. Being able to look at inventory stuff, or even build engineering items. Just being able to have six extra buttons down there, you could say, I want to build a sentry drone right now, or a turret.

When the DS came out a lot of people wondered, what kind of a weird thing is this? Is this just some bizarre gimmick on here? But DS games get a lot of use out of the bottom screen. You'll still see some games that are more or less single screen games. But lots of games have made lots of good use from that.

Motion control is a big step for a lot of people. An extra screen with touch control will get adopted really quickly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> That's not the problem. In order to get a PS3 you need to shell out $600. That's simply the PS3, you couldn't get any cheaper versions. Another screen controller for the Wii U is an _optional_ add on. Meaning the controllers price has zero impact on anyone that just wants the console aside from missing out a few local multiplayer features.
> 
> Nintendo has nothing to lose by releasing a second controller (if it's expensive to make sell at a slight profit and produce only a limited amount, if they sell out or don't sell much then alter amount sold accordingly), they in fact have more to lose by not, since even if most wouldn't even use a second controller it still counts as a likely downside for many should they wish to.
> 
> ...



Oh I have no doubt, they'll make additional controllers for sale. There's no way they can't do so. But because it'll likely be pricey that's Nintendo, at current, is intending to keep games limited to running only one controller at a time. They'll make a small amount in order for those broken to be replaced but not enough for say local multiplayer. Though as I said I hope they reconsider that decision.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Wii U can support multiple Wii U controllers, but it's a cost issue*

"There's a cost issue. Technically, it is possible for the Wii U to support multiple Wii U Controllers. We're not planning on asking our customers to buy multiple Wii U Controllers." - Satoru Iwata


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U can support multiple Wii U controllers, but it's a cost issue*
> 
> "There's a cost issue. Technically, it is possible for the Wii U to support multiple Wii U Controllers. We're not planning on asking our customers to buy multiple Wii U Controllers." - Satoru Iwata



Like people predicted


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 16, 2011)

This is Great News!! Although i wonder about the Price issue


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U can support multiple Wii U controllers, but it's a cost issue*
> 
> "There's a cost issue. Technically, it is possible for the Wii U to support multiple Wii U Controllers. We're not planning on asking our customers to buy multiple Wii U Controllers." - Satoru Iwata



Like I said, nintendo is not expecting costumers to like the cost of those controllers so you're not going to have to buy a whole lot of them. People won't want to.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 16, 2011)

Nintendo.
Shut the fuck up about this cost shit you know in 3 years the tech is going to be more dirt cheap then it probably already god damn is.
Then what? "We are now adding multi controller support", no bitch do it from the god damn mutha fucking start.

If your worried about the price ask developers to keep Wiimote support so that those who can't afford the controller can lean on the wiimote.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2011)

But the wiimote sucks. They should still have Gamecube controller use on the Wii U.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2011)

Apparently, the reason why the Wii U showed vidoes of several 3rd party games that are going to be launch titles running on PS3 and Xbox 360 is because the development kits the devs are currently working with are Underclocked compared what the Wii U's hardware is going to finally be.

While current hardware has yet to be locked down, it appears as though the Wii U will be 50% more powerful than X-box 360 or PS3


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> But the wiimote sucks. They should still have Gamecube controller use on the Wii U.



Just use the Classic Controller Pro.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Just use the Classic Controller Pro.



Mmmm, such a wonderful controller.

I saw a gold colored one at my local game store for $39.99, and I kinda wanted to buy it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2011)

39.99?

Jeebus, it better have been made out of real gold.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2011)

*New Wii U dev kits 'to arrive by July'*

Sega boss pleased with simplicity of developing for new Nintendo system
*
The next edition of Wii U development kits are likely to arrive within the next six weeks, a chief Sega exec has said.
Sega West production boss Gary Dunn has said “there's another generation of prototype hardware coming out in June or July”.
These new kits will offer developers key details regarding the finalised edition of Wii U, Dunn told Eurogamer.
The Sega production boss couldn't disclose details of the new hardware, though has praised the console's ease-of-use.
In a newly published interview with Develop, Dunn said Sega's experience with Wii U "is that a lot of things are falling into place, in terms of how easy the machine is to develop for".*



*Sega opens new PSVita and Wii U studio in UK*

Wii U note:  

Dunn wouldn't be drawn on the continuing confusion over the relative power of the Wii U, but he did reveal that his team had managed to get their propriety graphics engine (which also doesn't have a name, we suggested Doris) up and running on the console 'within a couple of days' and that Nintendo had been 'very helpful' so far. 

As for the rumours about new consoles from Sony, and in particular Microsoft, Dunn claims to know nothing about them. As far as he knows there were no secret reveals going on at E3 last week - as some other rumours have suggested. 

'I'll be honest, we've seen absolutely nothing from them,' claims Dunn. 'From either Sony or Microsoft.'
Sega's new studio are currently hiring, so if you think you've got the right stuff you might want to visit their UK career website.


Read more: 

More info about it

- new development studio in the UK
- contains members of the original Sega Racing Studio

*"That team has been used internationally to support Sega studios on technical work - and these guys know their tech very well. They have worked with new hardware like 3DS, PS Vita, Kinect, Move and Wii U. I am genuinely excited about the prospect of opening another studio at Sega, particularly one co-located with our Technology Group. We have seen some great and truly innovative prototypes coming out of the designers, artists and tech staff that form our Technology Group, and we fully intend to keep innovation at the heart of the new studio by keeping close links with the Technology Group who will ensure that this happens." - Sega West's Gary Dunn*


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> 39.99?
> 
> Jeebus, it better have been made out of real gold.



The wireless 360 controllers cost twice that when they were first out. Probably still do. 

That's not a bad price for a controller considering the ones Nintendo gives you for the Wii are terrible in comparison.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Nintendo considering connecting 3DS to Wii u for Street/SpotPass updates*

- Nintendo is considering applying changes to Wii U software using updates received on the Nintendo 3DS
- The 3DS user would not have to specifically tell the 3DS to send content to Wii U
- Nintendo is currently looking into what kind of data can be sent to Wii U


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 17, 2011)

*Any prices for Wii U controller confirmed, or even hinted at?*

Personally I would prefer the $30 - $40 range. Also, wireless Classic Controllers should definitely be released.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 18, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Any prices for Wii U controller confirmed, or even hinted at?*
> 
> Personally I would prefer the $30 - $40 range. Also, wireless Classic Controllers should definitely be released.



What how does that work out? That's an excessive amount of wishful thinking. They were worried about selling it because was too expensive...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Any prices for Wii U controller confirmed, or even hinted at?*
> 
> Personally I would prefer the $30 - $40 range. Also, wireless Classic Controllers should definitely be released.



yeah, a controller that is basically an ipad, is going to cost 40 bucks. oh yeah and 40 bucks is cheap as fuck for a controller, so any notion that it would be expensive at that cost is impossible. wishful thinking would put it at the 150$ range and im guessing it costs over 200 bucks considering it has better tech then the fuckin psvita, which is selling at a loss, so most likely 300+ dollars for the controller, not 40 dollars, wtf, piss me off with how completely and most likely intentionally clueless you are. were you born yesterday? and sorry if this comes across as offensive, people who say stuff without thinking, tends to grind my gears.

a controller for ps3 and xbox costs 60 bucks, the normal ones, no special cool colors like killzone 3 on it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The wireless 360 controllers cost twice that when they were first out. Probably still do.
> 
> That's not a bad price for a controller considering the ones Nintendo gives you for the Wii are terrible in comparison.



Yeah, I know. It's just that I've seen that controller sell for no more than $20 in many places...

then again, maybe the one Death-Kun saw worked without the aid of a Wii-Mote or something?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> yeah, a controller that is basically an ipad, is going to cost 40 bucks. oh yeah and 40 bucks is cheap as fuck for a controller, so any notion that it would be expensive at that cost is impossible. wishful thinking would put it at the 150$ range and im guessing it costs over 200 bucks considering it has better tech then the fuckin psvita, which is selling at a loss, so most likely 300+ dollars for the controller, not 40 dollars, wtf, piss me off with how completely and most likely intentionally clueless you are. were you born yesterday? and sorry if this comes across as offensive, people who say stuff without thinking, tends to grind my gears.
> 
> a controller for ps3 and xbox costs 60 bucks, the normal ones, no special cool colors like killzone 3 on it.


better tech than the vita?


as far as I know it just streams the image in SD.

so its basically a controller + touchscreen so I guess 100ish bucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Nintendo will discuss Wii U tech specs next year, third party offerings at a later date*
A portion of a Toronoto Thumbs interview with Matt Ryan from Nintendo Canada...

TT: In terms of power, where does the Wii U stand relative to the Wii? PS3? XBox 360?

MR: We are not focused on the tech specs (ever); however Wii U will be a stronger system than Wii and will be able to do much more than we have ever done, and it will be HD. We will leave the rest of the details about Wii U until next year but know that our focus is on the experience you get playing our system, not the technical details that get us there.

TT: You must be very excited about your stronger connection with EA. Are you planning other such relationships with different companies?

MR: EA, Ubisoft and many others have dev kits and are showing immense support for what Wii U means for their development teams, franchises and the future of the industry. We will be announcing more great development teams working on Wii U down the road.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> better tech than the vita?
> 
> 
> as far as I know it just streams the image in SD.
> ...



i thought it streamed hd, and yes, camera's, interactive with pretty much anything, touch, very big.

i went too far but still not 40 bucks


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 18, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> better tech than the vita?
> 
> 
> as far as I know it just streams the image in SD.
> ...



TBF I doubt the Vita actually produces HD graphics. SD in a screen that small would look pretty damn close to HD. It's most likely just produces a bit above SD hence their comment of a handheld the with the same power as a PS3 would burn your hand, which is logical since you can have overheating problems with some powerful but poorly constructed laptops due to lack of air flow.

The resolution quality is probably pretty close considering how big the Wii U's screen is in comparison to the Vita, but obviously the controller doesn't actually render it since it's all streamed.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 18, 2011)

The biggest cost factor is probably just the glass in that thing.

Considering it's not out for a year, it'll probably land in the $120-$150 range. Cheap tablets sit in the $100-$200 range, and there's probably less computing business going on in the controller (albeit some other additional things in their place).





strongarm85 said:


> Apparently, the reason why the Wii U showed vidoes of several 3rd party games that are going to be launch titles running on PS3 and Xbox 360 is because the development kits the devs are currently working with are underclocked compared what the Wii U's hardware is going to finally be.


Nintendo made the decision not to show off games simply because nobody was able to make anything on the short time-frame with the alpha dev kits that actually looked really good, probably not even PS3-good. They rather take the complaints of not having games than create confusion that the thing isn't super-powerful this time around.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 18, 2011)

New info reading two controllers. Basically their saying their focusing on one currently but the future they'll be seeing how they could make a second controller worth buying.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

^
That at least confirms (seemingly) the support of two. I trust Nintendo will step out and think of something that'll make it worthwhile for them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

Nintendo has stated in a recent gamestop interview that the system is capable of handling multiple Wii U controllers. Just right now they are focusing on single player experiences (Which is alright for me) but that still is not stopping developers implementing ideas for multiple controllers. 

The reason why they are focusing on 1 is the cost of the controller if they make them in just massive amounts. We got a good size screen, Gyroscope, Motion sensor, camera, two circle pads, rumble, wireless connectivity, microphone, speakers, etc. Making this thing in massive amounts would cost Nintendo a good bit of money. 


The cost would be roughly 100 to manufacture I'm sure.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 19, 2011)

@Malvingt2 - I sure hope your set becomes a Wii U reality


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope this means this one controller thing will cut the party games crap.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

god nintendo needs to stop going "OMG NO MORE THAN 1 CONTROLLER CUZ OF COST LOLOLOL"

what about people coming over who has a wii U?

basically saying "lol unless you want to play with a waggle controller go play online. fuck real life."


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 19, 2011)

Sucks because a lot of Nintendo's good in-house multiplayer games are first party. 

Let's step it up third party.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> basically saying "lol unless you want to play with a waggle controller go play online. fuck real life."



if it forces them to address how terrible their online is, then great! not to mention their third party support.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> god nintendo needs to stop going "OMG NO MORE THAN 1 CONTROLLER CUZ OF COST LOLOLOL"
> 
> what about people coming over who has a wii U?
> 
> basically saying "lol unless you want to play with a waggle controller go play online. fuck real life."



That was like the first freakin' thing they mentioned. That they're exploring the idea more along the vein of a friend bringing over his controller rather than having one guy buy an extra.

I seriously want the one-controller topic to die. It's so out-of-hand at this point, I don't know why everyone's over-complicated it to this point. How simple is "only one for now, but probably two down the road when costs drop or we just find something REALLY cool to do with it."


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> god nintendo needs to stop going "OMG NO MORE THAN 1 CONTROLLER CUZ OF COST LOLOLOL"
> 
> what about people coming over who has a wii U?
> 
> basically saying "lol unless you want to play with a waggle controller go play online. fuck real life."



Well, in a lot of games are lacking local co-op/multiplayer just because of online. Nintendo is just taking that shitty path, or/and is forcing guest to play the the Wiimotes putting them at disadvantage in a lot of games.

I remember when a lot of games used to have 4-players splitscreen and now it's either online or splitscreen for two.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2011)

I wonder how Nintendo is going to deal with Apple.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> That was like the first freakin' thing they mentioned. That they're exploring the idea more along the vein of a friend bringing over his controller rather than having one guy buy an extra.
> 
> I seriously want the one-controller topic to die. It's so out-of-hand at this point, I don't know why everyone's over-complicated it to this point. How simple is "only one for now, but probably two down the road when costs drop or we just find something REALLY cool to do with it."



THANK YOU!!!

They've said it again, and again, and again, and again, and again _*again*_. Heck, this most recent update on the controller is a word for word repeat of just what they've been saying. They're studying ways to make the multiplayer and the cost seem worth it, contemplating the possibility of a friend coming over and bringing their own controller, and (in another interview) even hinted towards the 3DS somehow being used.

At this point, it's like Nintendo is a broken record and we're too stupid to switch out the damn Vinyl for something more interesting.



Canute87 said:


> I wonder how Nintendo is going to deal with Apple.



They didn't name drop Apple specifically, but they basically said "psssht, bitches ain't shit " to "mobile gaming" in one interview. I don't think they're that worried.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 19, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder how Nintendo is going to deal with Apple.



Apple is not in the gaming space. The success of games on the iPhone was incidental and unexpected by them, and Jobs is much too stubborn to ever capitalize on it properly (ie. get over his no-buttons fetish).

No touch-only portable device can ever replace a true handheld gaming platform.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Take-Two considering Wii U support*

Take-Two Interactive is investigating the possibility of releasing games for the Wii U.

In an interview with VentureBeat, the company's chief operating officer Karl Slatoff said that he is "very excited" about the new Nintendo platform, and is "looking at" supporting it.

"We haven't announced any specific support for Wii U at this point but anytime you've got a new platform that could garner a significant audience, then we would be interested," he said. "It is an HD platform that has the processing power to develop a compelling triple experience. 

"If it takes hold of the market, that is good for us. So from that perspective, we are very excited about that. Again we haven't announced any support for it but obviously we have a great relationship with Nintendo and we will be looking at the Wii U."

Slatoff added that Take-Two is not interested in bringing "straight ports" to the platform, as the studio is focused on "developing for the specific capability of each machine".

The Wii U arrives worldwide in 2012.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 19, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> That was like the first freakin' thing they mentioned. That they're exploring the idea more along the vein of a friend bringing over his controller rather than having one guy buy an extra.
> 
> I seriously want the one-controller topic to die. It's so out-of-hand at this point, I don't know why everyone's over-complicated it to this point. How simple is "only one for now, but probably two down the road when costs drop or we just find something REALLY cool to do with it."



This seriously makes no sense. What if the controller breaks?
What if your friends dont have WiiU?

Having a friend bring over his controller should not be the standard. Do you expect everyone to have a WiiU? Do you expect the controllers to never break? 

So instead of buying an extra controller, you expect a friend to get a console just so he can bring over his controller? You seriously can't assume everybody who might so happen want to play WiiU a little bit to buy a whole console for the extra controller?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 19, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> This seriously makes no sense. What if the controller breaks?
> What if your friends dont have WiiU?
> 
> Having a friend bring over his controller should not be the standard. Do you expect everyone to have a WiiU? Do you expect the controllers to never break?
> ...



Ask yourself all those questions as they pertain to current-gen consoles, and then double the cost and you have your answers. There's nothing that doesn't make sense, it's just a con of having crazy tech built-in to the controller that they're going to be expensive.

One way or another, you'll be able to buy a controller separate. Just chillax until they give details, it's pretty obvious they're trying to figure out the best way to make it all work. They've got a year to figure it out.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 19, 2011)

Im Not going Crazy over it Anyway,They Got a Whole year to finish the Project Anyway.They'll Probably have everything Figured out by then,no doubt.People getting mad in a early state like this is Just Pointless,Unless were Aroudn Launch time and The same news Resumes which i Highly Doubt will.People Probably think when they say "In the near future" it'll take them like 2 or 3 years


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Take-Two considering Wii U support*
> 
> Take-Two Interactive is investigating the possibility of releasing games for the Wii U.
> 
> ...



guess that means no gta.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> guess that means no gta.



Pretty sure, like the DS, it just means GTA whenever they show some good market share. I don't think no ports means no GTA either.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Wii U is not a threat and we don't need a PlayStation 4, says Sony boss
*


Considering some of the trash talk Tretton has come out with over the years his new interview with Forbes was pretty mild, although he did have time to characterise Nintendo franchises as only for casual gamers, Microsoft only for a 'shooter audience' and Sony for 'the masses'.
'It’s a very healthy industry, there’s room for everybody,' he said more sensibly. 'We’re going after a lot of the same things, but I think consumers get the product differentiation. They kind of gravitate to one brand or another, depending on what their tastes are.'
Most of the interview was concerned with the PSVita portable, which he insisted would primarily be marketed as a gaming machine: 'Gaming is our core strength and we’re going to play to our core. But I think we’ve learned a lot of lessons from the PSP in terms of mass non-gaming audiences, and we’re going to try to tap into some of that with Vita.'
The real meat of the interview came when he was asked about the PlayStation 4, which he denied was coming out any time soon: 'PlayStation 3 is really just hitting its stride. And technologically, I don’t think it’s possible to provide any advancement beyond what we have … 
'So, I wouldn’t look for any discussion of a next generation PlayStation for quite some time.'
This has, for obvious reasons, been the company line for some time - even though back in May Sony admitted it was working on a new home console. That's not the smoking gun it may sound like though as all console manufacturers start work on the next console as soon as the previous one is finished. 
According to Tretton there's nothing about the Wii U that's going to force his hand either: 'I think there’s ground to be carved out for everybody. But I didn’t see anything about Nintendo’s announcement that said ‘Oh, we’d better get working on rolling out a new PlayStation here pretty soon.
'Our attitude is kind of "welcome to the party." If you’re looking at being a multimedia entertainment device, if you’re looking at high def gaming, that was 2006 for us.'


Read more:


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U is not a threat and we don't need a PlayStation 4, says Sony boss
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much just confirming what everyone knew already. I'm guessing 2015-16 release for PS4. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm not expecting PS4 will 2014 at the earliest. PS3 is fine as it is really. It's not like they're in steep decline with it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2011)

Plus with the Vita, It just doesn't make any sense to release a PS4 anytime soon. Unless they enjoy being in the red.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2011)

We knew this but Reggie re confirmed it.

*Nintendo: Wii U Will Release After April 2012*


Nintendo of America's president Reggie Fils-Aime has announced that the Nintendo Wii U, the successor to the Nintendo Wii, will release some time after April 2012.

Reggie broke the news while appearing on US TV show Jimmy Fallon, known for its gaming demos, where he was showing off exactly what the Wii U can do, live.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2011)

> 'Our attitude is kind of "welcome to the party." If you’re looking at being a multimedia entertainment device, if you’re looking at high def gaming, that was 2006 for us.'



Oh Sony.
U so funny.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Oh Sony.
> U so funny.



I still don't understand how they can be so cocky, considering how badly the PS3 did. Whereas Nintendo was laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Wii U Garden Demo - graphical debate
*
*Wii U - Garden Demo had better graphics on E3 show floor*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Screen comparison 1:

The bird's feathers in the back are rounded in the second pic, while in the first they are more pointed due to less polygons on the bird. Also on the tree branch, there is almost no shadows in the first pic, while in the second pic they are many of them. 



Screen comparison 2: 

Again in the second picture from the show floor playable demo, the tree has many more shadows then original presentation video. The bird's back has more textures giving it a more realistic look as well. 





 Screen comparison 3:

The first picture shows a large rock next to the tree trunk, but in the second that rock is gone with plants replacing it. The bird's wings in the second picture again highlight more polygons and thicker textures than the first pic's more ridged flat look. 




Screen comparison 4:

Look at the flower in the bird's beak in both pictures. The flower is fully textured on bump mapped even with the Pistils showing in the middle. Compared with the flat shaded flower in the first picture from the presentation video, you can see a big difference between the two. The bird's belly in the second picture also has some form of HDR lighting and fur shading textures to give a more real look than the bird in the first picture.






 Screen comparison 5:

The bird in the second picture actually has light reflection off it's eyeball, while the bird in the first picture has more of a flat lighting on it's body in comparison.




Starting from the top down, we have 5 sets of screen shots from the Japanese Garden Demo for the Wii U. In each set, the first picture is from Nintendo's E3 presentation demo video when Reggie told the audience that this was an "early sample of what the system can do". The second picture in each set are from the Garden tech demo that was playable in real-time on the show floor. 

Reggie had said in an interview that the Garden tech demo presentation was made with early dev kit hardware and was just a small example of what was coming. The show floor demo was improved quite a lot in comparison. Improved polygons, bump mapping and textures on the bird, followed with overall lighting and shadows improvements were added to the playable tech demo. It's really nice seeing Nintendo go the extra mile on a lot of these details that could otherwise be easily missed. The power debate for the Wii U has been ongoing in most the Nintendo forums, but the fact remains that the dev kits are still not finalized yet and improvements are still being made.

This real-time demo has to be a good indicator as to what to expect graphically from the Wii U, but I'm willing to bet that full games made from the ground up on the system will end up looking better than this in the long run. The report that some developers have been able to port full 360/PS3 games looking exactly same in mere weeks to the console is a good indicator of it's power I'd say. Nintendo is not one to show off graphics unless they actually have something to show and are proud of it. This demo to go along with Zelda are amazing examples of what the future could hold graphically in our games to come.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U is not a threat and we don't need a PlayStation 4, says Sony boss
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the party? Lol don't sony know that the real celebs never come to party early?
Sony better be careful before Nintendo slaps them in the face with wii profits.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Inside source claims GTA V well underway, due out 2012*

We're all hoping that Grand Theft Auto V is going to land on the Wii U, but that's just a pipe dream right now. All way have is speculation on that end, but an inside source claims to have info on the game itself. While this has nothing to do with Wii U at the moment, we can only hope that Rockstar will bring the huge franchise to Nintendo's new console.

- next installment is "well underway"
- final touches, such as mini-games, are being worked on now
- 2012 release was "pretty likely"
- game scale is 'vast', with the source stating "It's the big one."


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 20, 2011)

If GTA V has been well underway, how come we didn't see anything at E3?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 20, 2011)

Good question. 

Working really under the radar then.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2011)

lol @ Sony. Inb4 they just copy all of Nintendo's ideas, water them down, sell an overpriced priced piece of shit, then claim they are the extremely hardcore to the max on the eeeeeeeeedge badasses in the business.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> If GTA V has been well underway, how come we didn't see anything at E3?





Kyousuke said:


> Good question.
> 
> Working really under the radar then.



I read that a lot of 3rd party games could have been shown at E3 but they only looked as good as the PS3 so Nintendo decided to wait until games better represent their potential before they're shown.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 20, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I read that a lot of 3rd party games could have been shown at E3 but they only looked as good as the PS3 so Nintendo decided to wait until games better represent their potential before they're shown.



I could see that as a possibility. And , I'm watching Seinfield right now.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Welcome to the party? Lol don't sony know that the real celebs never come to party early?
> Sony better be careful before Nintendo slaps them in the face with wii profits.



Nintendo needs to take it's black dick and slap Sony upside the head.

GTA's don't interest me,


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

Sony telling others welcome to the party when it's been the other way round for years. Idiots.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Wii U unlikely to 'dramatically outperform' PS3, Xbox 360 - Nintendo*

_Powerful and affordable is a tough balancing act, says Shigeru Miyamoto_

Discussing the difficult balancing act between launching a powerful yet affordable console, the Nintendo design legend told GameSpot: "We're very sensitive to pricing because people have generally only a certain amount of their spending that they'll devote to entertainment.

"But at the same time, you have these technological advances, and you have the needs of being able to take advantage of that technology, and those result in increasing costs and things like that."

He continued: "So when you look at what we're trying to do this time, which is I think maybe to a certain degree somewhat reckless, because we're trying to include this somewhat kind of tablet-like device - this controller with the screen. We're trying to do that by finding the right balance between the CPU and the GPU, the graphics processor, and bringing all of that together with the ability to take advantage of the HD capabilities of the system, and wanting to do the most that we can on that front as well. 

"We're very sensitive, of course, to trying to do all of this at an appropriate price. So I don't know that we would be able to sit here and say that it's going to necessarily dramatically outperform the systems that are out now. It's part of the balance that we strike in terms of trying to find entertainment that is new and unique."

Nintendo isn't ready to open up about its Wii U pricing strategy, but president Satoru Iwata has said you won't be getting the new console on the cheap.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually this is pretty old news.

Sounds like computerandgames just wanted to make a sensationalist headline. What he actually said was he couldn't say with certainty that it would be a dramatic increase.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Actually this is pretty old news.
> 
> Sounds like computerandgames just wanted to make a sensationalist headline.


really? my bad then. I though it was new news....hmm


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? my bad then. I though it was new news....hmm



No probs keep up the good work. 

I'd rep you but it appears I have to spread it around before repping you again.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah old but still keep up them news. Great job so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Iwata on Wii U initial talks, development in 2007, Wii U game pricing, third party support, and life for the Wii*

The following information comes from Satoru Iwata...

- Nintendo knew as early as 2007 that they wanted the Wii U to have a screen
- At first, the screen was separate from the controller and was placed on a table
- the screen was also smaller

*"Considering how expensive screens were then, it did not make sense to have this big-sized LCD. We would not have been able to come up with a reasonable price point. ? We had not decided when we were going to launch the new console [at that point], but we knew we needed to be flexible."*

- the team also debated on whether the Wii U would be a new console, portable or both

*"During the roundtable discussions there were such arguments about should we make it capable of being a standalone system or should we make it work only with the [base console] system. We came to the conclusion that this controller is only going to show the images generated and processed by this hardware unit ? and sent from the hardware unit wirelessly. That means sharper graphics. A battery couldn't do that."*

- Iwata says live isn't over for the Wii just yet

*"When we consider the people who are first to purchase Wii U and the people who are going to purchase the Wii, I don't think there will be a great overlap between the two. I believe that those who are waiting to purchase the Wii now are the so-called 'late adopters' and the people waiting to purchase the Wii U are early adopters. So for the time after the Wii U [arrives in stores], I believe both systems will be on the market for some time."*


- showing the Wii U so early to third parties came with risks, but Nintendo was aware that leaks could happen
- Nintendo wanted to make sure third parties put their AAA teams on the Wii U

*"In the U.S., people are very attracted by the sports and the shooter games - and the quality of those graphics are very important. As a result, it was not necessarily the case to have the software [for the Wii] developed by the top developers of the software companies. And, as a result of that, Wii software was not able to succeed to the extent that third parties wanted [it] to. For this time around, we are able to expect the top [developers] for the top third parties to make games for the Wii U."*

- Iwata believes that top-tier Wii U games may be priced higher than $50, but there will still be content at the $50 level

*"I think there is already some indication that the [current pricing] trend is going to stay here. When you consider some of the most popular franchise ? such as Call of Duty or Madden - the publishers can afford to affix a rather expensive price tag on that because the franchise has a premium value. On the other hand, ? without an established franchise, they cannot afford to keep that expensive price tag. I believe there will be a wider price range."*




Nintendo still like the $50 dollars price. I wonder how long before third party companies just break to $60 dollars..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Ubisoft - Wii U FPS at launch, graphics superior to 360/PS3 for some games, new generation excitement, price cuts and more*

A portion of a GamesIndustry interview with Ubisoft's Yves Guillemot...

Q: Nintendo has revealed the Wii U, and I know Ubisoft has been closely involved with that hardware - what's you initial reaction to a new console like that and Nintendo's approach to the living room?

Yves Guillemot: I think that from the beginning when we saw that console we were impressed by the level of quality of the experience you could get. In fact, being able to have the pads plus touch is really something that can enhance your interaction with the game. And the fact that it's a screen as well and it can receive information, send information, to your friends and family and so on, to make it easy for social activity, is something that I like a lot as well.

Q: So you're happy to be getting in there quickly and first with Nintendo on this, and be there day one when the console comes out with some Ubisoft games?

Yves Guillemot: Yes, and certainly we will announce one game that we want to launch day one that is a new type of game, which should be interesting. It's a first-person shooter game.

Q: Nintendo has been kind of vague on the specs of the machine at this stage, but how would you say that Ubisoft games are going to compare to games that are already out there? Is it going to be on a similar level in terms of visual quality and other aspects, as your Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 titles?

Yves Guillemot: Yes, I think at least. It should be even superior for some of the games. We don't know everything, so we have a few things Nintendo is telling us that will have such and such powers.

Q: Developing for the Wii U, how significantly does that raise your development costs in the AAA space?

Yves Guillemot: It doesn't increase it very much because the advantage is in being close to the other machines, you can do the game for all the formats at the same time. It's a way to reach new families that may not have a PlayStation 3 or an Xbox 360. And with this interface it's a new way to play, so many families who don't play games will find it easier to use that controller.

Q: Do you think you'll create contact exclusively for that or do you see it more as a third location for your big franchises?

Yves Guillemot: It will be both, new content and a third location.

Q: Do you think a price cut on Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 would help?

Yves Guillemot: This year they will continue to drop the price, I think so. Nintendo already announced that they will do price cuts...

Q: With the Wii U coming out and PlayStation Vita, that's almost the start of a new generation of consoles. Are you ready for that move? Are you happy to be moving on to the new generation of consoles?

Yves Guillemot: I always like a new generation of consoles because it's really the best way for us to be more creative. It gives you lots of new ways to create. And also the gamers are more open to innovation when a new console is coming, they don't consider all the brands the same way, so they go after something completely new and they try it. When the machines have been there for a long time you can always improve and increase the quality, but you don't make revolutions in the way things are done.

Q: Do you think the current market has become a little bit stagnant and it's time to move on...

Yves Guillemot: I think it is time, it is time. And that's why I'm very happy when Nintendo comes with a new console.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 21, 2011)

New content huh? I'm interested.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

Market is stagnant.
Cus of the shit First person shooter genre, it and and the MMORPG market.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Market is stagnant.
> Cus of the shit First person shooter genre, it and and the MMORPG market.



Game companies should really just give up on MMO's and just let Blizzard run a 100% monopoly on it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

Game companies should stop trying to make MMORPG games like Blizzard and let Blizzard run a 100% monopoly on their shittastic style of gameplay.

I swear when people first think "Ooh MMORPG's sound cool" that's before they realize how dull the gameplay is.

Yet all the other genres of online games try to have some variety between each other.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

MMO communities are one of the worse things as well. The decent people are far and few between.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

Seriously? Cuz I've always wanted to try one, but never had the income or follow-through.

How bad is it, on a scale of Escapist(1) to X-Box Live(10)?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Seriously? Cuz I've always wanted to try one, but never had the income or follow-through.
> 
> How bad is it, on a scale of Escapist(1) to X-Box Live(10)?



MMORPG's?

Im sorry but your Scale is not low enough.
The current philosophy of mainstream MMORPG's is that the game should be a second job, that you pay for the privilege of doing.

Pay 15 bucks a month, to kill 10 rats, gain a level, kill 100 goblins, gain a level, kill 200 Orcs, gain a level, kill 5000 pigs, gain a level, kill 100,520 Harpies, gain a level.


Combat consists of click on this, you will run up to it, start automatically attacking it. Press a square on the screen or a shortcut for those squares on your keyboard to do a skill. A flashy effect that helps you kill quicker or prevent your death. It's just monotonous.

Oh multiplayer aspect of it is ruined in that playing together with people who are basically the same level as you, as you are too weak to play with people of a higher level whether that's in PvP or PvE, or other people are too weak to play with you.

Have fun playing an exclusive genre where if you want to reach that max level to play with everyone else at top you have to put in 4/5 months of killing rats.


Guild Wars had that low level system so that level stopped mattering...for the most part until Titles took over.
The Secret World has no levels, but then it has gear grind.

Forgot to talk about gear grind.
Your weapon is too weak even though you leveled up, so you need a new weapon that has stronger numbers attached to it, until you level up some more so the new monsters now don't give a shit about that weapon or armor you have and instakill you or take 1 damage or some shit like that.
So go around and get item materials to go and make an item that has a 60% chance to fail to be created destroying your materials.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2011)

Heh, thanks, but I was actually talking about the community itself, as in, the people that play them.

Still, damn


----------



## Corruption (Jun 21, 2011)

Not all MMO's are like that. 

Also, communities are one of the better aspects of MMO's, even if there are a lot of shitty people out there.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Not all MMO's are like that.
> 
> Also, communities are one of the better aspects of MMO's, even if there are a lot of shitty people out there.



If that's true, then the shitty people are much much louder.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Not all MMO's are like that.


The market is swamped with exactly what I described.

Killing a bunch of rats, mixed with quests that have the condition of you killing more of something, or killing more of something to get a quest item or a drop from it, in some situations having to get something from one area guarded by more rats, thus to get through you have to kill more rats, then bring the item back.
It's all just killing stupid retarded monsters over and over again.
Health gets low so you spam a potion.



> Also, communities are one of the better aspects of MMO's, even if there are a lot of shitty people out there.


To some degree. You can generally find better communities in other types of Online games however.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

Read that article already, since im on GWG all the time and everything GW2 related is posted within nanoseconds >.<.

I don't agree with the no quest thing. Yes quests have been monotonous and DE's are cool but that doesn't mean you need to remove one completely for the other.

Class based systems in general are getting old.

In a story driven game classed base systems help to identify with a character.
Most MMORPG's are not story driven however so a need to create an icon just doesn't work.

Going back to the the Wii U single player games are great when level is not a requirement or a factor.
In the Kingdom heart series level is basically just a difficulty adjuster, if your good you'll beat the game at level 1 because you have no problem dealing with the bosses routines or getting past enemies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is one of the biggest title left for the Wii and Square Enix has a though decision to make.


*Square-Enix considering adding Wii U support for Dragon Quest X*

The following information comes from Square Enix CEO Yoichi Wada...

- looking to support Wii and Wii U with Dragon Quest X
- currently doing technical investigations to see how to do this
- Dragon Quest Wii Collection features untouched, classic Dragon Quest games on purpose, in order to celebrate the series' anniversary

*Dragon Quest X has been announced for the Wii, and Square Enix has repeatedly stated that it's going to be released on that platform. But it may have support for another platform as well.

During an shareholder's meeting today (a transcript was provided at this blog), Square Enix CEO Yoichi Wada was asked about the logic of releasing DQX on the Wii when the system has passed its prime. Wada responded that Square Enix must consider making the game compatible with both the Wii and its successor, the Wii U. The company is currently doing technical investigations on how to support Wii U, said Wada.

Wada was also asked if he expects the Wii ports of Dragon Quest 1, 2 and 3 to actually sell, considering they're straight ports of the Famicom and Super Famicom versions. Wada's response was that the games are being left as is on purpose in order to celebrate the franchise's twenty-fifth

anniversary.*


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

I want it fucking now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Valve interested in Wii U, fits better with their scalability*

"Wii U seems to be a lot more powerful than the previous generation. It sort of fits better into the scalability in terms of graphics performance and CPU performance, so I think it'll be a lot easier for us to fit it into our scalability model. We've always loved Nintendo. Now it's a lot easier to look at Wii U and have it fit within that framework." - Gabe Newell, Valve



*Square-Enix considering launch title for Wii U*

Wouldn't it be nice to have a Square-Enix title built for the Wii U at launch? Square-Enix support is always a big thing to have at the launch of a platform, and that backing for a new console in Japan would be a huge deal. Square-Enix has confirmed that they're at least considering the idea of bringing out a launch title for Wii U, but they haven't committed to anything. It seems that this project would be separate from their idea of making Dragon Quest X with Wii U functionality.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

That launch title better be Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles 2.
Not some echoes of time or crystal bearers shit.

Fucking perfect opportunity to re-enact the GBA shit with 3DS's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Miyamoto on Wii U controller details, range, cradle idea, a desire for HD Zelda and more*

The following comments comes from Shigeru Miyamoto...

- controller's screen is not actually able to process information, it just relays info

*"Without going into the whether or not it is physically possible to use the device throughout your house, the device is designed for you to have your Wii U controller and television in the same room. They are designed to interact with one another."*

On trying to solve the problem of gamers and non-gamers wanting to use the TV...

*"That played into it a little bit. When you look at most TVs in home nowadays it takes awhile for them to turn on. That becomes a barrier for people. (With Wii U) you have a screen available at any time that you can check."*

- Miyamoto envisions a cradle where the Wii U controller could rest on a table, ready to pick up and play
- Miyamoto would not comment on a charging cradle

*"You should be able to play with it for the period of time you would need for something like an action game."*

- Miyamoto envisions using the controller to browse the internet, and then have content set up and waiting for someone to turn on the TV

On the new controller opening up a new world for devs...

*"It is going to be up to the developers to decide how they are going to take advantage of it."*

On a desire to create an HD Zelda game...

*"This is an HD system, our first HD system, and we want to create a real HD Zelda game for it. You will see a lot of these in-depth and deep experiences in terms of visual style. You will also see some play styles that are fun and interesting because of the play structure. We are not planning on putting any restrictions in terms of requiring developers to leverage HD in a particular ways. Even if you are using a simplier visual style it will still look very beautiful."*



*Miyamoto - Nintendo's not looking to be #1 in online gaming, looking to offer safe /important online for Wii U, possibly view what friends are playing*

The following comments come from Shigeru Miyamoto...

*"We're not going to sit here and say that our goal is to become the number one online gaming company, because that's not our goal. But, understanding that the types of experiences our consumers like to play do often contain elements to them that can be improved or may even require an online connection and also knowing that the system is going to have a browser I think suggests that obviously internet and internet connectivity is going to be very important for the system.

For example, there are opportunities to take advantage of online to expand a local, same-room multiplayer experience by connecting that to the internet and making new types of play that way. Also by having the smaller screen, being able to go online and perhaps see what game your friend is playing or see what TV they're watching, I think there's a lot of possibilities for how you could use that. Certainly internet functionality is something that will be important for the system.

We have introduced Miis to the world and everyone will hopefully have their own Mii, so obviously I think there's possibilities along those lines there. And I will say that this is a system that will have a great deal of appeal for its online connectivity. A key word for Nintendo in the online sphere has been creating an experience that's comfortable for all players, so we'll still look at that and stick to our idea of trying to create an online experience that's welcoming to everyone."*


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 22, 2011)

What the hell, what the flying hell. Apple just patented touch screens. Why is this shit even legal. I highly doubt they even invented touch screens. 



It's a good all of Nintendo's stuff is patented. It seems they saw shit like this coming. I mean this is ridiculous. It's like patenting the words "It's cool". Any tech the uses multi-touch can now be sued by Apple. Android windows etc, even Vita can be sued.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm.....Nintendo....I just don't know. :33


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol fuck HD. Last thing on my mind when it comes to gaming.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 22, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> What the hell, what the flying hell. Apple just patented touch screens. Why is this shit even legal. I highly doubt they even invented touch screens.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good all of Nintendo's stuff is patented. It seems they saw shit like this coming. I mean this is ridiculous. It's like patenting the words "It's cool". Any tech the uses multi-touch can now be sued by Apple. Android windows etc, even Vita can be sued.



Not my vita


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

Apple have patented it on phones, not gaming machines. I think, but yeah it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Apple have patented it on phones, not gaming machines. I think, but yeah it's fucking stupid.



They patented it for damn near any portable device gaming machines included, that's how vague the patent is. 

"[a] computer-implemented method, for use in conjunction with a portable multifunction device with a touch screen display, [that] comprises displaying a portion of page content, including a frame displaying a portion of frame content and also including other content of the page, on the touch screen display"

If you have a portable multi-touch screen your their bitch now.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 22, 2011)

There are enough players in that space let's hope they all pounce on it  together and squash that bullshit patent.

I hate this country more everyday.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

Nintendo is pretty tight with its patents though.

This patent is shite though, people need to teach Apple a lesson.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone think Nintendo will offer a free online service and a monthly fee service? Seems like they'd be able to get a much better quality service through a monthly fee system....unless hackers have an impending vendetta against Nintendo also.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 22, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> Anyone think Nintendo will offer a free online service and a monthly fee service? Seems like they'd be able to get a much better quality service through a monthly fee system....unless hackers have an impending vendetta against Nintendo also.



They straight-up said they were doing that a while ago for Wii/DS and then it just never really came...


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 23, 2011)

*Sakurai: I've 'no time to work' on Smash Bros. Wii U*



*Wii U power has Valve interested - Gabe Newell*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

lol both of those have been posted already.


and I don't give a shit about valve support. instead of working on half life they are doing a UBER update for TF2


MOAR CLOTHING LULWUT


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there any more news on Dragon quest X? =O


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol both of those have been posted already



That I did not know  as for Valve - they will have to pull a half life 3 unless they plan on releasing their promised "next HL2 episode" in an old dated graphics  still their support showcases a switch change in Nintendo's 3rd party philosophy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Is there any more news on Dragon quest X? =O



Yeah

*Square-Enix didn't say anything about making Dragon Quest X Wii U compatible*

Ah, the translation error hits once again! It looks like the original blog from Japan that posted up the discussion with Square-Enix's Yoichi Wada made a mistake in their transcript. Mr. Wada's comments had nothing to do with Wii U. This would make sense with the report from earlier, which indicated that Square-Enix was looking into working on Wii U launch titles.

Once again, there was no talk of adding Wii U compatibility to Dragon Quest X. With that said, the Wii U is backwards compatible with the Wii, so at least you'll be able to use Wii u to play the game!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah
> 
> *Square-Enix didn't say anything about making Dragon Quest X Wii U compatible*
> 
> ...



I see. =)

Thanks ^^

The wii U beeing backward compatible is nice. =D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

ofcourse the wii U is gonna be all


LAWL YOU HAVE NO WII MOTE BUY ONE NAOW

when putting a wii game in.

do wonder. does the wii u have a spot for plugging in a sensor bar.

or would you be able to use the controller since I saw something resembling a sensor bar on it.


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ofcourse the wii U is gonna be all
> 
> 
> LAWL YOU HAVE NO WII MOTE BUY ONE NAOW
> ...



There will be a sensor bar included with the WiiU system so yes it has a port at the back for it. There are pics of it floating around somewhere and I'm too lazy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword Inspiring Wii U Controls for Ninja Gaiden 3
*

One of the few non-Nintendo games confirmed for Wii U at E3 was Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge, a sequel under close scrutiny, as the series is no longer under the guidance of Tomonobu Itagaki.

The Wii U version is already in development, Team Ninja localization manager Peter Garza told me at the show, with the overall game about 30% finished. Garza said the team has not settled on how Ninja Gaiden 3 will utilize, but it's looking to the DS game, Dragon Sword, for inspiration.

"There was a DS version, so we have some experience with touch controls and it [Dragon Sword] seemed to be fairly well received," said Garza. "So, now we have the chance to give this full console experience with those controls on the Wii U. We've actually started development on it but we don't have anything set. We're just playing with it."

If you aren't aware, Dragon Sword is a seriously fantastic touch-based action game for the DS. Even players who can't get into the frenetic flow of Itagaki's games (me) should give it a look.

"We're looking forward to emerging of Ninja Gaiden 3 gameplay and visuals with Dragon Sword touch commands," he said. "That's where we're thinking now. Honestly, we're just playing with it, so it might change--that's the focus right now."

I wrote a not particularly flattering hands-on preview of the game, my impressions going astray because of the constant button prompts. I've been told those prompts disappear as the game progresses, but that wasn't clear from the show floor demo. The idea of playing a Dragon Sword-style game with the visual fidelity of a console Ninja Gaiden? Yes, sir, I would like that.

One last thing I have to share, if only because the quote's so ridiculous.

The DS game was not nearly as enthusiastically violent as the console versions. Were Team Ninja to merge Dragon Sword with modern Ninja Gaiden, plus the changes for Ninja Gaiden 3, we'd get something brand-new. Here's what Garza told me about the violence in this new one.

"What does it mean to cut someone with a sword, both physically and mentally?" he said. "You'll notice sequences when time slows down, the camera will zoom in. That's the representation of the sword going into the body, getting caught in the bones and the muscles of the enemy, and you have to really push through the meat of the body to finish the cut. We call that steel on bone."

Because why not, right?


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 23, 2011)

I Forgot about the Stylus Control. O_o makes me wonder how they'll use it in games...

[YOUTUBE]BuzyXf6aPo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Updated:* *Monolith Soft, known for the Xenogears games, is working on a new title for the Wii U and currently taking applications for the game. What could it be?*

Xenoblade Developer Making Wii U Game
Monolithsoft reveals mystery project to be for Nintendo's next generation hardware.
Posted on 06.24.2011 at 15:17, by Anoop Gantayat

Xenoblade developer Monolithsoft has revealed that it is developing a Wii U game. The studio updated its job solicitation page today with notice that it is seeking staff to work on a project for Nintendo's next generation hardware.

This actually isn't the first we've heard about this mysterious project from Monolith, although it is the first time the Wii U name has been associated with the game. The studio has been seeking staff for a new project since last year. Back in June, it updated the employment page, stating that the mystery project was expanding.

Positions mentioned at the recruitment page are mostly unchanged from then. The studio is seeking programmers (those with Havok and Shader experience), planners, 3D CG artists, 2D designers (those with character and mecha design experience), effect designers, motion designers, and office staff.






OMG I am hoping for Baten Kaitos 3. 

*Old news related to this.*

*Monolith Soft website features mysterious artwork*

Something is going on over at Monolith Soft, but the details remain a secret for now. The artwork above is from the company's website, and it has many people speculating that the Baten Kaitos series is returning. The artwork does seem to fit in with that franchise, but we have no concrete details at this time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Gearbox had Wii U dev kits 2 months before E3, not ready to talk Aliens Colonial Marines specifics yet*

The following information comes from producer Brian Burleson...

*"We didn't get the hardware for the Wii U until a couple of months ago, and we've been working on it since. The software, it's pretty easy to work on, so that makes things a lot easier. When you already have something working, especially on the Unreal Engine, it's a pretty basic, straightforward port at that point. Unreal makes it easier to do that, for sure. It's too early too early to talk about the specifics on that [Wii U functionality], because we've just got things working. We'll talk more about what that's going to be and what's going on in the future. But the goal is always to make it... for all the platforms to be the same. It really sucks to have a game be nerfed on one platform, or missing a feature on one platform. So the goal is always to make we're fully-featured, and that everything is the same experience. It [the game] runs on the console, and you can do some really cool stuff with it. We'll talk more about that in the future, but just think about the possibilities."*


----------



## Aeon (Jun 24, 2011)

Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> [YOUTUBE]BuzyXf6aPo0[/YOUTUBE]



         .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nintendo hoping to bring core gamers back with Wii U*

“With the Wii, we wanted to bring in as many new users as possible and have them experience the games, but as a consequence, I think a lot of the core gamers felt that it wasn’t for them, and they started moving away. With the new console and the new controller, we definitely want to bring core gamers back and create new gamers as well. So, with the Wii U, we hope that the players who were introduced to gaming for the first time on the Wii will step it up and become core gamers themselves.” - Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2011)

*I read somewhere that the new HD Zelda is already on the works for the Wii U.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Nintendo won't compare Wii U to 360/PS3, say originality and controller are more important*

The following comes from Nintendo’s Katsuya Eguchi...

*“Rather than compare specs with Microsoft and Sony, I’d like for people to view this as a different type of machine altogether. For me personally, what’s most important is what makes Wii U original, and that’s the controller.”*


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 26, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *I read somewhere that the new HD Zelda is already on the works for the Wii U.*



There is _always_ another Zelda in the works. Derp.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *I read somewhere that the new HD Zelda is already on the works for the Wii U.*



Well, I'm skeptical 'till nintendo says so.


----------



## Corran (Jun 27, 2011)

I heard new Smash Bros was in development  oh wait...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 27, 2011)

Corran said:


> I heard new Smash Bros was in development  oh wait...


It'll happen. 

eventually.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2011)

*New GoldenEye game or port ?*

*GoldenEye 007 Reloaded*






I wonder.. But the game just got released in Japan the Wii version..


a Wii U version on the way? or A new game in the series?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Capcom's Kawata, Matsuura would love to make Resident Evil for Wii U*

The following comes from Capcom producer Masachika Kawata...

*"Whether or not we actually will develop a Resident Evil title for Wii U, we'll put that aside as obviously I don't know yet. But for me personally, I'd love to do just that. It's a very, very interesting piece of hardware. Whenever I see new game machines and their new possibilities get into my head, the ideas just start flowing. I'd absolutely love to make a Resident Evil on it. I really love the idea of being able to play the game even if my wife or my kids come and steal the TV. That's great, brilliant."*

The following comes from Capcom designer Kenji Matsuura...

*"As a game designer, when I see Wii U, my first thoughts are: 'Oh wow, I could do this or that, or what would happen if I try to make a game like X,Y or Z.' My motivation instantly goes through the roof and I want to try a lot of interesting new things. Nothing's been decided specifically for Resident Evil but it certainly would be interesting."*


----------



## DedValve (Jun 27, 2011)

A Resident Evil game for the wiiU? Good I say, wiiU needs more shooters


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Developers on Wii U - EA 'believe' it can reproduce 360/PS3 graphics, THQ at launch, BioWare interested, id may work on platform*

*We're big supporters of it. There's a lot of advances in processing and GPUs and also what's happening on the interface level and online, and we're very pleased Nintendo has come out with a machine that can do HD. ...I believe it is [capable of reproducing PS3 and Xbox 360 visuals]. It certainly has the high-definition resolution. But it looks like it's definitely competitive. And it'll do some very unique things. - Frank Gibeau, president, EA Games

'I want to be there at launch this time. I don't want to come in late on this platform.' So we flew up the next week to Seattle and met with them. I took them through the first year of the launch of their Wii U and what we were making. They got really excited about what we were making. And then Darksiders II was a natural for it as a launch title because we were already tracking to around those time frames anyway. Metro is in there as well, and they wound up in the press conference. I thought we looked really good up there as far as quality goes. - THQ's Danny Bilson

I saw a picture of it and it looked kind of big and weird but then I talked to someone who actually put their hands on it and they said, 'No, no, it's light and seems cool,' so... It's either genius, or it's crazy, or it's both. I don't know. I do like the idea of the touch-screen in the middle as that basically means you can reconfigure the controls of your game to be whatever you want. From a development standpoint that's pretty neat. - Dave Grossman, design director, Telltale Games

Any time you have a new interface option that's really interesting to us. We obviously make games with a lot of depth. If there are ways we can improve upon how we deliver that and how we help players to experience it, that's interesting.

It's definitely something we'll look at. I would suspect we'll take a similar track as we took with Kinect, for example with Mass Effect 3. We'll look at it and see what Nintendo does with it. They'll always have the craziest, most innovative way to approach it. Then, we'll think about how we might possibly be able to use it and see if it makes sense. - Greg Zeschuk, co-founder, BioWare

It's a perfectly valid target for our id Tech 5 development platform. It's going to be very interesting to see what the marketing uptake of the Wii U is. If they're able to convert a lot of their existing Wii customers that are not hardcore gamers, that don't have the other consoles, then yeah, I'd certainly be interested in moving our technology over there.

Motion control can't be tacked on to a lot of different types of games. You need a game designed for motion control. While local touch-screen is something practically any game could derive some value out of. - John Carmack, co-founder, id Software*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2011)

*EA 'blown away' by Wii U innovation, won't comment on how long they've been working with the system
*
A portion of a GamesIndustry interview with EA's Frank Gibeau...

Q: John Riccitiello was on stage at Nintendo's E3 conference earlier this month, the first time he's been on stage with the company before. EA is obviously betting big on the Wii U.

Frank Gibeau: We were really blown away by the unique innovation that Nintendo brings with the Wii U controller on a high performance machine. The ability to do HD graphics and access game experiences in a completely novel way and a way that's never been seen before, it really struck our fancy. We were excited by what Nintendo presented to us, we thought about it and it fits well with what we're trying to do with our franchises like FIFA and Madden and Battlefield. There's great horsepower there, great innovation and Nintendo's got fantastic branding. We're platform agnostic as a company so if we find something we believe will have success commercially and critically, and has a business model that works for us, we're in.

Q: How long have you been working with Nintendo behind the scenes on that?

Frank Gibeau: We've had it for a little while, I can't really go into the details of it. We've had machines and we've been working on games. At the E3 press conference what was really important for us was to establish the relationship and talk about a few things, what we're thinking about and excited about, and we'll show games when they're looking ready, when they're looking tight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Activision - Wii U supports 'rich multiplayer games', have had dev kits for awhile now*

*A portion of a Guardian interview with Activision's Bobby Kotick..*.

G: Activision has expressed its support for the Wii U and Vita. How relevant do you think specialist hardware is in the new era of smartphone, tablet and cloud-based gaming?

BK: There will always be a need for specialised hardware to satisfy the needs of gamers. With the Wii U … from a development perspective, having a Nintendo device that is on parity with the other hardware from a graphics perspective was really necessary. For the kinds of games we create, it was becoming very difficult for us to support the Wii with the expectations that our gamers have. I think that the user-interface itself is very clever – there will be a lot of innovation to come from having the second screen. It's also critically important that you can use the existing physical interfaces with the new device because those are really compelling. Nintendo has always done a very good job of thinking about the user experience and this is no exception.

G: So this is something you can bring your core games on to? Might we see Modern Warfare and Prototype on Wii U?

BK: Well, without telling you our title plans, it's now more possible to do deep rich multiplayer games – we need more clarity from Nintendo on the online capabilities, but we've had development systems for a while now and we're very enthusiastic about it.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 30, 2011)

> June 30, 2011 by The News Team                      Filed Under: , ,
> *"Our motto has always been: We  want to make our gmaes available to the widest audience possible on  whatever platforms that will support the game.  So to whatever extent  new consoles fit with the kind of games we are making and support them  technologically, we would certainly do that.  The Wii wasn't even an  option - we would have to make wholesale changes to the games we were  making on Xbox 360, PS3 and PC to make them work on Wii.  I honestly  know nothing about the tech specs of the new platforms and whether or  not they are a good fit for what we are making with say Rage and Skyrim  and Prey 2.  If they are a good fit for the kind of games we are making  then absolutely, we would look to put them out for those. But beyond  that I can't get into specifics." - Bethesda marketing VP Pete Hines*
> Well I guess we'll find out soon enough if Bethesda thinks the  platform is powerful enough.  Other devs are finding it able to run  their 360/PS3 titles, so I don't see why Bethesda would have issues.
> *
> ...


um.. 10 char etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Carmack - More inclined than ever to work on Nintendo platforms, Wii U a 'slam dunk' for Tech 5 games, Wii U controller offers more 'good uses' than Kinect/Move*

The following comments come from id's John Carmack...

*"Pretty early on we had a pretty negative experience with Nintendo back in the Super Nintendo days. They were a different company then. They were very much about tightening, controlling the sorts of things that they want to have happen on their consoles. But that’s long in the past. The issues in the current time have just been technology missteps, where we’re out of step with them; we were at a clear point where designing for the 360, PS3 and PC made lots of sense. But you couldn’t have one content development project naturally bridge the gap. If anything, I’m much more inclined to want to develop something for Nintendo now because I’ve got a 6-year-old son and we play Wii and DS games all the time. I’d be happy to do something there. It just hasn’t been the right fit for where id Software is with our projects and technologies.

It should be a slam dunk to move over to Tech 5 games on there. We haven’t had that discussion yet as a company, but it seems technically like it’s a valid target, so I’m always happy to go ahead and get a new box in and see what it takes to bring it up and see the pros and cons of the choices they made. I think they probably made a fairly intelligent decision with the Wii U.

I think there may be more good uses of that [Wii U tablet] than [there are for] the current generation with Kinect and Move... there’s clearly a subset of games for which things like that are appropriate for. We’ve been going on with how can we use those types of motion things with Rage and it’s hard to take a game that’s fundamentally designed around a controller and get value out of doing some of those other things, while adding extra touch interfaces there, that seems like something that almost every game could make some use of without it being just like, 'Oh, we have to do something like this.' Because if you remember, when the DS came out, there was a lot of talk about how, ‘Isn’t this going to be just a gimmick?’ But really it did turn out to be quite a good interface to build on."*


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 1, 2011)

So much hype from devs from some notable companies still going around. 

2012 come faster, the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 2, 2011)

Much respect for the Carmack love.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 2, 2011)

Not really enthusiastic anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Capcom not ready to talk Wii u, but very close with Nintendo*

“Coming to the topic of Wii U, we continue to have conversations about best to tackle that. I have nothing to confirm right now, but we’re close with Nintendo. That’s probably the best way I’d put it. You can draw your own conclusions from there.” - Capcom's Christian Svensson


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Reggie - Wii U won't be a tough sell, different branding, Wii to Wii U streaming, Wii U to 3DS, robust online, no 3D console*

*A portion of a Forbes interview with Reggie Fils-Aime...*

Reggie Fils-Aime: What we are doing with Wii U is creating an ability for games to leverage two different screens; the big screen in your room, and the smaller handheld screen in front of you. By doing so it opens up all of these different experiences. The experience I use to describe it to someone is to imagine a first person shooter, where instead of constantly having to look at the screen, now I’ve got things happening all around me.

It’s a great experience. I don’t think it’s going to be a hard sell. I think that communicating to consumers through the magic of the second window, you can have a totally unique experience, with another player still in the room… I don’t think it’s a difficult sell.

F: You don’t think consumers will be confused by two Nintendo consoles on shelves?

RFA: They are different machines, and they’re going to have their own separate software. Even though the Wii software is backward compatible to Wii U, the branding will be a little bit different, the messaging will be a little bit different. I think we’ve had enough experiences separating out consoles in a transitional period to make that happen.

F: So if I’m connected to Netflix on my Wii, I could watch Netflix on the controller?

RFA: Theoretically, that’s possible.

F: How will the Wii U inter-operate with Nintendo’s handheld game devices?

RFA: All we’ve said to date is that we see the opportunity for cross-platform playing. We have one key developer with a very strong relationship to Nintendo, the same developer who created Smash Brothers, that is envisioning a Smash Brothers experience that will be cross platform between Wii U and 3DS. So we’re certainly thinking about it. What I would say is our experience will likely be very different than what our competitors are doing.

F: Would it be reasonable to expect there might be a new or significantly upgraded online presence when the new console comes out?

RFA: We’ve said that the Wii U will have an extremely robust online experience. There will be other publishers talking about that as well, and from our perspective, we think it’s much more compelling for that information to come from the publishers than to come from us.

F: You were first on the 3D bandwagon with the 3DS, now Sony’s selling a 3D monitor, and 3D gaming is becoming more mainstream. Does 3D come to the console at some point?

RFA: In our view, what’s key to the 3D experience is that there be nothing between you and the machine. So for us, 3D gaming without glasses is a key part of the proposition. Right now the TV’s that offer that… I would argue they’re overpriced.. and a fairly small screen. There may come a time when 3D without glasses becomes appropriate for console, but we don’t see that in the near future.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jul 5, 2011)

I really hope they deliver with their online system.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> I really hope they deliver with their online system.



Same. No friend codes is great start, glad they realized how shitty that was.


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2011)

Reminds me of the comments Nintendo execs made about the Wii graphics saying, "You will say wow"...

So far its all bullshit to me, I don't trust Nintendo much with the PR mouthpieces since we have been burned before.


			
				From that Forbes interview said:
			
		

> Forbes: Your online services are very different than what your competitors offer. Isn’t something missing, that you can’t offer the sort of experience I can get on Xbox Live?
> 
> Reggie Fils-Aime: I don’t think it is an issue for us, and here’s why. We’ve seen what our competitors have done, and we’ve acknowledged that we need to do more online, starting with the launch of our eShop on Nintendo 3DS, and we’re going to continue to build our online capability.For Wii U, we’re going to take that one step further, and what we’re doing is creating a much more flexible system that will allow the best approaches by independent publishers to come to bear. *So instead of a situation where a publisher has their own network and wants that to be the predominant platform, and having arguments with platform holders, we’re going to welcome that. We’re going to welcome that from the best and the brightest of the third party publishers.*


Prepare to have EA, Ubisoft, Activision and many other logins


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Booo. That just gives them more opportunity to charge for multiplayer for each game. Something I wouldn't put past all those publishers to do.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't mind the log ins, that's not new with EA. Anyone remembers Marvel Nemesis on the PS2? Or how many PS2 games worked?

And hey, at least is better than 5838582885848482894.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 6, 2011)

Login should be at least unified it's the very least could do. Everything else could be different like stores etc but it'd be annoying as hell if login was aswell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Iwata - Wii U will appeal to core gamers, 3D technically possible, Wii's future*

*A portion of a Mercury News interview with Satoru Iwata...*


Q: How will the Wii U better appeal to game enthusiasts than the Wii?

A: When we considered what to do with the graphics capability of the Wii, we put more attention and focus on the ability to create new experiences rather than the quality of the graphics. For popular genres in the Western world such as the shooter games, the picture quality is actually very important. And as a result, we have not been able to provide hardcore video game players with the option they really want with the Wii. That sort of picture-processing issue is going to be solved this time around.

These hardcore gamers are the ones that are looking forward to something brand new, some brand new entertainment. With Wii U , we will be able to provide them with that.

This new controller is going to be very intuitive, but at the same time it can be very sophisticated. And together, I think we will be able to offer a new form of entertainment that can satisfy the needs of the core gamers.

Q: Is the Wii U going to support 3-D?

A: If you are going to connect Wii U with a home TV capable of displaying 3-D images, technologically, yes, it is going to be possible, but that's not the area we are focusing on.

When it comes to 3-D, we already have the 3DS, and each owner of the Nintendo 3DS is capable of viewing 3-D images. However, when it comes to the home console, it depends upon the availability of 3-D TV sets at home, which, unfortunately, is not expanding enough. And rather than pouring a lot of energy into that kind of area, with the Wii U we'd like to focus more on each Wii U owner being able to have an equal opportunity to enjoy it.

Q: Are you worried in the short term about sales of the original Wii? They've been weak lately, and now you've announced a new console, which could depress them further.

A: Well, of course, no single entertainment device can enjoy eternal popularity. And when it comes to Wii, we have to understand that any potential sales are going to be affected by the seasonalities much more than before.

If we cannot sell as well as we expect to during the holiday sales season, it's going to be a grave concern for us. But right now, I think it's premature to say, in terms of the current sales, what the one-year sales (result) will be like.

It's nothing new. Last year and two years before, many people were very much concerned about the future of the Wii around this time of the year. However, the fact of the matter is that it ended up being the top-selling home console hardware of the year two years in a row, each year exceeding the previous record. That's simply because the Wii was able to enjoy great sales during the holiday season.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Darksiders II dev: Nintendo has been supportive with Wii U, easier to develop for than PS3, on par with 360*

Vigil Games has been very pleased with Wii U so far. David Adams, general manager of Vigil, told Game Informer that Nintendo has been supportive towards the studio by providing early access to kits and the company’s development site quickly. Adams believes that Nintendo is dedicated to assisting third-parties by providing them with knowledge to get their content running on the console.

Vigil was able to create a running build of Darksiders II on the console in the span of just five weeks. What’s impressive is that only three developers were working on most of the project. Although it took some time to learn the system’s quirks, Adams said that it became easier to work with the platform as the team gained more experience.

Adams also seems to think that developing for Wii U is easier than what he has encountered on the PlayStation 3 and is roughly similar to the Xbox 360. He told Game Informer:


*“…You can tell the way the software is organized, the way the APRs are writen, that very shortly, it will become a pretty easy platform to develop for. Personally, I don’t really get into the what’s easier and that, but definitely from a pure programmer point of view, it’s definitely a lot easier than say the PS3 was. It’s probably on par with like the 360 as far as just ease of APIs, simplicity of how you interact with the hardware, and that sort of thing.”*



*Darksiders II developers talk Wii U*

Vigil Games general manager David Adams and technical director Colin Bonstead have provided some commentary about Wii U for Game Informer in an eight minute interview. Unfortunately, I don’t believe the video can be embedded, so you’ll just have to watch the interview for yourself here. However, I’ve transcribed some of the important bits from the video for those who aren’t interested in viewing it…

- David Adams has always loved Nintendo platforms
- Excited to be involved with a new console and launch
- Was also a challenge since the corporate office asked if they could pull it off in time for E3
- Took about a week to get their base libraries up and running on the console without graphics
- Another week and a half to get graphics to a point where you could seen something on the screen and play the game (basically rainbow colors)
- Then worked on getting the features and graphical features in
- Took about 5 weeks in total from when they found out about it
- Worked on it until the last day of E3
- Fully functional build was ready at that point
- Majority of the work was three programmers
- Nintendo decided not to show the game for various reasons
- A lot of challenges and late nights
- Team was finding things and telling Nintendo about them and learned how to solve problems themselves
- This was unlike the PS3/360 in that all problems have already been solved
- First time the team has been working with Nintendo
- Nintendo has been very supportive
- Gave dev kits and access to the dev site quickly
- Nintendo does their best to answer questions
- Adams believes Nintendo seems pretty dedicated to helping developers get up to speed on the hardware and get stuff working
- Development became easier towards the end as the team became more familiar with the hardware
- Adams thinks it’ll be a pretty easy platform to develop for
- Adams believes that being able to use the controller to manage your inventory, map, and other elements will be a huge advantage to the player
- Bonstead could see you using the controller to aim a weapon in the game
- Bonstead says that, with a little effort, they could probably run the full game on the controller
- Fairly simple code can be used to put the entire game on the controller




5 weeks for a build? that is really fast. O_o


----------



## SenshiManny (Jul 6, 2011)

> July 6, 2011 by The News Team                      Filed Under:
> An excerpt of Nintendo's shareholder meeting Q&A:We think it very important to make several hits from the  third-party software publishers within the first year from the release  of the platform, while offering Nintendo software seamlessly. In order  to achieve this goal, we have shared information about the new hardware  with the software publishers earlier than we did previously and built a  cooperative structure, and we are developing several titles in  collaboration with these publishers. I cannot talk in detail about the  names of the titles, or with which publishers we are currently  collaborating, because we have not announced this information yet, but  what we are aiming for with the Nintendo 3DS and the Wii U is, platforms  which have much more software and a wider variety of software than the  former Nintendo DS or Wii. Therefore, we are thinking of creating an  environment where software from other companies will become hits. Please  understand that Nintendo is prepared to invest in order to make this a  reality.​Maybe money really can buy you love.
> ,
> Thanks for passing this along *ss4cypher*!


charactersftw and such


----------



## J. Fooly (Jul 6, 2011)

A crapload of more good 3rd party characters in Smash?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 6, 2011)

Yet I aint got no fucking xenoblade and shit.

Iwata speaks for Japan  and Europe not North America, since North America been abandoned.

Who knows maybe Wii U is their restart and everything negative about the Wii's final moments will be considered the past.

Better make sure Namco spews out those Tales of.
Square puts out those RPG's.
Get some FPS'.
Get some TPS (I like TPS's)
yeah...


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 7, 2011)

*Ubisoft 'extremely limited' by PS3 and 360*

"AI has always been the real battleground, " he told GamesIndustry.biz. "The challenge is that, if you see an AI coming, you've failed. And that's a problem we have to overcome as we create the impression of flawless, seamless worlds."

"In general the industry expects that graphics will not be a strong feature any more... Obviously, graphics are better for marketing purposes because you can show things. AI you can't show."

"Our challenge with the PlayStation 3 and Xbox [360] is that we're extremely limited in what we can do. It's a challenge for the engineers to provide nice graphics and nice AI and nice sound with a very small amount of memory and computation time."

"We think that the next generation of consoles won't have these limits any more. Games might have more realistic graphics and more on-screen, but what's the value of making something more realistic and better animated if you have poor AI?"


----------



## Corran (Jul 7, 2011)

Why post that article in here? There is no mention of WiiU at all in it. And if they aren't satisfied with PS3 or 360 then a year after WiiU is out they won't be satisfied with that too I bet.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Why post that article in here? There is no mention of WiiU at all in it. And if they aren't satisfied with PS3 or 360 then a year after WiiU is out they won't be satisfied with that too I bet.



They were talking in relation to the WiiU as that is the only next gen console we know about so it pertains a fair amount.

Sounds like your just moaning for the sake of moaning.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> A crapload of more good 3rd party characters in Smash?


maybe?lol



Spirit King said:


> They were talking in relation to the WiiU as that is the only next gen console we know about so it pertains a fair amount.
> 
> Sounds like your just moaning for the sake of moaning.


 Did you read the Darksiders 2 news that I posted? related to your news. thanks for posting Spirit. 


*Nintendo: 'Wii U launch line-up to be considered more carefully than ever'*


Nintendo President Satoru Iwata has said that Nintendo is thinking about which games should be on Wii U's launch line-up more carefully than ever before.

*"We must reflect on the fact that we were not able to launch Nintendo 3DS at a time when a sufficient number of strong software titles were ready," said Iwata. "In order to avoid the same thing from happening to the Wii U, we are considering details, such as what software is suitable for the launch, more carefully than ever before."*

Still, it's good to hear that Nintendo is carefully considering the Wii U launch line-up. What games do you think should be on it?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2011)

A smash brothers or online pokemon game would do nintendo good.

I don't think the problem lies with a strong lineup but people should just have something that keeps them playing for a good while.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> A smash brothers or online pokemon game would do nintendo good.
> 
> I don't think the problem lies with a strong lineup but people should just have something that keeps them playing for a good while.


 I agreed and I think Nintendo is thinking about how this line up is going to shape. 3DS had the weakest Line Up ever "other people believe the DS had it worst" so I see why Nintendo is going to be careful about this. I wonder what first party game Nintendo is going to launch with Wii U. I have a feeling that it is Stars Fox Turn in this matter with Online. F-Zero is my second best guess. No Mario,Zelda or Metroid this time around so Nintendo is going second tier or third tier on Launch.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jul 7, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> A smash brothers or *online pokemon game* would do nintendo good.
> 
> I don't think the problem lies with a strong lineup but people should just have something that keeps them playing for a good while.



THIS.

Nintendo needs a pokemon game for the WiiU with all of the continents and pokemon in it and a customizable character from the start with a robust online battle&trade mode and beautiful graphics. Shit would be cash.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2011)

I wonder if Reggie is the best thing for nintendo. He only seems to care much about numbers than fan satisfaction. Problem is, it can't really work that well in the game market. The console won't survive as long as it should because of that.

This is why the playstation will always sell because consumers KNOW that they will have access to about 90% of the games on the market. Nintendo needs to bring out all games even if it means it comes at a loss. 

Consider it an investment with initial losses. You absorb a few loses in the initial stage but you get the consumers more and more. Developers go to where the consumers are and in addition to that Nintendo consoles have become very easy to develop for in comparison to the other consoles. Therefore developers have both a very good developing environment plus the consumers they know will buy there products and you have a very successful and thriving business.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Gearbox Founder Labels Wii U a 'Stop-Gap' Console*
But still thinks Nintendo's new hardware is 'fantastic'

By its own admission, Nintendo's reveal of the Wii U at this year's E3 was less than ideal. There was the initial confusion over whether the Wii U was a new console or merely a new controller for the existing Wii, there was the lack of any real technical specifications revealed, and then there was the fact that the gameplay demonstrations appeared to exhibit a level of graphical quality that merely matched the standards of current generation Xbox 360 and PS3 games rather than exceed them. 

During a recent interview with IGN AU, Gearbox Software co-founder and chief creative officer Brian Martel weighed in with his thoughts on Nintendo's next hardware offering. 

"Right now we're still finding out what kind of final tech specs the Wii U is going to have," said Martel. 

"But we like the system a lot; we think it's going to be a really cool stop-gap in between this generation and the next generation. We think it's really smart of Nintendo, and the fact that as a platform it's a lot more capable for hardcore first-person shooter-style gaming – for us that's fantastic." 

Martel went on to talk about how the Wii U hardware and controller could potentially benefit Gearbox's upcoming Aliens: Colonial Marines. 

"We've got the [Aliens: Colonial Marines] engine running on the Wii U, and as far as the console goes, you're going to see textures at a resolution that you haven't seen on [the current] generation," said Martel. 

"But the thing we're most excited about is: what can we do with the controller? So the obvious thing for us is that we can do the motion tracker [on the controller screen], or the sentry gun information – all that kind of stuff. That stuff is really sexy for us. Getting the information off the screen and onto this device is a fantastic idea, right? So can we have a HUD-less environment? Yeah, probably. That would be fantastic, right?"


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I wonder what first party game Nintendo is going to launch with Wii U.



I think Pikmin 3 is a given.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder if Reggie is the best thing for nintendo. He only seems to care much about numbers than fan satisfaction. Problem is, it can't really work that well in the game market. The console won't survive as long as it should because of that.
> 
> This is why the playstation will always sell because consumers KNOW that they will have access to about 90% of the games on the market. Nintendo needs to bring out all games even if it means it comes at a loss.
> 
> Consider it an investment with initial losses. You absorb a few loses in the initial stage but you get the consumers more and more. Developers go to where the consumers are and in addition to that Nintendo consoles have become very easy to develop for in comparison to the other consoles. Therefore developers have both a very good developing environment plus the consumers they know will buy there products and you have a very successful and thriving business.



You are right, but ever since this Gen started, Nintendo seems to do anything to avoid selling at a loss. The Wii has seen nothing but sure profit games (and shovelware ) and overpriced plastic peripherals. It's apparent when you read interviews with Reggie and he constantly brings up sales numbers, and the Wii's mass appeal.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You are right, but ever since this Gen started, Nintendo seems to do anything to avoid selling at a loss. The Wii has seen nothing but sure profit games (and shovelware ) and overpriced plastic peripherals. It's apparent when you read interviews with Reggie and he constantly brings up sales numbers, and the Wii's mass appeal.



TBF Nintendo's main source of income is from the game industry, you can't expect them to purposely sell things sell things at a loss. It would be nice if they did but you can't expect them to. Microsoft and Sony don't sell things at a loss because it's good for their fans, they do it because they expect to gain more money in the long run or gain very lucrative capital. They can only do this because they're very successful else where to off set the losses. 

So moaning oh no Nintendo don't care for their fans because they don't sell at a loss is just naive. I mean come on Microsoft have mostly ditched hardcore in favour of Kinetic, and Sony just have far too many problems to deal with.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Fairly interesting article not Wii U related but Nintendo related about about Nintendo exec salaries. Wasn't really sure where to post it, but this seemed like the best place.



Don't bite my head off because of it.


----------



## Corran (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd be interested to hear how much Reggie gets paid.
And if Iwata got a bonus for last years performance I'd like to see the previous years since they were even more profitable for Nintendo. I don't think this years bonus will be as big depending on how 3DS does in the holidays


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'd be interested to hear how much Reggie gets paid.
> And if Iwata got a bonus for last years performance I'd like to see the previous years since they were even more profitable for Nintendo. I don't think this years bonus will be as big depending on how 3DS does in the holidays



I doubt the 3DS is making the company do particularily badly by any stretch of the imagination. You have to remember there's a reasonably big markup on each of those things so while they're not selling as much as they expected it's still making them a fair amount of money. It's the saturation of wii and DS that's hurting them, with the 3DS sales not being enough to cover them. 

Still Nintendo is a very big company that produces large amounts of profits, although they are almost solely dependent on the games industry just because they're not making as much as before doesn't mean their still not making a heck of a lot.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 8, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder if Reggie is the best thing for nintendo. He only seems to care much about numbers than fan satisfaction. Problem is, it can't really work that well in the game market. The console won't survive as long as it should because of that.
> 
> This is why the playstation will always sell because consumers KNOW that they will have access to about 90% of the games on the market. Nintendo needs to bring out all games even if it means it comes at a loss.
> 
> Consider it an investment with initial losses. You absorb a few loses in the initial stage but you get the consumers more and more. Developers go to where the consumers are and in addition to that Nintendo consoles have become very easy to develop for in comparison to the other consoles. Therefore developers have both a very good developing environment plus the consumers they know will buy there products and you have a very successful and thriving business.




And yet the Nintendo wii made a profit for Nintendo in the first 6 months of release whereas Sony has yet to receive a return on investment for the PS3.

I may not like the route Nintendo took with the Wii or Reggie but it works for Nintendo. At least now their trying to get back to the hardcore gamers.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 8, 2011)

DedValve said:


> And yet the Nintendo wii made a profit for Nintendo in the first 6 months of release whereas Sony has yet to receive a return on investment for the PS3.
> 
> I may not like the route Nintendo took with the Wii or Reggie but it works for Nintendo. At least now their trying to get back to the hardcore gamers.



I know that Nintendo made a profit with the wii. That wasn't the point i was making.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I know that Nintendo made a profit with the wii. That wasn't the point i was making.



His point was that neither Sony nor microsoft made very much money if any on their respective consoles using that method, in fact Sony's division is doing terribly. So clearly Nintendo know what they're doing and Sony most certainly don't. 

They're all business's trying to make a profit, and both Sony and microsoft ended up copying Nintendo because of it's success. 

Until Nintendo starts messing up it seems almost ridiculous to tell them to start doing what their not particularily successful competitors are doing.

Some consumers may not particularily like it but so far it works, and the other methods don't work anywhere near as well.

I'm not saying they shouldn't try getting as many third party games as possible, but I doubt they should be making massive losses in order to do so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

*News: Fear of Leaks Led to Early Wii U Reveal*

*Satoru Iwata reveals that the heightened risk of information leaking means Nintendo are forced to unveil their consoles earlier...*

While Nintendo carved their own path this E3 with the unveiling of their next generation console, the elephant in the room is that Wii U is still a long way from launch; possibly over a year away.

If Nintendo had it their way, they would wait to announce a system the day before they could release it. But CEO Satoru Iwata has explained that the combination of Nintendo's reliance on outside hardware manufacturers and a recent upsurge of interest in what the company's future holds means that the risk of leaks to the press once a system starts development is higher than ever. This is the reason that Wii U and, to an extent, 3DS were revealed to the public disproportionally early.

In the past, when Nintendo did not receive as much attention as we do now, we did not have to worry about the spread of our confidential information since it did not have any value in society, but since the Nintendo DS and the Wii created a social phenomenon, "Nintendo's next move" commands great attention and extreme news value. Therefore, although we go to great lengths to ensure that this will not happen, there are cases where, even if a person receives information under a Non-Disclosure Agreement, the information is leaked because there is great temptation. Even for the Wii U, some people may be aware, if they had been checking the Internet, that information with true and false rumors mixed together was spread on the Internet before the announcement. Therefore, as for new hardware, even if we wanted to, it is extremely challenging to realize a situation where a product is announced and then launched the next day.
Iwata also made a distinction between Nintendo's hardware and software, the latter being unique as it does not require any external involvement to develop. This means that Nintendo games can be announced and then released in a very short period of time, although even then, consumers sometimes voice discontent with the lack of time to consider purchasing.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> His point was that neither Sony nor microsoft made very much money if any on their respective consoles using that method, in fact Sony's division is doing terribly. So clearly Nintendo know what they're doing and Sony most certainly don't.
> 
> They're all business's trying to make a profit, and both Sony and microsoft ended up copying Nintendo because of it's success.
> 
> ...



Sony is no longer selling at a loss. And both Microsoft and Sony are doing very well. I don't know where you got not particularly successful from. Looks like you're just using vague words because you actually don't know.

At most you could say MS and Sony aren't making as huge a profit margin as Nintendo, who is selling their Wii with old tech at a relatively high price. And not to mention peripherals and expensive controllers that are way overpriced. But nope, if you brought that up it would work against your argument because it shows how ludicrous it is for Nintendo to not bring over just a few games at a possible, not even guaranteed loss.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sony is no longer selling at a loss. And both Microsoft and Sony are doing very well. I don't know where you got not particularly successful from. Looks like you're just using vague words because you actually don't know.
> 
> At most you could say MS and Sony aren't making as huge a profit margin as Nintendo, who is selling their Wii with old tech at a relatively high price. And not to mention peripherals and expensive controllers that are way overpriced. But nope, if you brought that up it would work against your argument because it shows how ludicrous it is for Nintendo to not bring over just a few games at a possible, not even guaranteed loss.



No Sony is still in loss, huge amounts. They just aren't selling at a loss anymore. They still haven't recouped the losses they've had for the past 5 years.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2011)

Sony was never "in a loss" they were just selling at a loss at first, they make electronics and shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Monolith Soft opens new studio*


- opened a studio in Kyoto
- this was done in order to expand its partnership with Nintendo
- seeking 3DCG designers, management staff, system management staff
- also seeking staff for Wii U project


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sony was never "in a loss" they were just selling at a loss at first, they make electronics and shit.



Games division I'm talking about obviously, and the main company is now in loss thanks to earthquake. But yeah obviously this conversation was about the games division.

Either way my point still stands.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2011)

I know, but they more or less don't care because they're a part of something much larger.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I know, but they more or less don't care because they're a part of something much larger.



I know I get get that and some of the loss from the games division was so the rest of the company could make more money but still, you can't really say Nintendo should take lessons from them considering the state of the games division in both companies.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I know I get get that and some of the loss from the games division was so the rest of the company could make more money but still, you can't really say Nintendo should take lessons from them considering the state of the games division in both companies.



Sony is selling their consoles at a lost and the loses that they incur is due to the complexity of the console but that's not i'm saying. Obviously Nintendo makes better consoles than their competitors but my main concern is how nintendo looks on games. Basically they prefer to make 10 mario party games than one new IP simply because the mario party games will sell. But that doesn't bode very well for the harcore gamers that might want something new or god forbid sequels to the games they've made over the decades that wasn't labelled mario or zelda. 

Mario and Zelda just isn't enough anymore.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Sony is selling their consoles at a lost and the loses that they incur is due to the complexity of the console but that's not i'm saying. Obviously Nintendo makes better consoles than their competitors but my main concern is how nintendo looks on games. Basically they prefer to make 10 mario party games than one new IP simply because the mario party games will sell. But that doesn't bode very well for the harcore gamers that might want something new or god forbid sequels to the games they've made over the decades that wasn't labelled mario or zelda.
> 
> Mario and Zelda just isn't enough anymore.



Nintendo makes plenty of new IP's just noone buys them, then people start moaning about their supposed lack of new IP's. If you compare Nintendo to most game developers they actually make more than average. A lot more than either Sony or Microsoft. Just because they don't sell well doesn't give you the right to moan about the lack of them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Cliffy B. ready to buy Wii U, thinks trash talkers will buy as well*

"From what I’ve seen, it looks pretty cool. It seems like you can stream your game from your television directly to your [tablet] controller, so if you have irritable bowel syndrome, or a small bladder, you can still play it in the toilet. That’s great. But, you know, from what people are saying online, they’re like, 'Oh, it’s just a DreamCast, whatever.' But it’s like, 'Dude, what’s old is new sometimes.' The Power Glove [back on NES] led to the Wii, right? The Virtual Boy led to the 3DS, right? A lot of these older technologies that you forget about are [the technological predecessors]. The Kinect is a sophisticated webcam, right? So I’m just dying to see it. It’s Nintendo. I’ll buy it. I know I’ll buy it. They’ll talk sh*t but they’ll buy it." - Cliffy B.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2011)

I won't be buying it at all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 8, 2011)

im not buying it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

*EA CEO - Wii U 'transcends anything I've done before', second screen enhances gameplay in 'really powerful' ways*

The following comments come from EA CEO John Riccitiello...
*
"It's a high definition platform and I love the controller. I just think it’s cool. You’re a gamer - so you’ve got the screen here [in your hands] and you’ve got the [TV] screen there and you’ve got full control. Personally, while there’s some great experiences on Move, and there’s some great experiences on Kinect, I’m not a motion control guy. It’s still too imprecise for me. I like shooting something and hitting it. I like turning a corner and feeling precision. So I still like my swizzle sticks and my shoulder buttons and my Xs and Os, etc. But there is something about having that second screen that transcends anything I’ve ever done before. I can draw a pass pattern for Madden, I can be playing an FPS up here while I’m calling in air strikes or whatever I want to do. I can give all the detailed control off the screen, I can see another part of a map... I always find it breaks the spell for me when I’m playing a game with a squad and I have to stop the action and move up for them. Now I can just move them down here [on the tablet]. I think there’s something really powerful about a second screen that I think really matters. I think we’re just beginning to realize what we can do with it and I think it’s obvious we can do a lot with it."*


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2011)

Everyone is going to buy it anyway, so it doesn't really matter what bad things they say about it.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 8, 2011)

Everyone who says they're not going to buy it in this thread will buy it. There's no reason to turn down this awesomeness.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2011)

> Everyone who says they're not going to buy it in this thread will buy it. There's no reason to turn down this awesomeness.



I really won't but it at all.  Going to stick with PC gaming.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I really won't but it at all.  Going to stick with PC gaming.



That's fair enough. I'm not even sure if I will be able to buy it on release, damn being a poor student.

TBF all those people talking about how their gonna wait until next Xbox/PS3 comes out reminded me of when the 360 came out and everyone was saying how the PS3 was going to kick it's ass due to superior graphics. Of course it turned out that the PS3 had one of the shittest launches of all time and most ended up just buying a Xbox 360.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sony was never "in a loss" they were just selling at a loss at first, they make electronics and shit.




You seem to be a little bit confused. There is a difference between "in a loss" and selling at a loss. 

Sony invested millions, maybe billions into the Playstation 3. They have yet returned a profit on the PS3. The ps3 was a horrible failure when your looking at it from a business standpoint. Sure it's a very popular console and Sony made a lot of money on the game but there was such a huge investment on the PS3 and the risk was too high. Sadly that risk didn't pay off. Sony has yet to recieve a profit on a PS3. 

Note: That is completely different from selling the ps3 for a profit. 

Companies (minus nintendo) usually sell consoles at a loss with the idea that they'll gain that return on investment through games. The ps3 games did not cover the investment sony put in the PS3 and it still in debt. Only recently did it start to turn a profit but I doubt that it'll put Sony out of the debt they had with the PS3. They probably already counted this console as a loss.



Do you understand now?


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Nintendo makes plenty of new IP's just noone buys them, then people start moaning about their supposed lack of new IP's. If you compare Nintendo to most game developers they actually make more than average. A lot more than either Sony or Microsoft. Just because they don't sell well doesn't give you the right to moan about the lack of them.



This is why I think Nintendo should keep going back to old ideas ie Kid Icarus. Old ideas made fresh that dont seem lame like them trying to make the next halo or whatever.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Nintendo doesn't advertise their new Ip's enough.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> You seem to be a little bit confused. There is a difference between "in a loss" and selling at a loss.
> 
> Sony invested millions, maybe billions into the Playstation 3. They have yet returned a profit on the PS3. The ps3 was a horrible failure when your looking at it from a business standpoint. Sure it's a very popular console and Sony made a lot of money on the game but there was such a huge investment on the PS3 and the risk was too high. Sadly that risk didn't pay off. Sony has yet to recieve a profit on a PS3.
> 
> ...



You seem to be confused with the the use of my words "Sony" and "PS3".

I was referring to the company as a whole when I said Sony; not just the product, which yes is in a loss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ken Levine: “No plans” to make Wii U games*

Despite being featured in Nintendo’s developer reel for Wii U at E3, Ken Levine reiterated to IGN that he has no plans to make any Wii U games at the moment. Levine, however, does appreciate the idea of being able to play a full-blown console game on the controller and likes that the “pad” features two control sticks.

*“Just to be clear, there are no plans. I’m not saying it can’t happen, but we have no plans to do any games for that platform. There are things about it that, as a core gamer, really appeal to me, that have nothing to do with Fruit Ninja. I have nothing against Fruit Ninja, I respect all kinds of games, I love all kinds of games, there are just certain kinds of things that are more suited to my taste. There are some things, as a core gamer, as a guy who likes lying in bed playing… I’ve always had to sacrifice that core gaming experience when I lie in bed playing games. We’re now getting to a place with Vita and what Nintendo’s doing where that’s not necessarily going to be the case, where you can play full-on hardcore games in bed with the lights out while your wife’s asleep. I like that a lot. That means a lot to me. On the airplane? That means a lot to me as a core gamer, that you’ve got two sticks. That’s so important to me. The fact that the Wii U has got two sticks… I feel it’s like… It’s a great year for the core coming back and saying, okay, have your touch screens, have your motion control, we’ll try to make that work, and if you can pull that off it’ll be really good. But I want to have my cake and eat it too. I think these experiences are starting to allow that to happen. I love my iPad, but I mostly work on it, I don’t play a lot of games on it, because I’m not into that style or form factor, that three-minute experience.”*

Levine has never been involved with the development of a Nintendo game before. Might he be more inclined to work on Wii U in the future? He did leave the door open by saying “I’m not saying it can’t happen”, so you never know what may happen.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentlemen, we are now in the future.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2011)

*News: Monolith Soft Discuss Wii U Title*


*Several key members of Monolith Soft discuss working on a Wii U title but don't mention what it is.*

As European gamers wait for Xenoblade Chronicles newly changed 19th August release, and American gamers are left wondering if it will ever be released in America, Monolith Soft is hard at work on their first Wii U title.

The company recently posted a three page interview with Toshiaki Yajima, Katsunori Sakai and Michihiko Inaba and Andriasang has provided a translation. According to the numerous programmers while they have not worked on a HD game as a company they have been researching the development of other titles, including those on HD consoles.

They believe that this research will be very useful in making their first Wii U title and that they will not have to face that technical hurdle that other developers may. Mr. Yajima also notes that now that they can use physics and shaders the expressive capabilities have gone up, meaning the title can be a tour de force.

Mr. Inaba seemed keen to try utilising the console's two-screen ability as soon as possible and wants to showcase Japanese technology to Americans, similar to how Bethesda Softworks have with Fallout.

During the interview they do not discuss what the game is, although a design document does exist, and it seems that they were primarily looking to attract applicants to the roles they have available. More interviews about the mysterious title are expected in the future and maybe one day we'll find out exactly what they're working on.



*Sugiura began by noting that the Monolith programming staff has been continually doing research and development on other company's products, including HD machines. With the release of the Wii U, they'll at last be able to show the fruits of their work, he said.

Sounding a similar note, Yajima assured that although this is Monolith's first HD game, because they've been doing R&D for some time now, they're having no problems on the technical front. He also feels that because they can now use physics and shaders, the potential expressive ability of the game has gone up, so this is where they can show their skills as programmers.

Inaba expressed interest in the Wii U's special controller, saying that it seems like it could be interesting to play on the TV and the second screen, showing different things on each screen. He'd like to try it out quickly, he said.

Inaba also added that as this is Monolith's first HD title, he hopes to make something that surprises everyone. He wants to make something that shows Japanese technology does not lose out to America. His target is to be at the level of Fallout maker Bethesda Softworks, although he joked that maybe he's going too far.

Whatever the mystery game is, it looks like there's already a design document floating about. Sakai said that he was a quite excited after seeing the design document, as he felt that it would require a high level from the staff.

One of the main reasons this interview was posted was to attract applicants for Monolith's staff search. Yajima said that he wants many people with specific knowledge in such areas as Havok and Shaders. Sakai noted that when trying to portray realistic expressions on the screen, you end up needing to use external programming libraries. He wants people who are interested in using such libraries for game development.

This is just the first in a series of staff interviews discussing the Wii U game. Even if everyone speaks as broadly as the three programmers, at the very least we should be able to piece together who's working on the project.*


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2011)

The Red Gil said:


> Gentlemen, we are now in the future.



Yes, and I'm damned glad to be in it mate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Crytek hoping for core gaming market on Wii U*

*Studio isn't sure it's part of Nintendo's strategy. Doesn't have possession of Wii U dev kits yet.*

Crytek, developer of Crysis and the CryEngine, hopes that there will be a market for core gaming on the Wii U, but isn't sure it's part of Nintendo's strategy. Speaking to NowGamer, CryEngine's director of global business development, Carl Jones also said that the Wii U is "something we're really interested in."

When asked directly about the possibility of a market for core gaming on the Wii U, Jones was hopeful but quite realistic.

"I really hope so but I don’t think it’s a necessary part of their strategy. The Wii is great at the games people like playing on it. I'm not sure yet what Nintendo's strategy might be for hardcore.

"I don't know if we’ll see flagship core titles on that platform – as a fan of Nintendo I’d love to see it personally, but I also enjoy playing the non-core titles a great deal.

"Whether or not we need core titles as well, we’ll see. That'll be up to the consumer. But if you can get the same visual quality from Wii U as from other platforms, then why not?"

Jones expressed how interested Crytek is in the Wii U and also detailed why the studio couldn't support the Wii.

"It's something we're really interested in. There are a load of Nintendo fans at Crytek, right up to the top of the company. We were unfortunately unable to support the last generation of Wii because it would have been quite an engineering effort to take the engine down to that level of hardware," said Jones.

"So we were quite excited to see a new level of hardware come out that we think we can support, do some good stuff with, and it’s something we're currently experimenting with."

Having said all that, Jones stated that he hasn't seen Wii U dev kits yet.

Gearbox told VideoGamer.com that it received Wii U dev kits two months before E3 and has also indicated the Wii U is capable out higher texture resolutions than PS3 and Xbox 360.

VideoGamer.com Analysis

Is Jones merely stopping speculation or does Crytek really not have Wii U dev kits yet? As one of the leading game development engine studios, it would surely make sense for Nintendo to get CryEngine 3 running on Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Naughty Dog - Wii U is cool, but doesn't have anything the PS3/Vita don't*

*A portion of a NowGamer interview with Naughty Dog's Justin Richmond...*

NG: Obviously you won’t develop for Wii U, but I want to get your thoughts on the hardware. Does the console spark your imagination in any way?

JR: To be honest with you, the idea of it is very, very cool. But there’s nothing that the Wii U has that the Vita and PS3 doesn’t. You know, it’s an interesting piece of technology, and I’m interested to see how people use it.

I’m not completely sold yet. That the screen isn’t multi-touch, that’s a little weird. It seems there are some very strange holes in it, but to be fair, last time I was sceptical of the original Wii, and look at how that did. I’m sure that the games they make for Wii U will be amazing.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jul 14, 2011)

> July 14, 2011 by RawmeatCowboy                      Filed Under: , ,
> 
> A portion of an IndustryGamers interview with Eiji Aonuma...
> *IndustryGamers*: Mr. Aonuma, I?d like to get your  thoughts first on the new Nintendo console - how long you?ve been  working on it and what new, fresh ideas it might give you for the Zelda  franchise.
> ...


*




*​


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2011)

Wii U has wiimote compatability so it's not like motion controls are dead.
They're just optional >.> as they should be.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2011)

Wiimote compatibility means Classic Controller Pro(Tatsunoko vs. Capcom Arcade stick too) compatibility.

Skyward Sword being the last title doesn't surprised me, Twilight Princess was the last title for the NGC IIRC. Or was that Ratatouille?

Also, this means no The Last Story/Xenoblade/Pandora's Tower for us Americans?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Far Cry 3 could come to Wii U*

Ubisoft is bringing a significant amount of content to the Wii U. The company has a total of five games in development for the console. With so much support on the way, might Ubisoft also consider Far Cry 3 for Wii U? Possibly.

Lead designer Jamie Keen recently said:

*“That all remains to be seen, to be honest. Right now we’ll concentrate on those three lead SKUs [PC, PS3 and Xbox 360], and we’ll have to see how it goes from there. …I’m afraid I’m going to be super evasive on this one (on Wii U possibly being a more mature console than Wii)!. I think the possibilities of Wii U… I think it opens up a new realm of possibilities for more mature titles, but for now we’re concentrating on those three SKUs.”*


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 16, 2011)

Smells like any article thats not from nintendo has a breath of doubt.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course theres doubt.
What's Wii U going to launch with?

Wii and U Exercise?
Wii and U cooking?
No that's not cute enough

Wii n' U cooking.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2011)

Nintendogs 4 U

I lost alot of my initial hype.


pretty sure nintendo is gonna fuck up again.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

No Nintendogs not 4 U
U 4 Nintendogs.

Nintendo doesn't pump enough of their IP's that I actually like for me to fanboy their asses anymore.

I just want my sonic, Tales of, Golden suns, Kid Icarus, Smash bros ,pokemanz and kingdom hearts.
But Smash bros aint coming for like 3/4 years, Golden suns...nintendo don't give a darn, Pokemanz taking forever.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not as if Nintendo can make a Nintendogs for the people who like that sort of thing, and a Mario for people who like that sort of thing. It would be like they're dividing by zero. It's almost as crazy as having an FPS and an RPG on the same console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed Wii U isn't Revelations*


The Assassins' Creed Wii U game is not Revelations, Ubisoft has confirmed.

In an interview with Swedish website Aftonbladet, translated by our Swedish brethren Eurogamer.se, Ubisoft mega boss Yves Guillemot said it's "for the future".

Here's the exact translation:

"We saw something about a new Assassin's Creed for Wii U. What can you say about that?" asks the website.

"Our next edition of Assassin's will be in a Wii U version," Guillemot replies.

"Assassin's Creed: Revelations?"

"No, not Revelations. For the future."

"So it's Assassin's Creed III? Or is it something else?

"I can't tell you that."

What does "for the future" mean? Some have speculated it means the Wii U game is set after Revelations, which sees Ezio parkour and stab in Ottoman Constantinople in 1511 AD.

Revelations also continues Desmond's story in the modern day, following the events of last year's Brotherhood.

It could of course be Assassin's Creed III, which, given the hugely popular series' annual release schedule, may fit with the Wii U launch.

Assassin's Creed Wii U was announced at E3 last month. Ubisoft's Quebec studio is currently working the game.

The controller's touch screen will display a persistent on-screen map and interactive database, allow for fast weapon selection, display alternative puzzles and be used for the game's eagle vision.

The game will re-use assets from the PC, PS3 and Xbox 360 entries in the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Capcom working on Wii U prototypes, may show something at TGS, says not to underestimate Nintendo*

Capcom, like many third-party publishers, have been mysterious about revealing any plans they have in store for Wii U. The only nugget we’ve heard about previously came from Christian Svensson who said that the company discussing how to approach the console.

Recently, Capcom Europe head David Reeves provided a few additional tidbits. Apparently Capcom has been working on prototypes, but weren’t able to show any content at E3 last month. Interestingly, Reeves hints that there might be some Wii U news at the Tokyo Game Show in September:

*“Capcom haven’t announced anything officially on Wii U. I think they have done prototypes. There are only so many things you can get ready for E3 [laughs]. But they might show something at the Tokyo Games Show which is where Wii U is more focused on. I haven’t seen anything personally myself but since the companies are quite close, I am sure they must be looking at something.


“Some of the big names like Ubisoft and EA said that they will support it. I think Riccitiello was on stage at E3 and said ‘I am going to support it’, and when they say that, they will.”*

A considerable amount of Wii U titles announced so far will be available on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360. What does Reeves think about that?
*
“Never underestimate Nintendo though. You suddenly think ‘how have they managed to sell so many?’. Wii Sports and something like that…people play for ten minutes. They become tired and they stop playing. I think Nintendo will bounce back. I think they will come out with some original First Party titles. Nintendo has amazing First Party and that’s what drives it.”*


----------



## SenshiManny (Jul 19, 2011)

> *
> *July 19, 2011 by RawmeatCowboy                      Filed Under:
> 
> Vigil, the dev team behind Darksiders II has  revealed a lot about the Wii U, and also confirmed that they are  working on second generation dev kits.
> ...




*
*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vigil - Darksiders II at the same level as 360/PS3, but Wii U looks to offer more power*

"We're not trying to bump up or bump down, but we reached it, and it wasn't hard. Once we got it up and running it was like 'cool, there it is. We're still waiting on that final hardware and architecture, and help from Nintendo to figure that out. Right now, it looks like it's more than the 360 or PlayStation 3, but there's still a question mark about how much you can squeeze out of it. You know how it is, a new system, tricks get learned as the lifespan goes along, so this is where we're starting, and it looks good. There was pressure originally as we only got the Wii U development kits about six weeks before E3 and wanted to get it up and running. Learning new hardware is the hardest part, it's uncharted territory. You have a problem with Xbox, you call up, and the answers online - it's all ready. Whereas this time, you call up after finding a problem, and they're like 'wow, we don't know, let us know if you find an answer!' It's not hurting the other platforms because to get Wii U running we need dedicated heads to think about how we're going use the Wii U platform to make the game cool." - Vigil's Jay Fitzloff

Vigil keeps coming out with fantastic things to say about the Wii U. I can't wait to see what devs can do when they really get down and dirty with it.



*Ubisoft talks early Wii U support, Wii U forcing new Microsoft/Sony consoles, dev cost details*

*"We're going to continue to take this approach (of early support). We feel this console is coming with very innovative features that will change the video game industry and we want to be a part of that. I love that you have a screen very close to you. You can get information and send it as well. But you don't have to learn too many things. I think (the Wii U)is sending the message that the new transition is going to happen – and we're going to have new machines coming soon." - Ubisoft's Yves Guillemot*

Mr. Guillemot also gave a bit of detail on the cost of developing high-def games compared to titles like Just Dance.

*"You will see more high definition games this year and next, thanks to the fact that we've done well with casual games like Just Dance. To make Just Dance, it's just 1/10th the cost of Assassin's Creed."*



*Miyamoto on Wii U goals, younger devs, 3DS sales, state of the game industry, creating new characters for Wii U*



> The following comments come from a Google translated interview, so don't take them as 100% correct just yet...
> 
> Miyamoto on goals with the Wii U...
> 
> ...






A lot of news today about Wii U. Also I am glad about that the 2nd-gen dev kits are hitting third party companies... Sega didn't lie about it. They said July. >.<


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Nintendo on the circle pad decision for Wii U, Wii U as the system for all gamers, two Wii U controllers at once*

_"When we thought about having this controller in someone's living room, we kind of looked at it from a stylistic perspective. Rather than having a giant analog stick sticking out of the controller we thought the circle pad looked aesthetically more pleasing." - Katsuya Eguchi_

_"This is a system for you, whether you are the most experienced, passionate gamer, or whether you are brand-new to gaming experience. If we're able to do that we will have achieved something that hasn't been done before in terms of a platform that cuts across all genres, that cuts across all types of consumers, to deliver something truly meaningful." - Reggie Fils-Aime_

_"We do not have any such plans right now, but in the future we could explore how two controllers might be used in game play and what new experiences that might introduce. We will make such announcements (about selling controllers separately) later in each territory." - Kit Ellis_




*5th Cell, Capybara Games, Ubisoft discuss Wii U impressions and plans...or lack thereof*

5th Cell

- "definitely considering" working on Wii U
- has had early access to the system

*- "We're a smaller company so we can't just bet that big on everything. But we'll see. We're interested in it, for sure. There's no telling at this point whether there will be more hardcore or casual gamers on the platform. When you decide what to build, you need to be absolutely certain not to ostracize the wrong crowd. There were so many conflicting reports which resulted in developers not appreciating the Wii U as much as they might have if they knew more."
*

*"The more options the developer has -- the touchscreen, the motion controls, the camera, everything but the kitchen sink -- the more likely the designer can come up with creative new ideas to improve the gaming experience. That's why I really liked what I saw. With the Wii U, you need to focus on its power and its unique controller. That was the biggest issue for developers. They wanted to know how strong the console would be, how it compares to other existing consoles, and so on. There were so many conflicting reports which resulted in developers not appreciating the Wii U as much as they might have if they knew more. What you don't want to do is take an existing PS3 or Xbox IP and just port it over. If the online won't be as robust as Xbox Live or even Steam, that's going to hurt the new platform. So I need to know more and, at this time, Nintendo just isn't saying more."*

Ubisoft's Xavier Poix...

*"My first reaction to the Wii U wasn't about horsepower or new features, but had to do with my excitement about its gameplay. And that's something you need some time to think about, so I'm not entirely surprised about the mixed feelings people expressed about the Wii U. They just didn't have the time to really understand what's new about the console and what it's really about -- the fact that, with the new touchscreen controller, you are enabling people to have a different tool to play together... you are offering two different playing experiences to two different players at the same time. That is very exciting. ... it is the hardcore gamer who usually wants to experience the newest things, which is why we aren't hesitating to come up with a first-person shooter game like Killer Freaks that appeals to that sort of player. But the rest of the family and the mobile gamers will follow very quickly after that, once they see what the console can do in the living room, how much it appeals to them, and its price point."*

Nathan Vella, president and co-founder of Capybara...

*"Let's just say the Wii U is 50-50 for me. Nintendo has constantly proven that every time we see something weird and different from them, it ends up being something interesting. So part of me is like 'I totally trust what they do. I drink the Kool-Aid.' But, on the other hand, I really don't have a good understanding of what the Wii U is because all we saw at E3 were tech demos. So I haven't really formed an opinion yet. And I won't until I actually see the software. ...we all kinda know what games we'll be seeing. There'll be a Zelda and there'll be a Mario but, still, I was disappointed not to have seen full games at E3. I'm withholding judgment until I understand the hardware a little better. It's great to see Nintendo doing an HD console and I love the idea of being able to play your console anywhere around the house without actually being at the console. But, at the same time, I'm kind of confused about a tablet-type display without multitouch. I think we've all been taught by the iPad and the iPhone and Android that multitouch is normal for anything you touch now. So why not for the Wii U?"*

 don't expect Capy to work on Wii U for at least two years,
*"given the fact that Nintendo isn't really that keen on and doesn't overly support small studios like ours, especially when it comes to new platforms. Usually there are a couple of small indies who get early access and then, beyond that, everybody else has to wait in line before the big guys get their dev kits. So I don't think there's going to be a ton of opportunities for us small guys to develop on it. It would be totally amazing to make something for launch, but there are just so many kits available and the chance of us getting one before a Bethesda or a Retro just isn't going to happen. I'm just being realistic."*

- Mr. Vella says most devs at E3 are taking a wait-and-see approach to Wii U

*"They were all over the board about it, I recall. Some were super-excited, others really weren't too sure of what to make of it. In general, the prevailing feeling, I think, was 'It's really interesting and we'll leave it at that.'"*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Insomniac support might be coming to Wii U*

"Since we haven’t talked about a release date, I don’t know if it’s too late or not [to bring Overstrike to Wii U as well]. You never know," he told us. "For now, what we’re talking about though is that Overstrike is going to be out on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360."


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2011)

"Wii Play U" xD


----------



## Gnome (Jul 21, 2011)

Wii U + logo
Mii U
Wii Fit U
Wii Sports U
Wii Music U
Wii Party U
Wii Play U
WiiWare U
Wii Balance Board U
Balance Wii Board U
Wii Wheel U
Wii Zapper U
Wii U Fit
Wii U Music
Wii U Party
Wii U Sports
Wii U Play
Wii U Ware
Wii U Balance Board
Balance Wii U Board
Wii U Wheel
Wii U Zapper
Wii Speak U
Wii U Speak
*Shield Pose*


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the sound of Wii Zapper U.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

No no no.
It should be

Wii n U Play.
Wii Sports n U
Wii n U Speak
Wii n U Party.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2011)

They should change this to: Wii Fit U


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Wii own U.

..

mind=blownz


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 21, 2011)

In Soviet Russia...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Wii own U.
> 
> ..
> 
> mind=blownz





Nmaster64 said:


> In Soviet Russia...


U own Wii? lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Epic Games 'very interested' in Wii U, finds the system 'powerful'*

“We haven't made an official announcement about that platform. And while we loved the Wii, it just wasn't a fit to make a game that would go across Xbox 360, PS3 and the Wii. It just wasn't possible. So going forward, we're working with those folks and we're very interested in the Wii U. We find that the best way to support a platform is to be making a game for it and we don't currently have a game in development for that platform. For example, we don't officially support Android, although we have demos that work on Android... But we officially support iPhone because we've made a game and we know it works. We know how to get through the certification process – we know it cold. That's sort of important to me; as a game developer who's selling an engine, I want to make sure that I can ship a game on it myself, which is why we have very clear public support of PS3, Xbox 360, PC and iPhone but not as clear when it comes to Android or Wii U. At the launch event at E3, some of the products that you saw running on Wii U were based on Unreal Engine technology. So that kind of gives you an idea of where we are in that space. You can certainly use our engine on that platform – it's a natural fit from a technology perspective. It opens up some doors that weren't open before on current generation consoles because it is going to be a powerful box. I'm sure [Epic VP] Mark Rein would love anyone who's interested to know how official our support is to get in touch with him!” - Epic President Mike Capps


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jul 25, 2011)

i just hope more than 1 controller will be used for this system.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

*WiiPad excitement over Valve’s Nintendo Wii U collaboration*

The Nintendo Wii U is not expected until sometime in 2012, and if the console did not have enough attention it has just been given a shot in the arm with news that Valve is to collaborate with the console. This has now made things much more interesting, which means that excitement will now grow due to expectation with the WiiPad
The news was announced at New York’s Games for Change Festival, when Valve’s CEO also discussed a number of other projects that they are working on. The developer was never interested in the Wii, as it was not considered powerful enough for their needs, which is why they expended from the PC to the Xbox 360 and the Sony PS3. All that has now changed now that they know that the Wii U will be the most powerful games console on the market next year.
No other details have been released yet, but as we do not know much the workings of the Wii U it would be careless for us to know what kind of games Valve will be developing for it. So we know that the console will be more powerful than any current games console, Nintendo better hope that rumors of the PS4 or the Xbox 720 –if that’s what they will call it – does not get released in 2012.
We have yet to learn what plans Nintendo has for the Wii U, but one Joystiq reader said that Valve would be able to do something awesome with the upcoming console. If the developer gets it right, then this could be a big boost for the Wii U and could help in the early days. However, we have to wonder if that is really enough in this day and age?
We have seen in the past that just because you have a device that is more powerful, it does not mean that it will still sell enough units to make it a success. There are a number of smartphones on the market that are more powerful than the iPhone 4, but they are still unable to match it on sales.
This comes down to many things, but one is the overall package – which to some the iPhone is – and two the name itself. Many people do not associate Nintendo of being a quality brand, as they are reminded of machines that are always playing catch up in terms of hardware. Well the current Wii has far less powerful graphics than the Xbox 360 and the PS3, but look how sales went to for that in its first few years.



*Valve gets closer to Wii U development*

is Valve going to work on the Wii U? We don't have 100% proof that they are, but it sounds like they're headed in that direction. At New York’s Games for Change Festival, Valve's Gabe Newell talked about upcoming projects, and it seems that the Wii U was involved in those plans. No specific games or projects were mentioned, but it's very clear that Wii U is on the company's radar.



*Is Team Meat working on Wii U, or are they just teasing?*

Team Meat has updated their Twitter to say that they're developing a game on Wii U, and that there's a tease for the game in the following video. "inside Link"



*Harvest Moon creator/Grasshopper may bring game to Wii U, working on 3DS again*

The following comments come from Yasuhiro Wada, the creator of the Harvest Moon series...

*"I've got a 3DS game in the pipeline right now, and I've got another game that we haven't decided the platform on, but which I am hoping to bring to Wii U. Right now it feels like a home console version DS and I mean that in a good way. I think there is a lot of hidden potential there, so I am right now thinking up new modes of play. I really enjoy times like this!" *


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

*EA - Wii U will expand opportunities for all games*

A portion of an MCV interview with EA's Jeff Karp...

MCV: Sticking to new hardware: EA announced a huge support for Wii U at E3 thanks to its online elements. But it must also be a format that appeals to EA Play as a division?

JK: Let’s face it, first parties have done very well on Wii, and third parties haven’t. It’s not in our sweetspot – we’ve done our best at it, but it’s difficult to develop there.

Development on the Wii U is more like what we are used to on other platforms. We will still be very selective and make sure we create the appropriate experiences for Wii U, but it is much closer aligned with HD consoles and really significantly expands our addressable market. 

There are some compelling ways, be it The Sims, FIFA or other games where that second screen can help. Be that something like an inventory screen, or a different look at the game session. 

I think Wii U is going to expand the opportunities for all games to be reimagined, especially the products at EA Play, and really extend our audience.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jul 27, 2011)

> July 27th, 2011  Posted in , ,                      A slew of Japanese producers have offered their thoughts about  Wii U in the latest issue of Famitsu. Developers include Tomonobu  Itagaki, Shinji Mikami, and Akihiro Hino. Read on below for their  comments.
> *Tomonobu Itagaki (Valhalla Game Studios)*
> Said that he has a lot of ideas. He?d like to bring not just Devil?s Third to the system, but a variety of other things.
> *Jun Takeuchi (Capcom)*
> ...







> *Professor Layton Wii U being considered?*
> 
> 
> Level 5 says that DS ports are possible
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope this console has a lot of good RPGs. Otherwise it'll suck no matter what it does.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope this console has a lot of good RPGs. Otherwise it'll suck no matter what it does.



I want a lot of RPG's also.




*Square Enix: Don?t write off Wii U, launch price and lineup will be important*


This information comes from Square Enix?s worldwide technology director Julien Merceron?

*?I?d say, don?t write off the console. For every console it?s the same thing: one of the most important things is going to be the launch line-up. We see that every time there?s a great title shipping on PSP, the PSP sales go up, and every time there?s a great title shipping on 3DS, the 3DS sales go up. If the audience and players can see that there are products for them, there?s definitely going to be wide adoption of Wii U. The things of utmost importance are going to be the pricing at launch, and the line-up. They?re trying to do their own thing. Generally they don?t seem to look for breadth, in terms of the things [features] they are supporting with their console. They seem to be focusing a lot, and trying to make sure the things they are focusing on are going to be at the top. I?d always be careful making judgements on their hardware. They have an approach to it that is very different from others, but they have a lot of inner control of what they are doing. And there?s a lot of knowledge and skill behind it.?*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I might actually get one if they have good games this time around. And then I could play the 2-3 Wii games that are any good, too.

And I could finally play those Zelda games I never played.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

> And I could finally play those Zelda games I never played.



You haven't played any Zelda games or just the Zelda games in newer generations?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

The last Zelda game I played was Ocarina of Time and I didn't get to finish it due to emulation problems.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

You should definitely try Majora's Mask.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Well if I get a Wii maybe I will. Otherwise I hate N64 emulation.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 27, 2011)

I really can't wait for this system. i hope it does get excellent third-party support!


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it bad enough to prevent you from playing it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Asassin said:


> I really can't wait for this system.* i hope it does get excellent third-party support!*



i hope for new nintendo franchises.. while the current ones are good.. i want new stuff.. and maybe, a pokemon RPG...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

_*EA - Wii U power can handle 360/PS3 games, may be stronger, working close with Nintendo for online*_

The following comments come from EA vice president Andrew Wilson...

*"The short answer is yes [we have a better idea of Wii U's power]; the longer answer is not quite. As every new piece of hardware and every new development library comes through we get a greater understanding of the power. With our early research we had been very happy with the output of the box and we expect that that will only go up moving forward. There are added challenges for us as developers when you think about rendering on two screens and what that might mean, but we're looking forward to that challenge. It's still moving, but I think we'll be able to do anything that we can do on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 on the Wii U." *

Can Wii U provide experiences beyond what the 360/PS3 can handle?

*"I think that's our hope, but again we're still in the early stages."*


How is the online shaping up?

*"[Online is] something that we're working very closely with Nintendo on. We are highlighting to them what we believe are the most important elements to that infrastructure to deliver a connected experience that we think is the future of gaming. They have demonstrated an openness and willingness to work with us and work with developers that I think will only land us in a positive place. We're working through the development with them now. We have a series of people who are under very strict NDAs as you can imagine, operating with them, building that system out." *

What's FIFA 13 looking like for Wii U?

*"The timing of that VIP party [Wii U launch] is largely dependent on Nintendo, which we're waiting to hear like everyone. We're preparing development and we will make a judgement-call on the timing of that and how it relates to the other platforms once they have a better idea of when they're launching. We are in pre-production for everything on FIFA, so we have our long-lead team thinking about Kinect ... Wii U ... What FIFA looks like on PS3, PC, Xbox 360 in general. But the core team is still finaling FIFA 12. So it's very much an early pre-production ideation phase right now."*


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well if I get a Wii maybe I will. Otherwise I hate N64 emulation.



This is all you need.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

So you want me to pay 70+ dollars just to play the game on my HDTV which will most likely look like shit if it even displays at all?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So you want me to pay 70+ dollars just to play the game on my HDTV which will most likely look like shit if it even displays at all?



Your fault for not getting on board 10 years ago. These are the consequences. 

Either that or get the Gamecube version and buy a Gamecube.....which is a lot cheaper.





Its a lot cheaper if you get it for Gamecube.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

But the Gamecube has the same problem with HDTVs. Pretty much everything PS2 and back does.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 31, 2011)

Despite some of the more recent crap that's been comig for Nintendo it's stuff like this that still makes me respect them somewhat as a company. At least they see they inherent problem of the plague that is DLC.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm very interested to see how Nintendo approaches dlc and online in general this time around.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Despite some of the more recent crap that's been comig for Nintendo it's stuff like this that still makes me respect them somewhat as a company. At least they see they inherent problem of the plague that is DLC.


 They really hate the idea. They even blocked Capcom from doing that in TvC. Two Characters as DLC was Capcom plan. Nintendo blocked it. By then I didn't know how much power Nintendo have in DLC Wii wise.  They don't like their customers to be screw "DLC". It is going to be interesting how Nintendo is going to handle that point it with that view in Wii U. I want Nintendo to have some control on that. I am getting tired of the whole DLC idea. A couple of company know how to do it, others just love to screw/steal money from the players. "Capcom"


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, we were supposed to get DLC for TvC. 

That's why the canceled DLC for Rock Band 2, then...Lmao, Nintendo.

DLC is not always bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2011)

TvC case was about the Money Capcom wanted to charge for the characters. They never said how much to the public but I guess Nintendo didn't like the idea.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 31, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Yeah, we were supposed to get DLC for TvC.
> 
> That's why the canceled DLC for Rock Band 2, then...Lmao, Nintendo.
> 
> DLC is not always bad.



It generally is though. Ideally DLC should be something akin to an expansion packs which you can't really do with console games. But for the vast majority of time it's simply content that either should have come with the game at launch or new content that is vastly overpriced.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 31, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It generally is though. Ideally DLC should be something akin to an expansion packs which you can't really do with console games. But for the vast majority of time it's simply content that either should have come with the game at launch or new content that is vastly overpriced.



I think it works fine with games like Fallout though. 

But you're right about content that should have been on the game in the first place.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

> - Iwata feels free-to-play games with paid DLC might hurt Nintendo's reputation



I wonder if they'll actually bar paid DLC.  Developers can make a killing off of DLC, they certainly won't let it go without a fight.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder since Valve always makes free dlc if Nintendo will allow steam to be put on there or if Nintendo will manage everything but keep it free.

I know that a lot of developers want to make a lot of free dlc but Microsoft won't allow them, at the same time other companies like Capcom enjoy "disc locked content" and sapping as much money as they can out from a single game before ditching it for the new version to do it all over again. They'll either have to change their entire strategy with nintendo or they'll just screw the wiiU fans and continue to lock content out of the game and release it as DLC for Xbox and PS3 since Nintendo won't allow it.

Either way Nintendo seems to be cracking down hard on dlc I hope they can honestly tell what is the good and valuable dlc that extends a games life (like the mass effect, fallout, burnout paradise, every valve game) from the overpriced trash (call of duty maps) or complete ripoffs (most capcom dlc).

From the looks of it they hate dlc period.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Aug 1, 2011)

Im Getting Excited


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Mass Effect 3 producer finds Wii U “interesting”, needs to spend more time with hardware*

If you ask me, Mass Effect 3 and Wii U could be a fantastic pairing. I’d argue that it’d be a better match on the platform than a game like Metro: Last Light or even Aliens: Colonial Marines. Although no game is confirmed for Wii U, you may remember that executive producer Casey Hudson said that the Mass Effect universe “feels like it’s a really nice fit.”

Hudson shared more thoughts about Wii U in an interview with NowGamer. He said that he believes the console is “interesting” and “exciting”, though has to “think more about it and spend more with with the actual hardware.”

*“It’s an interesting system. One of the challenges and opportunities with that kind of device is that it takes a while to really figure out what the amazing forms of gameplay will be – but it also has enough flexibility to potentially do things that are totally unprecedented in games. It’s very exciting, but I definitely need to think more about it and spend more time with the actual hardware.”*


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 2, 2011)

And the parasites strike again.

Sony saying that Vita can mimick Wii U controller.

Can't say I'm surprise, I knew this was going to happen.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 2, 2011)

Even if it can it's pretty worthless. It's unlikely many if any games will be built in to use PSVita whereas all Wii U games will use the second screen to some extent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ubisoft - Wii U makes solves some control issues with FPS genre*

"We've used the accelerometer feature. If you move very fast the game will know and adjust movement speed. Those familiar with FPSes know how difficult it is to go around 180 degrees. With these new controls it's a thing of the past." - Killer Freaks From Outer Space producer Guillaume Brunier


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

That would be pretty handy for console FPSes, lets see what else they can come up with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*EA - Wii U is a 'pretty cool piece of kit', will benefit FIFA*

"I've got a few ideas about how Wii U will benefit FIFA. It's certainly an exciting opportunity as far as hardware is concerned. It's a pretty cool piece of kit. I'm looking forward to getting involved with it in some way, shape or form. I'm going to keep (my ideas) under my hat, just because it would be foolhardy of me to suddenly start spouting a load of ideas for something that doesn't necessarily exist yet. I don't want to give everybody an idea of what we might be up to." - FIFA producer David Rutter


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 2, 2011)

> *Third-Party Developers Discuss The Wii U*
> 
> At this year?s E3 we cornered some of the world?s best development  talent and asked them what they thought of the Wii U. Their answers   predictably praise the wealth of potential offered by Nintendo?s new   controller, but it?s also worryingly noticeable that some third  parties  hadn?t seen the Wii U until E3, and even those who had previously  pledged support for the console are still unsure of  whether their games  will run on it.
> *Yosuke Hayashi, Team Ninja*
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Nintendo on marketing Wii U, devs 'blown away', Wii controller support*

The following comments come from David Yarnton, General Manager of Nintendo UK...

On consumers understanding the Wii U concept...

*?When we introduced DS, the concept was hard to grasp but, when people played it, it made sense. Then with the Wii we introduced motion gaming to the world, and people looked at that and thought we were crazy. I think once people get their hands on the Wii U and start playing it, it will make sense. In some ways it has the best of both worlds with a touch screen controller, keeping the Wii?s motion gaming and then adding into the pie high-definition graphics. We?ve always looked at how people interact with the machine. You can have lots of power and really great graphics, but when you get down to the gameplay it?s really important that people can pick it up and play it. It?s something that the new controller really adds another dimension to.? *

On developer interest...

*?It?s really interesting talking to the developers; they are blown away by what they can now do with gameplay. The controller screen can actually have different views to what people are seeing on the TV. For example, the hide and seek game with the controller we have now gives the person hiding a different view to the people trying to find him. It opens up possibilities in that respect. It?s got a camera too, so you will be able to video conference or Skype with it potentially. 

As the developers get their hands on it they will be able to understand it and take advantage of it. I think about playing Call Of Duty and calling in a bombing raid; with the controller you could have an overhead view. The experience that people get will be something they haven?t had before. There were limits to what you could do when making a simulation only with a single screen and a controller. You had no other choice but to make it that way. But now it can be more real, or seem more realistic. I think we?re able to add more realism in different ways, without making the gameplay too difficult.? *

On the Wii U 'experiences' at E3 2011...

*?Part of the reason that we are talking about these sample games as ?experiences? is because we are introducing a whole new concept,? says Yarnton. ?We are trying to give developers an opportunity to see these experiences. We have already talked to a lot of developers and they are coming on board ? as you saw with EA in our press conference. All the publishers and developers have seen it but we think there are still things that we haven?t realised that it could do.

When we introduced Wii we didn?t realise that people were going to be using it in physiotherapy. I?m not suggesting that?s the case with Wii U, but there?s always people out there who have brilliant ideas and we are simply giving them the palette, paint and easel to create whatever they want. There are many different facets that we haven?t even explored ourselves.? *

On supporting Wii controllers...

*?We?ve kept the good bits of the Wii with the motion controllers and the games it can play. There are still a lot of family games available, but we?ve widened the people. Not forgetting the traditional gamers and fans that we are giving them a lot more, but also not forgetting an expanded audience either.?*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Wii U price and release date to be announced next year*

Satoru Iwata has told investors that Nintendo will wait until next year to reveal the price and release date for Wii U.

Iwata was responding to a question regarding the influence of the 3DS price-cut on Wii U when he said: "Since the Wii U we showed you at the E3 show in June was still in the development phase without very specific proposals on the software titles, we are going to announce the release date and the price next year when we are able to explain the specific proposals."

Earlier, he voiced his concern that people may expect an early Wii U price-cut following the news that the price of 3DS is to be slashed.

"Our decision of the price markdown this time has a side effect that, at the launch of the Wii U, people may feel that the price might drop in the near future if they wait," said Nintendo's President. 

"Nevertheless, we have decided to cut down the price of the Nintendo 3DS as we consider it as a necessary decision now. What we will be able to do to recover the consumers' trust before the launch of the Wii U is very important to us."


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

3DS hurting progress.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonder how much the Wii U will be.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wonder how much the Wii U will be.



Double the price of their most recent hanhelds launch price. So 400-500 dollars, I would guess.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Nah it'll be one arm, and one leg.
No more, no less.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Double the price of their most recent hanhelds launch price. So 400-500 dollars, I would guess.




I have a feeling that Nintendo is going to launch Wii U at $299.99


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

^ doubt that, the controller alone is like $100+


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

I think they'll push to keep it as low as possible. I could see 399.99. But much more than that and they're asking for 3DS level rejection.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

For all we know they might push the release date back on it so they can release it for cheaper.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they'll push to keep it as low as possible. I could see 399.99. But much more than that and they're asking for 3DS level rejection.



They are making a game only console. Shouldn't cost more than 300.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Aug 3, 2011)

i Bet its gonna be 299. just watch and see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

They will sell it for 999,99 just to show you up.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 3, 2011)

But while I'm on the issue of gaming. Why are people so concerned whether or not the Xbox 720 will be more powerful than the Wii U. Gamecube had better graphical games than the Xbox due to all of the processing power dedicated to gaming(At least i think that's how it works). Xbox 720 and Ps4 might be more powerful but i can bet the wii U games will still be on par.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

People just care about their graphics. That's all they give a darn about.
As long as xbox 360 2.0 directors cut limited edition has better graphics that's all they give a darn about.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> People just care about their graphics. That's all they give a darn about.
> As long as xbox 360 2.0 directors cut limited edition has better graphics that's all they give a darn about.



That's not entirely true if that was the case the PS3 would have won the console war last gen but it came last. 

Basically you either need to be the first to release in order gather a decent and unique games library while still having the graphical power to be relevant, or appeal to the casuals.

It seems Nintendo is trying to do both of these things. If they execute these points well the most likely have a good chance of doing well next gen. If they do it poorly they is probably a good chance they'll fail next gen.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Aug 3, 2011)

i sure hope nintendo does this right and pulls it off.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 3, 2011)

$250, $270, or $300 are the only possible price points.

$300 is most likely, although in lieu of that latest 3DS stuff, I think they might push really hard to get it out cheaper. 3DS holiday sales will probably play a large role in this decision, as poor sales will push them to drive down initial per-system returns.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> That's not entirely true if that was the case the PS3 would have won the console war last gen but it came last.
> 
> Basically you either need to be the first to release in order gather a decent and unique games library while still having the graphical power to be relevant, or appeal to the casuals.
> 
> It seems Nintendo is trying to do both of these things. If they execute these points well the most likely have a good chance of doing well next gen. If they do it poorly they is probably a good chance they'll fail next gen.



You've misunderstood the context in to which im speaking in, which is to why people are so concerned about say Ps4 and Xbox whatever having more power than Wii U, because they want better graphics than what Wii U will push when those platforms release. PS4 and Xbox whatever could have some interesting new thing to bring to the table but people don't care about that, they just want better graphics


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> $250, $270, or $300 are the only possible price points.
> 
> $300 is most likely, although in lieu of that latest 3DS stuff, I think they might push really hard to get it out cheaper. 3DS holiday sales will probably play a large role in this decision, as poor sales will push them to drive down initial per-system returns.



It's not impossible that they make it $399.99. Nor it is impossible for them to make it $99,999,999.99 or anywhere in between. It's up to their discretion. 


Maybe it isn't the brightest thing to do, but it isn't impossible.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You've misunderstood the context in to which im speaking in, which is to why people are so concerned about say Ps4 and Xbox whatever having more power than Wii U, because they want better graphics than what Wii U will push when those platforms release. PS4 and Xbox whatever could have some interesting new thing to bring to the table but people don't care about that, they just want better graphics



Aaah gotcha, the loud "hardcore" gamers who want super amazing next gen graphics but aren't willing to pay it in turn making said company that actually bothers making such a console go into massive amounts of debt. 

Some people are idiots who ask for things without completely thinking it through.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2011)

that's true, graphics dosen't mather, and now i realise it more than ever, i said at the wii U trailer *ye but the ps4 and new xbox will came out just wait* but at this point i dont give a darn, and fuck those graphics whores.

there is so many games i got disapointed about, i wont tell the names because it will star a flame war,  people saying *this game is amazing* *one of the best game i ever played* gaming sites rating it 19/20 (remember when game rating really meant something ? when they were really deserving it...) then wow it must be good, i must buy this game.... then no its not... its either ultra boring or bland gameplay/repetitive....

im sorry i said i wont tell names... but i saw someone saying dead space is a masterpiece... no joke  i buyed this game 20 $ and i played it like 1 hour.... its so fucking boring, its not fun, its not scary, its just an average space shooter (remind me of doom 3, minus the fun) a masterpiece.... dont make me laugh  (its not a bad game, but comeon...) like do they ever played a video game before ? i shat my pants as a kid when i played resident evil 2 on n64, it dont have the graphics of new games, but it was way more scary (F.E.A.R was more scary, and it was an fps) ah nevermind... dont listen to what people or review said, they are bullshit, i got bored of all those freacking boring games that get such high scores and praise, saying they are amazing when they are really not. Peoples dont care about gameplay or level design and, the fun of course, you know... all those stuff that make a _game_. 



then i picked up my gamecube and played zelda tp again... oh my... sure the graphics in *technical* term is outaded (not that they look bad, and i prefer that awesome art direction in tp to boring bland grey colors with *hd* texture to make it *more realistic* some games it make my eyes hurt more than it look pretty...  and i didin't remembered how good and fluid the gameplay was, it feel so natural that i must have taken it it for granted, then i looked at stuff of skywards sword for wii.... i said i didin't liked the wii, until i played metroid and i was really surprised, it was fun and it worked really well, and skyward sword will came out..... (as a hardcore zelda fan, i had an xbox so i never played the new zeldas, i wanted to play it so bad i buyed a used gamecube for like 60 $ only to play it, i even buyed an NES i founded for 10 $ with 2 controllers, the wires and 1 game, what game it is ? the original legend of zelda, all that for 10 $ no joke im so freacking lucky ) and now it start again with a new zelda...

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU it make me want to buy a wii  i mean i love my xbox (that i still play even today at times) and my 360, but i miss nintendo in a way.... its just... it will never get the same magic


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Wii U 'needs to be very keenly priced', says Codies CEO*

According to Rod Cousens, CEO of Codemasters, existing consoles are going to see several price cuts over the coming months, and the Wii U needs to be "very keenly priced" in order to compete with them.

"In terms of Wii U, the interesting aspect is timing and price and that has not been announced." Cousens told MCV.

"Everybody knows it is coming. I anticipate further price cuts on existing consoles prior to Christmas this year, and there's room for further price cuts next year."

"So Wii U needs to be very keenly priced – and in the same way that Sony is having to price Vita when the competition is smartphones and tablets. Pricing is critical in a very fragmented hardware space. So I am not sure they are going to be able to come out and hit a premium price point from the outset.

"But Nintendo is smart. It is always innovative. It has demonstrated its breakthrough ability in the past, so let's see if it can do it again. And the industry should cheer it on."

*Codemasters is working on Wii U versions of both Dirt and F1.*


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 5, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> that's true, graphics dosen't mather, and now i realise it more than ever, i said at the wii U trailer *ye but the ps4 and new xbox will came out just wait* but at this point i dont give a darn, and fuck those graphics whores.
> 
> there is so many games i got disapointed about, i wont tell the names because it will star a flame war,  people saying *this game is amazing* *one of the best game i ever played* gaming sites rating it 19/20 (remember when game rating really meant something ? when they were really deserving it...) then wow it must be good, i must buy this game.... then no its not... its either ultra boring or bland gameplay/repetitive....
> 
> ...



What the fck did I just read? Mah brain hurts.... but in a weird way, I agree. Nintendo makes the games I enjoy most, while most technologically advanced games focus so much on reality, they leave the fun out 


Here is a good example; when my bro got the PS3 on launch, the first game I bought for it was the Gundam game... it looked God-like but played like shit... I wanted it to be playable soooo bad but it just wasnt


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Aaah gotcha, the loud "hardcore" gamers who want super amazing next gen graphics but aren't willing to pay it in turn making said company that actually bothers making such a console go into massive amounts of debt.
> 
> Some people are idiots who ask for things without completely thinking it through.


It's getting annoying, game development time seems to of gone up for many games because they need to push their graphics up further though the actual gameplay may be rather shallow. Then in addition because of the price of making these games if they sell 500,000 units they're a flop, they have to sell 2 million + units which in term means they have to stick to some kind of formula to generate that buzz, so they play it safe. 
Which means everyone starts copying the safe decisions and it becomes harder for everyone else who doesn't fit into that new mold to find what they want. 





Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U 'needs to be very keenly priced', says Codies CEO*[/url]


I think everyone's gotten that by now.
I myself wish Nintendo had used cartridges instead of discs, to be honest im tired of disks and I miss blowing into cartridges after 6 months and my loading times being quick.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I think everyone's gotten that by now.
> I myself wish Nintendo had used cartridges instead of discs, to be honest im tired of disks and I miss blowing into cartridges after 6 months and my loading times being quick.



TBF simply getting a decently large enough flash memory would given you a similar experience if you were given the option of the saving the game to it, since you can now have potenially unlimited amount of space.

The system itself most likely has a pretty fast flash hard drive as well as Blue ray read times speeding up considerably since PS3 days.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I miss blowing into cartridges after 6 months and my loading times being quick.



dont you hate when you have to buy a freacking memory card with a game console ? like if if the console itself was not expansive enough... (well i didin't had that problem on my xbox, love that internal hard drive, it came with the console when you buy it, no bullshit  but my gamecube and psp have that memory card shit...)

i miss when you could save the game on your catridge, no extra stuff to buy, and when you rent a game on the video store and the save on it had all the stuff unlocked, that was awesome 




Kiba_and_Pals said:


> What the fck did I just read? Mah brain hurts.... but in a weird way, I agree. Nintendo makes the games I enjoy most, while most technologically advanced games focus so much on reality, they leave the fun out



well of course its true that you can make a good game with good gameplay with really good graphics, that depend on the devlopers (im thinking of game like mass effect for example) but still the concept of *graphics dont make a game* is still true (whitout exageration ) if you know what i mean


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2011)

I liked renting games with create-a-character modes and seeing what goofy stuff the masses would always think up. Rented a copy of WWF No Mercy one time and it had a character named "Pick me, I'm a slut!" 

Ah, memories


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2011)

*id - John Carmack makes the calls on Wii U support*

*"I haven't really had a chance to sit down with [John] Carmack about it (Wii U), because it's his opinion that matters. From what Nintendo is saying, [the Wii U] looks interesting, but it still remains to be seen how it fits within how id Tech 5 would run on it, is the audience right for us to develop games on that platform." - id Software, and studio president Todd Hollenshead*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Nintendo explains the Wii U name, hopes for new first-party IP on Wii U*

A portion of an EDGE interview with Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi...

*EDGE:* How important was it that Wii U was related to the original Wii, and that ?Wii? was in its name?

*KE:* There are actually several reasons for us wanting to make Wii U part of the Wii family, to make that connection. in hindsight, looking at Wii U and its features we realised that there were also things [with Wii] that we weren?t able to accomplish with that system, that we would have liked to see in it. Wii U is kind of the natural progression in looking at what we did, how we changed gaming. This is the next logical step for us and we wanted to convey that in the name. in addition to that there are many Wii users out there ? and we are very appreciative of this ? who invested in lots of peripherals, such as more Remotes, balance boards, Classic Controllers, and they can continue to use these peripherals with Wii U as well. We wanted to make sure they understood that.

*EDGE: *Do you expect the first round of Wii U games to be based on new IP or established characters and series?

*KE:* Of course, with those fan-favourite IPs, we?ll continue to offer games based on those characters, in those worlds, with the Wii U. but if there are opportunities for us to come up with new iPs that work well with this new system we?ll jump on those as well.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2011)

I still think the name is kinda silly but then again, what's in a name? A rose by any other name still smells as sweet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Peter Moore - Wii U won't be a transitional platform, graphics can only go so far, Nintendo committed to online*


*"People will start talking about it being a transitional platform. And I don’t think that’s going to be the case, and here’s why. I think the [tablet] controller [is huge]. This is not about specs anymore... This is about, as it was with the Wii, is the controller a unique way of enjoying a game experience, regardless of what the graphic fidelity is?

Look, you saw Battlefield - how much better could this stuff look at some point? There’s a point of diminishing returns... I don’t even know if there’s anything better than 1080p. In the early days of our industry, this stuff was absolutely about how much better the games looked - shinier helmets, greener grass – but I’ve been around long enough to know that seeing your breath in a football game is a huge deal. But that’s no longer the case any more. Now it’s about interfaces. Now it’s about building a community in a rich, powerful,way. And now it’s about, 'What is the way we can control the game?' You’ve seen that with Move, you’ve seen it with Wii MotionPlus more recently, and you’ve certainly seen it with Kinect.

And Nintendo’s job, quite frankly, is to build a better mousetrap with regards to the way that we use the controller. So I don’t know what Xbox and PlayStation’s plans for their next platforms are, but it’s not going to be hanging on graphic fidelity. I guarantee you that.

It’s critically important to us and we are relieved, if anything else, that they have made a huge commitment that they have presented to us... Online certainly was not a factor with the Wii, as you know; although they had capabilities, it just wasn’t there at the level that both Xbox Live and PlayStation had. But I think Nintendo totally gets that multi-player, building community, co-op play, having the ability to bring games that are deeper - all of these things are now very important." - EA's Peter Moore*


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I still think the name is kinda silly but then again, what's in a name? A rose by any other name still smells as sweet.



Get the fuck out.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I still think the name is kinda silly but then again, what's in a name? A rose by any other name still smells as sweet.



I dunno, I imagine spotted dick wouldn't be very popular in The States, regardless of how delicious it probably is


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Darksiders 2 Wii U to match PC-level graphics? ONM says so...then removes article*

Gonintendo 





> Earlier today we linked to a preview from ONM concerning Darksiders 2. Out of the entire feature, there was one blurb that really stood out.
> 
> *After only a few weeks with the Wii U development kit, however, the team were genuinely buzzing with excitement - the graphics looking to match the top-spec PC iteration and the code working remarkably well on the hardware. It's early doors yet, of course, but the signs are that, for non-Nintendo developers, the Wii U is great system to work with - a far cry from the 'new hardware issues' that other consoles (most notably the PlayStation 3) have presented for third-party developers in the past.*
> 
> That would fly in the face of what we heard from Vigil. They said they weren't bumping graphics, and were instead going with the 360/PS3 build. Perhaps that's why this article has since been removed by ONM. Either the article has some incorrect info, or something slipped before it should have!


----------



## Aeon (Aug 9, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Get the fuck out.



Lol, ok ok. The name is stupid.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 10, 2011)

The only complaint I have against the wii U is that I feel its jumping the gun, trying to sucker people in before the competition gets to have their say. I want to like it but I want to see what microsoft and sony's response will be before I make a decision.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> The only complaint I have against the wii U is that I feel its jumping the gun, trying to sucker people in before the competition gets to have their say. I want to like it but I want to see what microsoft and sony's response will be before I make a decision.



Not much thinking involved. 
They will either just make more powerful consoles with the same controller set up or copy nintendo's tablet idea.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Not much thinking involved.
> They will either just make more powerful consoles with the same controller set up or copy nintendo's tablet idea.



If that were the case then I could see my self getting a wii u I just want to make sure for myself. Of course with an HD remake of kingdom hearts coming I can see it being a launch title for the wii u, in witch case fuck waiting...I'd get one with no complaints.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think Wii U is jumping the gun at all.
It's right on time for a new console as far as tradition is concerned. Sony and Microsoft are the ones trying to lengthen the generation out to get more profit off of their current consoles.
Console hardware dates quickly because technology improves all the time.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Imagine the news i heard with investors pressuring nintendo to make games for the Iphone.


I tell you investors don't understand anything about this company and just looking to make money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Wii U Tablet to feature Flash Memory, Microphone and Magnetometer*

The Wii U tablet will feature a microphone (which we already knew about ? but has now been confirmed), a magnetometer (this will help improve the accuracy of the motion-sensing of the tablet ? it?s what the PS Move uses, and MotionPlus doesn?t) and built-in flash memory (it probably won?t be much, but this may be used to import Mii?s, save files or pictures).

These features were revealed according to a patent filed a week ago. The Tablet controller features a magnetometer, an IR port, a speaker, a microphone and built in flash memory. You can check out the pictures below.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

Can I toss my Wii U controller like a sword ?
Considering that new view shit they showed at E3?
The WIi U can track the wii-mote right?
Can they use that to make the tracking more...accurate as well?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Can I toss my Wii U controller like a sword ?
> Considering that new view shit they showed at E3?
> *The WIi U can track the wii-mote right?
> Can they use that to make the tracking more...accurate as well?*



about those two questions, yes and probably yes. Miyamoto is thinking about making the Wii U Wiimotion plus only, so me guessing... probably...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

I want a sword game where I don't have to hit the guy 3 times, a head shot is a god damn head shot.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

*Nintendo applies for Massively Single-Playing Online Game' patent*

"According to the patent application, "Those who want to play games that are more dynamic, not-based on Al and not-pre-scripted like multiplayer games, however, don't want to 'deal' with other people, appreciate the privacy it provides." 

Nintendo offered more specific examples of the patent being put into use, such as a game with an economy affected by player demand for (and scarcity of) items. The company pointed to a purse in a fashion-centric game as one implementation of that, or perhaps oil in a global commodities trading game. 

Another example given had one player spotting a pile of building materials in a virtual world and making a house out of it. Since the world is the same, the next player to happen along finds not a heap of lumber and tools, but a finished house (with the builder nowhere to be seen). Additionally, Nintendo's filing suggested that one player could gossip to a non-player character in the world, who would then pass it along to other players. 

The application also covers one tweak to make the game world more traditionally single-player. If players have "friended" one another, they would be able to see each other and interact in the same environment."

Basically like Demon souls but you can affect other players world's.


Also Nintendo Wii 3D
"The filing includes more eyebrow-raising information beyond the "massively single-player" concept. Specifically, it refers to an implementation of the idea on "a home video game system such as the Nintendo Wii 3D video game system, a Nintendo DS or other 3D capable interactive computer graphics display systems." While Nintendo has highly touted 3D in its 3DS handheld, the company publicly backed away from the idea of a 3D-capable successor to the Wii earlier this year, suggesting that the glasses currently required by 3D TVs would be a deal breaker for consumers."


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

MSO instead of MMO?
Sounds good to me.
Tired of little shits in MMO's anyways.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah most mmo's are annoying because of general gits trying to ruin your experience for whatever reason. Lol at Nintendo attempting to patent that shit before other companies move in.

If Nintendo actually managed to get it through as ell as managing to release one of these things done extremely well before Xbo and PS3 release their new consoles it would actually be a really good way to differentiate their console. Of course the online network would have to be great, since it's still basically an mmo just with everyone on liked phases meaning the server load would be the same as an mmo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Yeah most mmo's are annoying because of general gits trying to ruin your experience for whatever reason. *Lol at Nintendo attempting to patent that shit before other companies move in.*
> 
> If Nintendo actually managed to get it through as ell as managing to release one of these things done extremely well before Xbo and PS3 release their new consoles it would actually be a really good way to differentiate their console. Of course the online network would have to be great, since it's still basically an mmo just with everyone on liked phases meaning the server load would be the same as an mmo.




This is really a big move and I am curious about it.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pokemon online?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 12, 2011)

Animal Crossing more likely.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Pokemon online?





First Tsurugi said:


> Animal Crossing more likely.



I would love both of these to death.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 13, 2011)

You are an old man and a fool...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 13, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> You are an old man and a fool...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 13, 2011)

That's my boy. 

So... what in the holy hell are they trying to do to MMO's exactly? 

Are they trying to remove the 'MM' part of it, or wtf?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't get it either. Never heard of Massively Single-Playing Online Game


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 13, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't get it either. Never heard of Massively Single-Playing Online Game



Think of Dark Souls/Demon Souls but with whatever your doing affecting other peoples world's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Nintendo Files Trademarks for "Wii U" but Doesn?t Own wiiu.com*



> Our good friends at Fusible note, somewhat wryly, that while Nintendo's gotten around to filing trademark applications on the Wii U it's lacking ownership of the wiiu.com domain. The console by that name is due for sale sometime in 2012.
> 
> Materially, this is something that concerns beancounters, really. I think Nintendo is rich enough that it can peel off those dollar bills and slap 'em down for wiiu.com, one hundred, two hundred! But they should have seen those fighter planes. This isn't callofduty11.com or halo29.com, or any number of sequelized domain names your garden variety cybersquatter should register. This is something registered June 7, 2011, which was?ding, ding ding!?the day Nintendo revealed to the world that trademark. A trademark it, presumably, knew about a day or two before. Whoops.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

I need to start registering random domains.


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I need to start registering random domains.



You could potentially make some decent money if you register the right names.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Indeed.

I think XBOX will have to come up with a new name that isn't 720. I just better figure out what that is and MS will be knockin' on my door with a checkbook.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 15, 2011)

...............PS4.com.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Aug 15, 2011)

Alright, I'm completely confused over here, so someone explain this to me.

I'm getting two different sources; One claiming that Wii U supports only one Wii U tablet, and the other claiming that it supports more than one.





The problem is that the latter source has it so vague. Has there been any further information about this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> ...............PS4.com.



You mean some fool-ass doesn't already have that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Erika Furudo said:


> Alright, I'm completely confused over here, so someone explain this to me.
> 
> I'm getting two different sources; One claiming that Wii U supports only one Wii U tablet, and the other claiming that it supports more than one.
> 
> ...


 I don't remember well but I am sure it is in this thread, the info about it. Nintendo said, Wii U can handle two controllers but it was not a sure thing for them to sell it separate. They are looking at it.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

The Wii U's processor can handle more then one stream, it can handle multiple controllers however Nintendo is not marketing it as such and does not seem to be sure at all whether they want to capitalize on this capability.
They continually mentioned the price of the controller and so they wanted to avoid making multiplayer require multiple Wii U controllers and forcing people to buy multiple expensive controllers.
Instead they thought about whether or not a friend who also has a Wii U bringing there controller.

To be more precise, the Wii U can handle multiple controllers, Nintendo isn't supporting that functionality at the moment and so far only wants 1 controller per household and is designing games with that thought process.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Nintendo sees stock jump 10%, could rebound to over $50 in 3 years, says analyst*

"Nintendo shares spiked 9.8% overnight in Japan on a rumor that the Japanese traded 7974 shares could be added to the Nikkei 225 index. This is great news for Nintendo shareholders as most companies on the verge of self-destruction are rarely added to benchmark indices. When stocks are added or dropped from market indices it forces ETFs, and mutual funds to buy or sell shares. In the case of Nintendo, any fund that attempts to mimic the Nikkei 225 will have to buy up shares.

*I believe we are seeing savvy buyers trying to front run that trade. If you know that there are big ETF and mutual fund buyers waiting for the rumor to become official, why not get in ahead of them? This is why I believe that Nintendo is up on the day. We own the NTDOY ADR for clients and in our personal accounts and this move above $19/share is just the beginning of what we believe is in store for this company. I believe NTDOY could reach $50-65/share over the next 3 years, so this $1.50 move today is welcome but not exactly a tectonic shift. We continue to like shares, and today's rumor of the addition to the Nikkei 225 should be viewed as a vote of confidence in Nintendo's future." -* Panoptic Management Consultants CEO Asif Khan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Nintendo, eh? Maybe I should put some money on that. I don't have anything in video games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

*RUMOR - DICE not yet working on Wii U version of Battlefield 3*



> When the Wii U was revealed at E3 a few months ago, EA showcased a brief glimpse of Battlefield 3 on Nitnendo?s new console, but didn?t dwell into further details regarding the game ? other than it would become the first Battlefield game on a Nintendo console.
> According to our source who is close to Swedish developer DICE, the developer is busy at work on the PC/PS3/Xbox 360 versions of Battlefield 3, and while they are in possession of a Wii U dev unit, they?re not yet interested in porting Battlefield 3 to the Wii U. According to the source, the 250 member DICE development team will be focusing on maintenance and post-content for a while after the release of Battlefield 3. The Wii U version isn?t even in planning stages yet, and development likely won?t start until well into 2012.
> This would indicate a likely 2013 release for Battlefield 3 on the Wii U. Keep in mind that this is still a rumor and neither EA nor DICE have commented on the release window for Battlefield 3 on the Wii U. Battlefield 3 is due later this year on the PC, PS3 and Xbox 360.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2011)

*THQ likes Wii U, committed to the platform, bringing core games*

A portion of a VG247 interview with THQ's Danny Bilson...



> VG: Are you excited about Wii U, or do you see it as just another box to tick?
> 
> DB: No, I’m excited about it. I like the controller quite a bit. We’re committed to that platform, so long as our developers find really interesting ways to use the controller so that it’s a unique experience and much more than a port.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Crytek looking into Wii U, can't talk about anything yet*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU_LxCU66zM[/YOUTUBE]

*Epic not ready to announce anything for Wii U, but think it's a cool platform*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDzDyLUP8cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2011)

*IDC Cites Nintendo Wii U as Key to Console Market's Future*




> Running contrary to most analysts predictions regarding Nintendo's future Wii U console, the International Data Corporation (IDC) has issued a fresh report suggesting the machine will be a key turning point in the games industry's future.
> 
> 
> *The IDC's Findings*
> ...





*Capcom open to the idea of Asura's Wrath on Wii U*





> Capcom held another one of their 'Ask Capcom' live-stream events the other day, and the topic of Asura's Wrath on Wii U was brought up. Capcom seems to think this is a good idea, but they need to hear from fans first. They say if they hear enough from fans via their forums and the game's Facebook page. a Wii U version could happen.






*Early 2012 release for Wii U? Asura?s Wrath is why*



> Asura?s Wrath is an upcoming action video game by Capcom announced for Xbox 360 and PS3 scheduled for a release in early 2012. It is a game designed by the development team behind the ever quirky Solatorobo: Red The Hunter on Nintendo DS.
> 
> Now, recently Capcom believe that it would be an excellent idea to bring the game to Wii U, but they really want to know people (especially your) thoughts on the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

*01NET : Nintendo is struggling with the Wii U development*


Today another big revelation : Nintendo is apparently struggling with the developement of the Wii U.

The problem is coming from the decision to go with cheap components for the console in order to reduce cost and maximize margin. That strategy was succesful in the past but seems to backfire this time around.

O1NET claims the main problem is coming from the Chip for the Wii U controller. That chip is responsible for all the the controller features, espcially the streaming. But it seems the chip is just not powerful enough.

So the Nintendo developpers are working with a "wired" controller prototype in order to developp the games. Another version of the chip - the fourth one - is expected at the end of this month.

The problem is so serious that Nintendo could postponed the release of the Wii U by 3 months ( September release instead of June ).

Translated info from O1NET


> We know the concept of U Wii is the culmination of a long process of ripening and maturation in the secret laboratories of the Japanese giant. Despite this, according to our source, it would seem that the architecture of the beast has been completed in haste. The policy of low-cost Nintendo, which allowed them to surf the wave offset technology, while maintaining margins to rival the competition for the first time could turn against the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> *A strings attached*
> ...






I don't like the sound of this at all.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

> But it seems the chip is just not powerful enough.





Come on Nintendo, how could you screw up the most important part of your new console?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 23, 2011)

is it a reliable source? It better not be for Nintendo's sake 'cause if it is, what a fuck-up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


> is it a reliable source? It better not be for Nintendo's sake 'cause if it is, what a fuck-up


 01Net the French site who broke the news about Nintendo next console before anyone else. So yes.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually none of that makes much sense. They said they were having problems when tethered, it was shown tethered at E3 with no problems and with so many developers stating it works really makes me question it.

Plus with the latest 3DS news(which sounds bogus at best) also from them I'm not going to trust this, seems far too convenient. Plus really think about it, do you think Nintendo would have designed a console and shown it at E3 that doesn't properly work?

As reliable as their previous news was these sources probably don't seem to know much.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like BS to me.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 24, 2011)

That doesn't make much sense to me. But i guess we'll wait and see. Nintendo using cheap hardware isn't out of the question.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2011)

*What Are Aonuma's Controller Ideas for Wii U Zelda?*


> *The controller is U*
> The demo of Zelda HD at this year's E3 was stunning, and showed the Wii U controller used as a virtual rucksack for Link, but Zelda boss Eiji Aonuma has bigger ambitions for the touch screen controller than just holding bombs and Deku sticks.
> Aonuma spoke to Nintendo Power about potential uses for the controller, though nothing concrete was revealed, of course:
> With The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, we had the Nunchuck and Wii Remote sort of stand in for the sword and shield that Link carries. But in a game for the Wii U, I can definitely see something like the controller itself becoming the different items that Link is using, allowing you to interact with the game world and with the game items in a very different way.
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Iwata: Wii U will appeal to core*



> Nintendo believes its upcoming Wii U console will be better suited to hardcore gamers. The company admitted its current Wii was widely categorised as "a casual machine aimed towards families".
> 
> Nintendo boss Satoru Iwata, speaking in a new Iwata Asks interview, said he hoped the expanded features of the Wii U, notably HD graphics, would keep the new console from being labelled as "casual" too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2011)

That's nice i guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Isn't that what they always say?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't that what they always say?



maybe they have but always fall short.

You know i always wondered what would happen if Nintendo actually followed sony and microsoft. Because in all honesty the haven't really directly competed with them.

Nintendo 64 lost the developers due to the N64 being harder to developer for than the PS

Gamecube lost out because microsoft came into the picture and companies were just porting games from Ps2 and Xbox because they shared similar formats

Wii lost out to Sony and Mirosoft for that same reason as well.

So i wonder what's gonna happen with the Wii U.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

It will fail due to the expensive controller exploding the first day then having to be replaced for 4000000000 dollars.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It will fail due to the expensive controller exploding the first day then having to be replaced for 4000000000 dollars.



You think so? I see that happening more with sony when they copy the tablet idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Soon as a tablet-driven console is release I stop playing consoles.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Soon as a tablet-driven console is release I stop playing consoles.



But if a console like Ps4 being as powerful as it will be is has the same controls as the Ps3 how would that interest you?

How would the gameplay change and why would they even need anything that much more powerful than the ps3 to make a good game.

Developers are right in saying that this graphics thing is reaching a wall. 

You'd probably stop playing either way.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Touch screen only tablets are garbage for gaming though.
Reason I can't take Ipad seriously, where the fuck are the buttons? Oh wait there aren't any, instead they clutter your screen with touch interfaces when they do find themselves needing buttons.

Even then a Laptop is practically a tablet...with buttons


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2011)

For once, I agree with ensoriki. Touchscreens haven't reached a point where they can be used solely for control of the average video game, and due to the lack of physical response, I don't think they ever will. I feel they should be used as an aid for controlling a game, like the like the (3)DS did, rather than become the new standard for the entirety of control.

But really, if it has buttons I don't give a damn what gaming does to its controllers in the future. Gaming didn't get where it was by just sticking with the "huge joystick and one button" model.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

For once? You always agree with me, I'm top tier.


The 9th generation controllers will react to thought, since that tech will probably be advanced enough by that point.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> For once? You always agree with me, *I'm top tier.*
> 
> 
> The 9th generation controllers will react to thought, since that tech will probably be advanced enough by that point.



You are an old man and a fool.

@Discussion

In the event that Wii U WOULD follow Sony and Microsoft, wouldn't that mean that Nintendo would win? 

They keep  coming at us with the same shit we've played, and people still buy millions of damn copies..


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 30, 2011)

The new controller sucks just as much as gaming with the iPad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Sony 2009 Patent Resembles Nintendo's Wii U*



> Nintendo's Wii U may be trying out some interesting tech, but according to recent findings Sony Computer Entertainment Europe may have patented similar technology way back in 2009. Here's what the abstract reads:
> 
> A portable electronic device comprises a display facing in a first direction, a video camera facing in a second direction substantially opposite to the first direction, a receiver operable to receive supplementary image data from a remote image source, the supplementary image data comprising an indication of where a supplementary image is positioned with respect to a reference image, and in which the portable electronic device is arranged in operation to display a captured image from the video camera on the display of the portable electronic device, and when the captured image comprises all or part of the reference image as displayed on a separate display, the portable electronic device is arranged in operation to display the supplementary image positioned with respect to the reference image, instead of the corresponding part of the captured image.
> 
> ...


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

I saw the pics of it. It doesn't even look like a Wii U controller. It looked like a psp or a rectangle that works with the tv. Sony and Nintendo are known to make hundreds of prototype for controllers. I heard even dreamcast had a controller prototype resembling the Wiimote back that.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

At least Nintendo bring something new. Why would I want another playstation with the same controls but with better graphics. Do I have to spend 600 dollars for the same system again?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2011)

Well now... Sony's just being a cockblocker..


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 6, 2011)

Sony products are forbidden in my house. 

I buy everything else though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, the questions that I have for this upcomming system are how many bugs are going to be found on the first product and how long is it going to take to tweak out what ever problems that are going to occur on the first units released?


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Sep 6, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Sony products are forbidden in my house.
> 
> I buy everything else though.




Everyone knows xbox is for fat people


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Well now... Sony's just being a cockblocker..



Sorry what?


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> Sorry what?



What he means to say is that Sony might try to use this patent to prevent Nintendo from using the controller.


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2011)

But he is acting like they are already trying to block it


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Corran said:


> But he is acting like they are already trying to block it



He's from the future.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

Sony is Nintendo's bitch. Sony did come from Nintendos ballsack. Nintendo made Sony.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

jobhunter said:


> Sony is Nintendo's bitch. Sony did come from Nintendos ballsack. Nintendo made Sony.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sony is like that tiny guy that never really fights but has shitload of friends that gang up and beat the other guy.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 7, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Everyone knows xbox is for fat people



I'm not fat I'm big boned! You know who else is big boned? Santa, and that bitch be tripping on Microsoft products. So fuck yeah.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> He's from the future.



Fuck to the fuck yes. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Devs tell us Wii U not ready for prime time yet*



> *Ongoing fast-paced development is causing problems*
> While we know that Nintendo is working hard to get the Wii U out the door, whispers that we are hearing from our developer friends suggest that the ongoing development is causing a number of problems for those trying to build titles for the console.
> 
> We first stared hearing about this when a reliable source opened up to 01.net and began talking about some of the issues, which made us want to start digging deeper; and while many didn?t want to talk about it due to agreements that are in place, we found several that confirmed what we read in the 01.net article.
> ...





Second report about this which is backing up what *almighty *01 Net said..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2011)

That was to be expected... ^^

All the people they have working on the system are old men and fools...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> That was to be expected... ^^
> 
> All the people they have working on the system are old men and fools...



Slap all of them?


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Fudzilla has been a good source before so this wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Slap all of them?



Slap em all...


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 9, 2011)

What is Nintendo to do. Cheap shit is cheap for a reason.

Yet if they use expensive shit people are going to want them to decrease the price when the console launches putting them in deep shit when it comes to profit.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2011)

They'll make profit anyway, son.

Their shit prints money like my asshole prints shit.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2011)

You should see a doctor about that. I don't think your stool should be that continuous and occurring that often....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't get the panic honestly, it's not like this thing is going to be launching any earlier than summer 2012.

They could even delay the release to holiday 2012 and still release nearly a year before the competition if rumors are to be believed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Who's up for a Wii U game rumor?*






> The image above is said to come from an upcoming Wii U exclusive game. Rumor has it that this game was initially developed by a Swiss studio, but that studio ended up getting shuttered. From there on out, Nintendo actually swooped in and picked up the IP, and another European developer was put to work on it. Does this story sound feasible to you? Well, let me swoop in and add a bit of information that might point to this being false.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcYJIhdszyA[/YOUTUBE]



> The following video is for Project Offset, and it contains footage for a number of the images that are supposedly for this Wii U game. The company behind this project was acquired by Intel...and then Intel cancelled the project. This was all the way back in 2009. Is there any chance that this project could have been brought back to life, picked up by Nintendo and set for publishing on the Wii U? I really doubt it, but I'll leave you to your own decisions.





From Main source:

*Nintendo Wii U: Exclusive Look At A Never Seen Before Wii U Game*







> A tipster has just emailed me with details and images of an exclusive new game for Wii U. The tipster didn?t mention the name of the game, only that the game was initially developed by a Swiss studio, this was closed and the IP was purchased by Nintendo. The game is apparently exclusive to Wii U and is being developed by a studio in Europe.
> 
> Update: Looks as though the game is something called Project Offset which was canceled. Whether or not the project been restarted remains to be seen?


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol Project Offset.  I remember being excited about it a few years ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lol Project Offset.  I remember being excited about it a few years ago.



Give me some details about it and if this rumors is true, I don't remember Nintendo doing that before "picking up a canned project"


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Not much to say.  It was mainly be developed by two guys who managed to impress everyone with the impressive graphics a few years back.  It was going to be a FPS in a fantasy world.  You would have your archer, mage, warrior, etc classes.  Could have been every interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not much to say.  It was mainly be developed by two guys who managed to impress everyone with the impressive graphics a few years back.  It was going to be a FPS in a fantasy world.  You would have your archer, mage, warrior, etc classes.  Could have been every interesting.


 oh? 2 guys? interesting...  A lot of hyped for that project by then? PC only correct?


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, it was PC only.  The graphics looked really impressive when it was first shown.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2011)

I doubt anything will come of that but if a game like that were to be shown at E3 I imagine the reception would be insane.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

It would certainly be an interesting game to play and the graphics if improved could be amazing.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2011)

Game looks pretty pimp. 

They better do some shit..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

*RUMOR - Sonic Generations Wii U port not out of question, Wii U-specific Sonic on the way*



> Ah, Sonic...love him or hate him, he's still blazing across all game consoles. Unfortunately, Wii owners don't get to experience Sonic Generations this holiday season, but 3DS owners will get in on the fun. If Wii is being left out, how about a Wii U version?
> 
> An inside source claims that Sonic Generations on Wii U isn't out of the question, but the title will have to sell high above expectations for SEGA to consider porting to Wii U. While that may be a bit of a bummer, Wii U potential customers should have something else to look forward to from the Blue Blur.
> 
> The same source indicates that a Wii U-specific Sonic game is going to be in the works, and it will again be a spin-off spirit from the main Sonic line. That sounds great to me, considering how wonderful Sonic Colors was. I would consider a Sonic spin-off title for Nintendo's next console to be more of a 'when' situation than an 'if' one.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 12, 2011)

Sonic colors 2 please.
Make Tails and Sonic playable, no other characters.

Then Sonic colors 3 & Knuckles.
That would be glorious.

Sony should port it, the more games there are at release even if ports the more enticing the console is to buy.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Sep 16, 2011)

That game Looks good, if nintendo Really is using it for the Wii U, then my body is ready.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

What would you possibly do with your body while playing said game? ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Crytek 'very happy' with Wii U dev kit performance, specs are 'very good'*

*"The specs are very good. It's a challenge for designers, but once thought through it can add value, and that's what ultimately important. Our guys in Nottingham, they are very happy with their tests on the dev kits and they're excited about it." - founder Avni Yerli*




> I don't think we could have asked for a better company to give a rousing endorsement for Wii U graphical capabilities. Crytek is known for the graphics, and it seems they're quite impressed with what the Wii U can do. I can't wait to see what they can pull off.






*RUMOR - NCE/MoSys details on Wii U*

*I know a person who is an investor of MoSys and other technological companies, we talked about Wii U a few days ago and I became surprised with a comment from him about the new console:*

*"Wii U uses 28nm manufacturing process from NEC and 1T-SRAM from MoSys"

I asked him how he could know it and he told me that this information have been shared to the investors of MoSys because Nintendo partnership is the more important one for them and any signal of losing the deal can be very dangerous for the health of MoSys business.*



> I'm not going to pretend that I know what the above statement means, but I can surmise that it's good for Wii U. Anyone with a bit more of a technical background care to elaborate on this rumor?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 17, 2011)

He's talkin' memory (RAM). Many systems have two types (SRAM and DRAM). For example, the Wii has 24MB of 1T-SRAM and 64 MB of GDDR3 SDRAM.

28nm DRAM is cutting-edge stuff. 40-60nm is common, and you only really started seeing 30nm sticks (consumer-level anyway) a few months ago. 

If that confuses anyone, just know smaller is better. 40nm->30nm is about a 20% performance increase. Better speed, better density, better power consumption.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

> Crytek 'very happy' with Wii U dev kit performance, specs are 'very good'
> 
> "The specs are very good. It's a challenge for designers, but once thought through it can add value, and that's what ultimately important. Our guys in Nottingham, they are very happy with their tests on the dev kits and they're excited about it." - founder Avni Yerli



Hmm.  No mention of how compares to the current generation, practically worthless for me.   



> "Wii U uses 28nm manufacturing process from NEC and 1T-SRAM from MoSys"



Interesting.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 17, 2011)

If Crytek says the specs are very good they're very good. End of discussion. Can run Crysis/10.


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 17, 2011)

Super Smash with Crysis graphics?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

SSBB already had very good graphics. 

If they improve any more than they are now, what would we be looking at ?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 17, 2011)

Brawl's graphics were very nice and had plenty of detail.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> SSBB already had very good graphics.
> 
> If they improve any more than they are now, what would we be looking at ?



That's a good question, actually. Brawl's only real problem presentation wise was that it wasn't HD, and all the gameplay had an annoying delay on an HD television. Other than that, I can't really imagine how they can make Smash Bros better looking.

Increasing the texture detail and making all the food 3D perhaps?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> That's a good question, actually. Brawl's only real problem presentation wise was that it wasn't HD, and all the gameplay had an annoying delay on an HD television. Other than that, I can't really imagine how they can make Smash Bros better looking.
> 
> Increasing the texture detail and making all the food 3D perhaps?



But it looks so much better when it's cartoony, no? 

IMO, they are gonna fuck it up if they make the graphics "better".

I say leave it as is, fix the HD lag and you got yourself an automatic jizz-in-your-pants-o-meter.

(Not to mention adding Goku. )


----------



## smashbroforlife (Sep 18, 2011)

Where is my F-Zero Wii U?

I like mario as much as the next guy but why no love for games that would give system variety over than platformers given and other racing games. (most have been regular car games) 

Game could be awesome,flashy,fast, and could cause seizures. :amazed


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

I, too, would appreciate another F-Zero game. A WiiU F-Zero game might be pretty successful.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

I played the shit out of the gamecube F-zero.

I am actually waiting for the shitstorm that will happen when nintendo goes "LOL WiiU IS REGION LOCKED LOLOLOLOL"


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

It's going to fucking happen, too. 

F-Zero wouldn't be bad. 

What's going to follow is the haters that say "Nintendo is only remaking the old shit they already have".


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there a reason why Nintendo region locks their consoles?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Hurt importers, helps localizers and if I recall when it comes to televisions some televisions can only play a specific type of format or some shit, like Pal60 vs NTSC or some shit like that, so it discourages people from buying games that wouldn't work properly on their televisions...


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay I get it.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Is there a reason why Nintendo region locks their consoles?



Because they're morons.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Wii U should have a decent online store.
Dev's should be able to upload some shit like Steam or whatever.
Dev's should just go "yeah all those old 360 and ps3 games? We ported them to the online-store"


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuckin MGS Snake eater.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wii U should have a decent online store.
> Dev's should be able to upload some shit like Steam or whatever.
> Dev's should just go "*yeah all those old 360 and ps3 games? We ported them to the online-store*"



I'd buy the shit outta this console, and enjoy it, up until nintendo gets the nuts sewed right off of them.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

They can't get sued, the developers put them there


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> They can't get sued, the developers put them there



Then sue the developers


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Hurt importers, helps localizers and if I recall when it comes to televisions some televisions can only play a specific type of format or some shit, like Pal60 vs NTSC or some shit like that, so it discourages people from buying games that wouldn't work properly on their televisions...




purely for ZE moneys.

since it really matters that nintendo of japans gets alot more sales on a game that will never come to the western world.

Its basically shooting themselves in the foot.

you KNOW that people will be furious when they hear the WiiU is regionlocked I love my PS3 because it is not regionlocked so I can say import blazblue 6 months or so before the european release.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *you KNOW that people will be furious when they hear the WiiU is regionlocked* I love my PS3 because it is not regionlocked so I can say import blazblue 6 months or so before the european release.



Not even gonna lie, I'll skip right over it, if it is.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

and plus the whole PAL and NTSC thing?

who seriously doesn't have a TV that supports both? 

I didn't about 18 years ago.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Region locked nintendo is pretty much like a girl refusing to give up any ass because you're a man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Aliens: Colonial Marines - Gearbox talks Wii U build, ideas*

This information comes from a Google translation, so I don't want to pull data and end up having it be incorrect. I've posted the Google translation below, and you can make of it what you will until we have an official translation.



> Thus, there is little doubt that, apart from the version PC , which will run on U Wii will be another level of PS3 / Xbox 360 , console, Nintendo could offer " a unique visual record of current console and offering a gaming experience beyond the current generation e "while confirming that" the return made ​​by Nintendo to a more traditional gameplay is a source of satisfaction that should attract new players . " In addition, the gameplay will mablette quite unique as you point the camera at the screen for additional data, an optional camera will be displayed when you play in a conventional manner, without seeking the screen, thus allowing to keep a close eye on what's happening behind you. Other ideas are still developing and Gearbox draws even among those in the community.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2011)

All I understood was some BS about a camera that follows you..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Patcher : Wii U is a Wii HD not a New Console*



> Michael Pachter of Wedbush Securities famously predicted that Nintendo would release a Wii HD in the fall of 2010. Now with the imminent release of the Wii U, Pachter has stated that the new console is nothing more than Wii HD. Pachter even predicted the console to be coming as early as 2009, and said that it would even have the capability to rival PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 graphics.
> *?We expect Nintendo to sustain their competitive advantage by introducing a high definition version of the Wii, perhaps as early as the end of 2010, in order to convert its large installed base into true ?next-generation? households.?
> Since then of course, Nintendo has officially announced the Wii U as the Wii?s successor, but Michael Pachter has  recently stated that the console is not new:*
> *?The Wii U is not a new console, it?s Wii HD.?*
> The analyst has been very vocal in recent months stating that Nintendo waited too long to release this console, and they have now begun to lose market share to Xbox 360′s Kinect and Sony?s PlayStation Move, both of which provide similar experiences, but much more advanced graphics."


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Patcher : Wii U is a Wii HD not a New Console*



Xbox360 is not a new console it's XboxHD 

lol at a) him trying to twist Wii U into fitting his prediction b) him having a fit about his 'correct' prediction, as if it was unique to him to have predicted this.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait wait wait, he believes Kinect and Move are relevant?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2011)

Cuz he's an old man and a fool.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2011)

That's even funnier than that time Sony came out of nowhere saying they invented motion control first and that Nintendo stole the idea from them, years after the Wii was already out.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2011)

Cuz sony be ballin like that. 

They're old men and fools too.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Wait wait wait, he believes Kinect and Move are relevant?



He expects Kinect and Move to have the same success as the Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2011)

Now that's just foolish. ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 designer have no idea on Wii U controller*

*DICE producer as well as Battlefield 3′s lead designer, Patrick Liu has spoken to Official Nintendo Magazine UK about the upcoming home console from Nintendo.*


> Battlefield 3 making an appearance during Nintendo’s Wii U showcase at E3 2011 but Liu has said that he’s still trying to think of a “breakthrough idea” for the new Wii U controller.
> 
> “We definitely see potential in the Wii U,” he said. “But I wish I had the breakthrough idea for how to exploit the new controller.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 21, 2011)

Why does patcher still have a job.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

> “We definitely see potential in the Wii U,” he said. “But I wish I had the breakthrough idea for how to exploit the new controller.”



Heh.  Looks like he lacks some creativity but I guess that you don't really need that to make a successful FPS these days.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh.  Looks like he lacks some creativity but I guess that you don't really need that to make a successful FPS these days.



Well, you can't really expect every genre to innovate the shit out of the controller, fighting games for example can't really add much with the wii u controller. I'm really excited for things like scanning in the MP series being translated to the WiiU.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

> Well, you can't really expect every genre to innovate the shit out of the controller, fighting games for example can't really add much with the wii u controller.



That's to be expected but I would rather imagine that FPS games can benefit quite a bit from the controller.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2011)

I say bring back the zapper. 

Oh wait, they did and it failed.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol, why all the sudden detestin' on Pachter?

He's right..........

............................

......................................


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Lol, why all the sudden detestin' on Pachter?
> 
> He's right..........
> 
> ...



I don't see why it isn't a new console...


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I half agree with blakstealth. The WiiU is an HD Wii in the same way that a 360 is an HD XBox. Same with the PS3 and 2.

I think it's the negative connotation and Patchy's implying that the concept is something new that's getting to people. And really, even if that weren't the case, pointing out the obvious is just awful, awful journalism.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2011)

*If StarFox heads to Wii U, expect 'new exciting features', says Nintendo*



> "You'll probably have to ask Miyamoto-san! But if we were to make a new one, it would probably have new exciting features that improve on what we've seen in Star Fox games before." - Nintendo's Yusuke Amano


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *If StarFox heads to Wii U, expect 'new exciting features', says Nintendo*



Anything less would be a disappointment.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2011)

If they give us the same old remake shit, I'm gonna rip their balls off..


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I want Starfox Ping-pong. Fuck the space shooter aspect.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2011)

It's only coming to WiiU if StarFox 3Ds sells well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Vigil talks Darksiders II on Wii U - possible touch screen uses, playing off the controller*




> The following information comes from Darksiders II producer Ryan Stefanelli...
> 
> On uses for the touch screen...
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

> Just to have something on the touch screen, we put the inventory and map systems on the controller - and even that small thing makes a big difference.



This should be standard for all Wii U games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2011)

I added original source, more info about the Wii U version of Darksiders 2and the Wii U stuff on it. Also love the article title. Darksiders 2: Bringing Death to the Wii U


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> This should be standard for all Wii U games.



That's GOING to be standard.. watch.. watch...


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> That's GOING to be standard.. watch.. watch...



I really hope so.  

And hopefully it'll be easy to switch what you want to see on the screen between the inventory, map, etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*RUMOR - THQ employee speaks very highly of Wii U and its power*

Why am I marking this as rumor? Well, the person that conducted this interview doesn't give out the THQ employee's name. Not having a name tied to the interview makes me a bit cautious, but I'll run with the story anyway.



> A portion of a FedWars interview an anonymous THQ rep...
> 
> Question: In what ways would the Wii U version be superior over the 360/PS3 versions?
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm curious if we might see stuff like Fallout and Elder Scrolls on the WiiU as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Bethesda says Wii U support a possibility, Skyrim port not out of the question*




> "It's definitely a possibility for the future. We'll look at any platform that will support that games we're trying to make, but that's the key thing - the console has to support the game as it is designed.
> 
> The more changes we have to make to a game the less and less palatable it becomes because making a game is an enormous process. Just doing 360, PS3 and PC - I don't think people understand the amount of work that goes into that. All of the localisation you have to do... all of the testing you have to do... on every platform in every language... It's a pretty huge undertaking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Darksiders 2 Wii U will be unique*
*The Wii U version of Darksiders 2 has been easy to port over*



> The Wii U version of Darksiders 2 will be unique. That's the word from Vigil's Jay Fitzloff who told Official Nintendo Magazine that the controls will differ from versions on other consoles.
> 
> Vigil are working hard to make sure that Darksiders 2 Wii U won't just be a simple port.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

It will use their giant touchpad controller in unique ways.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It will use their giant touchpad controller in unique ways.



It probably be best on the Wii U because of this.  

Unless there are some really annoying bugs which is a possibility because of it being a new system.


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 26, 2011)

Just watched the trailer for Darksiders 2. Looks pretty bamf, i'll have to look into it when the Wii U comes out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Cancelled Avengers game was going to head to Wii U*

Looks like we have a reason to be upset about the canned Avengers game from THQ. According to a LinkedIn dev profile, the game was slated for release on Wii U.

*Senior Tools Programmer - Studio Australia (Games)*
*THQ
Public Company; THQI; Computer Games industry
November 2010 – August 2011 (10 months)

Unannounced X360, PS3, PC and WiiU Title
*
A scrapped Wii U project before the console even launches. That must be some sort of record!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It probably be best on the Wii U because of this.
> 
> Unless there are some really annoying bugs which is a possibility because of it being a new system.



Maybe, depending one how the touchpad is used with the game. If they try to implement shitty motion controls it will suck though.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe, depending one how the touchpad is used with the game. If they try to implement shitty motion controls it will suck though.



Hopefully they'll be too entranced by all the possibilities of the touchpad to care about motion controls.  :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

This is Nintendo we're talking about here. They feel the need to tack on gimmicks to almost everything.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is Nintendo we're talking about here. They feel the need to tack on gimmicks to almost everything.



It can be a good business decision, it did turn out rather well for them for the Wii.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

But I hate the Wii.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But I hate the Wii.



Sadly the entire world doesn't hate what you hate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

The entire world sucks cocks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Jonathan Blow has heard the Wii U 'has a lot more RAM'*



> Braid creator Jonathan Blow is making the rounds to discuss his upcoming game The Witness, but it sounds like current-gen consoles can't handle the game. What about the Wii U, you ask?
> 
> *For this type of game, I do wish the new generation of consoles had come out by now. Even if it only meant slightly faster graphics processor and a lot more RAM. Because having more memory would make a huge difference to being able to bring a game like this to a console. It makes it much easier. When you look at the Wii U, I'm told it has a lot more RAM - that would be wonderful, although I'm unsure about that platform for other reasons, especially in light of the iPad. If that console succeeds, it would be a nicer place to bring the game than the 360, if only because it has more RAM. - Jonathan Blow*
> 
> Not only do we have a chance at The Witness coming to Wii U, now we're hearing more rumors about larger amounts of RAM. This is something a lot of game developers ask for, and it seems that Nintendo may be providing it.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Eh, we've heard quite a bit about the Wii U having more ram way back when rumors first came out.  By this point it's all but certain that it will.


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 27, 2011)

Each new story that comes about makes me consider that my body may not be ready by the time the Wii U is released


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder what the wii U controller feels like, cause it looks somewhat unconfortable yet so epic-looking.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2011)

People that have handled it say it's surprisingly light and comfortable. I think Snow's held one before, hasn't he?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2011)

really?? cause i swear when i first looked at that thing i thought it would be way to diffucult the hold due to the design.....especially the analog pads in the upper corner!


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 27, 2011)

Are the josticks angly ones like with the Wii or are they slidey ones like with the 3ds. I can't say I''m a fan of the slidey ones.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

Shirker said:


> People that have handled it say it's surprisingly light and comfortable. I think Snow's held one before, hasn't he?



Lol.

Yes, I'm sure he's held more that one, actually.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Vicarious Visions working on Project Phoenix for Wii, Project Nova for Wii U*

The following information comes from a LinkedIn profile page of a Vicarious Visions associate producer...

- unannounced titles for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Wii, and Wii U
- three codenames and their respective release platforms
- Project Atlantis (Xbox 360, PS3), Project Phoenix (Xbox 360, PS3, Wii), and Project Nova (Xbox 360, PS3, Wii U)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like a money printer..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tekken producer updates status on Tekken 3D: Prime Edition, Wii U*





> The following comments come from producer for Tekken Katushiro Harada...
> 
> Status of Tekken 3D: Prime Edition...
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Jonathan Blow has heard the Wii U 'has a lot more RAM'*



When you can install 6GB of RAM into anything for 25 cents, I don't see why this is a problem.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Call Of Duty Wii U rumoured*
Treyarch recruiting for new game on new console



> Treyarch, the studio respiosible for the Call Of Duty Wii games, is bringing is successful game to a new console, prompting suggestions that Call Of Duty Wii U could be on the cards.
> 
> A job advert on the developer's website reads: "Treyarch is seeking a Senior Platform Engineer for a position on the team bringing our hugely successful game to a new console."
> 
> Treyarch's biggest game is Call Of Duty and although the company hasn't confirmed which console this game will be for, Call Of Duty publisher Activision has previously said it is excited about Wii U.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 5, 2011)

What how is that even a rumour. Anything with a large enough install base will have a call of duty on it. 

Anyway supposedly Crytek have been clamouring for 8gb of ram for next gen consoles and supposedly they said complimented wii U specs so perhaps 8gb of ram for wii U is on the table.

Remember guys games consoles don't require the same amount of ram as computers to pull off the same things since the ram in computers gets used for various other processes. So 8gb of ram for games console at the current moment of time is a heck of a lot.


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 5, 2011)

While I like hearing about 3rd party developers on board or developing for the Wii U, I really wish we could get some 1st party game information or pictures


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 5, 2011)

First party's are pretty much assumed wit Nintendo and you won't see pctures until next year as I'm not even sure the Wii U specs are finalised. One things for sure Nintendo most probably won't be repeating the same mistake as the 3DS, So I would expect at least a mario on launch as well as some other Nintendo IP's most likely.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> *What how is that even a rumour. Anything with a large enough install base will have a call of duty on it. *
> 
> Anyway supposedly Crytek have been clamouring for 8gb of ram for next gen consoles and supposedly they said complimented wii U specs so perhaps 8gb of ram for wii U is on the table.
> 
> Remember guys games consoles don't require the same amount of ram as computers to pull off the same things since the ram in computers gets used for various other processes. So 8gb of ram for games console at the current moment of time is a heck of a lot.


 Remember my friend that Activision is an odd company with Nintendo. Their logo was not even part of the conference, supporting the Wii U and all the CoD games on the Wii were handled by Treyarch. You are correct tho not shocking at all about CoD Wii U...


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Anyway supposedly Crytek have been clamouring for 8gb of ram for next gen consoles and supposedly they said complimented wii U specs so perhaps 8gb of ram for wii U is on the table.



I don't see the Wii U having 8 GBs of ram at all, I believe that Nintendo would be pretty comfortable with around 1.5 to 2 GBs of ram.  IT's a significant leap above current gen Ram amounts and it isn't going to needlessly push the cost up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Rumor - Could Dead Space be coming back to a Nintendo platform?*






> The job posting at EA/Visceral Montreal for a future game in the Dead Space franchise on an unannounced platform. Think it could find its way to a Nintendo system again? All speculation at this point, but hey, it could happen!





Dead Space 3 Wii U?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

*EA says 'key franchises' will be on Wii U, Moore visiting NCL next week for Wii U details*


The following comments and quotes come from EA's Peter Moore...



> - everything appears to be on track with the Wii U
> - ?There are no indications that there?s anything that feels like it?s off target.?
> - Moore is visiting Nintendo's Japanese headquarters next week to talk Wii U
> - ?From our perspective right now, specs are a big deal.?
> ...


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm looking all around but I don't see any of the doubters anymore. Come on guys, what happened to 'Wii U won't have good graphics,' and 'Wii U won't attract 3rd parties'?


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm looking all around but I don't see any of the doubters anymore. Come on guys, what happened to 'Wii U won't have good graphics,' and 'Wii U won't attract 3rd parties'?



I think the Wii U is inovative in its own right but i don't get it though, won't PS4 and Xbox 3 come out not to long after the Wii U with better hardware specs? Will motion base controls still be comfortable to use in long online gaming sessions?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 7, 2011)

There's really just not enough info to form an opinion either way...


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> I think the Wii U is inovative in its own right but i don't get it though, won't PS4 and Xbox 3 come out not to long after the Wii U with better hardware specs? Will motion base controls still be comfortable to use in long online gaming sessions?



It's very likely that the PS4 and Xbox 3 will have better specs.  What might be critical will be when they come out, if it's late enough the Wii U could possibly gain a pretty good edge that might offset the superior hardware of the PS4 and Xbox 3.  

Motion controls will always suck.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 8, 2011)

There won't be any new systems for at least 2 years after Wii U. Any earlier would be admitting Move/Kinect was a total failure.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> There won't be any new systems for at least 2 years after Wii U. Any earlier would be admitting Move/Kinect was a total failure.



I don't know, 2013 seems like a good year for Xbox 3 to be released.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 8, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> I think the Wii U is inovative in its own right but i don't get it though, won't PS4 and Xbox 3 come out not to long after the Wii U with better hardware specs? Will motion base controls still be comfortable to use in long online gaming sessions?


Too early and the specs will be just good enough for devs to develop everything on Wii U and port to the other consoles. Too late and you can just argue that the new Nintendo console will be coming out soon that will have better specs then the Sony/Microsoft console.



Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know, 2013 seems like a good year for Xbox 3 to be released.



Xbox 360 launched in November 2005. PS3 launched in November 2006. Not only was Xbox not left in the dust, but most games were developed on Xbox 360 and ported to PS3 anyways.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

Coming back?

Oh right, Extraction.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> Xbox 360 launched in November 2005. PS3 launched in November 2006. Not only was Xbox not left in the dust, but most games were developed on Xbox 360 and ported to PS3 anyways.



Eight years between the launch of the 360 and its successor sounds pretty good.

The only reason that games are usually developed on the 360 first and then ported over to the PS3 is because it is far easier to develop for the 360.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 8, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Too early and the specs will be just good enough for devs to develop everything on Wii U and port to the other consoles. Too late and you can just argue that the new Nintendo console will be coming out soon that will have better specs then the Sony/Microsoft console.



Didn't the Wii lose the current console gaming war though? I mean who's to say Microsoft and/or Sony won't make another technological leap again in the console war.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 8, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> Didn't the Wii lose the current console gaming war though? I mean who's to say Microsoft and/or Sony won't make another technological leap again in the console war.



In what parallel world are you living in where the Wii lost Gen 7?


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> Didn't the Wii lose the current console gaming war though? I mean who's to say Microsoft and/or Sony won't make another technological leap again in the console war.





> Wii	86.01 million
> (as of March 31, 2011)
> 
> Xbox 360	55 million
> ...



I would firmly place Nintendo as the winner.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 8, 2011)

I mean not sales but in the Core gamer community?  If that made any sense?

As for the console sales i thought Wii Sports and Fittness had alot to do with that?


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> I mean not sales but in the Core gamer community?



Nintendo did fail pretty hard when it came to "core gamers" but a technological leap isn't a guaranteed method of being more successful than another console.  The PS2 murdered the Xbox despite being vastly inferior.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nintendo did fail pretty hard when it came to "core gamers" but a technological leap isn't a guaranteed method of being more successful than another console.  The PS2 murdered the Xbox despite being vastly inferior.



oh i see now, thanks.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Oct 26, 2011)

My F-zero Wii U dream isn't gonna happen.   (no Wii U for me at all) (just restating what I said a while ago)

F-Zero is best suited for launch title as it would be amazing racer to show off its scenery and have nice graphics and awesome music.(Including online etc)

It would be a very popular title at launch for people to pick up and because when Mario kart comes out nowadays , Nintendo shouldn't dare put F-zero out to mess up Mario kart's sells and everyone going for F-zero with both being out similar times. (people's mentality have changed from the past and though I want F-zero , that point in time is in no favor to them)

LOZ : Skyward Sword showed that they only have one group of employees truly and that they will call them away from whatever they are doing to spend time on that game. (with Zelda Wii U , they will need way more than 100+ they currently had on earlier project)

A lot of Nintendo problems come from unwillingness to make stuff and excuses for titles taking breaks.(What can't you do with said titles)

Reggie is also a problem in a way , stopping titles for coming to NA and also his appearances have only showed how much Nintendo has dropped the ball and can't even defend Nintendo right when interviewed.

During E3 , Nintendo had nothing to show off and just announced stuff that they would get to making and that makes me fear launch line up.(Pikmin is only thing with New super mario bros wii U being only tech demo as things stand)

Reggie should go to bosses and say whats wrong with them then ask them what is wrong with himself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2011)

*DICE Talks ?Battlefield: Bad Company 3,? Wii U, and ?Mirror?s Edge 2′*



> Another topic of discussed was whether DICE would be coming up with games for the Wii U. The short answer is no. The company has gotten its hands on a dev kit and has been tinkering with it, but Liu confirmed that DICE is not currently working on a game for the upcoming console. Sorry, Wii U fans, looks like you won?t be getting a Battlefield 3 port any time soon. However, Liu also commented on the company wanting to make a game that will utilize the Wii U?s new touch screen controller, and how it would be a waste to create a game that wouldn?t utilize it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

So, how is the Wii U going to fail?

Vita sucks, 3DS sucks, Wii already sucks. 


Is it going to require a monthly subscription to play? Maybe you have to buy a special memory card for each game.  Or you have to buy a new TV that's compatible with it.


I'm very bitter right now.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it going to require a monthly subscription to play? Maybe you have to buy a special memory card for each game.  Or you have to buy a new TV that's compatible with it.
> 
> I'm very bitter right now.



The hell you smoking?

Those are all patented Sony ways of failing.

Nintendo just buries you in plastic.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

inb4 GTA V will be on the  Wii U as a launch day title.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> inb4 GTA V will be on the  Wii U as a launch day title.



Would be pretty awesome and I can kinda see it happening.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Nintendo learned 'bitter' lesson with 3DS launch, Wii U final format at E3 2012*

The following comes from Satoru Iwata...



> We are also planning to launch the Wii U, which is the successor to the Wii, during the next fiscal year. We would like to show the final format of the Wii U at the E3 show next year. As we learned a bitter lesson with the launch of the Nintendo 3DS, we are trying to take every possible measure so that the Wii U will have a successful launch.






*Nintendo investor meeting - Wii U tentative release dates, software details, 3DS goals and more*

- Plan to enhance the line-up for 3ds internationally
- children are increasingly asking for 3ds as xmas present
- Nintendo says beginner, middle and core gamers are all related
- Nintendo is dedicated to expanding the gamer audience
- more collaborations with third parties, including content for networks
- Nintendo won't allow another gap in software releases
- steady stream of software to be released next year
- 16m 3DS hardware target is not conservative but aggressive
- priority this year is 3DS hardware sales, profitability sacrificed
- aiming to grow 3DS to being core platform
- opportunity for StreetPass in USA is small 
*- implied release of Wii U later than June 2012
- assumption of Wii U launch in Japan in Sept., EU/NA in November
- Wii U final version will be shown at e3 next year*
- aim of accelerating digital offerings
- Pokemon game may be hitting in Spring, might be related to PokePark 2


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

> - assumption of Wii U launch in Japan in Sept., EU/NA in November



That's a pretty good release date for NA.  



> - Wii U final version will be shown at e3 next year



Hopefully the specs will make wonderful.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 29, 2011)

*RUMOR - Sonic Dimensions, a spiritual successor to Sonic Colors, heading to Wii U*

This is all rumored information that comes from an inside source. Keep in mind, previous Sonic leaks have been pretty spot-on.



> - working title
> - takes place directly after Generations
> - spiritual successor to Sonic Colors
> - visual quality in line with Generations
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2011)

Woah, I thought that was an already released fan-game. In my upkeep of Generations, I've seen the thumbnail pop up alot and didn't pay much thought to it.

So this is an actual rumor huh? Well, I guess all I can say is I hope it's true. The premise does seem interesting.

EDIT*
Apparently it's based on a comic premise. This might mean it's fake.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 30, 2011)

> - Orange personality similar to Big the Cat



Sounds like after Colors and Generations Sega wants to go back to making fuck up decisions.
NOBODY LIKES BIG THE MOTHER FUCKING CAT.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2011)

Really, who the fucks is Big the Cat? (I know who he is, but his existence doesn't matter).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> The hell you smoking?
> 
> Those are all patented Sony ways of failing.
> 
> Nintendo just buries you in plastic.



Well that is true, but I don't think Nintendo is above the law. 

It's going to find a way to fail.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that is true, but I don't think Nintendo is above the law.
> 
> It's going to find a way to fail.



The 3ds did I dont see any reason the wii u should be above failing 

Inb4 someone thinks commercial success =quality.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 31, 2011)

HD? Cool. Committed to garnering third party support? Great. Any plans for online play? They couldn't possibly be so stupid as to ignore such a key feature for their console this time around.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 31, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> HD? Cool. Committed to garnering third party support? Great. Any plans for online play? They couldn't possibly be so stupid as to ignore such a key feature for their console this time around.



I hope they focus on it, then nintendo and sony fans can collectively lol at microshit supporters that will still be paying to play online


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I hope they focus on it, then nintendo and sony fans can collectively lol at microshit supporters that will still be paying to play online



LOL at Sony fans laughing at the misfortune of people enjoying the online features/gameplay of a competitor when what they went through is far far worse than playing a monthly fee.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2011)

lol @ people taking  shots at console preferences to justify their own purchases....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol @ monthly fees to play anything.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> LOL at Sony fans laughing at the misfortune of people enjoying the online features/gameplay of a competitor when what they went through is far far worse than playing a monthly fee.



Considering who the potential perpetrator was it's safe to say the microsoft and nintendo were merely fortunate enough to not piss of a cyber criminal organization.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Nintendo Blames Lack Of New Games On Wii U Development [Nintendo Says It Couldn't Release Key Software For Existing Consoles Due To Development Of Wii U]*


There’s no doubt about it – Nintendo has taken this generation by storm. Yes, it may be in trouble now, but for most of this generation, it has laughed all the way to the bank. For most of 2011, however, Nintendo has been leaving its fans hanging, delivering next to nothing when it comes to great software for the DS, 3DS, and Wii.



True, Kirby: Returned To Dreamland was just released and The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword is coming up next month on Wii. 3DS players also were recently given Star Fox 64 3D and are looking forward the release of both Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7 before the year is over, but why weren’t there any releases in the first half of the year?

According to Nintendo president Satoru Iwata, the reason there haven’t been many notable releases this year is because of the development of the Wii U:



> Strong momentum is very important for game platform businesses and a strong software line-up to vitalize a platform is necessary to maintain this momentum. In the first half of this year, however, we could not make the continuing sales of the first-party software released last year as we had planned, nor, in the course of preparation of the next platform, could we release new key titles for the existing platform in a timely fashion due to completion delays until the latter half of this year.
> 
> After the upcoming November, however, anticipated titles for Nintendo 3DS will be continually released, which we hope will bring a big boost in the year-end sales season. We would like to thereby fulfill our responsibility to ensure bright prospects for this platform toward the next fiscal year and beyond.
> 
> Since I’m not really sure what the point of the Wii U actually is, I’m tempted to argue that maybe Nintendo should have given precedence to their consoles that are already on the market. Starving the Wii of releases for most of 2011 wasn’t a good idea, and choosing to release the year’s only notable releases in the middle of a major release season was an even worse one.



Hopefully when the Wii U is available Nintendo chooses to support it with software through its entire lifespan, or at the very least have software to support it from launch. What do you think of Iwata’s excuse? Head down to the comments section and sound off!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

In other words: still no 3rd party support.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't make excuses Nintendo.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 1, 2011)

Focusing on the future is nice nintendo but how about living in the present


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Focusing on the future is nice nintendo but how about living in the present



Speaking of which, I still want Xenoblade/The Last Story/Pandora's Tower.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Why make games when they can develop new hardware?


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 1, 2011)

Woha, woah, woah. Slow down a second. You mean when you pull resources from a low priority to a high priority the low priority suffers? Fuck you Nintendo for inventing that concept. And fuck you for bringing on progression. I mean honestly, there's so many NES games that could have been but Nintendo decided to do other things.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2011)

*SPECULATION: Silicon Knights working on Eternal Darkness 2* *Wii U?*

Silicon Knights Cuts Half of Staff, Refocuses On "One Of Its Most Requested Titles for the Next Generation"



> Massive layoffs hit Too Human and X-Men: Destiny developer Silicon Knights last week, cutting the Canadian developer nearly in half after an unnamed publisher pulled out on a project the team was working on, the company told Kotaku.
> 
> That unnamed project is still under development, the developer said.
> "Last week Silicon Knights experienced layoffs due to extended contract negotiations falling through with a potential partner," the developer told Kotaku. "We are currently in discussions with other potential partners. The recent Ontario government funding is tied to future performance targets, spread out over the next 5 years, which we will meet."
> ...



God I hope is Eternal Darkness 2 and if it is we know that it has to be Wii U correct? because of the previous partnership with Nintendo.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 2, 2011)

Yea but supposedly X-men game is crap who know if Eternal Darkness 2 ends up good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Woha, woah, woah. Slow down a second. You mean when you pull resources from a low priority to a high priority the low priority suffers? Fuck you Nintendo for inventing that concept. And fuck you for bringing on progression. I mean honestly, there's so many NES games that could have been but Nintendo decided to do other things.



I get what you're trying to say, but it doesn't hold water.


NES had a ton of good games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Wii U remains a mystery*



> Nintendo's release of the Wii U console could be just a few months away, but Microsoft and Sony are still uncertain how to position the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 against their new competitor.
> When asked by Screen Play how he thinks the five-year-old PS3 console will stack up against the Wii U, Sony Computer Entertainment Australia managing director Michael Ephraim says "it's very hard because at E3 there wasn't a lot of information".
> "There's plenty of question marks about our competitor with their new device," Mr Ephraim says. "Whether it is going to be a competitor to PS3 or a different kind of device. There are so many variables that it's hard to say right now."
> 
> ...




Read more:


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well everybody is getting hit right now. Even Nintendo is feeling the force. I'd love for Silicon knights to remain Nintendo only but hey losing half your staff should be a wake up call.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I get what you're trying to say, but it doesn't hold water.
> 
> 
> NES had a ton of good games.



The NES part was a joke.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> God I hope is Eternal Darkness 2 and if it is we know that it has to be Wii U correct? because of the previous partnership with Nintendo.



I guess they gave up on the Too Human franchise which was suppose to be a trilogy. Not that I blame them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Nintendo patents Wiimote touch accessory*



*Spoiler*: __ 












> Nintendo's revelation that only a single touch-screen controller would be supported on each Nintendo Wii U console came as a surprise to fans, but there could be a solution in the works: an add-on that gives a Wiimote similar capabilities.
> 
> The Wii U, Nintendo's next-generation home console, has as its stand-out feature a touch-screen tablet-style controller which offers both a control system and a secondary display. However, the Wii U will only include support for a single such controller on each system - leaving additional players to rely on the traditional Wiimotes from the console's successor.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Makes me want to go out and buy some hardware.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 4, 2011)

> Nintendo's revelation that only a single touch-screen controller would be supported on each Nintendo Wii U console came as a surprise to fans, but there could be a solution in the works: an add-on that gives a Wiimote similar capabilities.



They're acting like it's a hardware limitation while instead, Nintendo just won't be making games that require more than one tablet.

Big difference.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2011)

If the games dont support more than one tablet that means no part play right? There's one more reason for me to not buy this at launch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> If the games dont support more than one tablet that means no part play right? There's one more reason for me to not buy this at launch



But imagine all that hardware you get.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But imagine all that hardware you get.



And they say sony is full of hidden costs


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2011)

is not that they say.. It is a fact Sony is full of hidden cost regardless the generation. and of course Nintendo also did it in the past and they will not stop in the future.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2011)

Doesn't that leave microsoft as the most honest of the three companies


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Doesn't that leave microsoft as the most honest of the three companies


 Probably.........


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 4, 2011)

When you put it that way.... 

lol honesty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Microsoft the most honest? 


That's a scary thought.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 7, 2011)

Wii U is the future.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 7, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Wii U is the future.



yup. You best believe that Sony and Microsoft are going to follow suit with similar controllers.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> yup. You best believe that Sony and Microsoft are going to follow suit with similar controllers.



If they are smart enough they'll have similar controllers at the console's launch.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2011)

They won't. 

Sony will likely keep the Move around and rely on Vita connection for Wii U style tricks.

Microsoft will likely keep the Kinect around and possibly come up with a way of connecting to Windows 8 tablets.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 7, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> yup. You best believe that Sony and Microsoft are going to follow suit with similar controllers.



Sony does that all the time, tehy copy and make a crappy version. PSMove is shit


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> They won't.
> 
> Sony will likely keep the Move around and rely on Vita connection for Wii U style tricks.
> 
> Microsoft will likely keep the Kinect around and possibly come up with a way of connecting to Windows 8 tablets.



How is this different from what i said mon ami?

Either way I doubt they can just bring in more powerful consoles at this stage. Graphics can only carry you so far, I've not heard people complain about what games can't do when powered on the PS3, Blue ray already provides more than sufficient space for games cause let's face facts most of them aren't going to be any longer and no one really cares how much ants are on the ground when you look down.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> How is this different from what i said mon ami?



You said they'd follow with similar _controllers_. 

I'm saying the Wii U controller is much too expensive to try to pull a copy-and-paste, so the other companies will do it through connectivity with other products they have.

So yeah, sorta agreeing with ya, but just adding on that they'll be using already existing products to do it rather than creating new hardware specifically for their systems.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2011)

You guys are all fools.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2011)

you forgot "old men", Shion. 

Anyway, NMaster's right. Microsoft and Sony shoved too much money into those projects as it is. They'd be stupid to try to copy Nintendo again, at least so soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Ubisoft a big believer in Wii U, predicts success, sees support for core/casual*



> "We are big believers in the Wii U, on two subjects. One is for high-end games, where we'll be able to do a game for the Wii U, but also for other [high-definition] machines, but also with specific use of [Wii U's] tablet. Two, is we like the Wii U for all the [potential of] casual games.
> 
> Today, the Wii still is 45 percent of our business. Just Dance, all those casual games, are selling extremely well. So we are supporting the machine because we believe Nintendo is going to push it to another level. We think [Wii U] will be successful.
> 
> Now to [what audience] will it be addressed? We don't exactly know yet, but the potential of the machine, and the tablet [controller], I think is a good way to improve the potential gameplay. What we see is the ease of play is a part of the revolution we are seeing today. The fact that it's easier to access games is what can make more people play. Maybe they can do a good job there." - Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2011)

Casual games to the *NEXT LEVEL* 
MY BODY IS READY!!!!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 7, 2011)

Bring Rayman Origins over to Wii U and I'll be excited.

Or maybe a sequel since it'll only be out around a year from now.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 7, 2011)

I dunno not all casual games are bad. Some are nice physical breaks from epic storylines and intense explosions. 

Some are just.... no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Casual games to the LIMIT! 


Can't wait for Wii U with dance pad.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Casual games can go burn in hell.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 7, 2011)

They won't though because they bring in good money.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2011)

Blame Apple for ruining gaming.

Gaming budgets go boom. Why spend millions when you can churn out a top seller for a few thousand?


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 7, 2011)

Most games cost so mcuh to make and they don't really make a profit. Gamers don't really care how good a game looks or the time it takes. All they need is shitty multiplayer and they are happy.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I dunno not all casual games are bad. Some are nice physical breaks from epic storylines and intense explosions.
> 
> Some are just.... no.



You know what? I'll be in the minority and say I agree. I'd be lying if I said Wii-Play/Sports wasn't the most fun I've ever had playing games with my family, which is more of a positive thing than we jaded gamers can bother to admit, so mini-game casual stuff can stay.

S--t like Petz, trivia games and sad, poor-quality tie ins to the current popular TV-Shows/Movies? Yeah, those can go fornicate themselves in a dark alley.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> You said they'd follow with similar _controllers_.
> 
> I'm saying the Wii U controller is much too expensive to try to pull a copy-and-paste, so the other companies will do it through connectivity with other products they have.
> 
> So yeah, sorta agreeing with ya, but just adding on that they'll be using already existing products to do it rather than creating new hardware specifically for their systems.



Well Nintendo has always been forced to bring out technology earlier than required in order to stay competitive. When Sony does it they won't have to worry about the cost. Provided Ps3 won't come out for the next 3-four years.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think you can trivialize it in this case. The functionality in that controller is essentially a small tablet. Even in a few years you're still talking about a notable investment for the consumer over a standard controller.

Given the capabilities of the Vita and that both Sony and Microsoft are in the Tablet market, I think the obvious move would be for them to adapt one of those products to connect with their console. It better markets that device and doesn't ask consumers to pay for an expensive controller (although you still have to buy an expensive tablet, but it's a whole different type of marketing and fits Sony's MO especially).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> They won't though because they bring in good money.





Nmaster64 said:


> Blame Apple for ruining gaming.
> 
> Gaming budgets go boom. Why spend millions when you can churn out a top seller for a few thousand?



Sad truth.

However, I think that if they went back to 16-bit RPGs they could have both high-quality games that are cheap to make.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Nintendo adding two Wii U tablet support, tech specs still being decided, says inside source*

The following information comes from an inside source...



> - working to make it so Wii U can simultaneously support two tablet controllers
> - numerous indications within the Wii U codebase that point to this
> - RAM capacity and processor speed still not final
> - Nintendo appears to be on the cusp of solving the technical issue for two player
> ...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 8, 2011)

Me wanna have.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

I want endless quiz games on my Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ubisoft - Drawsome will test the market for Wii U, Wii U dev costs not really an issue*



> "What's extremely interesting is it's also a way for us to test the market for the Wii U, as the products we create for [Drawsome] will be helping us to understand what the problems are going to be for consumers. So it's a way to get into the tablet process for a console that is in homes." - Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot



Mr. Guillemot also discussed Wii U dev costs, which coincide well with developing games for other platforms.



> "Because we do some products on the Wii U and the other consoles, we will be able to share costs between the three platforms, so that's something to consider. When you look at graphics and animation, we will be able to spread that cost between the three platforms, where with the Wii you had to create a totally different product."


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ubisoft - Drawsome will test the market for Wii U, Wii U dev costs not really an issue*
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Guillemot also discussed Wii U dev costs, which coincide well with developing games for other platforms.



I love how he speaks. "We are able to share costs across all three platforms"

Why doesn't he just say ports?


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I love how he speaks. "We are able to share costs across all three platforms"
> 
> Why doesn't he just say ports?



Ports have some bad quality associations with them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Nintendo not considering other franchise characters for Mario Kart, interest in bringing the series to Wii U*

The following info comes from Mario Kart producer Hideki Konno...




> On considering characters from other franchises for Mario Kart: ?No, we?ve never seriously considered that.?
> 
> On Mario Kart heading to Wii U: ?I can?t get into the specifics, but I do want to create a new and enjoyable Mario Kart that uses the unique functions of the Wii U. Anything beyond that I have to keep secret. Please bear with me for now!?





*EA says nothing could make him happier than Wii U*



> "It's a very exciting machine and I'm glad to see it out there. I mean, a hi-def Nintendo platform! There's nothing that could make me happier. Its online capabilities are really extensive, too, so we'll be able to differentiate ourselves from the competition more easily with our sports lineup. We can't announce anything yet, but what I can say is that Nintendo is a company that's been producing new types of play culture for years. The 3DS and Wii U have taken on that DNA, so I really can't wait to see what kind of new surprises are waiting for us." - Peter Moore





*Aonuma - Unused Skyward Sword items may hit Zelda Wii U, Zelda Wii U is just a 'starting point'*

A portion of a Guardian interview with Eiji Aonuma...



> TG: There are some interesting new items in Skyward Sword, such as the Digging Mitts and the Beetle. How do you deal with the challenges of adding these new items with their new capabilities? And are there any ideas for equipment didn't make it into the game?
> 
> EA: Every time we introduce new items and capabilities into the game, they're very important. They allow you, as a player, to grow within the game and have new abilities. We had many ideas for new abilities in Skyward Sword. Some of them didn't work and so we abandoned them. Some of them, though, we're keeping. Even though we couldn't make them work in this game, we felt they're still good ideas. Maybe we can make them work on the Wii-U. It's possible you might see them in another game we make in this series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2011)

So much bullshit PR talk, nobody talks like that. As for Mario Kart, why the fuck not, it's not like it will change much if they did include more characters from other Nintendo games. They basically just said: "We could make a positive addition to the game, but we'd rather just dish out the same thing again as is."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Hideki Konno talks more about Mario Kart Wii U*



> "I can't get into the specifics, but I do want to create a new and enjoyable Mario Kart that uses the unique functions of the Wii U. Anything beyond that I have to keep secret. Please bear with me for now!" - Hideki Konno


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm just going to wait and see, don't like rumors, speculations or talks to get people excited.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2011)

I love that "Nintendo might be working on a new Mario Kart" is even news.

NEWS FLASH: NINTENDO MAY BE PREPARING POPULAR FIRST PARTY FRANCHISES FOR IT'S NEW SYSTEM

SHOCK AND AWE


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 10, 2011)

I would love a new Mario Kart. pek


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2011)

Still think they should add in characters from other franchises. I want to drive a deku kart with Link inside dammit.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 10, 2011)

It'd be like taking SSB and making it into a Mario Kart style game.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Still think they should add in characters from other franchises. I want to drive a deku kart with Link inside dammit.



Geno


----------



## Sotei (Nov 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Still think they should add in characters from other franchises. I want to drive a deku kart with Link inside dammit.




So... like "Diddy Kong Racing" but with all the Nintendo franchises thrown in? 


That would be pretty excellent, except they'd have to change the name and maybe that's why they haven't done it yet. Nintendo has always had silly "fears" like that.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2011)

Super Smash Kart?

Oh god, yes. If Ninty were to do something like that, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. Would be the first MK I will ever have actually purchased.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 10, 2011)

Imagine the powerup diversity they could add.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2011)

Dose race courses


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2011)

Mario Kart = another chance at more hardware. 

The Nintendo Wii U Racing Wheel. Complete with touchscreen and motion-controlled pedals.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2011)

*RUMOR - EA, Valve wooing Nintendo for Wii U online distribution services?*



> Nintendo is going big with the online for Wii U. Not only has Nintendo said that, but EA and Ubisoft have commented as well. Just how big are they going to go? The latest rumor points to an all-out war on services.
> 
> Supposed inside information points to EA trying to talk Nintendo into using Origin as a main service for the Wii U's online action. Of course, this rumor also states that Valve is interested in getting Steam on there, but EA wants Origin to be an exclusive Wii U service deal.



Those are two pretty huge bits of information, and if they are indeed true, that's great for those hoping the Wii U online features would be robust.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2011)

*The real story behind Killer Freaks from Outer Space*


Killer Freaks from Outer Space is heading to the Wii U, but did you know that it actually started life as a PS3/360 project? Here are some details on the project's life before Wii U.

- first envisioned at Ubisoft Montpellier 
- came into existence around February 2010
- that's when it was proposed for 360/PS3 
- it was originally based on the Rabbids franchise 
- title was Killer Rabbids
- now targeted at a different audience
- Rabbids supposedly removed

It's easy to see that the Rabbids design style is still intact for some of the enemies, as that point of discussion has come up many times since the reveal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Wii U should provide you with Internet service.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

Steam on Wii U would be awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Only if all the games are free amirite?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2011)

WiiU: Here's some free internet for you, sir. Would you also like me to prepare your bath? As the tub fills up I'll also make you a sandwich.

Me: Thanks WiiU, you're so cool. 

Make it happen, Ninty fuckers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

And I'd still complain about the games.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And I'd still complain about the games.



It's what you do best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

I guess that's true.


Speaking of which, I think it's time for another CMX Reviews--Valkyrie Profile.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

Nintendo can really benefit from Steam, Ninty is pretty bad at online shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 16, 2011)

Steam isn't good enough. I want something better then Steam.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

WiiSteam U.


With 100x more motion control and in stunning 3D.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Steam isn't good enough. I want something better then Steam.



There's nothing better than Steam.


----------



## Convicted playa (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it would be nice to see another nintendo product


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Like a Wiipad ULTRA 3D slim deluxe edition++?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Who wants that shit anyway? Bunch of teenage goons telling you how much of a failure at life you are because you can't play a video game?


Yeah, guess what kid? I don't live with my mother and I fucked a girl once.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Or how about, talk to your friends in a private chat room while you play a game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't have friends. 


I will talk to myself like I always do. Usually yelling "FUCK YOU friend!" at the television.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

> Yeah, they're called forums. They're on the Internet. You're on one right now.



Not fast enough.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wii U will disrupt the market like DS' - Reggie*

"If all we do is a beautiful game in HD, it's been done before"

it's a good day to be a Nintendo gamer today, with both Zelda Skyward Sword and Mario 3D Land hitting store shelves. But what of the future of Nintendo gaming, namely next year's release of the Wii U?



> *Nintendo of America president and COO Reggie Fils-Aime has once again been outlining his thoughts on what it will take to make the Wii-U a success, in an interview with the Games blog.
> Asked what it will require to succeed when the console launches in 2012, Fils-Aime said he believed that "The Wii U has to deliver a differentiated experience that can only be brought to bear through the use of these two screens."
> 
> He added: "If all we do is a beautiful game in HD, it's been done before. We have to take advantage of the second screen, we need to take advantage of the connectivity that the system will offer."
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not sure it will be another Wii or DS. If the rumors are true of Sony and Microsoft releasing a system next year, I think the only thing that will be disrupted are Wii-U's sales.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Peter Moore Bigs Up Wii U's Online Functions Again*

But won't say what they are

A's chief operating officer Peter Moore has been a vocal supporter of the Wii U already: back in August he appeared totally confident in the console's online features, and in a recent interview with Famitsu he reaffirmed this commitment with some glowing words.
Most intriguing are the hints at the Wii U's online capabilities: although Moore couldn't reveal specifics, we know he recently paid a visit to Nintendo HQ, and you can be certain that online features were part of the discussion. Here's what he said to Famitsu:


> *It?s a very exciting machine and I?m glad to see it out there. I mean, a hi-def Nintendo platform! There?s nothing that could make me happier. Its online capabilities are really extensive, too, so we?ll be able to differentiate ourselves from the competition more easily with our sports lineup. We can?t announce anything yet, but what I can say is that Nintendo is a company that?s been producing new types of play culture for years. The 3DS and Wii U have taken on that DNA, so I really can?t wait to see what kind of new surprises are waiting for us.*


It's interesting that Moore specifically cites the console's online functions as a way in which EA can separate itself from other formats. What will Wii U do that Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 don't? We can't wait to find out.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If the rumors are true of Sony and Microsoft releasing a system next year...



lolwut

No chance in hell.

At most, they might ANNOUNCE a new system.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think it's happening, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Square-Enix thinks Wii U is great, seems like they could easily develop for it*



> A portion of a Game Informer interview with Square-Enix's Yoshinori Kitase...
> 
> GI: What are your thoughts on developing for the PlayStation Vita and Nintendo?s Wii U?
> 
> Kitase: The Vita is a PlayStation platform that has a lot of similarities in the development process to the PlayStation 2 and PlayStation 3, so we think it will be an easy transition to start developing for it. There?s nothing to talk about on our end yet, *though. With the Wii U, it?s great that there?s a high definition console from Nintendo on the market, which was previously lacking. As far as the specs are concerned, the Wii U seems like something we could develop easily for as well. Hopefully that becomes part of our multiplatform lineup, but we can?t be certain as of now*.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Wonder what a real 1000$ fully powered console could run nowadays.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wonder what a real 1000$ fully powered console could run nowadays.



It would easily be able to handle the stuff in the following video...

[YOUTUBE]ZqNHJ-ekMR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It would easily be able to handle the stuff in the following video...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZqNHJ-ekMR4[/YOUTUBE]



Easily ehh?
I can still see lots of things to improve upon from that if that's the best we can do right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Vigil talks Darksiders II controller ideas for Wii U*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl3HGOsAlx0[/YOUTUBE]




> "One thing I saw at the [E3] press conference that I thought would be cool is using the controller as a kind of AR thing. Because we've got a mechanism in the game where you throw stuff. In the first Darksiders game, you'd have to pick something up and throw it at a target. It's always a little difficult to use a joystick to aim precisely and you could have it so as you picked up the [Wii U] controller it would sense when it was held up in front of you and it would turn into a display showing you what was on the screen, and you'd move the target with the controller." - Colin Banstead, Vigil


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Easily ehh?
> I can still see lots of things to improve upon from that if that's the best we can do right now.



You're an idiot if you're going to whine about that level of _*real-time*_ quality.

Also that video isn't even 1080p.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> You're an idiot if you're going to whine about that level of _*real-time*_ quality.
> 
> Also that video isn't even 1080p.



When the use of technology doesn't match the power of it 
Frankly 1080p doesn't matter if the monitor can't show the quality of it can't see the difference between 360 and 1080p.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Aonuma - Zelda Wii U will challenge series conventions, big things to come*

The following comes from Eiji Aonuma in the latest Nintendo Power...

.*..Skyward Sword is a title where we took aim at all the conventions of the Zelda series. While that may have been difficult, I think that confronting those challenges resulted in something that has a great deal of value. When it comes to Wii U, we'll obviously want to add new elements that take advantage of the capabilities of the platform. I think using that as a lens through which we once again challenge the conventions of Zelda is more important than just making another Zelda game. With that in mind, please expect big things from the Zelda series to come!*

This is sick...thinking about the next Zelda already. I can't help it, and neither can the gang at Nintendo Power. I'm just happy that Aonuma is thinking about it as well!


----------



## Wizard (Nov 30, 2011)

i wonder if zelda for wii u will use skyward sword like artstyle


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2011)

*RUMOR - Wii U specs roughly match up with Xbox 360*

This information comes from a supposed Japanese dev that is working on porting a PS3 game to Wii U.

- Quad Core, 3 GHz PowerPC-based 45nm CPU
- 768 MB of DRAM ?embedded? with the CPU, and shared between CPU and GPU
- Unknown, 40nm ATI-based GPU
- two test models, one with 768 MB of RAM, and another with 1GB
- RAM is embedded with the processor


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Wii U specs roughly match up with Xbox 360*
> 
> This information comes from a supposed Japanese dev that is working on porting a PS3 game to Wii U.
> 
> ...



If it ends up being only roughly equal to the 360 Nintendo can go fuck itself.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> If it ends up being only roughly equal to the 360 Nintendo can go fuck itself.



This, I dont give a shit about how good their first party games are, if they're going to retread old ground with engines that are dated already nintendo can suck my cock.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 2, 2011)

360 is struggling to stay behind let alone keep up or even be equal. PS3 is in the same boat. I don't expect it to be a powerhouse godsend of consoles but really to use such dated tech this shit better be $200 at launch.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 2, 2011)

Roughly close to the Xbox 360? I though it was established that it was gonna be superior?

Really, the Wii U can fuck itself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Wii U is so epic.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wii U is so epic.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually if those specs are actually correct and what their implied to be those specs are pretty ridiculous. Virtually no computer around has anywhere near that amount of edram that would make it one of the fastest computers around but knowing Nintendo they probably did but the fastest ram possible in there but that amount is pretty riduclous.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 2, 2011)

I doubt that rumor is true, its already been confirmed the Wii U is stronger than current gen consoles.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

ITT: People don't take rumors from a supposed Japanese dev who's only trying to port a game to the WiiU with a grain of salt.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 2, 2011)

The final build of the Wii U won't even be revealed for a long time and it can play games in native 1080p which was confirmed by reggie which the xbox360 can't do.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 2, 2011)

If these specs are true then saying its only on par with the 360 is a flat out lie. First off a quad core processor made in the year 2011 >>>> a tri-core processor made in the year 2005.

Secondly, the 360 mas 10mb of eDram. The PS3 doesn't have any as far as I know. So needless to say 768mb of eDRAM >>>>>>>>>>^20 10mb. It only strengthens the claim that Wii U is using IBM's power 7 processor which would put it lightyears ahead of any console in history.

The GPU is unknown, however if Nintendo is using virtually any GPU made after 2006 its impossible to be slower then the 360's.

Honestly, that much eDRAM is flat-out frightening and whoever looked at these specs (provided there's truth to them) and came to the conclusion that it only matches the 360 has shit-for-brains.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 2, 2011)

Eh? That rumor is bullshit. How's a system as powerful as a 360 supposed to push out 1080p HD graphics and stream content to at least two WU Pads? The 360 can't even output in 1080p and Nintendo has stated that the WU would be 1080p. It's obviously bullshit.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

768mb of eDRAM is ludicrous, I don't even want to start thinking about the Wii U's price at that point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Expect the wii U to cost 1000$ and people to buy it.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Expect the wii U to cost 1000$ and people to buy it.



Only a few rich brats and some fools will buy it at that price.


----------



## Alien (Dec 2, 2011)

Probably confused it with normal ram.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually the 768mb-1gb of edram isn't actually so ridiculous (which suprised me). IBM already has this technology. 

"IBM's embedded DRAM technology provides the most dense on-chip dynamic memory available today, enabling more than 1Gb of memory on a single chip. IBM eDRAM performance has advanced to a point where it can replace conventional on-chip static memory (SRAM) in many applications, taking up 60% less space on the chip, and consuming up to 90% less power."



That would make it one expensive beast of a console though so Eternal Goobs point about massive price is indeed a worry. Nintendo going Sony retard mode with specs my actually become a reality but I'm sure the 3DS has taught them a few things...

Considering Nintendo's love for fast ram I wouldn't actually be surprised if they went for it.

On yeah he's most likely talking about a gigabit if that was the case which would be 128 mb which is still a heck of a lot.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 2, 2011)

Nintendo never releases home consoles for crazy high prices, they tried with the 3DS and they failed. Now, I'd spend at least $450 but you gotta look at Nintendo's history. They've been working with IBM for ever, I wouldn't put it past IBM and Nintendo to have come to some sort of agreement in price for all this EDRAM, making the overall cost of the system, more consumer friendly. Nevertheless if this is all true, then the WU is going to be insane.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Only a few rich brats and some fools will buy it at that price.


People still bought apple products when they couldn't afford it


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 2, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Actually the 768mb-1gb of edram isn't actually so ridiculous (which suprised me). IBM already has this technology.
> 
> "IBM's embedded DRAM technology provides the most dense on-chip dynamic memory available today, enabling more than 1Gb of memory on a single chip. IBM eDRAM performance has advanced to a point where it can replace conventional on-chip static memory (SRAM) in many applications, taking up 60% less space on the chip, and consuming up to 90% less power."
> 
> ...


It actually makes perfect sense considering IBM confirmed Wii U is using Power 7 CPU's. However this certainly blows a $300 price range out of the water.

It seems as if Nintendo is daring Sony to try and out-do them power-wise. next generation. The problem is the PS3 pretty much hemorrhaged money for the first year or so and only began selling for a profit halfway through 2010. I don't think Sony is in any rush to make a super-powerful console from outerspace again.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

> I don't think Sony is in any rush to make a super-powerful console from outerspace again.



We're might get off the self parts that might be modified slightly, no custom CPU like the Cell.  

In any case the upcoming E3 will be pretty exciting especially if the rumors are true and Microsoft reveals a new console there.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Only a few rich brats and some fools will buy it at that price.



Using two synonymous terms together is kinda redundant. 

Then again, all rich brats are fools while not all fools are rich brats.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

> Then again, all rich brats are fools while not all fools are rich brats.



Exactly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, that's my only real concern, the price of the wiiU.  It's practically guaranteed to be more powerful than the current market consoles the problem would be the pricing.  One thing that made the wii so attractive was affordability, 250, compared to 400 and the ridiculous 600 for the PS3. When 3DS it was kind of ridiculous to have their handheld more expensive than their console, now with a price drop now it's off that rough start. When the wiiU enters the dangerous part will be how all their competitors including the wii will be so much cheaper until their competitors rush to meet Nintendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

I am gonna buy two Wii Us.


One to shit on and another to cover it up with.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> We're might get off the self parts that might be modified slightly, no custom CPU like the Cell.
> 
> In any case the upcoming E3 will be pretty exciting especially if the rumors are true and Microsoft reveals a new console there.



I'd imagine so. Partly because I think that's the safest route for Sony and partly because the PS3 pretty much preformed a partial-birth abortion on Cell processing.

Also, people still care about Microsoft? Halo has been milked dry and that's the only reason Microsoft was put on the map (consolewise) to begin with. My prediction is that Nintendo blows the underpants off of everyone at E3, just like they do every year when they have something new and shiny to show-off.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am gonna buy two Wii Us.
> 
> 
> One to shit on and another to cover it up with.



I don't believe you.  



> Also, people still care about Microsoft?



Sure they do, it's the console with the biggest "hardcore" gamer base. 



> My prediction is that Nintendo blows the underpants off of everyone at E3, just like they do every year when they have something new and shiny to show-off.



It's a pretty likely scenario but what I'm really looking forward to see how the Wii U will stack up to the next Xbox console, if the difference isn't too big then Nintendo should definitely dominate the next gen, assuming htat PS3 isn't leagues ahead of the Wii U in power, barring any stupid blunders from Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I know is not Wii U news but..


*Nintendo looking to high large amount of new employees*



> large recruitment campaign
> - looking for experienced and veteran development personnel
> - positions for the Kyoto plants and Tokyo plant
> - planning to open an entirely new facility in Kyoto strictly for software and hardware development
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 2, 2011)

If hardcore includes Halo and CoD sure I guess that's hardcore. I think the only thing nintendo needs to concern themselves with is Sony. And lol yeah, people go nuts at E3 then flip the switch on Nintendo and go oh they have nothing, it's a fad. I'm just loling how this generation's consoles everyone was so centered on Microsoft and Sony and then Nintendo just turn their world upsidedown making profit on an underpowered console compared to their competitors.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 2, 2011)

Some people are wondering why the Wii has weak hardware. To them I say so that they could sell fiftykuhwillion units, make loads of money for each unit sold, save it all, then eventually do crap like that in the middle of a global economic crisis. Gotta love NIntendo.




ShadowReij said:


> If hardcore includes Halo and CoD sure I guess that's hardcore. I think the only thing nintendo needs to concern themselves with is Sony. *And lol yeah, people go nuts at E3 then flip the switch on Nintendo and go oh they have nothing,* it's a fad. I'm just loling how this generation's consoles everyone was so centered on Microsoft and Sony and then Nintendo just turn their world upsidedown making profit on an underpowered console compared to their competitors.



It happened here on this E3.

Nintendo does its show: everyone spews juices everywhere.
The next day: Pssh it'll suck because its Nintendo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 2, 2011)

*Looks at recruitment* FUCK I STILL HAVE CLASSES LEFT!


----------



## Alien (Dec 2, 2011)

If anyone has the momentum going into next-gen it's MS. The 360 has been selling like mad in NA the past year. They sold 900.000 360's on BF alone.

Insane numbers for a 6 year old console.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

I still don't get what's so special about the 360.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I still don't get what's so special about the 360.



There really isn't anything special about the 360 besides the controller being the best console controller for FPSes and the online service better than the PS3's online service.  You could make a case for quite a few gamers liking 360's exclusives over PS3's exclusives.


----------



## Alien (Dec 2, 2011)

In this day and age where multiplayer is the shizzle they're the to-go-to console for online play 

People dig Xbox Live

and Kinect for reasons beyond my understanding


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

XBOX is fail.

I went there.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

> and Kinect for reasons beyond my understanding



People don't want to deal with the weight of the Wiimote.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 3, 2011)

Got this from the NeoGaf forums, so all credit goes to them.




This is what they showed at e3...



Yeah, think about that for a second.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

> Yeah, think about that for a second.



I think that Nintendo got better at making tech demos and we probably won't get to see better graphics than in that Zelda demo. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that Nintendo got better at making tech demos and we probably won't get to see better graphics than in that Zelda demo. :33



What a stupid response.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> What a stupid response.



What's so stupid about it?


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 3, 2011)

I want to Samus naked in 1080p native hd on the Wii U.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that Nintendo got better at making tech demos and we probably won't get to see better graphics than in that Zelda demo. :33



Is that a good or bad thing? I think the graphics on that demo are really great.

And teh Xbox360 fails and is the worst console. Wii and PS3 ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Is that a good or bad thing? I think the graphics on that demo are really great.
> 
> And teh Xbox360 fails and is the worst console. Wii and PS3 ALL DAY EVERYDAY



I was just kidding, we'll likely see better graphics than that demo once Nintendo and other developers get used to the finish system specs.

The 360 is hardly the worst console.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 3, 2011)

After how many times that piece of shit red ringed, its shit. Who sales hardware with a 50 percent failure rate and dont fix it for years.

And xbox360 has no games or exclusivs.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> After how many times that piece of shit red ringed, its shit. Who sales hardware with a 50 percent failure rate and dont fix it for years.
> 
> And xbox360 has no games or exclusivs.



I've had two, neither red ringed. I just waited a year for the new motherboards to start shipping. No issues. That excuse and fake statistic is played out.

I have more Xbox 360 games than you have IQ points probably.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 3, 2011)

This might have been posted during e3, I might have even posted it, I don't remember but this does kind'a corroborate the whole 768MB embedded DRAM talk... might not be 768MB but it could be a surprising amount nonetheless.



> Engadget:
> Details were scarce about the IBM silicon Nintendo's new HD powerhouse was packing, but we did some digging to get a little more info. IBM tells us that within the Wii U there's a 45nm custom chip with "a lot" of embedded DRAM (shown above). It's a silicon on insulator design and packs the same processor technology found in Watson, the supercomputer that bested a couple of meatbags on Jeopardy awhile back. Unfortunately, IBM wouldn't give us the chip's clock speeds, but if it's good enough to smoke Ken Jennings on national TV, we imagine it'll do alright against its competition from Sony and Microsoft.



Either way, Wii U could be <=> Watson.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 3, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I've had two, neither red ringed. I just waited a year for the new motherboards to start shipping. No issues. That excuse and fake statistic is played out.
> 
> I have more Xbox 360 games than you have IQ points probably.



You are one person smartass, I got the shit early and I know so many people that had that problem when they first came out. And if that's true you most have no life and you play too many games bro, and you are bad with cash since most 360 games are shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2011)

I remembered having my very first 360 with six games for it.......then one day it got the RROD which made me rage like no tomorrow.  and thats $300 gone to waste which is quite sad really, then a pledged to never buy another console from microsoft ever again. Thank goodness for the PS3 though!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> After how many times that piece of shit red ringed, its shit. Who sales hardware with a 50 percent failure rate and dont fix it for years.
> 
> And xbox360 has no games or exclusivs.



Welcome to 2006 people! Also, PS3 has no games!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Welcome to 2006 people! Also, PS3 has no games!



Good grief.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> You are one person smartass, I got the shit early and I know so many people that had that problem when they first came out. And if that's true you most have no life and you play too many games bro, and you are bad with cash since most 360 games are shit.



I've got two dozen Wii games, four dozen 360 games, and seventy dozen PC games.

You mad bro?


----------



## Awesome (Dec 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Welcome to 2006 people! Also, PS3 has no games!



That was true back when that claim had validity.


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Wii U bitchaaz I want HD zelda 


I read a couple of articles in OFN stating that the demonstration of the Wii U has attracted a lot more 3rd parties, fingers crossed. I've heard the new tomb raider is already confirmed.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just wish factor 5 got gets the wiiU


----------



## AmigoOne (Dec 4, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Got this from the NeoGaf forums, so all credit goes to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After WW -____-

Yea, games usually progress like that with years separating them.


----------



## Corran (Dec 4, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I just wish factor 5 got gets the wiiU



You know they are nearly dead (or dead) right? 

And those Zelda pictures want to make me replay Twilight Princess, loved that game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Is Ubisoft working on a AAA Wii U MMORPG?*





> Is it just a coincidence that some of these listings are for a Wii U AAA title, and others are for a AAA MMORPG? Are these two different games or one in the same?


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Likely two separate games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Likely two separate games.


 probably..

Ign picked up the news...



*Ubisoft Gearing Up for AAA Wii U Title
Could it be an MMO?*



> Ubisoft has revealed that it's beginning development on a new title for Wii U. Listings on Ubisoft Quebec's official Facbeook page indicate that the studio is currently hiring a Network Programmer and Senior Engine Programmer to develop a "AAA title" for Wii U.
> 
> Interestingly, Ubisoft communication coordinator Emile Gauthier posted on Twitter that the studio is also hiring a Tools Programmer for a "AAA MMO." While there's no indication that the two projects are connected, it's worth noting that both were posted on the same day. We've reached out to Ubisoft for clarification.
> 
> Ubisoft revealed at E3 that they're developing Assassin's Creed, Ghost Recon and Rabbids games for Wii U, as well as two new IPs. One of those IPs has been revealed to be Killer Freaks From Outer Space, and the other is currently unknown. At this point, it isn't clear which project these job listings are in reference to.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2011)

Could possibly be working on DQ for some strange reason


----------



## Sotei (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm hoping EA and DICE bring BF3 to the WU with the full 64 player battles.  ... at launch.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I'm hoping EA and DICE bring BF3 to the WU with the full 64 player battles.  ... at launch.



Doubtful that it'll happen, it might not be worth the effort of porting it over to the Wii U in EA's mind.


----------



## Corran (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, not sure why you would want a year old game which will still probably look better on PC


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Yeah, not sure why you would want a year old game which will still probably look better on PC



I have the game on PS3 but if they released it for the WU with the 64 player matches, I'll buy it all over again.


Yeah, sorry, I don't do PC games, I just don't care for them at all.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2011)

> Yeah, sorry, I don't do PC games, I just don't care for them at all.



Why don't you like them?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why don't you like them?




Mouse + Keyboard... 

I prefer a control pad, simple as that.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 7, 2011)

lol @ the inferior species of gamers


----------



## Corruption (Dec 7, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Mouse + Keyboard...
> 
> I prefer a control pad, simple as that.



Well, you can still use a controller for pretty much any PC game. But, if you use one for an online FPS, you'll be at a horrible disadvantage.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 7, 2011)

I know all the advantages of PCs, I just don't care, the mouse and keyboard aren't very comfortable to me. Anyway, we're derailing the thread.


Wii U! Let's get it!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Rumor: Wii U on its fourth/fifth dev kit*



The image basically speaks for itself. It comes from a Singaporean government site? and that?s pretty much it! There?s talk that the Wii U is on its fourth development kit at this time, though the image above makes me think that Nintendo has shipped out fifth edition units.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 8, 2011)

why so many of them?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2011)

I heard the wii U is more powerful than even the ps3. :ho


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 8, 2011)

lol that did confuse me at first and of course the wii u is more powerful than the ps3.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> why so many of them?



They probably all have different specs, Nintendo wants to see which one would be best for them.  



> I heard the wii U is more powerful than even the ps3.



It should be unless Nintendo became retarded.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

> It could very well be just as powerful as a 360/PS3 and not any higher.



All the rumored specs point to a console that is decently more powerful than the PS3, hopefully some of them are true.  And the lighting in the Zelda demo pisses on anything the PS3 and 360 can do, that's one area where it certainly looks better.  That bird demo was damn impressive as well.



> I don't honestly see myself getting one of those LCD controller things. It would probably only be useful for someone (child) who doesn't have their own room or TV/Monitor to play on. It might have a use for when you wanna just play while laying down or whatever but, I don't think it's worth shelling out cash for though.



You basically missed the entire point of the controller.  

The things on the touchpad will be maps, quest journals, inventories, minigames(?), and whatever other creative things developers can use it for.  It isn't meant to replace your television.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2011)

To be honest, I'm probably not gonna get the WiiU for a while. At least not until a respectable library of games is out for it. I'm sure we can rest easy now, though, knowing that the price won't be ridiculous. Mostly because of the 3DS fiasco, where they learned that overpricing isn't okay.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

> Depends on the price. If it's 100$ or more, it's a waste of money just for that.
> Why would I use that when I can just play a portable gaming system?



Waste of money?  I fully expect it to be an amazing new experience for Wii U gamers.  No more pausing the game to check a map, change weapons, no more using shitty on-screen keyboards to type stuff.  



See that inventory?  You can select any item you want from the controller far faster than you ever could with a regular controller/menu set-up

Because a portable gaming system won't be anywhere as powerful as the Wii U, because you won't be playing a game on a high-def television and every other reason one plays a console over a handheld.



> They said at E3 that it was also used to replace your television just in case someone was using the TV.



But that's not the main purpose of the controller, it's some nice feature that you can use.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

> The controller is humongous, and I personally don't see how not having to pause your screen is worth tons of money. The time it takes you to touch the touch screen you could very well use the start menu around the same time.



If not pausing the screen was the only ability the controller would give you then I would agree with you and say that it wouldn't be worth a possible $100 price tag but it isn't the only possible thing to do with the controller.  As long as developers are creative enough the price will be worth it.



> Another problem I have with the LCD screen controller is look at the analog(thumb stick?) and button placement. The Analog stick is above the buttons on the right, that seems pretty weird and uncomfortable.



Most people that have held the controller have said that it was pretty comfortable to hold so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

The pause button is a home button


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2011)

Scharlachrot, you should read this article... actually, everyone should read this article.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Scharlachrot, you should read this article... actually, everyone should read this article.



I forgot about the camera and the microphone. 

Pretty good article.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Is that so you can become a Nintendo DJ? Does it come with a turntable?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Scharlachrot, you should read this article... actually, everyone should read this article.


 interesting article. I love the Xenoblade ideas...



CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that so you can become a Nintendo DJ? Does it come with a turntable?


 everything is possible.. believe it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that so you can become a Nintendo DJ? Does it come with a turntable?



It you put it on there.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2011)

Scharlachrot said:


> Depends on the price. If it's 100$ or more, it's a waste of money just for that.
> Why would I use that when I can just play a portable gaming system?



Didnt they say the controller wouldnt be at retail??


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Didnt they say the controller wouldnt be at retail??



Last I heard Nintendo was somewhat uncertain about that.  A rep did say that it wouldn't be sold at retail but Nintendo later denied that rep's comment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

*CNET: Wii U to be at CES* *[CES starts January 10]*



> CES isn't exactly gaming's biggest stage, but it seems each year its presence increases. At CES 2012, Microsoft, Sony, and Nintendo will all be at the big show. While it doesn't appear that Microsoft will have any new hardware on display, both Sony and Nintendo have lots to show off.
> Sony is sure to be pushing the Vita, and I'm hoping to get a better idea of how the device will interact with its big cousin, the PlayStation 3. Sony has also told CNET there will be some new Vita games on the show floor for us to check out as well.
> 3D remains a big talking point for the PlayStation 3, so expect to hear more about the company's efforts to make the technology even more pervasive. While it may not have caught on at the mainstream level it's been intended for, gaming arguably remains its best platform.
> 
> ...




Read more:


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

That's surprising, hopefully we'll learn about some of the specs.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometime i wonder if just making a powerful HD wii  from the start would have sufficed. Skyrim with motion controls could have been more fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Skyrim with better gameplay would have been a lot more fun, too.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Sometime i wonder if just making a powerful HD wii  from the start would have sufficed. Skyrim with motion controls could have been more fun.



It would have been an amazing system especially if it managed to sell almost as well as the Wii though it would still have some flaws like the online gaming aspect. :/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Wii U demo at CES 2012 will feature E3 2011 software*

Looks like Nintendo has nothing 'new' to show at CES 2012 when it comes to Wii U. The software to be shown will be what press saw back at E3 2011.

*"Nintendo of America, working with the 2012 International CES management, will offer demos of the upcoming Wii U console to members of the media who did not see the system at the 2011 E3 Expo. However, Nintendo will not have a booth at CES, nor does it plan to include any games, experiences or information beyond what was available at the 2011 E3 Expo. Production and development efforts remain on track for the Wii U launch, which will take place between the start of the 2012 E3 Expo in June, and the end of 2012." - Nintendo statement *


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

> Nintendo of America, working with the 2012 International CES management, will offer demos of the upcoming Wii U console to members of the media who did not see the system at the 2011 E3 Expo.



There goes any real hope I had of expecting something interesting from Nintendo being at CES.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 19, 2011)

There will be something interesting, you'll see some things will leak from behind close doors interviews and demos. I bet some details will leak regarding the true capabilities of the WU. What they will "officially show" will be the E3 stuff but trust me there will be some juicy leaks.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 19, 2011)

I remember when the Nintendo Revolution's controller leaked before the TGS that one year. Everyone was like 'zomg awesome!' then the Nintendo Revolution's new name (Nintendo Wii) leaked before E3, everyone hated it and thought Nintendo was trolling.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

> AllThingsD: Does that change as we get closer to the next-generation console, the Wii U?
> 
> Reggie: The market is going to continue to differentiate based on the types of experiences that consumers want. As an example, if I’m the head of a household of a family of four, and my disposable income is $50,000 to $60,000, I’m going to continue to look at the Wii because of the software, and it’s a great entertainment device. For consumers who want to have the latest gadgets and have a higher disposable income, that’s for the Wii U.
> 
> ...





I really do hope that the Wii U will speak to a different consumer than the one that is buying the Wii. :/


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 24, 2011)

It will speak to "you".


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

That means that it'll have either Nvidia's SLI or AMD's Crossfire with top of the line GPUs and four GBs of RAM.  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That means that it'll have either *Nvidia's SLI or AMD's Crossfire with top of the line GPUs* and four GBs of RAM.  Sounds wonderful.



Where'd you get that idea? Brb spending $1000 on a console.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Where'd you get that idea? Brb spending $1000 on a console.



Was responding to First Tsurugi's post, the only way the Wii U will be "talking" to me is by having top of the line hardware. :byakuya


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2011)

I expect the Wii U to have time traveling tech.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

It will speak to me if it has BJ tech.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The downside is it takes our future money



I'll be a billionaire one day so that isn't a concern.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 27, 2011)

I wonder if Bethesda will support the Wii U? A better integrated Pip-Boy would be nice like the Zelda HD demo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> I wonder if Bethesda will support the Wii U? A better integrated Pip-Boy would be nice like the Zelda HD demo.



It would be foolish of them not to. IT sounds like the Wii U can handle third party engines pretty well. So if they like money and a larger audience then I  do not see a reason why they shouldn't put it on their.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2011)

*RUMOR - Wii U to have fully-featured app store*




> Nintendo?s next game console, the Wii U, is months away from launch, but its touchscreen controller is already turning heads ? and The Daily has learned that Nintendo plans to implement a full-blown app store for the system.
> 
> Nintendo currently maintains repositories that act as ?light? app stores: The DSi Shop for its portables, and the Wii Shop for its current console. Most of its apps are games and basic utilities like Mario Calculator. The Wii U?s as-yet-unnamed store will go far beyond this, proffering a wider variety of apps, said a person familiar with the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

So.....are we gonna expect succesful sales for the wiiU?


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So.....are we gonna expect succesful sales for the wiiU?



Nintendo will dominate this new generation again at least for the first half of it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

Well sad lad.  

I think i may have said this before but the WiiU controller's analog sticks look so hard to reach.....idk i just hope once i get this baby it wouldn't be to cramped to hold.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh and speaking of the Wii U......


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Upgrade to Pro today!

You may want to rehost that img.


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2011)

It was the following gif:


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2011)

How odd. I saw/see it just fine.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

It had the "Upgrade your Photoshop" or something like that. It's fine now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2011)

You guys didn't see it at first? .........still funny though right?


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

It's only about a year old IIRC


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It had the "Upgrade your Photoshop" or something like that. It's fine now.



No, I mean I saw it before Gnome even posted.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

Still says Upgrade to Pro for me, must be my fault somehow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well sad lad.
> 
> I think i may have said this before but the WiiU controller's analog sticks look so hard to reach.....idk i just hope once i get this baby it wouldn't be to cramped to hold.



I heard it was fairly comfortable despite the looks.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 30, 2011)

We only ever see it from the front so it looks like a flat tablet, but on the back there's actually these delicious curves so you can hold it comfortably.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> We only ever see it from the front so it looks like a flat tablet, but on the back there's actually these delicious curves so you can hold it comfortably.



The nintendo website shows all of it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2011)

just fixed the gif btw.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't know if this was posted before, but here you go, might be new for some of you.

Making off video for "Killer Freaks from Outer Space"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Alvion recruiting for Wii U, 3DS development*



Chalk up more support for Wii U and 3DS! Developer Alvion has posted the above banner on their website in the hopes of pulling in more devs. No word on what they're working on, but it seems that Nintendo support is going to be a focus!


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Alvion recruiting for Wii U, 3DS development*
> 
> 
> 
> Chalk up more support for Wii U and 3DS! Developer Alvion has posted the above banner on their website in the hopes of pulling in more devs. No word on what they're working on, but it seems that Nintendo support is going to be a focus!



I've never heard of such a developers, would I be wrong in assuming that they haven't released a single popular game?


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 31, 2011)

ChainDive, Poup?e Girl DS, Malicious.

Not exactly Nintendo EAD, no.
Although Wikipedia says Malicious had some critical acclaim.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I gotta say from what I see Nintendo is getting smart with the apps. I honestly didn't expect anything beyond a pure gaming handheld/console with a few bells and whistles. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

An e-reader is a pretty nice idea I suppose, having guides to your games right on the console would be pretty handy.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2012)

Through pure laziness and unwillingness to look at previous pages, what other new bullshit has arrived since we found out how the control looks like and the whole over BS we know from Nintendo's press conference?


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 3, 2012)

@Shion


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Nintendo interested in publishing digital book content on Wii U/3DS?*
> 
> Nintendo Set To Enter Realm of e-Readers



Well that would do a lot of good with RPG's.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2012)

Shit just got real!!!


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Shit just got real!!!



It's just an artist, no need to get too excited yet.  If Retro works on let's say a new Zelda game then shit will get real.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Shit just got real!!!


 I was about to post that lol.


*Retro Studios hires Naughty Dog, Vigil Games staffers, working on 'crowning achievement'*

Well, things just got very interesting. Retro Studios has picked up two staffers, one a former Naughty Dog dev and the other a former Vigil Games employee. Eric Kozlowsky is the former Naughty Dog staffer, and he seems super excited for his project.

*Alas I am going to shelve it for a little while as I am going to work on another project that I am super excited about. I can't talk about it too much but if all goes well it might just be one of my crowning achievements as an artist....*

Retro also grabbed devs from Red Fly and Moonbot Studios. Something big must be going on!





I wonder what Retro is doing.... E3 is so far away...


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's just an artist, no need to get too excited yet.  If Retro works on let's say a new Zelda game then shit will get real.




Retro is one of the best developers around and adding new talent, like the environmental artist from Uncharted 3 and Gray Ginther who worked on Darksiders, is no joke. Retro is loading up to make something huge.

You mentioned Zelda, well, Miyamoto has mentioned Zelda and Retro recently. Retro has stated that their next project is something that fans have been wanting to see them work on. Yeah, shit is getting real at Retro.

Even if it's a new IP... if it's Retro, I'm buying.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I was about to post that lol.





It's all good brother.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch us get a new Mario Kart from Retro.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Watch us get a new Mario Kart from Retro.


 I doubt it. Nintendo only asked them for help to rush the game"MK7" Retro took care of the old tracks and Nintendo of the new ones...


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I doubt it. Nintendo only asked them for help to rush the game"MK7" Retro took care of the old tracks and Nintendo of the new ones...



Ah, I assumed that Retro handled everything.  In any case I kinda hope that Retro doesn't make a Zelda game since they haven't worked on a similar game.

I hope that it's a new IP.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2012)

First-Person Pikmin


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ah, I assumed that Retro handled everything.  *In any case I kinda hope that Retro doesn't make a Zelda game since they haven't worked on a similar game.*
> 
> I hope that it's a new IP.




They had never worked on a 2D platformer either, yet they create a masterpiece in Donkey Kong Country Returns. I trust Retro with anything and everything.


But I agree, I'd love to see them work on something completely original. Maybe actually go back and make Raven Blade.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

That's true and in some regards they certainly do have the qualifications to make a good Zelda game especially when it comes to combat and their level design is amazing.

If they can get the sidequests right then it's bound to be a good Zelda game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Reggie talks Wii U at CES - No date/price yet, launch support, info all year*





- Will come out between E3 and end of 2012
- when asked about surprise launch at E3, Reggie says 'Who knows?'
- Wii U news throughout the year, not just at E3
- won't confirm a new Mario game, but says a range of experiences are coming
- 90 million Wii units sold worldwide
- want a broader, larger audience with Wii U
- full range of different entertainment on Wii U
- not talking launch lineup or date today
- reconfirms that Mr. Miyamoto is working on something new, didn't specifically say Wii U
- making sure they'll have great stuff for launch day and launch window of Wii U
- Nintendo doesn't care what gaming competitors are doing
- they want to drive a great, new experience with Wii U that have consumers ready to buy
- everyone is taking motion gaming for granted now, Reggie says


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

> - Will come out between E3 and end of 2012
> - when asked about surprise launch at E3, Reggie says 'Who knows?'



Heh, that would be pretty amusing.



> - everyone is taking motion gaming for granted now, Reggie says



Motion gaming sucks(Most of the time if not all of the time), Reggie.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Retro studios has become one of nintendo's precious gems. They better be careful they don't lose them like rare and silicon knights.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2012)

Rare......star fox adventures.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2012)

Sotei said:


> They had never worked on a 2D platformer either, yet they create a masterpiece in Donkey Kong Country Returns. _I trust Retro with anything and everything._



That's some heavy dickriding 


Reggie should've just said
"We make money, no biggie, invest, Q3, kthxbai".


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, not everything has to be drenched in a brine of indifference.

The group shows promise, it's only natural to hold them to high standards.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 10, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Retro studios has become one of nintendo's precious gems. They better be careful they don't lose them like rare and silicon knights.



Rare wasn't owned by Nintendo, the Stamper brothers owned the controlling 51% and they were going to sell that half to MS. Nintendo had no choice but to sell their shares and be done with it. You see what Rare is now though... they ain't shit anymore.

Silicon Knights wanted to make HD games and Nintendo wasn't going in that direction. I believe they came to an agreement and Nintendo cut them loose, although they still own stock. We see where SK is at now though, firing a huge chunk of staff, Too Human flopped, taking Epic to court, due to Too Human flopping cause of difficulties with an unfinished Unreal Engine and lack of support.

SK still has hope though, maybe they'll come back and work on the WU.



ensoriki said:


> That's some heavy dickriding
> 
> 
> Reggie should've just said
> "We make money, no biggie, invest, Q3, kthxbai".



Can you name a shit game Retro has made? Any praise they get is well deserved. They have yet to make a mediocre game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]p_RbU6C-tno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]p_RbU6C-tno[/YOUTUBE]



Metroid quality wise is part of Tri force of Nintendo. Mario, The Legend of Zelda and Metroid. The problem is that that franchise doesn't sell and Nintendo made a lot of mistakes with the releases dates with it.  Imo Metroid has to comeback to Retro and bring new elements to the series, Multi player can work with Wii U and I have a lot of faith in Retro.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Rare wasn't owned by Nintendo, the Stamper brothers owned the controlling 51% and they were going to sell that half to MS. Nintendo had no choice but to sell their shares and be done with it. You see what Rare is now though... they ain't shit anymore.
> 
> Silicon Knights wanted to make HD games and Nintendo wasn't going in that direction. I believe they came to an agreement and Nintendo cut them loose, although they still own stock. We see where SK is at now though, firing a huge chunk of staff, Too Human flopped, taking Epic to court, due to Too Human flopping cause of difficulties with an unfinished Unreal Engine and lack of support.
> 
> ...



You never had to tell me about that.I know rare and SK tanked after leaving Ninty . I just don't want it to happen to retro. When companies leave Ninty both Ninty and them lose.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqdL09dXYQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2012)

I want another 2-D Metroid game. We'll never get one on the WiiU, though. They'll probably have Retro make another Prime series.

Hoping for a new 2-D Metroid on the 3DS, though. Maybe not entirely 2-D, though. More like 2.5-D, like New Super Mario Bros. and New Super Mario Bros. Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't give two shits about any other games for this crap besides a new smash bros. title. 

They better not fuck it up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Techspot writer claims Wii U to go on-sale in June*

This isn't a wishy-washy statement coming from Techspot. This is a direct statement concerning the release date of the Wii U. Either this writer knows something that others don't, or they somehow got their info completely wrong.



> Nintendo's newest console will go on sale in June, immediately after the Electronic Entertainment Expo hosted in Los Angeles.



It would be amazing to see Nintendo pull an Apple move like this, but I really don't think it'll happen.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 11, 2012)

Doubt it'd be released immediately after E3.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2012)

Haters gonna hate. Lakers gonna lake.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Techspot writer claims Wii U to go on-sale in June*
> 
> This isn't a wishy-washy statement coming from Techspot. This is a direct statement concerning the release date of the Wii U. Either this writer knows something that others don't, or they somehow got their info completely wrong.
> 
> ...



Could be interesting if it happens but the odds are pretty low.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 11, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> You never had to tell me about that.I know rare and SK tanked after leaving Ninty . I just don't want it to happen to retro. When companies leave Ninty both Ninty and them lose.




That wasn't my intent, my bad Canute, I guess what I was getting at was that while Rare and SK weren't owned by Nintendo, Retro is 100% owned by Nintendo. The only way Retro goes to shit and leaves Nintendo, is if Nintendo decided to sell them or everyone on staff said... "fuck you Nintendo" and left.

Completely different circumstances is what I'm saying.  No need to worry about Retro.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 11, 2012)

*Developers Discuss Benefits Of Targeting 720p/30fps Next Gen, Using Film Aesthetics*


> An interesting discussion kicked off on the blog of NVIDIA's Timothy Lottes recently, where the creator of FXAA (an anti-aliasing technique that intends to give games a more filmic look) compared in-game rendering at 1080p with the style of visuals we see from Blu-ray movies.
> 
> "The industry status quo is to push ultra-high display resolution, ultra-high texture resolution, and ultra sharpness," Lottes concluded.
> 
> ...







Thank god for Nintendo, since they seem to care more about 60fps more than most people even at the cost of graphical fidelity.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck 30 fps, I need at least 60 fps for first person shooters.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 11, 2012)

For any of you that have concerns about the WU Pad, read this excerpt from an article on the site Ars Technica. It's a very good read actually and the hands on they had was from the CES showing.



> The new controller is an impressive thing to hold in your hands. It feels solid and comfortable, and nothing about it marks it as a weak link. The screen itself is bright and beautiful, much clearer than the screen on an iPad, and even small details of the games are able to be seen clearly. The controller's speakers also do a good job of delivering information to the player via audio clues. I could easily see playing entire games without a TV, using just the screen on the controller. I asked about the possibility of playing Wii games in high definition, and was flatly told that the hardware will not be able to improve the resolution of Wii games.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 12, 2012)

Why is the console so long? Couldn't they have distributed the dimensions of the console?


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

There could be a number of reasons for it being so long, the GPU could have been pretty long itself.  Same goes for the motherboard.   In any case it isn't really too long, seems to be only slightly bigger than the controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Pachter predicts Wii U price at somewhere around 400 Euros*

Pachter is on an absolute roll with predictions lately! From NPD to Wii U, he's got his hand in everything. This time around, everyone's favorite analyst says that the Wii U price will probably be around 400 Euros. If you're looking for a direct conversion, that would be slightly over $500.

*Pachter - Wii U is complicated to design for, 'assured limited 3rd party support' at launch*

?[Wii U has] complicated game design for developers, who can?t figure out if the Wii U will ultimately support only one or multiple controllers. Nintendo is all but assured of limited third party launch support.? - Wedbush analyst Michael Pachter

*Pachter - Wii U is current-gen not next gen, Microsoft doesn't care about Wii U at all*

"their next gen system is a current gen system. I get media that knows nothing about gaming asking me what Sony and MS plan to do to to catch up nintendo, They dont care, Microsoft especially. Microsoft looks at the WiiU as a 360 with a tablet controller thats going to come out at a higher price" - Michael Pachter 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTi0TYNPoPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

Well isn't someone full of himself.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 12, 2012)

Patcher really has it out for the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

I heard the WiiU raped Patcher's mother and killed his father.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There could be a number of reasons for it being so long, the GPU could have been pretty long itself.  Same goes for the motherboard.   In any case it isn't really too long, seems to be only slightly bigger than the controller.



When i was talking about it being long i meant in relation to where the disk tray is. I don't see why exactly they'd put it at that point.  Ps3 and 360 and most consoles place the disk tray on the long side of the console.

The thing is not many surfaces that TV's rest on have that kind of dimension. the if the stand is rectangular then the longest side will always be up against the wall and the shortest side will be perpendicular to it. 

Basically if you put the wii u on a TV stand the way it is designed with the disk tray facing towards you the console might hang off.  It's not like we want to put it on the floor.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> "their next gen system is a current gen system. I get media that knows nothing about gaming asking me what Sony and MS plan to do to to catch up nintendo, They dont care, Microsoft especially. Microsoft looks at the WiiU as a 360 with a tablet controller thats going to come out at a higher price" - Michael Pachter



Ouch 

"Also, they say 'Miyamoto's mama's so fat, that we took a picture of her last Christmas, and it's STILL printing'"
-Pachter


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

> When i was talking about it being long i meant in relation to where the disk tray is.



Ah, Nintendo probably had no good designers left. 



> Pachter predicts Wii U price at somewhere around 400 Euros
> 
> Pachter is on an absolute roll with predictions lately! From NPD to Wii U, he's got his hand in everything. This time around, everyone's favorite analyst says that the Wii U price will probably be around 400 Euros. If you're looking for a direct conversion, that would be slightly over $500.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 12, 2012)

Who the fuck is Michael Pachter anyway?


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Who the fuck is Michael Pachter anyway?



He is an analyst for Wedbush Securities, a privately held financial services and investment firm, don't really like him.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 12, 2012)

I won't be getting this at launch, made that mistake with the Wii. I'll get a Wii U if/when there are good games out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S05fWaaATU8[/YOUTUBE]



*CES 2012 - Wii U hardware overview, game demos*




Video on link^


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

I fucking love the lightning in that Zelda demo, love watching it over and over again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Another Wii U CES demo - 1080p reconfirmed*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0JKzLtgL28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2012)

Pachter is just mad Nintendo didn't satisfy his prediction of a wii2 or wiiHD which, thinking back is pretty much pointless you might as well upgrade all the hardware not one piece of it and sell for a higher price.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tx2Ri5Zp1n8[/YOUTUBE]
Surprised someone had the balls to do that.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

Why am I reminded of China...? Huh.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S05fWaaATU8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone had a comment on that video about them using Metroid as a pseudo virtual reality game. Like you could use the controller as her visor and like look behind or around her while still walking forward or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

*THQ Has Two Secret Wii U Titles In the Works*



> *Maybe more*
> THQ's Danny Bilson was one of the first talking heads pictured when the Wii U's third-party games were confirmed, announcing that Darksiders II and Metro: Last Light are both coming to Wii U. They may not be the publisher's only games for the console in the works, though.
> The LinkedIn profile of THQ senior producer Evan Icenbice lists two unannounced Wii U games, one of which is a Wii U exclusive, with both due to release this year:
> Directly managing three (3) unannounced titles set for release in 2012:
> ...





*Wii U or Xbox 720, PS4? Infinity Ward hiring for "next-gen" Call of Duty
A new job posting indicates Infinity Ward is taking Call of Duty to the next-gen, but for what console?*



> It job postings are any indication of a company's future plans, then it looks like Infinity Ward is looking to take the Call of Duty series to the next-gen.
> In a revised job posting on Gamasutra, Infinity Ward is seeking a Senior Animator with an "interest in working with next-gen technologies."
> With Treyarch up to bat with the 2012 Call of Duty game, it's entirely feasible that Infinity Ward could be the ones who take the step into the next generation of consoles - be it the Nintendo Wii, PlayStation 4, or Xbox 720.
> These days next-gen gets thrown around a lot, with many automatically assuming it means Xbox 720 or PlayStation 4.  In almost every job posting we see these days, the company has "next-gen technologies" listed in the description.  What people seem to forget is that the Wii U is considered "next-gen", and with it currently being the only console we have any hard facts about (as in we know it actually exists), it's likely that this is the "next-gen" they are referring to.
> ...


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2012)

Next-gen COD, exactly the same as old-gen but with better graphics.  Sounds like a fantastic combination.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Wii U tidbits: Unannounced Ubisoft card game and more*

We?ve been in a Wii U news drought for a good seven to eight months now. Chances are we won?t be receiving new, official details about the console until GDC at the earliest. At least we do have some new bits that may tide you over until then!

The information below was collected from various online resumes:

- Ghost Recon Online will be called Ghost Recon Online Arcade
- LEGO City Stories could be a launch title
- Ubisoft Paris is working on a Wii U game, which is probably a Rabbids project
- Someone at THQ is creating a AAA game for Wii U, PS3, and 360; team isn?t specified; Darksiders II or Metro: Last Light are possible, but aren?t confirmed (could be something else entirely)

The most interesting find is that Ubisoft is developing an unannounced card title for Wii U. The news comes from Damien Bernard, a staffer involved with the Black Eyed Peas and Just Dance games. He has also worked on Driver: San Francisco.

Bernard?s Linked In profile lists the mystery project. He did confirm that it?s a Wii U game which we adapted to the card game/board game format.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U tidbits: Unannounced Ubisoft card game and more*
> 
> We?ve been in a Wii U news drought for a good seven to eight months now. Chances are we won?t be receiving new, official details about the console until GDC at the earliest. At least we do have some new bits that may tide you over until then!
> 
> ...



It'll be a dancing/fitness type game. Ubisoft know where their bread is buttered in regards to the wii. They'll almost certainly at least try the same with the Wii U


----------



## Sotei (Jan 17, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> It'll be a dancing/fitness type game. Ubisoft know where their bread is buttered in regards to the wii. They'll almost certainly at least try the same with the Wii U






Is that why at E3 they announced that "Assassins Creed" is coming to the WU? And that they are developing "Killer Freaks From Outer Space" exclusively for WU? "Ghost Recon" is also coming to the WU. No need to jump on Ubisoft's ass, they made what sold for the Wii, they're a business and they made the right decision. The WU, is a new opportunity to attract the "core" audience but that doesn't mean they should just abandon the "casuals" or kids. So far Ubisoft has announced a more diverse line up than most other developers.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Has Nintendo fixed what ever cluster fuck arose from the controller?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 17, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Is that why at E3 they announced that "Assassins Creed" is coming to the WU? And that they are developing "Killer Freaks From Outer Space" exclusively for WU? "Ghost Recon" is also coming to the WU. No need to jump on Ubisoft's ass, they made what sold for the Wii, they're a business and they made the right decision. The WU, is a new opportunity to attract the "core" audience but that doesn't mean they should just abandon the "casuals" or kids. So far Ubisoft has announced a more diverse line up than most other developers.



Your not getting my point. That sort of stuff was very successful for them on the wii they'll at least _try_ that sort of stuff on the Wii U as well as any other "hardcore" games they have planned. It's basic common sense. They're not going to just abandon it when many of their customers from the Wii may end up buying the Wii U


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

guys,Would be good to make a list of tentative games for the WiiU launch but maybe is too early for that?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> guys,Would be good to make a list of tentative games for the WiiU launch but maybe is too early for that?



WAIT TILL E3?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> WAIT TILL E3?


 probably Wii U is going to launch the same month, can we take that chance?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> probably Wii U is going to launch the same month, can we take that chance?



TO MANY DEVELOPERS SEEM TO BE HORSE SHITTING AROUND RIGHT NOW THOUGH...WE COULD GET START ON THINGS WE KNOW ARE COMING, LIKE BATMAN AND DARKSIDERS 2? SURLY THERE'S OTHER STUFF.

I'VE JUST READ TO MANY THINGS ABOUT SO AND SO SAYS TOP SECRET THING FOR WIIU HERE, SO I FIGURED MAYBE WAIT TILL THEY DECIDE TO TELL US WHATS UP.

I'M BY NO MEANS AN AUTHORITY ON THIS TOPIC THOUGH.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, I say wait till games start being confirmed. Games get announced all the time and never ever see the light of day. If you do make a list, make it only based on games we're 100% sure are going to come out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

I see, well this is going to be 5 long months lol


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2012)

I hope that we don't get too much information, leaked or through official channels, since I want to be blown away at E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that we don't get too much information, leaked or through official channels, since I want to be blown away at E3.


 probably we are going to  have some games info leaked specially from the Japan news paper. Nikkie is the name correct? and it is going to be hard for Nintendo to keep third party companies games from leaking..


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that we don't get too much information, leaked or through official channels, since I want to be blown away at E3.



I AGREE, I HAVEN'T BEEN THIS EXCITED ABOUT AN E3 EVER. I'M KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR A LINK TO THE PAST 3DS REMAKE


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Third parties in possession of final Wii U dev kits*

Coming from analysts at Panoptic Management Consultants...

*Nintendo told us at CES that 3rd party developers have already received final devkits, so we would imagine that EA and other companies have a better idea about the support of multiple Wii U controllers than we do.
*
I'd love to hear how the final Wii U dev kits measure up to what we saw at E3 last year. I guess we'll just have to wait until E3 2012 to find out!





5 months before E3? Hell yeah..


----------



## Sotei (Jan 20, 2012)

So, looks like Nintendo's online service might have an official name. What name you ask? Well, "Nintendo Network". Catchy eh?  Here's an image and a link to the source.



Top right corner.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 20, 2012)

theatrhythm?
That's an actual game???


----------



## Sotei (Jan 20, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> theatrhythm?
> That's an actual game???




Yes sir, yes it is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKi9Z7Axyog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 20, 2012)

It's amazing any of us are ever the least bit shocked when a Japanese company comes up with a completely terrible name for a game.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah, good to see that devs have received the final dev kits.  Now it's just a matter of waiting to see what the system can do.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 21, 2012)

Project Cars coming to Wii U! What? You want proof? O.k., how's this?



And the link to the developer site, so no one calls photoshop shenanigans. 




Hardcorez dr1ving gam3!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2012)

Pikmin 3 for WiiU launch.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2012)

If so, then I guess I'm getting the WiiU on launch day


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2012)

If Pikmin 3 is a launch title, I'll buy the WiiU on day one


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2012)

*RUMOR - Sumo Digital employee hints at Sonic and SEGA All-Star Racing 2 for Wii U, 3DS*

The following supposedly comes from a source at Sumo Digital...

*?Now working on another title for Sega on 3DS, VITA and WiiU. [The] title we are working on is top secret but the last game we did for them was Sonic And Sega All-Star Racing, so the logical conclusion would be? ?
*
I actually liked Sonic and SEGA All-Star Racing a lot more than I thought I would, so count me in for a sequel. Seems like a move that would make sense. 


*
Nintendo not ready to say Wii U controller is final version*

Looks like the Wii U controller that was at CES may still have a few tweaks made to it before we get the final thing. Here's what the IndustryGamers' gang had to say about their hands-on time with the controller.

*With the Wii U, much of the criticism comes down to the size and weight of the controller. Having had it in our hands, we don?t believe this will be an issue. The button and circlepad placement is comfortable and it will be easy to hold with one hand. Though Nintendo didn?t confirm that the controller design is final, we definitely feel they are close to a finished product.
*
The speaker on the Wiimote was a late surprise, so perhaps there's going to be a similar surprise on the Wii U controller. What else could you cram in there?!





*Nintendo's New Online System Spotted? Say Hello to Nintendo Network (Yes, We're Already Using It)*


Well here is a bit of news I didn't expect to see arrive on the desk this morning. A user on twitter posted a picture taken with a camera of some dummy box art for THEATRHYTHM: Final Fantasy out of Japan that is apparently being used as advertising on store shelves. Turns out in the upper right hand corner is a new, never before seen, icon with "Nintendo Network" clearly written. Also, on the back of the box (after the jump) it states the game requires DLC, which is nice to see in terms of the flexibility of the new network.

What's interesting of course is that this Network is apparently going to launch first on the 3DS before making it's way to the Wii U. Nintendo already has an online system in place on the 3DS with the WFC (which is just a standard Wifi Connection service). What's even more interesting is that in some areas of the world they are already using the Nintendo Network with Mario Kart 7, yet no announcement or discussion has been made about the Network or it's full implications. That may all change next week, on the 26th. 


Next week Nintendo holds a conference on the 26th, which is the same conference in which they sort of released a bunch of 3DS details last year. So you can expect to hear some news regarding this new online system, and how it will possibly connect both the 3DS and Wii U together. Also, could we finally get a few new details about the Wii U in general? The world waits.

Oh, and for those that still connect via the normal WiFi for Mario Kart, here's some evidence that in certain countries the Network has already at least been "partially" launched.



*RUMOR - Nintendo Network to bring new features, rival XBL/PSN?*

This information comes from an inside source that wished to remain anonymous...

"A source that wished to remain anonymous has told us that Nintendo will launch a website accessible from any web browser that will handle configuration of your Nintendo Network account for use on the Wii U or 3DS. He also stated that Nintendo Network will include many new features that haven?t been used before by Nintendo. According to his accounts: Nintendo Network = Sony PSN = Xbox Live."

Well, we already know that the Nintendo Network is in use on the 3DS, but is there more to be seen? Is this going to be the backbone of the Wii U and 3DS online support?


----------



## Sotei (Jan 21, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Project Cars coming to Wii U! What? You want proof? O.k., how's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maving! I kind'a beat you to the "Nintendo Network" news. 

I'm quoting myself here, just in case you didn't check the previous page. "Project CARS".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Maving! I kind'a beat you to the "Nintendo Network" news.
> 
> I'm quoting myself here, just in case you didn't check the previous page. "Project CARS".


 damn you lol....


----------



## Aeon (Jan 21, 2012)

Face it Malvin, you were late this time. You're fired.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Yes sir, yes it is.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKi9Z7Axyog[/YOUTUBE]



shit version of elite beat agents?



Nmaster64 said:


> It's amazing any of us are ever the least bit shocked when a Japanese company comes up with a completely terrible name for a game.



It's been awhile since I paid attention to japanese gaming.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2012)

Hardcore racing on the Wii U?  Sounds fun.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

F-Zero would be more hardcore. But a simulator is good too. Unfortunately, I already have my PS3 for that(GT5) with a steering wheel.

If WiiU gets these games;

-Smash Bros. Atleast as decent as Brawl.
-F-Zero. If Wii U is supposed to be for hardcore gamers, this would definitely be better than just another Mario Kart.
-Paper Mario. And not something like...Super Paper Mario. Not saying the game itself was bad, but that game is not why people liked Paper Mario to begin with.
-Starfox. Why not?
-Pikmin 3. Why not?

Then Nintendo pretty much have my money. On one condition, it better have a good online. By ''good'' I mean something 500x better than the piece of shit called wifi on the Wii, its that horrible. I don't think I'm asking much, but unfortunately, we're talking about Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Face it Malvin, you were late this time. You're fired.


 nooo...... please one more chance?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2012)

Monster Hunter on the WiiU will be deliciously amazing.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 22, 2012)

Tales of Xillia port, please. Menu screen on the controller...use my artes without pausing the game, please n ty.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm, looks like those final dev kits that went out earlier this weak are more powerful then expected. That's what I've been reading anyway, the fine folks over at "Neogaf" have some people in the know saying this. 

Grain of salt for now but more possible than not.


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2012)

> Hmm, looks like those final dev kits that went out earlier this weak are more powerful then expected.



Interesting, I'm curious as to what Nintendo improved.  Hopefully it'll be the GPU but I'm leaning towards it being the RAM that is more powerful than expected.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2012)

If there ain't been no news about Smash Bros. for this bitch, then this thread can go fuck itself.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> If there ain't been no news about Smash Bros. for this bitch, then this thread can go fuck itself.






Smash is coming to both Wii U and 3DS but not anytime soon, Sakurai hasn't even put a team together yet. I for one, feel like Sakurai needs to take his sweet ass time and get the game right, work out some nice deals for guest characters and get all the mechanics perfect, I want this to be the best Smash yet.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2012)

No you don't, cuz chances are if he takes his sweet time getting it near perfect, people are gonna shit on it like they did Brawl. 

If fans want the best Smash Bros yet (popular consensus points to Melee 2.0), they need to rush the shit out of him.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> If fans want the best Smash Bros yet, they need to rush the shit out of him.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> No you don't, cuz chances are if he takes his sweet time getting it near perfect, people are gonna shit on it like they did Brawl.
> 
> If fans want the best Smash Bros yet (popular consensus points to Melee 2.0), *they need to rush the shit out of him*.




@bolded


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

*RUMOR - Rocksteady working on mature Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game for Wii U*
- Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Manhattan Crisis is the alleged name
- Leonardo, Donatello, Raphael, and Michelangelo are the four playable characters
- each has their own varied move set and weapon of choice (sword, bo staff, sai, and nunchuck respectively).
- Flashbacks are played as Master Splinter/Hamato Yoshi.
- Shurikens, smoke bombs, grappling hooks, and climbing foot spikes.
- Gameplay and story/stage progression similar to Batman: Arkham City.
- Classic characters such as Bebop and Rocksteady (warthog and rhinoceros), Dr. Baxter Stockman, Shredder (Oroku Saki), and Krang act as bosses and in the case of the humans-turned-mutants, you fight them in both forms throughout the story.
- The Turtle Van and Turtle Blimp will be present and with them and other gadgets, the Wii U build is expected to have touch screen controls for specific actions.
- Multiplayer is unknown.
- Graphics engine used is that of Arkham City.
- The game is expected to be more dark than slapstick, but the turtles themselves and their interactions with the Foot Clan, bosses, and story characters like April O?Neil and Casey Jones will still have comedy attached.
- Purportedly being in development for Wii U, Xbox 360, and PlayStation 3.
- Careful selection of voice actors to bring the universe to life as well as Rocksteady did with their two Batman games.
- Manhattan Crisis shares a similar name to the 1991/1992 NES title, ?The Manhattan Project?, but is very much its own title.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Rocksteady working on mature Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game for Wii U*
> - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Manhattan Crisis is the alleged name
> - Leonardo, Donatello, Raphael, and Michelangelo are the four playable characters
> - each has their own varied move set and weapon of choice (sword, bo staff, sai, and nunchuck respectively).
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mature isn't the same as good.

Why do people think that crap needs to be dark to sell.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 23, 2012)

But when it's made by Rocksteady you know it will be good.

Most likely fake though...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Mature isn't the same as good.
> 
> Why do people think that crap needs to be dark to sell.



I think TMNT has had a dark version of it done before, so unlike other "dark interpretations" of stuff, it wouldn't really be that out of the ordinary. Hell, I'd buy it. It's not often the video game world gets 4 player beat-'em-ups.




Well I personally really liked Brawl and play it to this day, but let's face it. The most incomplete game of the franchise is the most loved, the most complete is the most disliked.

The proof's in the pudding


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 23, 2012)

Melee didn't make you randomly trip on the floor because it required 'skill balance'.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

Melee>Brawl in every conceivable way.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, Melee's system is better than Brawl. 

And yeah, just saying Mature doesn't make the game automatically good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

I prefer Brawl over Melee imoh.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2012)

Eh, for me they're somewhat interchangeable.

I pretty much play them both depending on who I hang out with at the time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2012)

I kick anyone's ass in either, so I don't give two fucks.

Although, random tripping does piss off.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> *implying Melee was good just because it was rushed*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U dev kits not final, more details on Nintendo Network at E3*

Last we heard from Wii U devs, final dev kits were out there in the wild, and the system was a bit more powerful than they originally thought. Now we have an inside source that claims a few more details.

- dev kits now perform somewhat better than previous dev kits
- dev kits are not absolutely final
- still be some tweaks to the controller
- Nintendo Network detailed at E3




I am ignoring the rumor before this one because is clear as water that it is a troll rumor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2012)

*RUMOR - UK racing studio creating one Wii U game a year?*

Develop has yet another bit of information from an inside source. This time around they claim that a "prominent UK racing studio has committed to support Wii U with one project each year." Any idea on what studio it could be, and what annual franchise would make the most sense?


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Wii U dev kits not final, more details on Nintendo Network at E3*
> 
> Last we heard from Wii U devs, final dev kits were out there in the wild, and the system was a bit more powerful than they originally thought. Now we have an inside source that claims a few more details.
> 
> ...



Well, at least the system still performs better than expected.  Still I expected the hardware in the console to remain mostly the same even if there are more changes.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 25, 2012)

*RUMOR -The Wii now features a printer?*

According to a trusted source at jkgamers the Wii U now is capable of printing money.


...
Come at me.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2012)

Old news, besides, the wii did that. Though the resolution leaves a bit to be desired




Nmaster64 said:


> *pic



Not the sole reason, just a factor, especially in the tourney scene. Of course, I've got the whole "who gives a damn about them?" factor working against me, so yeah 

All I'm saying is he's either gonna have to be given a bit of a nudge AND/OR take a backseat in terms of some of the decision making (stats, speed and whatnot). I think I read in an interview that he may be doing the latter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Yoshinori Ono:  Wii U offer "exciting features never before seen for gamers*
"What was shown at E3 is not a reflection of everything that is going to be able to offer this console," says the creator of Street Fighter X Tekken.



> Yoshinori Ono , creator and producer of Street Fighter X Tekken , has been in Madrid this morning explaining the details of his new work. We had a chance to talk to him about this title to be released on PS3 and Xbox 360 on March 9, but also about other issues like the upcoming releases of PS Vita and  Wii U . precisely on the latter, the next home console Nintendo, Ono has left us some interesting statements make clear that Wii U will have certain characteristics that will make undisclosed her "a console with a large and unique possibilities as it will be difficult to reflect on the box it is to be sold"
> 
> *"What was shown at E3 is not a reflection of everything that is going to be able to offer this console. We have been testing the development kits and some of the new features markedly increase your chances. Kinect is not something peripheral offered or the like is something different, "says Ono. "I can not go deeper into this issue because surely, if I do, Nintendo sends murderers to kill me! (Laughter). But let's say Wii U will be a console that will have a large and unique possibilities as it will be difficult to reflect on the box that the console is to be sold or what can be seen published in magazines and other media, " concludes the creator of Street Fighter X Tekken.* If you want you can read the full interview in the pages of 3DJuegos.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2012)

He wasn't being cute about that murder thing.

Of course last year wasn't a big reflection, it'd be a huge disappointed if it was. However, those words coming from a fighting game developer does peak my interest. We've speculated what the possibilities could be for stuff like shooters or RPGs, but what could the WiiU offer for fighters?


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)

> We've speculated what the possibilities could be for stuff like shooters or RPGs, but what could the WiiU offer for fighters?



I have no idea to be honest but then again I rarely play fighters so I have no idea what would benefit from the Wii U's controller.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2012)

Who gives a shit what it can offer fighters, as long as we get GOOD fighters this time around.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Yoshinori Ono:  Wii U offer "exciting features never before seen for gamers*
> "What was shown at E3 is not a reflection of everything that is going to be able to offer this console," says the creator of Street Fighter X Tekken.



Read: We held back at last E3 so Sony can only minimally copy what we're doing and present it at the next E3.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 26, 2012)

PS4 Controller



( but it'll be funny to see how they try to half-ass the Wii U)


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

That's one ugly concept controller.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2012)

How hard I would laugh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2012)

It would make me laugh. There are not even the classic sony shapes on those buttons 

Sony will bring out the dual shock again, just you wait and see.

Move will go the way of eyetoy and sixaxis


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

The PS9 won't have a classic Sony controller at all so that part of the design isn't so bad.  The real problem is the massive screen, it's bond to be pretty expensive and that will only serve to jack up the console/controller price.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012...ource=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=56505

Hot off the presses: Wii U to launch this year.

In case anyone didn't already know.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 26, 2012)

inb4 controllers replaced by Vitas


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope we get a release date for this soon. Before E3, perhaps.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2012)

feck release date, i want specs  

We know it has to be sometime before the end of 2012


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 26, 2012)

fuck specs, i want more proofz it exists


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012...ource=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=56505
> 
> Hot off the presses: Wii U to launch this year.
> 
> In case anyone didn't already know.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's one ugly concept controller.




Ah, thing is, that's not a concept controller, that's called "Project Fiona" by Razer.



It's the... maybe, PC Gamers handheld.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Ah, thing is, that's not a concept controller, that's called "Project Fiona" by Razer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the... maybe, PC Gamers handheld.



I think that Razer has gone batshit insane.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

*What's in a name? Nintendo considering Wii U rebrand, sources claim*



> _*Nintendo is considering changing the name of its next-generation console, Wii U, sources close to the platform holder have suggested.
> *_
> CVG understands that following a disappointing E3 reveal - and public confusion over 3DS - serious discussions are ongoing at the highest level in the US and Japan as to whether the firm should cut its losses and give the console a different name.
> Public confusion over the Nintendo 3DS has forced the platform holder to roll out bold red box stickers to differentiate the similarly-named system from the original DS, and it even enforced the TV tagline 'This is not DS. This is Nintendo 3DS.'
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well they can still call it P-NES.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 26, 2012)

I say just call it The Nintendo or Super Nintendo


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2012)

or Touch Mii


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 26, 2012)

or Mii Touch U Wii


----------



## Sotei (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Nintendo? Fuck no, we already had that, you need to go higher... how about, Nintendo Ultra!


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

Touch Mi Pii Pii.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love a new name for the console, the Wii U is pretty lame as a name.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 26, 2012)

no, we had the Super Nintendo Entertainment System


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

They should use the name Revolution, go back to that. NR= Nintendo Revolution


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 26, 2012)

New name?! How about Hyper Nintendo?


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> New name?! How about Hyper Nintendo?



Eh, doesn't really have a nice ring to it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> They should use the name Revolution, go back to that. NR= Nintendo Revolution



Why didn't they ever keep that name?

Names huh? The NC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Why didn't they ever keep that name?
> 
> Names huh? The NC.


 who knows? and The NC?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> who knows? and The NC?



The Nintendo Console.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Ah, thing is, that's not a concept controller, that's called "Project Fiona" by Razer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the... maybe, PC Gamers handheld.



Wait, that thing's REAL??? I thought it was Photoshop!



Malvingt2 said:


> They should use the name Revolution, go back to that. NR= Nintendo Revolution



I like this idea. I can see why they did the Wii thing, puns are fun and the Wii was chock full of them. Now that they're coming out with a new thing, just go back to the good name, especially with this new controller and all.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

They need to do what rumors were speculating and go old-school and just call it "Nintendo."


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2012)

The Nintendo Nintendo!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> The Nintendo Console.


 lol oh you!!



Shirker said:


> Wait, that thing's REAL??? I thought it was Photoshop!
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea. I can see why they did the Wii thing, puns are fun and the Wii was chock full of them. Now that they're coming out with a new thing, just go back to the good name, especially with this new controller and all.


 Yeah seriously it is a good name and the Nintendo brand is there.



Shirker said:


> The Nintendo Nintendo!


 Double Nintendo? TN2? N2? DN?


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 26, 2012)

The Nintendo Wii was a Revolution, The WiiU isn't, so it doesn't deserve this name.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 26, 2012)

Since the WiiU will be Nintendo's sixth console, how about the N6? Neh, better for generation 7.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 26, 2012)

Why not PNES? Perfect Nintendo Entertainment System?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, doesn't really have a nice ring to it.



How about Hyper U?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 26, 2012)

Nintendo Ultimate, because that way they can keep the "U" logo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Nintendo Ultimate, because that way they can keep the "U" logo.



Sounds okay, except how do you top it for your next console?
I mean you just called it the ultimate.
How about ultra instead?


Sotei said:


> Super Nintendo? Fuck no, we already had that, you need to go higher... how about, Nintendo Ultra!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2012)

Considering the controller is a tablet.

iNintendo.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 26, 2012)

Nintendo Umbrella.
Nintendo Uranus.
Nintendo Umama
Nintendo Unity...no wait that's not clever.
Nintendo Utopia...no wait wtf..
Nintendo Unicorn...oh yeaaaah.
Nintendo Uterus
Nintendo Utube
Nintendo U2
Nintendo Uub...now with twice the Buu.

Wii U doesn't roll off the tongue half as well.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Nintendawesome. They can pay me later.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 26, 2012)

Nintendo dropping some nice bombs today.



> Already by now, the Wii U is known for its new controller with a screen, among other features. For this controller, please be advised that we have decided to install a NFC function.
> 
> As many of you know, NFC is the acronym for Near Field Communication, which is a set of standards to establish radio communication in close proximity. The NFC I’m referring to here is the noncontact NFC standard that is compatible with FeliCa and MIFARE, and is expected to be widely used around the world in the near future.
> 
> By installing this functionality, it will become possible to create cards and figurines that can electronically read and write data via noncontact NFC and to expand the new play format in the video game world. Adoption of this functionality will enable various other possibilities such as using it as a means of making micropayments.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

This "Communities" system will be available on other games right?  Also, I like the sound of digital distribution on the Wii U and NFC.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 26, 2012)

One word at this news: Finally.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 26, 2012)

All the important shit, in a nice list. 200 3DS titles... holy shit!



> *Nintendo investor meeting - 200 3DS games, Wii U user accounts and more*
> 
> - Culdcept and Calciobit are heading to 3DS in 2012
> - Iwata feels responsible for 3 quarter decline
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2012)

So unless proving otherwise nintendo seems to be firing all cylinders.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm decently optimistic about the Wii U's online, Nintendo certainly is giving it quite a bit of thought so it won't suck too badly.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2012)

If it removes fucking friend codes and Adds a voice chat feature, I will be satisfied.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> If it removes fucking friend codes and Adds a voice chat feature, I will be satisfied.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2012)

this sounds like great news. maybe i can drop my ps3 and go back to nintendo next era


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great news... Nintendo the way to go..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> If it removes fucking friend codes and Adds a voice chat feature, I will be satisfied.



Like that'll ever happen.  but the latter is kinda likely.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have to add something else, Nintendo hates DLC but they are going to roll with it. I am hoping that they find middle ground with that. DLC is a hot topic and Nintendo always being afraid to go with it unless is free. I guess all depend of how Nintendo is going to handle it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2012)

There shouldnt be friend codes. Wii U has multiple user accounts per system, like PSN, instead of a console code, like the Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone wanna pool some money for some shares in Nintendo?

 Near Field Communications System 
+ Pokemon Figurines w/ RFID Chips 
+ New Pokemon Console Game to Battle Friend's Figurines 
= IT PRINTS MONEY Pokemon Is Now Primary World Currency

It will happen. And then the Mayan Calendar will end...


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 28, 2012)

NFC eh.
They could do offline dlc like that couldn't they?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah. You could buy little RFID gift cards at retail that you just swipe or something to get points/games/DLC instead of putting in stupid long codes or fussin' with the terrible credit card input...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to add something else, Nintendo hates DLC but they are going to roll with it. I am hoping that they find middle ground with that. DLC is a hot topic and Nintendo always being afraid to go with it unless is free. I guess all depend of how Nintendo is going to handle it.



Nintendo hates DLC?


----------



## Sotei (Jan 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Nintendo hates DLC?




They don't hate it, they just don't believe in it, not in the way it's been implemented.

Nintendo won't be releasing any "horse armor". They've said that they won't release a game that isn't finished and if they ever released DLC, it would have to make sense and be of substantial length.

From the investors meeting, you can tell that Nintendo will allow developers to release what ever they'd like and charge what ever they want. Nintendo however, won't release silly worthless DLC.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2012)

yeh nintendo isn't like EA and activision who just spam dlc


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nah, Ninty would just constantly remake old games and sell them again.

I hate the concept of DLC. It gives the game an incomplete feeling for me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

If you look at bad examples of DLC sure. DLC doesn't always leave a bitter taste, because it can be done right.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

EA and Activision are really poisoning the well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Iwata comments on Wii U and NFC for payments, and their cautious stance on online* 



> Please let me answer your question then. I mentioned the NFC (Near Field Communication) function for the Wii U (in my presentation today). In Japan FeliCa-based e-money is used the most, but the NFC standard compatible with FeliCa has been very popular. If we can provide a system in which consumers can use such e-money, they will far more easily be able to make payments than by entering credit card numbers or purchasing the Nintendo Prepaid Cards at stores. "SpotPass," in which consumers unconsciously get connected online, is enjoyable, but a system in which they unconsciously make payments online is unacceptable, we believe. Therefore, one answer to your question could be to build a solid system in which consumers will make payments at their will and with a minimal amount of effort.
> Additionally, in connection with the flow from watching the "Nintendo Direct" presentation to trying the demo versions I mentioned, it was a new discovery for us that so many people watched the presentation via the Nintendo eShop. If we can construct a seamless flow in guiding consumers to watch the Nintendo Direct presentation on their Nintendo 3DS and then voluntarily try 3D trailers and demo versions (that were introduced in "Nintendo Direct"), this is a fairly powerful and efficient system. One of our reflections on why we could not bring our network business up to the level we had anticipated is that each step consumers had to take was not simple enough. It is said that with each extra step, the number of consumers drops by one-tenth. Our challenge is how to improve such steps one by one.
> I understand that the former question was the idea to surprise people using the network. This is the last thing we can tell you until our product is actually available. It is so difficult to amaze consumers if we give prior notice way ahead of time, so we are hesitant to say anything. Thank you for your understanding.
> By the way, "Swapnote" for the Nintendo 3DS is another attempt in addition to "Flipnote" for the Nintendo DSi. This is the software of exchanging handwritten notes, including photos and sound, with the friends who are registered on your Nintendo 3DS. Previously, if you took an interesting 3D photo with your Nintendo 3DS, it was not easy to share it with other people. But now people are actively using this software for that purpose. This is another key example of how we offer users more and more opportunities to communicate with each other. Furthermore, if the collaboration between the forum for communications and the place for new information on games starts to work well, we will be able to figure out a vital response to the concern you sometimes shared that Nintendo may be behind the social age. To the views that Nintendo is cautious, conservative, or even negative about business on a network, our answer is, in short, that we will make a bold attempt when the time is ripe. Unless the timing is right, we will lose the consumers who do not have an Internet connection. We have not gone so far yet because our developers have a belief that our products should be available to as many people as possible. However, now that the network connection ratio for the Nintendo 3DS is much higher than the past handheld systems and that a lot of people watched the Nintendo Direct presentation, we have a strong impression that the foundation for business on a network for us to take on various challenges on it has been steadily put into place today. - Satoru Iwata


*Iwata on offering third parties more freedom while using stricter guidelines for first party titles*


> As a hardware manufacturer, or platform holder, it would be better to present third-party developers with as much freedom as possible. Some say that the guidelines and regulations we previously established are too strict and behind the times, and others say that Nintendo should not put too many restrictions on the features of software targeting the consumers who are familiar with micro-transactions. Therefore, we plan to ensure a relative level of flexibility for the Nintendo 3DS and the Wii U software compatible with the Nintendo Network as long as the developer has built a trusting relationship with consumers, except for the cases that consumers will be too disadvantaged.
> On the other hand, the reason I refer to Nintendo as a software developer is that we have a belief that our games should be a trusted brand for a very wide variety of consumers, including children and casual users who are not so familiar with the trends of video games. Therefore, we would like to have regulations with a certain degree of strictness so that consumers will get a sense of reassurance from our games. I am not saying that Nintendo is better than third-party developers. Each developer has its own customer base, and we should be more careful with this point for Nintendo consumers. - Satoru Iwata


*Iwata on determining Wii U launch date, using add-on content to revive sales*


> In determining the launch date of the Wii U, we need to take into account not only what to release at the launch period but how to keep the sales momentum after then. In the past, I mentioned that having strong momentum is very important for game platform businesses, and as a matter of course, we are now more convinced of that and we need to have a backup plan ready.
> Regarding the add-on content I mentioned before, effectively providing such content for a game which has sold well could be a way to keep the market momentum. The sales pace is getting slower day by day even for the biggest hit software. If we could announce some big news in connection with the add-on content for such software, many people would start playing it again, which could be an opportunity to revive the momentum. In this context, the add-on content should be considered as a key to extending the lifespan of products and to maintaining the sales momentum, as well as a chance to earn additional profits. - Satoru Iwata


*Miyamoto on Wii U being more than just pretty graphics, working with other companies*


> Regarding the size of the development teams, after releasing various titles this year, I think that we will be able to explain about the teams that are developing the software, but we have already started working with a number of other companies. Talking about game development in general, if we develop video games based upon similar concepts and scale as before and release it for multiple hardware systems, the time each developer has to spend to do similar work again and again increases, which is not so interesting for the developers. Talking about the Wii U, it is going to be compatible with high-definition TV sets, which are now widespread and, with the graphics capabilities catching up to the general trend, some people consider it to be the "next-generation Wii." On the other hand, as far as graphics capabilities are concerned, there are already other hardware systems with similar functions. Therefore, we have designed the Wii U to be recognized as being different from any other hardware system. Although I cannot elaborate on its network functions today, as we are preparing for the launch of the Wii U, we are taking into consideration its network-related capabilities.
> In short, the bottom line is the number of new things which are possible only on Wii U we can create, and our basic policy is to nurture the younger people who can think about the ways to create such things. We are making efforts so that when we release applicable software in the future, you will be pleasantly surprised and you might say, "Oh, this is what you were trying to achieve!" or "These are the titles you were preparing." - Shigeru Miyamoto


*Team Ninja - Nintendo asked for our input on Wii U, hardware constantly changing, Dead or Alive 5 possible*
The following comments come from Team Ninja's Fumihiko Yasuda and Yosuke Hayashi.
- Wii U development is very easy
- development is very close to what it's like on PS3/360
- Hayashi: "Nintendo asked us what we would want from the hardware. And when we gave them our feedback, we could see that they really listened and made ​​changes. The hardware is currently changing constantly."
- Hayashi also feels the controller is very unique
- Yasuda: "The control via a touch screen is like the Nintendo DS, we worked on the NDS with Ninja Gaiden Dragon Sword, and we would like to take some elements from it and install them in the U Wii version of Ninja Gaiden 3."
- Hayashi says their main Wii u focus right now is Ninja Gaiden 3
- When asked about the possibility of Dead or Alive 5 hitting Wii U, Team Ninja said they keep the request for the title on other platforms in mind

*Iwata: Zelda on Wii U Won't Look Cheap*


> *Rolling out the barrel*
> Explaining that not all Wii U games will take the ultra-realistic, high cost graphical approach, Iwata did move to assure fans that Zelda will look nice and expensive:
> Having said that, however, as I mentioned, it is true that, in some software areas, we need to be engaged in the power games. Take The Legend of Zelda franchise, for example, the fans must be looking for the graphic representations that they do not see as cheap at all when the title is released for the Wii U. When it is necessary, we do not hesitate to role [sic] out our resources.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't think I'm ready for a realistic zelda.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Nah, Ninty would just constantly remake old games and sell them again.
> 
> I hate the concept of DLC. It gives the game an incomplete feeling for me.



Not entirely. 

I detest it how Capcom does it with the additional colors.

How the Fallout games does it or any other games that add additional chapters or a batch of missions is another story for me.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't think I'm ready for a realistic zelda.



A Zelda with amazing graphics...it would be almost a dream come true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> A Zelda with amazing graphics...it would be almost a dream come true.


Along with the awesome aesthetics they can do...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Wii U will not play DVD, Blu-ray discs*


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U will not play DVD, Blu-ray discs*



Well, it isn't a big loss.  If their disk format is good enough than the ability to not use Blu-ray disks shouldn't matter.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Aww... Oh well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

This is why i say HDDVD modified disks will be Microsofts route. Nobody cares that much about blu ray to have to license that tech, especially when they have their own on hand

Also


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This is why i say HDDVD modified disks will be Microsofts route. Nobody cares that much about blu ray to have to license that tech, especially when they have their own on hand
> 
> Also



I'm coming around to the idea of Microsoft not using a Blu-ray device but I wouldn't be surprised if they did go with that format.  Blu-ray disks are far better than HDDVDs when it comes to storage and companies are making Blu-ray players while HDDVD players have been discontinued.  It's possible that it might be cheaper to just use Blu-ray instead of getting another company to make HDDVDs players or even HDDVD players themselves.  Also they''ll have to make the disks as well.  

I have no real idea of the costs that would be involved but it's certainly possible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U will not play DVD, Blu-ray discs*



In other words nintendo knows everyone has all the dvd players they will ever need already.
Not a big deal.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

It's all about having the internet apps now. I sold all my DVD's a while ago.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

A little disappointing if I'm being completely honest, but eh. I've got a PS2/3. If I wanna watch mah animoo, I'll just pop the disk in one of those I guess.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 30, 2012)

lol good, i like how nintendo does this for every system, it makes it cheaper and everyone already has a bluray, dvd, or ps2/xbox/ps3/xbox360


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't mind neither.. is fine to me


Off topic: Sotei for you..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp_Fw2mJvdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

This actually makes me wonder about something... I'm guessing they're not gonna play CDs either. Granted they go with SD cards again for memory, will they allow us to upload music onto the system again? And more importantly... will they or any developers actually put it to use this time? I hope the answer's yes, cuz I do enjoy me some custom soundtrack gaming.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U will not play DVD, Blu-ray discs*



Can't say I care one way or the other.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 31, 2012)

No dvd or blu ray...

That is kind of fuckin stupid.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

if you dont have a dvd or blu ray by now

kill yourself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

It's crazy smart.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Just Add Water not interested in Wii U, says non-published Nintendo games don?t do well*

Developers and publishers have, for the most part, been positive when speaking about Wii U. But one studio that won?t be working on the console is Just Add Water.

Just Add Water is responsible for PSN?s Gravity Crash and the recently released Oddworld: Stranger?s Wrath HD.

When CEO Stewart Gilray was asked about the console, he said that he?s ?currently? not interested in working with Nintendo or on the Wii U itself. Gilray believes that only Nintendo-published games succeed on the company?s platforms, and Nintendo has a ?crazy regard to IP and refuse to sign NDAs with indie-developer/publishers?.

*?Well, we?ve already announced versions of Stranger and Munch for the Vita, but with regards to Nintendo, currently I?m not interested in working with them, or on their platform. Having developed a number of titles over the years for their various platforms, it?s become increasingly apparent that unless you are published by Nintendo you don?t tend to do very well.

?They also have this crazy regard to IP and refuse to sign NDAs with indie-developer/publishers, leaving us small guys open to having our ideas stolen with no recourse. We have already looked at doing some stuff on iOS and all I can say is watch this space.?*


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2012)

Never heard of the developer before and don't care.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No dvd or blu ray...
> 
> That is kind of fuckin stupid.



Why the hell would you want a DVD and Blu-Ray player on your gaming console? It would just jack up the price for something that barely anyone would use. Playing DVDs on your PS2 was cute back in the day, but that's about it.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Apparently, ps3 has blu-ray, never used it once. Why does it matter anyway? I thought everyone used netflix for movies nowadays  or everyone already had a dvd or blu-ray


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I've used the Blu-Ray player on my PS3 all of once.


It was pretty nice quality and all, but...I'm the kind of guy that thinks VHS quality is still acceptable.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

i get blu rays all the time, looks good, but i dont need a wii u with blu ray, my ps3 isn't going anywhere


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

It's going in the trash when you buy the WiiU because it will be so great.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 31, 2012)

WII U is backwards compatible with PS3 ....

and PS4


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Blu-rays also cost like an extra 10 dollars, because they come with a bunch of features nobody actually looks at.


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2012)

It won't be just for movies, blu-ray disks can store quite a bit of content on them which is a good thing for games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

nintendo has made rainbow ray so ya know what shut it


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2012)

What's a rainbow ray and what does it have to do with games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Rainbow-Ray discs are 300 times the capacity of floppy disks and cost only a fraction of the price of the console's weight in gold.


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2012)

They sound pretty awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

and each disc is packed with 50 repeat levels of the rainbow stage in mario 64, except this time with more rainbows


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2012)

We require rainbow floppy disks.


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We require rainbow floppy disks.



Rainbow-ray disks > rainbow floppy disks.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 31, 2012)

double rainbow disks hold twice the capacity of rainbow disks.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It won't be just for movies, blu-ray disks can store quite a bit of content on them which is a good thing for games.



That's not the issue here. It's already said Nintendo's practically using Blu-ray for their console e.g 25 gb storage proprietary disks (most probably also supporting dual layer) they just don't want to pay the licensing fee and deal with the firmware intrusions checks and all the various other crap that's needed to play Blu-ray movies/storage etc. They believe most people already have Blu-ray players and so do want to have to pay for that crap.

So the Wii U has the disk storage of blu-rays it just can't play them. Hell it may even be like the wii where the reader is similar enough that you can hack it to play Blu-rays.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 1, 2012)

That's not too bad, then. ^

Lol @ Goova's punk ass negging me for having my own opinion.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2012)

you deserved it


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 1, 2012)

I mean, shit, if you want to neg rep someone because of a retarded ass sense of judgement, then sure.

I still think that it's stupid as fuck for this system to not play DVD's at the very least.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2012)

Nintendo's chief concern is games. They don't care about playing movies. If you think that's wrong, take it up with Wii's profits.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 1, 2012)

A video game console's main purpose is to play video games. DVD's, blu-rays, facebook/twitter integration etc. aren't necessities to a video game system. 

As long as Nintendo makes high quality gaming it's priority, the system doesn't have to do anything else for me.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard nothing 'high quality' about the Wii other than the 3 'decent' games they have..

Hence, why I'm expecting much more from this system, which includes a damn DVD PLAYER.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2012)

cool, you can pay an extra 20 or 30 bucks for the super nintendo wii U dvd version, while the rest of us ignore it. We already have like 10


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I've heard nothing 'high quality' about the Wii other than the 3 'decent' games they have..
> 
> Hence, why I'm expecting much more from this system, which includes a damn DVD PLAYER.



High quality profits. Do you honestly think Wii would have had better games if it could play movies? If you want to pay extra for a ton of useless crap, buy Microsoft.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 1, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> High quality profits. Do you honestly think Wii would have had better games if it could play movies? If you want to pay extra for a ton of useless crap, buy Microsoft.



Fool.

I never said that playing movies will bring it better games.

I just want it to play damn movies.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fool.
> 
> I never said that playing movies will bring it better games.
> 
> I just want it to play damn movies.



Switching inputs and having to open the disk tray of a different device is so hard.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Switching inputs and having to open the disk tray of a different device is so hard.



If your lazy ass can't get up OFF your ass...

I'd say it's pretty damn easy, but I STILL want this shit to play movies.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 2, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fool.
> 
> I never said that playing movies will bring it better games.
> 
> I just want it to play damn movies.



Your argument is one massive fallacy then.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 2, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> If your lazy ass can't get up OFF your ass...
> 
> I'd say it's pretty damn easy, but I STILL want this shit to play movies.




... Don't buy it then, cause it ain't gonna play movies. Playing movies on a videogame console should be the last thing, a gamer should be worried about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 2, 2012)

*High Voltage working on Wii U*

Wondering what the guys at High Voltage could pull off on the Wii U? While we'll have to wait to see their work, we can definitely see that the company is working on Wii U. The following image comes from the High Voltage website.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *High Voltage working on Wii U*
> 
> Wondering what the guys at High Voltage could pull off on the Wii U? While we'll have to wait to see their work, we can definitely see that the company is working on Wii U. The following image comes from the High Voltage website.
> 
> ...



I did a quick Google search. It revealed that High-voltage is where crappy games based on movies are born. Aside from that, a bunch of kids games, and half-assed cash-ins like The Conduit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Actually I do like Conduit series. I am hoping for a third game.. No hardware limitation with Wii U is going to help them a lot.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2012)

Sony accidentally some patents...



TOTALLY A COINCIDENCE I'M SURE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Lul sony.
Nice engrish


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 2, 2012)

Does it have a DVD player?


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2012)

Sony patented/tried to patent that after the Wii U's reveal?  If so, lol Sony.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Sony accidentally some patents...
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY A COINCIDENCE I'M SURE



Does it have x-ray so that we can see people naked?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

*RUMOR - Junction Point "implementing Wii U support for Epic Mickey 2"*

Coming from the always-sleuthing Superannuation...

*Apparently Junction Point is "implementing Wii U support for Epic Mickey 2." Not sure if that means WiiU SKU or Wii version supports tablet.*

A Wii version that supports the Wii U tablet sure would be interesting. Of course, a full-blown version for the Wii U would be even better. Either way, I'll take either side of this rumor!




RUMOR - Ubisoft Vancouver working on MotionSports Wii U prior to closure

Again, another juicy bit from Superannuation...
*
it sounds like Ubisoft Vancouver was working on a MotionSports WiiU launch title—now presumably dead—at the time of their closure.*

It's unclear if this project is dead because of the Vancouver closure, or if Ubisoft moved it over to another branch. Of course, that's all speculation on a title that we don't even have confirmed existence of!



RUMOR - Activision ramping up Nintendo support, working on Wii U launch title

- Activision planning to play an important role on Nintendo platforms in the coming months, years
- Activision support Wii U at launch
- currently working on multiple titles for Nintendo systems
- support will be greater than it was before

Man, what's up with the blast of rumors this afternoon!? Activision support on Nintendo platforms is going to be key for some audiences. While we may moan and groan about yet another sequel from Activision, those franchises can still be big drivers for attention.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2012)

Epic Mickey 2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Epic mickey 2? 

They better make an improvement for it because the first one needed better controls imo.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

> - Activision planning to play an important role on Nintendo platforms in the coming months, years
> - Activision support Wii U at launch
> - currently working on multiple titles for Nintendo systems
> - support will be greater than it was before



COD title at launch, you heard it here first.  Probably not.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2012)

They better add a DVD.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

Nintendo's too cool to have a DVD player in their console.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Whats a DVD? Is that like Netflix but inconvenient?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Whats a DVD? Is that like Netflix but inconvenient?



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeexactly.


----------



## Corran (Feb 9, 2012)

What the fuck is netflix?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2012)

well launch COD title black ops 2 4 WII U mighyt drive a few more console sales so thats good


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Epic mickey 2?
> 
> They better make an improvement for it because the first one needed better controls imo.



Agreed. I think it would be pretty cool if the tablet was implemented in a way where Mickey can swipe the paintbrush in the same way we swipe our finger across the tablet screen. Or something cool like that. I dunno, just have better controls!


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 9, 2012)

Only now do I realize...
Okami would've worked perfectly on Wii U.

Oh well what's done is done '

Hope the next Zelda has a damn hard-mode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

When is this being released? I want to see how shitty it is.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When is this being released? I want to see how shitty it is.



Sometime after summer.  Perhaps November or early December.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll be waiting. 

Maybe by then there will be a Wii game I'll want.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

If there isn't a Wii game out that you want then there won't be such a game between now and the Wii U's release...probably.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I might play that Arc Fantasia game, but I have that on an emulator, so...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2012)

*GTAV and other games for WiiU leaked!?*

Lots of Wii U trademarks from Nintendo? 

任天堂ゲーフリクリーチャーズ (Creatures Inc.) 
商願2011-088359 ジム☆チャレンジ (gem challenge) 
商願2011-088364 バトルカーニバル (Battle Carnival) 

任天堂 (Nintendo) 
商願2011-088682 ＢＥＡＴ　ＴＨＥ　ＢＥＡＴ　ＲＨＹＴＨＭ　ＰＡＲＡＤＩＳＥ 
商願2011-090605 ＳＰＩＲＩＴ　ＣＡＭＥＲＡ 
商願2011-092510 Ｗｉｉ　Ｕ 
商願2011-092511 ?Ｗｉｉ　Ｕ 
商願2012-002228 Ｗｉｉ　Ｕ 
商願2012-002229 ?Ｗｉｉ　Ｕ 
商願2012-002230 ?Ｗｉｉ　Ｕ 

NBGI 
商願2011-088881 ダイスアドベンチャー＼ＤｉｃｅＡｄｖｅｎｔｕｒｅ 
商願2011-088882 テイルズ　オブ　ザ　ワールド＼Ｔａｌｅｓ　ｏｆ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｗｏｒｌｄ 
商願2011-088883 ＢＡＴＴＬＥ　ＤＥＳＴＩＮＹ 
商願2011-089213 ＢＤｅＮＡ 
商願2011-089214 ＢｅＤＮＡ 
商願2011-089597 ＯＰＥＲＡＴＩＯＮ　ＥＸＴＥＮＤ 
商願2011-090434 新世界ＣＲＵＩＳＥ (new world Cruise) 
商願2011-091374 Ｄｒｅａｍ　Ｃａｆｅ 
商願2011-091375 Ｄｅｌｕｘｅ　Ｃａｆｅ 
商願2011-091376 Ｂａｋｅｒｙ　Ｃａｆｅ 
商願2011-091721 Ｓｈｏｏｔｉｎｇ　Ａｄｖｅｎｔｕｒｅ 

Konami 
商願2011-083484 決闘ドラゴ！！ 
商願2011-084150 ソーシャルファクトリー＼ＳＯＣＩＡＬ　ＦＡＣＴＯＲＹ 
商願2011-085040 コレクションシリーズ (collection series) 
商願2011-087901 Ｄｉｇｉｔａｌ　Ｔｒａｄｉｎｇ　Ｃａｒｄ 
商願2011-089497 ＭＥＴＡＬ　ＧＥＡＲ　ＲＩＳＩＮＧ 
商願2011-089499 ＲＥＶＥＮＧＥＡＮＣＥ 
商願2011-090060 ＤＤＲ 
商願2011-091429 ＧＯＤ　ＳＴＯＮＥ 

SQEX 
商願2011-088605 ライバード 
商願2011-088606 アヌビア 
商願2011-088607 ギルティス 
商願2011-088608 コングローダー 
商願2011-088609 ドルフィーネ 
商願2011-089981 ＲＥＢＥＬＬＩＯＮ　ＯＶＥＲＤＲＩＶＥ 
商願2011-090386 ＧＵＡＲＤＩＡＮ　ＣＲＯＳＳ＼ガーディアン・クルス 
商願2011-091486 ＣＲＹＳＴＡＬ　ＭＯＮＳＴＥＲＳ 

Sega 
商願2011-087852 アレクサンドリア大戦絵巻 
商願2011-090545 キャラキュート 
商願2011-090952 くるくるすしパーティー 
商願2011-090953 ＤＥＲＢＹ　ＯＷＮＥＲＳ　ＣＬＵＢ 
商願2011-090954 ＫＩＮＧＤＯＭ　ＣＯＮＱＵＥＳＴ　ＨＥＡＶＥＮ 
商願2011-090957 ＬＩＴＴＬＥ　ＰＯＰ　ＦＲＯＮＴＩＥＲ 

Take 2 
商願2011-090169 ?ｇＲａｎｄ＼ｔｈｅＦｔ＼ａｕｔｏ５∞ＦＩＶＥ 

Marvelous AQL 
商願2012-000311 スーパークリエイターズ (super creators) 




> Looking through this list of newly trademarked games heading to the WiiU, my eyes automatically spot Tales of the World by Namco Bandai, but then also listed in the Take 2 section, I see Grand Theft Auto 5. This isn't exactly confirmation, but its as close as we're going to get until E3


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

I've always suspected that GTA5 would be on the Wii U but I wouldn't take this as anywhere close to being a confirmation.  The original source is a thread on neogaf about Japanese gaming trademarks not just Wii U trademarks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've always suspected that GTA5 would be on the Wii U but I wouldn't take this as anywhere close to being a confirmation.  The original source is a thread on neogaf about Japanese gaming trademarks not just Wii U trademarks.


 thank you.. I was confused about the sources and the lacks of translation..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Wii U patents reveal options for facial recognition, 3D/HD controller display and more*

These details are part of a Wii U patent filing. The filing doesn't specifically mean that all details will be included in the final version of the Wii U, but it does mean they are possible.

- Wii U could be outfitted with voice recognition software
- "one or more additional microphones...may be provided on the front and/or back surfaces"
- facial recognition
- controller may be able to recognize facial features
- can be used as a videophone by "exchanging images and sound"
- peripheral examples: "a game-specific controller (gun-shaped controller, etc.) or an input device such as a keyboard"
- "might" feature a 3D display on the Wii U controller
- "might" feature a HD display on the Wii U controller


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2012)

Voice recognition could be pretty useful especially it quickly change what is being shown on the controller's screen among other things.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't bring myself to trust voice recognition for shit; to many factors involved in making it work; so if it is a feature, I wouldn't use it much. 

As for 3D on the controller, if it's anything like the 3DS's 3D, I'd welcome it. I was under the impression that it was a _given_ that the screen would be HD, though. You mean, that's shrouded in rumor-ism too?


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 16, 2012)

3d on the controller would be stupid, it works on the 3DS because you look at it constantly. Switching between 2d tv image and 3d controller all the time is going to mean vomit, and lots of it.

And I still want a normal control stick, what the fuck is up with it having stupid slide pads?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2012)

Ah, yes that's right. I forgot about the headache thing that other people get. I take back me earlier statement, then.

Another thing I forgot: the WiiU _does_ use the circle pads, doesn't it? My mistake, I habitually just call them control sticks, cuz that's what they are.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Rumour: Nintendo Courting Comcast for Wii U*

Cable may be on the way
According to Adweek, Nintendo is doing the rounds at major media chains including cable company Comcast, hoping to secure their support for Wii U.
The site claims Nintendo executives met with a number of top content companies at last month's Consumer Electronics Show, but sources admit it's very early days so far and that nothing may come of these meetings.
Still, it's encouraging to hear Nintendo preparing to take Wii U down a more wide-ranging media approach, which would back up Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime's assertion that Wii U will boast a full range of entertainment.



*Rumor: Nintendo looking into digital distribution partners for Wii U*

Rumor has it that Nintendo is looking into forming ties with a variety of partners for digital distribution on Wii U. In doing so, it would appear that the company has interest in making the console a media entertainment device that goes far beyond what we saw on Wii ? it?d be more like what Microsoft is offering with the Xbox 360.

Adweek claims that the company held discussions with ?a select number of top content companies? at CES last month ?including multiple cable networks and Web video producers?. Sports, music, television, and other entertainment content would be involved in these plans.

One of Adweek?s sources says that ?This is very preliminary. It could go nowhere.?

Meanwhile, Wedbush analyst Michael Pachter has already weighed in on the rumor:

*?I don?t know if they have the chops to pull it off. I don?t think game publishers are going to support it (the console).?*


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2012)

> “I don’t know if they have the chops to pull it off. I don’t think game publishers are going to support it (the console).”



Isn't this the fool that was completely wrong about the Wii?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Isn't this the fool that was completely wrong about the Wii?


 Yes....


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 21, 2012)

Analysts are already retarded in general, but when it comes to video games they really bring their A-game.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Feed is already live, although I believe we're still about an hour and a half 'til event start.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Feed is already live, although I believe we're still about an hour and a half 'til event start.



What was that stream about?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder if this console will have a bunch of good ports?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

It probably will have quite a few good ports along with some awesome first-party games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey, man, as long as I can buy some old NES games for it I'm happy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Some new Wii U stuff from TLS Singapore:*

Development Kit CAT-DEV-V42
Bluetooth 4.0  EDR Module WIN-B3
802.11bgn WIFI Module WIN-A2


Seems the current devkit is version 4.2. But there's also a weird, slightly older devkit named "DK-DEV-V5".


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

DK.... Donkey Kong.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Isn't this the fool that was completely wrong about the Wii?



That was also the fool that said smartphone gaming would destroy the 3DS and the Vita.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Smartphone gaming could overtake handheld gaming if they had any games and better controls.


Sadly, you can't play a fucking game on a pure touchscreen very well.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That was also the fool that said smartphone gaming would destroy the 3DS and the Vita.



And is it destroying the 3DS and the Vita?

I have no clue since I don't care about handheld gaming


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And is it destroying the 3DS and the Vita?



No and Yes respectively.

I've said for half a decade now that mobile gaming is an over-rated fad that is never worth taking seriously (in terms of muscling out dedicated gaming handhelds) as long as it doesn't have, well, buttons.

The Vita has an issue versus smartphones just because Sony understands the consumer market and how to adapt to changes in it about as much it understands . It's an amalgamation of nearly everything you can do wrong in a dedicated handheld today.

As far as the future of phones as actually legitimate gaming devices goes, I'd say it depends on how good manufacturers and developers are about adapting to stuff like this:

​


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol Patcher


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait for all the virtual console games and ports on this bad boy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Pachter - Nintendo in disarray, blown it with Wii U, must launch at $249*



> I think Nintendo is in disarray. I think they?ve completely blown the Wii U by not telling people what the price is going to be. It?s going to launch at $249 because it has to. I think they?re dead anyway because Xbox with Kinect will be priced below that by the time they launch. Wii was a bubble and that the Wii bubble has burst. - Wedbush analyst Michael Pachter


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

I figured Wii U would be at 300 when lit came out. Cause of the controller alone.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2012)

$250 isn't a bad number at all, I was expecting something like $300-$400


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter - Nintendo in disarray, blown it with Wii U, must launch at $249*



That's Prachter being mad that his prediction, about the Wii U, was so wrong.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Nintendo's Scandinavian website says May-Dec. 2012 launch for Wii U*

The following comes from the website for Bergsala AB, Nintendo's general agent in Scandinavia...

*Launching in Sweden May-December 2012

Just so you know, Wii U is not available yet (expect for at Nintendo in Japan of course) and won't be launched until earliest in May 2012, latest in December the same year.*

That's the first time we've heard May as an option. I'm inclined to believe it's a mistake, but you never know.



*Wii U patent shows off idea for musical keyboard gameplay*




Uh-oh, is this the return of Wii Music? A recent Wii U patent shows off how the Wii U controller could be used to scroll across the top of a keyboard in order to reach/touch all notes. Doesn't mean a game is in development, but instead, just a use of technology.



*'Unofficial sources' claim Wii U closer to power of 360/PS3*


Coming from an IndustryGamers article...

*Some people have been holding out hope that Nintendo is going to unveil the final version of the Wii U and it's going to blow everyone away with its graphics capabilities. That scenario, however, is looking more and more unlikely all the time. While multiple developers are on record saying that the Wii U's hardware is in a state of flux, unofficial sources continue to place its power comparable to the Xbox 360/PS3, not above them.*


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Pachter is so stupid, why doesn't his ass get fired for spouting such stupid opinions? I swear, most people have to really, _really_ try to have a stupid opinion, but this guy acts like it's a stroll through the park.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, Patcher's getting really desperate. It'll be fun to see him defend those statements in a couple years. 

You'd think if the past 30 years taught him anything it would be "never bet against Nintendo".



Malvingt2 said:


> *'Unofficial sources' claim Wii U closer to power of 360/PS3*



Breaking News: Rumors claim other rumors are just rumors. More rumors at 11.

People's speculation on the specs are so annoying. It'll be more powerful than a PS3 and less powerful than a PS4. Past that anything else is dumb speculation with no credible basis. It's particularly stupid for a system who's specs aren't final yet with a company in financial flux in a market that's so quick to change.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2012)

I can say for sure that the rumors about it being 5 times more powerful than a 360 are bullshit (and only 20% less powerful that Nextbox) that's what i can say for certainty.

50% more to double the power is where i'm going to put my guess   Nintendo these days just doesn't care about pushing the envelope with graphics capability. It was fine back in the day because N64 and PS1 were neck and neck, but Nintendo has since learned how to turn a profit without being like their competitors 

And everyone else scrambles because of that unique advantage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Whatever the thing costs it will have no games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2012)

I can bet ya Medal Of Honor Warfighter will be a launch title with waggle controls


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Whatever the thing costs it will have no games.



It'll certainly have lots of wonderful first party games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

You mean a new Mario Tennis, Mario Kart, and maybe a 3D Mario game?

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2012)

I meant new Zelda games, Pikmin, and the various other games that Nintendo can create.  Also, Mario Kart is fun so that would be more than welcome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Mario Kart is fun.


For 15 minutes.


If you have friends.


And if you don't already own Mario Kart on the three previous platforms.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mario Kart is fun.
> 
> 
> For 15 minutes.
> ...



No wonder you don't like it.

You poor, friendless bastard...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I had fun playing the Wii game at Scott Woods's house.


Too bad he lives in Canada.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn that Scott Woods.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2012)

Who is this Scott Woods?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Wii U patent shows how the Wii U controller can manipulate objects in 3D space*



The above animated gif really gives you a good idea of how you can use the Wii U controller as a 'window' into a virtual world, allowing you to manipulate an object in 3D space. I'm not smart enough to adapt this into a game idea, but I know Nintendo is!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter - Nintendo in disarray, blown it with Wii U, must launch at $249*



Pachter can go screw himself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2012)

nobody gives a flying fuck about "game analysts". He gets paid to talk corporate speak,


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 25, 2012)

Punk ass bitches.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope he's actually right. At $250 I might consider getting a Wii U at launch.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 25, 2012)

$250 is an excellent price, but it's not going to happen as Iwata confirmed the console would be pricier than the Wii.

Anything above $300 is pushing it though.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 25, 2012)

They'll come out with new shit. 

Always do, but the original can always be fucked with.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> $250 is an excellent price, but it's not going to happen as Iwata confirmed the console would be pricier than the Wii.
> 
> Anything above $300 is pushing it though.



325-35 sounds about right to me.


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 325-35 sounds about right to me.



I think that $300 would be the price that Nintendo is shooting for as the max but anything is possible at this point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that $300 would be the price that Nintendo is shooting for as the max but anything is possible at this point.



at 300 it would still be worth more to get than a vita.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Rumor: Dead Space, Overstrike, and TimeSplitters 4 coming to Wii U.*


According to a concept artist for a developer studio associated with Electronic Arts, there are plans that Visceral Games, the company behind the Dead Space games, to make a new installment of  Dead Space, and that will be coming to Wii U and other consoles.  No Dead Space game will be shown at this year's E3.  Another game from Electronic Arts that I was told will receive the Wii U treatment is Overstrike, which is developed by Insomniac games.  Insomniac has received Wii U development kits.  Insomniac are known for franchises such as Resistance and Ratchet & Clank  for Sony's consoles.

And the last interesting tidbit of news that I am hearing involves Crytek, who is a partner with Electronic Arts. Crytek might be giving Electronic Arts the publishing duties for TimeSplitters 4 for the Wii U.  Coincidentally, before Free Radical became part of Crytek, Electronic Arts published Timesplitters: Future Perfect.   TimeSplitters 4 will be announced at E3 this year for the Wii U and other consoles.  I'm hearing that there is over 150-200 Wii U games currently in development.  Nintendo is planning to announce numerous partnerships and collaborations regarding the Wii U at this E3

My friend told me that when Electronic Arts received the first and second versions of Wii U development kits, Nintendo wasn't sure how powerful the console was going to be.  All they cared about at that point was making a console that was easy to port 360/PS3 games.  They had to keep the dev kits at 360/PS3 level in the beginning because it's easy to start low on specs and go up in power, but it's impossible to create a super powerful development kit and then downgrade it in power.   I hear that the 5th and 6th versions of this development kit are pretty powerful, and Frostbite 2 has been seen running on the Wii U with very smooth results and a higher frame rate than the 360 version of Battlefield 3.  that are superior to any PS3/360 game running Frostbite 2.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Dead Space, Overstrike, and TimeSplitters 4 coming to Wii U.*
> 
> 
> According to a concept artist for a developer studio associated with Electronic Arts, there are plans that Visceral Games, the company behind the Dead Space games, to make a new installment of  Dead Space, and that will be coming to Wii U and other consoles.  No Dead Space game will be shown at this year's E3.  Another game from Electronic Arts that I was told will receive the Wii U treatment is Overstrike, which is developed by Insomniac games.  Insomniac has received Wii U development kits.  Insomniac are known for franchises such as Resistance and Ratchet & Clank  for Sony's consoles.
> ...



*Reads Timesplitters 4 and forgets the rest*


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 25, 2012)

Time...splitters...4...

Excuse me while I change my pants.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2012)

Timesplitters 4 was already rumored about 6 months ago as coming from Microsoft's console as a release title. If they were going to announce it for Wii U at E3, it perfectly times itself with Nexbox's reveal


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 25, 2012)

Never even played Timesplitters 1 lol.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Never even played Timesplitters 1 lol.







Yeah, these new rumors, if that's what they're classified as... are very nice. Very nice indeed.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2012)

Timesplitters is good. Dead Space though got me more excited!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2012)

Timesplitters Future Perfect is a classic party game  can't go wrong


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2012)

I've played a bit of Timesplitters multiplayer before, found it pretty entertaining so I'll be keeping an eye out for T4.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

For what system was Timesplitters for? 

I'm thinking N64?


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2012)

PlayStation 2, Xbox, and Gamecube from what Wikipedia is telling me.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol I hit the only system it wasn't for. xD

I thought, since it's a upcoming nintendo title, it must've been on a past nintendo console.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 26, 2012)

If TS4 turns out to be just another cod clone with regenerating health, two weapons at a time and being ugly, I'm declaring the fps genre officially dead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> If TS4 turns out to be just another cod clone with regenerating health, two weapons at a time and being ugly, I'm declaring the fps genre officially dead.



I see you haven't played Serious Sam 3. Or Postal 3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 26, 2012)

damn man, COD needs to die so I can finally play the fps genre again. needs more serious sam and TS, those were great fps games i got no problem with


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Speaking of Serious Sam, I bought the Serious Sam Complete Pack off of Steam for $28.90 (66% off). Can't wait to tear that shit up.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> damn man, COD needs to die so I can finally play the fps genre again. needs more serious sam and TS, those were great fps games i got no problem with



It can't die sooner enough.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

Poor bastards...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2012)

COD isn't dying anytime soon, unfortunately for the people who hate it  It rakes in huge numbers consistently


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Then we'll go to the source and kill all the people that buy it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm gonna be straight with ya, Death-Kun. That idea doesn't really sound Reich.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Their sacrifices will not be in vain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Gearbox talks Wii U, hoping for big power in final design, thinks Nintendo can afford it*



> *?The controller of the Wii U is obviously where there is new opportunity for innovation in interactivity. Meanwhile, our hope at Gearbox is that the final specification for the hardware is much more powerful than the current competitive consoles so that studios like ours can bring a better standard of high definition image not only to television, but to the controller?s screen at the same time. We?ve been developing a number of interesting features using the unique capabilities of the controller and the hardware. We?ll talk about these details in due time as the work is still very much an R&D project and things may change. Clever people that are familiar with the brand can imagine some of the more obvious, interesting things we can do.? - Gearbox Software President Randy Pitchford *


Mr. Pitchford wouldn't comment on Wii U tech specs specifically, but did vaguely talk about what they've seen and what they're telling Nintendo.



> *?Out of respect for our friends and partners at Nintendo, I think specific technical details regarding the hardware should come from them. We?ve been intrigued by what we?ve seen so far and are encouraging Nintendo to go as aggressively as they can afford with the performance specifications. We imagine that performance specifications are within affordable reach that would provide undeniable performance advantages over competitive platforms. Nintendo have a lot more experience than we do in managing the balance between performance and cost with their hardware, of course, so I do not want to be presumptuous.
> 
> I think Nintendo?s biggest opportunity with this console, though, lies in having third-party game makers that can turn out to reliably be as successful or more successful making games for their system as they can be through making games for Sony or Microsoft?s hardware. I think Nintendo can do something to encourage that, but it requires them using their resources to promote the third-party games as strongly as they promote their own. I imagine that would be a cultural challenge, but if they can achieve that they can have the power of the entire creative industry on their team.?*


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

> I think Nintendo can do something to encourage that, but it requires them using their resources to promote the third-party games as strongly as they promote their own.



Nintendo should do this to a degree, it'll certainly help them get goodwill from developers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I remember playing Timesplitters. I played it with my brother so it was actually decent.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2012)

can't wait


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> can't wait



Should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> can't wait


My body PC is ready :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2012)

Well mine isn't


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

My PC is ready.



Too bad I won't ever utilize it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2012)

i should have posted it in the "next gen xbox and ps3" thread


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

As long as it'll be on the Wii U it's fine that it's in this thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2012)

We don't know that yet  ninty is stingy about giving out exact specs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Wii U will probably never use it.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

True, but I have some hope in Nintendo in creating a decently powerful new console that can use the Unreal 4 engine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2012)

If that's true then



I called it 

but really, double the power of 360 seems just about right. its still more than enough power for what ninty is going for, but just right for their casual audience of the next gen  And they keep their costs down to boot. Its not that hard these days to get affordable tech that can surpass 360.

Which says a lot about game development in the current age, because i still don't consider 360 graphics to be outdated or bad looking in any sense


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Playing a fighter and having all the character's moves on the controller screen would be...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok let get this guy whole post from Neogaf to here..

*Some warnings before i start:*

1 - To retain my sources who are obviously under NDA and not put them in difficulty, I will not quote them. Also, I love this sector, and a large part of the presentation impact of a new hardware at E3 and other shows depend on the respect by all the actors of the confidentiality of important information, such as power and therefore what a console is capable of displaying. I do not want to spoil this momentum that Nintendo is building for the E3. For all these reasons, I will stay more or less evasive, but I can give some news that are not huge revelations. They are rather positive and interesting, *I hope that they will nurture the constructive debates around here, and put an end to bad speculations on the console I've read here lately.* I want somehow to participate in the buzz that will gradually be built around the Wii U, and I think that Nintendo public relation guys should be more active on geek boards like this one, to counter when it’s necessary, some rumors that dampen seriously the enthusiasm of hardcore gamers, who could then relay these bad vibrations to fellow gamers in their circles. The “just on par with xbox360” drama has even spread to french forums, so it can’t hurt to deny it fast.

2 - Read all this with caution. It's second-hand knowledge, I have not seen Wii U dev kit myself. My sources are reliable but they are not close friends in life, there are also some parameters that have as consequences that what they told me might not reflect the full reality of the Wii U power.

3 - My sources do not occupy very technical positions, like programmers, coders, who have daily access to the kits guts, they are not the best suited to quantify the machine capacities, there is a great deal of subjectivity in their infos.

Here we go

*I can already say that this come from European big studios which have logically the latest dev kits available to third parties.* To be clear, these are not small studios that could have remained at earlier dev kits because they are not important enough to receive Nintendo's latest updates quickly.

So, from what my sources saw on their screens, *they clearly stated that they experienced superior capabilities in comparison to the Xbox360. This is the positive aspect of my info: you can be sure that the Wii U is not on par with current gen HD.* You can remove this idea from your heads, and stop speculating about it, it will not happen. The point more negative now:* On the power scale, they told me that it’s closer to 2x Xbox360 than 5x. On paper, some components (you can guess which) are mathematically 4 or 5 times more powerful, more in quantity/number, than in the xbox360, but it does not translate for the moment in 5x prettier images, with 5 more complex and finest scenes, etc. *

Further details: These impressions are from a time when studios used* revision 4 of the dev kits.* Lately, 4.2 kits shipped from Singapore. I don’t know if there is a significant power gain with “.X” type of revisions, I guess it’s the case, but not as important as a change of revision number (from Rev 3 to 4 for example). I’ve heard that V5 kits may exist. It is likely, as for many other consoles before, that Nintendo and first-party have more advanced and therefore more powerful/optimized dev kits. *However, these v4 kits are apparently from the end of the year / beginning of 2012, and they are those which have benefited from the hardware boost reported on the net.* For people who hoped that this upgrade would make the Wii U 5 times stronger and 5 times more capable of displaying beautiful stuff on screen, from what I know, this is not the case for now, *but there are several variables that can explain this, I'll come back to this subject in other posts, but can say that this “not 5x Xbox360” is only valid in the context from which I gathered my informations* (third-party, second-hand, subjectivity, news given at a certain time knowing that the console will come out maybe 10 months later so will receive more upgrades, etc.).* But again, I put the emphasis on the fact that it’s clearly not on par with the xbox360, it’s at least 2x.*

Furthermore, but read that with a grain of salt, many graphical effects are applied near the “end” of the visual development of a game. I guess some parameters that cause what is rendered on the screen to be more or less clean, complex, for example the type of shadow, the AA applied, and new effects that the Wii U GPU is probably capable of fall into this category (the shiny stuff that developers adds at the end, once the engine is running well), and therefore the final result will feel more like a 3 or 4 or even the famous 5x than 2x Xbox360 to the eyes of my sources, I keep in touch with them to know if it will be the case.

That is all I can say for now, there will be other posts to come. *Do not expect revelations from each of my interventions though. This in not the main purpose of my decision to post on NeoGAF. As my nickname implies it, I want to share my ideas (of game design, background, etc.) confront them, do theorycrafting which I love.* I’ll participate on topics that interest me, and of course this one, by writing “normal” and light messages with some funny things, gifs, images, and above all, ideas !

See you soon 

*Third post:*

Yeah, as explained in my first message, *the V4 dev kit has already received the boost in power that the net talked about*. Now, it doesn't exclude the possibility that the rumored V5 or any more advanced dev kit in the hands of Nintendo and First-Party for the moment represent another hardware upgrade. It's quite believable. The question is whether it's another big jump in capabilities (an increase of the ram, the frequency of some parts, etc.), a small one, or just optimization (that still could results in better performances).


 He/She clearly matched a couple of rumors from the past months.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll take his post with a grain of salt, in any case do you have links to his posts?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll take his post with a grain of salt, in any case do you have links to his posts?


 because of previous Update that I posted. That is the sources, so I wanted that you guys have an idea of where that came from. It is really an interesting post but like you I am taking it as a grain of salt.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2012)

that guy sounds very unprofessional  not at all like someone who would have actual sources worth a damn


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Pachter explains Wii U/3DS stance, doesn't see Nintendo returning to profitability*

The following comes from Wedbush analyst Michael Pachter, as posted on NeoGAF...

*The Wii U comment was in response to a question about the potential for the Wii U.

I believe (and please feel free to disagree) that a large portion of the Wii audience comprised casual gamers--those who bought one or two games a year the first two years, then put the Wii aside--and that those casual gamers moved on to another platform. The "other" platform may have been Facebook games, smart phone games, tablet games, or one of the other consoles, but once they moved on, they are not likely to come back.

At the same time, I believe (again, please feel free to disagree) that the growth of smart phones and tablets has attracted many potential dedicated handheld game customers, and these people also are unlikely to come back to either 3DS or PS Vita.

Summing this up, I think the addressable market for the Wii U is around half of the market for the Wii, and I think Microsoft and Sony will compete for a portion of that market if the Wii U is priced too high. I think that the dedicated handheld market is permanently impacted by smart phones and tablets, and think that Nintendo's addressable market is probably also half of its former market.

Nintendo is in disarray because they waited too long to launch the Wii U. I know that this sounds like (and is) sour grapes because they didn't launch the Wii HD in 2009 or 2010 as I "predicted". They should have, and because they didn't, the decline in Wii and DS hardware and software sales drove them into generating LOSSES. For those of you who aren't financial analysts, losses mean that the company is worth less than it was before. Nintendo stock has dropped by over 80% in the last few years, and the market has appreciated over the same period. I'm paid to advise investors, and none have made a profit owning Nintendo stock. I don't think that many will make a profit over the next few years, because I don't think Nintendo's strategy will return them to profitability.

If the context above infuriates you, go back to school and pay attention, then read it again ;-)*



*Pachter - Wii U and Nintendo are 'toast'*

*?I think Nintendo's in disarray. I think the idea that we don't know the price point yet, but we do know what the console is, is just sad. I think they've completely blown that. It's gonna launch at $249; because it has to. They're dead if they launch at $259, I think they're toast then. I think they're toast anyway. I think the Xbox 360 with Kinect will be priced below that by the time they launch.? - Michael Pachter*

Wow...Pachter is really coming on strong with this Nintendo hate. Or should I say a negative outlook for Nintendo. Either way, he's starting to sound like less of an analyst and more like a Nintendo troll!



this dude.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

It's likely not going to sell even close to that of the Wii, that much is true.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

> It's likely not going to sell even close to that of the Wii, that much is true.



That much I can definitely agree on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

It is me or Patcher is trying too hard?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2012)

He's trying too hard.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 27, 2012)

> If the context above infuriates you, go back to school and pay attention, then read it again ;-)



Am I the only one who wants to slam an aids infested rusty needle up this guy's rectum?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

What the hell is this "Patcher" trying to pull?  It like the dude is talking out of his ass through that wall of text.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 27, 2012)

This is the guy that said 



> I have long been baffled as to why RTS games don’t work on consoles. I think it is partly because of the nature of the gameplay, it’s single-player and it’s turn-based.



It's been pretty well established that he is severely mentally handicapped.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2012)

lol RTS are single player and turn based? this guy, its not even funny the stupid


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

I bet that he hasn't even played a single videogame in his life.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2012)

He plays FarmVille and Mahjong on his iPhone.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2012)

Those two sure are quality games.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2012)

He even boots up Angry Birds when he feels like getting a bit hardcore.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, so... what the fuck is going on with this foolishness?


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 28, 2012)

By definition an RTS is not turn based. I know the guy is a hack, but you'd think he'd at least know how to use google so he can verify his facts before staying stuff that dumb.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4nsQyPaLdis[/YOUTUBE]
 face


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2012)

Naw I can see how you could easily confuse Starcraft w/ Fire Emblem...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Naw I can see how you could easily confuse Starcraft w/ Fire Emblem...


 
They are basically the same game. 

Starcraft is that one where you can class change and ride horsies, right? :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but






> Although Harada says he doesn’t think Nintendo plans to enter the graphics race with Wii U, he describes a game that sounds to us like it’s as fully featured, and fully competent, as 360/PS3’s. What’s more, with the second screen, it can both initiate beginners and placate the hardcore’s insatiable appetite for feedback and learning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Tekken is the one with the horises, right? :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2012)

What the fuck is a "horises"?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

Every game has horises in it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

Hell, I've got a couple horises in my room.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, you're weird.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I love horises. 

With giant horise dicks!


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never seen horises in Doom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Speaking of Doom, which I assume is code for sex, I had Doom with this girl a ways back and she looked kinda like a horise.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2012)

This conversation went to an odd place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I blame the mods.


They don't know how to moderate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Reggie ponders the Brazilian market 5 years after Wii U, Microsoft/Sony copying*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vToX4dJ-oTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I blame the mods.
> 
> 
> They don't know how to moderate.



I know, right? Lazy sods.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

They are all just passing around nudes of Iria that they refuse to share.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Reggie ponders the Brazilian market 5 years after Wii U, Microsoft/Sony copying*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vToX4dJ-oTQ[/YOUTUBE]



Dat awesome confidence.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm interested in this thread now at the mention of nude Iria.

Subscribing.

I look forward to the Wii U!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Pachter - Nintendo dropped ball on Wii U, didn't behave as rational business men*



> ?Because I didn't predict that they would launch a Wii HD. I said quite clearly on multiple occasions that 'if they were concerned about loss of market share for the Wii to HD devices, they should launch a Wii HD', and I said that I thought they were rational business people interested in making a profit, so it was likely that they 'would' do what they 'should' do. My mistake was in predicting that they would behave as rational business people and avoid generating losses. They acted too late, the Wii/DS bubbles burst, and they started generating losses. In other words, I don't think they behaved rationally, as I think they believed that the Wii bubble would last, and that the DS would continue to sell well and fund the development of the next generation console in 2012, when they were ready to release it. Iwata's comments at GDC 2011 show that he didn't accept cannibalization of handhelds by smart phones, even at that late date.? Pachter added, ?Somebody asked about the impact of the Yen's appreciation, which contributed around 35 - 40% of the decline in sales, but certainly not 100%.? - Wedbush analyst Michael Pachter



You know Pachter is just baiting people when he ends his blurb with something like this...



> ?Any of you are welcome to apply for my job, but I suggest you stay in school as long as possible and pay attention before you apply ;-)?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 28, 2012)

So.... what? ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Corran (Feb 28, 2012)

I actually enjoy Pachters opinions whether they are right or wrong. Its very interesting to see the opinion of someone who does it for a living.
I do love how it is the gamers that made him famous  If people let it go he would never of become this big


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

No one takes him seriously anyway, so I wonder how he even keeps his job. If what he writes wasn't bad enough, the baiting comments he puts at the end of every post of his are completely unprofessional. He should be fired just for that. He's "trying" to write a "proper" article, and he writes it like he's in middle school.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm honestly starting to think Patch says the stuff he does, not because he believes it, but because he thinks it's hilarious how people react. That little bit at the end says it all. He be trollin', and apparently, we hatin'.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I'm honestly starting to think Patch says the stuff he does, not because he believes it, but because he thinks it's hilarious how people react. That little bit at the end says it all. He be trollin', and apparently, we hatin'.



It's a highly probable scenario.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's the thing, Pachter gets paid to advice investors... so, guess what, he's not advising us, he's giving us negative information, then he turns around and tells all his paying investors... "You need to put money into some Nintendo stock, NOW!" Why would he give us positive outlooks for free? What he tells the public is one thing. What he tells investors is another.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 29, 2012)

He just made y'all look like fools. ^


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

> Why would he give us positive outlooks for free? What he tells the public is one thing. What he tells investors is another.



I'll need to see some evidence of that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Wii U to be priced at $299?*





> Nintendo will price the Wii U aggressively at $299 when it launches later this year, according to a report WiiUDaily has received (from the same source that brought us the Wii U system specs rumor). Nintendo will price the Wii U at $299 in the US, $299 Euro in Europe, and at 20,000 Yen in Japan, which comes in at around $250 USD. No word on Wii U software pricing.
> 
> Considering that the Wii U will initially only compete against the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, which can be had for $200 and $250, respectively, it?s not surprising that Nintendo will price the Wii U aggressively. They almost have to. Sony and Microsoft will reportedly release their next-gen consoles in 2013.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U to be priced at $299?*



Seems plausible.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 29, 2012)

$249 or $299 seem like the only potential price points.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 29, 2012)

That's really low  That's like the same price as PS3 and 360. I don't believe it. I expect $350-$400. Not to mention the source is...yeah.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 29, 2012)

To be fair, Pachter is an industry analyst - he gives advice to investors based mainly on financial data, yearly earnings, and growing trends in the gaming market. In all honesty, his_ 'Wii HD'_ prediction was somewhat plausible in the sense that most companies would have done so to keep the Wii in momentum for the next few years so, unlike the corpse the console has become today.

Unfortunately for him, Nintendo isn't most companies. They head in the opposite direction of trends and end up raking in cash because of their uncanny ability to read the market and deliver what it wants _(Wii, DS)_. I think he gets more shit than he deserves - an analyst and a gaming journalist are two completely different roles.

In any case, he should stick *far* away from Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

It's probably going to be $300.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's probably going to be $300.



Possibly still cheaper than vita.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

But I can't carry my WiiU with me everywhere I go.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 29, 2012)

How much would you guys estimate an individual UPad to cost?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe $60-$75.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Maybe $60-$75.



Was thinking 80$ myself if it's a good one.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

$299 is a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 29, 2012)

It's going to be 300. 

Done deal.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2012)

That's pretty gahdamn affordable... cheap even. TBH I'm having a bit of trouble wrapping that around my head myself.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm still gonna expect around $350, just so that I won't get too disappointed if turns out to be that costly.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 1, 2012)

Are people going to understand we're dealing with a next generation console if they launch it at that price?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, because it needs to be $600 like the PS3 was to show them we mean business.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you seen the way people react to Nintendo?

''Here is our new home console, the WiiU.'' ''OH SO IT'S JUST A NEW CONTROLLER FOR THE WII THEN?''

''Miyamoto is retiring from his current consulting position to do hands-on work on smaller projects.''  ''OH GOD MIYAMOTO IS RETIRING HE'S NEVER GOING TO DO ANYTHING GAMING RELATED ANYMORE EVER!''

And those were the reactions from people involved in the industry, imagine how retarded the average consumer is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

The Wii U's controller will be eat least 150, maybe 200 bucks.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Nodonn (Mar 1, 2012)

That's ridiculous.

So a 3DS minus the top screen and 3d, minus all the game-playing parts and with a three times bigger touch screen costs the same as a normal 3DS?

Way to live up to your name dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

My heart goes out to them Links.


Nodonn said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> So a 3DS minus the top screen and 3d, minus all the game-playing parts and with a three times bigger touch screen costs the same as a normal 3DS?
> 
> Way to live up to your name dude.


 I view it as a semi-tablet device.

Do you know how much a tablet costs?


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 1, 2012)

It doesn't matter how much a tablet costs, the WiiU controller is something else entirely.

The WiiU controller only streams data it receives through the console, it doesn't have to do anything itself.

A bunch of plastic, a touch screen, a gyroscope and a camera and some electronics to tie it all together and to the WiiU don't cost 150 dollars.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2012)

300 is a great price. Then again i don't remember ever paying too, too much for a Nintendo console. At least they aren't retardedly overpricing it like Sony did the PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> It doesn't matter how much a tablet costs, the WiiU controller is something else entirely.
> 
> The WiiU controller only streams data it receives through the console, it doesn't have to do anything itself.
> 
> A bunch of plastic, a touch screen, a gyroscope and a camera and some electronics to tie it all together and to the WiiU don't cost 150 dollars.


You keep telling yourself that, buddy. 



S.A.F said:


> 300 is a great price. Then again i don't remember ever paying too, too much for a Nintendo console. At least they aren't retardedly overpricing it like Sony did the PS3.


 Can't stop staring...at... titties.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2012)

Devs have stated not to overestimate the hardware in that controller. It does not have some high-end mobile CPU in it like a tablet.

$100 would be the high-end estimate for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Devs also stated that the Wii would have adult-oriented games, or that it would focus on hardcore gamers.


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Devs also stated that the Wii would have adult-oriented games, or that it would focus on hardcore gamers.



Adult-oriented games on the Wii U?  Not in my lifetime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

On the original Wii.


Or so they claimed. Which is my point: you don't believe what they tell you.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

CMX, the WiiU controller won't be that expensive, stop being crazy and a moron and an x.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On the original Wii.
> 
> 
> Or so they claimed. Which is my point: you don't believe what they tell you.



If by adult you mean porn then no.
If by games like RE4 Wii edition then yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> CMX, the WiiU controller won't be that expensive, stop being crazy and a moron and an x.


 Impossible. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> If by adult you mean porn then no.
> If by games like RE4 Wii edition then yes.


One game?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

By your logic, that isn't even a game.


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> One game?



There are several games, on the Wii, that aren't aimed at children.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh really?

Mario Golf? I guess it's boring enough to be considered an adult's game.


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2012)

Red Steel was one such game from what I hear.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

There's also REmake and RE0 ported over from Gamecube with Wii controls. Never played them, though.

Then there's No More Heroes.

And that Mad World game.

I think there's a Dead Space game for the Wii as well. Or something.

I can't think of anymore off the top of my head.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

All I know is that there are like, 3 games on the Wii that seem any good.

And most of those are teenager games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> There's also REmake and RE0 ported over from Gamecube with Wii controls. Never played them, though.
> 
> Then there's No More Heroes.
> 
> ...



Cod


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All I know is that there are like, 3 games on the Wii that seem any good.
> 
> And most of those are teenager games.



Skyward Sword, Xenoblade Chronicles and Resident Evil 4. Yup.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 1, 2012)

None of the games mentioned are "adult" games. Actually none of the consoles have "adult" games per se. I'd say "Heavy Rain" and... hmm maybe "L.A. Noire", nothing else can actually be considered an "adult" game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Adult games may be the wrong phrase.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Adult games may be the wrong phrase.



You're god damned right it's the wrong phrase.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 1, 2012)

Sotei said:


> None of the games mentioned are "adult" games. Actually none of the consoles have "adult" games per se. I'd say "Heavy Rain" and... hmm maybe "L.A. Noire", nothing else can actually be considered an "adult" game.



I wouldn't call Heavy Rain adult. A story that vapid and retarded can only be appreciated by a child. Or maybe I'm underestimating the stupidity of adults.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 1, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> I wouldn't call Heavy Rain adult. A story that vapid and retarded can only be appreciated by a child. Or maybe I'm underestimating the stupidity of adults.



You gotta stop drinking that haterade and calm your bitch ass down, baby girl.

Too much Mountain Dew gives you a sugar rush, you know..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> I wouldn't call Heavy Rain adult. A story that vapid and retarded can only be appreciated by a child. Or maybe I'm underestimating the stupidity of adults.



[YOUTUBE]o1eGF2_MWQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U to have more than 1 GB of RAM*

The same source that has been supposedly leaking Wii U dev kit details recently is back with more rumored info

- Will have more than 1 GB RAM
- based on Rev4 dev kit frame
- amount of RAM is 'quite surprising', but less than 8 GB

Soruce:



> So, as promised, i'll give you an information concerning the Wii U ram.
> 
> This is heavily linked to my initial post
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Good new or bad?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Good new or bad?


 good news I guess, I am not a tech guy tho..


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Good new or bad?



It's excellent news.

88MB to >1GB is exemplary for a generational leap.


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Good new or bad?



Pretty good news.  If the rumor is real then the Wii U will have at least double the amount of RAM than both the PS3 and the 360.   More RAM is always good for a console.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 1, 2012)

All you have to do is look at PC games, usually they require quite a bit of RAM to run smoothly, the more RAM the better your PC runs the games. Consoles don't need as much RAM as PCs to run similar games, mainly cause consoles are dedicated to just the games. I'm not a huge techy guy either but yeah, more RAM is always better but consoles don't need a crazy amount


----------



## Corruption (Mar 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> - amount of RAM is 'quite surprising', but less than 8 GB



Did anyone ever believe it would have 8gb of RAM?


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Did anyone ever believe it would have 8gb of RAM?



I don't think that anyone expected it to be 8 GBS though I do remember Crytek wanting the next-gen consoles to have 8 GBs of RAM.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2012)

8 GB of RAM would make the price jump up about $70.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2012)

What does RAM mean btw? Is it something to do with Console space??


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What does RAM mean btw? Is it something to do with Console space??



RAM stores data that can be accessed by the CPU and is faster than the CPU having to read from the hard drive, the more RAM there is in a console the less a CPU will have to read from the hard drive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

More than 1gb, less than 8gb, but still surprising = 1.5gb in Nintendospeak.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> More than 1gb, less than 8gb, but still surprising = 1.5gb in Nintendospeak.



That wouldn't be surprising, quite a few rumors were indicating 1.5 GBs before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

SURPRISE!

The rumors were true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2012)

If it is 1 GB then that'll still make the Wii U twice as competent in that department as 360 and 4 times as competent as PS3 in that department. Which only makes better multiplats for the Wii U.

Ram is probably the most important issue to third party developers


----------



## Sotei (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like Ubisoft has confirmed "Assassin's Creed III" for the WU.



> Alongside the prerequisite PS3, Xbox 360 and PC versions, Ubisoft has also confirmed a Wii U version F– although of course we’ll have to wait to discover the console’s release date before we know if it will arrive alongside the other SKUs.





Source:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Needs more RAM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Looks like Ubisoft has confirmed "Assassin's Creed III" for the WU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Interesting..



Not really. With Ninja Gaiden 3 and Darksiders 2 already confirmed for the WiiU, it's safe to assume that Nintendo will want every big name multiplatform franchise of the Xbox and PS3.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2012)

AC3 for WiiU? Awesome.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really. With Ninja Gaiden 3 and Darksiders 2 already confirmed for the WiiU, it's safe to assume that Nintendo will want every big name multiplatform franchise of the Xbox and PS3.



Can't wait to hear about GTA5 on Wii U.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Who wants to bet on how it won't look much better than the 360/PS3 version?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Who wants to bet on how it won't look much better than the 360/PS3 version?


 hey!! who cares?

*Rumor Nintendo Software Technology Developing A New Game*



*According to a member of Neogaf Nintendo Software Technology is currently busy developing a new unannounced game. The game could either be a sequel to 1080 Avalanche or Wave Race: Blue Storm, both of which came out on the Nintendo Gamecube. What would you like to see Nintendo Software Technology working on?*



ohh shit!pek


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 5, 2012)

You and you alone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Oi-Kz4Y-8Lw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

a 1080 reboot? holy shit i haven't played that game since the early N64 days, great times they were...

Oh yeah, Wii U better be the ultimate console or i'm knocking heads


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You and you alone.



What she said. ^



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Oi-Kz4Y-8Lw[/YOUTUBE]



What the fuck? 

People actually like this shit?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2012)

Wave Race is one of the best things to ever grace vidja gaems.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wave Race is one of the best things to ever grace vidja gaems.



Is that nostalgia talking?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Is that nostalgia talking?



Probably (99% chance). Though I would be interested to see it rebooted.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Nintendo Gamer - Ken Levine, Warren Spector working on Wii U titles*


*We do know that Ken Levine of BioShock fame has got something planned for the new machine (BioShock Infinite looks most likely, which suits us just fine, as you can see from our Bioshock Infinite Wii U feature here) as has Warren Spector, of Junction Point and Disney Interactive.*

I can believe the Spector point, but I'm not sure about Levine. I wonder if Ken knows he's doing a Wii U project!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2012)

Now THAT is news. ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 5, 2012)

We seem to be getting more Wii U news day by day....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What she said. ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw you!!!



Asakuna no Senju said:


> We seem to be getting more Wii U news day by day....


 We are getting closer to E3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> People actually like this shit?


[YOUTUBE]0p54KtIP3E0[/YOUTUBE]
Better than most games today.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]lWvV1DwhyKc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nFWT0CPAlO4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]SyzUtJU4aoY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]H-S0BwVQ5Vo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zBrfYTbRHS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> We are getting closer to E3



True.....when does the next E3 start anyway?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

You forgot Jet moto Ranger


----------



## Sotei (Mar 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What she said. ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Either you're really really young, like 12 years old, or you never played Wave Race. Wave Race and 1080 Snow Boarding are awesome games, well deserving of a reboot.

I'm all for this but... I'd rather see something completely new, a new franchise first, then go back to rebooting.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2012)

I've played it.

Didn't suit my fancy. 

Thought it was the stupidest theme of a racing game, back in the day.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2012)

When it comes to arcade snowboarders, I always preferred SSX over 1080 (as evident by my sig). Never played it as a kid, so I have no real opinion on it. Then again, I'm always up to trying new things, so if it's a 1080 reboot, bring it the fruit on.

As for Wave Race, I'm with Shion on this one. Rented it, played it, went 'whee', cuz I was a kid and therefore retarded and sent it back. That's where the story ends for me. Hell, I wasn't even aware it (apparently) had a fanbase 'til just now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I've played it.
> 
> Didn't suit my fancy.
> 
> Thought it was the stupidest theme of a racing game, back in the day.



[YOUTUBE]ggFx1QzzKe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2012)

Shirker said:


> When it comes to arcade snowboarders, I always preferred SSX over 1080 (as evident by my sig. But hey, I'm always up to try new things, so I guess I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> As for Wave Race, I'm with Shion on this one. Rented it, played it, and went 'yay', cuz I was a kid and therefore retarded. That's where the story ends for me. Hell, I wasn't even aware it (apparently) has a fandom 'til just now.



My man. 

I, too, preferred SSX over 1080. 

They upgraded many things over 1080, IMO.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 5, 2012)

TVC2 for the Wii U would be awesome


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> TVC2 for the Wii U would be awesome



THIS guy. ^

FUCK wave racer.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed. MvC is overrated, anyway. People should be hypin' for a sequel the true Capcrossover champ.

You may now feel free embrace the hate and release it accordingly.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

MVC2 when we were talking about TVC2 


MVC2 is a fun game. Was fun playing the game at the Arcade.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2012)

Just stating the epic hype behind it is misplaced is all 

It is a fun game though, no denying.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 6, 2012)

Wave Race and 1080 were some of the greats that graced the N64!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 6, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Wave Race and 1080 were some of the greats that graced the N64!



Get da fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 6, 2012)

If there's a new Wave Race, Wii U definitely has my money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

*MonolithSoft Hiring for Wii U Development*



【モノリスソフトHP】[東京本社 採用情報］Wii Uプロジェクト、プログラマー緊急募集！Havok、Shader経験者募集中！！

*Seeking! Programmer　※ Havok, Shader experience in recruitment*


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

Xenosaga on the Wii U?


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2012)

Sequel to Xenoblade.

In the upcoming decade people will forget all about the shitfest that is Final Fantasy and the Xenoblade franchise will push the genre into new lands.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Something total shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Autodesk Gameware Licensed for Wii U*



> Autodesk has today announced that they have entered into a landmark license agreement allowing Nintendo Co., Ltd. to provide Autodesk Gameware technology to its licensed developers creating videogames for the upcoming Wii U platform. The middleware agreement is designed to help differentiate Nintendo’s new hardware from the competition.
> 
> Under terms of the agreement, Autodesk, Inc. has granted Nintendo the right to provide licensed Wii U game developers with three Gameware products: Scaleform middleware for user interface development, Kynapse middleware for artificial intelligence and HumanIK middleware for interactive character animation. Electronic Theatre ImageThe Autodesk Gameware product line is comprised of production-proven game development solutions that have been used in at least 1,000 games to date. This technology helps developers enhance production value while reducing development time, enabling them to focus efforts on creating compelling gameplay that resonates with consumers.
> 
> ...





*Havok™ Enters into Agreement with Nintendo to Offer Havok Physics and Havok Animation Technologies to Wii U™ Developers Worldwide*



> Havok™, a premier provider of interactive software solutions for the games and entertainment industry, announced today that it has entered into a worldwide license agreement with Nintendo Co., Ltd., to make Havok Physics and Havok Animation available to studios around the world developing on Nintendo’s Wii U™ platform. The agreement will give the development community access to the Havok technology to create high-fidelity, immersive games.
> 
> “We are very excited to be at the forefront of the new platform,” said David Coghlan, Managing Director of Havok. “We are honored to be providing Havok technology to Wii U developers in order to create great games in all genres. Gamers around the world expect high-fidelity realism and want to immerse themselves into new gaming experiences. This license agreement will give game developers everywhere easy access to Havok’s industry-leading technology. We are sure this license agreement will result in the creation of great interactive experiences for consumers on the Wii U platform!”



For further information, please visit 

Wii U is a trademark of Nintendo.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

Autodesk rules the 3D world, so good news for Nintendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Dark Souls for the Wii U.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

Dick Souls for the Wii-U.


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 6, 2012)

Derp Souls for the Wii U.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Cunt Holes for the Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 6, 2012)

Original Wii controller U leaked product!





> Today we have a short but very interesting news for you! The original design of the Wii controller U was leaked. It was released sketches that show the difference on early drafts and the currently popular version. As you can see just on the first picture, should the first drafts of the Wii controller, U still have analog sticks, as she has just appeared, for example, the Sony PS Vita. In the current (and probably final version) but the controller should have Sliderpads such as the Nintendo DS. Here are the pictures:
> On the left you see the original version just leaked with Analog Sticks (click for it to be bigger). On the right side of the current draft and the version are there to look at last year's E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Original Wii controller U leaked product!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 6, 2012)

Hot piece of ass right?  Can't wait to get a second one so i could play with my pals.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow.

This is... exactly what we already knew it would be.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 6, 2012)

Deal with it.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 6, 2012)

> *Shin'en [Jett Rocket, Nanostray, Nano Assault] announces WiiU support! *
> 
> #1 German studio Shin'en just announced that they are working on software for Nintendo's newest console. The developer had some recent hits on Nintendo's WiiWare service with Jett Rocket, Art of Balance, and FAST Racing League, all of them pushed the Wii to its limits.
> 
> ...



The words fuck yeah come to mind, these guys are like programming gods, Nano assault is probably one of the best looking and smooth games on the 3DS outside of revelations and their stuff on the wii is awesome too considering the hardware.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 6, 2012)

Someone please make a list of all the epic things that are happening for the Wii U, i need a reason to name it worthy Console of the Year title!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 6, 2012)

So.. pretty much nothing special yet, am I right?


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So.. pretty much nothing special yet, am I right?



Pretty much.  

I'm not calling anything epic until we see footage and/or more information.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 6, 2012)

What she said. ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Silicon Knights: Eternal Darkness sequel not too much to ask*

Although Eternal Darkness: Sanity’s Requiem was well received by critics, the classic GameCube title never lit up the sales charts. Even so, Silicon Knights is open to making a sequel.

Silicon Knights head Denis Dyack provided the following response when asked if “it’s too much to ask” for a new Eternal Darkness game:

*“I don’t think it is too much to ask. Certainly we love Eternal Darkness. It’s a project that’s near and dear to our hearts.”*

Dyack went on to say that a sequel is “requested a lot by a lot of people” and that “anything’s possible.” He wasn’t willing to say what the studio is working on currently.



why did I post it here? because I want the sequel on the Wii U...


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, if there is going to be a sequel then in all likelihood it'll be on the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

*GDC insight - Wii U reaction is mixed, analyst says Nintendo is screwed*

Our friend Stephen Totilo is roaming the show floor at GDC. This makes him privy to a bunch of random information as he passes through the crowds. Here's a blurb about Wii U that he shared.



> Wii U chatter was mixed on day 2. A financial analyst told me Nintendo is screwed. Not enough time to be out on their own. A developer told me their fortunes are mixed. Good ambition on Nintendo's part, but, well... it's Nintendo, everyone says it's on Nintendo for the thing to succeed. Same as it ever was. It's almost all on them.



I think we can all guess who that analyst might be. As for the other comments, it's the same thing you always here with Nintendo platforms. It's been like this for years and years, and no matter the success Nintendo has, you'll get a mixed reaction at best.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh look, moar trolling.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2012)

Did someone say 'trolling'?

Well... Here I am.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

*RUMOR - Medal of Honor: Warfighter coming to Wii U, release date speculation*

EA promised big support for the Wii U, but we haven't heard much of anything since that commitment. The latest rumors buzzing from GDC declare that Medal of Honor: Warfighter is going to come to Wii U. The title's release date sits at October 23rd, 2012. Whether that's any indication of a Wii U release date remains to be seen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

*New Aliens Colonial Marines Wii U gameplay video *
New footage from the Wii U version of Aliens Colonial Marines.

You may have seen Aliens Colonial Marines in Nintendo's Wii U video at E3 last year but now new footage has emerged of Gearbox's shooter running on Wii U in an Unreal video.

Unreal's video was showcased at the Games Developer's Conference which is taking place in San Francisco this week. Designed to show off what the Unreal Engine can do, it gives us a sneak peak at Aliens Colonial Marines on Wii U, a game that is powered by the engine.

Skip to 0:34 and you can see some marines being attacked by Runner aliens before another clubs a Queen alien with the butt of his rifle. It looks sweet.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERYYpUgzZjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 8, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What the fuck?


 for which news is that WTF?


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Medal of Honor: Warfighter coming to Wii U, release date speculation*
> 
> EA promised big support for the Wii U, but we haven't heard much of anything since that commitment. The latest rumors buzzing from GDC declare that Medal of Honor: Warfighter is going to come to Wii U. The title's release date sits at October 23rd, 2012. Whether that's any indication of a Wii U release date remains to be seen.



Heh, this doesn't really come as a surprise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2012)

What the fuck
(Everyone's doing it. I just wanna be popular)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

You're cool now. 


When is this Wii U failure gonna come out anyway?


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're cool now.
> 
> 
> When is this Wii U failure gonna come out anyway?



Sometime in the second half of 2012, we'll probably learn the exact date at E3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh.


Well maybe I'll get Internet by then and will be playing Diablo 3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 8, 2012)

So what does the footage mean again?


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So what does the footage mean again?



The one that Malvingt2 posted earlier?  Nothing much, it just gives an overview of the Unreal Engine and shows a bit of what it can do.  One of the games shown was on the Wii U, that's it.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Epic: 'If next-gen consoles aren't bleeding edge, Apple will beat them'*




Does Epic seriously believe that bullshit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cryengine 3 Demo GDC 12* 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTCTlLhzNTc[/YOUTUBE]

Did you guys see the new cryengine demo? At 0:32 seconds, the demo looks surprisingly similar to the Bird demo from E3, So any comment about it?


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol Epic.  Still, I do hope that they manage to convince Nintendo/Microsoft/Sony to make the next-gen consoles even more powerful than they are currently are.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> *Epic: 'If next-gen consoles aren't bleeding edge, Apple will beat them'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They can believe whatever they want, because they are the core developers who know more about tech than we do  

And they never said "apple will beat consoles", they said Apple will move right past them. Meaning that the tech surrounding these mobile products and devices will become more appealing to the consumer than a console running on ancient tech. 

They have the power to actually move these console giants toward what they want their hardware to be like(Epic has already done it for 360), so saying that, must give them some idea of the power behind Nextbox at the very least.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They can believe whatever they want, because they are the core developers who know more about tech than we do
> 
> And they never said "apple will beat consoles", they said Apple will move right past them. Meaning that the tech surrounding these mobile products and devices will become more appealing to the consumer than a console running on ancient tech.
> 
> They have the power to actually move these console giants toward what they want their hardware to be like(Epic has already done it for 360), so saying that, must give them some idea of the power behind Nextbox at the very least.



So you make these cutting edge consoles that many people can't afford and what then are you left with?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> So you make these cutting edge consoles that many people can't afford and what then are you left with?



Well first off, making a console that is 10x the power of 360 is not as much as a challenge today, at this current point in time, as you seem to think it is.

Especially for Microsoft, which introduced the first device EVER(including PC's) to utilize unified unified shader architecture, which had PC GPU manufacturers scrambling to adopt it.

When we look back on 360, It was a cutting edge piece of tech at the time and was able to compete with PC specs released that year(2005), with the added bonus of being a very optimized piece of hardware. How they did it, was to use custom parts(such as the ATI Xenon processor), in order to actually boost the power of the console past what it would have been using straight laced PC components, for a much lower price point.

Even the rumored Radeon 6670(which i doubt is going to actually be in the unit), would have its power increased several times with a custom built CPU on top of it with shared EDRAM. 

In short, designing consoles =/= designing PC's.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok, so we should all agree that the Wii U's graphics are possibly on-par/better than the PS3/360 based on info we've been getting?


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ok, so we should all agree that the Wii U's graphics are possibly on-par/better than the PS3/360 based on info we've been getting?



The Wii U won't be on par with the PS3/360, it'll be a decent amount better going by the information that we have been getting.  Any one that doesn't believe that is just being silly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

But we've had some info on dev kits with the Wii U's power being close to those consoles, unless i'm mistakened.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But we've had some info on dev kits with the Wii U's power being close to those consoles, unless i'm mistakened.



I'm putting that down to people lying or not knowing what they are talking about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

D'em rumors.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

What is really interesting is that I read in neogaf from one of the "inside sources they go" 3 users btw that, Nintendo yet to give kit 5.0 to third party companies and they are testing such kit with third party companies engines on it. Right now third parties have kit 4.2 which is the one that got a Graphic bump..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

*RUMOR - Nintendo tweaking Wii U to make it Unreal Engine 4 compatible?*

I really missed the days when we had Nintendo console rumors. It can get absolutely crazy when it comes to speculation, but I kind of like that! It seems that Wii U rumors are really heating up as we head into E3, which brings us today's rumor.

Inside sources claim that Nintendo has tweaked the Wii U to run the Unreal Engine 4. We've heard multiple times that the Wii U was still in a tweaking process with Nintendo, with new specs cropping up with every dev kit. Hearing that they're still tweaking to allow for more power makes sense. Let's hope this rumor ends up landing on the fact side of things.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

A more powerful graphics engine is presume?


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Nintendo tweaking Wii U to make it Unreal Engine 4 compatible?*
> 
> I really missed the days when we had Nintendo console rumors. It can get absolutely crazy when it comes to speculation, but I kind of like that! It seems that Wii U rumors are really heating up as we head into E3, which brings us today's rumor.
> 
> Inside sources claim that Nintendo has tweaked the Wii U to run the Unreal Engine 4. We've heard multiple times that the Wii U was still in a tweaking process with Nintendo, with new specs cropping up with every dev kit. Hearing that they're still tweaking to allow for more power makes sense. Let's hope this rumor ends up landing on the fact side of things.



I'm not trusting this rumor at all, the person who claimed it said that he heard it from a friend, said member isn't one of the people who has been verified to have connections with the industry as far as I know. 



Still, running the UE4 doesn't require wonderful hardware.  Games using UE4 can be gutted in terms of graphical effects to allow them to run on the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not trusting this rumor at all, the person who claimed it said that he heard it from a friend, said member isn't one of the people who has been verified to have connections with the industry as far as I know.


 ohh. thanks for the clarification..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Christ can't we just have some legit info on what the Wii U's graphic capabilities will be like?


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Christ can't we just have some legit info on what the Wii U's graphic capabilities will be like?



Not until E3 and probably not even then, besides the fun part is all the speculation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Pach-Attack - Nintendo to 'Dreamcast themselves' with Wii U



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

I wonder if he has played any of the games on display in his office.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 10, 2012)

I think at this Patch is pretty much a professional troll, He obviously has a personal investment that would benfit from Nintnedo's failure.

Nintendo really should call him out on it one of these days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pach-Attack - Nintendo to 'Dreamcast themselves' with Wii U
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl :rofl :rofl


 I have to say tho, the second question was really interesting.. Gave me a better idea about videogames profit..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder if he has played any of the games on display in his office.



He probably just looks at them and says "yep, its shit" without even touching them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't believe any next gen rumors until i actually see the console's official specs 


One reason is i don't see Nintendo suddenly becoming a graphics whore and competing for next gen horsepower dominance after their success with the Wii.

Second reason is all of these sources have been contradictory in their information 

For example, the rumor about Wii U being only 20% less powerful than the Nexbox regardless of us not having any dev kits at all on that system.

Wii U hasn't even started official production and they are shipping this year, so for Nexbox to actually go into manufacturing for a that console that will be coming out winter of next year is ridiculous.


Anyway, about what Patcher says, who really gives a feck anyway? Corporate financial analyst attempting to make guesses to investors about gaming rigs and games that he doesn't play


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

You and your "  "'s.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't believe any next gen rumors until i actually see the console's official specs
> 
> 
> One reason is i don't see Nintendo suddenly becoming a graphics whore and competing for next gen horsepower dominance after their success with the Wii.
> ...



Lols there's "sources" saying Nintendo are tweeking the specs for unreal engine 4.

Regardless I think any notion assuming the wii U to be marginally better than Xbox PS3 etc to really be fairly silly and illogical. While Nintendo won't be going for the best graphics etc they _will_ be going fo sufficient console power to gain the multiplats that were missed with the wii, which they've already said they're aiming to go for. It makes little point for them to have that aim while repeating the same mistakes.

If Nintendo were truly planning on getting those multiplats seriously they'd be going for at least support of UE4 which is all they really need for the multiplats assuming no other graphics engine suddenly becomes popular.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

Considering the horsepower needed for UE4(which apparently is higher than what is needed for Samaritan) i somehow doubt the validity of that rumor big time 

Nintendo isn't going to go from Wii(just barely more powerful than a gamecube), to what is necessary to run UE4. Its almost a jump in power of 28x  Remember they'd have to go past current gen HD consoles as well.

At the same time however, i do think that Wii U will be roughly double to 3 times the power of 360. That gives it more than enough power to deal with getting the best multiplats for current gen PC games over its 360 and PS3 console brethren.

In the end Wii U is not going to be all things to all people, and Nintendo has to realize that  Their strategy since the NES(which they themselves imposed, one reason why the PS is even around) is not going to go away over night just because they suddenly don't want to be recognized for it, or that it gives them diminishing returns


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

> At the same time however, i do think that Wii U will be roughly double to 3 times the power of 360. That gives it more than enough power to deal with getting the best multiplats for current gen PC games over its 360 and PS3 console brethren.



Go on......


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Considering the horsepower needed for UE4(which apparently is higher than what is needed for Samaritan) i somehow doubt the validity of that rumor big time
> 
> Nintendo isn't going to go from Wii(just barely more powerful than a gamecube), to what is necessary to run UE4. Its almost a jump in power of 28x  Remember they'd have to go past current gen HD consoles as well.
> 
> ...



Again that doesn't solve their problem at all. They want the multiplats that they missed this gen and doing that wouldn't remotely help them. If Nintendo were even remotely serious/comptetant at getting their goal would at least make sure the Wii U was at UE4's baseline..


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Considering the horsepower needed for UE4(which apparently is higher than what is needed for Samaritan) i somehow doubt the validity of that rumor big time
> 
> Nintendo isn't going to go from Wii(just barely more powerful than a gamecube), to what is necessary to run UE4. Its almost a jump in power of 28x  Remember they'd have to go past current gen HD consoles as well.
> 
> ...



Again that doesn't solve their problem at all. They want the multiplats that they missed this gen and doing that wouldn't remotely help them. If Nintendo were even remotely serious/comptetant at getting their goal would at least make sure the Wii U was at UE4's baseline.

Besides it's not Nintendo is adverse to graphically powerful hardware, The N64, Gamecube and SNES etc we're all pretty powerful in comparison to their competition. The Wii carved out a new niche but even Nintendo are aware that they can't rely entirely on it.

Also the old known dev kits for the Wii U were well above 3 times more than the xbox.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Go on......



Well Sony is banking on the CELL's reserve power to get the PS3 through the rest of its lifespan since next gen is coming regardless of if Sony is there or not. Unfortunately that means putting added pressure on its own developers to make it appealing to the consumer.

Xbox 360 is the place to go for console owners who like third party games and has been for a while.  So considering that Wii U will have a 1 year head start at least to the next generation, designing their next console to not be intensive, but still enough to run circles around current gen seems like the way to go. 

Nintendo, while looking at third parties, is still primarily going to be a first party corporation. They are still going to be depending on Mario, Link and Metroid as their bread and butter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Again that doesn't solve their problem at all. They want the multiplats that they missed this gen and doing that wouldn't remotely help them. If Nintendo were even remotely serious/comptetant at getting their goal would at least make sure the Wii U was at UE4's baseline.
> 
> Besides it's not Nintendo is adverse to graphically powerful hardware, The N64, Gamecube and SNES etc we're all pretty powerful in comparison to their competition. The Wii carved out a new niche but even Nintendo are aware that they can't rely entirely on it.
> 
> Also the old known dev kits for the Wii U were well above 3 times more than the xbox.



What "old known dev kits' are there that you are referring to? We've never had specific graphical specs for Wii U in the first place. Only RAM speculation and confirmed hints that the processor would be part of the Radeon R700 series, which comes from 2008 and not even an entry level PC card in this day and age. Even boosting it to its maximum level would not produce power needed to run UE4.



Also, just because Ninty has been able to match specs in previous console generations, doesn't mean that they have what it takes to do it now.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What "old known dev kits' are there that you are referring to? We've never had baseline specs for Wii U.
> 
> Also, just because Ninty has been able to match specs in previous console generations, doesn't mean that they have what it takes to do it now.



There was some pretty, heavy rumours rumours before which said Wii U devkit had a comparable to a 57xx ati graphics card, which had been commented on by various people known to be working on the console though obvious outright confirmed as that would be breaking the NDA, itis a lot more than 3 times more powerful. Again I state it wasn't confirmed but many did state it was somewhat in the right ball park and that was a while ago.

I don't think you quite understand how weak Xbox and ps3 graphics cards are. A very cheap card bought today  could completely out strip them power wise well beyond 3 times (though numberical values for this sort of thing are silly since that's really not how it works).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

So...its still rumors and not confirmed 

I'm only going off of what Nintendo released specifically after their reveal, not rumors 

Processors:

    CPU: IBM Power Architecture-based multi-core 45 nm microprocessor based on the POWER7 architecture found in the Watson supercomputer.[3][67]
    GPU: Custom-designed AMD Radeon HD[5] similar to the Radeon R700 architecture.[6]

Storage:

    Internal flash memory, expandable via SD memory cards and USB hard disk drives[68]
    Slot-loading optical disc drive compatible with 12 cm "proprietary high-density optical discs" (25GB single layer capacity)[69][70] and 12 cm Wii optical discs

Ports and peripheral capabilities:

    SD memory card slot (supports SDHC cards)
    USB 2.0 ports (2 at front of console, 2 at rear)
    Sensor Bar power port
    "AV Multi Out" port
    HDMI 1.4 out port[59]



Controller:

    Built-in 3-axis accelerometer and 3-axis gyroscope
    Speakers and Microphone
    Front-facing camera
    IR Sensor strip
    6.2 inch (15.7 cm) 854?480 FWVGA 16:9 resistive touchscreen
    Two Circle Pads and one D-pad
    Stylus
    Select, Start, Home and Power buttons
    A/B/X/Y face buttons, L/R bumper buttons and ZL/ZR trigger buttons
    Rumble
    Controller sync button
    Bluetooth
    NFC[62]

Note: The Wii U is also compatible with the Wii Remote, Wii Nunchuck, Wii Classic Controller, and the Wii Balance Board.[71] It has been announced through Nintendo Network that the Wiimote will still be used not only for Wii games, but as a new way to combine it with the experience brought by the tablet controller.[72]

Video:

    1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p, or 480i, standard 4:3 and 16:9 anamorphic widescreen
    "AV Multi Out" port supporting composite video, YPBPR component video, S-Video (NTSC consoles only), RGB SCART (PAL consoles only) and D-Terminal (Japan only)
    HDMI 1.4 out port supporting stereoscopic 3D images.[59]

Audio

    "AV Multi Out" port. Six-channel PCM linear output through HDMI


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

But in any case, that's why i'm personally not into beliving rumors for next gen until we actually see specs 

Wii U's final version will be shown at E3   And depending on that outcome, we'll see what Microsoft and Sony do in response.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So...its still rumors and not confirmed
> 
> I'm only going off of what Nintendo released specifically after their reveal, not rumors
> 
> ...



, that's pretty hilarious your post actually mentions what i'm talking about the R700 which is a lot more than 3 times more powerful. That's also not confirmed. 

Also wikipedia isn't exactly a partly reliable source for "confirmed"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting analysis you got there. 

So when's the next E3 coming?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

@Spirit King

the double to 3 times as powerful is my own guess.  Remember that the Radeon R700 series is actually a whole line of processors, ranging from very weak to only somewhat weak by today's standards. At the time they were cutting edge, and for console users who play on Nintendo, that would be be enough to run circles around current generation console technology, even the CELL.


@Senju 

i had assumed sometime during the summer like last year.

*EDIT* Its June 5th to June 7th


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

June. Perfect timing....


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> @Spirit King
> 
> the double to 3 times as powerful is my own guess.  Remember that the Radeon R700 series is actually a whole line of processors, ranging from very weak to only somewhat weak by today's standards. At the time they were cutting edge, and for console users who play on Nintendo, that would be be enough to run circles around current generation console technology, even the CELL.
> 
> ...



Actually the precise rumour was R770 which is far more narrow and powerful in scope.

You have to remember these aren't those actual cards there custom built cards with similar architecture which a typically signifantly more powerful


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Actually the precise rumour was R770 which is far more narrow and powerful in scope.



The 770 talk was only a guess. The R700 series itself was confirmed to be the specs nintendo was working with. The 770 was a rumor.

As of right now, we don't know what R700 geometry they are working with, as it even says that its custom built meaning that it won't necessarily follow any exact pattern from the R700 series.

Hopefully we get information on it soon.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The 770 talk was only a guess. The R700 series itself was confirmed to be the specs nintendo was working with. The 770 was a rumor.



No their both rumours or were at least only correct at that period of time but r770 was the original rumour if you look at the source. It said R770 but it was assumed that was incorrect and so they inferred it was at least in the R700 series.

But R770 was what was originally stated.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Are you guys willing to bet that the Wii U will do fine this year, or much better than the 3DS's launch time?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

@Spirit - Well, regardless of what rumor came first or last, we'll see for ourselves soon enough 

@Senju


Well i think people are hungry for a new console. The market has been slowly shrinking with no new software or hardware to really get people to the stores. There's only so much a handheld can do after all. So i'm thinking that yes, the Wii U will be a financial success. Patcher doesn't know what he's talking about


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh indeed it will.  Third party devs are getting ready to support the Wii U like the 3DS right? (damn i ask too many questions). 

Patcher is a lying Troll with a cock shoved up his ass every time he types anything regarding "nintendo's liek so gonna fail LOL" that merely ends in speculated bullcrap.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

I haven't liked patcher since he said that consoles were "dead or dying" and "onlive and steam services would kill console gaming" 

As for third party devs, yes they are gearing up for Wii U. Nintendo has been trying to get them on board for the next gen, and depending on what they do, it will either be a massive success or a failure. Of course that goes for all decisions


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok so i searched up Nintendo Network again, it said that the Wii U will have "personal accounts" integrated instead of Friend codes. Since Nintendo Network will be for both the 3DS and Wii U, will the 3DS supposedly have accounts as well, or just stick to friend codes alone? :amazed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

They'll probably go "PSN" type deal, and have it all integrated within one service  meaning that it would be much easier for them to keep track of.

Basically, yeah they'll probably have it for Wii U as well as 3ds


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Brilliant, Wii U here i come.  Hopefully the controller for the Wii U won't require you to change batteries like the Wii's, i had to buy Nyko's rechargable kit to be able to save some money.  A Dualshock 3 re-charge ala-PS3 wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2012)

well i'm thinking it might be a rechargeable, since it is a touch screen pretty important to the console


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 10, 2012)

It must be.. it'd be stupid if it wasn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Nah, you have to buy non-rechargeable propriety batteries.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Shut up, gramps.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, you have to buy non-rechargeable propriety batteries.



Nah, we're going to get solar powered batteries.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Go outside to play vidya games via streaming.

INFINITE ENERGY.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Go outside to play vidya games via streaming.
> 
> INFINITE ENERGY.



My parents have been telling me that I haven't been getting enough sun. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd buy a battery that actually could power a device with pure solar energy.


Unfortunately, the panel you'd need to charge a handheld would need it's own harnass to go on your back.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Nintendo better prepare anti-glare for their screens.  Or I will recede into my house and turn the livingroom back into a dungeon.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd buy a battery that actually could power a device with pure solar energy.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the panel you'd need to charge a handheld would need it's own harnass to go on your back.



An acceptable sacrifice for infinite energy. 



Death-kun said:


> Nintendo better prepare anti-glare for their screens.  Or I will recede into my house and turn the livingroom back into a dungeon.





Forgot about that crap.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Unfortunately, the panel you'd need to charge a handheld would need it's own harnass to go on your back.



I think you could use some exercise.



Eternal Goob said:


> Forgot about that crap.



I wonder if Nintendo would actually do that or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe if the battery backpack gave me a handjob.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Nintendo is always up for new and exciting things.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder if Nintendo would actually do that or not.



Probably not. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe if the battery backpack gave me a handjob.



That's too mature for Nintendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I can always pay a midget to hang on my knees and do that.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Make the midget carry the backpack AND give you a handjob.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Now that's serious G thinking right there.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 12, 2012)

Wait was the sex of the midget ever mentioned....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

That is of no consequence.

I personally only know a male midget, but that has nothing to do with what I'm talking about.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd buy a battery that actually could power a device with pure solar energy.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the panel you'd need to charge a handheld would need it's own harnass to go on your back.



What is this, Ghostbusters?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 12, 2012)

E3 hype train full stream ahead.



> *Epic VP: "I'd be shocked if Wii U doesn't do well" *
> 
> Epic VP Mark Rein will be shocked if the Wii U isn't a hit for Nintendo when it launches later this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2012)

HYPED!!! 

Mark Rein sounds hyped as fuck... if one of the top guys at Epic is jizzing this hard over the WU then I'm expecting some incredible stuff at E3. 

I bet Fortnite is coming to the WU.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

> I bet Fortnite is coming to the WU.



It's possible. :33



> Epic VP: "I'd be shocked if Wii U doesn't do well"



I'm taking this guy's words over Pachter's drivel.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2012)

Well i think its more of a matter of him taking down some naysayers ala patcher. The Wii U is going to be a great console, and the games will prove it.

What power it does or doesn't have won't effect that in the least.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2012)

Wii U just got even more better in my eyes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2012)

RUMOR - Nintendo working on 3 new franchises for Wii U, price talk and more



> - between ten to eleven Nintendo published retail games to be shown for Wii U at E3
> - third party games to be shown as well
> - around 70 Wii U games are currently in development from a variety of publishers
> - Nintendo will be publishing/releasing four Wii U games of their own before the end of 2012
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> RUMOR - Nintendo working on 3 new franchises for Wii U, price talk and more


 This is great news!!! Probably one of those is Miyamoto new IP..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2012)

Better be working on a Metroid Wii U, Nintendo.

Which I know you aren't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2012)

70 games already? that's a pretty big lineup. Microsoft is going to have to work double time to make its own launch a success if this rumor is true

Since Sony is claiming to be stuck on their 10 year cycle talk, we'll have to wait for them


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2012)

Star fox HD, do it Nintendo.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Better be working on a Metroid Wii U, Nintendo.
> 
> Which I know you aren't.



Don't worry, there will certainly be a Metroid game for the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like Nintendo is doing everything they can to make the WiiU launch not be anything like the 3DS launch.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Looks like Nintendo is doing everything they can to make the WiiU launch not be anything like the 3DS launch.



Nintendo is capable of learning from its mistakes.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2012)

*NEW IP!* *NEW IP!* *NEW IP FROM NINTENDO!!!*




GET HYPE!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

Sotei said:


> *NEW IP!* *NEW IP!* *NEW IP FROM NINTENDO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch them be shitty games for the super casuals.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm more intrigued on why Nintendo's deciding to slash the price even "lower than they want to". Not that its a bad thing at all since a lower price would warrant them more sells, but i wonder why....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Silly guys, Metroid is on hiatus..


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Metroid: Other U


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Metroid: Other U



Main feature: You can now regulate Samus menstrual cycle through the Wii U pad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm more intrigued on why Nintendo's deciding to slash the price even "lower than they want to". Not that its a bad thing at all since a lower price would warrant them more sells, but i wonder why....


 Probably they are going to a $250 tag price which means Wii U is going to launch at lost profit.. if that happened first time ever for Nintendo correct?


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm more intrigued on why Nintendo's deciding to slash the price even "lower than they want to". Not that its a bad thing at all since a lower price would warrant them more sells, but i wonder why....




Here are two immediate theories that come to mind.

1. The WU is slightly more powerful then the 360 and PS3, so they have to release at a lower price in order to compete. If the WU is only slightly more powerful than the HD twins, the hardcore won't give a shit, regardless of price or new control.

2. They've tweaked the system so much after third parties asked for more power that the price has gone up, that if they wanted to sell at a profit they'd have to sell it at around $500. Traditionally Nintendo sells at a profit, however, they've always released at affordable prices... 3DS being the exception. So, they might release it now at a lower price either breaking even, or at a slight loss. They want to release a powerful system but be competitive, hence why they'll release at a lowered price.




I'll pay Nintendo, I'll pay what ever you want.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2012)

Wait til you actually have truthful and evident FACTS, geeks, not just rumors. 

You're setting yourself up to fall hard on your fat asses.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Wait til you actually have truthful and evident FACTS, geeks, not just rumors.
> 
> You're setting yourself up to fall hard on your fat asses.



I'm hoping for the best while expecting the worst.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Inafune open to Capcom collaboration, confident Wii U is impressive*

A portion of a GameSpot interview with Keiji Inafune...

GS: There's a "Collaboration" section on your website, but it's empty right now. What sort of people are you looking to collaborate with?

KI: It's amazing because we just opened our English website today, so I'm happy you mentioned it. Under Collaboration, it probably said "Coming Soon." I'm looking to announce big collaborations with people you didn't imagine before, and it doesn't necessarily have to be games. Because I'm on my own and away from my past life, I want to do whatever I couldn't do before in my former responsibilities. So I really want you to stay tuned and we really want to announce big collaborations.

GS: [To translator]: Did I hear him mention Capcom there?

Translator: Yes, he wants to do big collaborations he couldn't have done when he was at Capcom.

KI: But if we came up with a collaboration with Capcom, that would surprise you as well, right? It's not on my list right now, but it could happen.

GS: What are your thoughts on the Wii U so far?

KI: I can't comment too much about it because I haven't touched it yet, but whenever Nintendo comes out with something new, it's always good. So I'm confident it must be impressive. If I get a chance, I always want to try out creating for a new platform. So I'm looking forward to that chance. The same thing could go for the Wii U because it's part of the challenge in evolution, and it's a challenge in motion control. It's in that testing stage, so I'm really interested.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Wait til you actually have truthful and evident FACTS, geeks, not just rumors.
> 
> You're setting yourself up to fall hard on your fat asses.




What's the point of that, Dork. Speculation and theorizing is the fun part of waiting for the official announcement.

Where's your imagination? Go get one with your boney ass.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm hoping for the best while expecting the worst.



That's why I love ya, mah boy. 

@Sotei

Go fuck yourself. 



Yee.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2012)

Oooooooooh you gonna take d'at, Sotei?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2012)

Damn right he is. 

Hi IS my bitch, after all..


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2012)

Take what? What Shion responded with? 

I don't care enough to respond.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2012)

But you just did......


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2012)

No, I responded to you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2012)

I see what you did thar.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2012)

Success.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Inafune open to Capcom collaboration, confident Wii U is impressive*
> 
> A portion of a GameSpot interview with Keiji Inafune...
> 
> ...



Oh come on, this shouldn't even be worth a post.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh come on, this shouldn't even be worth a post.


 Hey!!! it is something..


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Where's your imagination? Go get one with your boney ass.





"Shion" said:


> Go fuck yourself.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oooooooooh you gonna take d'at, Sotei?





"Shion" said:


> Damn right he is. Hi IS my bitch, after all..





Sotei said:


> Take what? What Shion responded with? I don't care enough to respond.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> But you just did......





Sotei said:


> No, I responded to you.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> I see what you did thar.





"Shion" said:


> Success.


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> RUMOR - Nintendo working on 3 new franchises for Wii U, price talk and more


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2012)

@Sotei

Its not hard to be more powerful than an ATI X1800(the graphics card that the 360 graphics engine "Xenos" was based on) these days  You could buy one of those graphics cards for 30 bucks right now whereas back in those days it was upwards of 500$ 

So i don't doubt the Wii U will be more powerful than that. The question is how much?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

We can officially add Silicon Knights to the list of licensed Wii U developers.

From:Jeff Giffen Resume:
*Platforms/Software:*
*Nintendo
Wii, Wii U
Revolution SDK, Project Caf?, Freescale Codewarrior for Wii 1.5*
Microsoft
Xbox 360, Win XP, Vista, 7
Direct X 10/11
Visual Studio 2005, 2008, 2010, Visual C++ 6.0
Nokia
S60 3rd Edition Feature Pack 1 (OS for the Nokia N95)
Carbide C++ 2.0, Carbide vs 3.0.1
Apple
iPhone 3GS, iPod Touch, OSX Leopard, Snow Leopard
Xcode 3.1.4
OpenGL
Standard 1.x, 2.0, 4.x, OpenGL ES 1.1 and 2.0.

*Experience:*
Silicon Knights, St. Catharines Ontario 
*Programmer, June 2010 – Present*
Wii Technology Development
Wii U SDK knowledge
Implemented dynamic shadowing on the GP, with scaling detail and a fixed memory footprint.  Supported full scene and per-dynamic shadowing, with up to 4x post pass shadow output.
Constructed a TEV based depth of field post process.  Featured 4x Gaussian blur, and near / far twin focus fields.  
Optimized the EFB copy-out system and the post process memory to be shared between the shadowing and depth of field techniques.  This was also ground work for distortion effect support.
Developed threaded static geometry command buffer construction via GD.
Upgraded renderer to support tiling for HD output.  Integrated Revolution screenshot tool, and upgraded it to accept the HD output.
Installed custom interrupt handlers, with on screen call stack print and screenshot.
Built in character fade support via a depth shell prepass render.
Implemented 3D Combat Text pop-ups.
Installed custom Thread Local Storage support
Added 16:9 and progressive video output, as well as PAL support.
Installed Home Button Menu, Banner, Icon, Strap Screen, controller disconnection messages, and other varying TCR requirements.



So does that mean they have being working on the Wii U since last year? Eternal Darkness 2 or buzz!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't blow your wad just yet.


These are the three "new" franchises:

Mario SAT Prep-School-U
Mario Calculus
Metroid Bass Fishing


----------



## Sotei (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't blow your wad just yet.
> 
> 
> These are the three "new" franchises:
> ...




Prediction time!!!

*Mario SAT Prep-School-U: Over 10 million in sales, book it!

*Mario Calculus: 5 Million plus, too difficult for the kids but challenging as hell for the hardcore

*Metroid Bass Fishing: 2 Million plus, interstellar fishing on different planets, amazing vistas, high production values by Retro in association with SEGA.

*These aren't world wide sales numbers either, I'm just predicting US sales.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe it.


Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 14, 2012)

Metroid bass fishing?
I'd buy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Only if it's in 3D though, right?


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't blow your wad just yet.
> 
> 
> These are the three "new" franchises:
> ...



You wouldn't want to play a Metroid Bass Fishing game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Fuck no.

Fuck fishing games in thier smelly assholes.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> Fuck fishing games in thier smelly assholes.



They are as bad as duck hunting games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They are as bad as duck hunting games.


 If ever there was a line... you just fucking crossed it.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't believe that you like duck hunting games, no sane game would like them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Sonic and Wii U are "the Right Fit"*

We all love our Sonic, and SEGA developer Takashi Iizuka stated to Eurogamer that he believes Sonic is "the Right Fit" for the upcoming next-gen console from Nintendo, the Wii U. Iizuka unfortunately wouldn't reveal any details about what exactly he had planned for the Wii U and Sonic OTP (one true pairing), but he did say he wanted to focus on a new 3D Sonic with the next-gen consoles. 


"But I'm also interested in the challenge of doing something completely new with the 3D Sonic's forward view platform action, and bring something new to the table with that as well." 

"I don't think Sonic will ever become photo-real. I think Sonic will always remain stylised and will have that bright, colourful world. What the high hardware spec will allow us to do is make that more convincing." 

"I feel Sonic is the right fit because it is that kind of family experience game. I do feel Wii U is applicable to Sonic. But how we will apply using the controller to Sonic is something we're still thinking about at the moment."


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sonic and Wii U are "the Right Fit"*
> 
> We all love our Sonic, and SEGA developer Takashi Iizuka stated to Eurogamer that he believes Sonic is "the Right Fit" for the upcoming next-gen console from Nintendo, the Wii U. Iizuka unfortunately wouldn't reveal any details about what exactly he had planned for the Wii U and Sonic OTP (one true pairing), but he did say he wanted to focus on a new 3D Sonic with the next-gen consoles.
> 
> ...



Just come out with Sonic Adventure 3, you assholes!


----------



## Sotei (Mar 14, 2012)

Sonic has been the right fit with Nintendo since SEGA went 3rd party... just look at the sales numbers. It doesn't take a genius to recognize that shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't believe that you like duck hunting games, no sane game would like them.


 There is only one good duck-hunting game.


And it features a laughing dog.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> "I don't think Sonic will ever become photo-real.



Thank goodness. Have you seen hedgehogs?



> I think Sonic will always remain stylised and will have that bright, colourful world. What the high hardware spec will allow us to do is make that more convincing.



Hm, that's an interesting statement. The quality of the games Unleashed and up are up to personal opinion, but as far as graphically, I think the games look about as good as they're going to while remaining aesthetic based.

Does this mean they're finally gonna make a 60fps Sonic again? Please make it so.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Sonic has been the right fit with Nintendo since SEGA went 3rd party... just look at the sales numbers. It doesn't take a genius to recognize that shit.



Agreed whole-heartedly. Hell even Sonic colors & Unleashed (Wii version) had better sales than Sonic Generations on the PS3/360 platforms. 

I think SEGA's making a very right decision with this, given how the WII U's advanced capabilities match that of the PS3/360 (or even better) it should be hard for SEGA to fit in content for Main Sonic Games instead of downgrading them with each version *unleashedsayshi*.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pach-Attack - Nintendo to 'Dreamcast themselves' with Wii U
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Agreed whole-heartedly. Hell even Sonic colors & Unleashed (Wii version) had better sales than Sonic Generations on the PS3/360 platforms.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLyxmD_UAK4[/YOUTUBE]



Malvingt2 said:


>



Heh, heh, sounds about right


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

The classic sonic games were the shit. 

Re-vamp the classic Sonic like DK Country Wii style, with more memorable music,  multiplayer, and cool gimmicks, and you have yourself a slappin' good time. 

Hell, I'd even buy it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Didn't Sonic Generations (HD) sorta did most of the things you listed?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't wait for this thing to rape E3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Just like how the 3DS raped my eyes in E3 before.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Didn't Sonic Generations (HD) sorta did most of the things you listed?



No...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't believe you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

You shouldn't, he uses his Carcus more than his Head clearly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Latest round of Wii U rumors - resolution locks, controller output and more*

- 720p seems to be the sweet spot for definition with games running Wii U controller-intesive visuals
- Wii U controller handles 480p
- Wii U controller allows for viewing of on-TV action from another angle in some games
- Seems that there are some third party ports using this idea for gameplay
- V5 dev kit is a little more powerful than V4, but doesn't make for 1080p in these situations
- games can benefit from a slight visual boost over 360/PS3 and may run at a higher resolution
- more simple titles may be able to run 1080p in conjunction with the controller


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

lol, 720p 
weak


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

There isn't much difference between 720p and 1080p

Now 480p on the other hand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, there's a HEUG difference, bro.

HEUG.

It's like going from DVD to Blu-Ray. Or CDs to Vinyl.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2012)

The World said:


> There isn't much difference between 720p and 1080p
> 
> Now 480p on the other hand.



480 on the controller wouldn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Controller resolution.

There's a phrase I never thought I'd have to see.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

The World said:


> There isn't much difference between 720p and 1080p
> 
> Now 480p on the other hand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

There isn't much different between those boxes, Goob.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

Still the same aspect ratio, that's why people can't tell 720p and 1080p apart. But when native 1080p games are scaled down to 720p, you can see how big the difference is.

Console gamers can only say that its not a big deal because most games on current gen consoles are created native 720p or lower. 

As for this rumor, i don't doubt it. "1080p gaming" is possible on both PS3 and 360 already(for very simple games), the issue is that almost all major games(retail)are usually native 720p or lower.  PS3 in particular has this issue, because 360 can actually scale up any game to artificial 1080p whereas PS3 must operate within set screen resolutions for any given game. If your game outputs at 720p, you can't choose 1080p, it'll scale it down forcefully.

Wii U having this issue means that if this rumor is true, the Wii U won't be as hardware powerful as some thought.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There isn't much different between those boxes, Goob.



But the colors are so different!



Inuhanyou said:


> Wii U having this issue means that if this rumor is true, the Wii U won't be as hardware powerful as some thought.



And that is why I don't believe it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

It's Nintendo.

It won't even matter. It doesn't even have to have games on it--people will buy it regardless.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmm, doing some digging around at Neogaf it appears that the game, that is being used as an example, is apparently a port that hasn't been optimized for the Wii U but it still looks better than the 360 version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

They accomplish this by applying a cool fuzzy filter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And that is why I don't believe it.



Lol really, i'm hoping people aren't too disappointed when the system isn't some graphics powerhouse that's like 20 times 360 like they're unreasonably expecting.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lol really, i'm hoping people aren't too disappointed when the system isn't some graphics powerhouse that's like 20 times 360 like they're unreasonably expecting.



I'm hoping for two or three times more powerful but I won't be upset if it isn't, PC gaming will become my sole gaming medium for the next gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm hoping for two or three times more powerful but I won't be upset if it isn't, PC gaming will become my sole gaming medium for the next gen.



2 or 3 times is my guess as well.

Personally that seems like enough for Nintendo. And its enough to hold me off till Microsoft and Sony announce next year. I hope i'm not the only one here who actually thinks that current gen console's visuals(barring wii) still look pretty good.

As for PC, the first and only gaming PC i will ever buy is the X51 when it comes down in price. I'm not into putting together components and analyzing graphics cards and all that jazz


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Rumor: Major Wii U eShop Games Leak Includes World of Warcraft, CounterStrike & more*



A source close to Dual Pixels that has insider knowledge of Nintendo has revealed to us a major Wii U eShop leak featuring titles scheduled for launch and some that are in production for the platform. Wii U, launching this Fall is Nintendo's most technologically advanced console to date with horsepower that rivals PS3 and Xbox 360 allowing our current HD experiences to be recreated on the upcoming console. According to our source, developers are taking note of the opportunities Nintendo presents with Wii U, given the superior processing power that was unavailable on the original Wii. The Wii U eShop leak below contains titles from a suite of publishers including Nintendo themselves, EA, Capcom, Square Enix, Activision, Valve, and more. 



*Nintendo Wii U eShop Titles In Development*


*Level 5*

* Professor Layton Chronicles (Level 5)

*Activision*

* Tony Hawk Pro Skater HD-Complete (Activision) (Launch)
* Goldeneye 007: Reloaded (Acitivsion) (Launch)
* World of Warcraft (Activsion) (Launch)

*Capcom*

* Resident Evil: The Mercenaries Bio Ops (Capcom)
* Okamiden HD (Capcom) (Launch)

*Electronic Arts (EA)*

* Boom Blox Wii U (EA)
* NFL Blitz Touchdown (EA)
* Burnout: Rush Hour (EA) (Launch)
* Shank 2 (EA) (Launch)
* Crysis (EA) (Launch)

*Gaijan Games*

* Bit Trip Runner 2 (Gaijan Games) (Launch)

*Namco Bandai *

* Tank! Tank! Tank! (Namco Bandai)
* Meteos (Namco Bandai)
* Pac-Man Battle Royal (Namco Bandai) (Launch)

*Nexon*

* Dragon Nest (Nexon)

*Nintendo*

* Big Brain University (Nintendo) (Launch)
* Super Mario Strikers Unlimited (Nintendo) (Launch)
* Fluidity: Toxic (Nintendo) (Launch)

*Sabarasa*

* Protocol (Sabarasa) (Launch)

*SEGA*

* Rodea the Sky Soldier (SEGA)
* Renegade Ops 2 (SEGA)
* Phantasy Star Online 2 (SEGA) (Launch)
* Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 2 (SEGA) (Launch)

*Spicy Horse*

* Big Head Bash (Spicy Horse) (Launch)

*Square Enix*

* Demon's Score (Square Enix/Epic)
* Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles Wii U (Square Enix)

*Telltale Games*

* The Walking Dead (Telltale Games) (Launch)

*Ubisoft*

* UbiArt Presents: Sketchtarium
* Red Steel 2: Locked a Reloaded (Ubisoft)
* I Am Alive (Ubisoft) (Launch)

*Valve*

* Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (Valve) (Launch)
* DotA 2 (Valve)


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

> As for PC, the first and only gaming PC i will ever buy is the X51 when it comes down in price. I'm not into putting together components and analyzing graphics cards and all that jazz





It's very easy. 




> * Phantasy Star Online 2 (SEGA) (Launch)







> * Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (Valve) (Launch)
> * DotA 2 (Valve)







> * World of Warcraft (Activsion) (Launch)





Hopefully most of that information is true.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 19, 2012)

> * Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles Wii U (Square Enix)



NNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHH


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

Is that a good game, Nodonn?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

As long as its not the Crystal bearer spinoff


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 19, 2012)

Alone it's a decent enough game with some great atmosphere, nice environments and great music and some enjoyable if a bit simple Combat.

But when you got four people together it became exponentially more amazing.

Unfortunately getting 4 people + 4 gba's + 4 link cables + a gamecube + FFCC all together in one room is practically impossible so it never really lived up to its potential.

A WiiU remake? Holy crap that's going to be amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Professor Layton. pek


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 19, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> NNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHH





Crystal Chronicles!!?? What if they put that shit online???


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2012)

> * Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 2 (SEGA) (Launch)



 Why won't this Console come any sooner???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Major Wii U eShop Games Leak Includes World of Warcraft, CounterStrike & more*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is actually worse than anything I could have ever imagined.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

Are the games that bad in your eyes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Sonic might be decent.

Not sure about that SquareEnix game--they can't make anything good anyway.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

Most of the games on that list are pretty meh but a few could be rather amazing like Phantasy Star. :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Actually, I am curious about the reloaded version of Red Steel 2. Loved the game, best WM+ used in a game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Isn't that just a port of a PC game or something? Not interested in Phantasy Star Online.

How about a new Phantasy Star game instead? You know, the regular series.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2012)

So what is this about the "Wii U 480p/supports 720 = not high powered console" that happened in the last page?


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't that just a port of a PC game or something? Not interested in Phantasy Star Online.
> 
> How about a new Phantasy Star game instead? You know, the regular series.



A regular Phantasy Star game would be amazing but fate isn't kind enough to give us one anytime soon. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> So what is this about the "Wii U 480p/supports 720 = not high powered console" that happened in the last page?



Ignore it until we learn more about the console at E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't that just a port of a PC game or something? Not interested in Phantasy Star Online.
> 
> How about a new Phantasy Star game instead? You know, the regular series.



Only on your death bed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Well seeing as I'm an old man that could be any day now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So what is this about the "Wii U 480p/supports 720 = not high powered console" that happened in the last page?



Its all speculation, take it with a grain of salt 

But if the rumor is true, then the Wii U won't be powerful enough to run 1080p native versions of current gen games. "Simple games" is the name of the game, and that's quite similar to current gen standards right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2012)

So would that mean the Wii U wouldn't be able to play a game like Uncharted 3 on the Console???  I hope its pure speculation because i seriously don't want to have to deal with developers half-assing a multiplatform game just to downgrade it for the Wii U compared to other consoles...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So would that mean the Wii U wouldn't be able to play a game like Uncharted 3 on the Console???  I hope its pure speculation because i seriously don't want to have to deal with developers half-assing a multiplatform game just to downgrade it for the Wii U compared to other consoles...



Well how did you get to uncharted 3 from Wii U?  cause Uncharted 3 is def not 1080p native, its 720p just like a majority of PS3 games.

Since PS3 with the cell maxed out is roughly 30 to 40% more powerful than 360, and some of us here are expecting Wii U to be 2 to 3 times more powerful than 360, i can assure you that if all goes right, Wii U would be able to run Uncharted 3 with no issues


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol sorry about that.  I'm not too big on when it comes to high resolutions & HD settings.

What a relief, and if thats the case then i wouldn't mind if the Wii U wouldn't be as powerful as the Next-gen consoles (once they come out) as long as it stays on par/better than the 360 & PS3 which seems to be doing well in that department.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

*RUMOR - Possible Wii U E3 floor plans*

Looks like some publishers and developers are planning out their Wii U setups at E3 2012. The following list shows companies that involve Wii U in their show floor plan.

Accessories > Nintendo Wii U

Hyperkin, Inc.


Action > Nintendo Wii U

Capcom U.S.A., Inc.


Casual Games > Nintendo Wii U

Bigben Interactive


Distributor > Nintendo Wii U

GAMEWORLD DISTRIBUTORS


Mecca Electronic Ind. Inc.


Proximo Games LLC


Family/Children's Entertainment > Nintendo Wii U

Bigben Interactive

Fitness > Nintendo Wii U

Bigben Interactive

Hardware > Nintendo Wii U

Mecca Electronic Ind. Inc.

Internet Product/Service > Nintendo Wii U

Pole To Win


Manufacturing > Nintendo Wii U

LevelUp


Peripherals > Nintendo Wii U

Mecca Electronic Ind. Inc.

Retail > Nintendo Wii U

Pole To Win
Proximo Games LLC

Sports > Nintendo Wii U
Bigben Interactive


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So would that mean the Wii U wouldn't be able to play a game like Uncharted 3 on the Console?


Easily, lol. But Naughty Dog is pretty much Sony 2nd Party so no chance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

What is most impressive to me about Wii U's technology is that it is said to be more powerful than PS3's maxed out cell processor 

PS3 can only even get that kind of God of War 3, Uncharted 3, and Killzone 3 type of graphics by delving deep into the Cell by first party studio's who are familiar with the tech, third party studios can't even touch it

Just think about that kind of power easily available to all third party publishers, just what kind of graphics are capable on a system like that


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

> What is most impressive to me about Wii U's technology is that it is said to be more powerful than PS3's maxed out cell processor



Nothing too impressive about that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

Well of course it won't be impressive perse considering that even low end tech these days could surpass the best of what PS3 could throw out .

What i mean is that, from a gamer who's gotten used to this generation, PS3's CELL has always seemed like the absolute max limit of graphics technology(even though its "only" about 40 to 45% more powerful than 360 at max), i dunno if that has to do with Sony's Cell wanking or not 

So to consider a more powerful system coming along without the drawbacks that PS3 suffered in not being able to reach its potential ability, its a crazy prospect. 

For a while, it seems that Nintendo will be at the forefront of the tech race without even trying


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

My 2-year old PC can run sprints around any console all day, no specs impress me.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

> For a while, it seems that Nintendo will be at the forefront of the tech race without even trying



Yeah, I suspect that it'll be ahead for at least a year.  Possibly two if the earliest console after the Wii U comes out in 2014.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> My 2-year old PC can run sprints around any console all day, no specs impress me.



Your specs don't matter if the only thing that changes in your games is higher res textures and expanded screen resolution 

This is why i can't wait for next gen consoles.

Only then will graphics tech actually move forward.

Right now, no PC game designer would be caught dead making a high spec game with such unoptimized hardware 

You need a dedicated hardware OS to actually get that shit through its paces, that's why people were so excited by the prospect of a Steam console 


People seem to not realize that console games are optimized by default to hit the hardware's maximum potential, this means they can do much more with a lot less compared to say a PC with the same specs


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

You realize none of that means jack because the PC hardware is always years ahead of the consoles, right?

Optimize all you want your Pentium 4 isn't gonna outdo my Core i7.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> You realize none of that means jack because the PC hardware is always years ahead of the consoles, right?
> 
> Optimize all you want your Pentium 4 isn't gonna outdo my Core i7.



I'm saying that your advantages of having much more powerful hardware in PC don't matter because games technological gaps will only move when consoles do.

Nobody is thinking about Samaritan level graphics until Sony and Microsoft make it financially and technically feasible to move to that next step. PC games will stay right where they are, and so hardware wise, your rig is useless.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

> Nobody is thinking about Samaritan level graphics until Sony and Microsoft make it financially and technically feasible to move to that next step. PC games will stay right where they are, and so hardware wise, your rig is useless.



Sadly this is true in most cases.  

With the exception of a few rare gems like Crysis PC games don't push the envelope in terms of graphics.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> PC games will stay right where they are, and so hardware wise, your rig is useless.


Factually incorrect. Newer games on modern engines already outdo what my rig can handle. Even on medium to high settings though you're generally outshining the console equivalent.

I know what you're saying, but regardless...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Dial settings are a good thing about un-dedicated hardware like PC's. But that's also their greatest flaw in terms of evolution.



Eternal Goob said:


> Sadly this is true in most cases.
> 
> With the exception of a few rare gems like Crysis PC games don't push the envelope in terms of graphics.



And to add onto that, Crytek learned themselves that they could not sustain their own team with that kind of thing. This is why they want to influence next gen consoles along with Epic as much as possible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I need to get me an SSD drive.

Faster games for PC master race.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Wait until prices come down, CMX.  They aren't really worth it at this point in my eyes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know, my stupid hard drive is pissing me off. 

And you can get a 60GB or so for $100 bucks. I don't need much more than that (I'd have my old HDD for media storage).


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Which is pretty damn expensive when compared to the benefits, wait until the prices are closer to $1 for a 1GB.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

Getting a small SSD just for the OS and then a larger slave drive for the data is actually extremely beneficial. It really does speed things up considerably.

SSD prices don't seem so bad right now since HDD prices are double what they were a year ago because of the stupid flood that took out like 90% of the world's manufacturing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

For reals. I'll just have 2-3 games installed on the SSD max at any time.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

> It really does speed things up considerably.



The speed difference wasn't worth the price for me but that was when SSDs were more expensive, still I don't really see much benefit in using my SSD.  :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't judge since I never used one.


But I got all this cash.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The speed difference wasn't worth the price for me but that was when SSDs were more expensive, still I don't really see much benefit in using my SSD.  :/



They also were poorly made early on. Mine's pretty high-end and I noticed a substantial difference. You should check for any firmware updates.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

What's a better alternative, SSD or cloud


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> They also were poorly made early on. Mine's pretty high-end and I noticed a substantial difference. You should check for any firmware updates.



Hmm, I'll check for them tomorrow. 



Inuhanyou said:


> What's a better alternative, SSD or cloud



SSD.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

I usually use external HD's for my purposes, but they cost an arm and a leg  how can it be that a 2 TB HD can cost 130 bucks  that's a ripoff of extreme proportions. 

I bought 4 but still...its a ripoff


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, 2tb should be 50 bucks max.




And that's so tiny.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

A year ago 2TB was easily found for around $80. Now you're looking closer to $150. A quality 1TB drive is over $100 now. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Really? I don't keep up with this shit.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

That's what happens when all the world's manufacturing for something is located in one place...which gets hit with an earthquake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

So that's why...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2012)

I clearly have absolutely no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I clearly have absolutely no idea what you guys are talking about.



We were talking about hard drives.

Anyways, who think s that we'll see a new Zelda game at E3?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

^ I would love it if we had a new Zelda game at E3. Also, I'm expecting one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2012)

Didn't we just get a new Zelda game like a few months ago? FUCK YOU GUYS ARE GREEDY


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Info about Epic Mickey 2.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Didn't we just get a new Zelda game like a few months ago? FUCK YOU GUYS ARE GREEDY



I can't help it, Zelda is my favorite console game series.  

Anyways, I'm pretty sure that we won't see another Zelda game for at least another two or three years.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 22, 2012)

Give me something like Megaman X, THEN you'll have my attention.

Zelda? Fuck, we just got a re-make and a new one on Wii.. fuckers can wait..


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wait until prices come down, CMX.  They aren't really worth it at this point in my eyes.



HAHAHAHA

Yes they are.

Mechanical hard drives are so crappy compared to SSD

At least when it comes to video games. 

Other programs there is sometimes only a slight difference.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Besides some slightly faster loading of maps I never noticed a big difference.  

But then again that may be because my SSD is two years old.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Video game loading times/loading screens take like 2 secs to load on a SSD for me

On my 7200rpm hard drive it takes like 30-40secs on most video games I play.

Windows start up is like 10 secs on my SSD

Like 30 on my hard drive

Applications and programs like Firefox I don't really notice a difference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Give me something like Megaman X, THEN you'll have my attention.
> 
> Zelda? Fuck, we just got a re-make and a new one on Wii.. fuckers can wait..



There are more megaman games than stars in the sky do we really need more?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

We already have a new Megaman.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Besides some slightly faster loading of maps I never noticed a big difference.
> 
> But then again that may be because my SSD is two years old.



Time for a upgrade then. 

Get a Crucial or OCZ SSD they seem to be the fastest and most cost efficient. 

Intel is way more expensive but they do seem reliable and don't break as much.

Then again, I'm not that tech savvy so what do I know?


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Video game loading times/loading screens take like 2 secs to load on a SSD for me
> 
> On my 7200rpm hard drive it takes like 30-40secs on most video games I play.



Here is where I have the biggest difference with you, at most it only takes me eight seconds to load a map on a 7200rpm :/


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

You must be playing a game that isn't so high end.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Crucial M4 is pretty much the most reliable and the best ssd you can get.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> We already have a new Megaman.



The best megaman of all the AMERICAN one.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> You must be playing a game that isn't so high end.



Yeah, Battlefield 3 wasn't exactly taxing.  

Same goes for Crysis and the Witcher 2.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 22, 2012)

When I'm playing BF3 on a hdd, the first loading is always the longest, like 20secs+...But after that, it takes like 2-5secs to load the next maps after. SSD doesn't have that first loading issue though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> That's what happens when all the world's manufacturing for something is located in one place...which gets hit with an earthquake.


 That's why America needs to step its game up and make a company in Colorado where nothing ever happens.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2012)

That would involve bringing jerbs back to America, and that seems to be the uncool thing at the moment 

Also, i remember someone mentioning something about the GPU of Wii U being based on some form of the RV770  i just got the source for that, just wanted to say that it looks legit


----------



## Sotei (Mar 22, 2012)

Darksiders 2 to be a Wii U launch title.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Darksiders 2 to be a Wii U launch title.



That's one potential awesome that will be available for the Wii U though I do wonder how well it will sell since it would likely have been out on other systems for at least few months.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2012)

The Wii u will be the ultimate console : Fakt


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Fuck you bitches who don't care about Epic Mickey 2.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Epic Mickey was a epic letdown.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That would involve bringing jerbs back to America, and that seems to be the uncool thing at the moment
> 
> Also, i remember someone mentioning something about the GPU of Wii U being based on some form of the RV770  i just got the source for that, just wanted to say that it looks legit



...what's a jerb?


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The Wii u will be the ultimate console : Fakt



Let's not get ahead of ourselves. 



Death-kun said:


> Fuck you bitches who don't care about Epic Mickey 2.



Epic Mickey wasn't epic enough.  I wanted Eldritch Horrors but I didn't get that.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Apparently, Epic Mickey 2 is going to be everything Epic Mickey should have been and have everything Epic Mickey should have had.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to believe that when I see it, too often developers lie or make promises that they can't fulfill.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> ...what's a jerb?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=768h3Tz4Qik[/YOUTUBE]

The thing they 'they' took


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=768h3Tz4Qik[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The thing they 'they' took



I'm still not following 

...how can you take something that was never there to begin with 

What is this, China? Pfft.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2012)

What she said.^

Still.. let's bring back the GOOD Mickey games.. fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

I sure hope that Epic Mickey 3DS game comes out as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 23, 2012)

ORLY!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Silicon Knights is still working on their most-requested IP, can't talk about it*

*"We're really excited and we're working on our next generation stuff. We're working on an IP that's our most requested and we're really excited about that. We're smaller, obviously and we're going back to our roots. I'm really looking forward to a point in time when we can talk about it, it's just not today. That's the current state of things. I think the state of our demise has been greatly exaggerated. Here we are. We're here." - Denis Dyack*

We've been waiting a long time to hear what this project is. When on earth are we going to hear of a reveal?!



More Eternal Darkness 2 teasing?


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

> When on earth are we going to hear of a reveal?!



E3 seems like the best place for a reveal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> E3 seems like the best place for a reveal.



If they revealed Eternal Darkness 2 at E3 that is going to be huge...


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

Eternal Darkness was one of the best horror/survival/suspense games ever made.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> If they revealed Eternal Darkness 2 at E3 that is going to be huge...



Get ready to be disappointed.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

Always hope for the best while expecting the worst. 

Since I've never played the original Eternal Darkness I won't be upset if it doesn't show up at E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2012)

Wii U will be the ultimate console


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

It certainly has the potential to be the best console of this generation if Nintendo plays its cards right and especially if Microsoft & Sony screw up enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Nintendo is good at playing it's cards right, and M$ and Sony are good at screwing up, amirite?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2012)

No it will be the ultimate console EVER. EVER DO YOU HERE ME!?

Yes i am and have been trolling, so what you wanna fight about it? 

Wii U will be a fine console, but i really doubt that Nintendo are  in any way putting Microsoft or Sony under with their shift to third party markets, that's Microsoft and Sony's battle to fight, especially considering that Nextbox and PS4 will(potentially) be much higher spec than what Nintendo is going for.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

> Nintendo is good at playing it's cards right, and M$ and Sony are good at screwing up, amirite?







> Yes i am and have been trolling, so what you wanna fight about it?



I didn't even realize. 

I'm aware of that.  Nintendo won't put Microsoft and Sony under, at best it might narrowly be the best console for half of the next-gen cycle.  If Microsoft and Sony delay their consoles long enough then Nintendo could build some really good momentum.  I fully expect that momentum to stagnate once the new Xbox and PS4 really begin to hit their stride.  Perhaps the Wii U will hold onto second place in overall sales if third-part support is good enough along with casual game sales.  I wouldn't count the Wii U out when it comes to third-party support, the PS2 dominated the Xbox and Gamecube despite being vastly inferior to them in terms of hardware, the same could happen, to a lesser degree, with the Wii U...but I'm probably being too hopefully since the PS2 had a few really good factors going for it.  Nintendo's cred with third-parties wasn't too good at the time and Microsoft had just entered the console market.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2012)

Which cat is that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm expecting nextbox to be announced sometime early next year and release during the holiday season. 

360 was announced the same year it came out after all.

So if that's the case, then Wii U will get at most, a year and a half head start 

That should give them a bit of momentum for the time being.

And will hold off people who are starving for some more powerful dedicated hardware.

I mean i feel that the 360 and PS3 are still very good consoles, but its been 7 years and it will have been 8 years by the time we are likely to get any announcements, that's almost a decade 

They're really going to have to go all out and future proof their consoles. Sony just needs to realize that using the most expensive components is a fools errand, you can make a powerful console without making your whole company almost go bankrupt by being an arrogant arsehole due to previous success 

The Cell was definitely not worth the hype train Sony poured on it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ntHf2Nza0BA[/YOUTUBE]
Doesn't look that good.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

> I'm expecting nextbox to be announced sometime early next year and release during the holiday season.
> 
> 360 was announced the same year it came out after all.
> 
> So if that's the case, then Wii U will get at most, a year and a half head start



I hope that's not the case, would like for a 2014 release for the next Xbox but that's a bit too much to hope for I guess.



> They're really going to have to go all out and future proof their consoles. Sony just needs to realize that using the most expensive components is a fools errand, you can make a powerful console without making your whole company almost go bankrupt by being an arrogant arsehole due to previous success



Pretty much, really am curious to see just how powerful they will be.



> The Cell was definitely not worth the hype train Sony poured on it



It probably was the worst blunder with the PS3. 

Didn't expect much with Epic Mickey 22.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 24, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U chatter to open up on March 26th?*

Wondering when Wii U talk is going to open up? Are we going to have to wait until E3 to get our first real information? Rumor has it that there will be an embargo for some Wii U info on March 26th. If that's true, I don't know what to expect on that date, but I wouldn't prepare for a big list of info. Just a few third party tidbits, much like what lead into the Wii E3 full reveal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2012)

> *Darksiders 2 dev : "Wii U's horsepower in par with current generation systems"*



Not surprising...but anyway, who wants to play Zelda in HD!?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not surprising...but anyway, who wants to play Zelda in HD!?



Says the dev that has never gone past current gen.**
Hell yes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2012)

I was thinking that Wii U was even a little bit more powerful than 360 and PS3, even if it was by something as small as 50% more powerful 

But now i'm going to guess that its somewhere in between Xbox 360's power and PS3's maximum cell output  which is nothing to sneeze at for this gen's standards, there's about 30 to 40% difference between the two consoles when taking that into account.  But its still firmly in current gen territory.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

There is literally no way it can be just on par the current generation of consoles, either the developer is deliberately giving misleading information or that he fucked up which is a lot better than believing that Nintendo is made up of complete morons.  Given that the demo  of that Zelda game showcased at E3 lightning that pissed on anything the current generation is capable of I'm going with the first scenario.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

The same people who praised the Wii U in 2011 "graphic wise"... Nintendo Ninjas got them...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd like to play Zelda in HD.


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to play Zelda in HD.



I'd like to play Smash Bros. in HD.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to play Zelda in HD.



Almost every Zelda fan would.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Make it Twilight Princess style with HD and we're set for Cloud 9.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Last Zelda game I played was... ahh fuck it. I already said that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

So when the hell is the Wii U talk gonna start?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Wii U is going to be so powerful it will look like three PS2s combined! It will be like an XBOX 360, only with a touchpad and more RAM.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So when the hell is the Wii U talk gonna start?



No clue. :byakuya

CMX, nah.  It'll be more like two PS3s.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2012)

Or one and a half ps3's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Now you're trollin'.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Or one and a half ps3's



Hmm, seems reasonable enough.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

It'll be more powerful than the 360/PS3 AND Ipads combined. Calling it.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2012)

I like the idea of a "two PS3's duct-taped together" meme.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There is literally no way it can be just on par the current generation of consoles, either the developer is deliberately giving misleading information or that he fucked up which is a lot better than believing that Nintendo is made up of complete morons.  Given that the demo  of that Zelda game showcased at E3 lightning that pissed on anything the current generation is capable of I'm going with the first scenario.



Not only that but Nintendo would have to pay money and put in effort just to get AMD and IBM to start making hardware that slow.

But whatever, viva the Epic, Crytech, Nintendo, IBM, and AMD conspiracy theory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

It's four PSP's stapled together. 


Plus a Gamecube.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's four PSP's stapled together.
> 
> 
> Plus a Gamecube.



State of the art engineering.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 26, 2012)

And a Dreamcast super-glued. Y'know, cuz controller screen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot that innovative piece of Nintendo hardware.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

Shirker said:


> And a Dreamcast super-glued. Y'know, cuz controller screen.


So long as they don't put the system's flash memory in the controller, I'll be happy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2012)

Well the problem is the choice of wording 

What is the actual definition for people of "current gen". I mean, maybe they say on par, because its not necessarily extremely more powerful.

I mean 2 theoretical Xbox360's or PS3's taped together is definitely not next gen even though its technically not current gen either, so what do you call it?


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

> I mean 2 theoretical Xbox360's or PS3's taped together is definitely not next gen even though its technically not current gen either, so what do you call it?



If it is too powerful to be called current-gen then you might as well call it next-gen, it's not as if there is a required increase in power for a console to be called next-gen.  It'll just be a very weak next-gen console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, since the console generations go by the systems being output instead of the actual power of the console, technically that is true(since this is the eight generation after all).

But on the other hand, "next generation" has also become synonymous with offering "next generation" experiences, that is to say, having hardware to match something that is beyond the current generation's capability 

According to certain sources, Nexbox will be 20 to 22 times more powerful than Xbox 360 (a note being that 10x 360 is the theoretical amount that you'd need to be capable of building a game with Samaritan level graphics) 

For some people, that is truly what is necessary to consider a console "next gen".

I don't necessarily agree, but then again i'm just one person


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

> But on the other hand, "next generation" has also become synonymous with offering "next generation" experiences, that is to say, having hardware to match something that is beyond the current generation's capability
> 
> According to certain sources, Nexbox will be 20 to 22 times more powerful than Xbox 360 (a note being that 10x 360 is the theoretical amount that you'd need to be capable of building a game with Samaritan level graphics)
> 
> For some people, that is truly what is necessary to consider a console "next gen".



True enough but its also possible that none of the next-gen systems will be next-gen in the eyes of those people.  And for all we know the Wii U could truly be next-gen.  

My own thoughts as to what makes a next-gen console is the ability to handily out-perform any of the current-gen consoles.  The Wii U should be doing that easily enough so I consider it a next-gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2012)

Only waiting to see what happens will solve this i suppose 

but i do wonder if you think that Wii U will have the same fate as the Wii when the higher spec machines come out? That is to say, games made exclusively to account for Wii U's "unique architecture"(aka underpowered in response)

For me if it does happen, that's a good thing. That way we can diversify the catalog for people who own Wii U and people who own other consoles


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Only waiting to see what happens will solve this i suppose
> 
> but i do wonder if you think that Wii U will have the same fate as the Wii when the higher spec machines come out? That is to say, games made exclusively to account for Wii U's "unique architecture"(aka underpowered in response)
> 
> For me if it does happen, that's a good thing. That way we can diversify the catalog for people who own Wii U and people who own other consoles



This is another unlikely thing. Simply because, unlike The Wii, devs can just take the easy way out with the Wii U controller and just program in a map or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Green Hills Software's MULTI Integrated Development Environment Selected by Nintendo for Wii U Development*




> News & Press
> Green Hills Software's MULTI Integrated Development Environment Selected by Nintendo for Wii U Development
> 
> Global Agreement Will Yield Richer Games, with Faster Time-to-Market
> ...






what is the meaning of this? someone elaborate..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well the problem is the choice of wording
> 
> What is the actual definition for people of "current gen". I mean, maybe they say on par, because its not necessarily extremely more powerful.
> 
> I mean 2 theoretical Xbox360's or PS3's taped together is definitely not next gen even though its technically not current gen either, so what do you call it?


It's Tween gen.

In between next gen and current.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Dyack - Nintendo is Silicon Knights' silent partner, not time to talk about Eternal Darkness 2*


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Only waiting to see what happens will solve this i suppose
> 
> but i do wonder if you think that Wii U will have the same fate as the Wii when the higher spec machines come out? That is to say, games made exclusively to account for Wii U's "unique architecture"(aka underpowered in response)
> 
> For me if it does happen, that's a good thing. That way we can diversify the catalog for people who own Wii U and people who own other consoles



It's possible that such a thing might happen again, then again its also possible that developers will use the Wii U as the standard of graphics when it comes to multiplats and we might only see exclusives take advantage of the other consoles.  Of course this is assuming that the Wii U manages to gather a large enough player base of the kinds of people that play COD and so on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

So are Nintendo gonna keep the Wii U's name or change it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2012)

I think they'll keep  the final form of Wii U will be shown only a short 2 month away, i don't think they will have changed it in that short a time


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

Heh.  Though it would've been cool if it were called something like "Wii Universal" with that kind of omph added to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2012)

"Nintendo Ultimate Master System"


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> "*Nintendo* Ultimate *Master* System"


.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2012)

it was intentional


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad about all the third party support that Nintendo is getting for the WiiU. They're rectifying the mistake they made with the Wii.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

The Wii had way too many crappy third-party games and not enough quality one's. Though the third party titles were still good, Nitendo should not allow those types again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

2010 was a great year for the Wii.. I hardly played anything else just Wii titles..


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> The Wii had way too many crappy third-party games and not enough quality one's. Though the third party titles were still good, Nitendo should not allow those types again.



Are you talking about the games for the super casuals?  If so then you're out of luck, Nintendo will certainly allow them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Vigil Art Director in 2012: Wii U is pretty powerful.*

Han Randhawa is the art director for Darksiders 2 and in this interview towards the end he said something that could be considered conflicting with another recent interview with Marvin Donald the director of Darksiders 2.

Han Randhawa's direct quote:



> "There is not much I can really talk about right now, but I think that the Wii U is a pretty powerful machine, which obviously means more resources, and means you can do a lot more. So the Wii U team is doing very well, we've been working with Nintendo and I think it's going to be a very exciting version of Darksiders but we want to keep the overall theme relatively consistent."



This quote goes kind of against what Marvin Donald said last week about the Wii U being on par with the current generation hardware. It is noteworthy to point out that Marvin Donald is not really involved in the Wii U version of Darksiders 2 since it is being handled by a separate Wii U team (last I heard there were only a few guys working on it). It seems to me that if Vigil really wanted to push the Wii U, they would do so, but they would also need to build the game from the ground up on the system. Darksiders 2 was already planned to be developed for Xbox 360 first before the Wii U was even announced last year. Most likely a plain port with the same graphics and everything along with it will be what Nintendo fans get. Financially for THQ it's the smart move to make since Wii U will not have the user base needed to sell as well as it could on Xbox 360 early in it's life span.

Getting back to the above quote, Han Randhawa basically said the Wii U is obviously more powerful and more could be done with it's version of Darksiders 2. If they actually go the extra mile with their version on the Wii U, I'll be surprised to say the least. The only thing in my opinion that might come out of this would be a 1080p version of the game on Nintendo's new console. Basically, just like a console to PC port. Developers have been doing this to the PC market for nearly 7 years since the Xbox 360 was released in 2005 and they will most likely do it even more when the Wii U hits this year. Like I've always believed: Nintendo first party games and third party exclusives will be the difference maker in the early years of Wii U, ports are not going to show much of any difference. 



Virgil team has to get their story straight. lol


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Pretty powerful in comparison to what though?  The Wii or the Xbox 360/PS3?  Hopefully it is the later.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 2010 was a great year for the Wii.. I hardly played anything else just Wii titles..



But 2011 had Skyward Sword.  Damn i need to get more Wii games including SMG2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But 2011 had Skyward Sword.  Damn i need to get more Wii games including SMG2.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI2fjnBgM0Q[/YOUTUBE]

GE Wii, DKCR,Kirby Epic yarn. ect...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd play those games if they weren't on Wii.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd play those games if they weren't on Wii.



You can play them on the WiiU, then. :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

That might be viable, but I might still have to use a motion control so it'd be a no go.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2012)

"pretty powerful" is not a contradiction to anything unfortunately 

Also, the Zelda "tech demo" was running at 720p with no AA  pretty shitty


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> "pretty powerful" is not a contradiction to anything unfortunately
> 
> Also, the Zelda "tech demo" was running at 720p with no AA  pretty shitty



You mean amazing.
Considering what nintendo does with much less.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2012)

i suppose your right  if wii u does not do the used game thing i'm hearing other consoles are doing, then i just may buy it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure nintendo should have enough sense to not do that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2012)

Nintendo has never cared about follow the leader after all, if there's one thing to their out of synchronization with the rest of the industry, its that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Pitchford - Wii U version of Aliens: Colonial Marines has 'so much more to offer'*



> "The Wii U version has so much more to offer ... no other platform can do what the Wii U can do. If you love [Xbox] 360 games, you are not used to being in a world where you have this new interface. But once you get used to that, you imagine the possibilities; there are some opportunities that are just not possible on any platform that does not have that device.
> 
> I don?t want to give spoilers away on some of things we are thinking of or things we have actually implemented already, but a lot of cool opportunities with that device that are going to make a very unique and compelling experience on that platform. We have given a lot of attention. I think it will not be too long [before] Nintendo opens up their kimono a little bit more about that platform and where it is going, we will be there right with them talking about how Aliens is using it." - Randy Pitchford


----------



## Sotei (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2012)

**WiU controller becomes the movement detector**

Game over, man! Game over!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Wii U to offer Steam Cloud support?*



*"@rothsothy: @TwoTribesGames Steamworks/Steam Cloud support! #tokitori2"

Cross platform PC/Wii U saves! Wouldn't that be nice "*

Is this a hint that Steam will be available for Wii U or at least Steam Cloud?


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 29, 2012)

I really fucking want Steam on the Wii.

Imagine the sales, the bundles, all of that glorious nostalgia tied to your account for many console generations to come.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 29, 2012)

Not gonna happen  That only means less sales for nintendo in the long run. They'd more likely start their own service and charge people for games instead of having a third party come in and do it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U to offer Steam Cloud support?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 More like, "You own Half-Life on PC? You can play it on Wii U through Steam!!!














For 19.99 extra."



Wait, this isn't Sony.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Cannot wait ti'll E3 kicks off with the Wii U this year, i predict lots of fans cheering and fapping to Iwata and Myamoto.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Cannot wait ti'll E3 kicks off with the Wii U this year, i predict lots of fans cheering and fapping to Iwata and Myamoto.



Perhaps, Nintendo can still screw up their conference.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Nintendo will not screw up in E3, canon fact.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

You must be reading a different manga than me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

How's Twilight going for you, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

It's working rather well.

At warming my house up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Define "warming my house up".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I burn them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Did you remember to throw some Oil and Barbie dolls into the fray?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I threw on a couple of dirty women.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

What did the Women ever do to you?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2012)

*RUMOR - Dutch Ubisoft press release dates Assassin's Creed III Wii U*

I've seen the press release, but I can't confirm that it did come from Ubisoft. With that said, here's what the press release ends with.

*Assassin's Creed III is vanaf 31 oktober a.s. beschikbaar op Xbox 360?, PlayStation? 3, Wii U? en PC.*

If this press release is the real deal, Assassin's Creed III is going to be out for Wii U on Oct. 31st. That would most likely the mean that the system is out then as well. Did Ubisoft just screw the pooch on release date info?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

